# Gems of the Trade



## MechanicalDVR

Just saw these:


----------



## Aegis

Classy!


----------



## Majewski

You following me again? I told you it's all fine.


----------



## TRurak

Look at all those parallel 12's!!!!


----------



## dmxtothemax

Great stuff !

:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>



:001_huh: D'oh!


----------



## Flyingsod

That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## derit

The excess glue on those LBs may not be workman-like


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just saw these:


If you zoom in closer, you'll see that the fuse on the left has a 2300A rating stamped on it..
And those red conductors are legit too -- that's what I call redundancy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


What was the correct size supposed to be ?


----------



## Flyingsod

I didn't bother looking it up since there were no other heaters on-site and it was to late and to far afield to go get them. I just pulled the unit and replaced with a modern electronic OL starter. But apparently the correct size was smaller than the b9 since I had to bring them a new motor 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman

The tarded builder who closed in the covers like that pales in comparison to the tarded ''wiring'' person who put those 3 lb's like that.


----------



## TRurak

What is the "water fountain"


----------



## fos

Lol...get er done!!


----------



## ponyboy

Flyingsod said:


> I didn't bother looking it up since there were no other heaters on-site and it was to late and to far afield to go get them. I just pulled the unit and replaced with a modern electronic OL starter. But apparently the correct size was smaller than the b9 since I had to bring them a new motor
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk




If they had a problem with the heaters being tampered with putting in a solid state relay just made it that much easier


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millelec

Flyingsod said:


> That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


that's the variable loading setup...:laughing:


----------



## Flyingsod

Biscuits said:


> If they had a problem with the heaters being tampered with putting in a solid state relay just made it that much easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, they aren't clever enough to get a penny in there. J/k. They can tamper with it all they like. It makes for easy service calls.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> What is the "water fountain"


Look at the j-box and wanna be cover.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I don't think I could possibly get that creative.:laughing:


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This isn't hack either, you misunderstood.
Splices have to be well made, and how much better can you get than split bolts?
And if they start overheating, all that metal will help in dissipating the heat. 
Genious!

It's sad how often ingenuity is mistaken for a result of drug use, stupidity or lasiness...


----------



## chicken steve

*To the tune of Hand Jive....*

*I know a place called Home Depot
They teach a class and you're good to go
They've wire and plumb and tile people
Sellin' to crazy hack jive joe's

Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive

Papa Bob Vila gonna reno my home
Said all that hack jive have got the go
Code geeks don't dare put them down
They're doin' the hack jive all over town

Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive

Mama, Mama look at Tim Allen
He's doin' that hack jive comedian
Grandpa tuned in to catch a line
Gonna do that hack jive one more time
Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive

Well, osha and the lawyers and an nec chief
They all dig that crazy beat
Big Box store gave 'em all a treat
When they taught that hack jive with their feet 
Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive

HD & Lowes got married last fall
They had a little merger, and a-that ain't all
They knew how to use the media, you see
Doin' that hack jive on TV 
Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*
:no::whistling2::laughing::no:
~C(w/apologies to Mr Otis)S~


----------



## Nutmegger777

:thumb: :whistling2::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is this the curtain rod for an outdoor shower? :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The only smartass comment I can think of quickly is this has gotta be a sparkys bucket list before retiring and leaving the country. lol


----------



## circuitman1

love the 2300 amp fuse, guarnteed to keep on working after the melt down. where's the one with the conduit going in the lb?looks like a sub.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## John Valdes

Flyingsod said:


> That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


When I worked in a manufacturing environment, it was the sub contractors that came in that were the dummies.
They were constantly bothering me with control wiring problems they ran into and in many cases I had to go behind them and check and fix any mistakes they made.
Don't try and make out that all maintenance guys are dopes. Some of smartest electricians I have ever met work in these type jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> When I worked in a manufacturing environment, it was the sub contractors that came in that were the dummies.
> They were constantly bothering me with control wiring problems they ran into and in many cases I had to go behind them and check and fix any mistakes they made.
> Don't try and make out that all maintenance guys are dopes. Some of smartest electricians I have ever met work in these type jobs.


Absolutely true. I've met many older guys that just got tired of driving and working outside that chose to take an inside gig and enjoy their older years being inside a/c most of the time and working inside a shop on various machines.


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Absolutely true. I've met many older guys that just got tired of driving and working outside that chose to take an inside gig and enjoy their older years being inside a/c most of the time and working inside a shop on various machines.


I never learned any control work outside of factory/manufacturing work. It was when I moved into a facilities maintenance job that I started to actually see the electrons move. Up until then, I was an installer.
I learned from some very good people and one excellent teacher/co-worker that wanted me to succeed. He was a Navy trained electrician and it is him I still thank to this very day for the things I know and understand.

And the term maintenance gets awful boring as the least I ever did in manufacturing was maintenance.
In every factory job I had, my duties were to keep the plant running and to be able to build electrically machines from the ground up.
And that included taking instructions/scope to paper and then to prints and then to build and program.
Giving maint, guys the handyman title is just so wrong on many levels.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mustang Meter Removal:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I think he said it was a rats nest...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

He got it to run:


----------



## TRurak

So the vise grips are the replacement "coil"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> So the vise grips are the replacement "coil"?


You are a man with more faith in others than myself. I'd bet the contactor is not holding due to an open pressure switch. It's 50/50 if the compressor will be able to run or not when a tech gets out there.


----------



## freefreeqaz

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445

freefreeqaz said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's impressive...


----------



## Majewski

These romex ones are really surprising and ..... special.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

Oh boy!


----------



## ben franklin

Genius


----------



## Majewski

At least it's somewhat color coded. Lol


----------



## TRurak

Those taps in that square d panel ...... What do they feed?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Flip a breaker and wipe yo paws before entry!


----------



## TRurak

Was that ......... Was that a ground rod under that receptacle?!?!


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> Was that ......... Was that a ground rod under that receptacle?!?!


That's what I thought!


----------



## TheLivingBubba

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Boxes, we don't need no stinkin boxes.


----------



## TRurak

Custom 4 gang


----------



## Service Call

Majewski said:


> Flip a breaker and wipe yo paws before entry!




We need a dislike button for pics like that. Holy cow, what were they thinking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Was that ......... Was that a ground rod under that receptacle?!?!


Absofreakinglutely !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> We need a dislike button for pics like that. Holy cow, what were they thinking.


Complete lack of thinking.


----------



## TRurak

Was just looking on Google at "Bad Electrical" and here are my two favorites. The one with the pool isn't necessarily a bad installation by an electrician but .........


----------



## Tactical Sparky

We had to relocate this compressor for a split unit and this is how it was connected.


----------



## Majewski

Tactical Sparky said:


> We had to relocate this compressor for a split unit and this is how it was connected.
> 
> View attachment 85298
> 
> 
> View attachment 85306


Dur.........:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crappy work zone:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It ain't pretty but it's working:


----------



## TRurak

For a heated toilet seat .... I SHYT you not ...... see what i did there????


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's in the heater room:


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> For a heated toilet seat .... I SHYT you not ...... see what i did there????


That's what I figured. I was asked to do a (siht) ton of those last winter.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's in the heater room:


I've actually worked in a few panels like that in which it was comfortable leaning up against the water heater, I didn't mind :laughing:


----------



## Forge Boyz

I once worked in a panel that had vertical copper water lines in front of or. I had to basically lean on them while working in it. Not fun!


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Man you got some good ones, I lol'ed a few times

Do you think they put the panel to the left of the door because the phone tie-in was in the way?

The ground rod thru hardwood floor was the best, tho, water pipe thru panel also great


----------



## Majewski

Don't worry, it's all fine as long as they have the spray off can.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Man you got some good ones, I lol'ed a few times
> 
> Do you think they put the panel to the left of the door because the phone tie-in was in the way?
> 
> The ground rod thru hardwood floor was the best, tho, water pipe thru panel also great


I actually think the panel location is based on the overall height of the meter can and panel. It's a real mess, just using a level would have cleaned it up a little. What a disaster. 

The ground rod is a stand alone classic.

Takes a plumber with 'vision' to run that line through the box.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I know the guy who cut the wood in that picture, but he gets mad when I bring it up.


----------



## jbfan

HackWork said:


> I know the guy who cut the wood in that picture, but he gets mad when I bring it up.


That's thinking outside the box!!!!:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meter melt:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad light:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIWer (Do it wronger) ?


----------



## nrp3

5 amp fuses, have to see what the minimum size wiring is with those. Not too fond of tstat wiring on my installs. Too fragile. Definitely don't like it on the low voltage side. It does work, though voltage drop is a concern over distance. Prefer 14 ga THHN on both sets of control wires.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> 5 amp fuses, have to see what the minimum size wiring is with those. Not too fond of tstat wiring on my installs. Too fragile. Definitely don't like it on the low voltage side. It does work, though voltage drop is a concern over distance. Prefer 14 ga THHN on both sets of control wires.


Those terminations are marked 240 volt.


----------



## nrp3

They are 120/240. See the tstat and twisted pair stuff regularly. Let me check my spare switch. I can't remember on the fuse size. 

Duh, it says in the photo they are supposed to be 5 amp.


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> 5 amp fuses, have to see what the minimum size wiring is with those. Not too fond of tstat wiring on my installs. Too fragile. Definitely don't like it on the low voltage side. It does work, though voltage drop is a concern over distance. Prefer 14 ga THHN on both sets of control wires.


I used to use #14 THHN, but I switched to #18 tray cable and I'll never look back.


----------



## CT Tom

X10 hell right there...


----------



## nrp3

That tray cable has to be a whole lot tougher than tstat or some of the twisted pair stuff I've seen. When we get past the whole listing thing with tray cable use inside, I'll try some.


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> That tray cable has to be a whole lot tougher than tstat or some of the twisted pair stuff I've seen. When we get past the whole listing thing with tray cable use inside, I'll try some.


Yeah, you can't run it exposed in a house, but you can run it in the feeder conduit from the genny to the ATS.


----------



## nrp3

Very true, and while I think its silly to not be able to run it exposed for now, the change is coming. I carry two yellows, a blue, black, red and white for now. Two pieces of 14-3 romex to a jb, then change over. You using the Generac cable or someone elses?


----------



## HackWork

I bought a roll of 7 conductor tray cable a while back and I am still working off that. When I am done I will look into Generac's.


----------



## nrp3

How big was that roll? The sales aren't exactly rolling in so I'm probably not going to buy in yet.


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> How big was that roll? The sales aren't exactly rolling in so I'm probably not going to buy in yet.


200 or 250 feet I believe. Most the the generators that I have wired have been within 25 feet of the ATS.


----------



## nrp3

You putting that in the same conduit as the feeders or running a seperate one?


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> You putting that in the same conduit as the feeders or running a seperate one?


The same conduit.


----------



## freefreeqaz

trying to upload pictures keep getting a disable error message any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What electric bill ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special mounting:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The carpenter did it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Triple the protection, triple the fun:


----------



## nrp3

Brilliant!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Guarding the meter from the force?


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Guarding the meter from the force?




"It's the heat from the sun that's makes our bill higher honey...I mean it."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box fill ? What ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That will leave a mark:


----------



## just the cowboy

*Off shift*



John Valdes said:


> When I worked in a manufacturing environment, it was the sub contractors that came in that were the dummies.
> They were constantly bothering me with control wiring problems they ran into and in many cases I had to go behind them and check and fix any mistakes they made.
> Don't try and make out that all maintenance guys are dopes. Some of smartest electricians I have ever met work in these type jobs.


Don't forget when there is no electrician on the off shifts, everyone becomes one. Supervisor, maintenance man, operator,...... Don't know how many times I heard "had to get it running"


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Box fill ? What ?


Real? Idk but damn Gina. Lol



MechanicalDVR said:


> That will leave a mark:


Don't walk, run.


----------



## mitch65

Panel changeout before picture:
FP panel with no spaces left, guys buddy (Mechanic)drilled and tapped the buss and lugged on some #6 for a hot tub service. Did it hot apparently.


----------



## Majewski

Sounds like a Canada Cowboy. lol


----------



## mitch65

Normally just welders that do quality work like this


----------



## NC Plc

This thread is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rough neighborhood:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

...sure he said he can put up lights:


----------



## Majewski

Wtf lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All the runs were there when I left:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Beachfront property:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> All the runs were there when I left:


I wonder if this was an eviction/foreclosure?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I wonder if this was an eviction/foreclosure?


Could be.


----------



## readydave8

*question for mech dvr*

Is this stuff you saw or are you finding pictures somewhere? the reason I'm asking is that I wondered if some of them had been photoshopped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Is this stuff you saw or are you finding pictures somewhere? the reason I'm asking is that I wondered if some of them had been photoshopped


A combo of both, there is no photoshopping to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Majewski

Local house had this today. It's not mine, got it from their Facebook.


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Local house had this today. It's not mine, got it from their Facebook.


What's the problem? The box could use a KO seal, but it's no big deal. I usually use plastic boxes with knob&tube, but I'm not really seeing an issue with anything in the picture.


----------



## wcord

readydave8 said:


> Is this stuff you saw or are you finding pictures somewhere? the reason I'm asking is that I wondered if some of them had been photoshopped


Here's one my guys found today. done by the local electrician out in the boonies. Recessed in the wall.
Stupid part was, there is an empty 1" running up to the attic, that he would have had to kneel on when fishing the cables thru the top plate


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> What's the problem? The box could use a KO seal, but it's no big deal. I usually use plastic boxes with knob&tube, but I'm not really seeing an issue with anything in the picture.


Good question. The guy tagged it as....

"1. Missing cover plate
2. Missing knockout plug
3. The NM cables (yellow) aren't secured within 12" of the junction box (see NEC section 334.30).
4. Nothing is grounded or bonded.
5. The knob and tube wires must enter through the same hole in the box when it's a metallic box. Something something electrical fields, currents, magnetism"


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Good question. The guy tagged it as....
> 
> "1. Missing cover plate
> 2. Missing knockout plug
> 3. The NM cables (yellow) aren't secured within 12" of the junction box (see NEC section 334.30).
> 4. Nothing is grounded or bonded.
> 5. The knob and tube wires must enter through the same hole in the box when it's a metallic box. Something something electrical fields, currents, magnetism"


You people and your silly NEC...


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> You people and your silly NEC...


Don't shoot the messenger! lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That was intentionally installed that way, so a drunk could hold himself upright while taking a p##s


----------



## flyboy

wcord said:


> That was intentionally installed that way, so a drunk could hold himself upright while taking a p##s


That's a great idea! Might want to hang some threaded rod from the ceiling down to some cowboy clamps though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It would suck to be ahold of that emt when the jacket gets nicked on a small burr! It could be an enlightening experience.


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> It would suck to be ahold of that emt when the jacket gets nicked on a small burr! It could be an enlightening experience.


kinda like pi##ing on an electric fence?:laughing:


----------



## nrp3

On that service, I'm wondering if they used all factory 90's and 45's.


----------



## skittles

nrp3 said:


> On that service, I'm wondering if they used all factory 90's and 45's.


Even if they did.... why not two 45's out of the conduit straight up to the meter? They have both of them there. 

Maybe it's a WOTT job.


----------



## sarness

Maybe they lacked a stick and a cutting tool?


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rough neighborhood:


This one gave me a full on belly laugh


----------



## nrp3

That was a good one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> kinda like pi##ing on an electric fence?:laughing:


Close but with more than just a tingle to junior.


----------



## Majewski

Reminds me of the picture of a bird on a pole and explodes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Reminds me of the picture of a bird on a pole and explodes.


Haven't seen that but I've been in a tree stand when a squirrel gets vaporized on a HV line.


----------



## Majewski

Omg lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Omg lol.


You hear a buzz 'pop' and taste the blood in the air.


----------



## Majewski

mmmmmmmm With a hint of acorns?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> mmmmmmmm With a hint of acorns?


LOL, nope R-U-S-T of all things!


----------



## Majewski

I am on a rust free diet, thaaaaaaanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

Creative!


----------



## Majewski

Show that to anethera!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a box?


----------



## Majewski

I have pictures somewhere ... The bx from wall to disposer was completely filled with water. Apparently the unit wasn't working properly for a long time and just spitting anywhere it could. H/o knew this for months before calling to have repairs. It was interesting!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I have pictures somewhere ... The bx from wall to disposer was completely filled with water. Apparently the unit wasn't working properly for a long time and just spitting anywhere it could. H/o knew this for months before calling to have repairs. It was interesting!


And disposal water usually smells like something between puke and rotten fish.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> And disposal water usually smells like something between puke and rotten fish.


Oh it was good, I bottled it and take a sip from time to time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for pool fools


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3 way ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kink is only half of it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drain lite ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

? ? ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cool Tranny


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh.... Oh I see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Oh.... Oh I see.


Ever seen that before ?


----------



## Majewski

I haven't seen have the stuff you've shared!


----------



## Frank Mc

Flyingsod said:


> That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Wow those Square D overloads are they still in use..??? Back in the early seventies when i was an apprentice we used a lot of Square D and other U.S. equipment.Havent seen those overloads since coming to Oz...

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frank Mc said:


> Wow those Square D overloads are they still in use..??? Back in the early seventies when i was an apprentice we used a lot of Square D and other U.S. equipment.Havent seen those overloads since coming to Oz...
> 
> Frank


Yes they sure and still on the common stock list at many suppliers.


----------



## TRurak

Is that a single conductor split between a 2 pole breaker?? If so, how is that not a phase to phase short?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Is that a single conductor split between a 2 pole breaker?? If so, how is that not a phase to phase short?


That is exactly what it is on both breakers. Can't say how it wasn't a short in this case.


----------



## nrp3

I know that GE had, or maybe still does have the what looks like a four pole main, like Siemens used to, but otherwise that looks like it would just go boom.


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yes looks like main with some kind of "temporary" repair, the one on the right seems to still have the factory piece that combines the 2 and hooks to busbar.

But somehow my "like" button stopped working, so Mech, just assume that I'm down as liking all your pics until I say different


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cool Tranny


looks like some computer equipment beside the tranny.
Guess that was the solution to keep the room cool without have to add extra AC :laughing:


----------



## skittles

My favorites from searching the Internet.


----------



## Majewski

Lmao skittles the key one is awesome. Mech, I just saw a house with same issue as that pool one on previous page. H/o refused fix.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lmao skittles the key one is awesome. Mech, I just saw a house with same issue as that pool one on previous page. H/o refused fix.


Sad, hopefully nobody ever gets hurt there. If you see bad things easily imagine what's hidden?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> looks like some computer equipment beside the tranny.
> Guess that was the solution to keep the room cool without have to add extra AC :laughing:


That's exactly what it was about, dropping the temp in their IT room. Just never saw one exhausted in this manner before, looks like a Rube Goldberg rig.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sad, hopefully nobody ever gets hurt there. If you see bad things easily imagine what's hidden?


Yup! It was a multi million dollar home in Plymouth MN...bla bla bla, they were lawyers from downtown I think. The house had many issues and didn't really care to fix em.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Yup! It was a multi million dollar home in Plymouth MN...bla bla bla, they were lawyers from downtown I think. The house had many issues and didn't really care to fix em.


Yuppers, probably swollen heads that think they can beat a lawsuit.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yuppers, probably swollen heads that think they can beat a lawsuit.


Probably. It's also probably best I never had work to do on or around their property. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Probably. It's also probably best I never had work to do on or around their property. :thumbup:


Sometimes we get solace from the small things in life.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Main breaker to main lug 1-2-3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real poles cost $$$:


----------



## Southeast Power

I stayed at a friends vacation condo in Ormond Beach, near Datyona. I asked if there were any electrical problems I could take care of while I was there.
Three ways. One was bad, no biggie.
Lights flickering and TV not working in bedroom #2.
Can't backstab #12 into those fancy new receptacles? 
They stuck the conductor in the release hole.


----------



## Service Call

Suncoast Power said:


> I stayed at a friends vacation condo in Ormond Beach, near Datyona. I asked if there were any electrical problems I could take care of while I was there.
> Three ways. One was bad, no biggie.
> Lights flickering and TV not working in bedroom #2.
> Can't backstab #12 into those fancy new receptacles?
> They stuck the conductor in the release hole.




Some of them older condos are pure gems!!


----------



## Majewski

Just got these. Nothing fancy but it made me giggle. Someone replaced the switches and now nothing works. I love finding purple in a house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Just got these. Nothing fancy but it made me giggle. Someone replaced the switches and now nothing works. I love finding purple in a house.


Such pretty colors in a house.


----------



## Majewski

Yup. I think it's wired for a 3way so it should be a fun and easy fix. He next mentioned the smokes are chirping but they've been replaced 13yrs ago so.... That should be easy too. Home owners are half the fun of resi!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## just the cowboy

*Pull tab*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


 Must be an old chart, havn't seen a 130 amp pull tab in a long time. I wonder if the young ones on the site ever opened one?


----------



## daveEM

Homeowner decided he was confused and gave up...


----------



## Majewski

daveEM said:


> Homeowner decided he was confused and gave up...


I'd probably just move.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> Homeowner decided he was confused and gave up...


The whites tied to the box shows his state of mind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The label makes it commerical ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not even homeowner:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The chase was already there:


----------



## nrp3

Must be heat tape.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not even homeowner:


Sorry Bruh but drills and bits are expensive. You want this done or what, I got places to be!


----------



## Dash Dingo

MechanicalDVR said:


> The chase was already there:




Done that many times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've run into this before, not while working. I'd stare and my wife yanks me by the ear to keep moving.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

Was this ever legal?


----------



## Majewski

Local inspector found this and posted it today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Local inspector found this and posted it today.


I'm sure the inspector loved it.


----------



## Majewski

The comments on their Facebook are less than friendly. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is my bread and butter!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Maybe this was a weekend job and they didn't have proper material? Clearly it never got fixed lol.


----------



## nbb

MechanicalDVR said:


>


To be fair, they at least separated the neutrals and grounds. I'm assuming that is a sub panel. What size breaker, and is that #6? Also why the avoidance of B phase at 9,10 and 15,16? Is that a high leg delta with red phase tape on B?


----------



## readydave8

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Was this ever legal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86097


See them in mobile homes very often, it looks like the handle tie has come off or been removed from outer handles, may be related to broken handle on lower breaker.

And I think they are internal common trip


----------



## readydave8

Or has original quad breaker been removed and replaced with 2 twins?


----------



## Anathera

We had a quad breaker today that had been miswired both 10's on A leg 12's on B leg


----------



## g-alberta

Majewski said:


> Real? Idk but damn Gina. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Don't walk, run.



you mean hop away.


----------



## Majewski

Hop skip and a jump!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom spa connect:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

But it's GREEN:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's been redone:


----------



## Service Call




----------



## Jhellwig

nbb said:


> To be fair, they at least separated the neutrals and grounds. I'm assuming that is a sub panel. What size breaker, and is that #6? Also why the avoidance of B phase at 9,10 and 15,16? Is that a high leg delta with red phase tape on B?


What makes you think they would care about an orange high leg?


----------



## wcord

Found this 2 gang 'box extender' the other day


----------



## Jhellwig

Majewski said:


> Just got these. Nothing fancy but it made me giggle. Someone replaced the switches and now nothing works. I love finding purple in a house.


I had the home inspector for my house tell me that is how you know a maintenance guy lived there. He said he has seen it many times.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark

wcord said:


> Found this 2 gang 'box extender' the other day


That man was a genius.


----------



## skittles

Pipe under pipe under pipe next to.... pipe and more pipe...

And old UF...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> Found this 2 gang 'box extender' the other day


Classic, "it was kinda hard to screw in"


----------



## ponyboy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

Used to feed an air compressor. Breaker was set at 600a. We unhooked the 500s and used the 350s to go to a buss duct. Conduits aren't even close to each other.


----------



## Jhellwig

They used to love octagon boxes here.


----------



## Jhellwig

These are all over the place.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark

Jhellwig said:


> Used to feed an air compressor. Breaker was set at 600a. We unhooked the 500s and used the 350s to go to a buss duct. Conduits aren't even close to each other. http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/jhellwig1983/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20150828_114253805.jpg.html


What size was the compressor? I must be missing something, because I'm not seeing any obvious defects in the picture.


----------



## Jhellwig

Arc'n'Spark said:


> What size was the compressor? I must be missing something, because I'm not seeing any obvious defects in the picture.


This is the feed from the sub. The air compressor wires were already removed from the box long before this picture was taken.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark

Jhellwig said:


> This is the feed from the sub. The air compressor wires were already removed from the box long before this picture was taken.


So they had unequal parallels run for the feeder? I think I got what you're saying now. Yeah, that's pretty scabby.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> This is the feed from the sub. The air compressor wires were already removed from the box long before this picture was taken.


What's the one smaller wire on the bottom block?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Paid by the foot ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What was he thinking?


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's the one smaller wire on the bottom block?


Ground wire. It is going to the lugs in the bottom of the box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Ground wire. It is going to the lugs in the bottom of the box.


Oh looking at it quick it looked like it was in the lower block. Green phase tape would have gone a long way there.


----------



## jw0445

Mech, there is green tape on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Mech, there is green tape on it.


LOL, I had to expand the pic to see it, getting old sucks.


----------



## Majewski

I didn't see it either! But I'm not sober....


----------



## jbfan

Found this today.



















Well hell.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=832217416913241&set=pcb.909302539197263&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=832217423579907&set=pcb.909302539197263&type=3&theater


----------



## Majewski

jbfan said:


> Found this today.


Can't see em jb.


----------



## jbfan

Majewski said:


> Can't see em jb.


I know, but you can click on the FB links and see them.


----------



## Majewski

Checking the facebooky with my morning coffee.


----------



## jbfan




----------



## Monkeyboy

Nice luminaire disconnect.


----------



## jbfan

Monkeyboy said:


> Nice luminaire disconnect.


They also had push to test button for the fluorescent e light, which worked on a couple of them I pushed.


----------



## smorkle

Biscuits said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can hear THAT conversation right now.
"I can totally bend 360° in one piece of conduit."
"No you can't!" 
"Oh, yes I can. And I can pull wire through it and make it work and look neat too!"
"Bet you $100 you can't."
"You're ON!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> I can hear THAT conversation right now.
> "I can totally bend 360° in one piece of conduit."
> "No you can't!"
> "Oh, yes I can. And I can pull wire through it and make it work and look neat too!"
> "Bet you $100 you can't."
> "You're ON!"


I'd say your assessment is spot on. I just wonder how an inspector missed it?


----------



## Majewski

Now you're assuming there ever was one!? Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Now you're assuming there ever was one!? Lol


Looks like a commercial environment to me, they normally have a plethora of people inspect them on an annual basis. I have had to meet various (fire, insurance, health dept, building, and other code enforcement) inspectors at all kinds of facilities.


----------



## Majewski

Oh I agree with you but I'm just being silly. Anything to distract me from the airplane delay. Lol


----------



## cuba_pete

Biscuits said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


EMI/RFI loop.

Those sloppy clips...tsk tsk tsk, facing different ways.

Nice electric paper towel dispenser...or whatever that is for.


----------



## ponyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like a commercial environment to me, they normally have a plethora of people inspect them on an annual basis. I have had to meet various (fire, insurance, health dept, building, and other code enforcement) inspectors at all kinds of facilities.




I've been working in industrial facilities for a long time and I can't even remember the last time I've seen an inspector. Honestly we probably wouldn't even let them in the door, he'd be way out of his league.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> I've been working in industrial facilities for a long time and I can't even remember the last time I've seen an inspector. Honestly we probably wouldn't even let them in the door, he'd be way out of his league.


I find it hard to believe at least the insurance inspectors don't make annual inspections. They tend not to insure what they haven't seen and checked up on.


----------



## ponyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> I find it hard to believe at least the insurance inspectors don't make annual inspections. They tend not to insure what they haven't seen and checked up on.




Insurance inspectors maybe. Electrical inspectors never.


----------



## TRurak

That loop is a frequency accelerator ...... Duh


----------



## skittles

TRurak said:


> That loop is a frequency accelerator ...... Duh


Like dude.... like... If you accelerate your hertz like... By 50,000 miliamps and phase out your sine waves you'll end up changing your harmonics and stuff, right?
Like... I totally got Johnny Cash this one time by changing to square wave and adding a capacitor or two.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

At least it's labeled!


----------



## cuba_pete

TRurak said:


> That loop is a frequency accelerator ...... Duh


Maybe it's for dirty electricity...like a P-trap in plumbing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smurf tube much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Up or down?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crappy meter !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Can do it to it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just make it work !


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just make it work !


I'd like to see the inside of that one. I suspect there's some custom buss bars behind that baby.


----------



## Service Call

That was an expensive offset.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fire this guy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad joke?










Seriously?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sealed it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meltdown much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What a waste of good sockets, those Snap ons don't come cheap!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> What a waste of good sockets, those Snap ons don't come cheap!


But they just snap in!? I'm not even mad, I'm kind of impressed.


----------



## TRurak

What are those about 2000 amp time delays?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Why are you at my rental house?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Still waiting on rough in inspection!!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shower and reset a breaker all at once.


----------



## Majewski

Ok my caffeine is wearing off and I have no energy for that last picture. You win.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Here is one a friend sent me today.


----------



## skittles

Anyone ever work on a particular auto parts store that is advanced in their naming? 
A lot of stuff like this has been happening. I guess we're to used to being given plans that were actually drawn for the project we're doing.


----------



## Jhellwig

1/2" emt......


----------



## TRurak

Neutral bus was full ......


----------



## Jhellwig

Found another one..


----------



## skittles

So it was no surprise to find out from the fire Marshall that the low voltage company was not actually licensed in either electrical or L.V....

You'd have to go 30' down to the end of a shelf and back down again to be able to access the pull station which is probably about 20' from the nearest door (and is the nearest one to that door.)


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I partially rewired a house a couple months back and ALL of the existing switches and receptacles were tacked to the plaster walls with nails and no box behind. I had to leave some knob & tube active in that house because it was feeding a two story part that they were not renovating due to finances and I know some of that was done the same way. Scary stuff!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> I partially rewired a house a couple months back and ALL of the existing switches and receptacles were tacked to the plaster walls with nails and no box behind. I had to leave some knob & tube active in that house because it was feeding a two story part that they were not renovating due to finances and I know some of that was done the same way. Scary stuff!


Very much so. By the grace of God some of these places haven't had fires. I've pulled outlets out of wooden baseboards that had scorch marks from overheating.


----------



## Majewski

So much job security!


----------



## 350X

Notice the attention to detail?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Notice the attention to detail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it has been there a good long while.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like it has been there a good long while.




Well, this post might have been a mistake on my part. In all honesty, I believe this is a homeowner job. Sorry guys, we electricians don't do crap like this. I just really like the fishing line that holds that rubber thingy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Well, this post might have been a mistake on my part. In all honesty, I believe this is a homeowner job. Sorry guys, we electricians don't do crap like this. I just really like the fishing line that holds that rubber thingy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought looked like old friction tape but I thought that line was special as well.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought looked like old friction tape but I thought that line was special as well.




Oh. That's what it's called. "Old friction tape". I love that stuff. It's real tough. They just don't make things good like they use to, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Oh. That's what it's called. "Old friction tape". I love that stuff. It's real tough. They just don't make things good like they use to, huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the Scotch 33 of my first years in the trade.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> It was the Scotch 33 of my first years in the trade.




Wow! Your........um..........experienced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Wow! Your........um..........experienced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pushing 60.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm pushing 60.




Well I'm 15 years behind you, bud. And with any luck heading to the same spot-retirement. You'll most likely get there first and well deserved, I'm sure. 

I told a guy the other day we use to wire the outside receptacles off kitchen or bath and he looked at me like I was old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Well I'm 15 years behind you, bud. And with any luck heading to the same spot-retirement. You'll most likely get there first and well deserved, I'm sure.
> 
> I told a guy the other day we use to wire the outside receptacles off kitchen or bath and he looked at me like I was old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to medically retire in 2010 but coded and was revived in 2014 so now I'M 100% RETIRED. I hope you get there with no orthopedic issues, work smarter not harder. I try and warn younger guys of the mistakes us old grumpy guys made and pay for now.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> Had to medically retire in 2010 but coded and was revived in 2014 so now I'M 100% RETIRED. I hope you get there with no orthopedic issues, work smarter not harder. I try and warn younger guys of the mistakes us old grumpy guys made and pay for now.




This sounds a bit corny, but here goes. 
It seems there are quite a few of you "old grumpy guys" here, taking time out of your day to help others. My hats off to you, MechanicalDVR, and others that offer advice. It really IS a great site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> This sounds a bit corny, but here goes.
> It seems there are quite a few of you "old grumpy guys" here, taking time out of your day to help others. My hats off to you, MechanicalDVR, and others that offer advice. It really IS a great site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I miss getting out there with an apprentice and showing them what's up on a job and how things work and how to troubleshoot. When you have done it for twenty years plus things like that and coffee break conversations get to be a part of who you are. This site can be like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Twist lock on county building:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Two birds....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

10-2 is for outlet on air handler:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piece work:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Overloads are over rated:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lots O Green:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mechanics strike again:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hard pull:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Slow cooker:


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Overloads are over rated:


We had some pumps here that had that didn't have the overloads hooked up also. They kept wondering why the motors kept locking up. No one changed the filters and the unloader valve is junk on the gear pumps. The filters were full of sludge and the pipe fitters won't change the unloader valve so they just trip now that I booked them back up.


----------



## 350X

MechanicalDVR said:


> 10-2 is for outlet on air handler:




Is this why apprentices must be supervised? I don't care what the state says, some guys will always be apprentices. 
You've got some real dizzy guys in your area. 
Best part about those pictures are the captions. It's funny in a scary way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> Is this why apprentices must be supervised? I don't care what the state says, some guys will always be apprentices.
> You've got some real dizzy guys in your area.
> Best part about those pictures are the captions. It's funny in a scary way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Captions are my first thought when I see them. I get them from several different sites and forums.


----------



## Jhellwig

350X said:


> Is this why apprentices must be supervised? I don't care what the state says, some guys will always be apprentices.
> You've got some real dizzy guys in your area.
> Best part about those pictures are the captions. It's funny in a scary way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Licensing and inspections will never stop stuff like this from happening.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Licensing and inspections will never stop stuff like this from happening.


The last things guys that do these things want to do is see an inspector or waste their hard earned side dollars on something as stupid as a license.


----------



## Majewski

Worked when I left!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Worked when I left!


But the main question would be "was it that ugly or did it slowly fade to dog crap nasty?"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Low volt hazzard


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Paint problem:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad outlet:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box with bite:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> But the main question would be "was it that ugly or did it slowly fade to dog crap nasty?"


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too Blue:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY WH:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Too Blue:


Have fun splicing those and fitting the cover on!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just make a bundle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenfield woulda helped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another fine job by Dyslexic Electric:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why do so many think this is okay?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This was a good idea?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Horseshoes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Use what we got! Love those straps!


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just make a bundle


I used to work with a guy who did that on residential panels. He'd take all the ground wires and wrap them as one bundle and put them under a big lug. I asked him what he would do if he had to come back and troubleshoot something and had to get one particular wire out but it had to go back in. He said that was somebody else's problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> I used to work with a guy who did that on residential panels. He'd take all the ground wires and wrap them as one bundle and put them under a big lug. I asked him what he would do if he had to come back and troubleshoot something and had to get one particular wire out but it had to go back in. He said that was somebody else's problem.


That was a common personality when I started out. I always figured I may be the coming back.


----------



## philipdybel

*High-Tension Wires ???*

Just got this today:









What's interesting is the meter box & mogul LB still look pretty new...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

philipdybel said:


> Just got this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting is the meter box & mogul LB still look pretty new...


It could be new and didn't have the correct straps or anchors. Or the triplex could have been stressed someway, who knows? A bad install is bad from the word go.


----------



## smorkle

This doesn't EXACTLY fit, but I bet he'd do some fine electrical work....

http://www.memecenter.com/fun/2111457/homemade-electric-guitar


----------



## philipdybel

*Keepin Costs Down, Gettin Paid*



MechanicalDVR said:


> It could be new and didn't have the correct straps or anchors. Or the triplex could have been stressed someway, who knows? A bad install is bad from the word go.


Probably a "contract" job: "Replace meter box & service fitting ONLY... $2,000 due upon completion of work. Signed: _____"


----------



## smorkle

Oh, HERE's one for ya....

https://i.chzbgr.com/full/3001084416/hC77F61E0/hC77F61E0.jpg


----------



## smorkle

https://i.chzbgr.com/full/3133531648/h3A1F5C3D/h3A1F5C3D.jpg


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> Oh, HERE's one for ya....
> 
> https://i.chzbgr.com/full/3001084416/hC77F61E0/hC77F61E0.jpg


Not a pretty one.


----------



## philipdybel

*Privacy Error*



smorkle said:


> Oh, HERE's one for ya....


Dammit smork I told you, I do NOT want pictures of my house posted on the internet !!!


----------



## philipdybel

*lol*

No offense intended smork -- but your image was so perfect, and no one wrote the comment I wrote anywhere else on this thread...


----------



## philipdybel

*Get A Grip*

Wow let me begin by stipulating that I certainly am the party at fault here, and I regret that Mr. smorkle and/or mods removed his pictures.

If it was Mr. smorke who did so: dude nothing personal, and please know it seems this forum is all about criticizing & denigrating the living s* out of everyone who disagrees, until consensus is reached or the thread ends.

Please see my posts in the "Ufer debacle" thread (http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/ufer-debacle-167738/), where one after the other reamed me for my idea that a GEC should be a serious return path, rather than simply creating an "equipotential plane".

Mr. smorke, please try to have a "hard skin" when you post here -- as in the field, long-timers and master electricians will verbally rake you in the coals -- and if you can put up with this while continuing to do good work, you'll be #1 in line to be their go-to boy.

I'm not saying this is good or bad -- I'm saying this is how it is at electricantalk.com today, and in the electrical field in general.

Mods, if you pulled smorkle's pic due to DMCA or whatever nonsense: please learn a "funny" remark when you see it. I don't mean "mean" or "nasty" -- just "amusing" -- if you are not from Hyderabad India you will understand what I'm saying...

Philip Dybel


----------



## smorkle

Nobody removed the pictures I posted. They're still there. They weren't mine anyhow, just stuff I found online while browsing that I thought would fit in to this thread nicely. No offense was taken to any comments you made. I thought it was funny, actually.


----------



## TRurak

Looked at a remodel with this in it. First time I ever saw that knob and tube tap box(?)


----------



## TRurak

I was adding a fantech fan in my bathroom of the house we just bought. Found this beauty. It feeds

:my daughter's bedroom,lights and recepts, spare room lights and recepts, bath lights/fan and bath GFCI ..... sigh


----------



## Majewski

Let's all hold hands and sing! I just got home and had a chance to really look at ET.... These pictures rock!


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> I was adding a fantech fan in my bathroom of the house we just bought. Found this beauty. It feeds
> 
> :my daughter's bedroom,lights and recepts, spare room lights and recepts, bath lights/fan and bath GFCI ..... sigh


I run into this monthly. Shocking isn't it?


----------



## philipdybel

*Part # Pls*



TRurak said:


> Looked at a remodel with this in it. First time I ever saw that knob and tube tap box(?)


TRu, do you happen to know the Graybar part number for this item? God knows I could sure use it...


----------



## smorkle

TRurak said:


> I was adding a fantech fan in my bathroom of the house we just bought. Found this beauty. It feeds
> 
> :my daughter's bedroom,lights and recepts, spare room lights and recepts, bath lights/fan and bath GFCI ..... sigh


Last house I owned in Kansas City was a fire waiting to happen. There WERE boxes in the attic before I rewired it, but every splice in the old cloth covered romex was uninsulated and sticking straight up into the attic insulation and dust. No tape, no wire nuts, no Buchanan splice caps, nada. Bare wires. I rewired the place before I moved in. In retrospect I wish I'd have taken pictures. Digital cameras weren't available back then.


----------



## philipdybel

*Graphify That Sh***



smorkle said:


> Last house I owned in Kansas City was a fire waiting to happen. There WERE boxes in the attic before I rewired it, but every splice in the old cloth covered romex was uninsulated and sticking straight up into the attic insulation and dust. ... Digital cameras weren't available back then.


Smork you know how to do electric, I do not dispute that.

"Back in the day" we would use 110 cameras, and Polaroids that spit it out & you would "shake it like a picture", before that 35mm's f/settings and all that B&W / color development nonsense, and before that we would pose & have DaVinci paint it...

Seriously: one of my best habits and legal friends is taking several good pics -- before & after (if & when it may happen to get legal...)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rest Raunchy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Per Not Fessional


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Only 63 amps!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another mugged LB


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rest Raunchy:


And this is a business? Haha!



MechanicalDVR said:


> Another mugged LB


Wtf!? I wonder if the dude is taking the pic for praise or "look what Steve did again!"



MechanicalDVR said:


> Only 63 amps!


Pegboard!?


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rest Raunchy:


The answer to this one is that it's in Mexico where the NEC doesn't apply.
http://www.sayulitalife.com/monchis


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> The answer to this one is that it's in Mexico where the NEC doesn't apply.
> http://www.sayulitalife.com/monchis


Nope: Beautiful electrical job in Russellville, Alabama. Homemade lights with the cords taped up to just the right height. The only thing holding these beauties up are the male plug ends in the receptacles.


----------



## philipdybel

*Let's Make Sure...*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Another mugged LB


Mech, here we have an example of an "apprentice" (or an "idiot") doing their best to "get er done".

I'm thinking this Monday I will print out all 18 pages of this thread, pull all "apprentices" from what they were doing, and have them make their consensus opinion on whether each of these items is NEC compliant or not (and why / NEC citation, if they're smart...)

And when they're finished, have them report their conclusions to the Ops Manager...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

philipdybel said:


> Mech, here we have an example of an "apprentice" (or an "idiot") doing their best to "get er done".
> 
> I'm thinking this Monday I will print out all 18 pages of this thread, pull all "apprentices" from what they were doing, and have them make their consensus opinion on whether each of these items is NEC compliant or not (and why / NEC citation, if they're smart...)
> 
> And when they're finished, have them report their conclusions to the Ops Manager...


Good way to get some learning done, using others poor choices.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Indoors outdoors


----------



## philipdybel

*Pinchi*



smorkle said:


> The answer to this one is that it's in Mexico where the NEC doesn't apply.
> http://www.sayulitalife.com/monchis


Orale, los gringos no entienden nada -- pinchi bueys!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Strong arm tactics:


----------



## philipdybel

*Learning By Not*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Good way to get some learning done, using others poor choices.


Seriously, we spend maybe 1000 hours classroom, workshop & in-field how to do it right.

Can we not spend an hour or two addressing "how to do it wrong"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

philipdybel said:


> Seriously, we spend maybe 1000 hours classroom, workshop & in-field how to do it right.
> 
> Can we not spend an hour or two addressing "how to do it wrong"?


I think it's an awesome idea.


----------



## philipdybel

*Cannot Dispute*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Strong arm tactics:


Dude that's an extremely brilliant U.L./OSHA-approved multi-disconnect LOTO!

(Now in "on" position, obviously...)

Edit: Why would you even need padlocks for this -- it's good to go!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

philipdybel said:


> Dude that's an extremely brilliant U.L./OSHA-approved multi-disconnect LOTO!
> 
> (Now in "on" position, obviously...)
> 
> Edit: Why would you even need padlocks for this -- it's good to go!!


What a way to sacrifice a piece of equipment and let the magic smoke out.


----------



## philipdybel

*Keep It In*

Yeah you're right Mech, leave it the way it is & all the magic smoke stays in...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

philipdybel said:


> Yeah you're right Mech, leave it the way it is & all the magic smoke stays in...


I'm just thinking the discos locked in the on position like that would be a serious time delay if there was an issue and you wanted to turn off a piece of equipment in a hurry. Kind of defeats the purpose of a disco being with in sight if it can't be shut down without tools.


----------



## Jhellwig

Can I du dis?



I am getting closer to fixing this. There was a 3 wire plug fed with 10-2 just hanging there when I bought the place. The master electrician that owned the place before me did it. My dryer had a 4 wire cord on it and I planned on fixing it when I got around to moving my panel so I just put in a 4 wire receptacle and jumped the ground to the neutral with some 12 gauge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tingle time (at the doc's office):


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ugg Lee (360deg in 2'):


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Is it really a box or DIY ring?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half worked, half rite:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh just bury that crap:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What cover? Access?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Indoor outdoor 2:


----------



## mitch65

Majewski said:


> Flip a breaker and wipe yo paws before entry!


Of all the obvious wrongness there, why the LB in the meter base?


----------



## just the cowboy

*Hard to belive*



MechanicalDVR said:


> The only thing holding these beauties up are the male plug ends in the receptacles.


With the crappy recetpicals they make now that is hard to belive it holds.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ugg Lee (360deg in 2'):


I did an estimate a few months ago and in his I beam, holes were drilled for the romex to pass thru.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I did an estimate a few months ago and in his I beam, holes were drilled for the romex to pass thru.


Any type of grommet or bushing to protect the jacket?


----------



## TRurak

That's funny because in the picture it looks like there is room for that emt behind the beam ......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> That's funny because in the picture it looks like there is room for that emt behind the beam ......


More than enough room and the way I'd have done it.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any type of grommet or bushing to protect the jacket?


Pffff yeah right! The entire property would put some of your pix to shame. It was a bank owned foreclosed crap house. The prospect buyer is who had me do the estimate, he's a flipper. I found out he was a flipper during the walk after prodding him for info. I think he ended up burying everything under new rock and renting it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinkin connectors:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

125, yeah buddy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Our plumber did it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tape is just so expensive:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup, binoculars or a ladder:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yo those screws are like 3" short:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This ain't Cana DUH !


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Triple the protection, triple the fun:


aww, man...I was really hoping that was real.

Too bad...


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> ? ? ?


 First clue to me was that the shadows didn't quite gel.

This is no fun when some of these things are totally photoshopped. Well, maybe it is...keeps my skills sharp:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> First clue to me was that the shadows didn't quite gel.
> 
> This is no fun when some of these things are totally photoshopped. Well, maybe it is...keeps my skills sharp:


Looking at the shadowlines of the window frames it looks legit to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> aww, man...I was really hoping that was real.
> 
> Too bad...


I just found it and shared it. What is your composite showing, I'm missing t your point or just don't see what you see.


----------



## pjholguin

Another way to keep it cool!


----------



## smorkle

So I'm thinking there's something wrong with this....


----------



## Majewski

smorkle said:


> So I'm thinking there's something wrong with this....


Why? Looks fine from here..... 1000 miles away!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old faithful:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Last supper:


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Last supper:


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzt


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looking at the shadowlines of the window frames it looks legit to me.





MechanicalDVR said:


> I just found it and shared it. What is your composite showing, I'm missing t your point or just don't see what you see.


The easiest part about determining photoshopped images using error level analysis (ELA) is looking for the blocks that a jpeg compression "constructs" around the parts of an image which was modified.

Even without ELA, the shadows from the services lines don't match.

If the person doing the editing did not re-compress the image properly the separate layers (or trashy bitmap edits, like using MS Paint) don't blend together properly.

In this image, the very distinct lines between the overall surface are too defined. One easy shadow to detect is the one from the mast. Someone used pure black (0,0,0 or #000000) in the center of the shadow. "Pure" black rarely (if ever) exists in nature. It especially would not exist in a brightly lit scene such as the wall mounted service. The overall brightness (gamma) puts it way too high to exist.

The shadow "lines" should not be there...there shouldn't be lines...it should be blended through jpeg compression.

The blocky constructs which appear about 8x8 throughout the image is a representative function of jpeg compression which can present as distinct elements separate from the original image.

The ELA image is not a representation of the image itself, but a representation of the compression effects in an image and how they blend across an image (or graphic).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> The easiest part about determining photoshopped images using error level analysis (ELA) is looking for the blocks that a jpeg compression "constructs" around the parts of an image which was modified.
> 
> Even without ELA, the shadows from the services lines don't match.
> 
> If the person doing the editing did not re-compress the image properly the separate layers (or trashy bitmap edits, like using MS Paint) don't blend together properly.
> 
> In this image, the very distinct lines between the overall surface are too defined. One easy shadow to detect is the one from the mast. Someone used pure black (0,0,0 or #000000) in the center of the shadow. "Pure" black rarely (if ever) exists in nature. It especially would not exist in a brightly lit scene such as the wall mounted service. The overall brightness (gamma) puts it way too high to exist.
> 
> The shadow "lines" should not be there...there shouldn't be lines...it should be blended through jpeg compression.
> 
> The blocky constructs which appear about 8x8 throughout the image is a representative function of jpeg compression which can present as distinct elements separate from the original image.
> 
> The ELA image is not a representation of the image itself, but a representation of the compression effects in an image and how they blend across an image (or graphic).


I'd wonder why anyone would waste time photoshopping a pic like that?


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd wonder why anyone would waste time photoshopping a pic like that?


Because it's funny?

...I don't know...










The shadows are distorted at best.


.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Because it's funny?
> 
> ...I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shadows are distorted at best.
> 
> 
> .


While I respect your opinion I disagree with your assessment of the shadows. A light source will distort images in a different plane than the viewing angle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY trough:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ahh a genuine Government repair:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The a/c breaker tripped real loud!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It was a lil short:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

"she said right there"


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> The a/c breaker tripped real loud!


Well isn't that special?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Well isn't that special?


I wonder if it was a tractor? The suspicious bumper mark looks pretty low to the ground.


----------



## Majewski

Whatever it was it was definitely slow because nothing behind it looks damaged or impacted. Tractor could stop quick because it might be going slow.....


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> It was a lil short:


Plumbers tape eh?


MechanicalDVR said:


> "she said right there"


I've cut joists twice in my entire life..... But you'll never find em!


----------



## smorkle

This is what I worked on today. It's a meter socket / panel combo which are very common around here. They told me they replaced the 100A breaker last week because it was causing problems. In case you cant read it, the breaker shown by itself all burned up is the 100A. There was #2 aluminum and a #10 copper double tapped on that but I frankly dont think they pushed the breaker onto the buss bar well enough because the buss was completely gone. This is all out on the power company's pole. Also it was about 750° out today with 200% humidity so I was drenched to the bone with sweat when I was finished. Nice little paycheck, though.


----------



## smorkle

MechanicalDVR said:


> It was a lil short:


I'm all for improvising here and there, but an MC connector as a splice? Holy Sheep $%¡t! And a roll of teflon tape to keep it from shorting to ground? WOW. Is that the way they teach you to do it now on HGTV?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smorkle said:


> I'm all for improvising here and there, but an MC connector as a splice? Holy Sheep $%¡t! And a roll of teflon tape to keep it from shorting to ground? WOW. Is that the way they teach you to do it now on HGTV?


Looking at the roll of tape I'd vote plumber first and possibly homeowner.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looking at the roll of tape I'd vote plumber first and possibly homeowner.


I saw in a list on some weird sparky site once that a guy carried gas tape and regular plumbing tape with him.. I had no idea why. This must be him. lol


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wonder if it was a tractor? The suspicious bumper mark looks pretty low to the ground.


They might have just got a zero turn mower and didn't get the hang of it quick enough.


----------



## daks

Jhellwig said:


> They might have just got a zero turn mower and didn't get the hang of it quick enough.



Well if you look real close... doesn't the grass look a little longer to the right of the "victim". 

I'll go back and look again but it almost looked like the impression of a riding lawnmower on the front of it. Lol, my bet is the driver of said mower was more gassed up than the mower itself. :drink:


----------



## freefreeqaz

philipdybel said:


> Just got this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting is the meter box & mogul LB still look pretty new...


someone most have moved this building [emoji86] 


MechanicalDVR said:


> Use what we got! Love those straps!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skittles

For some reason it didn't work.... ya would have figured as long as ya label them the same you shouldn't need to tie them all in. It's 2016 after all.


----------



## Majewski

That's pretty funny!


----------



## was240

I was touring a local cave last week and came across this. It was right at my head and water was dripping on it.


----------



## Majewski

But our engineer said the yellow caps are fail proof!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drop box:


----------



## Majewski

OH for the love of oreos...... LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mexatrician maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too much to list:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hack it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drop here?


----------



## Majewski

I wonder if that one was a quick fix for a weekend....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I wonder if that one was a quick fix for a weekend....


We can hope!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kinky!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plaster box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like those connectors?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Couplings were on sale???


----------



## papaotis

now THATS not funny! ive run into those!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Nope.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piss poor planning!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sure I can make a 3 phase disco!


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like those connectors?


At least he used enough glue to hold the connector on


----------



## drspec

This is one I ran across the other day. Original receptacle was going to be half inside the tile work, so they decided this was a good solution.


----------



## Majewski

Seemed like a good idea at the time!


----------



## drspec

Here's another from Friday. Window removed and door installed in its place. This was how they were going to leave it until I informed the homeowner and made them remove the drywall.


----------



## Majewski

Good call on that one! Similar thing happened in my home in the 50s. I found it few years back.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> At least he used enough glue to hold the connector on


I like the two screws and duct seal on the hub going out the back of the box.


----------



## wcord

drspec said:


> Here's another from Friday. Window removed and door installed in its place. This was how they were going to leave it until I informed the homeowner and made them remove the drywall.


I can see that door falling off in a few years. The cripple is held in pace by the OSB. No header, no king studs. Would have bad enough if it was the latch side, but being the hinge side, there will be lots of strain
Typical door and window guys


----------



## Jhellwig

I suppose you could say it is like that in case a forklift hit it. Love the lr. I also like the two 1 inch conduits going to a four square with 1-1/4 going to the disconnect for the transformer. For what I hear the guy that did this did several gems equally stupid.


----------



## Jhellwig

Does this meet nema 3r?


----------



## Majewski

Yeah... Uh huh, duh.


----------



## skittles

Temp help.... uhhhhhh.... i guess they're hit or miss.


----------



## skittles

They didn't want us to replace any switches. Costs to much money i suppose.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Does this meet nema 3r?


If the three R's are rusted, rotted, and rickety....


----------



## TRurak

Was trying to pull new wires to an existing light pole. Couldn't budge the old ones. Found this buried. 1" pvc comes in the bottom and out the side


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> If the three R's are rusted, rotted, and rickety....


Meh it just has a little forklift rash. There isn't much that doesn't have that around here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Was trying to pull new wires to an existing light pole. Couldn't budge the old ones. Found this buried. 1" pvc comes in the bottom and out the side


There is an old quote about "piss poor planning on one's part......."


----------



## TRurak

Fixed it. Installed a hand hole. Talked customer into adding a pole in the future if needed. Pulled new wires in with no splices.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Fixed it. Installed a hand hole. Talked customer into adding a pole in the future if needed. Pulled new wires in with no splices.


Planning for future work is always nice and rarely costs much more than just the initial repair. This is especially nice if you are the one to come back to do the additional work.


----------



## TRurak

I'm always planning for future in my design. I always upside conduits that could be used for future circuits because conduit is cheap and it makes no difference to me if I run 1 1/4 or 2"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> I'm always planning for future in my design. I always upside conduits that could be used for future circuits because conduit is cheap and it makes no difference to me if I run 1 1/4 or 2"


Many will give you BS because you aren't squeezing the last penny out of the materials you use on a job when you up size to plan ahead. But I figure the material cost is not really paid by me but by the customer. My labor has never been cheap so if what I'm billing is pleasing to me I'm happy. Planning ahead and going back in the future and benefitting from our previous work can be severely satisfying Looking at the bigger picture is money in your pocket at the end of the day.


----------



## icdubois

Was adding an em ballast to a light, moved the tile and saw this. 

















To top it off the box with all the feed is a four square behind the rock, with a California box and then an extension ring. What a mess.


----------



## wcord

icdubois said:


> Was adding an em ballast to a light, moved the tile and saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off the box with all the feed is a four square behind the rock, with a California box and then an extension ring. What a mess.


speechless


----------



## TRurak

Are those power supplies?


----------



## icdubois

TRurak said:


> Are those power supplies?


My JW said hey were power packs, so I would say yes. This was in a conference room were all the cans were controlled by one switch bank.


----------



## TRurak

Looks like a nice install ....... Not


----------



## Tactical Sparky

They look like those Lutron lighting relays where you could have multiple circuits or configurations switched from a central programmable controller.


----------



## Electrozappo

icdubois said:


> Was adding an em ballast to a light, moved the tile and saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off the box with all the feed is a four square behind the rock, with a California box and then an extension ring. What a mess.




California box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak

I was thinking that too


----------



## icdubois

Electrozappo said:


> California box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...on-boxes/1-1-2-deep-extension-rings/53151-sub

That what we call em


----------



## Electrozappo

icdubois said:


> http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...on-boxes/1-1-2-deep-extension-rings/53151-sub
> 
> 
> 
> That what we call em




Yeah I've used those plenty of times. Lol you calling us hacks!? Lol
I'm in ca. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak

I had an inspector try and fail me because I had ran emt out of one of the knockouts in an extension ring. I said "why are there knockouts in it if you can't use them?" his face turned red and he passed it. I kinda felt bad


----------



## Majewski

Found a fun little bathroom today.
This was a big cabinet installed in the room and this shallow blue box was put on the side wall. This cord was used to wire the device and plug into the original gfi on the wall on the other side.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> I had an inspector try and fail me because I had ran emt out of one of the knockouts in an extension ring. I said "why are there knockouts in it if you can't use them?" his face turned red and he passed it. I kinda felt bad


I wish I could guess how many times I used a Raco #187 box extension to go from a wall case to 4"x4" just to take off with EMT and never had a failure or a question. Some inspectors just suck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Found a fun little bathroom today.
> This was a big cabinet installed in the room and this shallow blue box was put on the side wall. This cord was used to wire the device and plug into the original gfi on the wall on the other side.


Oh that's a freaking thing of beauty. How do you get a box so out of square with the cabinet when the edge is right there, not even a decently installed hack. Friggin rank amateurs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sprinkler guy wiring!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrong Turn VIII


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Upgrade dryer outlet....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right behind the mouthwash...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who'll complain?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old Knobber!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

He was going for the robot look.....


----------



## Majewski

Mike Holt always has these on Facebook....


----------



## TRurak

That is a trailer park special. Right after he installed those jumpers he brushed his mullet, put on some skynyrd and got his cousin pregnant.


----------



## ponyboy

TRurak said:


> That is a trailer park special. Right after he installed those jumpers he brushed his mullet, put on some skynyrd and got his cousin pregnant.




Don't be knocking skynyrd now boy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> Don't be knocking skynyrd now boy


In all fairness I figure if a trailer living electric hacking low life can put on Skynyrd he has one redeeming quality in his appreciation of good music. :thumbsup:

PS His cousin may really be super hot!


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> In all fairness I figure if a trailer living electric hacking low life can put on Skynyrd he has one redeeming quality in his appreciation of good music. :thumbsup:
> 
> PS His cousin may really be super hot!


That begs the question though... If they got a divorce in West Virginia would they still be cousins?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> That begs the question though... If they got a divorce in West Virginia would they still be cousins?


Or just plain old siblings!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

Damn...


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Holy **** batman what are people thinking?

One of my favorite threads. Mech you sure have a lot of photos, do you take them all?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tactical Sparky said:


> Holy **** batman what are people thinking?
> 
> One of my favorite threads. Mech you sure have a lot of photos, do you take them all?


No, they are from different sites I go to for the most part. Some get emailed to me. Just can't believe the things out there and share them here.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Thanks for posting them, pretty funny seeing most of them if there are no bad consequences that is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tactical Sparky said:


> Thanks for posting them, pretty funny seeing most of them if there are no bad consequences that is.


Welcome, I see some of these with melted parts and smoke marks and it's lucky they aren't fires before they get found.


----------



## was240

i ran into these gems yesterday... This whole house is a hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

was240 said:


> i ran into these gems yesterday... This whole house is a hack.


Yup, it ain't pretty.


----------



## Majewski

was240 said:


> i ran into these gems yesterday... This whole house is a hack.


This is seriously the same basement I worked in a few months ago! Total rewire.


----------



## Forge Boyz

My brother in law is an appliance repair tech and the other day he pulled into a customer's drive and saw this.


----------



## Majewski

That is EPIC! I want it framed!


----------



## drspec

Saw this today while on vacation......took my wife on an atv tour and this was feeding the cooler they were selling drinks out of


----------



## Majewski

Where at!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> Saw this today while on vacation......took my wife on an atv tour and this was feeding the cooler they were selling drinks out of


Doesn't look like the wheels roll over it too often. UF and concrete, no problem there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> My brother in law is an appliance repair tech and the other day he pulled into a customer's drive and saw this.


PA doesn't have state electrical licenses do they?


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> PA doesn't have state electrical licenses do they?


"The state of Pennsylvania has no requirements regarding the registration, certification or licensure of contractors that are engaged in the construction industry. Consequently, it is one of the relatively small number of states that does not require a state license for work as an electrician or electrical contractor."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> "The state of Pennsylvania has no requirements regarding the registration, certification or licensure of contractors that are engaged in the construction industry. Consequently, it is one of the relatively small number of states that does not require a state license for work as an electrician or electrical contractor."


I've only been there to hunt and hang out but the areas outside of Philly seem like the wild west of electrical install. I've seen some hope it don't burn electrical there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What inspection?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hard hat area:










Almost done right:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You see the plate screws on that?











Even the dog is disgusted:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, it'll woik:










Deduplexa:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's an in use cover?


----------



## just the cowboy

*No PA does not*




MechanicalDVR said:


> PA doesn't have state electrical licenses do they?


 
Pa. does not have a state wide one but some of the larger city’s like Philly and Pittsburg do have and require them. Some of the surrounding suburbs also require a licenses and accept a big city one.

But Pa. is like anywhere else LOTS of DIY's and Handyman specials. I live in the NE corner and inspections are now required, twenty years ago only services were inspected.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> Pa. does not have a state wide one but some of the larger city’s like Philly and Pittsburg do have and require them. Some of the surrounding suburbs also require a licenses and accept a big city one.
> 
> But Pa. is like anywhere else LOTS of DIY's and Handyman specials. I live in the NE corner and inspections are now required, twenty years ago only services were inspected.


*Most of the work I've done was in NJ and NY. Both of those states are top heavy with building inspectors of every shape, form, and or discipline. They are all looking to bust chops any time they can.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The new all in one office:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Behind bars:










Nice connect:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad short:










Love that tape job:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Always popular, tad small:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No one will notice,


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh it's in the cabinet:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Indoor outdoor is for carpet,


----------



## Majewski

I want to work in that house!


----------



## 99cents

Here's my gem from today.

Some clown fed a basement sub from the main floor main. He ran flex from the main to the sub. So far so good. Then he ran an 8/3 into the sub (for something so far undetermined) and up through the flex to the main. Then he ran a couple of #14's up the flex and spliced them through the main panel. That feeds the washing machine six feet away from the sub. The flex has a death grip on the conductors and I can't get them out.

Wait, there's more. This is an illegal secondary suite that we're making legit. He tapped off the washing machine receptacle to feed the kitchen receptacles, fridge, microwave, range hood, lighting and a few stray receptacles. That's the circuit that runs from the sub, spliced through the upper floor main and then back downstairs to the laundry room.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I want to work in that house!


Yeah, can you imagine what the rest of it looks like?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Here's my gem from today.
> 
> Some clown fed a basement sub from the main floor main. He ran flex from the main to the sub. So far so good. Then he ran an 8/3 into the sub (for something so far undetermined) and up through the flex to the main. Then he ran a couple of #14's up the flex and spliced them through the main panel. That feeds the washing machine six feet away from the sub. The flex has a death grip on the conductors and I can't get them out.
> 
> Wait, there's more. This is an illegal secondary suite that we're making legit. He tapped off the washing machine receptacle to feed the kitchen receptacles, fridge, microwave, range hood, lighting and a few stray receptacles. That's the circuit that runs from the sub, spliced through the upper floor main and then back downstairs to the laundry room.


Now if you hadn't been on this job today where would you get your required dose of humor today?


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now if you hadn't been on this job today where would you get your required dose of humor today?


The customer was away today so I got to practice the full extent of my vocabulary :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> The customer was away today so I got to practice the full extent of my vocabulary :laughing:


In all three languages?


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> In all three languages?


Yes - English, Electrician babble and poopy mouth  .


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah, can you imagine what the rest of it looks like?


Damn Gina!


99cents said:


> The customer was away today so I got to practice the full extent of my vocabulary :laughing:


I got fed the best espresso today! Soon as my cup was empty, she made me more and more and more and more and more and omg I can't slow down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Yes - English, Electrician babble and poopy mouth  .


I kind of thought you'd be one of them English, French, and Canaaaadiaaan type speakers!


----------



## Electrozappo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electrozappo said:


> View attachment 88842
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, another crappy plumbing electrician....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 hot..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

He could, but why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, it is...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No one cares about windows


----------



## MechanicalDVR

4 expansion?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kitchen surprises...


----------



## TRurak

What kind of cable is that kitchen pic??!!


----------



## Majewski

Perhaps extension cord?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> What kind of cable is that kitchen pic??!!


Yup I think it's cheap extension cord, some form of a cheap SJ variant.


----------



## Majewski

I sure know my hack jobs! Don't ask me how though, I can't answer.


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> Kitchen surprises...


Agreed. Diagonal tile on a backsplash is a crime against interior design.


----------



## Majewski

I've seen extra floor 12x12 used on kitchen backsplash...... And shower walls/ceilings and even exterior walls/stairs.


----------



## TRurak

Hahaha 12x12 on a backsplash must look great


----------



## Majewski

Sure does...nt! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Hahaha 12x12 on a backsplash must look great


I have seen much worse.


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> He could, but why?


I'm just curious IF they actually got any wire in there. Look at those bends lol


----------



## Electrozappo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

skittles said:


> I'm just curious IF they actually got any wire in there. Look at those bends lol


It used to be on the ceiling. Now it is on the column. Easy as that.


----------



## sarness

Jhellwig said:


> It used to be on the ceiling. Now it is on the column. Easy as that.


Just give it away now why donchya?


----------



## papaotis

that still doesnt explain that 'crimped' conduit i showed a while back:no: at least this one is explainable!


----------



## Gnome

Dash Dingo said:


> Done that many times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep; Though probably a good idea to tape the trace back to reduce the trip hazard.


----------



## ppsh

Figured I would add some stuff from one of my last jobs. Old boss liked to use an impact on romex clamps.:laughing:

First incident. 10/3 for the AC unit. Found this by checking for continuity between legs and ground before the drywall went up









That dosent look good...








Well theres your problem.

Second one was found during the trim out. Flipped the switch for the bath fan and it was followed by a pop and darkness. Took a few minutes of head scratching and found that here was continuity from the switch leg of the fan to ground. Out comes the hackzall.









Hope I measured that out right.









Measure twice cut once.









Not overtightened a bit.


----------



## Majewski

Nice finds dude! I love when detective work ends well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> I'm just curious IF they actually got any wire in there. Look at those bends lol


I'd bet there was wires in the conduit before it was bent, the radius on some of those bends is far out of spec, not to mention just plain old kinky!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> Figured I would add some stuff from one of my last jobs. Old boss liked to use an impact on romex clamps.:laughing:
> 
> First incident. 10/3 for the AC unit. Found this by checking for continuity between legs and ground before the drywall went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dosent look good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well theres your problem.
> 
> Second one was found during the trim out. Flipped the switch for the bath fan and it was followed by a pop and darkness. Took a few minutes of head scratching and found that here was continuity from the switch leg of the fan to ground. Out comes the hackzall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I measured that out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measure twice cut once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overtightened a bit.



I'll never understand why guys do such simple things with an impact, great catch on your part.


----------



## Majewski

Last time I let myself use an impact to tighten a fan box because I was tired (waaa waaaa) I destroyed the romex. Lesson learned.


----------



## bill39

A guy sent this to me today. Unbelieveable!! See attached picture


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> A guy sent this to me today. Unbelieveable!! See attached picture


I think that multi trade epic pic is somewhere in the thread but worth repeating for sheer ignorance on the installers behalf.


----------



## Majewski

I want to see that in person!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I want to see that in person!


Never seen copper pipe run through a panel?


----------



## Majewski

I meant the picture. Plumbing.... Dimmer, outlets, breakers... One stop shop panel!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I meant the picture. Plumbing.... Dimmer, outlets, breakers... One stop shop panel!


Oh I know. That one is a winner. Seen several pipes going through panels over the years.


----------



## Majewski

Just once I want to find a wad of cash in a panel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Just once I want to find a wad of cash in a panel.


I can honestly say I have never had that happen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks like it was wired by a phone guy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It wasn't pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different low mast


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a nipple [exposed romex]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Defeats the purpose


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice trim


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb wrong


----------



## rrolleston

Ugly mobile home service. Trying to get them to upgrade the whole thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shoemaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR

360deg what? It limp...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Still works...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY cutie


----------



## MechanicalDVR

[
Some plum dumber

IMG]http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p484/Mac_Dean/Hack%20work/plum%20dumber_zpsmztd0v29.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Majewski

Wow..... wtf!?


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'll never understand why guys do such simple things with an impact, great catch on your part.


When i was still very green and on my first real job i was using an impact to mount boxes on metal studs. After I took a huge chunk out of my left thumb i remembered that i did in fact have a regular drill. It worked a lot better. And i kept all my digits afterwards.


----------



## rrolleston

Asked if this was code in an industrial facility and if not to eliminate it. I removed it #14 nm on 20 amp circuit


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Just once I want to find a wad of cash in a panel.


If you do, you better realize that you are probably being video recorded.


----------



## Majewski

Probably. And it probably goes to some drug dealer.


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Probably. And it probably goes to some drug dealer.


I was thinking more along the lines of one of those "Find the shady contractor" news shows.


----------



## Majewski

Oh like catch a contractor or Holmes on homes....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> When i was still very green and on my first real job i was using an impact to mount boxes on metal studs. After I took a huge chunk out of my left thumb i remembered that i did in fact have a regular drill. It worked a lot better. And i kept all my digits afterwards.


Real world experience something you can't get from reading or in a classroom.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Real world experience something you can't get from reading or in a classroom.


When I was a little boy I found my mothers make up pencils and sharpeners... I sharpened my finger tip/nail. Real world experience, I don't do that anymore.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Oh like catch a contractor or Holmes on homes....


More like "what would you do" with John Quinones! You pocket the cash he steps out of the dryer or something.


----------



## Majewski

It's a case by case thing I think. IF it's residential, that's way to iffy and immoral possibly to just take it. If it's commercial or industrial, now we're cookin with white gas.

UNLESS the clients say "oh neat, finders keepers" hahahahahaha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Best thing I ever found was a revolver in the attic of an empty rental property.


----------



## Majewski

Oh that reminds me of a similar story. Plumbers found a brand new in box OLD revolver inside the foundation when digging up to remodel a basement bathroom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Oh that reminds me of a similar story. Plumbers found a brand new in box OLD revolver inside the foundation when digging up to remodel a basement bathroom.



Must have been pretty rusty.


----------



## Majewski

The plumber told me in was in decent shape. He made sense of it how he explained it. It wasn't just in the rock but it was in some type of sealed thingy ma jiggy.... Made sense to me! Plus his name was Mike so...he had to be telling me the truth.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> The plumber told me in was in decent shape. He made sense of it how he explained it. It wasn't just in the rock but it was in some type of sealed thingy ma jiggy.... Made sense to me! Plus his name was Mike so...he had to be telling me the truth.


Could be, I'll rule in his favor.


----------



## Majewski

Yup. I liked him. He even shared some of his lunch with me, BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> When I was a little boy I found my mothers make up pencils and sharpeners... I sharpened my finger tip/nail. Real world experience, I don't do that anymore.


It's just like sex, you can read about it and hear about it, and see movies......
BUT until you've actually been down there in the trenches..................


----------



## Majewski

I hope to experience that some day. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I hope to experience that some day. lol


There are a few guys here that have to stop the DIY work and just break down a hire a pro before they go blind.


----------



## Majewski

Reminds me of the last time I arc'd some wires in front of my face. I just saw bright for a few minutes. Yup, I'm smart.


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Reminds me of the last time I arc'd some wires in front of my face. I just saw bright for a few minutes. Yup, I'm smart.


The last time I did that the guy I was with laughed because I literally exhaled the smoke that I just breathed in when I gasped.


----------



## Majewski

I was alone in basement of a home and the owner wasn't there. I could have died! lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I was alone in basement of a home and the owner wasn't there. I could have died! lol


Bad gas from lunch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why bother with a 2" piece?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's getting hot in here.............


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom in use cover for carwash bay


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just in case you spill the K-Y maybe......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New box mount, called the chit box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice touch in a custom home


----------



## Majewski

The last one, I see time to time. That one with the metal studs and flat cover....no idea!


----------



## RunningSparky

From the last hospital I worked at...new construction. Give credit for the fine tooling of the fire caulk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Lmao! Don't worry, it won't spread fire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> The last one, I see time to time. That one with the metal studs and flat cover....no idea!


Maybe the last one was courtesy of a H Depot EC 'Emanual Labor'...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RunningSparky said:


> From the last hospital I worked at...new construction. Give credit for the fine tooling of the fire caulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess moving the box was completely out of the question.


----------



## Majewski

Excuse me sir, we do not move boxes here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Excuse me sir, we do not move boxes here.


*WRONG!*

*Repeat after me: not in my contract, not in the contract, not a part of the revised contract, we need a new contract!*


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> *WRONG!*
> 
> *Repeat after me: not in my contract, not in the contract, not a part of the revised contract, we need a new contract!*


This is what I was thinking...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> This is what I was thinking...


My mind was on $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $$$ *$$$$$!*


----------



## Majewski

Mine was on laughing..... But your colorful dollar signs have my attention.


----------



## RunningSparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> I guess moving the box was completely out of the question.




Heaven forbid a framer, a drywaller or the sub that did fire caulk say anything. Who knows...we probably pissed them off somewhere along the way...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Mine was on laughing..... But your colorful dollar signs have my attention.


Before you can retire, your focus should be family and dollars in that order.


----------



## Majewski

I use money as a tool but laughter I need just as much!!!


----------



## Jhellwig

RunningSparky said:


> Heaven forbid a framer, a drywaller or the sub that did fire caulk say anything. Who knows...we probably pissed them off somewhere along the way...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't we always piss the other trades off? It was one of those road guys saying the drawing shows it here so that is where it is gonna go. Not his problem after he drags up.


----------



## ben franklin

I don't need a license to install a ceiling fan!..


----------



## Majewski

ben franklin said:


> I don't need a license to install a ceiling fan!..


Dats dem fancy der air conditionin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I use money as a tool but laughter I need just as much!!!


I learned something simple a long while back. If you have enough money you can buy sex and laughter. Hopefully the laughter isn't from the pro while you are trying to perform...


----------



## Majewski

Lol... I'm just an odd sarcastic, twisted person... I find something to complain about AND laugh about in every situation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lol... I'm just an odd sarcastic, twisted person... I find something to complain about AND laugh about in every situation.


I know but we still like having you around!


----------



## Majewski

Brings a tear to my eye!

OH FYI! I just had a burger with a fried ball of Mac n cheese as a topping....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Brings a tear to my eye!
> 
> OH FYI! I just had a burger with a fried ball of Mac n cheese as a topping....


Eww, do you have a feud going on with your guts?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Newbie or DIY?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Panel switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Door light?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The breaker for the new subpanel trips:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What bill?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinking conduit:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cabinetrician:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Eww, do you have a feud going on with your guts?


Nope! The pretzels and beer cheese was way better though, and grain belts!


----------



## johntempleman

My desire of being hit by those gems while swimming is all gone seeing all the wiring beneath.


----------



## Jhellwig

Apparently it is ok to use parallel #2 if you don't have 3/0.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Again I love this thread it never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Majewski

You and me both buddy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

and the hacks just keep on coming...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

if there is an LB heaven....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yes ma'am I think I see the problem:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

"ya smell plastic burning?"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wet locations???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup, said he trimmed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What? the door opens in...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plate? We have mortar!


----------



## Majewski

WTF. To all of those! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't buy ells


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ahh, just tap the mains


----------



## Majewski

Well that one just seems efficient.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fancy grommets


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That jb took how long?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Heard of stair lighting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wanna be a floor outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Damn


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just a lazy cable guy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just move the jb


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All the way 










to here


----------



## Majewski

Well at least its 12, stronger to help support the...eh.... Stuff!


----------



## skittles

Ya just plug it in, right?


----------



## skittles

Was out at a service call last week.


----------



## Majewski

Parallel parking eyes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hvacetrician strikes again


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They got within site correct now for within reach......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New higher efficiency unit with old unit's breaker...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

so you wanted to be the controls guy in a small shop.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Things you find in walls


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Speaking of glued in pvc..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All this to check a fuse......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open air chase?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They don't have these at the depot:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Newbie commercial guy


----------



## JHFWIC

How would you like to pull wire thru that?


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Newbie commercial guy




WTF!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JHFWIC said:


> How would you like to pull wire thru that?


If there is a hell for sparkies.....


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Newbie commercial guy


Just go home, don't come back. GO!


----------



## icdubois

Got some real winners at work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

icdubois said:


> Got some real winners at work


That's top shelf compared to some of the losers out there.


----------



## icdubois

Here's an other on from work. Romex used for temp lighting. Free air splices, not supported or strapped.


----------



## icdubois

And more to come later....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

icdubois said:


> Here's an other on from work. Romex used for temp lighting. Free air splices, not supported or strapped.


Those incandescent bulbs are outlawed in Canada, that pic might make them storm the border.


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Things you find in walls


He was ashamed of the Carlon...


----------



## HackWork

icdubois said:


> Here's an other on from work. Romex used for temp lighting. Free air splices, not supported or strapped.


Wow, that is exactly the same as every single commercial job I was ever on.

And we all lived!

Supported? Boxes? Using anything other than romex? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Look what I do in resi work, the horror!!!


----------



## Majewski

Hey I do that too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Hey I do that too!


Just a part of the whatever it takes philosophy.


----------



## HackWork

It was always standard practice to run 12-2 romex all over a building for temp power and lighting. It was most often ran over the tops of things (pipes, etc.) so it could be pulled out easily when the main lights came on. But sometimes we would cut some #12 solid to tie it up. Splices were always free-air, never boxed. 

This was standard for union jobs, I could only imagine how bad the non-union jobs must have been :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> It was always standard practice to run 12-2 romex all over a building for temp power and lighting. It was most often ran over the tops of things (pipes, etc.) so it could be pulled out easily when the main lights came on. But sometimes we would cut some #12 solid to tie it up. Splices were always free-air, never boxed.
> 
> This was standard for union jobs, I could only imagine how bad the non-union jobs must have been :laughing:


Just the way it's always been done. It's nice when you start out with new store bought temporary strings but how long is it before they get cut up and destroyed? Not very long at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit BDSM


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for explosion proof


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tripping breaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missing the point


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Also missed the point


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tripping breaker


That's why Canadians refer to juice as "hydro" all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 4 1 and poorly clocked screws


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Short exposure


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trombone Bend


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cat scan rat scan


----------



## MechanicalDVR

See them?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No KO punch, no conduit, no connector, no bueno


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quad lug?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DI what??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Have you ever......


----------



## Majewski

How neat....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> How neat....


Sometimes you just have to wonder how so many guys think additional fittings stacked are an efficient use of time and material.


----------



## Majewski

I have moments where I run in to something I've never encountered before..... Then comes the "I think this will work" McGyver idea... I look back and I'm probably just as bad. Not unsafe but surely hack. BUT YOU WONT FIND THE PICTURES!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I have moments where I run in to something I've never encountered before..... Then comes the "I think this will work" McGyver idea... I look back and I'm probably just as bad. Not unsafe but surely hack. BUT YOU WONT FIND THE PICTURES!


You hope!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adaptation on a theme...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, a mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup just conductors...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Home made plate


----------



## MechanicalDVR

7x Holywood


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah buddy, service to a garage


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrong side up!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mixed bag


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I used to have a picture of a 5 extension ring sandwich attached to a box in the slab. Had to take off every single one to do anything with the conductors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I used to have a picture of a 5 extension ring sandwich attached to a box in the slab. Had to take off every single one to do anything with the conductors.


Some guys act like frustrated structural engineers with their creations.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> 7x Holywood


This may or may not have been me....:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> This may or may not have been me....:whistling2:


You create 'non-beams'?


----------



## Majewski

That's the framers problem! JK!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

For tall people


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Feel the burn


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting connector


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fused ??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Professional hacks


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> Professional hacks


The Ryobi drill is a dead give away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Build a fuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad form


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Boxless mix mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Screw it to the coil:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It may work (look close)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb in need of a level


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing worse than a sloppy controls guy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Should have called when the squeak started


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What kind of jack leg crap is that?


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bad form


By my house lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> By my house lol.


Guys that do stuff like that are always talking about merit pay....


----------



## Majewski

I may not do lot lights but I know these suck. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I may not do lot lights but I know these suck. lol


You could wire up all the controls in a large doc's office and do your best at making sure everything is working perfect but you hang one space sensor out of square with a door frame or even if it wasn't screwed down snug and it got hit with something when they moved furniture in and it will haunt you forever with that client.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Guys that do stuff like that are always talking about merit pay....


:no::no::no: guys with that merit don't stay in the trade long. Unless they're Union......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> :no::no::no: guys with that merit don't stay in the trade long. Unless they're Union......


They may stay in but is collecting splinters really in?


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> They may stay in but is collecting splinters really in?


No. They deserve the reality check of the golden arches or Walmart.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> No. They deserve the reality check of the golden arches or Walmart.


Some take longer than others to take the hint.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut it out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drain line


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Loopy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Find the panels


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Misuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another special light pole


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup, they walk among us


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dirty work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

More indoor outdoor


----------



## ppsh

The neanderthal countertop guys should not be allowed to use impacts...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Code issues


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit a tad shallow?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Access problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Needs a skinnytrician


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> Conduit a tad shallow?


Don't even get me started about that. I'm in the mid-Atlantic region, about an hour freon DC. After the first 3-6 inches of dirt it's either limestone or shale. Only once have i seen someone else's conduit buried to the correct depth.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Don't even get me started about that. I'm in the mid-Atlantic region, about an hour freon DC. After the first 3-6 inches of dirt it's either limestone or shale. Only once have i seen someone else's conduit buried to the correct depth.


Never had the rock problem in other than certain areas of north Jersey but that pipe in th epic looks like they didn't even try.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Homemade box extension


----------



## MechanicalDVR

????


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New guy maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing wrong here....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bricked in...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Red wire problem...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh the butcher


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never had the rock problem in other than certain areas of north Jersey but that pipe in th epic looks like they didn't even try.


Lol agreed. That's just awful. 

It's pretty bad in my area. I was setting a pole for a mobile home service a couple weeks ago and had to bust through about 3 feet of rock. 
Ground rods are the worst. First couple of feet are fine, after that it's literally fractions of an inch at a time.


----------



## HackWork

skittles said:


> Lol agreed. That's just awful.
> 
> It's pretty bad in my area. I was setting a pole for a mobile home service a couple weeks ago and had to bust through about 3 feet of rock.
> Ground rods are the worst. First couple of feet are fine, after that it's literally fractions of an inch at a time.


Like this? I jammed those babies in by hand like the monster I am, but I had to get the Hilti for the rest.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Lol agreed. That's just awful.
> 
> It's pretty bad in my area. I was setting a pole for a mobile home service a couple weeks ago and had to bust through about 3 feet of rock.
> Ground rods are the worst. First couple of feet are fine, after that it's literally fractions of an inch at a time.


I've seen a little of that out in PA, I remember a friend that had a ground rod in his truck that went down a little and made a 360 and came back out!


----------



## pjholguin

Down in Southern New Mexico and West Texas, there is a lot of sandstone.
Not uncommon to blast the ground and have to replace the the teeth on the backhoe quite a few times per project. 

Had one area North of Albuquerque that was all rock...POCO(the norm is the POCO's responsible)specified that in this area the contractor was responsible for the trench to the transformer pad. That was a long couple of days. Not mention, but it blew the house pad budget to about 50K...was line itemed for ~10K. That GC was crying all the way to the bank. 






MechanicalDVR said:


> I've seen a little of that out in PA, I remember a friend that had a ground rod in his truck that went down a little and made a 360 and came back out!


----------



## skittles

HackWork said:


> Like this? I jammed those babies in by hand like the monster I am, but I had to get the Hilti for the rest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90313


I can get them in about 6-8 inches by hand usually. The last ones i did the hammer drill sent them in 5 feet in under a minute. It was the most beautiful thing I've ever experienced. The next hour of beating on them by hand was hell.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pjholguin said:


> Down in Southern New Mexico and West Texas, there is a lot of sandstone.
> Not uncommon to blast the ground and have to replace the the teeth on the backhoe quite a few times per project.
> 
> Had one area North of Albuquerque that was all rock...POCO(the norm is the POCO's responsible)specified that in this area the contractor was responsible for the trench to the transformer pad. That was a long couple of days. Not mention, but it blew the house pad budget to about 50K...was line itemed for ~10K. That GC was crying all the way to the bank.


But the demolition guys are happy!


----------



## TRurak

I have a Hilti TE70 with a ground rod driver ........ It's a must


----------



## HackWork

TRurak said:


> I have a Hilti TE70 with a ground rod driver ........ It's a must


I have the TE-60. 

Both of those are VERY expensive. Next time I am spending half as much on a Bosch that has more blow energy.


----------



## freefreeqaz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Code issues


How come utility company install the meter in the first place? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

freefreeqaz said:


> How come utility company install the meter in the first place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They don't have to abide by the codes the installers do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

ESS


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sealed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electric fence


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## SummitElectric1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Electric fence


I would like to see what's going on with that box on the other side of the fence.
This thread is great! I look forward to seeing what new hackery awaits each day. Thanks for curating such a great collection of abstract electrical artistry.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


When someone finished that catastrophe, they stepped back and looked at it and were proud of themselves. :laughing:


----------



## SummitElectric1

HackWork said:


> When someone finished that catastrophe, they stepped back and looked at it and were proud of themselves. :laughing:


And some customer thought "Wow, I got a great deal. This guy was half the price of the guy with a license and insurance"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> When someone finished that catastrophe, they stepped back and looked at it and were proud of themselves. :laughing:


Worse than that, chances are they were paid more than well for their minimal effort.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SummitElectric1 said:


> And some customer thought "Wow, I got a great deal. This guy was half the price of the guy with a license and insurance"


Clearly an engineer that took a lesser job to drop the stress level! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not sure if this fits the bill to the group, it's almost awesome


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In the mix


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3" mast and hose clamps are good to go!!!!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Halfway


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Such a perfect location


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh, that looks secure


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a lightrician?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piss off


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pre exhaust fan fan!


----------



## BaumannMN

I love this thread!


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Piss off


Maybe it is 4x........:whistling2:


----------



## daks

Not only does the genius have the pooper pipe running uphill, he thought it was under-supported.
So when he put on his sparky hat and barfed that mess onto the wall he used the stove wire to support it.


----------



## Majewski

Jhellwig said:


> Maybe it is 4x........:whistling2:


LMAO!


daks said:


> Not only does the genius have the pooper pipe running uphill, he thought it was under-supported.
> So when he put on his sparky hat and barfed that mess onto the wall he used the stove wire to support it.
> 
> View attachment 90466


That copper?


----------



## daks

Sorry for the potato quality of the pic. 

This is a florescent fixture that they boarded around so the end was recessed into the wall, and they started drywall mudding around the end of the bulbs! 









I had to stare at it for a minute to fully comprehend exactly how much concentrated hackery I was seeing in one small area. Then I just had to laugh out loud.


----------



## daks

No that is not carpet on the ceiling, that is a ceiling fixture on a wall, that is carpeted. 

















And this was beside someone's desk, the pushpins were on the floor from when they used to stick memo's and stuff onto that wall. I guess they had a few real "hot" memo's over the years.


----------



## daks

Majewski said:


> LMAO!
> 
> That copper?


 Lol yep. He thought he was saving money by doing everything with his brother's help.


----------



## daks

His brother also helped wire in a new apartment in the back of the building. 









What we did with his brother's work.









There was over 600lbs of just wire that was pulled out of that building. and that was from just the basement and part of the main floor.


----------



## skittles

daks said:


> His brother also helped wire in a new apartment in the back of the building.
> 
> View attachment 90498
> 
> 
> What we did with his brother's work.
> 
> View attachment 90506
> 
> 
> There was over 600lbs of just wire that was pulled out of that building. and that was from just the basement and part of the main floor.


Like this is actually, physically, mentally, emotionally, and spiritually painful. I think my wallet just crawled into a hole and is shivering. 
I almost want you to stop, but it's also strangely fascinating. It's a strange addiction we have here in this thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Like this is actually, physically, mentally, emotionally, and spiritually painful. I think my wallet just crawled into a hole and is shivering.
> I almost want you to stop, but it's also strangely fascinating. It's a strange addiction we have here in this thread.


Last I saw wiring like that was at a house fire. HO had put a heater mat under carpet with all wiring exposed (and walked on). Rest of house was similar.


----------



## Majewski

Well the copper was cool. I see copper used for venting sometimes and think it's neat. But the rest of that, O M G.


----------



## cmdr_suds

daks said:


> His brother also helped wire in a new apartment in the back of the building.
> 
> View attachment 90498
> 
> 
> What we did with his brother's work.
> 
> View attachment 90506
> 
> 
> There was over 600lbs of just wire that was pulled out of that building. and that was from just the basement and part of the main floor.


I see that and I think we can have a cookout with the scrap money from it.

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Wait any longer and the cookout would've been from the fire it would've caused!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Panel power


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great install LV guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NEW BENDER ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinkin plate


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It never shuts off


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh yeah, that'll work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oops dropped a nut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oldie no goodie


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut the feed short?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Two low?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just questions


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Washers are so expensive....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Low bridge


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Separation anxiety


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The inn is full


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It just slipped out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Explosion proof??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MC to...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Brand new install


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Upside down much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Explosion proof??


So that is pipe going into an MC connector, going into a meyers hub? :laughing:


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Upside down much?


That one actually looks fine, no?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Art work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bathroom goody


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really 18-2 huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bass ackwards


----------



## MechanicalDVR

30 years strong, props!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Water problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

G G W and not DIY


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fried stove on start up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Matters of size 4 one


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Farmers only dot............


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's been in manual bypass for a long time now.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flex duct ???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It doesn't work like that ..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lock ON NO Tag..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Free range MC


----------



## Majewski

Hahahahahahah I love the water one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

more than it can handle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

where's the can ???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Utter isolationism


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quickie job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Newt's missing


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeash


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Size" tooo large


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Panel over panel much


----------



## Majewski

Panelception.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Underground comedian:










he is also an inside guy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Totally ineffective


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too low??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Power is never given, it's taken


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The new twister fetish


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wasn't this a 200 post thread?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIYtrician again


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Expensive electric door stop


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close??????


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Angled geometric outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV hacks


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The ole goatleg...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jumpin jack uneven loader


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bad on any level


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So you can blow dry or use the electric shaver?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh boy, Houston ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Think it's been there a long time?


----------



## smiley mcrib

I've shared the switch bank here b4, but I'll do it again. The flex isn't exactly illegal, it's just exposed and could of been done much neater. And the snapchat was from my buddy, I thought it was funny


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lumpy lookin


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut a slot?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Show off or J off?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1 way wrong way


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who knows why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Isn't that special??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pipe skills?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY plug


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More art


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fill problem


----------



## SummitElectric1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fill problem


Looks like there is room for a couple more...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SummitElectric1 said:


> Looks like there is room for a couple more...


Just add lube and derate 96.5%.....


----------



## Majewski

More like 960%.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disco door


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bills are low


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Paid by the foot?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Access issues


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fantastical job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hurry hit the disco...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real tight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New pole entry..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh yeah a great looking mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wet leg


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jungle Jim


----------



## TGGT

A lot of this takes a kind of ingenuity that I don't think I'm capable of.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Customized switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Medicine cabinet access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Splice game


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Total mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Seeing double


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So fist I cated


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Romex round up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sign up issues


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> Jungle Jim


I thought you could mount lights on trees. I'll have to look up the exact code later (it's way to late now) but I'm pretty sure I'd seen that one before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> I thought you could mount lights on trees. I'll have to look up the exact code later (it's way to late now) but I'm pretty sure I'd seen that one before.


I'm not sure about code issues but putting a climbing rope on one like this is just looking for an injury and lawsuit.


----------



## Majewski

Or death and all of the above.


----------



## just the cowboy

HackWork said:


> So that is pipe going into an MC connector, going into a meyers hub? :laughing:


No No No that is the new sytle of threadless connector. Bet they never threaded that pipe.


----------



## just the cowboy

*How about an ice cold one*



Majewski said:


> Hahahahahahah I love the water one.


----------



## Majewski

just the cowboy said:


>


Love it!!! I'm stuck in traffic so this is awesome.


----------



## freefreeqaz

Majewski said:


> Love it!!! I'm stuck in traffic so this is awesome.


Feel bad for this fixture most be freezing his a*** off

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY inuse cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This is effective...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All crap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

common problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1-2-3


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Duct tape?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special bend


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well you see...


----------



## smiley mcrib

Apparently my dog wants to be an electrician. . .


----------



## nrp3

Its even better when it fills up the whole fixture too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Apparently my dog wants to be an electrician. . .


Is his name 'Sparky'?


----------



## smiley mcrib

Unfortunately his name is loki, the tan one. Should have named him dog that destroys everything including walls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Unfortunately his name is loki, the tan one. Should have named him dog that destroys everything including walls.


Both good looking pups, I had a Basset sheetrock hound years ago. Always fun to watch her.


----------



## Majewski

smiley mcrib said:


> Unfortunately his name is loki, the tan one. Should have named him dog that destroys everything including walls.


AWwww................!!!


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> Both good looking pups, I had a Basset sheetrock hound years ago. Always fun to watch her.


It's incredibly frustrating, but he is young so I'm hoping for the best. But seriously though, why sheetrock? I still don't understand it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> It's incredibly frustrating, but he is young so I'm hoping for the best. But seriously though, why sheetrock? I still don't understand it.


I wish I knew. My Cassie would rip off the wallpaper and chew the rock only.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wish I knew. My Cassie would rip off the wallpaper and chew the rock only.


Ahhh man I got it easy then! That's stressful, and get expensive.


----------



## Majewski

Maybe anxiety?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Maybe anxiety?


With mine that was all she chewed.


----------



## smiley mcrib

Majewski said:


> Maybe anxiety?


Like separation anxiety? It could be. Unfortunately for the poor guy, I'm going to have to start putting him in the kennel when I'm working.


----------



## Majewski

That's wild.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Like separation anxiety? It could be. Unfortunately for the poor guy, I'm going to have to start putting him in the kennel when I'm working.


A crate is important for any pup, they need that security when there ar eno humans around.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> A crate is important for any pup, they need that security when there ar eno humans around.


I agree. But he is almost 9 months old. Figured he was ready


----------



## Majewski

I crate the 4yr olds when we leave. The 14yr old prefers it as well. Each dog is different though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> I agree. But he is almost 9 months old. Figured he was ready


Ours are 10, 8, and 3 and they all like to be crated when we are out.


----------



## smiley mcrib

Majewski said:


> I crate the 4yr olds when we leave. The 14yr old prefers it as well. Each dog is different though.


This helps out alot , thanks !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> This helps out alot , thanks !


If it's storming out, two of ours crate themselves with us right here.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> If it's storming out, two of ours crate themselves with us right here.


I didn't think he would want to actually be crated when I was gone. But clearly he isn't doing very well. Luckily, storms don't phase them at all.


----------



## skittles

just the cowboy said:


>


I guess you don't need to derate this one... maybe add a few amps while you can.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> I didn't think he would want to actually be crated when I was gone. But clearly he isn't doing very well. Luckily, storms don't phase them at all.


We have a mutt (rescue 3yrs old) that was going into the shower when it was storming out, now we leave the crate door open and she is often found in there.
They learn the security of their crate very fast.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> We have a mutt (rescue 3yrs old) that was going into the shower when it was storming out, now we leave the crate door open and she is often found in there.
> They learn the security of their crate very fast.


Yes , it's like their safe place in a way. And both of the dogs pictured are mutts, I think mutts make the best dogs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Yes , it's like their safe place in a way. And both of the dogs pictured are mutts, I think mutts make the best dogs


Right now we have two rescues a mutt and a Boston Terrier, they are both great dogs. We also have a Bully and he is a trip but a whole lot of work with medical issues. He just went blind.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> Right now we have two rescues a mutt and a Boston Terrier, they are both great dogs. We also have a Bully and he is a trip but a whole lot of work with medical issues. He just went blind.


Bullys are such cool dogs, that sucks he went blind man. Both my mutts are also excellent dogs, besides loki destroying stuff (; loki and lexi both lab/pit mixes.


----------



## Majewski

You need sheets on the bed!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Bullys are such cool dogs, that sucks he went blind man. Both my mutts are also excellent dogs, besides loki destroying stuff (; loki and lexi both lab/pit mixes.


General Dozier (Dozman) that just went blind:


----------



## Majewski

Perfect picture.


----------



## smiley mcrib

Majewski said:


> You need sheets on the bed!!!


I prefer the caveman style.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> General Dozier (Dozman) that just went blind:


That is such a good looking dog. I wanted one for the longest time, but i didn't want to buy from a breeder. I can only imagine what he looks like when he is smiling!


----------



## cmdr_suds




----------



## Majewski

Uhh........


----------



## Jhellwig

cmdr_suds said:


>


That's an expensive screw up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sarge:










Savannah:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> That is such a good looking dog. I wanted one for the longest time, but i didn't want to buy from a breeder. I can only imagine what he looks like when he is smiling!


Thanks, they are hard dogs to pick as pups. They have several medical and or health problems (breathing issues, eye problems, teeth in odd places in the mouth, etc). Doz is my second one and for his age he is doing very well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> That's an expensive screw up.


Hopefully just machines injuries and no human costs.


----------



## TRurak

We have a 12 year old Boston Terrier Pug mix. She's been one of the best dogs I've ever had. Her name is Laila.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting water pipe grounding


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box below the box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just don't shut the door


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some EMT job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> We have a 12 year old Boston Terrier Pug mix. She's been one of the best dogs I've ever had. Her name is Laila.


Our first rescue was a pug, she had been a puppy mill breeder. The vet could even guess her age because her body was so worn out. She started as a neurotic mess and became a loving mom to the next two pups we brought home. She really became a doting mom to them. We gave her to friends that really needed her a couple years before we moved and she passed away this past Christmas, nice to know that she ended up in loving homes and had a nice life after being treated so poorly early on. 

I can only see good things from a pug-boston mix. She looks like a really little sweetheart.


----------



## TRurak

She's my little pal. When i sit on the couch she comes running and lays across my lap. She sleeps under the covers between my legs.I like her better than any person I've ever met! (maybe she's tied with my wife and daughter ....... Maybe)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> She's my little pal. When i sit on the couch she comes running and lays across my lap. She sleeps under the covers between my legs.I like her better than any person I've ever met! (maybe she's tied with my wife and daughter ....... Maybe)


I have long preferred dogs to people hands down for many reasons. You'll never find a person that loves you like a dog.


----------



## smiley mcrib

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have long preferred dogs to people hands down for many reasons. You'll never find a person that loves you like a dog.


This is something I can relate to so much. People only care about themselves.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting water pipe grounding


Who wants to change the bulb?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> This is something I can relate to so much. People only care about themselves.


I was born a dog person. I like all animals but dogs are just so different. My wife thinks I'm crazy for putting my hands in cages of guard dogs and that type of thing. I've been scolded at the SPCA for doing that very thing. When my nephew first had his K9 home from schooling, I had the dog sitting with me in minutes. My nephew said I ruined his dog. I just love dogs and they all like me as well. People could learn so much from them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Who wants to change the bulb?


I'd like to talk to the idiot that hung the fixture with the pipe there. Hope he never has a condom fail...


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd like to talk to the idiot that hung the fixture with the pipe there. Hope he never has a condom fail...


Would he have even needed one? He obviously doesn't know how to get things in right.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Would he have even needed one? He obviously doesn't know how to get things in right.


While I freely support Pro life, I have come to acknowledge there are some folks out there that should think of the betterment of mankind, they should stick to self pleasure and avoid any possible chance at reproduction. :thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

I love dogs too. Almost always end up next to the home owners pets when they tell me that the pets don't like men or guests and yet they come to me and follow me around. Love em!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I love dogs too. Almost always end up next to the home owners pets when they tell me that the pets don't like men or guests and yet they come to me and follow me around. Love em!


I used to love when people would say that and then the dogs tried to leave with me.


----------



## Majewski

Yup! Only a few times do I run into a caged dog where I am warned that it bites EVERYONE. Once I was warned of an African Grey Parrot that would bite anyone other than its master.


----------



## HackWork

I got mauled by a giant golden retriever this morning, and it wasn't the first time either. I was wiping the hair off all day.


----------



## Majewski

They are hairy dogs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I got mauled by a giant golden retriever this morning, and it wasn't the first time either. I was wiping the hair off all day.


Did he /she try and have their way with you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It needed a ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY or not?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One hot screw


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Seriously Mr Plumber, you thought this was a good spot for the new genny?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Far from pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not a typical run


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cute?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hangin center


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Done


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting, illegal but interesting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's a run!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh Boy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plastric brox


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really hacked up


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> It needed a ground


My god!



MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a run!!!


Ditto!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Further details of run away run


----------



## smiley mcrib

Magical


----------



## smiley mcrib

My buddy sent me this one


----------



## smiley mcrib

Still my favorite


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Magical


Hey on the positive side, it's in a box....sorta


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Still my favorite


That guy went into politics and is currently on the war powers advisory commission...


----------



## pjholguin

Do you know if he was installing service or removing it?




MechanicalDVR said:


> Further details of run away run


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pjholguin said:


> Do you know if he was installing service or removing it?


Replacing the metallic conduit with PVC for the upgrade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

From this:










2 this:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

HO tap for sub panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Computer floor crap pile


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quadopus?


----------



## smiley mcrib

Have you seen this one?


----------



## just the cowboy

*If not a joke*



MechanicalDVR said:


> It needed a ground


Instructions say tie it to earth ground!!!! If that one is not a joke, it deserves the #1 award for this catagory.


----------



## HackWork

just the cowboy said:


> instructions say tie it to earth ground!!!! If that one is not a joke, it deserves the #1 award for this catagory.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Saw something close one time*



smiley mcrib said:


> Have you seen this one?


One day I was driving down the road and saw a pole shaking back and forth. I thought WTF, few second later it breaks off and falls on a car driving in front of me. I pull over on the pavement right in front of the broken pole to help the guy in the car. Cops come and think I hit the pole, I say no look, and I point across the street in a parking lot. There is a trash truck that forgot to put down the forks after dumping a dumpster, caught in the wires and pulled down the pole. Lucky it was phone wires not high voltage because the guy in the car jumped out right away he did not know what hit him.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

smiley mcrib said:


> Have you seen this one?


Nope, ouch..that coulda been bad!


----------



## smiley mcrib

Haha, this is funny as hell.


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Computer floor crap pile


Ah, I see the crack crew from Carderock has been to your facility, too.:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Ah, I see the crack crew from Carderock has been to your facility, too.:whistling2:


I will admit that even when my employer at the time had our crews out that they often left a mess that looked like this. I was told that removing old discarded wiring wasn't in the price but if there was even a remote chance I'd be back there I'd pull out what I could in short order. Semi benefit to pulling old the old spaghetti was often the items that were hiding in the mix. From handtools to dollar bills.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Want this hanging over your head while eating?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not how it should work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

school work problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crooked


----------



## MechanicalDVR

what a good tileguy, huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Outdoor laundry


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Can you spot em all?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIYer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One way not to do it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fire damper blockage


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holy mess in old church


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Outdoor laundry


The cord going to that dryer doesn't look like #10.........

I'd bet it was hacked to run on 120.


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> The cord going to that dryer doesn't look like #10.........
> 
> I'd bet it was hacked to run on 120.


The civilized part of this country has natural gas running to every house :whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> The civilized part of this country has natural gas running to every house :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :laughing:


You mean that yellow flex running to the lower left? Could be.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean that yellow flex running to the lower left? Could be.


Look at that pipe that the flex is connected to, the way it's laying on the other pipe. I could only imagine how poorly that was plumbed :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Look at that pipe that the flex is connected to, the way it's laying on the other pipe. I could only imagine how poorly that was plumbed :laughing:


Probably all the work was done by the same plumatrician!


----------



## micromind

HackWork said:


> The civilized part of this country has natural gas running to every house :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :laughing:


You're right, I missed the gas line.....what a dummy......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> You're right, I missed the gas line.....what a dummy......lol.


I need to expand pics for the small details myself.


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> You're right, I missed the gas line.....what a dummy......lol.


Dude, you're 50 times smarter than me. I just live in a more civilized area :laughing:


----------



## skittles

Was in the local China-Mart this evening stocking up for weekend tailgating...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Was in the local China-Mart this evening stocking up for weekend tailgating...


Damn that hanging conduit looks real secure.


----------



## BaumannMN

skittles said:


> Was in the local China-Mart this evening stocking up for weekend tailgating...


I like the j box randomly in the vertical section... Why... And is it missing a ko too?


----------



## Forge Boyz

This light is on the house my brother is renting. Whoever the handy hack is who did it managed to put a few decora switches in upside down too.


----------



## drspec

Display at the electrical supply store


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Got you covered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

the new adapt-o-box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit expensive?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that flexibility of the LB?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup found a big chase


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Solid oak raceway well sorta


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## BaumannMN

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What is that in the shower?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BaumannMN said:


> What is that in the shower?


Looking at the size of the wiring I took it as some type of point of use heater.


----------



## Majewski

It's a shockingly good time!


----------



## nrp3

Here's one from one of my jobs:


----------



## Majewski

nrp3 said:


> Here's one from one of my jobs:


What the heck is this mess? And what did you do to make it better?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> Here's one from one of my jobs:


Wet wall between the kitchen and bath?


----------



## nrp3

Doing over the kitchen back to back with a typical bath. Those are sconces, with no boxes either. Putting a jb up in the accessible attic and running two individual 14-2's to pancakes. Problem solved.


----------



## Majewski

That's what I was thinking.... makes sense now! Good job! Easy peasy.


----------



## ppsh

Spot the violations!


----------



## Majewski

At least 4 but I'm still groggy.
Unsafe
Clean area
Bushing 
Loose breakers
Incorrect breakers for panel


----------



## Going_Commando

Majewski said:


> At least 4 but I'm still groggy.
> Unsafe
> Clean area
> Bushing
> Loose breakers
> Incorrect breakers for panel


You dont need bushings on cable wiring methods. The mismatched breakers are a violation, as are the mwbc's on non handle tied breakers. I cant zoom in ebough on my phone to look for anything else.


----------



## skittles

Is that the side of a breaker to the right of 10 through 16?


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> You dont need bushings on cable wiring methods. The mismatched breakers are a violation, *as are the mwbc's on non handle tied breakers*. I cant zoom in ebough on my phone to look for anything else.


I can't consider that a violation since it only started in the 2008 code which many areas didn't adopt for many years later.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The fan knocks?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Over mudded much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for required clearance....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh that looks weathertight and love the tee


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Isn't that just special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Far from pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like those connectors...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This is a good idea?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope that doesn't need access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Loose leaner


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I've heard out of the closet but out of the cabinet?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe call an electrician


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Follow the yellow cable...over hill over dale....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> I will admit that even when my employer at the time had our crews out that they often left a mess that looked like this. I was told that removing old discarded wiring wasn't in the price but if there was even a remote chance I'd be back there I'd pull out what I could in short order. Semi benefit to pulling old the old spaghetti was often the items that were hiding in the mix. From handtools to dollar bills.


When I took my job we made a point of going under the decks and cleaning out anything and everything that wasn't supposed to be there. We got six tri-walls from about 20,000 sq ft. Same deal: if it wasn't in the contract then it wasn't taken out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> When I took my job we made a point of going under the decks and cleaning out anything and everything that wasn't supposed to be there. We got six tri-walls from about 20,000 sq ft. Same deal: if it wasn't in the contract then it wasn't taken out.


When working for a group of MRI scan locations I got a great atta boy letter sent to my boss. Based on the fact of my clearing out some wiring debris when sent to a location that had a cooling line blow out under the floor. The head guy on their tech end was in a state of panic when I got there and he just about blew out a few brain cells when I popped some floor tiles. The onsite guy told him I had pulled out two garbage cans of debris the last time I was there.

End result, a new job of going site to site and clearing out abandoned under floor debris. Just one more step in really locking them in to a no bid service deal with them. Even got work from GE Med from that one job.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Follow the yellow cable...over hill over dale....


I love stapling romex to the underneath of the floor. With long staples :whistling2:


----------



## rrolleston

HackWork said:


> I love stapling romex to the underneath of the floor. With long staples :whistling2:


If they are long enough they will tickle the homeowners feet.


----------



## Majewski

These new pictures make me cry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Soft white bucket


----------



## LARMGUY

I just discovered this thread and I am still going through it. :blink:

It looks like most of these pictures are the place where the future fire is going to be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> I just discovered this thread and I am still going through it. :blink:
> 
> It looks like most of these pictures are the place where the future fire is going to be.


Sounds pretty close to the physical evidence.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What the fffffffffffffffff?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice service, huh


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too much white..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Careful with that skinning


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice tv splice box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Check out that hanger...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice pool wiring...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box free


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Now that is problem solving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Monkeyboy said:


> Now that is problem solving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, light up your dinner table and blow on your spaghetti at the same time!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The old floating disco trick


----------



## MechanicalDVR

confused yet ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well, at least it's easy access


----------



## Forge Boyz

Did you know that when you run a ser cable for a sub panel you use the bare for neutral and the white stripe for ground?


----------



## Majewski

Forge Boyz said:


> Did you know that when you run a ser cable for a sub panel you use the bare for neutral and the white stripe for ground?


Yeah duh!!!


----------



## skittles

Forge Boyz said:


> Did you know that when you run a ser cable for a sub panel you use the bare for neutral and the white stripe for ground?


I came across a 30a subpanel the other week being fed by 10-2 UF. Gotta love stables....


----------



## Majewski

Ain't no need for dem green wires!


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> confused yet ?


Nah! Are you?


----------



## Majewski

Good ol painters...all the switches got sprayed with popcorn too, covers off of course.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tight?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ppsh

At least they used Noalox


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> At least they used Noalox


If you see Noalox you have some great eyes.


----------



## Majewski

Left one had green goop....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Left one had green goop....


Yeah, that looks more like lube than Noalox. Could have been a sparky with sinus problems. Poor guy coul suffer from Clintonitis.


----------



## Majewski

Lol I have sinus issues at times! Always have had sensitive sinuses but after my jaw surgery it's worse!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lol I have sinus issues at times! Always have had sensitive sinuses but after my jaw surgery it's worse!


That's not good but that Clinton stuff is normally fatal.


----------



## Majewski

I just saw a post on fb. Of hrcs actress body double.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I just saw a post on fb. Of hrcs actress body double.


Is her real name 'broomhilde'?


----------



## ppsh

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you see Noalox you have some great eyes.


The one on the left has some green goop, it looks like it is cual-gel or similar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> The one on the left has some green goop, it looks like it is cual-gel or similar.


I'm old school, liquid lead based 'Noalox'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

semi-buried


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pvc snake


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not rite


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried alive


----------



## MechanicalDVR

snaky chit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

divided outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

add-a-conductor


----------



## MechanicalDVR

running short


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

Well those were nice!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real hanger


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

so much going on


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cmdr_suds

I guess they must have ran short on wire so they just moved the panel closer









Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hanging on a screw


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New type circle jerk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old an dirty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Far from pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just bury most of it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hang on sloopy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just another brick in the wall


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ugly rot


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piggy backed disco?


----------



## ppsh

Gotta put a handle tie on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> Gotta put a handle tie on it.


That guy was ambitious, not smart but ambitious


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wall light


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meltdown commencing...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different strokes


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No strap no problem, it runs wild


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Long time ugly trip hazard


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rube Goldberg....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Problem...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's one way..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Them there clamps can be expensive


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

ceiling switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

not exactly


----------



## MechanicalDVR

why have the box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

crooked conduits


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Swap that panel out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh boy............


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who knows??


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't that leak?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's a cover up


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Meltdown commencing...


Too bad the meter jaws didn't hold just a little bit longer........that would have been spectacular!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's a belt eater


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> No strap no problem, it runs wild


There are a lot of swamp coolers around here, most of them are like this. Some are even exposed NM cable. Well, at one time it was NM.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb what?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

rats nest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

But the center of the garage?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just stack em


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> There are a lot of swamp coolers around here, most of them are like this. Some are even exposed NM cable. Well, at one time it was NM.......


Figure the sun would reek havoc with NM.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Plumb what?


HAhahahah F sams club.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> HAhahahah F sams club.


No thanks, not my type.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different disco mounting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Where's the disco?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh that'll pass...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not to mfg spec


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not to mfg spec


It's how I was told to do it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too cheap or too lazy to do it right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Insulated sealtite?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really, romex in and out?


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really, romex in and out?


Hahahahahahahahahha.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New way to run wiring


----------



## Majewski

Wonder what that was...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close panel cover before showering


----------



## Majewski

That one is challenging.... one hand I smell money, other hand I died because I was electrocuted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Love open wiring


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Taped holes and no box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

IC can?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

White privilege?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cap heavy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I guess the plumber wired this gem.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disco on the flat


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs to buy fuses?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just lazy


----------



## Miroda

*Potlight installed and secured.*

Not!!!


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's awesome. I wonder if those lugs danced around when a load was put on them :laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Like a salsa dance!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh dear....:no::no::no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Not nearly as bad or entertaining as most of the pictures!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Not nearly as bad or entertaining as most of the pictures!


True but a violation on securing the cables closer to the panel


----------



## Majewski

Yup! They probably didn't know or care. A piece of wood would be an easy fix.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Yup! They probably didn't know or care. A piece of wood would be an easy fix.


I'd like to see what they used for connectors on top of that panel as well. Looks like no connectors.


----------



## Majewski

But my plug tester says its grounded!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floater


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piss Poor Planning


----------



## MechanicalDVR

90deg out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New heavy duty box for intercom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cut up 90


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All tied up


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh brother...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, hey OSHA


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just jump it out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nailed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

and it's live from the attic


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah, hey OSHA


That's insane, one of the worst I have seen. At that angle he is almost over the center of gravity of that ladder. Plus, I am surprised that the ladder didn't start walking or sliding down the roof.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

buried splices


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

nice pipe work...........lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh I get it, the fan opens the garage door!?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If the breaker is attached to a ground screw, shouldn't that be a short circuit??? Actually, a ground fault.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> If the breaker is attached to a ground screw, shouldn't that be a short circuit??? Actually, a ground fault.


Naw, unless they are very special breakers they are completely color blind.


----------



## Majewski

Not electrical but still fun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Not electrical but still fun.


Piss poor work is universal in disdain.


----------



## Flyingsod

Majewski said:


> Don't walk, run.


 Don't run, hop.


----------



## Flyingsod

MechanicalDVR said:


> Real poles cost $$$:


This was their interpretation of engineering the service for future growth.


----------



## Majewski

So it'll "grow" with the tree! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> This was their interpretation of engineering the service for future growth.


LOL, by branches and limbs!


----------



## Flyingsod

MechanicalDVR said:


> He could, but why?


Obviously out of straps and had to stabilize the conduit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> Obviously out of straps and had to stabilize the conduit.


Improvise, adapt, an overcome!


----------



## Flyingsod

icdubois said:


> Here's an other on from work. Romex used for temp lighting. Free air splices, not supported or strapped.


Just wondering how old you are to be aghast at this installation. As an apprentice I once was given 500 foot spools of white and black and strung them through the roof joists diagonally across the building. The temp lights were made to clamp onto bare wire with a vampire style tap. The conductor was both the electrical connection and the support mechanism. This was the normal and correct way at the time and never caused any issues. 
I screwed it up though... in my limited understanding of electricity I knew that circuits had to be a complete circle so I took the end of the black and white and wire nutted them together to complete the circuit. Boom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> Just wondering how old you are to be aghast at this installation. As an apprentice I once was given 500 foot spools of white and black and strung them through the roof joists diagonally across the building. The temp lights were made to clamp onto bare wire with a vampire style tap. The conductor was both the electrical connection and the support mechanism. This was the normal and correct way at the time and never caused any issues.
> I screwed it up though... in my limited understanding of electricity I knew that circuits had to be a complete circle so I took the end of the black and white and wire nutted them together to complete the circuit. Boom.


I think this was posted in regard to posts made by our Canadian brothers about them having to use LED lights for temps and incandescent being outlawed.


----------



## Flyingsod

This is soooooo genius! I'm jealous I didn't think of it. 









Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

You're not cool unless you do it that way.


----------



## Flyingsod

I don't thick this was ever corrected....









Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> This is soooooo genius! I'm jealous I didn't think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


The wire is obviously installed reversed to the screw direction!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's worse, the install or the fact it has meters installed?


----------



## Flyingsod

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's worse, the install or the fact it has meters installed?


Those smurfs were on acid.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Twice as nice at the same price! The parts were in the bag, so use 'em.


----------



## Majewski

I didn't do it but I like it! Lol


----------



## micromind

Flyingsod said:


> This is soooooo genius! I'm jealous I didn't think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Anyone else get the idea that the wirenut is the disconnecting means for the tapped circuit? 

I can't think of any other reason to have it, the black is plenty long enough to make it to the screw. 

Always remember, safety first!!!


----------



## Majewski

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Low bid gets the job


----------



## Majewski

Oh I just noticed it had box extensions too! Haha


----------



## readydave8

A lot of this stuff I've seen in real life

And a few of them I may have done


----------



## Majewski

I'm not saying that I did it..... I did it..... But I'm just sayin.


----------



## skittles

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I thought the boss had said something about making sure it was plumb and level?


----------



## Flyingsod

Majewski said:


> I didn't do it but I like it! Lol


This is why carpenters should never be electricians. They can't help but miter everything.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

I couldn't make a good miter if my life depended on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> Low bid gets the job


This looks like they put in jboxes for things that would be completed after and not have to shut off the main as discussed in another thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup, there's a 16 space panel in there


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've actually had to do that before. If the light has a big enough base it'll cover it just fine


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> I've actually had to do that before. If the light has a big enough base it'll cover it just fine


There are always exceptional circumstances. In this pic I'd like to see the finished product. The vertical position of the mounting screws just seems odd.


----------



## Majewski

Silicone!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Silicone!!!


A new form of duct tape.


----------



## Majewski

Basically.


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are always exceptional circumstances. In this pic I'd like to see the finished product. The vertical position of the mounting screws just seems odd.




It's an adjustable bracket


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I have such an erection right now.


----------



## emtnut

HackWork said:


> I have such an erection right now.


The big Clock on the trough did it for ya buddy ?


Sorry .... couldn't resist :vs_lol:


----------



## Majewski

emtnut said:


> The big Clock on the trough did it for ya buddy ?
> 
> 
> Sorry .... couldn't resist :vs_lol:


Surely did it for me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> It's an adjustable bracket


I'm aware just like to see an after pic.


----------



## Majewski

Hmmmmm this was from a local third party inspection company.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stop cap coupling, it stops electron flow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quik fix


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Use a laser next time


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

When I see this I think of French.... Not him specifically but folks in the region.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> When I see this I think of French.... Not him specifically but folks in the region.


No pouch no shoes no intelligence!


----------



## Majewski

But I know of SOME who wear flip flops. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> But I know of SOME who wear flip flops. Lol


Butt he has no flops, flip or otherwise


----------



## Majewski

Clearly he's a plumbers helper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Clearly he's a plumbers helper.


What's his tell? Dirty nails or working bent over?


----------



## Majewski

Both those!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## just the cowboy

*Some from my plant*

Some of the things they did at my plant before I came. I did some fixup but you can only fix stupid so much. 

Someone did not want to remove strut.









This is how they troubleshot a problem.









After some fixing










Someone never built a panel.









But I have.









Sorry for bad photos


----------



## Majewski

Nice work cowboy!


----------



## Majewski

I quit!


----------



## Jhellwig

Friend of mines house he built 7 years ago. He is a master electrician. Now he is an inspector for our county. Not electrical yet though. I give him a ton of crap about it.


----------



## ponyboy

just the cowboy said:


> Some of the things they did at my plant before I came. I did some fixup but you can only fix stupid so much.
> 
> Someone did not want to remove strut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they troubleshot a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some fixing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone never built a panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad photos




Did someone really saddle over an unused piece of strut that was in the way? Jesus. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

Look closely. That is their only support. I would almost bet it was someone grumbling that the didn't have the straps they wanted so did it like that out of spite.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More than a little short


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half assed round-a-bout


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by a mile


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really rough rough-in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Little oversized


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who does this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just leave it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holdin back electrons


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah that fits...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

At least it isn't duct tape


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's a special bend


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by this much..


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## freefreeqaz

MechanicalDVR said:


> No pouch no shoes no intelligence!


no life [emoji88] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skittles

Furniture section of a well known store. There was a 'Ton' of stuff in question.


----------



## Majewski

Dude it's totally fine. Hahaha


----------



## west shore electric

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Free power is bueno


----------



## MechanicalDVR

west shore electric said:


> Free power is bueno


Such a nice privilege to have...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skittles said:


> Furniture section of a well known store. There was a 'Ton' of stuff in question.


I guess drilling a stud is against some principle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

freefreeqaz said:


> no life [emoji88]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well now, I wasn't going to condemn the poor fellow's total existence.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


At least they used a box,



....and a cover plate!


----------



## Majewski

Goooooood morning veitnam!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> At least they used a box,
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a cover plate!


and tons of extra romex.....


----------



## Max C.

"Grounding is over-rated!"


----------



## Majewski

Omg I missed the lunar!!!! 

Besides her being wrong.....she shows a ton of initiative. Just the wrong kind is all lol.


----------



## Ctsparky93

A little water doesn't hurt.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Chit will buff out!


----------



## Ctsparky93

some spit and shine and it will be fine.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

Max C. said:


> "Grounding is over-rated!"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsn4QUBlrxk


I bet she is a real treat to spend time with.:blink:


----------



## Majewski

Lol she might be! I wonder if she's pretty without make up....


----------



## Jhellwig

More gems of my workplace.




This last one is a new sub panel I helped a coworker pull wire to yesterday. They didn't put enough money on a project and he is being dumb about it.


----------



## Max C.

More "loveliness!"


















Jhellwig said:


> I bet she is a real treat to spend time with.:blink:


I wonder how she is when it comes to stuff getting plugged in  :jester:


----------



## icdubois

Max C. said:


> "Grounding is over-rated!"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsn4QUBlrxk


Well at least she turned the circuit off. +1 for her.


----------



## Majewski

Tbh....if she was an ugly man id be meaner but she's a slightly attractive woman so.....
I'll nod and smile lol.


----------



## Jhellwig

Majewski said:


> Tbh....if she was an ugly man id be meaner but she's a slightly attractive woman so.....
> I'll nod and smile lol.


There is something not right about her face. Maybe to much makeup. I bet she has hairy armpits and legs.


----------



## Flyingsod

Jhellwig said:


> There is something not right about her face. Maybe to much makeup. I bet she has hairy armpits and legs.


That's hot. Real human girl!

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Go on.....


----------



## Max C.

Majewski said:


> Tbh....if she was an ugly man id be meaner but she's a slightly attractive woman so.....
> I'll nod and smile lol.


If sparks are you idea of attractiveness...








:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Depending on my mood, I like alllll sorts of stuff!


----------



## Max C.

The joy continues  :jester:

Genius!




Just in case you were previously unaware...




"Lock-out? tag-out? What tha frig's those?"


----------



## TRurak

Jhellwig said:


> More gems of my workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a new sub panel I helped a coworker pull wire to yesterday. They didn't put enough money on a project and he is being dumb about it.


If that's a sub panel where is the isolated ground bar??!!


----------



## Majewski

Ya......


----------



## Jhellwig

TRurak said:


> If that's a sub panel where is the isolated ground bar??!!


That's why it is in here. 


He is still employed and I am laid off.


----------



## Majewski

That's how it works dude, idiots run the world! Wanna make $400? Lol


----------



## Flyingsod

Jhellwig said:


> That's why it is in here.
> 
> 
> He is still employed and I am laid off.


Whoever makes the company the most money keeps their job. The downside of capitalism....

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy

Flyingsod said:


> Whoever has seniority keeps their job.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk



Fify




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

Flyingsod said:


> Whoever makes the company the most money keeps their job. The downside of capitalism....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


 If that were the case i would still work there and over 50% of the mainenance department would be gone.



Biscuits said:


> Fify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The downside of unions.


----------



## just the cowboy

*where is the third phase???*



TRurak said:


> If that's a sub panel where is the isolated ground bar??!!


Where is the third phase Black, Red, Blue is three phase. Some blacks are on a phase some on b and so on!!!!


----------



## Majewski

Sure are a lot of newcomers today!!! It's my intro I did, that brought em all out!


----------



## Jhellwig

just the cowboy said:


> Where is the third phase Black, Red, Blue is three phase. Some blacks are on a phase some on b and so on!!!!


Meh. No one cares about color code there. A contractor just used black red blue for a bunch of 480 feeders on a substation they did. We try to use brown orange yellow but what are you going to do when no one gives a **** and the people in charge don't know any better?


----------



## TRurak

I don't think i could work there. Certain things have been ingrained in me since I was an apprentice and I wouldn't change them.


----------



## Jhellwig

This whole area is like that. No one cares as long as it runs.


----------



## HackWork

Jhellwig said:


> The downside of unions.


Agreed. Seniority has no place anywhere, and I hate unions that do it, like the teachers union and that tenure bullsh1t.


----------



## Majewski

Jhellwig said:


> Meh. No one cares about color code there. A contractor just used black red blue for a bunch of 480 feeders on a substation they did. We try to use brown orange yellow but what are you going to do when no one gives a **** and the people in charge don't know any better?


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## five.five-six

Next season of trailer park boys, they need to work him in. He wouldn't even need a script. 



Max C. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YlVfEUhEGk


----------



## TRurak

Jhellwig said:


> This whole area is like that. No one cares as long as it runs.


Man that sucks. Without standards we would be ........ Plumbers


----------



## 99cents

Went to a job where I had previously put in a new panel. Found a scabby old piece of teck cable dangling with no connector tied into a normal 15A 2P breaker. Traced it out and it was connected to a hot tub. I gave the customer chit, big time chit.


----------



## Majewski

What ended up happening?


----------



## Majewski

Here's a nice one. Apartment maintenance did this.


----------



## Jhellwig

TRurak said:


> Man that sucks. Without standards we would be ........ Plumbers


Plumbers adhear to their code way better than most electricians do.


----------



## Flyingsod

Majewski said:


> Here's a nice one. Apartment maintenance did this.


That's temp.... I've had to do similar things many times. It is temp right?

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec

Flyingsod said:


> That's temp.... I've had to do similar things many times. It is temp right?
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


That would have taken what? 30 mins longer to do right?


----------



## TRurak

Jhellwig said:


> Plumbers adhear to their code way better than most electricians do.


I know. I was just kidding. I guess my point is that our codes and rules are in place for a reason. Color coding of feeders is for quick ID. Of voltage. Safety for the next guy.


----------



## Flyingsod

drspec said:


> That would have taken what? 30 mins longer to do right?


Not if the right size and type panel wasn't in town. Also in industry, sometimes the customer wants that 30 mins and will pay for you to come back on off hours to do it perm.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod

TRurak said:


> I know. I was just kidding. I guess my point is that our codes and rules are in place for a reason. Color coding of feeders is for quick ID. Of voltage. Safety for the next guy.


Precision of language, color coding ungrounded conductors is not part of our natl cod or rules.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Flyingsod said:


> That's temp.... I've had to do similar things many times. It is temp right?
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


The person who advertised this as his own made it seem as if it was NOT temp. But ya never know.


----------



## Max C.

five.five-six said:


> Next season of trailer park boys, they need to work him in. He wouldn't even need a script.


Ah, hosers :thumbsup: :jester:


----------



## telsa

Majewski said:


> The person who advertised this as his own made it seem as if it was NOT temp. But ya never know.


Good grief !


----------



## Majewski

No kidding tesla!!!


----------



## Max C.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-phone-networ...ce/1192418610?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Inphase

*Saw this little beauty yesterday, gave me a good laugh!*


----------



## Max C.

Inphase said:


>




*The Conversation...*​
*Jethro:*

"Jihm Bawb, can y'all pas ma wun uv dem skrudiverz?"

*Jihm Bawb:*

"Nah, I ain't gots wun of dem he'er!"

*Jethro:*

"Shoot. Betur juzt lev it den."

*Casual observer:*

"Do you guys honestly think a missing cover screw is the worst problem here?"

*Jethro and Jihm Bawb simultaneously:*

"Yyyyyyup!"


----------



## Gnome

Inphase said:


>


Looks like they "secured" it using sticky backs. Probably would have been fine if they'd actually secured it.


----------



## Inphase

Gnome said:


> Looks like they "secured" it using sticky backs. Probably would have been fine if they'd actually secured it.


I'm not a big fan of stickybacks at the best of times, but whoever thought that one was going to support those steel fittings, on the side of an oil tank, in Canada was really reaching.:no:

It really did give me a good laugh though, one I needed this week! I actually like to think maybe someone put it on after the fact, just to be a total smart ass.:thumbsup:

The tank and low level switches have been in service since 1990, and judging from the rust on the top of the fittings, it wasn't too long before it all tipped over.

Good stuff.


----------



## five.five-six

The best part is that from the EYS bodies, it's obviously a hazardous location of some sort...


Inphase said:


>


----------



## Jhellwig

five.five-six said:


> The best part is that from the EYS bodies, it's obviously a hazardous location of some sort...


There are several situations where that can be allowed.


----------



## skittles

Inphase said:


>


I'm just loving the totally accessible ones on the left halfway buried in the tank.


----------



## glen1971

skittles said:


> I'm just loving the totally accessible ones on the left halfway buried in the tank.


Looks like the insulation will take a beating when it comes time to open those ones..


----------



## glen1971

five.five-six said:


> The best part is that from the EYS bodies, it's obviously a hazardous location of some sort...


Without being there, here's my guess...
- left vertical conduit is the home run to a control panel of some kind..
- right conduit carries on to another tank or control device or motor control..
- middle EYS is for a Level switch. Seal is required as it looks like an older Murphy L1200 or L1100 under the insulation. 
- liquid tight on the upper left carries on to an additional switch. I'm guessing for another level, possibly for motor control or alarm annunciation..
- the buried LR and Tee are for heat tracing (guessing)...

It's not an uncommon installation, with the exception of the sticky backs...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cooked mices


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crammed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not rite


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grandma's in use


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Foamed in


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Foamed in


I got called to this last winter. Home owner said she could hear the wind and wanted it stopped.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shoulda used 3 wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinkin grounds


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wall encased


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It was a pretty wall


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuts?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Explosion proof in odd use


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New shed feeders (2x14-2)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another wall encased


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well lookie here


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ahh just 2 more inches...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting neutral


----------



## Majewski

I'm missed these! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gasline problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lost the nut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Auto ground rod driver


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special entry fitting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice power supply


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shallow grave


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Make-a-plate for $1 Alex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cross the buss


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toilet? NOPE


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LB collection


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Carwash needs help


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

Damn these are great!


----------



## ponyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> It was a pretty wall




Exposed mc cable like this is the ultimate sign of pure butchery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> Exposed mc cable like this is the ultimate sign of pure butchery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An it's just plain ugly, this is bigger than miss clocked plate screws.


----------



## daveEM

Drove by this for a couple of years. Never noticed till the light failed and of course in the winter covered with snow. Maybe 12 years old. 

Both ends... maybe 10 feet apart lighting a sign.


----------



## just the cowboy

*tamper proof*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


No use can't plug your grow house in here, go somewhere else.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Never thought it would fit*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Explosion proof in odd use


All the years I did explosion proof stuff, I would never even think that it was conduit size threads. I think they are a fine thread must of butchered them also.


----------



## five.five-six

How did they even....Oh never mind, I don't even want to know...


MechanicalDVR said:


> Not rite


----------



## glen1971

just the cowboy said:


> All the years I did explosion proof stuff, I would never even think that it was conduit size threads. I think they are a fine thread must of butchered them also.


Up here the plugs that fit into the larger opening on an EYS are a pipe thread. The plugs are an XP plug....
I saw a guy, before cell phones, use an EYS as a Tee in a conduit job... That didn't go over so well..


----------



## drspec

Biscuits said:


> Exposed mc cable like this is the ultimate sign of pure butchery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah because EMT would have made that job shine 🙄


----------



## five.five-six

drspec said:


> Yeah because EMT would have made that job shine 🙄


Exposed MC is the hallmark of, shall we say, "questionable imigration status"


----------



## ponyboy

drspec said:


> Yeah because EMT would have made that job shine [emoji849]




Did I say it would? I guess we now know how you'd do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec

Biscuits said:


> Did I say it would? I guess we now know how you'd do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would do it however the customer wanted it done as long as it met code, collect my check, go home, come on here and post my work, then wait for haters to hate. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy

drspec said:


> I would do it however the customer wanted it done as long as it met code, collect my check, go home, come on here and post my work, then wait for haters to hate. :thumbsup:




I have aspergers. Apologize now or my whole weekend will be ruined. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Biscuits said:


> I have aspergers. Apologize now or my whole weekend will be ruined.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's you who needs to apologize.

I don't run much exposed MC, I usually use romex instead.


----------



## was240

I found this today. The customer was having problems with receptacles in his living room. This receptacle had a tv plugged into it and the customer didn't want me to turn it off. They kept telling me that it wasn't the problem. I am sorry sir... I didn't realize that you were a professional.


----------



## Majewski

was240 said:


> I found this today. The customer was having problems with receptacles in his living room. This receptacle had a tv plugged into it and the customer didn't want me to turn it off. They kept telling me that it wasn't the problem. I am sorry sir... I didn't realize that you were a professional.


LMAO. Super.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cover the boxes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's a bar


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Ctsparky93

got a call saying there might be a panel hanging of the wall. yea they weren't kidding. some one didn't like the nuts on the other side of the wall so they took them off. i got a good laugh from it. it sucked putting it back up with all the equipment. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Ctsparky93 said:


> got a call saying there might be a panel hanging of the wall. yea they weren't kidding. some one didn't like the nuts on the other side of the wall so they took them off. i got a good laugh from it. it sucked putting it back up with all the equipment.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


LOL....job opening!


----------



## Ctsparky93

the funny thing is it went through 1 supervisor and 2 workers before it got done

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Gotta love some management.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice power supply


I have seen an actual factory made security panel be done similar to that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> I have seen an actual factory made security panel be done similar to that.


That would be a new one on me. StaKons on cord end blades is super hack.


----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a bar


Just is case you like warm beer


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

The "R" in Type 3R is for raincoat



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


$10.00 there is no box. Also, those exposed CFLs scream enthusiasm!

_________________________________________________________________________

More "insightful" individuals :thumbsup:

http://techno-fandom.org/~hobbit/lighting/*******/

http://redneckexpress.blogspot.ca/2009/10/project-6-electrical-upgrades.html

https://ourhumbleabodeblog.com/2011/10/31/everything-including-the-kitchen-sink/


----------



## sarness

At least it's under an awning.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh like we all haven't done that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Oh like we all haven't done that.


I can honestly say I have never done an install like that.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can honestly say I have never done an install like that.


Fixed a few but never installed any!


----------



## Max C.

Dis guy shur noz his 'letrikal!

http://techno-fandom.org/~hobbit/pix/mphp08/

True professionalism:










At least they used a spec-grade device...










Creativity right here folks:

http://www.offroaders.com/readers/*******/*******-rocking-chair.jpg

This looks safe to me. After all, they installed the ground pin up!










According to the engineer's calculations...










"But the 123 book said..."










Certainly a "master" carpenter:









@99cents, have you any need for a _*140-Amp*_. Westinghouse breaker?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-renovation-e...er/1191860897?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

So, uh 

http://redneckelectric291.planetsoho.com/


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Reoccurring theme I guess


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Block loop


----------



## sbrn33




----------



## Gnome

So this most excellent bond job was posted over on reddit today.


----------



## Gnome

sbrn33 said:


>


Took me minute to see what was going on; then


----------



## TRurak

Is that ........ Is that a piece of 2x4?!?!?!?!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Is that ........ Is that a piece of 2x4?!?!?!?!


Looks to be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grows right out of the tree


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Scary electric at the haunted house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Connector optional?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Duct tape will hold it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add on breakers???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One way not to do it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Things happen


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glazed over


----------



## MechanicalDVR

From beneath it comes


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tape it up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pink?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Non-electricians


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just trim what doesn't fit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY plates


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> DIY plates


I started using these, they save a lot of space on the truck and you always have the right configuration.

https://www.hubbell-rtb.com/new_pdf/RA-390_r1_v2 for web.pdf


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Add on breakers???


How did they even do that?!?! :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> How did they even do that?!?! :no:


Idiot ingenuity


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Add on breakers???




Now that's thinking outside the box. I would have done it the hard way and sold a sub panel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> Now that's thinking outside the box. I would have done it the hard way and sold a sub panel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the time charging a professional rate for a code like job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forge Boyz

B-Nabs said:


> How did they even do that?!?! :no:


Have you never seen a panel like that? Ive only ever worked in one. They put 2 200 amp bussing kits in one panelboard but only have cutouts for the outside breakers. i guess they did it that way back when 100 amp breakers went the whole way across the bussing taking up 6 spaces.


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> I started using these, they save a lot of space on the truck and you always have the right configuration.
> 
> https://www.hubbell-rtb.com/new_pdf/RA-390_r1_v2 for web.pdf


Those are the same ones I use and stock on my truck.

And the funny thing is, they're cheaper than the single purpose rs covers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> Have you never seen a panel like that? Ive only ever worked in one. They put 2 200 amp bussing kits in one panelboard but only have cutouts for the outside breakers. i guess they did it that way back when 100 amp breakers went the whole way across the bussing taking up 6 spaces.


Look at the cut out on the left side of the additional breakers, no way is that a machine cut, it's 100% hack job, literally.


----------



## Forge Boyz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look at the cut out on the left side of the additional breakers, no way is that a machine cut, it's 100% hack job, literally.


Oh I know that! If they had tried to put extra breakers on the other side too they would only be an inch or two apart. The 100 amp breakers I referenced take up 6 spaces but only come through the cover for 3.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Scary electric at the haunted house


LOL it's a haunted house. It's suppose to be scary.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> LOL it's a haunted house. It's suppose to be scary.....


But not from fear of fire! LOL, scary on different levels..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> Oh I know that! If they had tried to put extra breakers on the other side too they would only be an inch or two apart. The 100 amp breakers I referenced take up 6 spaces but only come through the cover for 3.


Mistook what you were saying.


----------



## Majewski

Looks good!


----------



## markopolo

I see 4 wires coming out of the pipe... three on the nmd?

Rigid, emt, pvc, nmd, bx and blue/black bx...


----------



## micromind

markopolo said:


> I see 4 wires coming out of the pipe... three on the nmd?
> 
> Rigid, emt, pvc, nmd, bx and blue/black bx...


It's possible that the service was a 120/240 3Ø 4 wire ∆ and the high leg was abandoned at some point. 

There are a bunch of them around here, mostly from the 70s. Usually it was a FP single phase split-bus panel with a ∆ breaker installed.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Just screw in some app-controlled LEDs, and then the installation will be _*truly*_ complete!



MechanicalDVR said:


> Duct tape will hold it


This has to be the work of some joker...right :001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What in the world!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

car port camera


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ive done this once.......but you can't prove it. Lol


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lmao!!!!!! Death by poop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Ive done this once.......but you can't prove it. Lol
> 
> Lmao!!!!!! Death by poop.


Crap job in the crapper.


----------



## OldMasterTech

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I see the problem, the plumber forgot the cleanout!


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Even worse, they got the polarity wrong.


----------



## rjniles

Hillary's email server?


----------



## TRurak

rjniles said:


> Hillary's email server?


The toilet???


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> The toilet???


No, that's her think tank.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

OldMasterTech said:


> I see the problem, the plumber forgot the cleanout!


Or just the fact plumbers should stick with non-wiring jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

rjniles said:


> Hillary's email server?


The whole picture screams democrat....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Even worse, they got the polarity wrong.


The clocking of the plate screws screams professional.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Always humorous


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## just the cowboy

*where are those SQ D reps*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Add on breakers???


OurSQ D sponsers ought to be able to tell us the add on numbers.


----------



## rrolleston

HackWork said:


> I started using these, they save a lot of space on the truck and you always have the right configuration.
> 
> https://www.hubbell-rtb.com/new_pdf/RA-390_r1_v2 for web.pdf


Going to get those. Hate having over a dozen covers all the time. They are cheap top.


----------



## HackWork

rrolleston said:


> Going to get those. Hate having over a dozen covers all the time. They are cheap top.


Yeah, I used to keep at least 3, somethings up to 5 of each configuration on the truck, and it added up. You never know when someone is going to just say "Ya know what, in the garage and basement I want a quad here, here, and here. And I want a duplex here with a switch for the light, and a GFCI and outlet here."


----------



## TRurak

On a job running conduit and found this beautiful sign wiring. Building is a brand new warehouse.


----------



## Forge Boyz

I was in a green house the other day and saw this. I believe it was wired by whoever built the green house


----------



## Majewski

I don't even know what I'm looking at.....must be awesome lol.


----------



## ppsh

This weeks mess....

After changing the mix of breakers to all BR. Still need to put in a ground bar.









Something dosen't seem right here...









Subpanel fed from garage subpanel holds more surprises. The braiding of the wires really makes it easy for the next person to work on, using only 1 ground bar and 1 neutral bar makes for a professional looking install.









12/3 makes a good ground wire right?









Oh, so thats where the current on the ground is coming from...


----------



## Forge Boyz

This is a panel I was in today. It was wired in 2007. Why do people try so hard to do things so wrong!


----------



## Forge Boyz

Oh and I had already taken the bonding screw out as it is a subpanel.


----------



## TRurak

Am I missing something in the picture?


----------



## zac

TRurak said:


> Am I missing something in the picture?


I see double lug neutrals. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak

I thought I saw staggered neutral bars


----------



## Jhellwig

zac said:


> I see double lug neutrals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That is allowable on square d panels.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I don't even know what I'm looking at.....must be awesome lol.


It's a damper actuator.


----------



## Forge Boyz

TRurak said:


> Am I missing something in the picture?


All the neutrals are run over to the left side of the panel and doubled up when they could have been landed on the right side neutral bar. I put the # 6 neutral on the right side.


----------



## HackWork

Jhellwig said:


> That is allowable on square d panels.


Square D breakers are rated for 2 wires. But the NEC doesn't allow you to put 2 neutrals into one spot on the neutral bar.

408.41 Grounded Conductor Terminations. 
Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual
terminal that is not also used for another conductor.


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> Square D breakers are rated for 2 wires. But the NEC doesn't allow you to put 2 neutrals into one spot on the neutral bar.
> 
> 408.41 Grounded Conductor Terminations.
> Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual
> terminal that is not also used for another conductor.


I love when you cite code, it makes you look like the intiligent, competent person I know you are, not some hack!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A little tight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Moldy discos


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Never gets old


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different way of old hack


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Violations


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh yeah, that looks good


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV phone guys best


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad on several levels


----------



## MechanicalDVR

R U Serious?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stringy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumber screwed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah that's ugly


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like those sealtite connectors


----------



## NDC

This was on an exposed ceiling at an IBM data center. It stood out from 30 feet above ground.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

No frills


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Take some pride


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice exit signage


----------



## NDC

MechanicalDVR said:


> R U Serious?


Lol this is brutal. Hope some dog doesnt take a leak on it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Neat one for a nice change


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New million dollar house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special connectors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just tape it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground on electric furnace


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tape clamps


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Euro sparks without a level


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit will stop accidents


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut outs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close but no cigar


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Feed out to road sign


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe use rigid


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Almost got it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ray Charles said it looks piss poor


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New guy line


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another great LV installer (100 yr old meeting hall)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No explanation


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some sealtite would go a long way


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

You had one job...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

LOTO??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bond attempt?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

2-2s n 1-10


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

YES, that is a door.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> Lol this is brutal. Hope some dog doesnt take a leak on it


Good point, adds new dimension to "piss poor" quality.


----------



## NDC

MechanicalDVR said:


> Conduit?


Yea that tag says 1" emt. I have seen colored conduit a lot. Wouldnt surprise me if this was an aluminum broom handle though given the crap in this thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> Yea that tag says 1" emt. I have seen colored conduit a lot. Wouldnt surprise me if this was an aluminum broom handle though given the crap in this thread.


Looked like a pool net or something to me.


----------



## TRurak

The SH I use offers colored emt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> The SH I use offers colored emt.


Understood but to me this just looked more aluminum handle than EMT.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


They got the polarity right and since it's a GFI, it doesn't need a ground, so it's perfectly fine!!

I wonder just exactly how many amps it would take to burn up the GFi and/or wire.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> They got the polarity right and since it's a GFI, it doesn't need a ground, so it's perfectly fine!!
> 
> I wonder just exactly how many amps it would take to burn up the GFi and/or wire.........


Only one I have ever seen burned up that was like this was a pool pump on a long piece of what had been an extension cord before the plug was cut off.


----------



## ponyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stage show? Lighting crews for cheap shows do that type thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

No box an no backplate


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Little loose


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Budget aisle lighting control


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Screwed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Island special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No fan box, no wiring so just swag it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special lighting tricks


https://www.facebook.com/chris4man135/videos/10209850185547899/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unique wiring

https://www.facebook.com/julia.fairchild.5/videos/10154292831639678/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old service, still live


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They must have hired one of the parking lot contractors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New design pigtail ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What code?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> No box an no backplate


When you simply do not wish to commit to _*one*_ specific fixture 


MechanicalDVR said:


> Budget aisle lighting control


Considering all of the other "art," this install is actually quite professional.

______________________________________________________________________

Pure class:










Completely safe :no:










"Electrical Codes are just dumb."










"Can I du dis?" (Canadian edition):










"Naow hoo B lyk needin' wun uv dem upity wuns anywayz?"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> When you simply do not wish to commit to _*one*_ specific fixture
> Considering all of the other "art," this install is actually quite professional.
> 
> 
> Pure class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I see no plate screws, so removal maybe an issue!
> *
> 
> Completely safe :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Electrical Codes are just dumb."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Can I du dis?" (Canadian edition):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Naow hoo B lyk needin' wun uv dem upity wuns anywayz?"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtRnAdox5ds


Some pure gems. As for the fan, everyone knows that's just a wall fan, it isn't hanging from the ceiling on the flat


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## just the cowboy

*It's shorted*

Came in today and found one of our hand held heaters on my bench for repair with no note. Checked out heater and found short to ground.










Look at butt splices someone used wrong tool and cut into insulation.
Look at size of screw on right, that was screwed into the wires.

No one knows who did the repairs!! WTF someone on off shifts is going to get someone else hurt. I'm the only electrician.

Sorry for the picture size company won't let me put photos in photobucket


----------



## just the cowboy

*How true this thread is*

The sad part is we all have probably seen at least 100 of these at one time or other.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice look for brand new house


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## NDC

split receptacle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> split receptacle


That's classic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice porch light


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice pipework


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating conductors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY flex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Washer collection


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Basement photocell


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They nested in the attic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Partition wall


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great looking install


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by this much


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting color code


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Light only works off switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting hanger choices


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Over heat much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New plate style?


----------



## HackWork

NDC said:


> split receptacle


$50 says the person who did that saw knob&tube wiring brought into the different KO's so they figured romex had to be done that way too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bat guano rotted


----------



## markopolo

MechanicalDVR said:


>




How did he manage to put the pipe in like that...
I mean, it takes skill to install conduit into a nail


----------



## MechanicalDVR

markopolo said:


> How did he manage to put the pipe in like that...
> I mean, it takes skill to install conduit into a nail


It would have been so avoidable if it was hung at the bottom of the framing or at least run through the trusses which would put it low enough not to get screwed (pun intended).


----------



## Monkeyboy

markopolo said:


> How did he manage to put the pipe in like that...
> I mean, it takes skill to install conduit into a nail




That recently happened on a job that I had to trouble shoot. Stinking roofers used 9" screws. Stinking installers for hanging on top of bar joists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds

At least they didn't use PVC









Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds

cmdr_suds said:


> At least they didn't use PVC to cross this gravel parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Monkeyboy said:


> That recently happened on a job that I had to trouble shoot. Stinking roofers used 9" screws. Stinking installers for hanging on top of bar joists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always cringed when I see guys that laid their emt in the corrugation on top of the joists.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Built in too much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe a plate would have helped


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crap work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting ground wire connections


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Built in too much




That's different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Monkeyboy said:


> That's different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess moving the wall 4" would have completely thrown the whole project off.


----------



## Zog

Found this yesterday, someone did a rebuild on this breaker having no clue what they were doing, caused a pretty serious arc flash and damage to the breaker


----------



## Zog

This was yesterday, yellow zinc plating all worn off, bah...just spray paint is to look like it has been zinc plated. Hack

These are both from same plant that had a mom and pop shop doing their breaker rebuilds for a few years until they started having a ton of failures, now we are going through all of them and redoing everything they did.


----------



## cuba_pete

Zog said:


> This was yesterday, yellow zinc plating all worn off, bah...just spray paint is to look like it has been zinc plated. Hack
> 
> These are both from same plant that had a mom and pop shop doing their breaker rebuilds for a few years until they started having a ton of failures, now we are going through all of them and redoing everything they did.


That's just so effed up...I'd be surprised if there wasn't property or personnel damage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Make it work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electric fence?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh so neat work...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Overkill?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lookie here


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's not even DIY


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missing neutral bar?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This guy got paid?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Metal chewing rodents?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New type connection?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No words


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe hang the panel first?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lazy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Had to be right there?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just flex it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Keyless or clueless


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New roper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy access?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really needs a label?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It really should be better


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cut it out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

How bad is it when your foreman leaves instructions?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's not even DIY


Looks like someone put a Munzee code on it.


----------



## cuba_pete

​


MechanicalDVR said:


> No words


That's some serious energy conservation effort...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> ​That's some serious energy conservation effort...


I'd like to see an inspector let that fly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1500v to neon sign


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like these hangers?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another short bus sparky


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Neither wire nuts or splits bolts be...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another example of what NOT to do:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Multi layered problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Since we put the a/c in the den the garage seems so much warmer...


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another example of what NOT to do:


This is going in the iPad to show customers why a receptacle would just go dead one day and I can't find the splice inside of any of the boxes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> This is going in the iPad to show customers why a receptacle would just go dead one day and I can't find the splice inside of any of the boxes.


Was at a house in Point Pleasant years ago that had an electrical fire. The arson investigator found the HOs had used these decorative hangers for oil paintings nailed in just below the crown molding. A nail had been driven in a bundle of romex like the picture in the wall that separated the den from the garage. It had been there for a number of years. There was a dispute over the insurance settling with the HOs over the cause.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wth?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who thought this was okay?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well lookie here


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much in so little a spot


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special jbox


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oops!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Silicone plug


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Out on the range


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Screw it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No hanger?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that door loop?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nailed part of it...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Go-a-round


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More crap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Listed bubblegum


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not how it works


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too much green?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fountain feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

*S*tage *H*and *I*nstitute of *T*echnology work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Connector issues again


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half Canadian?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ouch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Done too often


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice hanger


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just blow a hole


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad post job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 fer romex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another one


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Testing coils


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More crap


----------



## Ctsparky93

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well lookie here


wow that is impressive 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

???


----------



## Majewski

Would you guys be mad if I said the last 10 pictures are from my first year out?


----------



## zac

Way to accentuate the registers.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Looks photoshopped to me. And if was real somebody needs to go talk it over.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut

zac said:


> Way to accentuate the registers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It's quite nice .. I hardly noticed the ceiling fan :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Way to accentuate the registers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Now if only those registers were straight and spaced evenly...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Looks photoshopped to me. And if was real somebody needs to go talk it over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It is photoshopped from an older pic that was almost as bad.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now if only those registers were straight and spaced evenly...


That is the tin knockers problem.

It brings up the classic delema of do you put your stuff in evenly and level or do you follow what the last nitwit did so yours doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> That is the tin knockers problem.
> 
> It brings up the classic delema of do you put your stuff in evenly and level or do you follow what the last nitwit did so yours doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.


First off I was taught to never put cans that close to a side wall unless that have wall washer trims. In this install they just draw attention to how bad the tin knockers did.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like that door loop?


I legitimately wonder what the story is here. Could that be:

*1.* A joke?

*2.* A convoluted temp-setup?

*3.* The _*beginning*_ of a professional install, until Jawn Jo came along?




MechanicalDVR said:


> *S*tage *H*and *I*nstitute of *T*echnology work


Lock-out tag-out that makes you think :thumbsup:


MechanicalDVR said:


> Ouch


_*To whoever said "group-pin up" is the superior choice!*_


----------



## Majewski

Max C. said:


> I legitimately wonder what the story is here. Could that be:
> 
> *1.* A joke?
> 
> *2.* A convoluted temp-setup?
> 
> *3.* The _*beginning*_ of a professional install, until Jawn Jo came along?
> 
> 
> Lock-out tag-out that makes you think :thumbsup:
> _*To whoever said "group-pin up" is the superior choice!*_


Mic drop.


----------



## HackWork

Max C. said:


> I legitimately wonder what the story is here. Could that be:
> 
> *1.* A joke?
> 
> *2.* A convoluted temp-setup?
> 
> *3.* The _*beginning*_ of a professional install, until Jawn Jo came along?


 I have had customers ask me for really stupid things. I could see someone wanting a plug there so it can be GFCI protected, because they don't know that you can feed thru a GFCI. Or they want a plug so that they can disconnect it, because they don't trust a switch. Stupid things like that.


----------



## Jhellwig

I dunno where to start. Bonding screw not installed. Bonding conductor run through a half inch ko with no clamp. Bell box receptacle cover covering a ko on the bottom of the panel.


Can you see them?


----------



## Max C.

These guys should be teaching us :no:






"You mean this isn't Code-compliant? Oh, I dunno I just did what the guy at Home Depot said..."










Hm...that was creative!










This installation was clearly performed by the global art collective_* Unqualifidus Hacksistado*_ (translated from Latin - "unqualified hacks.")










"Weel, I wuz gona strip awff dem insalatshun, but I drawpt my blayd in da hay pi'yul!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

For a better connection


----------



## MechanicalDVR

European hacktrician work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grading oversight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrong x


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not where you want nm


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why the sweep


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hanger cluster


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hanger cluster


I usually use cut pieces of ceiling tile to shim it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too light gauge


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I usually use cut pieces of ceiling tile to shim it.


Me too but sure you don't hang the box with zip ties.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Make-an-entry


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All pucked up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The old switched LB


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Never done this...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All that nice work and no backsplash receptacles ??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Long time wrong


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New wall


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flex conduit...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You always hang fixtures off greenfield


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HO install


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Expansion loop?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bush problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Leaking electrons??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe they thought it was a good idea?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New 2 fer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Through the door


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dog poo?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The old doorbell trick...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIYer ideas


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jumper? Because?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by this much..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add-a-lite


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ESS connection


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Modified but not right


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sure that's fine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Make UR own


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, NO!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

1 way..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bonded the plastic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What code??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's different


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Emergency cord end


----------



## MechanicalDVR

c-l-u-s-t-e-r


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great look..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Better duck zone


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nuisance trips fix


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor idea


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

in wall cordage


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why the sweep


 I smell "shielding", however ineffectual this application is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 an a half phase


----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 trains of thought


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shower outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I had one of these in the base molding of the house I grew up in. I believe the house was built in 189*.

At the time I didn't care too much, but thinking back now I wish I took it out before my parents sold the house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I had one of these in the base molding of the house I grew up in. I believe the house was built in 189*.
> 
> At the time I didn't care too much, but thinking back now I wish I took it out before my parents sold the house.


I used to laugh at guys that collected that old stuff but now I wish I had helf on to many of those golden oldies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fresh killed


----------



## skittles

Why do people still do this? C'mon folks....


----------



## skittles

Was in a crawl space the other day. Poor plumber...


----------



## readydave8

Clarkesville, Georgia municipal park


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Well organized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Expansion loop?


All they had to bend it with was a 55 gallon drum...


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I smell a rat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> I smell a rat.


His diet did him in!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tiny for parallels


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Temporary ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

werks?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Water heater connections


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What bad could happen?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sonic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grounded it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Free swinging receptacle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safety on vacation?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some safety...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just tape it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NEMA 4 ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bond that PVC


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Got ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cabinet guys...


----------



## ponyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Temporary ground




This guy welds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad cramped


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Capped off


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Build down?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

6 of em!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> This guy welds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes with an actual arc welder and other times with just arcs?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Build down?


I had to do this same thing yesterday on a porch with an aluminum soffit about 5.5" underneath the old wood soffit. The existing light was just screwed into the aluminum with no box, so I had to make it compliant. I was thinking about using extension rings like in your picture, but ended up stacking small pieces of 2X4's and then screwing the box to the bottom of the stack.


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really needs a label?


Apparently:


MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


> Flex conduit...


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe a plate would have helped


Never seen a receptacle without mickey mouse ears at both ends; what is the purpose of the "key"s? IE: what can you do with them?


----------



## Service Call

Gnome said:


> Never seen a receptacle without mickey mouse ears at both ends; what is the purpose of the "key"s? IE: what can you do with them?




You break one off and use it to remove the breakaway tab on the conductor side of the receptacle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Apparently:


You make a good point. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Nabs

Shore power for a search and rescue boat









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamato

This is something I came across in New Jersey. This is a "junction box" on the line side feeding a panel for a retail space. Those smaller (#6 I think) wires are going to 3 separate fused disconnects. The call was for one of the disconnects not working and a "burnt wire". The burnt wire is the second pic and that is inside of the fused disconnect. Oh. And when I looked at what was feeding this store front, it's coming off a 200 main disconnect.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Shore power for a search and rescue boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Wonder how many times that has been ripped out ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jamato said:


> This is something I came across in New Jersey. This is a "junction box" on the line side feeding a panel for a retail space. Those smaller (#6 I think) wires are going to 3 separate fused disconnects. The call was for one of the disconnects not working and a "burnt wire". The burnt wire is the second pic and that is inside of the fused disconnect. Oh. And when I looked at what was feeding this store front, it's coming off a 200 main disconnect.


That almost looks familiar... :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork

Service Call said:


> You break one off and use it to remove the breakaway tab on the conductor side of the receptacle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those break-away tabs don't come off easily, even with the leverage of a screwdriver. You usually have to cut them. There is no way that little tiny key in someone's fingertips would be able to break the tab out. 

Unless maybe you use a second device with the key still attached to it?

We must find out the truth here. No one rest until we do!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Those break-away tabs don't come off easily, even with the leverage of a screwdriver. You usually have to cut them. There is no way that little tiny key in someone's fingertips would be able to break the tab out.
> 
> Unless maybe you use a second device with the key still attached to it?
> 
> We must find out the truth here. No one rest until we do!


Have you tried putting the key in pliers?


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Free swinging receptacle


Would an extension cord actually have been _*that*_ difficult to obtain?


MechanicalDVR said:


> Some safety...


What even


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder how many times that has been ripped out ?


I don't think it's been there that long; I don't remember seeing it the last time I was on that dock (maybe 6 months ago).


----------



## freefreeqaz

MechanicalDVR said:


>


[emoji88] I call them halloween panels[emoji88] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

freefreeqaz said:


> [emoji88] I call them halloween panels[emoji88]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Semi-scary?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> I don't think it's been there that long; I don't remember seeing it the last time I was on that dock (maybe 6 months ago).


I've replaced many that got ripped out when they forgot to unplug. Haven't seen many that were wired in permanent like that. The ones that were had a cabinet or some type of holder to keep the cable off the deck. Also looks like the water gets pretty high there with all that build up on the pilings.


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've replaced many that got ripped out when they forgot to unplug. Haven't seen many that were wired in permanent like that. The ones that were had a cabinet or some type of holder to keep the cable off the deck. Also looks like the water gets pretty high there with all that build up on the pilings.


What you're looking at is a floating dock, and that's its piling in behind. The dock raises with the tide, and this was low tide. The black cable with the basket grip is the incoming power; it runs underwater over to the fixed pier then up and back to the shore. I've never done an installation of this type, but it looks cheesy as all getout to me. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> What you're looking at is a floating dock, and that's its piling in behind. The dock raises with the tide, and this was low tide. The black cable with the basket grip is the incoming power; it runs underwater over to the fixed pier then up and back to the shore. I've never done an installation of this type, but it looks cheesy as all getout to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I was wondering about that but saw no wear marks on the pilings.


----------



## jw0445

If you look at the top of the pic you can see the growth on the low tide pilings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> If you look at the top of the pic you can see the growth on the low tide pilings.


If you look at the blue building in the back of the bottom pic it looks like if the tide came in another foot or so the place would be underwater. The pics must have been taken on different tides.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you look at the blue building in the back of the bottom pic it looks like if the tide came in another foot or so the place would be underwater. The pics must have been taken on different tides.


That building could also be floating. It's so low that a real high tide would flood it. Like a Noreaster where we live.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> That building could also be floating. It's so low that a real high tide would flood it. Like a Noreaster where we live.


I guess it could be a barge, it looks like a fuel dock.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Needed a 3 pole


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The old romex hanger


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A few issues


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Broken, just tape it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Best you can do?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cooked another one


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTH is all going on here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

If the emt wasn't run along the decking it wouldn't have been cut out by the duct guys...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting cable


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plug er in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dual ground wrap?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old one


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Improper cordage use, a lot of it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope it's DIYer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What a fine mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old 'EM' has a bad connector


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just drill a hole set it on top of the other LB right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just drill a hole set it on top of the other LB right?


Isn't that just an LL going through the wall?


----------



## jw0445

Gnome said:


> Isn't that just an LL going through the wall?


Yes it is. It doesn't look horrible to me. The bare copper wire on the other hand
needs some work....


----------



## circuitman1

HackWork said:


> Those break-away tabs don't come off easily, even with the leverage of a screwdriver. You usually have to cut them. There is no way that little tiny key in someone's fingertips would be able to break the tab out.
> 
> Unless maybe you use a second device with the key still attached to it?
> 
> We must find out the truth here. No one rest until we do!


i thought that was used to release the back stabs?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## HackWork

circuitman1 said:


> i thought that was used to release the back stabs?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Now that makes sense!


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


well at least they used the same color!


----------



## circuitman1

jw0445 said:


> I smell a rat.


yeap,well done!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Isn't that just an LL going through the wall?


Yup, but so tight like that not like you could seal around them or anything, the whole little grouping looks like crap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## chicken steve

~CS~


----------



## Krolman

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


Is there ever a reason to use those fuse breakers?


----------



## freefreeqaz

Gnome said:


> Isn't that just an LL going through the wall?


Look at SER wire going into the bell box[emoji102] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We be jammin


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Felt like adding wagos


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Match the existing one


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Opening to the wash bay


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They had to be right there


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great repair


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup they are cut into the emt


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stacked


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half in the wall


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Garden hose conduit


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Underground splice kit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


In a way, I don't blame them. Splicing even a 14/2 in those idiotic fan boxes is not easy........


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> In a way, I don't blame them. Splicing even a 14/2 in those idiotic fan boxes is not easy........


Three words:

Wago. Lever. Nuts.


----------



## B-Nabs

Krolman said:


> Is there ever a reason to use those fuse breakers?


When my wife's granny died, and the family was getting ready to sell her house (very small, run-down, full of crazy stuff, electrical and otherwise), my mother in law asked me to solve some of the more blatantly awful and dangerous stuff, but without wanting to go too crazy or spend too much. In that process I found that the fuse panel was pretty much all 30A fuses, and all was #14 (the bigger loads were pullout fuses, and sized correctly). So to prevent whoever bought the place (or their future tenant) from doing the same thing when a fuse blew in the future, I replaced them all with 15A fuse breakers. Could they take them out and put 30s in anyway? Of course they could, but I banked on their laziness and figured they'd be more likely to just reset it than to spend time and money doing that. Other than a case like that, I can't see ever using them again.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great repair


gotta love duct tape!as a matter fact was in certain store & saw electricians DUCT TAPE!


----------



## wcord

circuitman1 said:


> gotta love duct tape!as a matter fact was in certain store & saw electricians DUCT TAPE!


We have duct tape made specially for us? 
Got rubber in it or some other insulating material?


----------



## skittles

Even on my honeymoon I can't get away from it... my wife just rolled her eyes and chuckled when she saw me taking the picture.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You caught them copulating...


----------



## micromind

wcord said:


> We have duct tape made specially for us?
> Got rubber in it or some other insulating material?


More likely it's basic standard duct tape that's more expensive because it's labeled for electrical work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> More likely it's basic standard duct tape that's more expensive because it's labeled for electrical work.


Actually it has no cloth mesh in it. It came from the phone companies request for bundling tape. I used to do work for 3m when they were in Eatontown, NJ.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/37578O/scotch-duct-tape-2000.pdf


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> You caught them copulating...


Pile driving that little thing into the wall!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Phase tape to the rescue


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sunlight plays hell on romex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

GFI for the shower stall


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They just had to run those ducts through the sign?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad case of the leans


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice frontal view (street appeal)


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lookie here


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1 pipe job as poor as the other


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 quick to count


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Using a factory reject


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice service


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another special install


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just top the old fuse box with the new breaker panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Can't see it from downstairs


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just so wrong


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Partial bury


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Worms?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pipe dope


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shorty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Knox box high?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flush mount tranny


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pro grade


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Baseboard heat splices


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cable guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

In a bad light


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

whoops


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Left a window open


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


> Left a window open


well 1 year in high school someone let loose hens so the eggs were pretty convenient. 

but there's no way these are your pics how can there be so many.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> but there's no way these are your pics how can there be so many.


How can there be so many what? Pictures?

I get them from a few sources and share then here for others to enjoy, laugh at et cetera.


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> In a bad light


Pilot light for a bezel snapped into the cover plate?


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> whoops


Advantage of Canadian boxes; ground strap at each receptacle in plastic boxes.


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stacked


And Mud Ring instead of cover.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Pilot light for a bezel snapped into the cover plate?


Yup, but that box is a tad overcrowed


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That black box sure is fancy.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Left a window open


Holy pluck! That must have made for a clucking good time :thumbup1:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## papaotis

ran out of connectors:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How? :confused1: At first glance I thought they cut a series of notches but it looks like each ripple is bent.


----------



## wcord

Gnome said:


> How? :confused1: At first glance I thought they cut a series of notches but it looks like each ripple is bent.



A bender doesn't make ripples that evenly spaced 
Looks more like he used a punch and made the indentations. 
Must have watched a carpenter cut kerfs in a piece of plywood and thought it was a good idea


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Left a window open


That's chicken steves' business card...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Built inlight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another DIY inuse cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Retrofit bulb


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lowest price on outdoor lighting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's anchored


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add a level


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3 fer


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maintenance guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sign professionals


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Multi tap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More built-ins


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close call


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just bury it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like a pigtail


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's one hot nail


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Twister


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah it's strapped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Code?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## freefreeqaz

Some art work , 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

freefreeqaz said:


> Some art work ,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very refreshing to see a guy that really does such neat work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another DIY inuse cover


I've seen that done where Ice and Snow falling off a roof was ripping the boxes off the wall.


----------



## micromind

freefreeqaz said:


> Some art work ,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Am I just seeing things or is nearly every breaker in that panel tripped?


----------



## Gnome

SqD panels come with the breakers in the trip state.


----------



## Gnome

*Parking lot light standard wiring*































Source imgur post.


----------



## Gnome

Post description:


> Step down transformer to get 120 volts down to about 16 or so, with a big resistive element to drop the last few volts. Running half a dozen halogen projector lamps and controlled by some panel mount toggle switches in the back of a broom closet upstairs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Outdoor mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Skills


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rebar, really?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crimp adjust fuses


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah that screams professional


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why do that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bet there's a screw holding that


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pool pump was down


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Teflon, guess they were afraid it would leak


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed em


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cabinet guy moved the range


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet the Cabinet guy was really proud of that install.


----------



## drspec

Something smells fishy with this install


----------



## metsen duts

Was covered by a piece of sheet metal


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Typical above the ceiling stuff.


----------



## BlackHowling

Canopy at a card lock we are upgrading

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnome

BlackHowling said:


> Canopy at a card lock we are upgrading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Neither readily accessible nor providing a minimum working space of 1 m with secure footing. However if this was at ground level is it legal to mount a panel overhead (say 7' high)? I'm thinking not but can't come up with a rule.


----------



## ArcsandSparks




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Either or


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wooden raceway?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Would you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

PVC to emt adapter


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's missing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Level bad or just a bad eye?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Side entry


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by this much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That looks legit, not!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

So special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Weather tight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY K&T


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fed through


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Complete with bugs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Leaks a bit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Weatherproof


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Weatherproof Too?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stuffed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

GFI Panel right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stuccoed right in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice pattern


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR

From the old K&T


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breaker kept tripping


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's crap work right there


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another low bid


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Enough wires?


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> All custom


build a plate

one of the best and ugliest products for the electrical industry


----------



## beartp515

Saw this last night.......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec

And they didn't want me to repair it


----------



## drspec

Handyman special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> build a plate
> 
> one of the best and ugliest products for the electrical industry


Yeah boy, just because ya can doesn't mean ya should. But the quality matches the wood work.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's crap work right there


used to know where there was a store when i was a kid that had wiring that bad or worse.:laughing:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> So special


just plug it in upside down!they work either way!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> used to know where there was a store when i was a kid that had wiring that bad or worse.:laughing:


I can visualize a few very similar I'd come across, walking by hoping a kid never stuck a finger in one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> just plug it in upside down!they work either way!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Whole lot more bad there than the meter pan.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Whole lot more bad there than the meter pan.


i see no ground rod,don't know what the 1" conduit on the right is for. plus the conduit isn't right.the conduit shouldn't be next to the rain gutter. what did i miss?:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## readydave8




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Barn power tapped off feeders to the house


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ceiling mounted panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Recessed receptacles


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pull chain and bell box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not completely buried


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trips breaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice overhead to the steel shed


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks tight


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating breaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Classic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Need a ballast just rebuild the circline fixture


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Utility company workmanship


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What next?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How the hell...?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is another picture I am putting in the iPad to show the customer why I can't find where the open splice is and have to rewire the dead outlet.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Took this when I went to one of the auto dealerships at my previous job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> Took this when I went to one of the auto dealerships at my previous job.


Funny, I think that is dealership SOP, like every electrical/mechanical/roof access room they have.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> How the hell...?


I wish there was a pic of the inside. Skills, they have skills, all in the wrong area but skills just the same.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks great


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wires over heating a lil


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Power to new fan, nailed it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great mounting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wasps


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Foil tape it


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Small hole method that seemed popular at one time


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice install?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Are fuses rare in some locations?


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are fuses rare in some locations?


Gold is more rare than fuses....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Gold is more rare than fuses....


One would only hope, I've heard of guys that light their cigars with $100s


----------



## MXer774

Crispy 3/0 anyone?


----------



## brodgers

HackWork said:


> How the hell...?


My guess is there's a timer inside the in-use cover and the hole was drilled to access receptacle on the timer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Neat and great labels


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The famous 10-3 feeders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Swinging switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ground for traveler


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapter for single phase gas stove....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Try to flip a breaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rain tight?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> The famous 10-3 feeders


is that 10-3? looks like 12-3. but still crazy!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> is that 10-3? looks like 12-3. but still crazy!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It's 10-3, if you look close you will see the orange jacket on the romex.


----------



## MXer774

Gotta love it! Found this slop today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MXer774 said:


> Gotta love it! Found this slop today.


My luck I'd have to mount a box right in the middle and those would be heating lines...


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Try to flip a breaker


Ok so your getting a lot of these off internet

But what about this one? Found on internet or . . .?


----------



## JasonCo

Doing this on some expensive looking carpet in a house, what the hell!!!


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Power to new fan, nailed it!


Ah, the classic centre staple. Southwire should really make romex with formed holes for nails.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Ah, the classic centre staple. Southwire should really make romex with formed holes for nails.


Maybe if you put together one of those online petitions it could catch their attention..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rats nest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greens


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What was this guy thinking?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just build it, what the hell?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glad one works, LMAO


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pinched


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed it !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Birds on a wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks safe enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh that's great


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Elevator in need


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clueless


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Probably wasn't good for long


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing looks legit


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

1" to 1 1/4"


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Caulk, tape, whatever it takes


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope the tape is good underwater


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Customized


----------



## MechanicalDVR

See here


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just bend it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trace out that alarm


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You had one job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Oakey

I doubt they make a cover for this


----------



## ralpha494

The cover was a pull-top. They are easily removed as seen in this photo.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This is not fake. Old house, the un-fused mains come in the center then the meters are split bolted off that. The mains are bare where the split bolts are, then to a 100yr old wood fuse box. Both meters are fed by a single 12 gauge wire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pump control


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just run 2 new circuits to panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lack of curb appeal


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't seem real thought out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

'Mistery Circuit'


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bass akwards


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapt-o-nut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found it !!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Must a been a genius


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Always laughable


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Good half


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tapped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Surprise


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The fast job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A step up


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jackhammer hit


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that zip cord?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right on through


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe it's sad??


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like those conduit bends?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found like that not a fake


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice job for electric brakes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wish I had learned electrical in preschool too.


----------



## catsparky1

That pay phone is across the street from Ala Moana shopping center .


----------



## nbb

MechanicalDVR said:


>


For the price of those conduit bodies, they were halfway to getting a bender and doing a proper saddle. Is that all rigid, or just the abomination around the other pipe? Interesting mix of threaded and compression fittings for sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nbb said:


> For the price of those conduit bodies, they were halfway to getting a bender and doing a proper saddle. Is that all rigid, or just the abomination around the other pipe? Interesting mix of threaded and compression fittings for sure.


That's EMT on the wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drip loop?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just trim it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Garage I mean garbage


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HO, been fine for years


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like Christmas


----------



## MechanicalDVR

? ? ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Garden conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb electric


----------



## MechanicalDVR

If it had been tight to the top...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just because you can...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Knotted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Peek-a-boo


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Call a pro for the lights they said......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great bends


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice strap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Look close


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well hello


----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Garden conduit?


Suitable for use in a wet area.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well hello


At first I thought that was old cloth covered cable. Then it winked at me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

inetdog said:


> Suitable for use in a wet area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Should be torn out and redone!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

inetdog said:


> At first I thought that was old cloth covered cable. Then it winked at me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


We have nasty snakes and spiders here.


----------



## Glock23gp

"One side of my double blade knife valve isn't working..."

Wonder why...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glock23gp said:


> "One side of my double blade knife valve isn't working..."
> 
> Wonder why...


Torque or thermal damage?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's different


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor boxes are expensive I guess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hmm, NOPE!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Counting on tape


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tight enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Play through


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Low bid?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Almost


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sunlight problems?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Best you could do?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't DIY if this is your best


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Could be real bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trace that out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stove receptacle wiring


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stacked


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not electrical but crap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really? Wow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whoops there it is


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too much free time?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Glock23gp

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really? Wow!


Only an 8" nailplate from legal...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

First time trying a KO?


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pull chain and bell box


Oh, so this was the "special order" light kit that lighting showroom associate was talking about!


MechanicalDVR said:


> Floating breaker





readydave8 said:


> View attachment 96122
> 
> 
> View attachment 96130


At least they installed a breaker.



MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks great


Try that with a Bakelite plate :jester:


MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice install?


Clearly somebody had too much time on their hands.


MechanicalDVR said:


> Caulk, tape, whatever it takes


That aluminum tape is truly awe inspiring 

______________________________________________________________________________________

Watch out Philips!


----------



## Glock23gp

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't DIY if this is your best


Saw this one on Facebook today


----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> A step up




It's for different height people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Plumb electric




This is what America was founded on; ingenuity. Wow. Glad we are past all that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice location for a disco


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hung off the tile


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great raceway


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried in wood


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What clearance


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY don't


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Size matters


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Garage or garbage special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Almost had it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Support


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3ph to hoist


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LB nope


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different route


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grounded??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right up the old gasline


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh no


----------



## MCasey

Dash Dingo said:


> Done that many times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it code compliant?


----------



## five.five-six

We laugh about this stuff, but they recovered 36 bodies from this warehouse this week directly due to code violations.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Whole lot going on here. They need 6' of backfill to make those meter sockets readable. Doubt that is going to occur based on paving.


----------



## Max C.

five.five-six said:


> We laugh about this stuff, but they recovered 36 bodies from this warehouse this week directly due to code violations.


Next time you deal with _*anybody*_ willing to live with some hacked-together, third-rate installation, show them this picture...


----------



## readydave8

*T-stat wire*

pictures didn't seem to attach, will try again


----------



## readydave8

*T-stat wire*

3 different towns, all this year

That last one they insulated tap with scotch tape


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

3 gang turned into 2


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 an a half showing one buried


----------



## MechanicalDVR

look close


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nice cable


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

whoops!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's missing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just blow right through that TJI


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too cold to bury?


----------



## readydave8

I see you're posting from Limbo, is that where your finding all these pix?

Anyway here's a technique I don't think you've posted yet, only 2 receptacles in the house were done that way, too lazy to use other screw?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> I see you're posting from Limbo, is that where your finding all these pix?
> 
> Anyway here's a technique I don't think you've posted yet, only 2 receptacles in the house were done that way, too lazy to use other screw?


Yeah boy, I'm in Limbo. As for the wiring method too many screws are more than some can handle.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's missing?


I don't see it.


MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah boy, I'm in Limbo. As for the wiring method too many screws are more than some can handle.


Welcome back.


----------



## emtnut

Jhellwig said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Welcome back.


When you go to shut the power, you'll not see it !


Nice to see you back Mech .... Are you only allowed to post in gems of the trade ?? :laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig

Now I see it.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How is this possible?


----------



## Cl906um

Jhellwig said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Welcome back.


Six switch rule. Doesn't need a main.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Welcome back.


No main breaker. 

Thanks, missed some of you guys. Just doesn't have the same feel to the place though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> How is this possible?


Big hammer maybe! We may not want to know the real answer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> When you go to shut the power, you'll not see it !
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back Mech .... Are you only allowed to post in gems of the trade ?? :laughing:


LOL, no just not feeling it. So much can change in a week.


----------



## GatewaySparky

I just took a job a month ago, back to roping new houses. Coming out of a service truck job, it's the gems I'm gonna miss!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

GatewaySparky said:


> I just took a job a month ago, back to roping new houses. Coming out of a service truck job, it's the gems I'm gonna miss!


There is nothing as satisfying as calling the shop and starting off with "you ain't gonna believe this chit"....


----------



## GatewaySparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is nothing as satisfying as calling the shop and starting off with "you ain't gonna believe this chit"....


There were a few jobs where I had to call in and clock out.....because I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb electrifying


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice fit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

But it's a GFI


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Moisture problems


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ground conduit bond...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ducted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Duct seal fetish


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Accidental find


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electrical clean up in aisle 1


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right


----------



## MechanicalDVR

close


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breakers are over rated


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ducted run, at least it will be cool sometimes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ground probs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad nutz


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real sideways..


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Taped nutz


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not so well hung


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A box by any other name


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

classic


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

B phase melt down


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Patch job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Build up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor attempt


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumb through


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tape crap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lazy mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ice boxes


----------



## Jhellwig

Cl906um said:


> Six switch rule. Doesn't need a main.


I know that. That is why I couldn't figure out what is wrong.



MechanicalDVR said:


> No main breaker.
> 
> Thanks, missed some of you guys. Just doesn't have the same feel to the place though.


Six throws.

I thought it was because of the lug attached to the drip edge on top with the ground from the cable in it.


----------



## Cl906um

Jhellwig said:


> I know that. That is why I couldn't figure out what is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Six throws.
> 
> I thought it was because of the lug attached to the drip edge on top with the ground from the cable in it.


Then why did you like emtnuts. Next post about trying to shut the power off. Maybe you could try reading a post without hitting the "like"button once. Does that give you reward points?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cl906um said:


> Then why did you like emtnuts. Next post about trying to shut the power off. Maybe you could try reading a post without hitting the "like"button once. Does that give you reward points?


You one of the new trolls?


----------



## Jhellwig

Cl906um said:


> Then why did you like emtnuts. Next post about trying to shut the power off. Maybe you could try reading a post without hitting the "like"button once. Does that give you reward points?


Who made you the king of liking things.

Shut up Meadow.


----------



## Cl906um

Jhellwig said:


> Who made you the king of liking things.
> 
> Shut up Meadow.


Hit like on deez nuts:thumbsup: is that some kind of nervous tick or what.


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> You one of the new trolls?


I have been here the whole time ninja. Just got a different number in my name. I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Jhellwig

My money is on funk or Meadow.


----------



## Cl906um

It's not that hard. Not like I am under some crazy alias. I was cl219um before. I come on site now and then. Mostly in the winter with nothing to do. Waiting for some more ice on the lakes to fish. Never scared to hit some of the more sensitive or controversial threads.⚡✊&#55356;&#57340;⚡⚡


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

No strip devices?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Window switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Universal replacement motor


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tiled in


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's missing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holiday lights open panel in public area


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut through some 2"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Iced fixture


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cluster


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Corrosion problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just add conduit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks safe


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## 350X

It's a really thoughtful thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

480v chip catcher


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Builtin headboard


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In wall treasures


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Recessed for stove


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close, not close enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

'Ess'


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open this panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What's missing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for that truss


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another fine job by Big Bang Electric


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> 480v chip catcher


What one man deems "fireworks..."


MechanicalDVR said:


> Open this panel


Thanks flippers.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ooh...ders a good one, eh!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh come on...they used a spec-grade device! Stop criticizing quality workmanship :jester:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Thanks Gomer.


MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks safe


Completely legit. Why ignore quality devices (this time, a _*tamper-resistant *_receptacle) 

_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> No strip devices?


Could they have stripped the sheathing as not to leave any exposed conductor?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Wur I kum frum, dis is da bezt we got!"


MechanicalDVR said:


> Not so well hung


How? Why? Wait, never mind...










MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Life's a breeze!"


MechanicalDVR said:


>


"What do you mean it's dangerous? This has been up and running for over ten years."


MechanicalDVR said:


>


¡Viva Europe!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


One point for "accessibility." -2341 for...accessibility!


----------



## Max C.

QUOTE=MechanicalDVR;3467385]







[/QUOTE]What hacks. They should have covered that fan before painting. Oh yeah, and maybe skipped the whole en-devour to begin with.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


If given the opportunity, this would have been me at age five (no joke).


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Why even install the box :001_huh:

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

A great video from a true professional. Lock-out-tag-out? Arc flash hazards? Forget about it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sparky said he could install a/c


----------



## MechanicalDVR

30amp heater on 14


----------



## MechanicalDVR

K&T - romex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

K&T on waterline


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-C meltdown


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lack of support


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Access this


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rust problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piped in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice drop


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More can lights


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cover needed?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Splices in drain heating water


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flow meter mount


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LOTO


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice run


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Read this


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Peek-a-boo


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

120v service


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Full house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## catsparky1

Is that hand dryer an ADA boo boo yeah ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

catsparky1 said:


> Is that hand dryer an ADA boo boo yeah ?


It's high and obstructed by the j-box.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Full house


Well I left a map, gosh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stage work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Never shrink tube


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quality hangers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why??


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Coax for 120v


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I just puked in my mouth.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sparky said he could install a/c


WHats that string hanging on the wall, how is that TV so small, and why does the couch look like the back seat from a van?


----------



## LGLS

When I gotinto the trade K&T was still a legal wiring method.



MechanicalDVR said:


> K&T - romex


----------



## MCasey

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> When I gotinto the trade K&T was still a legal wiring method.


K&T when installed properly is about as safe a wiring system as you can have.


----------



## brodgers

MechanicalDVR said:


> Coax for 120v


That's not coax. That is knob and tube wiring with the loom pulled way too far into the box. The loom should extend just past the clamp in the box.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Read this


Waco?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> WHats that string hanging on the wall, how is that TV so small, and why does the couch look like the back seat from a van?


The string is a power cord, the "tv" is a laptop, and the "couch" is I believe they call a banquette (for smaller areas), this is a pic from Australia.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bug breeder


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

subaqua box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hide a tranny


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Romess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice relamp


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Seen one of these lately?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

How many of these have you installed?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Subject to damage?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CO problem?


----------



## Forge Boyz

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A handle tie is actually what square D tells you to use to make a double pole tandem. I recently was looking for one and was slightly surprised when I found that out. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> A handle tie is actually what square D tells you to use to make a double pole tandem. I recently was looking for one and was slightly surprised when I found that out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Agreed but this is two different amperages


----------



## Forge Boyz

I did see that but didn't bother commenting on it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Look close


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

125amps on #6


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Did you take that one or find it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Did you take that one or find it?


It was messaged to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## mdnitedrftr

Couple of the one I've come across...








I wish I still had the picture of the sub panel being fed by jumper cables...


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Thought this was gonna be a quick fan swap....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually pretty neat for phone wiring of that era. Not done by TELCO, of course, but typical DIY.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## freefreeqaz

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Why bother for a box at all [emoji30] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

freefreeqaz said:


> Why bother for a box at all [emoji30]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


To anchor the device to?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumber?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting mount


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan rated?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Ty Wrapp

The nerve of those scumbag phone guys !


----------



## MCasey

Ty Wrapp said:


> The nerve of those scumbag phone guys !


The top photo looks unprofessional but the bottom photo has more conduit issues than phone.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now you're really scaring me.


----------



## Big John

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I mean, I'd strap and install the pipe straight, but I got no problem coming out of an LB like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Now you're really scaring me.


Yup, just bury it behind the ole water heater.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Big John said:


> I mean, I'd strap and install the pipe straight, but I got no problem coming out of an LB like that.


Isn't the LB supposed to be on a proper (Meyers Hub) hub and not just a male adapter? Side tapping the LB is in code?


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> Isn't the LB supposed to be on a proper (Meyers Hub) hub and not just a male adapter? Side tapping the LB is in code?




No it is not code to tap the side of any condulet, it is not expressly forbidden in the NEC or the White book... however all items are to be installed as per manufacturers instructions, deviating from them makes it a violation. 

Not to mention I think it is craftsmanship to do this. I do not understand why they could not have come out the bottom of the panel directly to achieve this. Just my personal opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> No it is not code to tap the side of any condulet, it is not expressly forbidden in the NEC or the White book... however all items are to be installed as per manufacturers instructions, deviating from them makes it a violation.
> 
> Not to mention I think it is craftsmanship to do this. I do not understand why they could not have come out the bottom of the panel directly to achieve this. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never come out the side of a meter pan with a male adapter and agree coming out the bottom would be the way to go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Got wood


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real quality


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adaptation


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like an erector set


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rat hole?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Man he's too short


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's safe, almost


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mud daubers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




They used the tap rule on this LMFAO!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too tight?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY drop


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stressed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Size matters


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

It doesn't work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I missed this one before:


----------



## just the cowboy

*A little worn*

This is a strain relief connector for rubber cord. It was hooked to a limit switch that was mounted on a die that cycles 300/min. The switch don't move it was just from vibration. 










They had it threaded into the switch body with the locknut outside of the switch as a jam nut to stop gthe connector from moving.

Didn't work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> This is a strain relief connector for rubber cord. It was hooked to a limit switch that was mounted on a die that cycles 300/min. The switch don't move it was just from vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had it threaded into the switch body with the locknut outside of the switch as a jam nut to stop gthe connector from moving.
> 
> Didn't work.


Whoops, they need to try again.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


well they had the right idea, they got rid of one fire hazard, but may have created another.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> Drop box:




It's things like this that make me love my job. You just can't make these kids of things up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

Drsparky14 said:


> It's things like this that make me love my job. You just can't make these kids of things up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Someone put that up there and thought to themselves. " damn I did a good job"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> It's things like this that make me love my job. You just can't make these kids of things up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that, fact is far stranger than fiction.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

ElectricMatt said:


> Someone put that up there and thought to themselves. " damn I did a good job"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THATS the sad part!


----------



## LGLS

ElectricMatt said:


> Someone put that up there and thought to themselves. " damn I did a good job"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be screwed up, but someone worked very long and hard on that and I for one think a little respect is in order.


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It may be screwed up, but someone worked very long and hard on that and I for one think a little respect is in order.


I think the installer should respect the judge that finds for the plaintiff, against him.


----------



## catsparky1

As long as the breakers have ON / OFF stamped on them and you can reach it it is legit stupid but legit . I have shown pics like that to inspectors all over and that is the common response from AHJ .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

catsparky1 said:


> As long as the breakers have ON / OFF stamped on them and you can reach it it is legit stupid but legit . I have shown pics like that to inspectors all over and that is the common response from AHJ .


They must be smoking some funny stuff. Panel maximum height is in the NEC.
I'm no code guru but I believe the maximum height for a main breaker is 6'7" AFF.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right on the old pvc


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grease and roahes, the joys of restaurant work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Now that's custom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It may be screwed up, but someone worked very long and hard on that and I for one think a little respect is in order.





We are entrusted by people who pay good money to install our work in a " neat and workmanlike manner." As per the NEC. I have no respect for someone who doesn't have respect for their own work. You have either been taught or have the resources today to learn the proper way of doing this job. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

catsparky1 said:


> As long as the breakers have ON / OFF stamped on them and you can reach it it is legit stupid but legit . I have shown pics like that to inspectors all over and that is the common response from AHJ .




As long as the switch or breaker is not located 6'7" above the floor. But the breaker box on the ceiling. Hey, could be legal as long as the ceiling was beneath 6'7" haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

What is that?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Hey, I see connectors used like that all the time. It's quite genius really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> The wire is obviously installed reversed to the screw direction!




Oh geez, I took this picture like 4 years ago in Portland during a basement panel change. So hilarious to see it reposted here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Do you know how much of a hassle it is to run an extension cord to blow dry your hair in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

west shore electric said:


> Free power is bueno




You see this a lot for marijuana grow rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> Now that's custom!


I applaud the craftsmanship of the hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> What is that?


A styrofoam-duct tape junction box of course.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Hey, I see connectors used like that all the time. It's quite genius really.


And a chance to get flagged for improper use.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> I applaud the craftsmanship of the hack.




Oh yeah! It looks better than a pipe coming out of an LB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Do you know how much of a hassle it is to run an extension cord to blow dry your hair in there?


Nope not really, I shave all my hair off but I have heard my wife mention it.


----------



## readydave8

Motel 6, Ocala, Florida, pic is sideways,sorry


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No matter the view angle it's ugly and wrong.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six




----------



## zac

five.five-six said:


>


Hey at least they saved him a space! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> No matter the view angle it's ugly and wrong.


Getting out of that panel is nearly impossible any other way though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Getting gout of that panel is nearly impossible any other way though.


Had to get access into panels in brick and cement block walls in schools countless times. Always cut a channel and came in with conduit. 

With the open space in the brick it wouldn't be much of a task really.


----------



## LGLS

ElectricMatt said:


> We are entrusted by people who pay good money to install our work in a " neat and workmanlike manner." As per the NEC. I have no respect for someone who doesn't have respect for their own work. You have either been taught or have the resources today to learn the proper way of doing this job.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Matt, I should have included a:


----------



## splatz

micromind said:


> Getting out of that panel is nearly impossible any other way though.


I was thinking about that, I feel like you could do it with a nipple out of the bottom, into a pull elbow, into a short piece of greenfield, into the conduit body.


----------



## micromind

splatz said:


> I was thinking about that, I feel like you could do it with a nipple out of the bottom, into a pull elbow, into a short piece of greenfield, into the conduit body.


I thought about an LL or LR close nippled into an LB but it'd likely peg the Hack-O-Meter......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Waterproof timer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great repair


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Couldn't find the panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Done by an engineer...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Targets !!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit suffering from fatigue


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pull just a tad more and ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

On an NYC sidewalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bet that 12 can get real warm


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Have fun in there


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I love this one


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Aluminum quality


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plastic anchors and no box


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting floor outlets


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Ty Wrapp

That looks like a phone terminal fed by lead cable.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Waterproof timer


And another busted off in-use cover.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

That's what toners are for!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> On an NYC sidewalk


Hey now, no violation. That white box is a RIDF remote water meter reader. The wire inside carries no current. These all had to be retrofitted into every property in NYC bacause up until about 25 years ago, NYC didn't have any water meters, your water bill was based on the number of toilets, spigots, showers, etc, within the building.

That's why my grandparents never had an outdoor spigot - you had to pay every month for it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Hey now, no violation. That white box is a RIDF remote water meter reader. The wire inside carries no current. These all had to be retrofitted into every property in NYC bacause up until about 25 years ago, NYC didn't have any water meters, your water bill was based on the number of toilets, spigots, showers, etc, within the building.
> 
> That's why my grandparents never had an outdoor spigot - you had to pay every month for it!


Looks like a trip hazard an ambulance chaser would have a wet dream about. No matter how you slice it, it is still a crap install.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like a trip hazard an ambulance chaser would have a wet dream about. No matter how you slice it, it is still a crap install.




Agreed!!! They make this thing called pvc that would install nicely in concrete to that box and accomplish the same goal and look like someone knew what they were doing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another ceiling job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

IHOP freezer controls


----------



## LARMGUY




----------



## ElectricMatt

WOW!!!!![emoji47] where do you start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> I missed this one before:


maybe it's a dead panel! otherwise someone one may be dead!


----------



## backstay

After a while I get tired of taking pictures of this stuff.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> IHOP freezer controls


time to rip that out & start over!:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another ceiling job


just one question, WHY?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> maybe it's a dead panel! otherwise someone one may be dead!


I understand it was still in use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> just one question, WHY?


Good question, seen many sub panels in ceilings but not whole panels.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> time to rip that out & start over!:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


Let them degrease it first.


----------



## ElectricMatt

Good morning 2017!!! Starting with double time and this Box.... Gonna be a GREAT year!!! [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> Good morning 2017!!! Starting with double time and this Box.... Gonna be a GREAT year!!! [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you have room to work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breaker anyone?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right in the return duct


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stuffed light pole


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Boxless


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why fish the pole? Tape it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Expensive electric rates?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Euro style, crooked!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Breaker anyone?


AHA! The problem in this photo is the horseshoe is upside down. That's how the luck runs out! :thumbup:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> I understand it was still in use.


YIKES!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In wall surprise


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Free screwdriver


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Keeping warm


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


> Keeping warm


I wonder what fried frog legs taste like.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> I wonder what fried frog legs taste like.


Chicken!


----------



## LGLS

Krolman said:


> I wonder what fried frog legs taste like.


In NYCs outer boroughs there are lots of nests built by wild Monk parrots encasing Con Edisons transformers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Annoying beep found:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 #14s = 1 #10?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mixed bag


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Underground 'romex' splice kit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Under shingles romex run:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zip cord...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tag out Tape out???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Teco wire hanger


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More zip cord


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> 2 #14s = 1 #10?


15+15=30. Conductors can do math right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> 15+15=30. Conductors can do math right?


It's a theory that's out there.


----------



## jeepman

MechanicalDVR said:


> Keeping warm


I hate frog, lizzards, any reptiles really. Especially when they are hiding in a enclosure! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A local casino used a similar method to keep a 2000 amp 480 volt breaker from tripping. 

It certainly kept the breaker from tripping but it caused a 1500 KVA transformer to burn up.......


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> 2 #14s = 1 #10?


Even worse, those breakers are listed for 2 conductors. No need to twist the wires together.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> A local casino used a similar method to keep a 2000 amp 480 volt breaker from tripping.
> 
> It certainly kept the breaker from tripping but it caused a 1500 KVA transformer to burn up.......


I've seen this type 'gem' more than a few times. Not like that was the service call at hand at the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Even worse, those breakers are listed for 2 conductors. No need to twist the wires together.........


Not explained in the DIY handbook, I'm sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

Snakes on a Plane got nothing on this thread


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Snakes on a cell tower


----------



## circuitman1

well they always say this one has gone to the dogs,this one has gone to the SNAKES!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Snakes on a cell tower


I had no idea snakes could climb something like that. I imagine they can see the infrared spectrum and know it's warm up there?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I had no idea snakes could climb something like that. I imagine they can see the infrared spectrum and know it's warm up there?


They love sunning themselves on trees so to them it's just a metal tree.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

UF in the old gas line?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> UF in the old gas line?


Is the valve a disconnecting means?

Well, I guess it'd work......once.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Is the valve a disconnecting means?
> 
> Well, I guess it'd work......once.......


I think it's an emergency 'cut off'!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Where aluminum and copper meet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WP cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grow ops?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Short nuts and bolts?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disposal wiring


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drowning!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smell burning?


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Chit, I tried 100 bulbs in there. So thats what the problem was!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Home Depot: "Lets do this. Or not, it's entirely up to you."

"You can do it, we can help. We can't do it, you can tell!"


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> Over heat much?




That looks more like water damage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Chit, I tried 100 bulbs in there. So thats what the problem was!


LMAO !!! Pretty much my first thought.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> That looks more like water damage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water will cause corrosion but the heat mark left on the cable jacket above the breaker screams over heating. Also the more rust on the set screw on the right is from getting hot as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan remote suicide


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Location, location, location


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sure we do auto repairs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe this should be the joke of the day.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

At least they fused it, LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Legit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glad they looked first


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Good ole 33


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sorta, NO!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Parallel stubs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This was a good idea???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just lazy


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice job, NOT!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Planning is key


----------



## MechanicalDVR

History repeats itself


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gas pipe problems


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different style j box


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Attic special


----------



## Tactical Sparky

This was found in a church daycare area a friend worked on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tactical Sparky said:


> This was found in a church daycare area a friend worked on.


The installer sure had some faith!


----------



## Drsparky14

Gnome said:


> Never seen a receptacle without mickey mouse ears at both ends; what is the purpose of the "key"s? IE: what can you do with them?




The key to remove the push in wires from the back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> Safe?




This is why we don't hook the neutral to the ground screw on devices. Smh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Twsity...


----------



## inetdog

Max C. said:


> Twsity...


When the electricity goes off you can just wind it up by hand. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> That's a first.


If the fuse blows you just need a extension ladder to change it...:laughing:


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those are some fantastic wirenuts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Those are some fantastic wirenuts.


Colorful at least


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Before and after


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks safe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Split bolt insulation


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sign guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bury those LBs


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is actually a quality installation.....notice the air-gap surge suppressor........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This is actually a quality installation.....notice the air-gap surge suppressor........lol.


Cancelled out by the nail/screw through the center of the lower romex!


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> The string is a power cord, the "tv" is a laptop, and the "couch" is I believe they call a banquette (for smaller areas), this is a pic from Australia.




That tv is not a laptop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> How many of these have you installed?




Many, they are for home theater work. You run romex from that to an outlet behind the tv so the tv can be surge protected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> That tv is not a laptop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expand the pic


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Before and after


nice job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Drsparky14

Gotta love the ground for this washer outlet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Gotta love the ground for this washer outlet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Par for the course years ago.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for 3' clearance in front


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


> So much for 3' clearance in front


Omg I'm dying, Is that panel section for the mice at night. To work on


----------



## Drsparky14

Grounds? F it, they aren't needed anyway to make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

All the neutrals were in separate lugs, but the grounds and water bond... one big lug will hold these. They aren't important anyway... smh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Drsparky14 said:


> All the neutrals were in separate lugs, but the grounds and water bond... one big lug will hold these. They aren't important anyway... smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well not separate lugs but at least not more than one or two in each lug. Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Plenum? What's that??? 
Duct seal? Stop using words I don't understand. I'm a contractor Jim not an engineer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Many, they are for home theater work. You run romex from that to an outlet behind the tv so the tv can be surge protected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You come across that many tvs that have a female to female plug?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Exterior dryer outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Maple_Syrup25

Dude how do you have this many pictures? Take up woodworking or hunting maybe ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ppsh

Just twist 2 #10s together for your neutral, same ampacity as the 1/0 conductors.










View on that service change wasn't too bad.


----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Seriously, this looks OK to me. Better than split bolts.


----------



## MCasey

bill39 said:


> Seriously, this looks OK to me. Better than split bolts.


A couple of those conductors look small, the connectors just floating in air looks odd to me. The fasteners also look small, I would have asked or fender washers and larger diameter screws or bolts. Those look like two tapcons and it appears the box is at least the depth of shallow unistrut off the wall.

Sometype of common grounnd buss would have been an improvement over all the individual lugs.

The smaller pvc at the base looks out of place.

The rough cement finish aroud the larger pvc could hold water and cause freeze spalling.


----------



## MCasey

Drsparky14 said:


> Plenum? What's that???
> Duct seal? Stop using words I don't understand. I'm a contractor Jim not an engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copper in a return plenum is not an issue, only combustables raise cain.


----------



## MCasey

Drsparky14 said:


> Many, they are for home theater work. You run romex from that to an outlet behind the tv so the tv can be surge protected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is a real use for thiis device? Is this a fake?


----------



## MCasey

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Dude how do you have this many pictures? Take up woodworking or hunting maybe ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thinkk many of us enjoy the photos, I know they bring some laughs to my day and those I share them with.


----------



## HackWork

MCasey said:


> What is a real use for thiis device? Is this a fake?


It's an inlet. Most commonly used to easily get power up to a wall mounted TV while being able to use a standalone surge protector for the TV.


----------



## MCasey

HackWork said:


> It's an inlet. Most commonly used to easily get power up to a wall mounted TV while being able to use a standalone surge protector for the TV.


How is this more useful than an Arlington box with a receptacle right behind the tv?


----------



## HackWork

MCasey said:


> How is this more useful than an Arlington box with a receptacle right behind the tv?


The inlet is installed lower down on the wall behind the piece of furniture that the components are inside of. It connects to (and powers) the outlet above it behind the TV.

https://www.wholesalelightingandelectrical.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/m/cmk70-2.jpg


----------



## bill39

MCasey said:


> A couple of those conductors look small, the connectors just floating in air looks odd to me. The fasteners also look small, I would have asked or fender washers and larger diameter screws or bolts. Those look like two tapcons and it appears the box is at least the depth of shallow unistrut off the wall.
> 
> Sometype of common grounnd buss would have been an improvement over all the individual lugs.
> 
> The smaller pvc at the base looks out of place.
> 
> The rough cement finish aroud the larger pvc could hold water and cause freeze spalling.


I was just referring to the insulated connectors. But yes, everything else you mentioned looks a little gamey.


----------



## Drsparky14

MCasey said:


> What is a real use for thiis device? Is this a fake?




An extension cord plugs from the surge protector to the reversed outlet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Had to be a fun pull


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TO, trailer owner


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service call: mast pulling away from house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Churches homemade warmer


----------



## readydave8

*diy project*

bx outdoor receptacle


----------



## readydave8

The tape on the box is holding receptacle, that mounting strip that the receptacle screws to was broken, same house that had the bx outdoor recep


----------



## readydave8

I think this was his original plan when he decided to put bx in with feeder, but found PVC (pipe very crowded)


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Service call: mast pulling away from house


That was one short mast.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That was one short mast.


It's not the size of the mast but the amperage in it they say!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's not the size of the mast but the amperage in it they say!


Why must we choose? Better to have both I always say.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Why must we choose? Better to have both I always say.


Just human nature I guess!


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Service call: mast pulling away from house


Talk about a creek close to the house........


----------



## LGLS

Holy chit that is a creek I thought it was a strange flooded driveway. How's the meter reader supposed to get to that one without appropriate swimwear? One wrong move and he's in the drink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Holy chit that is a creek I thought it was a strange flooded driveway. How's the meter reader supposed to get to that one without appropriate swimwear? One wrong move and he's in the drink.


Kind of like the meter readers around here. They need boots for many of the low laying areas.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who splices extension cords?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wire nuts and tape junction, not to leave out cable choice:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pattern / alignment problems


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glue mount


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice feed



How were they planning to close the cabinet door?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> How were they planning to close the cabinet door?


It had been left open!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice fan location?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special conduit fitting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cardboard jbox?


----------



## MCasey

Drsparky14 said:


> An extension cord plugs from the surge protector to the reversed outlet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't use anything like that as we wall and ceiling mount tvs and monitors in commercial installations all the time.


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I've heard of twisted pair but


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Basement shower


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In cabinet lighting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disco on the shelf


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whoa low


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Roaches


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice connector


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Heater mounted


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's some feed to that light


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Class act


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's some feed to that light


Not as energy efficient as they would have you believe...


----------



## freefreeqaz

MCasey said:


> I thinkk many of us enjoy the photos, I know they bring some laughs to my day and those I share them with.


And Thanks for sharing them [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyboy99

Were they compensating for voltage drop? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wooden jbox


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Light smoke combo


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Johnnyboy99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just mill out the lugs to fit the wire you have


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinking boxes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


At least it looks like they used WAGOS.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mex-I-mess


----------



## batwing44

Majewski said:


> That's a first.


very common on street lighting in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting take off.


----------



## Miller6386

Got a little hot









Samsung Note 7.5


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is actually pretty much genius!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This is actually pretty much genius!!


There are many things that work well but only when used by experienced people that know what's up. They just aren't code approved.

A temporary jumper extension cord off an overhead while doing a service upgrade for example.


----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Brings new meaning to the term "weatherproof boot"
:laughing:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Still must have passed inspection to get connected!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Still must have passed inspection to get connected!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen many services done with no permit and no inspection and the poco will come set the meter, they don't care about inspection stickers.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seen many services done with no permit and no inspection and the poco will come set the meter, they don't care about inspection stickers.




Still the Wild West out there eh? Right on. Trying to get our poco to turn us on is like pulling teeth sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Still the Wild West out there eh? Right on. Trying to get our poco to turn us on is like pulling teeth sometimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm mostly talking about NJ and NY state, hardly wild west.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm mostly talking about NJ and NY state, hardly wild west.




Wild wild east it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Still must have passed inspection to get connected!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don't see a lock tag. Guy might have reconnected himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

#10 feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Other than cramming a bunch of fittings into 6'' of space, that looks legit as long as they add a bushing on that uninsulated liquid tight fitting before pulling in the wire. (that *is* a chase/pull string in the box, right?)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Other than cramming a bunch of fittings into 6'' of space, that looks legit as long as they add a bushing on that uninsulated liquid tight fitting before pulling in the wire. (that *is* a chase/pull string in the box, right?)




It looks like a holy mess. Having used a deeper box and having the box closer to level and plumb along with not so recessed in the wall would have been much better than this abortion. There had to be a better way.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> It looks like a holy mess. Having used a deeper box and having the box closer to level and plumb along with not so recessed in the wall would have been much better than this abortion. There had to be a better way.


Well, a single 90 fitting off the EMT into the back of the box (deeper wouldn't hurt, for sure), then shimmed plumb, hammer-drilled and tapcon'd through the left side would've been way simpler, yes. 

It looks like it's anchored to the concrete through the back, so I figured that was the spec'd location (or maybe the intent is to add a raco 187 ring to bring it out 1/2'' past flush). Hard to tell what's plumb or not with tight shots... did you crop it yourself?

Appears to be a retrofit, anyway... isn't that cut off AC (to a formerly surface mounted 4'' box below?) in the bottom of the chipped-out pocket?


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Must be fiber optic run fire alarm strobe, or his knife wasn't sharp enough to cut through carflex.


----------



## Cl906um

Cl906um said:


> Must be fiber optic run fire alarm strobe, or his knife wasn't sharp enough to cut through carflex.


Is neat and workmanlike. Service loop taken to the next level. If the next device is three hundred feet away, maybe..


----------



## Johnnyboy99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Well, a single 90 fitting off the EMT into the back of the box (deeper wouldn't hurt, for sure), then shimmed plumb, hammer-drilled and tapcon'd through the left side would've been way simpler, yes.
> 
> It looks like it's anchored to the concrete through the back, so I figured that was the spec'd location (or maybe the intent is to add a raco 187 ring to bring it out 1/2'' past flush). Hard to tell what's plumb or not with tight shots... did you crop it yourself?
> 
> Appears to be a retrofit, anyway... isn't that cut off AC (to a formerly surface mounted 4'' box below?) in the bottom of the chipped-out pocket?


No I didn't crop it that was the way it was received. It does look like cut off greenfield below it. Can't tell what kind of box it went to. 

My first thought seeing it was that with the sealtite connector so close to the front it would be tight for a quality duplex receptacle to squeeze in next to it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cl906um said:


> Must be fiber optic run fire alarm strobe, or his knife wasn't sharp enough to cut through carflex.


I figured they left slack to remount after the shelving was installed but it still looks like a waste and may never get mounted where it needs to be..


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> I figured they left slack to remount after the shelving was installed but it still looks like a waste and may never get mounted where it needs to be..


Maybe a government job waiting for prints for the next phase. Because you can never finalize anything for the government. Wait...wait... Still nothing.. Ahh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cl906um said:


> Maybe a government job waiting for prints for the next phase. Because you can never finalize anything for the government. Wait...wait... Still nothing.. Ahh.


True enough. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Cl906um

Or else it could be temporary for the government facility altogether. Just looks like the final install to the common eye. Final conclusion.


----------



## Cl906um

I was kind of brought into the trades old school. One hand in a live panel.. You know. Old school. Working at a government facility, the apprentice that topped out thought he might try to do the same. I never did anything crazy, when we would get into a demo phase of a job, I would take off the cover, and clip wire off of breaker, and safety up both ends without removing the dead front. It helped us work safe, and also insured the government employee from coming up and energizing circuit we were working on. Since I have not seen a breaker lock out where you can do more than three breakers in sequence. He took the extra step to try to unterminate the wires and apparently shorted the whole panel out, they have totally cracked down and. Do not allow any hot work whatsoever. Kind of ruined it. I am not saying I blame them, but the trade has lost some skill. I think the way I had always done it was. The safest and most efficient way. God forbid you try to be efficient And make money on a government job.


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wrong polarity


----------



## Cl906um

Darr said:


> Other than cramming a bunch of fittings into 6'' of space, that looks legit as long as they add a bushing on that uninsulated liquid tight fitting before pulling in the wire. (that *is* a chase/pull string in the box, right?)




Can't bury 90degree fittings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cl906um said:


> Wrong polarity


Assuming the receptacles are wired correctly!


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> Assuming the receptacles are wired correctly!


I was assuming that was the feed. You know... To more recepts down line.:yes:


----------



## Cl906um

Darr said:


> Other than cramming a bunch of fittings into 6'' of space, that looks legit as long as they add a bushing on that uninsulated liquid tight fitting before pulling in the wire. (that *is* a chase/pull string in the box, right?)




We call them Chicago connectors, but they screw up through the box and into the other side of connector, (2 piece connector).They would work if you moved that box 2" to the left and got an extension to come out flush with the finish. Or chipped out enough for a 4x4 box and got the right size mud ring. That combobulation of fittings is no good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I guess a longer whip on the valve was completely out of the question?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Plumbing and Electrical may always be side by side but when you see their relationship with one another it's Electrifrying.


----------



## cuba_pete

Cl906um said:


> ...they have totally cracked down and. Do not allow any hot work whatsoever. Kind of ruined it. I am not saying I blame them, but the trade has lost some skill. I think the way I had always done it was. The safest and most efficient way. God forbid you try to be efficient And make money on a government job.


Our BOSC has some "electricians" with some licensed by the state, some not. Some you just shake your head and the card just doesn't seem to matter.

"They", luckily, are not allowed in my facility without a clearance and/or an escort. I don't let them work on tactical power whatsoever...all me and my division. I'll get a workcenter standby who joke about the ways they'll knock me off of the live circuit...


----------



## LGLS

Krolman said:


> Plumbing and Electrical may always be side by side but when you see their relationship with one another it's Electrifrying.


Since that disco is weatherproof it's designed to ward off all kinds of pouring rain, snow, etc. I have no problem with it being located under an outdoor spigot, which 99% of the time is only used with a garden hose attached to it anyway. 

This is exactly one of those situations where inspectors want to violate you on, but really have no justification for doing so other than it doesn't look or feel good in their opinion.


----------



## Krolman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Since that disco is weatherproof it's designed to ward off all kinds of pouring rain, snow, etc. I have no problem with it being located under an outdoor spigot, which 99% of the time is only used with a garden hose attached to it anyway.
> 
> This is exactly one of those situations where inspectors want to violate you on, but really have no justification for doing so other than it doesn't look or feel good in their opinion.


You have a point but is there anything about this in the book of rules?


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Somebody pissed the sheet rockers off!!!! I am impressed they did such a good job cutting around it and floating it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Since that disco is weatherproof it's designed to ward off all kinds of pouring rain, snow, etc. I have no problem with it being located under an outdoor spigot, which 99% of the time is only used with a garden hose attached to it anyway.
> 
> This is exactly one of those situations where inspectors want to violate you on, but really have no justification for doing so other than it doesn't look or feel good in their opinion.




Correct you are, however you should not create the potential to subject the disconnect to more water than necessary in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Since that disco is weatherproof it's designed to ward off all kinds of pouring rain, snow, etc. I have no problem with it being located under an outdoor spigot, which 99% of the time is only used with a garden hose attached to it anyway.
> 
> This is exactly one of those situations where inspectors want to violate you on, but really have no justification for doing so other than it doesn't look or feel good in their opinion.


You can hold a gun to your head as long as you don't pull the trigger but it's still a stupid idea.

A waterline over top of a panel freaks many inspectors out, a faucet over a disco is dumb from any angle.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can hold a gun to your head as long as you don't pull the trigger but it's still a stupid idea.
> 
> 
> 
> A waterline over top of a panel freaks many inspectors out, a faucet over a disco is dumb from any angle.




Amen!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too tight?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTH?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shoert!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dead end


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor box? 









Really?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Built in?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is what happens when restaurants and catering halls don't want to spring for a modern preset dimming system. As long as high capacity dimmers with the external cooling fins have to be derated when ganged, these abortions will continue.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> This is what happens when restaurants and catering halls don't want to spring for a modern preset dimming system. As long as high capacity dimmers with the external cooling fins have to be derated when ganged, these abortions will continue.


Exactly spot on!


----------



## Jamato

Who needs conduit, anyway?


----------



## Johnnyboy99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jamato said:


> Who needs conduit, anyway?


All mc just reminds me of a cheap office building or strip mall stores.


----------



## Jamato

This was in a mall!


----------



## 360max

Panel install between rows of washing machines


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## ElectricMatt

five.five-six said:


> https://youtu.be/oPwrodxghrw




Lol[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> https://youtu.be/oPwrodxghrw


Now there was a 99 I'd hang out with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

12 ga on a 40?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sparky to the rescue


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crap tap, what side of the meter you think this comes from?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right in the old fake shutter


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just beat it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trimmed?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Owner installed up lights


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I love it. Really classes up the place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I love it. Really classes up the place.


Oh yeah boy, it just dresses up those great house numbers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What the heck is the story on that one?

They were planning on adding an automatic transfer switch in the bottom loop (with generator line to be added through the wall later) to feed the emergency circuits in the panel on the right, or what?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> What the heck is the story on that one?
> 
> They were planning on adding an automatic transfer switch in the bottom loop (with generator line to be added through the wall later) to feed the emergency circuits in the panel on the right, or what?


Not sure, had it sent to me with no dialogue.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Hey, whatcha mean I ain't gettin' paid for this?!?"


MechanicalDVR said:


> Owner installed up lights


The meter reader complained that it was too dark over there:jester:

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Outdoor hack time!*​
"But Popular Mechanics said this would be easy!"






No comment:






Clearly nothing could have been done differently :no:











DIYer of the century right here!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice temp


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

10' ladder to reach the disco


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Roof is leaking?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Where's the panel?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bugs in the strobe


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well lookie here


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## NDC

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet they used 3" screws for this


----------



## NDC

Peek-a-boo! This never gets old


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's weird... don't extension rings usually cost *more* than a box?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That doesn't look like a listed cover, either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> That's weird... don't extension rings usually cost *more* than a box?


I don't think price was a concern, as it isn't in many of these '_*gems*_'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## rrolleston

All from the same house/garage at one property.


----------



## Forge Boyz

Darr said:


> That's weird... don't extension rings usually cost *more* than a box?


It's kind of like when someone use 9 LR's or LL's in a conduit run and you just have to wonder where they managed to find them

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crappy location


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup water line through the box


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Children's play area


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Maybe that's the gas supply shutoff for the furnace? 
I mean, anyone that would locate piping joints inside a breaker panel is just as likely to use PEX as gas line. :jester:


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


There is back-stabbing, and then there is...whatever this is! Also, does that white paint infer that the black wires are in fact "neutral" 


MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Custom lighting," otherwise known as Craigslist and $52.68 later...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Maybe that's the gas supply shutoff for the furnace?
> I mean, anyone that would locate piping joints inside a breaker panel is just as likely to use PEX as gas line. :jester:


You've got a valid point! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## apprntice

MechanicalDVR said:


>




I've seen that guy's work before











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apprntice

The best thing? It's a new construction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darr

apprntice said:


> I've seen that guy's work before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Except








that style is typically available with IP20 rated covers, but I'm not sure how you would render those 'tap rule feeder' blocks safe without bending a custom plexiglas cover for them yourself.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




I don't even know where to begin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> I don't even know where to begin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the guy that added the second one and thought it was okay.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> With the guy that added the second one and thought it was okay.




Lol... it kills me people are getting paid good money to do this and even worse people are getting charged an a** ton to get this kind of sh!* work!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Sure as the sun rises in the East, that's the next pole to get mowed down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Free floating cables


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating conduit:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Garden hose conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old 480v heater


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## catsparky1

Mech bro I love this thread . it cracks me up . keep it going yeah .


----------



## five.five-six

That's electrical artistry...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> That's electrical artistry...


I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. From my chair it looks like a holy mess.

Looking at what will be grade level those meters look like they will be just over knee height for one thing. Let's avoid the elephant in the room, that loop around.....


----------



## five.five-six

*I kidd, I kidd LOL*


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!

I think we have the winner, folks. :notworthy:

The scariest part might be the friable insulation on those pipes, btw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


>


If you stop just below and beyond the new meter pan the worst parts come into play. 

The location and height of the original meter pan and that abortion of a wall light set that whole install off on an ugly note.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!
> 
> I think we have the winner, folks. :notworthy:
> 
> The scariest part might be the friable insulation on those pipes, btw.


What do you think phone guy turned electrician?


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you stop just below and beyond the new meter pan the worst parts come into play.
> 
> The location and height of the original meter pan and that abortion of a wall light set that whole install off on an ugly note.


I've done, I don't know -26,  of these in my time.

I've never concerned myself with the old meter connection. Often leaving the old stuff on the wall. I will take it off if the owner requests. The owner if he/she desires can patch up the old mess.

I think in this pic the electrician tried to help the owner out and conceal the old stuff as best he could. He got a lot of flak so probably next time he might rebuild the frame, do nothing like me, or not post a pic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> I've done, I don't know -26,  of these in my time.
> 
> I've never concerned myself with the old meter connection. Often leaving the old stuff on the wall. I will take it off if the owner requests. The owner if he/she desires can patch up the old mess.
> 
> I think in this pic the electrician tried to help the owner out and conceal the old stuff as best he could. He got a lot of flak so probably next time he might rebuild the frame, do nothing like me, or not post a pic.


Oh I agree, I'd have left that mess for a carpenter or homeowner to deal with 99 did the best he could with what he had to start with. Nothing from the new pan up looks wacky.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wonder how long that's been in there?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sparky's pool heater, what could go wrong?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sparky's pool heater, what could go wrong?



I like how there's just a single nail into the end of the vertical so the element holder can swivel. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks legit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dr Pepper underground splice kit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LOL!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pertty low!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Built in holder


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumber wiring...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What door?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom floods


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Through the mop sink...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Out of sight...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I guess wall mounting was out of the question?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lotus should use this picture as a selling point for their low profile light :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Lotus should use this picture as a selling point for their low profile light :thumbsup:


LOL! Damn straight, I've seen many guys chop out a 2x but when you start talking timers.....it's a whole other level of stupid!


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Done by the same guy as









right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

PVC and sunlight


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

Not sure if this has been asked and answered, so sorry if it has....

Are these all pictures that you have personally taken or stuff you find in Google?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Not sure if this has been asked and answered, so sorry if it has....
> 
> Are these all pictures that you have personally taken or stuff you find in Google?


All from various sources, none from google.


----------



## 350X

A few recent gems here in the gem state:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> All from various sources, none from google.


I am on the Facebook page so this thread kinda lost its zing.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's the issue here?


----------



## LGLS

Jhellwig said:


> I am on the Facebook page so this thread kinda lost its zing.


Which Facebook page? If I don't find something good on Facebook I'm about to ditch it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What's the issue here?


The POA, note the second insulator basically on top of the first.


----------



## Jhellwig

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Which Facebook page? If I don't find something good on Facebook I'm about to ditch it.


Hacks and electrical violations.

Sorry, it is electrical hacks and violations.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Hacks and electrical violations.
> 
> Sorry, it is electrical hacks and violations.


Well I can honestly say I've never been to that site. But thanks, I'll check that one out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tight bends


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


As if the obvious isn't bad enough, look at the stray strands on the breaker 3 slots above the main focus.


----------



## Darr

Switched said:


> Not sure if this has been asked and answered, so sorry if it has....
> 
> Are these all pictures that you have personally taken or stuff you find in Google?


I've seen some of them in EC&M's "Illustrated Catastrophies"... you might have to register and login their site to get to their Top 10 lists of pics from previous years.


----------



## circuitman1

micromind said:


> As if the obvious isn't bad enough, look at the stray strands on the breaker 3 slots above the main focus.


can you say "KABOOM.":vs_boom:
:vs_boom::vs_boom:


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> The POA, note the second insulator basically on top of the first.




Not to mention that riser is below the roof line. Supposed to be 3' above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




I like how they put that small piece of black around A phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> Not to mention that riser is below the roof line. Supposed to be 3' above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen that so much it isn't even something I notice anylonger. 

In some areas that is SOP.

That was the way the poco wanted it when I did the service on my last house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Foil fuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One strand will do


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No one will see it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Locked out?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Feed your dog!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumber maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Professional fuse?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chopper electric inc


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New ceiling fan


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crappy job


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice exit sign


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> The POA, note the second insulator basically on top of the first.


I wonder what that crosby-clipped messenger is even for... looks like the triplex is on the bottom messenger. 

At least the top one didn't saddle the dead end.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> No one will see it


Right... that's what the guys who cut the hole in the roof said when they lifted the conduit and slid their vent under it. Look at the full size and you can see the leftover half-strap where the conduit used to be secured to the ridge panel next to where the vent is now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I wonder what that crosby-clipped messenger is even for... looks like the triplex is on the bottom messenger.
> 
> At least the top one didn't saddle the dead end.


Seems like with them so close together with a little wind the two would rub together and cause a problem at some point down the road.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Right... that's what the guys who cut the hole in the roof said when they lifted the conduit and slid their vent under it. Look at the full size and you can see the leftover half-strap where the conduit used to be secured to the ridge panel next to where the vent is now.


Like a broken window, it doesn't matter much who caused it, there is still a repair to be made.


----------



## readydave8

ElectricMatt said:


> Not to mention that riser is below the roof line. Supposed to be 3' above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


So, wait - that one ^ is the inside of this one?


----------



## ElectricMatt

readydave8 said:


> why?




That was an inaccurate statement in my part. I went to look it up in 230.24 and read the exceptions to realize the statement I made was wrong. Exception no. 4 clearly states 3' is not required. 

Local jurisdiction does require it around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

Darr said:


> So, wait - that one ^ is the inside of this one?




Looks like a combination of commercial and residential maybe a small restaurant or something maybe all they had was EMC and connectors to waste or they were using it as a on off switch for a 220vac water heater in most cases you findRomax running through the walls without a ground in this case maybe they were using the EMC for the ground. Although standard practices to tighten down all your connectors 100%. Is not the case so much in the picture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> So, wait - that one ^ is the inside of this one?


Yup, the homeowners father added a disposal with the feed taken from the existing under cabinet lighting.


----------



## Drsparky14

Hot tub wiring ran in 1" conduit through a 2" hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Same hot tub job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glad the box was deep enough:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting place to put a receptacle:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New use for a washing machine box:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumbers.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Ty Wrapp

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I have seen that before, where a card reader was on the other side of the door.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


why so hi?this off of a three phase bank?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


what's going on here?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


:vs_boom::vs_boom::vs_boom::vs_boom:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> what's going on here?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


Two contactors in series!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

More fake fuses


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice fixture


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Apprentices


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Live 480v


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice offset


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Hey that was at the plant I was working at this weekend. My buddy took that pick. The gang Box had a 480 - 240 transformer in it with a ton of plugs on the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darr

ElectricMatt said:


> Hey that was at the plant I was working at this weekend. My buddy took that pick. The gang Box had a 480 - 240 transformer in it with a ton of plugs on the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So, you plug it into the nearest 3-phase welder outlet and everyone can charge their phones while they work?


----------



## Switched

You know the funniest/saddest part of all these pictures?

The fact that some moron is patting themselves on the back for a job well done!

I Googled how to do it.... 

My grandfather was an electrician so.... 

I did a summer of electrical work while in college....


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




That's what those plumbers get for putting their pipe where it doesn't belong. Amirite?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMatt

Darr said:


> So, you plug it into the nearest 3-phase welder outlet and everyone can charge their phones while they work?




There is a lot of 3 phase 480 twist locks around for motors. These millwrights do nothing but this chicken plant. Then they run all their grinders, saws, and welders off that feed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

All of 8' AFG


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Two contactors in series!


hi mech, i got that there in series , but why? what purpose?


----------



## Drsparky14

circuitman1 said:


> hi mech, i got that there in series , but why? what purpose?




Double contractors in a series. I have seen this for safety systems. Where two offices have a keyswitch to enable something and they both need to be enabled at the same time. 

Imagine the movies when two military officers enter their key and push the button at the same time to launch a missile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> hi mech, i got that there in series , but why? what purpose?


That is the question, WHY? No reason I know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Double contractors in a series. I have seen this for safety systems. Where two offices have a keyswitch to enable something and they both need to be enabled at the same time.
> 
> Imagine the movies when two military officers enter their key and push the button at the same time to launch a missile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do that much simpler without using two contactors, just series the switches.


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can do that much simpler without using two contactors, just series the switches.




True


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> True
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two coils, two sets of contacts, twice the chances for failure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Seen one lately?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Huh... shouldn't there be the other pole of 120 connected where that green wire is at?

And I don't know what to make of the 2 lugs on the neutral bar... is that last screw on the right a bonding screw for a separately derived system... or is the open hole a missing bonding screw from a simple sub-panel?

(I'm all for pounding an extra rod for sub panels if that's what that bare #8? #6? on the top lug is for... if you're more than 100' from the main ground rod, there could easily be a difference in potential to ground.)

Or am I just a dumb electrician? lain:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Huh... shouldn't there be the other pole of 120 connected where that green wire is at?
> 
> And I don't know what to make of the 2 lugs on the neutral bar... is that last screw on the right a bonding screw for a separately derived system... or is the open hole a missing bonding screw from a simple sub-panel?
> 
> (I'm all for pounding an extra rod for sub panels if that's what that bare #8? #6? on the top lug is for... if you're more than 100' from the main ground rod, there could easily be a difference in potential to ground.)
> 
> Or am I just a dumb electrician? lain:


I'd say the green wire on phase B and the black on the neutral buss need to swap positions and I'd think the empty hole on the neutral buss is the bonding screw hole. 

I hope this was homeowner and not electrician but one never knows.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Nothing wrong here at all. That fixture is so obviously water _*and*_ vapor-tight. Did I mention its coloring matches the plumbing?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


There's thrift...and then there's this "gift!"

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Let the ignorance ensue :thumbsup: 

So a non-life threatening installation is "really cheesy?" Some people:






Oooh, this is just top-notch!






That fire extinguisher is a smart move:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clay can light


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasty feeders


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Professional


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rubber cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shower jbox


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice chase for the SER


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trip hazard much


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just chop it out


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nema 3R


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumber??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Special connector?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumbtrician?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close to the romex


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Where do you start?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Nothing wrong here at all. That fixture is so obviously water _*and*_ vapor-tight. Did I mention its coloring matches the plumbing?There's thrift...and then there's this "gift!"




What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Clay can light


That's the only way I'll ever accept calling them pot lights. Friggin' Canucks.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where do you start?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpY0tmpLZBs


Good choice!


----------



## Darr

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's the only way I'll ever accept calling them pot lights. Friggin' Canucks.


I thought "pot lights" were artificial sunlight for medical marry juana.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's the only way I'll ever accept calling them pot lights. Friggin' Canucks.


:laughing:


----------



## Glock23gp




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

PVC jbox?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fun space to work in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Low bid?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Homeowner?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nobody could trip on that!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New furnace old switch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cook those wires


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

3 x 20 makes a 60???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Resort living!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different type of 3fer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close to the milling machine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Basement ready for sheetrock??? You get what you pay for....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just hang the fan with phasing tape


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I, I, I, just gotta know . . . why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

LOTO?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like this a while


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOTO?


LOTO at its finest!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> LOTO at its finest!


Write a note and pray everyone can read it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Johnnyboy99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMatt

LARMGUY said:


> I, I, I, just gotta know . . . why?




Stupidity knows no logic ever therefore there is no logical response to why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Resort living!


A closer look at a heated shower head.


----------



## ElectricMatt

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> A closer look at a heated shower head.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNjA0aee07k




That is mind boggling that is even allowed to be sold on the free market!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electro916

BEAUTIFUL conduit install.


----------



## electro916

Hot medicine cabinet.


----------



## electro916

Just jam the neutral in there...









Worst part is they have a 240v well pump off of the center 2 tandems with no handle tie.


----------



## Drsparky14

electro916 said:


> Just jam the neutral in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part is they have a 240v well pump off of the center 2 tandems with no handle tie.




Grounds and neutrals aren't separated either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> A closer look at a heated shower head.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNjA0aee07k


They had one of these in a hotel we stayed at in the BVI, I just didn't shower


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> They had one of these in a hotel we stayed at in the BVI, I just didn't shower


Used them in several dive destinations over the years and never felt a tingle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electro916 said:


> Hot medicine cabinet.


That could add a shock to one's early am bathrooming grooming experience.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That switch may give you a need to call SOS


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

My poor OCD...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great with kids around


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Noted:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rats love free range plastic


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Drsparky14

Please patch lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Please patch lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All that for two lousy cans?


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> All that for two lousy cans?




4 more on the other side of the room as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> 4 more on the other side of the room as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why couldn't they have drilled with long extensions from light to spot and spot to light ?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Except for the roof-penetration-flashing box cover on that wall...












Those guys just need to swap water heaters, then they'll be all set. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Except for the roof-penetration-flashing box cover on that wall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys just need to swap water heaters, then they'll be all set. :laughing:


I totally don't get the roof flashing. What was the reasoning?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why couldn't they have drilled with long extensions from light to spot and spot to light ?


It looks to me like they *did* use a long flexible bit (through the large holes), but then didn't have fiberglass fishing rods so they had to drill hand holes at each joist to fish the wire through. 

Seems like it would've been easier to do from above, anyway, even if it's a ranch/rambler. I've used flexible bits to go down through headers and blocking, or through sill plates on interior walls (insulation in exterior walls usually prevents their use), but never through multiple ceiling joists.

homedepot.com/p/203913339
homedepot.com/p/204178241
homedepot.com/p/204178243

(Not that I'm shilling for klein *or* home depot... that's just what I bought there.)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> It looks to me like they *did* use a long flexible bit (through the large holes), but then didn't have fiberglass fishing rods so they had to drill hand holes at each joist to fish the wire through.
> 
> Seems like it would've been easier to do from above, anyway, even if it's a ranch/rambler. I've used flexible bits to go down through headers and blocking, or through sill plates on interior walls (insulation in exterior walls usually prevents their use), but never through multiple ceiling joists.
> 
> homedepot.com/p/203913339
> homedepot.com/p/204178241
> homedepot.com/p/204178243
> 
> (Not that I'm shilling for klein *or* home depot... that's just what I bought there.)



Before the days of fiberglass fishing rods we would drill through with long extensions and tie string in the hole in the tip of the auger and pull string back to fish the wire with, you don't need to do it by hand. If the auger is where you need to be......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Drsparky14

Darr said:


> It looks to me like they *did* use a long flexible bit (through the large holes), but then didn't have fiberglass fishing rods so they had to drill hand holes at each joist to fish the wire through.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it would've been easier to do from above, anyway, even if it's a ranch/rambler. I've used flexible bits to go down through headers and blocking, or through sill plates on interior walls (insulation in exterior walls usually prevents their use), but never through multiple ceiling joists.
> 
> 
> 
> homedepot.com/p/203913339
> 
> homedepot.com/p/204178241
> 
> homedepot.com/p/204178243
> 
> 
> 
> (Not that I'm shilling for klein *or* home depot... that's just what I bought there.)




This was the bottom floor of a three story home. It was not trusses above or I would have used fish rods. There is a hole on each side of the runners. So I could see on each side that I wasn't drilling a wire or a pipe. Good thing too cause the ceiling had both everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why couldn't they have drilled with long extensions from light to spot and spot to light ?


they wanted a new ceiling anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## Darr

Drsparky14 said:


> [ ... ]
> So I could see on each side that I wasn't drilling a wire or a pipe. Good thing too cause the ceiling had both everywhere.


Heh... yeah - that could make a big mess in a hurry.

But unless it was oak or bamboo plank flooring on the overhead floors (either are fairly rare on upper floors) I think I'd still rather do it from above (that allows installing stud guards, too). Up to the homeowner, of course; pay me a little more or hire drywallers and painters... and if it's popcorn, good luck blending the patches. That knockdown splatter isn't bad to blend as long as your gun can match the original blob sizes, though.


----------



## Drsparky14

Darr said:


> Heh... yeah - that could make a big mess in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> But unless it was oak or bamboo plank flooring on the overhead floors (either are fairly rare on upper floors) I think I'd still rather do it from above (that allows installing stud guards, too). Up to the homeowner, of course; pay me a little more or hire drywallers and painters... and if it's popcorn, good luck blending the patches. That knockdown splatter isn't bad to blend as long as your gun can match the original blob sizes, though.




I don't do Sheetrock repair, but I do always give the number of the guy I know does great work. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis

MechanicalDVR said:


>


now THATS creative thinking!


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh, c'mon... so the switch is $15 (plus s&h) - that still doesn't mean someone had to do all *that*.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-5007nb-circular-saw-parts-c-97_98_101_109.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Speaker wire?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Speaker wire?


I was thinking FA and they skipped drilling/dropping it in the box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Backless


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dimmer problem?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stubby


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Woody!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Night moves!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Weather head looks just a little low!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trippy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating drop?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cover up the raceway


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nightmare


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cabinet guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is that in someone's SHTF shelter made from a shipping container?

Seems like a compression to box 90 would've fit in a top knockout to tuck the cross piece right up into the recess... as long as a compression fitting is being used in that cover, anyway.

_e.g._
homedepot.com/p/100128279
homedepot.com/p/202077061
homedepot.com/p/100154530
homedepot.com/p/202077063


----------



## electro916




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breaker with a built in night light


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Love that pvc run


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"But the instrucshuns sed 2 use a box!"


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Art...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Apart from those two Leviton Smart Lock Pro ©™® GFCIs being of different generations, I do not see any issues here :no:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those guys were obviously professionals. After all, the ground pin is _*up*_ on all three devices. And the sad face...it simply adds character!


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What even :001_huh:
____________________________________________________________________

This was a trend :laughing: :help: 




















​


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> What even :001_huh:


It's a heater, installed near the floor level in a cedar closet.


----------



## Darr

How does the kung-fu maintenance guy *know* the power's off? He never tested anything after he flipped off the breakers in that sub panel!

Also, I think painting the buttons might violate 110.12(B).

Strictly the exterior, not so much, though... Leviton even has a blog about their Renu line where they do NOT mention painting devices voiding the UL listing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Carptrician


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You have no power and you reset the main breaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just bury it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Parking a lot


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half-masted???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oven feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## brodgers

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's worst? The sh*tty conduit job or the cable clamp used as a knockout seal?


----------



## ElectricMatt

brodgers said:


> What's worst? The sh*tty conduit job or the cable clamp used as a knockout seal?




I am afraid I would have to choose the conduit if we are talking the worst of two evils. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brodgers said:


> What's worst? The sh*tty conduit job or the cable clamp used as a knockout seal?


Most would miss th eclamp, everyone sees the conduit!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Under the sink panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Deli tray cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Use them like this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A+ for creativity and the welds are pretty good too!


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The guy is an idiot.....if he would have twisted the small blue wire a half-turn, the red wire could have been landed straight out instead of at an angle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> A+ for creativity and the welds are pretty good too!


They look like an off brand and he cut them at two different lengths! Obviously a hack!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> The guy is an idiot.....if he would have twisted the small blue wire a half-turn, the red wire could have been landed straight out instead of at an angle.


LOL!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Almost


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Anathera

Looks like an old surge supressor? On that ac disconnect?


----------



## Kevin

If you are coming over now can you get me a case of Pepsi please?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If you are coming over now can you get me a case of Pepsi please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


How I managed to post on here, a text for my girlfriend is beyond me 😂 how do I delete my post?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This isn't that bad.


----------



## Signal1

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> How I managed to post on here, a text for my girlfriend is beyond me 😂 how do I delete my post?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


At least it was just a case of Pepsi


----------



## Darr

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> This isn't that bad.


Manual zone control?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Obviously a gas dryer on the other side of that wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Feed out to garage


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Attic tap


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ever hear of a gutter?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

The asbestos is normally the worst part


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Basement butchery


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Home made splice caps sorta


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> This isn't that bad.


Really? What is good about it?

You don't think those boxes swing back and forth anytime they are touched?

There has to be a space left between the box and the Jbox cover on the pump for the cover to slide in place so I would bet those chase nipples are pretty loose fitting.

I've been in thousands of boiler rooms in my time and never seen anyone mount switches on the backs of mini pumps so the guy that did this is the only one I know that thought it was a good idea.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> How I managed to post on here, a text for my girlfriend is beyond me 😂 how do I delete my post?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Hmm, hard to say. Is she cute? Can she drop us all off a pop?:thumbsup:


----------



## CynthiaMarie

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL, nope R-U-S-T of all things!


Iron. That's what the taste was/is. Blood. MMMMM


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CynthiaMarie said:


> Iron. That's what the taste was/is. Blood. MMMMM


Exactly! But most people don't like to admit it.


----------



## LGLS

Darr said:


> Manual zone control?


I'm thinking the sparky mistakenly thought each pump required a disconnect.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really? What is good about it?
> 
> You don't think those boxes swing back and forth anytime they are touched?
> 
> There has to be a space left between the box and the Jbox cover on the pump for the cover to slide in place so I would bet those chase nipples are pretty loose fitting.
> 
> I've been in thousands of boiler rooms in my time and never seen anyone mount switches on the backs of mini pumps so the guy that did this is the only one I know that thought it was a good idea.


OK you don't have to bite my head off. I'm just saying that as hacked installations go, it's not as bad as the others.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> OK you don't have to bite my head off. I'm just saying that as hacked installations go, it's not as bad as the others.


Man, I'd hate to see you get an official USMC ass chewing if you thought that was bad. :001_huh:

Some of these HVAC/R related hack jobs just really annoy me. 

I've spent too much time in mechanical rooms cleaning up nasty wiring and crap installs from other guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switches in the shower


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lugs are a tad too wide


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really? What is good about it?
> 
> You don't think those boxes swing back and forth anytime they are touched?
> 
> There has to be a space left between the box and the Jbox cover on the pump for the cover to slide in place so I would bet those chase nipples are pretty loose fitting.
> 
> I've been in thousands of boiler rooms in my time and never seen anyone mount switches on the backs of mini pumps so the guy that did this is the only one I know that thought it was a good idea.


Oh, those are pumps? I thought they looked like ASCO red hat valves.


----------



## JHFWIC

This thread always makes my day!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Taco 007 mini pump:










ASCO Red Hat Solenoid valve:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad low?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Temp service:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Temp lighting?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad high?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

String theory 3 way


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Box? Where?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Offset mount


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Broken lug, no problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapted


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## skittles

Maintenance guy here--replaced 40' of EMT last night that got bent up when someone hit the conveyor it was strapped to with their lift. 
This is the section that got the worst of it. Amazingly out of the 12+ conductors in there none of them were damaged. In the end we took the sticks and cut them up for scrap.


----------



## zac

skittles said:


> Maintenance guy here--replaced 40' of EMT last night that got bent up when someone hit the conveyor it was strapped to with their lift.
> This is the section that got the worst of it. Amazingly out of the 12+ conductors in there none of them were damaged. In the end we took the sticks and cut them up for scrap.


You may want to check the terminating ends.....and derating? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What you find above ceilings


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## 277boy

Universal water cooling kit


----------



## 277boy

2 recepticals, 2" grc


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullmike




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


ChickenSteve's last multi-family service?


----------



## Wirenuting

Attic in a child care center.


----------



## Wirenuting

More Attic in a child care center.


----------



## Wirenuting

Even more Attic in a child care center. 
Atleast they didn't lay plywood over this one. Of course they needed to use the receptacle.


----------



## Wirenuting

I guesse I didn't need to find the covered box in the attic after all.. They only have wires dropped down the wall and even saved $$ by not using a whole box.


----------



## circuitman1

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ChickenSteve's last multi-family service?


i know where an industrial plant is that looks worse!


----------



## Drsparky14

Wirenuting said:


> More Attic in a child care center.




Atlradt the boxes were covered lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rats nest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried boxes much


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice dead front


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Must have been cold


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Good grief.

And what of the stud ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs to level a light pole?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy pool light swap


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This looks like a job I went to in which the customer wanted recessed lights and told me it would be really easy because they already cut the holes and pulled the wires.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Good grief.
> 
> And what of the stud ?


What stud?


----------



## nbb

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That must be boxes for the Single Potential Electric Relay System. I usually use a single 8x8x4 enclosure instead of multiple 4 squares, but to each their own.


----------



## ralpha494

I think that they just misspelled "spares".


----------



## Forge Boyz

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I had to fix something like this that was underground. It was confusing trying to figure out how the conduit was run until I dug it up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Looks like the control system wiring I looked at yesterday !


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


They haven't overloaded the rosette with all those led lamps ...8w each ?...if it worked there's lots of light !


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Basketball backboard/rim mounted below it?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Home made expansion loop, made by former steam-fitter. :jester:

This reminds me... I drive by one every day; I should stop and take a picture of it to post here.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Nice saddle......it would have looked much better if EMT-to-rigid fittings were used. 

Bet it was a bear to pull......lol.


----------



## Kevin

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


i saw one like this at a plant, guess you call it"fan cooling"for extra load.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> They haven't overloaded the rosette with all those led lamps ...8w each ?...if it worked there's lots of light !


True but it still looks like holy hell!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Home made expansion loop, made by former steam-fitter. :jester:
> 
> This reminds me... I drive by one every day; I should stop and take a picture of it to post here.


That runs needs some v-i-a-g-r-a!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Darr said:


> Home made expansion loop, made by former steam-fitter. :jester:
> 
> This reminds me... I drive by one every day; I should stop and take a picture of it to post here.


It's actually the worlds largest mechanical thermometer, they haven't painted the numbers on the wall yet


----------



## Drsparky14

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




What's wrong with that? LB's are rated to use as junction boxes. As long as they have a cu/inch rating...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a heater, installed near the floor level in a cedar closet.


If you can't afford under-floor heating, why not have "near floor heating" instead :thumbsup:

_________________________________________________________________________

_*¡Extension Extravaganza!*_​
What do you even say to this?






Oh, we sure have an engineering marvel here!






"The professional way."






As if that cable is the _*only*_ issue...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I could understand doing this if it was part of an expansion in a building, and it is in an area of the new construction and the system has not yet been verified..


----------



## scotch

Darr said:


> Home made expansion loop, made by former steam-fitter. :jester:
> 
> This reminds me... I drive by one every day; I should stop and take a picture of it to post here.


Wonder if he drilled a little 1/8 hole to drain his drip loop ?


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is that banana effing floating?


----------



## Darr

cuba_pete said:


> Is that banana effing floating?


That's not a banana; it's an ananab (mirror-image of a banana). Either that or someone wastes a lot of counter space storing 12 knives.


----------



## Darr

OK... this is in winter, and that's the south side of the building. I'll take another pic of it when the temp's around 95F out so we can see how close to the ground it is then.


----------



## Bzzzzzt

Notice the fancy 45's to enable the use of the plumbing 90 on the back of the meter, where going straight up into the bottom would have been easier, and the 3/4" out of the side of the LB on the house, which also has a plumbing 90. Man I love working out in the boonies.


----------



## scotch

Time to pack up the tools and head off home.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What disco?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing tripped


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Caulk tube junction box


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open splice


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

For fence lighting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'd like to know who installed a street light above a pole pig, and how.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those tiles don't block WiFi, so that installation would've been just as effective with all of it above the dropped ceiling. :wallbash:


----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a favorite trick of mine in real hell holes :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'd like to know who installed a street light above a pole pig, and how.


Everything about that pole is a pig!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If the hack had merely dropped the NEMA3R box down a tad -- he could've entered via the back... KOs being right there, of course.

What's with the _other _plumber's fitting?

Even Big Box Hardware has factory elbows.

Something tells me that he's run #10 Romex -- and sleeved it this 'crafty' way.

Heh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> If the hack had merely dropped the NEMA3R box down a tad -- he could've entered via the back... KOs being right there, of course.
> 
> What's with the _other _plumber's fitting?
> 
> Even Big Box Hardware has factory elbows.
> 
> Something tells me that he's run #10 Romex -- and sleeved it this 'crafty' way.
> 
> Heh.


I just don't get using plumbing fittings with such tight bends, can't imagine fishing wire through them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flashing for a dead front


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ghosts of shorts past


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cable, really?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice splice


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pro quality bending


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Storage center


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Should work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom hanger


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mounted with duct tape


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Why not just sit it on top of the tile? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disco for RTU


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




This made me laugh so hard once I noticed they were putting the nail plates where each staple was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electro-carpenter


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Canadians... smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Well, that certainly solves the 'ground up or ground down' debate........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those look like dil*os......
:blink:


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I guess that's better than walling in the handle in the *ON* position.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

switched said:


> those look like dil*os......
> :blink:


Exactly!!!


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


>


In fairness, some of those things don't put out enough to charge a tablet, or rapid charge some larger phones.


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks harder than doing it right!


----------



## circuitman1

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'd like to know who installed a street light above a pole pig, and how.


he wanted to make sure you could see the transformer!


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Flashing for a dead front


guess it's better than nothing.:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## bill39

B-Nabs said:


> In fairness, some of those things don't put out enough to charge a tablet, or rapid charge some larger phones.


Agree, but also some Apple products are very finicky. I don't think the U in USB really means universal to Apple.


----------



## HackWork

bill39 said:


> Agree, but also some Apple products are very finicky. I don't think the U in USB really means universal to Apple.


That's not "finicky", that's a calculated decision that they made which benefits them, and is another reason why they are so profitable while we are sitting here talking about them.


----------



## bill39

HackWork said:


> That's not "finicky", that's a calculated decision that they made which benefits them, and is another reason why they are so profitable while we are sitting here talking about them.


And that is why I'm quite happy not using any of their products. It's beyond dispute that they make good products. I just don't like the proprietary nature of everything they do.

FYI: I am not interested in turning this into an Apple bashing thread. Just happy using my non-Apple gear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> guess it's better than nothing.:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


Other than the whole non approved use and all!:whistling2:


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What? So...? That's where the instant on gas water heater goes. It was ugly...

Did anybody catch the credits at the end of the genius _"super" extension cord_ video on page 98? They are quite fitting:


----------



## Darr

cuba_pete said:


> Did anybody catch the credits at the end of the genius _"super" extension cord_ video on page 98? They are quite fitting:


For what it's worth, that's page 243 if using the default 20 posts per page.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Turn the Tee 90 degrees CCW and eliminate 3 LR's, 4 close nipples and 2 barf bags.... Seems like it would take years and years of experience to do it cheaper, quicker and neater...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> Turn the Tee 90 degrees CCW and eliminate 3 LR's, 4 close nipples and 2 barf bags.... Seems like it would take years and years of experience to do it cheaper, quicker and neater...


I could do it with one Tee right after I fired the guy that did it the first way.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Other than the whole non approved use and all!:whistling2:


agreed!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Switched

Well... You get what you pay for right?

HO... They pay nothing

SC... They also pay nothing

Elon Musk... Billionaire off the backs of the stupid and unsuspecting.... (Decent car though...and decent batteries)


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> I could do it with one Tee right after I fired the guy that did it the first way.


Well, that would have ALSO been a violation of *690.31(B)*, as is the pictured installation.
The extra wording to clarify the intent is to keep inverter output wires out of the same raceway/conduit as the PV source wires was added in the 2014 code, and it's also the same wording in the 2017 NEC.

So, the code-compliant way (or rather *a* code-compliant way, since we all know there's more than one right way to do almost any conduit/wiring run) would've been Jake and Hub (to maintain liquid tightness) into the side, then come out the bottom of the inverter and use that factory 90 to hit the AC disco below the dryer vent (if it still fits behind the main service feed conduit there, as that appears to taper back against the wall at the bottom).


----------



## Darr

Switched said:


> [snip]
> Elon Musk... Billionaire off the backs of the stupid and unsuspecting.... (Decent car though...and decent batteries)


With all the EV's that need their LI-Ion packs replaced when they reach 80% of original capacity, prepare now for the pending flood of decent used battery packs having a ton of capacity left that we'll be able to use for backup systems and off-peak-use-production storage. :grin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hah. Any idea where that one's at?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You're giving me flash backs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Hah. Any idea where that one's at?


No, just got the pic with no info.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This needs to be the ET official conduit photo!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I predict that box will be getting *very* wet within a couple years after dissimilar metal corrosion eats a hole through that copper pipe where it's touching the unistrut. :|


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Huhmmmm... trying to figure out what I'm looking at.

Is that really 100+ strings of 'holiday' lights piggybacked off each other?


----------



## PowerPlusCt.com

glen1971 said:


> Turn the Tee 90 degrees CCW and eliminate 3 LR's, 4 close nipples and 2 barf bags.... Seems like it would take years and years of experience to do it cheaper, quicker and neater...




AC & DC in same conduit that's a no no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Bridging the associated fuse or breaker is appropriate, even required, for the grounded conductor of a corner grounded delta.
Not that that is necessarily what is in the photo, but the fact that the bridge is on the B phase is suggestive.
May not be an accepted way to do the bypass either.

mobile


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I predict that box will be getting *very* wet within a couple years after dissimilar metal corrosion eats a hole through that copper pipe where it's touching the unistrut. :|


Yup, needs an iso-glide strut clamp to stop that problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Huhmmmm... trying to figure out what I'm looking at.
> 
> Is that really 100+ strings of 'holiday' lights piggybacked off each other?


It's a ton of em, I gave up trying to count.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Fire Alarm system ?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


NEMA3R gutter -- anyone ?

LL, LR, conduit bodies; do these fellows even know that they exist ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> NEMA3R gutter -- anyone ?
> 
> LL, LR, conduit bodies; do these fellows even know that they exist ?


Maybe not!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Fire Alarm system ?


Or used plate from the truck?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I have to wonder what companies are thinking that put in generators big enough to keep their server(s) running, but not big enough to run the sprinkler pump(s). They don't care about the rest as long as the halon system in the server room saves their data. (nevermind there's probably no building or automation left to make or sequence any parts after a fire.)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I have to wonder what companies are thinking that put in generators big enough to keep their server(s) running, but not big enough to run the sprinkler pump(s). They don't care about the rest as long as the halon system in the server room saves their data. (nevermind there's probably no building or automation left to make or sequence any parts after a fire.)


The places with important data have CEVs.


----------



## HKK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Kitchen plug...

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mystery Machine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hah... someone should send a copy of that one to the Kristiansen family and ask them which color blocks are UL listed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That yellow and blue run exploiting the nipple-exception to 40% conductor-fill rules was obviously done later, with a 4 or 5 inch core bit... after they realized the puny bundles (of 8 each?) that fit in the surface raceways were woeful underestimates of network device growth and connectivity needs. 

Having the UF terminate in a floor box then pipe along the edge of the wall and up the corner would be halfway decent (_i.e._ it all still looks fixable).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> That yellow and blue run exploiting the nipple-exception to 40% conductor-fill rules was obviously done later, with a 4 or 5 inch core bit... after they realized the puny bundles (of 8 each?) that fit in the surface raceways were woeful underestimates of network device growth and connectivity needs.
> 
> Having the UF terminate in a floor box then pipe along the edge of the wall and up the corner would be halfway decent (_i.e._ it all still looks fixable).


I wasn't aware that you could bury UF or cat5 in cement.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wasn't aware that you could bury UF or cat5 in cement.



 oops - I mean, some beach!

I don't find any prohibitions for running cat5 or 6 in poured concrete, but yeah - 340.12(8) and 340.12(10) specifically prohibits the pictured method for UF cable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

Tell you what... the next time somebody talks about wanting to start a manufacturing company and asking for more niche market ideas, I'm going to mention UL-listed LB/LL/LR covers with 1/2'' and 3/4'' threaded mounts for cord grips.


----------



## Mr.Awesome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Its just an aqua blue don't worry!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mr.Awesome said:


> Its just an aqua blue don't worry!


It screams green to me.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wonder how much the cooling capacity has been reduced by because of the lack of air circulation. 

Oh wait.....that's one of those new-fangled zero-clearance models........lol.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's GFI and therefore completely safe........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Wonder how much the cooling capacity has been reduced by because of the lack of air circulation.
> 
> Oh wait.....that's one of those new-fangled zero-clearance models........lol.


The manufacturer says you can reduce the open air space to 12" on one side with little reduction, I'd hate to feel the heat on that coil on a warm day let alone a hot day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> It's GFI and therefore completely safe........


You have a code reference for that approval? LOL!


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have a code reference for that approval? LOL!


Of course........

265.283327(Z)(307230153(x) States "A 120 volt single phase receptacle shall be permitted to be installed within 24.396454" of the waterline of a jetted tub provided all of the following conditions are met;"

1) The receptacle is of the ground-fault interrupting type. 

2) The trim plate is of a different color than the device. 

3) The receptacle and its cord serves as the disconnecting means for the tubs electrically powered apparatus. 

See, it's all right there........lol.

I bet the switch is not GFI protected, most likely it feeds the GFI and turns the pump on and off. 

Amazing someone hasn't been killed there yet. Imagine if the switch were soaking wet and you turned it on or off while standing in the tub.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Of course........
> 
> 265.283327(Z)(307230153(x) States "A 120 volt single phase receptacle shall be permitted to be installed within 24.396454" of the waterline of a jetted tub provided all of the following conditions are met;"
> 
> 1) The receptacle is of the ground-fault interrupting type.
> 
> 2) The trim plate is of a different color than the device.
> 
> 3) The receptacle and its cord serves as the disconnecting means for the tubs electrically powered apparatus.
> 
> See, it's all right there........lol.
> 
> I bet the switch is not GFI protected, most likely it feeds the GFI and turns the pump on and off.
> 
> Amazing someone hasn't been killed there yet. Imagine if the switch were soaking wet and you turned it on or off while standing in the tub.


I can imagine, problem is so many DIYers like to cluelessly install bubble tubs because they have seen it on tv.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice conduit clamps


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New lift / bad connection


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like this box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

Dafuq am I looking at?



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> Dafuq am I looking at?


Gas line with a pressure transducer that has the ground clamped to the trans body over the plastic label rather than being on the pipe itself. Plumbers....


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice conduit clamps


What's going on in the lower right hand corner ? :001_unsure:


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Gas line with a pressure transducer that has the ground clamped to the trans body over the plastic label rather than being on the pipe itself. Plumbers....


A nipple and a coupling ... too expensive to install ?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a firing offense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That's a firing offense.


Agreed! Looks like a holy mess!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> What's going on in the lower right hand corner ? :001_unsure:


A cabling abortion!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> A nipple and a coupling ... too expensive to install ?


Or if they just put the clamp on the weldolet would have been better.

I don't care for bushing like that, I'd rather use a nipple and bell reducer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

208/120v panel, like those colors?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Attempted theft?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


LL any one ?

NEMA3R can and Meyers hubs ?

Factory elbows ?

Say... are those twinned Myers hubs going UP into the bottom of that meter section ?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Attempted theft?


Note the _severely_ under-sized Green conductors. ( Paralleled hot conductors )

I'm not too impressed with how this fellow entered the 'window' at the box-bottom.

What a FILTHY pad, too.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's a crime ! Call the cable police.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 That's TOTALLY hack-tastic !

At least the trim was color matched.


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


>



This one is a compliant install !!!

It's the communication for the smart meter :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> LL any one ?
> *Right!*
> 
> NEMA3R can and Meyers hubs ?
> *You got it.*
> 
> Factory elbows ?
> 
> 
> Say... are those twinned Myers hubs going UP into the bottom of that meter section ?


*Yes they are.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> It's a crime ! Call the cable police.


Or a fire inspector....:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That's TOTALLY hack-tastic !
> 
> At least the trim was color matched.


Completely custom, you don't see that everyday!:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> This one is a compliant install !!!
> 
> It's the communication for the smart meter :laughing:


LOL, do they read it from Mars?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## sparkiez

Found this bad boy today on a follow up call from an emergency service call over the weekend about sparks shooting out of their panel. We found too much stuff to name, but this place is a fire waiting to happen.

Also tenants got in "trouble" for calling us after they called the housing manager and were told that they had to wait until Monday. "They have their own electrician on staff." They were also asked why they can't "just tape this up on the wall so their two toddlers can't grab it."


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> 208/120v panel, like those colors?




This is actually a city of Austin code in Austin TX



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> This is actually a city of Austin code in Austin TX
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why?


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why?




Do not really know... the city of Austin has a phrase " keep Austin weird". They apply it to their electrical code as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why?




They have it in he wrong phase though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec

sparkiez said:


> Found this bad boy today on a follow up call from an emergency service call over the weekend about sparks shooting out of their panel. We found too much stuff to name, but this place is a fire waiting to happen.
> 
> Also tenants got in "trouble" for calling us after they called the housing manager and were told that they had to wait until Monday. "They have their own electrician on staff." They were also asked why they can't "just tape this up on the wall so their two toddlers can't grab it."


 
Those are the type of jobs Id like to walk away from. No matter what you repair, you know there are 100 more issues just like that or worse. And the slumlord will bitch and moan about what you charge no matter what because "its worked fine for the last 25 years"


----------



## daks

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 I got a service call to install a new light in one of those. Lol it's a commercial heat vent. Other guy had no idea how to handle this one. Customer was surprised that we could not install a new light the same way her late husband did.... and that the price went up. 

The one I saw they had run nmd90 right into the base of the light and no box. Then driven self tapping screws through the light base and into the vent louvers. 

Lol I never thought I'd see that particular hackery again.


----------



## Max C.

Yeah, that looks professional :thumbsup:



















____________________________________________________________________

Some people should not touch electricity...


----------



## ElectricMatt

Max C. said:


> Yeah, that looks professional :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Some people should not touch electricity...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dpjfu2Bi1Y
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=386FoIysdYA




But I do like watching her stand on that table and hang that horrible contraption!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you are saying with the page there but as noted on the pic it's a 120/208v 3p which should be that standard red-black-blue.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> Those are the type of jobs Id like to walk away from. No matter what you repair, you know there are 100 more issues just like that or worse. And the slumlord will bitch and moan about what you charge no matter what because *"its worked fine for the last 25 years"*


Oh I love hearing that. I usually say 'three legged dogs don't know normality either'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daks said:


> I got a service call to install a new light in one of those. Lol it's a commercial heat vent. Other guy had no idea how to handle this one. Customer was surprised that we could not install a new light the same way her late husband did.... and that the price went up.
> 
> The one I saw they had run nmd90 right into the base of the light and no box. Then driven self tapping screws through the light base and into the vent louvers.
> 
> Lol I never thought I'd see that particular hackery again.


Oh we know it's an h/c register. And I've seen that install way too many times in older areas and none have had a box behind them. You also have that little code issue of hanging off another trade.


----------



## sparkiez

drspec said:


> Those are the type of jobs Id like to walk away from. No matter what you repair, you know there are 100 more issues just like that or worse. And the slumlord will bitch and moan about what you charge no matter what because "its worked fine for the last 25 years"


I have rented from this landlord before. He takes care of his rental properties and is overall a pretty good guy (on a personal note). His rental manager, on the other hand, seems to be pretty clueless. I was talking with my boss and he said that their "electrician" had asked to pull permits a couple times and won't be pulling any more permits under his name.

We decided to send the invoice to the property owner as well as the building manager with an itemized list of everything we saw wrong. These guys have 2 toddlers though, if the issues aren't resolved a call to the city inspector from them is in order.


----------



## five.five-six

Love her accent. 7/10, would bang.


Max C. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=386FoIysdYA
> [/FONT]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> Love her accent. 7/10, would bang.


She's Swedish and I am also a fan of that flavor. Just something about those Germanic women!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ceiling fan support


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

All of three screws holding that plate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan switch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Spacer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Masons


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lightning?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Roofing screw


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

That's a lot of voltage drop!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> That's a lot of voltage drop!


Yeah right? 100' on cat 5!


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Cheesus... For as much as those long duct clamps cost, they could've bought a drill, tap and tap handle; then bolted that VESA mount to the post the right way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Cheesus... For as much as those long duct clamps cost, they could've bought a drill, tap and tap handle; then bolted that VESA mount to the post the right way.


Not to mention the claim if the free end of one of those clamps cuts someone or pokes a passers eye. I've seen some nasty mounts.


----------



## freefreeqaz

[emoji2]


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see what you are saying with the page there but as noted on the pic it's a 120/208v 3p which should be that standard red-black-blue.




I see I missed that caption. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> I see I missed that caption.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> It happens.




I still have never received an explanation as to why they choose to do that on 277/480v service. In have had more trouble with the brown and purples looking similar in dim lighting then orange and brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut

ElectricMatt said:


> But I do like watching her stand on that table and hang that horrible contraption!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pair of work shorts just like those :thumbup:


----------



## ElectricMatt

emtnut said:


> I have a pair of work shorts just like those :thumbup:




LMAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

Darr said:


> Cheesus... For as much as those long duct clamps cost, they could've bought a drill, tap and tap handle; then bolted that VESA mount to the post the right way.


Nope.

Speaking from experience: the steel used is much too hard to drill with our tools.

You'd need trick iron working drills and bits -- that cost thousands.

None of the taps you're familiar with will survive such an attempt.

The boner is that the display should've been shifted a tad. Then all would be good.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


For heaven's sake, time for an LB.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Nope.
> 
> Speaking from experience: the steel used is much too hard to drill with our tools.
> 
> You'd need trick iron working drills and bits -- that cost thousands.
> 
> None of the taps you're familiar with will survive such an attempt.
> 
> The boner is that the display should've been shifted a tad. Then all would be good.


I've drilled some for various types of straps and boxes, I've found a good cobalt bit works fine, a tek screw will just burn up even when using a pilot hole.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


new KVAR UNIT!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> For heaven's sake, time for an LB.


Or even just a pull 90.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've drilled some for various types of straps and boxes, I've found a good cobalt bit works fine, a tek screw will just burn up even when using a pilot hole.


Lucky you.

I've found that I need Tungsten Carbide, slow speed and tons of pressure.

These gadgets exist. But they are NOT cheap.

&&&&&&&&&

It's been years -- practically forever -- since I had to make such an attachment.

The column ( a commercial pizza playground for the kids ) was wrapped in fire ******ant crap. No metal was exposed at all.

I 'solved' the matter [ mounting a NEMA1 pull can 12x12x4 ] by mounting 'his and hers' strut rails -- to sandwich the column -- with all-thread. ( 1/4--20 in this instance ) The result was a total compression mounting.

After solving the GF's nightmare...( Much more was involved than spelled out here.) I was thrown onto his next nightmare... never permitted to complete the raceway to the load. [ He down-rated the task from miracle to trivial. He had pipe monkeys, ten-a-penny. _Strangely_, he had NO idea of how to run this particular load. ]

( I'm still ticked that I didn't get to pipe in the 'cake work.' That GF had me bouncing from one nightmare to the next. The real howl was when the big boss told the GF that I was another GF -- and that I was only being 'temped' to get his project back on track. And, hence, I was to be withdrawn. Their relationship did not survive my withdrawal, BTW. The GF ( a pretty good guy ) did not appreciate being subjected to the 'keep away' game, nor the insulting abuse of the license holder.)

[ No GF is going to look good on a big project with a short fuse -- when he's given nothing but green horns. Strangely, that's the business model for many an EC. I've seen it up close. ]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> I've found that I need Tungsten Carbide, slow speed and tons of pressure.
> 
> These gadgets exist. But they are NOT cheap.
> 
> &&&&&&&&&
> 
> It's been years -- practically forever -- since I had to make such an attachment.
> 
> The column ( a commercial pizza playground for the kids ) was wrapped in fire ******ant crap. No metal was exposed at all.
> 
> I 'solved' the matter [ mounting a NEMA1 pull can 12x12x4 ] by mounting 'his and hers' strut rails -- to sandwich the column -- with all-thread. ( 1/4--20 in this instance ) The result was a total compression mounting.
> 
> After solving the GF's nightmare...( Much more was involved than spelled out here.) I was thrown onto his next nightmare... never permitted to complete the raceway to the load. [ He down-rated the task from miracle to trivial. He had pipe monkeys, ten-a-penny. _Strangely_, he had NO idea of how to run this particular load. ]
> 
> ( I'm still ticked that I didn't get to pipe in the 'cake work.' That GF had me bouncing from one nightmare to the next. The real howl was when the big boss told the GF that I was another GF -- and that I was only being 'temped' to get his project back on track. And, hence, I was to be withdrawn. Their relationship did not survive my withdrawal, BTW. The GF ( a pretty good guy ) did not appreciate being subjected to the 'keep away' game, nor the insulting abuse of the license holder.)
> 
> [ No GF is going to look good on a big project with a short fuse -- when he's given nothing but green horns. Strangely, that's the business model for many an EC. I've seen it up close. ]


Companies I've worked for have magnetic base Milwaukee drills but I didn't use them for pilot holes. The posts I've drilled were primed steel not the wrapped type. I seen some of the type I think you're talking about and they tedn to be crap steel of mixed hardness.


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've drilled some for various types of straps and boxes, I've found a good cobalt bit works fine, a tek screw will just burn up even when using a pilot hole.




I have actually found a long flute fine thread two screw that will screw into square tubing up to 1/4". But a drill bit, tap oil, and tap handle has always served me well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> I have actually found a long flute fine thread two screw that will screw into square tubing up to 1/4". But a drill bit, tap oil, and tap handle has always served me well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a "two screw"?


----------



## ElectricMatt

It was my phone. Meant to say tapcon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> It was my phone. Meant to say tapcon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh okay that makes some sense.

I've bought some oddball tek tip screws that can penetrate into mild steel framing pretty well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MechanicalDVR said:


> All of three screws holding that plate.


Closer up


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Mr.Awesome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Closer up


And I thought my story of a 10 gang was bad... Have fun lining all those up so it sits perfectly level.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Reminds me of the time I used a piece of #12 as a jumper to bypass a defective solenoid on the power trim of my speedboat. Just held it in place by hand until the lower unit trimmed up. No Bueno, wire heated up in a heartbeat to the point I could not hold it.


----------



## Mr.Awesome

A few from one of the buildings I'm working in. I'm sure I'll have more... (sorry I don't know how to rotate these)
I'd like to explain the last one a bit. Bathroom renos by an outside contractor. "We're putting an oc sensor in the ceiling instead of a switch." Ok, but where are the old switch box cables sitting?


----------



## greengoat

I bet the tile guy is quite proud 





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mr.Awesome said:


> And I thought my story of a 10 gang was bad... Have fun lining all those up so it sits perfectly level.


Maybe it's the pic but it doesn't look well aligned with the grout line.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ty Wrapp said:


> Reminds me of the time I used a piece of #12 as a jumper to bypass a defective solenoid on the power trim of my speedboat. Just held it in place by hand until the lower unit trimmed up. No Bueno, wire heated up in a heartbeat to the point I could not hold it.


Holding on to a 12ga heater doesn't sound fun.


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe it's the pic but it doesn't look well aligned with the grout line.


Looking at the bottoms, they look close based on the bottom screw but over that distance it may be out a bit..

On a side note, the kids have a bear of a time with 3 switches, let alone 20...


----------



## circuitman1

QUOTE=MechanicalDVR;3777385]







[/QUOTE]:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> Looking at the bottoms, they look close based on the bottom screw but over that distance it may be out a bit..
> 
> On a side note, the kids have a bear of a time with 3 switches, let alone 20...


I'm kind of a stickler for remembering which switch goes to which fixture in places I've worked in often but with those odds.........I'd give up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Mr.Awesome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Maybe I shouldn't admit this since it ended up in this thread, but I've done that before in a pinch to help try and keep the drywallers from putting screws in our pipe/cable.


----------



## Drsparky14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgers

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Very poorly Photoshopped.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


must be a temp!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> must be a temp!


Maybe that is how it started life but then got left in place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ElectricMetalTuba

Needs more coat hangers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## 04gixx6

Saw this one last weekend.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

Where would you even buy a plate like that? I count 20 switches. 



04gixx6 said:


> Saw this one last weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Or a box for that matter?


----------



## 04gixx6

five.five-six said:


> Where would you even buy a plate like that? I count 20 switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a box for that matter?


Couldn't tell ya. This was at a hot springs resort here in MT. I was attending a 2017 Code Update Class and had to get a picture. Only 4 screws holding that bad boy on, too.


MechanicalDVR said:


>



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darr

five.five-six said:


> Where would you even buy a plate like that? I count 20 switches.


I suspect 5 quad-gang covers, carefully trimmed.




> Or a box for that matter?


'Gangable' boxes have removable side plates so you can screw as many of them together as you want.

_e.g._ see https://www.hubbell-rtb.com/eGuide/pdf/wall-switch-recept-rem-reno.pdf


----------



## mdnitedrftr

04gixx6 said:


> Saw this one last weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Jeez! Are they controlling lights for every room at the resort?!


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Same customer as my last post, different location.

Edit: Dont know why it posted the pic sideways...


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Big Box Hardware strikes again.


----------



## telsa

five.five-six said:


> Where would you even buy a plate like that? I count 20 switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a box for that matter?


In an extreme pinch, one can always gang up old-work// GEM boxes... going on forever.

You're only dealing with switchlegs.

The exotic trim can be had by contracting with a stainless steel shop that deals with restaurants. They can crank that out so fast... you'd be amazed. It won't be cheap, though.


----------



## Mr.Awesome

five.five-six said:


> Where would you even buy a plate like that? I count 20 switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a box for that matter?


The 10 gang I had my hands on was custom ordered.
10 gang deep masonry (so a bazillion pipes could pop out of it) and stainless plate.
Not sure about the plate but heard the box was around $150.
Instead of these monstrosities, a couple schools I worked in did low voltage switches. There would be a single master switch for the janitor to hit at the end of the night to kill everything in the building except the night lights.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> In an extreme pinch, one can always gang up old-work// GEM boxes... going on forever.
> 
> You're only dealing with switchlegs.
> 
> The exotic trim can be had by contracting with a stainless steel shop that deals with restaurants. They can crank that out so fast... you'd be amazed. It won't be cheap, though.


I was a little surprised to see this question, you figure most guys would gang up boxes.

Custom plates are always ordered.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Transcolored?


----------



## Johnnyboy99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Johnnyboy99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good coffee making the hack somewhat classy!


----------



## sbrn33

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Can't say I have never done something similar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> Can't say I have never done something similar.


Hmm, what happens in middle America stays in middle America????


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That wire looks a little light for a 60A breaker... maybe that's why the electrician didn't hookup the output?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> That wire looks a little light for a 60A breaker... maybe that's why the electrician didn't hookup the output?


I lean more towards the compressor is shot and the guy that condemned it parked the unit wiring on the ground buss after turning off the breaker.

Been there and done that with people you think are going to flip it on and try it when you leave.


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


As a joke I'd throw a goldfish in that puppy.


----------



## Jlarson

That is a quality lighting product right there. :laughing:

Definitely needs the goldfish.


----------



## Jlarson




----------



## Jlarson

Why's my pressure xmitter not work? :jester: Eh, I'll drive 2 hours to make remake a splice and do a calibration.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> Why's my pressure xmitter not work? :jester: Eh, I'll drive 2 hours to make remake a splice and do a calibration.


Sad part is the installers of all these great treasures walk among us almost daily and go unscathed by their work.


----------



## five.five-six

If we took a survey of people who had never done that, what we would have would be a group if liars and first year apprentices. 



sbrn33 said:


> Can't say I have never done something similar.
> 
> 
> MechanicalDVR said:
Click to expand...


----------



## glen1971

five.five-six said:


> If we took a survey of people who had never done that, what we would have would be a group if liars and first year apprentices.


Since I'm not a first year, I guess that would make me a liar? I've never installed a Carlon box (I think that's what the blue plastic box is referred to as), crimped on a ground connection like the one shown, or drilled a hole in the side of the box without a connector.. I have had a beer in a friend's garage who didn't use connectors on any of his lights with his loomex.. Does that count?


----------



## HackWork

five.five-six said:


> If we took a survey of people who had never done that, what we would have would be a group if liars and first year apprentices.


Agreed. The hole is too far forward, but anyone who has worked in resi for a while has found themselves drilling out of the side/top/bottom of a plastic box in order to snake a wire over to something without making holes. I did it out of a light box the other day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> If we took a survey of people who had never done that, what we would have would be a group if liars and first year apprentices.


Some of us have more style and panache when doing it than other sloppy guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Agreed. The hole is too far forward, but anyone who has worked in resi for a while has found themselves drilling out of the side/top/bottom of a plastic box in order to snake a wire over to something without making holes. I did it out of a light box the other day.


There are varying levels of 'hackery'. 

ie: the hole in the pictured box looks more like it was cut in by twisting a sheetrock saw than coming from a drill bit.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are varying levels of 'hackery'.
> 
> ie: the hole in the pictured box looks more like it was cut in by twisting a sheetrock saw than coming from a drill bit.


I vote Hilti bit... else how'd they get the hole in the block to fish the wire through?

But speaking of holes in the block, is that a factory hole of some kind, with the nicely-radiused corners for the box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I vote Hilti bit... else how'd they get the hole in the block to fish the wire through?
> 
> But speaking of holes in the block, is that a factory hole of some kind, with the nicely-radiused corners for the box?


Looks more like 5/8" sheetrock and the hole was cut with a rotozip. Just look at the fuzz on the edge of the rock.


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 
Hot Water

.


----------



## HackWork

Darr said:


> I vote Hilti bit... else how'd they get the hole in the block to fish the wire through?
> 
> But speaking of holes in the block, is that a factory hole of some kind, with the nicely-radiused corners for the box?





MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks more like 5/8" sheetrock and the hole was cut with a rotozip. Just look at the fuzz on the edge of the rock.


If you look at the bottom of the box you will see the wood shavings. That hole was drilled thru the side of the box and into the stud that the box is attached to. That's why he made the hole so far forward, because he had to drill on an angle and thru the 2X4 without going thru the back side of the wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Hot Water
> 
> .


New frost free 2" longer than the one before it? HO hit knuckles on the siding before?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

T-stat in the far corner


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Start stop 12' AFF


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Live in a well, LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great instructions


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


>


And still the data guy won't be able to get the cable pulled. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sad part is the installers of all these great treasures walk among us almost daily and go unscathed by their work.


:laughing: so true


I get to visit that jem of a panel about once a year. It's out in BFE and on a 480v HLD service, it's still alive against all odds. Nobody wants to pay us to replace it.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This actually looks like the majority of data closets I've seen.


----------



## Old Brian

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Good old 5000 amp time delay fuse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This actually looks like the majority of data closets I've seen.


Still no excuse to keep doing them in such a slap happy manner.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Door stop


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


at least they used a fuse!


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


hot dryer anyone?


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wait..._*WHAT*_? My eyes hurt...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Wait..._*WHAT*_? My eyes hurt...


Like to walk into that in the dark?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like this shower?


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Who hasn't done this in a pinch? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


2 parallel #10s is good for 60 amps and it's a 50 amp receptacle, so where's the problem?


Lol, it always amazes me how people figure the any size wire can be paralleled.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Who hasn't done this in a pinch? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we've all just done it better.


----------



## five.five-six

I'm thinking about makeing this my avatar. 


No one knows who Friedrich Nietzsche is anyway. 







MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> I'm thinking about makeing this my avatar.
> 
> 
> No one knows who Friedrich Nietzsche is anyway.


It is a unique use of a handy box, spigot spacer, bird house, flea habitat combo. Very effective use of space.


----------



## five.five-six

I think plumbers call it a hose bibb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> I think plumbers call it a hose bibb.


True, I guess it's kind of a territorial thing. I've used both terms.


----------



## cuba_pete

five.five-six said:


> I'm thinking about makeing this my avatar.
> 
> 
> No one knows who Friedrich Nietzsche is anyway.


Nice one...by _circuitous _paths. I like arcane references.

I can totally relate to Book V Aphorism 554: progress for the sake of progress. I use that _all_ of the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Jlarson

There was black spot on the glue lam when I took it off.


----------



## Jlarson

A favorite from a late night e-call a few weeks ago. "ah the compressor died ahhhhhh!!!!" Then while I'm there I had to hear about how they had just had a company out to IR everything (insurance company mandated) and they gave everything in the plant the ok. Sorry guys they missed some **** :laughing:


----------



## five.five-six

Now, that's brilliant! Why didn't Ithink of that?



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> There was black spot on the glue lam when I took it off.


I bet there was! Lucky that was all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> Now, that's brilliant! Why didn't Ithink of that?


I have seen this a few times, once I really looked at the panel cover because the receptacle cut-out was so perfect it looked factory.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real winner here:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Through the glass:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks secure right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Backup generator feed?


----------



## micromind

cmdr_suds said:


> Backup generator feed?


I wonder if this is actually a listed interlock. Yes, it looks homemade but Square D doesn't make 2 pole breakers that are 2 singles riveted together and even though they make single pole 50s, they don't look like those. 

Even if it's not listed, it will indeed prevent both breakers from being closed at the same time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cmdr_suds said:


> Backup generator feed?


We can all hope. But I would say yes it is.


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> I wonder if this is actually a listed interlock. Yes, it looks homemade but Square D doesn't make 2 pole breakers that are 2 singles riveted together and even though they make single pole 50s, they don't look like those.
> 
> Even if it's not listed, it will indeed prevent both breakers from being closed at the same time.


You are a smart one. I see what you are saying, Square D QO 2-pole breakers have only 1 handle, not 2.

But I just realized those aren't Square D breakers, they are another brand with the handle tie taken off. The question is how did they fit in there and connect to the bus?!?!?!?!


----------



## five.five-six

DIY Kirk key LOL


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> DIY Kirk key LOL


"Kirk" key? Is that a regional term?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> "Kirk" key? Is that a regional term?


It looks like an interlock, but not exactly a trapped key interlock.

See kirkkey.com (also castell.com/us/ ).


----------



## Kevin

HackWork said:


> You are a smart one. I see what you are saying, Square D QO 2-pole breakers have only 1 handle, not 2.
> 
> But I just realized those aren't Square D breakers, they are another brand with the handle tie taken off. The question is how did they fit in there and connect to the bus?!?!?!?!


Those look like seimens breakers to me... (i work with them almost daily)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Those look like seimens breakers to me... (i work with them almost daily)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Now that you mention it, if I remember, Siemens does indeed make breakers that will fit a QO panel. Distant memory here but I think they're even listed for it. 

Given that there are 4 holes in the bar, it seems that this is a product manufactured for the purpose, not a one-time field installation.


----------



## HackWork

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Those look like seimens breakers to me... (i work with them almost daily)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I agree. But..... HOW?!?!?! 

How did they fit the 1" breakers in the 3/4" opening and how did they connect the breaker to the QO bus bar? :blink:


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> Now that you mention it, if I remember, Siemens does indeed make breakers that will fit a QO panel. Distant memory here but I think they're even listed for it.


 Now that would make sense...



> Given that there are 4 holes in the bar, it seems that this is a product manufactured for the purpose, not a one-time field installation.


I definitely don't think that was made for the purpose, I still think it's a cut-off door hinge or some other type of strap or something.


----------



## scotch

Is this a telco office....telco's love to spec scotchloks ....nothing wrong with them though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

micromind said:


> Now that you mention it, if I remember, Siemens does indeed make breakers that will fit a QO panel. Distant memory here but I think they're even listed for it.
> 
> Given that there are 4 holes in the bar, it seems that this is a product manufactured for the purpose, not a one-time field installation.












I definitely don't think the metal plate was made for that purpose. 










On the Siemens website, so they are QO breakers listed for the enclosure.... never knew they existed. Thought that Square D made all of them lol.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




None of your pictures seem to work lately ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

It seems as if this guy's OCDs are focused on the wrong areas...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> None of your pictures seem to work lately ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't see them?


----------



## trentonmakes

I get two sets on my phone...

2nd pics show fine
???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I get two sets on my phone...
> 
> 2nd pics show fine
> ???
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Maybe post that to an admin and let them know. 

Only thing changed on my end is I went from photobucket to imgur because PB hasn't been working for a while now.


----------



## trentonmakes

Im on a phone app - tapatalk
Pics show

Maybe its a pc issue?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

I see the two photos as well with only one working. I'm on a Samsung Galaxy s6

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


now that's funny !:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hah... so *that's* where the term "can light" comes from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> now that's funny !:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Sitting on the john swapping breakers!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Hah... so *that's* where the term "can light" comes from.


Absolutely!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


>


LOL!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I guess cutting the grid was out of the question.


----------



## five.five-six

and that GFI is up side down!!!!



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Bonus points for one of the wires being green!


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?


----------



## Kevin

Darr said:


> Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?


We call them F clips... if the metal thing on the left side is what you're talking about...

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darr

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> We call them F clips... if the metal thing on the left side is what you're talking about...


That is what I was asking about; there's one on the right, too... but it's folded in tighter (though the ears of the box are nowhere near the wall on either side of the top/bottom).

*F clips* makes sense... any other colloquial names for them?


----------



## bill39

Darr said:


> Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?


When I started all of the JW's called them "patent supports". I don't know where that came from but even the supply house knew what that meant.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?


'Madison bars'


----------



## readydave8

jiffy clips


----------



## readydave8

Darr said:


> (though the ears of the box are nowhere near the wall on either side of the top/bottom).


looks like there had been another layer of wall finish that was removed


----------



## Kevin

readydave8 said:


> looks like there had been another layer of wall finish that was removed


It was lath and plaster. Just rewired a house with it. And that plug is cut into a duct [emoji33] ... I love old houses. That rewire we did was on a house that apparently had no knob and tube wiring OR 2 wire ungrounded.... well, there was 3 grounded wires in the entire house... 😂

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

Darr said:


> Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?


Battleships


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/madison-bars-62743/


----------



## ElectricMatt

Darr said:


> Anyone know another name for those mounting brackets besides "Old Work Box Supports" ?




Cut-in Box clamps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Loose noodle in meter pan causing the siding to arc


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> '*Madison bars*'


THAT's the one I heard used by one of the first journeymen I worked with as an apprentice... thanks!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What an abomination.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great spot


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed it by this much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Camo?


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks a lot like almost every pump panel I have ever run across in the Central Valley..... Micky Effen Moused!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add-on


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting way to heat an eye wash station:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LED light feed:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice bend practice?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great labeling


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sure it fits


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bulldozer?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why secure it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mitered pvc conduit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rubbed out?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shore power issue


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice bend practice?


Must have been... 'cause dropping straight down behind the sign and hanging it inside the flanges was too simple?

Most of the places I've seen with much fork truck traffic, that box would be wiped off the side of the beam within a week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Must have been... 'cause dropping straight down behind the sign and hanging it inside the flanges was too simple?
> 
> Most of the places I've seen with much fork truck traffic, that box would be wiped off the side of the beam within a week.


Exactly!


----------



## rrolleston

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice bend practice?


Looks like something that fell off the van and got usef.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

rrolleston said:


> Looks like something that fell off the van and got usef.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Maybe fell off the van and run over twice and then installed.


----------



## rrolleston

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cute


Looks like how someone outbid me to conceal wires for a tv.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

rrolleston said:


> Looks like how someone outbid me to conceal wires for a tv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Yeah man, lowest price guaranteed.


----------



## Drsparky14

Darr said:


> That is what I was asking about; there's one on the right, too... but it's folded in tighter (though the ears of the box are nowhere near the wall on either side of the top/bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> *F clips* makes sense... any other colloquial names for them?




Battleships 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Battleships
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only term I've heard on jobs other than Madison Bars is F-clips, all these other names are unfamiliar.


----------



## scotch

Apprentice conduit bending training gone wrong.!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Apprentice conduit bending training gone wrong.!


That conduit install needs a follow up of 'you're fired'!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Trigun1112

TheLivingBubba said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes, we don't need no stinkin boxes.
Click to expand...




TRurak said:


> Custom 4 gang


More like "custom as many gang as you want" lol


----------



## Trigun1112

Service Call said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guarding the meter from the force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's the heat from the sun that's makes our bill higher honey...I mean it."
Click to expand...

I think that its to hide the daily power consumption from the aliens....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trigun1112 said:


> More like "custom as many gang as you want" lol


1 fire hazard, 2 fire hazard, 3 fire......................................................


----------



## Trigun1112

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trigun1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M,ore like "custom as many gang as you want" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1 fire hazard, 2 fire hazard, 3 fire......................................................
Click to expand...

You have to give that person credit for unsafe fire hazard redundancy, if one doesnt start a fire maybe the other three might lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trigun1112 said:


> I think that its to hide the daily power consumption from the aliens....


It's a liberal shield to block voting incorrectly.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Older one that panel ....black is the neutral . I always like the "test monthly " bit ...sure I 'll be right on that ! Guess how many electricians test their own GFI/AFC's ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Older one that panel ....black is the neutral . I always like the "test monthly " bit ...sure I 'll be right on that ! Guess how many electricians test their own GFI/AFC's ?


I don't need to guess, the answer is none.


----------



## five.five-six

That's actually required in some jurisdictions 

REasoning: In a fire, smoke rises obscuring ceiling mounted exit signs. 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> That's actually required in some jurisdictions
> 
> REasoning: In a fire, smoke rises obscuring ceiling mounted exit signs.


Haven't seen that one yet anywhere I've stayed.


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Haven't seen that one yet anywhere I've stayed.


Next time you are in a newer hospital, look for it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> Next time you are in a newer hospital, look for it


I was in a very new one last Sept having my bypass. I guess it isn't something VA pushes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bending practice 202?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## rrolleston

Guy said I need this I plug my generator in there.









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Still good right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, NO!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Things you find


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

You bend it you pull it


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Appears secured:











Maybe not:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Really?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTFF?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor planning


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great spot for that


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great spot for that


That is very common. I can't tell you how many basements I go into and have to work around plumbing while inside of the panel. It just makes no sense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## mdnitedrftr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really?


That's just ridiculous, someone should replace that that burnt out A lamp.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


A new modern take on the Western Union splice ...at least a Kiwi would have used #6 fence wire .!


----------



## Kevin

HackWork said:


> That is very common. I can't tell you how many basements I go into and have to work around plumbing while inside of the panel. It just makes no sense.


This is at my buddy's place... the toilet is just there. No plumbing to it lol









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> That is very common. I can't tell you how many basements I go into and have to work around plumbing while inside of the panel. It just makes no sense.


I know the feeling and you would think the plumber would have a little more common sense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This is at my buddy's place... the toilet is just there. No plumbing to it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The toilet gives you a place to put your pouch down.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Appears secured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not:


Actually, it is indeed secure.....unless if you have an axe or some sort of saw.......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Actually, it is indeed secure.....unless if you have an axe or some sort of saw.......lol.


Maybe, depends on the keys.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe, depends on the keys.


And how tough the bush in front of the door is......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> And how tough the bush in front of the door is......lol.


In some places I have been if they thought that it was aluminum the entire cabinet would be gone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hang that light


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Food store reach in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

And it's live


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


One good thing about this installation is that if there's a low impedance fault, the Stake-ons will blow.....kind of like a fusible link. 

Also note the breaker for panel A has its mag trips at different settings.......interesting.....lol.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Fusible link


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Phil? Phil who? What is Phil?

Apparently "Phil" refers to the plumber.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Fusible link


One way to look at it!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Phil? Phil who? What is Phil?
> 
> Apparently "Phil" refers to the plumber.


You mean Phil Derate?


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Someone rewired this house we were working at.... one plug per breaker... and there is a panel in the 2nd floor too. Needless to say, we cut the tape, and took the band iron off and put up those cool wire tree things.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

HVAC guys I tell ya.... 

That floor was already bouncy enough. Those are 6" holes... 😂😂









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> HVAC guys I tell ya....
> 
> That floor was already bouncy enough. Those are 6" holes... 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Forge Boyz

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> HVAC guys I tell ya....
> 
> That floor was already bouncy enough. Those are 6" holes... 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


They might be allowed to do that. There are some pretty crazy things you can do to TGI's

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Forge Boyz said:


> They might be allowed to do that. There are some pretty crazy things you can do to TGI's
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I asked my HVAC buddy and he almost lost his ****! He can't believe they did that...let alone that close to the bottom of the joist! 

They don't even have the pre-made holes for my wires 😠 at least they're doing a drop ceiling... 

Oh right, drop ceilings... where you can run HVAC lines without drilling joists... [emoji33] 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

I know it seems crazy, but if you can get a look at the spec sheets for them it tells you what you can cut out. Right in the center of the span you can completely cut out the plywood top to bottom. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

I'll see if I can find it tomorrow then. I will take a photo of it for us to all see. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> They might be allowed to do that. There are some pretty crazy things you can do to TGI's
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


True but not cut holes that big!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shorted?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too small?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Straight


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice back drop


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

I'd like to shove my 500kcmil in her LB..... just saying...


MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice back drop


----------



## five.five-six

We call that a coat-hanger... because after finish, you can hang your coat on it...



Kevin_Essiambre said:


> HVAC guys I tell ya....
> 
> That floor was already bouncy enough. Those are 6" holes... 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Movable?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Water in the lens










Algae inside











Real nice!


----------



## cuba_pete

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> HVAC guys I tell ya....
> 
> That floor was already bouncy enough. Those are 6" holes... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


What is that? In-floor heating?

I can't believe that's okay...have to research that myself.


----------



## Kevin

cuba_pete said:


> What is that? In-floor heating?
> 
> I can't believe that's okay...have to research that myself.


According to this manufacturer it is okay. I'm gonna measure the joists after lunch and I will edit this post.

And if It was heat flooring, it would have made my job easy! The kitchen is right above that and they want heated floor! 😂









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> According to this manufacturer it is okay. I'm gonna measure the joists after lunch and I will edit this post.
> 
> And if It was heat flooring, it would have made my job easy! The kitchen is right above that and they want heated floor! 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Still looks like the holes on the right are too close to the support wall.


----------



## Darr

cuba_pete said:


> What is that? In-floor heating?
> 
> I can't believe that's okay...have to research that myself.


Those look like 11 and 7/8'' x 560 TJI's, which allow up to 8 and 7/8'' holes.

But 6.5'' (round) holes need to be at least 5' from the ends, or 8' from jack points (with no holes larger than 1.5'' in cantilevered sections)... according to the spec sheets I found. The 2x diameter between holes appears to be met, easily... but that run on the right looks closer than 5' to the end of the joist.


----------



## Kevin

Darr said:


> Those look like 11 and 7/8'' x 560 TJI's, which allow up to 8 and 7/8'' holes.
> 
> But 6.5'' (round) holes need to be at least 5' from the ends, or 8' from jack points (with no holes larger than 1.5'' in cantilevered sections)... according to the spec sheets I found. The 2x diameter between holes appears to be met, easily... but that run on the right looks closer than 5' to the end of the joist.


While looking at the joists today I cam across this... you can't tell me these holes are smaller than 1.5 inches... and they are 14" floor joists. Measured them today.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> While looking at the joists today I cam across this... you can't tell me these holes are smaller than 1.5 inches... and they are 14" floor joists. Measured them today.


Well, those aren't cantilevered sections; they appear to be supported under the very end on a modular wall acting as a ledger. And 14'' TJI's can have up to 11'' holes in them (S31 is equivalent to the 210 width, fwiw) But look back up on those greenish spec/tech sheets above... or let me see if I can attach a screen grab of the relevant section here... 








see the crosshatched areas right above the end support and jack point areas? That's where holes of any size are absolutely prohibited, and the drain run penetrating 3 or 4 joists in your pictures certainly appears to be located right in the area represented by those cross-hatches on the end support.


----------



## MikeFL

darr said:


> well, those aren't cantilevered sections; they appear to be supported under the very end on a modular wall acting as a ledger. And 14'' tji's can have up to 11'' holes in them (s31 is equivalent to the 210 width, fwiw) but look back up on those greenish spec/tech sheets above... Or let me see if i can attach a screen grab of the relevant section here...
> View attachment 103922
> 
> 
> see the crosshatched areas right above the end support and jack point areas? That's where holes of any size are absolutely prohibited, and the drain run penetrating 3 or 4 joists in your pictures certainly appears to be located right in the area represented by those cross-hatches on the end support.



.234


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Well, those aren't cantilevered sections; they appear to be supported under the very end on a modular wall acting as a ledger. And 14'' TJI's can have up to 11'' holes in them (S31 is equivalent to the 210 width, fwiw) But look back up on those greenish spec/tech sheets above... or let me see if I can attach a screen grab of the relevant section here...
> View attachment 103922
> 
> 
> see the crosshatched areas right above the end support and jack point areas? That's where holes of any size are absolutely prohibited, and the drain run penetrating 3 or 4 joists in your pictures certainly appears to be located right in the area represented by those cross-hatches on the end support.


It's hard for me to tell in those pics but if the end of the TJIs are sitting on that wall then the holes for the piping are in the 'don't touch' zone listed on the spec sheet you have in your post.


----------



## cuba_pete

That's a good sub-thread...good info to tuck away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fancy work right there


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice temp


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Siding nail


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's hard for me to tell in those pics but if the end of the TJIs are sitting on that wall then the holes for the piping are in the 'don't touch' zone listed on the spec sheet you have in your post.


Yeah... I called it a drain run only because of the way it's sloped, not because I know that it's actually a drain. Guess I shouldn't assume that; from other shots we've all seen in here, it could very-well be a conduit run! :wallbash:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Yeah... I called it a drain run only because of the way it's sloped, not because I know that it's actually a drain. Guess I shouldn't assume that; from other shots we've all seen in here, it could very-well be a conduit run! :wallbash:


True but the kind of pipe is irrelevant, it's the size of the hole that was drilled and the location of said hole.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fancy work right there


Hmmm... looks like something that would've been cranked out on a fourslide (aka multi-slide) in "the old days"...
_e.g._ four-slides in action
but now is probably made in a CNC wire bender
_e.g._ Numalliance Robomac


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cable abuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixed it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tiled in


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now that's REALLY ugly.

J-straps are listed for *EMT*.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Now that's REALLY ugly.
> 
> J-straps are listed for *EMT*.


If you look closer it's just a mangled staple.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

Yes that is pee... And yes I just got that emergency call at 5pm on a Friday at a school... 

Why must they always call on a Friday... 😥









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Yes that is pee... And yes I just got that emergency call at 5pm on a Friday at a school...
> 
> Why must they always call on a Friday... 😥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Wow!! I thought i had good aim!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice jumper on the fuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CS was that one of yours?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## drspec




----------



## drspec




----------



## drspec




----------



## drspec




----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> View attachment 104026


Great planning!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> View attachment 104034


Now that is a busy guy, not OCD in the least but busy!


----------



## drspec




----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> View attachment 104058


Reminds me of commuting to the city while living in NJ.


----------



## GrayHair

drspec said:


> View attachment 104058


Saw a van loaded like that, but not balanced at all. I stayed well away from him!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drywall mud tray installed in the wall cavity ???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when that happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Home made


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's just lazy...CCW ground wire...noob

(see #6321 above)


----------



## Darr

cuba_pete said:


> That's just lazy...CCW ground wire...noob


I've worked with guys that had their licenses for 10+ years and didn't know the holes in the edges of their strippers were for bending perfect screw-down loops.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> That's just lazy...CCW ground wire...noob
> 
> (see #6321 above)


That's all you see?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's all you see?


i see a real dumb dumb!LOL!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:dead short,


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's with that staggering coil of black wire in the can ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> What's with that staggering coil of black wire in the can ?


He wanted extra?

Didn't have a means of cutting?

You guess is as good as any!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> i see a real dumb dumb!LOL!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:dead short,


I skin the romex before going in the box as well!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## mdnitedrftr




----------



## MikeFL

mdnitedrftr said:


> https://youtu.be/RbpRg_20iV0


Incredible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's all you see?





circuitman1 said:


> i see a real dumb dumb!LOL!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:dead short,


umm...nope. That's why I put a "see above" link to the fried recp and used a winky-eye.

Thanks for the boost in self-confidence.:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> umm...nope. That's why I put a "see above" link to the fried recp and used a winky-eye.
> 
> Thanks for the boost in self-confidence.:no:


If friends can't bust your horns a little who can?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Huh. It sure looks like there's enough room for those DIN rails to have been mounted right to the backplane, but those standoffs are kinda trick. Do you suppose the power supplies never had the latches pushed in and they fell off, or did they just never get hung on the DIN rails right above them anyway?

On a side note, I would hate to work on something that had its wires tyrap'd every 3cm. It would be a *real* headache if they did it inside the channel, too.


----------



## cuba_pete

mdnitedrftr said:


> https://youtu.be/RbpRg_20iV0


so basically...so basically...so basically...this kid's a f*cking mental delinquent.

I was hoping to see him fix his little red wagon in that video.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Strut king was that you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Isn't that pretty?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a weatherhead?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oops!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add a cover maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another pretty one


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Settling?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV mess


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Awesome camo job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice pipe job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rat trap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flying box


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A little job to fish


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Redundant?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flying 240v


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chip warmer motor over amping?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom ground nuts????


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cute enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Do you suppose they bothered to at least use rosin-core solder?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Do you suppose they bothered to at least use rosin-core solder?


Anything is possible!


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rat trap


Does it work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Does it work?


Just need a little peanut butter on the hot leg....


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just need a little peanut butter on the hot leg....


I wonder does burning rat hair smell like burning human hair?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I wonder does burning rat hair smell like burning human hair?


YES, it does.

Just in case you wondered burning human part smells just like you are making chicken soup, I learned this on the roof of the building that housed the incinerator at a hospital that was an account years ago.


----------



## mitch65

Is your chicken soup often overcooked?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> Is your chicken soup often overcooked?


Not really! When working up there that is what it smelled like then when getting the invoice signed I found out what the smell was coming from.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just need a little peanut butter on the hot leg....


I bet a mist of water, on the metal floor, from a spray bottle with couple drops of soap added (to break the surface tension and keep it from beading up) would make it even more-effective.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Conduit is over rated


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pipe, no problem!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Reuse recycle....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It's in the back.........................................................................................of the shelf!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another custom install


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flip that in case of a problem real fast


----------



## MechanicalDVR

How could replacing a fuse cost $1000?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found the splice


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cover? We need a cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cliff notes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Connectors maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Isn't that special?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What insert?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Found the splice


That's such a waste of a box. I use a plastic shopping bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great place for a drain


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Missed a fitting or two


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks real safe! Has a sign!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New 'screw' type connector


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What do you mean 'workmanlike' manner?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad actuator, just rip it off and use visegrips!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Normally a few screws don't set off my OCD


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just pop the bulbs and cut around it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTF?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad switch, home owner tried to fix


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

"We can work around that"


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That'll work.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What do you mean indoor box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clueless


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is what I see weekly, sometimes daily.


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> This is what I see weekly, sometimes daily.


no wonder you hate troubleshooting calls


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> This is what I see weekly, sometimes daily.


Damn bro, I hope you rip it out and start over!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> no wonder you hate troubleshooting calls


Yeah man because that really looks like trouble from here!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Finally found it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poco quality install


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually pretty clever.........and well done!


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Found the splice


Was there a map?


----------



## catsparky1

micromind said:


> Was there a map?


Yes but he took it with him .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's actually pretty clever.........and well done!


But does it comply to code?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Was there a map?


Apparently not!


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> But does it comply to code?


That's one of those that you know it is not compliant, but it's so off the wall you have to scratch your head a second to decide why.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> That's one of those that you know it is not compliant, but it's so off the wall you have to scratch your head a second to decide why.


I've done some side jobs with guys that carry a Dremel just for things like this and they swear by them. I'm a creative guy but I don't think I'd ever see the need to do something like this.


----------



## Jlarson

I've don't that with 30 mm buttons before. :shifty:


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cliff notes?


And then they hooked up the black wires 2-1-3 instead, so B-O-Y didn't work!


----------



## Jlarson

This mornings find. The old combination ko seal ground screw trick strikes again. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> This mornings find. The old combination ko seal ground screw trick strikes again. :laughing:


One of the pinnacles of lazy!


----------



## mitch65




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bad switch, home owner tried to fix




Sign at local small-engine repair shop where I have my mower, chainsaws, hedge trimmer and snowblower serviced:

*Hourly Labor Rates*
Normal = $20
If You Watch = $30
If You Help = $40
If You Worked On It First = $50​

I sharpen my blades and chains, change the oil and filters, drain the gasohol then fill the tank with TruFuel (~$20/gallon from home depot) at the end of each tool's season... but if it's more than that I just load it in the truck and take it to that shop. 

Still, I wouldn't consider it outside the skill set of *most* homeowners to change a switch or receptacle (heh - that doesn't mean it will fix whatever problem they thought the switch or receptacle was causing).


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Panel in water....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan to cool the bulb


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Damn sparky!!!


----------



## five.five-six

Other than some of the firecaulk missing, what's the issue with this one?



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> Other than some of the firecaulk missing, what's the issue with this one?


It is about the fire caulking, it doesn't fill holes that big, it needs some back up filler like rotten cotton


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


there was obviously an earthquake !


----------



## scotch

five.five-six said:


> Other than some of the firecaulk missing, what's the issue with this one?


looks like a telco....i done lots of those in the switch rooms....lots of labels that no one pays any attention to !


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The pinnacle of a professional facility :thumbsup:


MechanicalDVR said:


> Fan to cool the bulb


Bright idea!

_______________________________________________

It just never ends...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9o_fYr08Q


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> It is about the fire caulking, it doesn't fill holes that big, it needs some back up filler like rotten cotton


Its PVC. Not a whole lot of good fire caulkings going to do there anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> Its PVC. Not a whole lot of good fire caulkings going to do there anyway.


Sure there is. When the material going through the hole is burned away the heat makes the caulk expand and fill the hole left behind.


----------



## cuba_pete

maybe it's caulked on the inside...


----------



## batwing44

MechanicalDVR said:


>


fyi for the people that don't know what you are looking at this is in an old telco central office. This is where multi pair cables pass from one floor to another.(this is not pipe). The concrete box with hard absestos covers has mineral sand bags inside as a fire stop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just tighten the cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No a/c?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hard to open?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Little too high?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Little too high?


Down in the Bayou...it was getting expensive to replace every year.

.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Down in the Bayou...it was getting expensive to replace every year.
> 
> .


Good point!


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


WOW! Talk about "what was on the truck"!

.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> WOW! Talk about "what was on the truck"!
> 
> .


Or just slapping it together and not giving a truck!


----------



## GrayHair

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Talk about too lazy to drill and tap!! :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## cuba_pete

That's the bond!

:no:

.


----------



## lighterup

:blink:


Max C. said:


> The pinnacle of a professional facility :thumbsup:
> Bright idea!
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> It just never ends...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9o_fYr08Q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKMlSuH6fPw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdWlLNyVwDk


----------



## scotch

He was coming back tomorrow to fix it properly !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just use rope


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too close?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>



This photo gives me flash-backs.

Ugh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> This photo gives me flash-backs.
> 
> Ugh.


Love those plumbing fittings....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

Wired by a controls guy it looks like ...got the ID's and terminal strip....thinks it's all a big panel !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lol....I've done that before......


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Obviously, that panel is 120 only, no 240.

But If the line side is connected to the load side of a meter base and the meter is one of those smart types that has an electronic relay (for remote disconnection and reconnection) I wonder which would blow first, the meter or the red wire.......


----------



## five.five-six

That's 802.110V PoE



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Obviously, that panel is 120 only, no 240.
> 
> But If the line side is connected to the load side of a meter base and the meter is one of those smart types that has an electronic relay (for remote disconnection and reconnection) I wonder which would blow first, the meter or the red wire.......


That red wire looks like a sacrificial lamb to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Lol....I've done that before......


Shh, never admit stuff like that in a forum....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> That's 802.110V PoE


Yeah, I hear this stuff is going to hurt us in the future.


----------



## cuba_pete

five.five-six said:


> That's 802.110V PoE


Hippies like this because the twisted wire in 5E and especially CAT 6 keeps the dirty power out of their computers...and saves on tin foil.:whistling2:


----------



## MCasey

drspec said:


> Its PVC. Not a whole lot of good fire caulkings going to do there anyway.


That is multipair telecom cable nt pvc tubing!


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another custom install


This is like classic Rube Goldberg right here. This has to be my favorite threa don this site. If nothing else I come here for the laughs. I hope I never see any of our jobs make this thread!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> This is like classic Rube Goldberg right here. This has to be my favorite threa don this site. If nothing else I come here for the laughs. I hope I never see any of our jobs make this thread!


YES, classic isn't it???


----------



## socket2ya

I feel like my submissions pale in comparison to some of the pics on this thread which make you pause and say "my God, how did it get to this point". Some of these images get me laughing so hard I'm crying, but it really is sad.


----------



## wcord

Found this gem today. Notice the tape hiding the split where the original installer sliced the jacket.
At least the inspectors will let us do a splice in the crawl space, rather than replace 40m of the stuff. (750al)


----------



## JBrzoz00

Whole parking lot has these buried j boxes


----------



## JBrzoz00

"My buddy helped me install my generator and transfer switch, he did some electrical work after high school" 

Seems legit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unsupported conduit between houses


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## canbug

Post 6681 is a neon sign installation.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor outlet?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Loose connections on these motor leads


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried FPE


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In he wall finds


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oven feed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just a few coats


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks just a tad warm!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That has to be the most brutally ugly EMT 'work' that I've witnessed.

It brings tears to my eyes.

And they are not tears of joy.


----------



## mitch65

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's especially nice when the lights are 347V. Ran into a box like that and the walls had been reconfigured so that you couldn't get a 10' ladder into the room so had to stand on top rung of an 8' to reach the JB.


----------



## Darr

telsa said:


> That has to be the most brutally ugly EMT 'work' that I've witnessed.
> 
> It brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> And they are not tears of joy.


It's all cat5 or (fire?) alarm cable isn't it?

If so, it would've looked a lot neater dumping out of the conduits onto a short cable tray.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> That's especially nice when the lights are 347V. Ran into a box like that and the walls had been reconfigured so that you couldn't get a 10' ladder into the room so had to stand on top rung of an 8' to reach the JB.


Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That has to be the most brutally ugly EMT 'work' that I've witnessed.
> 
> It brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> And they are not tears of joy.


After seeing the short pieces of strut I wondered if it was one of our regular posters?


----------



## socket2ya

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This installer should be pursued for attempted manslaughter, but then again it's not his kids sleeping under the fan.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

socket2ya said:


> This installer should be pursued for attempted manslaughter, but then again it's not his kids sleeping under the fan.


But still, he needs to get knocked down a few pegs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor ladder use skills


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What NEMA rating is this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shop light circuit


----------



## sparkiez

Here is a nice JB for a 24V Residential lighting control circuit in a knob-and-tube setup. This was my first time running into one of these, but I was able to recognize what it was immediately. Had small little 3/8"ish KO's on the wall plates with maintain contacts to power the solenoids for the lighting, Based on the sound, I'm pretty sure the solenoids were at the lighting, though I'm not sure what the cylindrical part is there. I'm thinking it may be a capacitor or relay. I didn't have time to dig too much into it as I was working on the 3-way to the garage (also knob-and-tube with an old style round switch). First time seeing a switch like that too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poco says no go!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice head rest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It survived the trip


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The cheaper option


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another fine job by Stevie Wonder Electric


----------



## sparkiez

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another fine job by Stevie Wonder Electric


Going crazy man hehe. You finding all these on the net or just stuff you have seen and photographed over the years?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sparkiez said:


> Going crazy man hehe. You finding all these on the net or just stuff you have seen and photographed over the years?


Mostly from the net and some from friends that message them to me because they know I post them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


>


:huh:

YES, exactly my thought on the subject!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Development has no power....wonder why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pallet lights???


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ivory devices and a white plate? What a hack  


MechanicalDVR said:


> Pallet lights???


"Art."

_________________________________________________________________________

Legitimate creativity!






The title says it all:






...






Cletus' guys?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Ivory devices and a white plate?
> What a hack
> 
> 
> *It's the under the casing that really sucks.*
> 
> "Art."


*I know Art and he wouldn't hang that crap!*


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Poco says no go!


They didn't like the brand of plumbing fittings used?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> They didn't like the brand of plumbing fittings used?


I'm sure the fittings were part of it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hot spot:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service here, service there.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

3R hung upside down and siliconed


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY cable tray


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Development has no power....wonder why?


Remote enogh for copper theives to come with tools.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A quadplex!


----------



## xXPhasemanXx

Just saw this right outside the brand new dealership in town


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> A quadplex!


It's an oldie!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> Remote enogh for copper theives to come with tools.


South Africa at it's best!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

The wall:












Inside the wall:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Anyone who can only spell a word one way obviously lacks imagination !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Anyone who can only spell a word one way obviously lacks imagination !


Tell that to someone like this girl:











Spelling Matters!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tell that to someone like this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling Matters!


Spelling Mattress! :laughing::brows:


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


>


is that a titty implant?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Pure comedy. Professional enough to label every wire, but hack enough to use tape on every single crappy wirenut. Good job bruno.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TOOL_5150 said:


> is that a titty implant?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


No clue but I hope it isn't that!


----------



## AlmostPro

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I worked on a farm for 6 years and this looks about right!


----------



## AlmostPro

Some of these seem just to good to be true! Always need a good laugh while in downtime at work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AlmostPro said:


> I worked on a farm for 6 years and this looks about right!


Including the split bolt?


----------



## AlmostPro

Yup almost exactly what I'm used to seeing! Sometimes when we had an electric motor fail some of the guys would just tear out the reset button, which would work but if you were the guy trying to fix it i.e. me, then it would cause serious issues but I digress. Ya that farm was a little scary on the electrical side but that kept it fun.


----------



## AlmostPro

also they only just added cover plates to things. before there was nothing and turkeys would just peck out the wires which all broke things all the time!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frog legs and wasp nest...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Now they make junction boxes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flea market finds


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Things you find while fencing


----------



## Rob-Bryant

From a recent trip to Granada, Spain. I guess when you live in a cave, you make it work however you can


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> From a recent trip to Granada, Spain. I guess when you live in a cave, you make it work however you can


That is different!


----------



## MTW

I assume you can find 90% of these without even leaving the eastern shore?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I assume you can find 90% of these without even leaving the eastern shore?


Let me tell you I could make a whole eastern shore addition if I traveled around with a camera.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Apparently they had a lot of problems with lightning taking out that vent stack?


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Prove to the tenant exactly how much of the power bill is theirs?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Apparently they had a lot of problems with lightning taking out that vent stack?


I chalk it up to just overkill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Prove to the tenant exactly how much of the power bill is theirs?


Good luck with that!:thumbsup:


----------



## socket2ya

MechanicalDVR said:


> Let me tell you I could make a whole eastern shore addition if I traveled around with a camera.


Mech, I'm glad these pictures aren't all from your town. I was starting to get concerned about your well-bieng and life expectancy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

socket2ya said:


> Mech, I'm glad these pictures aren't all from your town. I was starting to get concerned about your well-bieng and life expectancy


When I get around to buying a decent camera with a great telephoto lens the pics I post may reopen the concern.


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I get around to buying a decent camera with a great telephoto lens the pics I post may reopen the concern.


You're not kidding. Just driving down the Langford (sp?) highway and seeing the condition of most of the buildings makes you wonder what horrors lurk inside.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> You're not kidding. Just driving down the Langford (sp?) highway and seeing the condition of most of the buildings makes you wonder what horrors lurk inside.


(Lankford just FYI)

You are absolutely correct and if you look closely many still have an electric service to them. 

Yes the meter may have insulators on the prongs but there is still power in the pan.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

It falls like brown snow


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Split coupling


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe the fry grease was tripping the breaker?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

under all that....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Black wires matter.............they need phasing too


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clean install


----------



## cuba_pete

WTF _is_ that?


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet this guy was proud of his work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> WTF _is_ that?




Not 100% sure but it's electrically operated and monitored.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I bet this guy was proud of his work


Agreed! :001_huh:


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Clean install


Hah... they ran the local depot out of sharkbite fittings and had to switch to clamped barbs. Still, I bet there's a manifold somewhere that would've cost less (not to mention looked better).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Hah... they ran the local depot out of sharkbite fittings and had to switch to clamped barbs. Still, I bet there's a manifold somewhere that would've cost less (not to mention looked better).


Nice huh?







I don't think it's pretty either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ppsh

You see all sorts of deathtraps when youre the "attic guy".


----------



## scotch

Darr said:


> Hah... they ran the local depot out of sharkbite fittings and had to switch to clamped barbs. Still, I bet there's a manifold somewhere that would've cost less (not to mention looked better).


It's almost like they needed an expansion tank ...and just used "whatever we have ".....seen it done with 100ft roll of pex . Cheaper than the tank the plumber said !


----------



## Darr

Rob-Bryant said:


> I bet this guy was proud of his work


Not how I'd do it, but I bet it *is* easier to fish than 2 jakes w/chase nipples and a straight 10 to 12'' nipple between them.

Oh, wait... was everyone else taught to call a gedney ell a jake, too?


----------



## manchestersparky

Darr said:


> Not how I'd do it, but I bet it *is* easier to fish than 2 jakes w/chase nipples and a straight 10 to 12'' nipple between them.
> 
> Oh, wait... was everyone else taught to call a gedney ell a jake, too?


Not sure what either of those are ?
Have an idea but not positive, and if you are referring to what I'm thinking it would be illegal to conceal in a wall...................


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I found it most difficult to examine the code violation with the nice young hottie standing there........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I found it most difficult to examine the code violation with the nice young hottie standing there........


Yoga pants get more attention than any electrical problem that isn't actively arcing more often than not.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Confident install......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan support


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cardboard door?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>



I call that one "The apprentice's first day"


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


...And the enclosure is locked! 


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Engineers...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lowest bidder?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


That sure looks professional :thumbsup:

Ah, Instructables... 

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-hack-a-Crockpot/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable-dimmer-cord-for-IncandescentHalogen-ligh/


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## socket2ya

Carpentry electric:
LV ring brad-nailed to a stud for a switch box, and
Modified old work round that can fit under a ceiling joist.


----------



## NDC

Never gets old


----------



## MechanicalDVR

@MTW

House that has been in the process of being torn down for a couple years now:



















Meter still running today:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fixture filled with cotton batting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


Were these in the same kitchen?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> Were these in the same kitchen?


Nope!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> @*MTW*
> 
> House that has been in the process of being torn down for a couple years now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meter still running today:


Wow.  But I guess as long as the poco's cash register is still running, they don't care. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Wow.  But I guess as long as the poco's cash register is still running, they don't care. :no:


Not in the least. 

First of the ESVA edition.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>



So, are those parallel 250's? Looks like they should've went with parallel 300's or 350's instead, seeing's how the labels by the fuse holders spec 500 Amp fuses.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

From 'The Wedding Singer'


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great splice


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hydroelectric?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A little rusted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Super neat job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hotel tv


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found it


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

That is freaking awesome! LMAO



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> That is freaking awesome! LMAO


Let people say what they will that takes 'skills'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice ground clamps...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

So tidy..


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just lazy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Surprise


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad low


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Skipped over something?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Secured


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You gotta be quick turning it on...but good luck turning it off!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> You gotta be quick turning it on...but good luck turning it off!


Damn straight!:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

That's a fine piece of conduit work....looks like overseas !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy access


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Vents? What vents?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


>


Plumbers...................................................................


----------



## MikeFL

Last week at 3:30 in the morning a storm blew through while we were working. It seemed like someone poured a cup of water from the underside of the roof deck and it was over in a few seconds. Next day I call my buddy the roofer who did that job when our building was built. His crew came right over and went up on the roof. They said it's backed up drains in the RTU's. I said please clear the drains out (we have 2 RTU's) and give me the bill.

Roofer buddy called an hour later. 
I said "They found it. It's a plumbing problem with my HVAC so I'm having the roofers fix it."


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


One word: Mexico.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> Last week at 3:30 in the morning a storm blew through while we were working. It seemed like someone poured a cup of water from the underside of the roof deck and it was over in a few seconds. Next day I call my buddy the roofer who did that job when our building was built. His crew came right over and went up on the roof. They said it's backed up drains in the RTU's. I said please clear the drains out (we have 2 RTU's) and give me the bill.
> 
> Roofer buddy called an hour later.
> I said "They found it. It's a plumbing problem with my HVAC so I'm having the roofers fix it."


 wow :001_huh:

That's as bad as landscapers building an addition.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Plumbers...................................................................


got it!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Secured to roof brackets


----------



## MechanicalDVR

EMT across alley


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

How to kill that new condenser.....


----------



## backstay

Not sure why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> Not sure why?


Some where in Vermont maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

The old no-blows


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great slab work


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cmdr_suds

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## five.five-six

At least it's zipdied for safety. 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> At least it's zipdied for safety.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Darr

cmdr_suds said:


> View attachment 107321


Those are the new earthquake-resistant LBs, right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Those are the new earthquake-resistant LBs, right?


Only the older original ones cracked, settlement of the ground under them and maybe vehicles being driven over top of the underground piping broke them.


----------



## scotch

Must have been a special on the grounding twisters....the holes let out the smoke when things go wrong , so I'm told !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Must have been a special on the grounding twisters....the holes let out the smoke when things go wrong , so I'm told !


Gee, I never considered them being used as vents for over heating.....:jester:


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Gee, I never considered them being used as vents for over heating.....:jester:


No, no, no... they're for putting the smoke back IN, to complete the repair.
Yeah - that's the ticket! :shifty:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Telephone 'conduit'


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## papaotis

MechanicalDVR said:


>


what's 00L mean?


----------



## jw0445

papaotis said:


> what's 00L mean?


Out Of Luck


----------



## B-Nabs

Seen at a local garden centre.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

papaotis said:


> what's 00L mean?


It can be mounted in all but Canadian style.


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


>


OHHHHH..._that's_ what a ladder rack looks like!:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> OHHHHH..._that's_ what a ladder rack looks like!:no:


The newest style Gorilla ladder tray.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor outlet and switch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Twisted!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Overkill?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Put a band-aid on it......


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This part I do get it semi common over here.,, I get that about every few days I see that set up.,,, :blink:


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Had a customer that had one just like that... "Do you think this is safe?"

"I'm not sure, why don't you try it!":blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> This part I do get it semi common over here.,, I get that about every few days I see that set up.,,, :blink:


Used to see this type stuff in mom-n-pop shops all the time especially in NYC, not to mention refrigerators on 25' 16 awg ungrounded extension cords..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Had a customer that had one just like that... "Do you think this is safe?"
> 
> "I'm not sure, why don't you try it!":blink:


Adds a tingle to shower time!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

It must never rain here


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Break room or burn room?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Photocell, great spot


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Split system.....lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wall washer?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Maybe it's a future ceiling heater!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Maybe it's a future ceiling heater!


I'm sure in a good windstorm it will heat up more than just the ceiling.


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


now Thats a strain relief. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wonder how many bulbs have blown up because of water splashed on them......

Wonder how many feet have been sliced open by the resulting glass shards on the floor.........


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wouldn't be surprised if this is the disconnecting means for the instant-hot under the counter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if this is the disconnecting means for the instant-hot under the counter.



Also seen this before for a shallow well pump in a commercial building bathrooms.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Wonder how many bulbs have blown up because of water splashed on them......
> 
> *Wonder how many feet have been sliced open by the resulting glass shards on the floor........*.


That is exactly my thought.

Put remote stats in a sleazy motel that had a keyless in every bath like this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Copper-aluminum connection gone bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Melt down


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Working live..........why?


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I thought they need to be the rechargable ones for that to work. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> I thought they need to be the rechargable ones for that to work. :no:


Depends on the amperage!:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

More twisting


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Eastern Shore brand new mobile home service:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## manchestersparky




----------



## manchestersparky




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Working live..........why?


crazy , stupid ,darwin award?.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> crazy , stupid ,darwin award?.


Too close for my comfort!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope that wire nut holds


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I see that so often in older houses that I'm almost surprised when I see one done correctly


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Grounded A phase?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Grounded A phase?


No arc marks yet!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piss poor access


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Piss poor access


you mean no access!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasty


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is almost genius........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This is almost genius........lol.


Tile guy's drop light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Have fun out there


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Paul353

The CT for unit 609, and the guy wisely drew a line under 609 so that I wouldn't read it upside down and mistake it for unit 609.


----------



## readydave8

*attic fan motor*

anyon


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumbers...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Split bolt spaces for small wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Deck outlet


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If I rang that bell, I would leave the wires connected just to see which would blow first......the transformer or the bell coil.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> If I rang that bell, I would leave the wires connected just to see which would blow first......the transformer or the bell coil.......


I vote trans!


----------



## readydave8

HI didn't like double taps, said they were dangerous,(CH breakers so probably not an issue), but didn't mind the twin breaker in panel not designed for it. Also the romexes entering panel without connector evidently did not bother him.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fan won't shut off...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If prefer the picture above to this being..."the fan won't shut off ! "


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


wow, there's a LOT going on in this one!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> wow, there's a LOT going on in this one!


Yeah man, the extension cord is probably for the dishwasher.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smoked


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


>


Color matters!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ralpha494

MechanicalDVR said:


>






Very isolated ground.


----------



## Paul353

Top notch work in this panel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ralpha494 said:


> Very isolated ground.


Yeah man, downright 'insulated' ground.


----------



## scotch

There must have been some fun stuff happening in that place !


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Smoked


I replaced one of those idiotic IEC starters last Thursday. 15HP air compressor, wouldn't shut off. 

Contacts welded solid. 

I suspect the new NEMA model I installed will last a bit longer......

Yes, I have indeed violated the UL listing but I will always place safety and reliability over regulations.


----------



## readydave8

deleted a bunch of pix from phone to create space, many were of flying taps, but this one looked bad enough to share:


----------



## Paul353

Pull 90's are not a substitute for 90 degree bends, and this is half inch EMT, the easiest conduit to work with. They were never able to get the covers back on. This is what happens when cable tech hacks think they're electricians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wow, under the door track...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

I guess white or ivory was out of the question?










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Outside of that 10-3 free air did you see that spider in the upper right corner?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Outside of that 10-3 free air did you see that spider in the upper right corner?


Sure did!


The hacked up framing is close to as bad.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Didn't like the static charge you get with PVC and airflow ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Didn't like the static charge you get with PVC and airflow ?


Not sure what the attempt was there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wishful thinking?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Somebody here do this one?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not tacky at all.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Temporary connection.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> Temporary connection.:laughing:


Temp connection on a permanent line!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New pole base


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Squeeze in a couple more


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those are the new voltage reducing fuses...


----------



## Kevin

Chris1971 said:


> Temporary connection.:laughing:


It's a time delay! Eventually the zip ties will fall off [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1971

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> It's a time delay! Eventually the zip ties will fall off [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


:laughing::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

worked on this house yesterday and today and finally got receptacles grounded, lotsa wagos. house was built in 1987, before we had inspections here, and carpenters probably wired it. it is possible that I bid and didn't get wiring, if so I made more $ fixing than I would have wiring it :thumbup:

A few of the receptacles had correct polarity, must have been untrained helper wired them


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> worked on this house yesterday and today and finally got receptacles grounded, lotsa wagos. house was built in 1987, before we had inspections here, and carpenters probably wired it. it is possible that I bid and didn't get wiring, if so I made more $ fixing than I would have wiring it :thumbup:
> 
> A few of the receptacles had correct polarity, must have been untrained helper wired them


Fun couple of days huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


No problems with snow [ or flooding ] here !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> No problems with snow [ or flooding ] here !


As long as the patch around the conduit penetration is watertight.


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fun couple of days huh?


still sore


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


good thing box was rated for paddle fan, though:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> still sore


I hate 'low' height jobs where you need to be on your knees like this or laying flat like a whirlpool pump or dishwasher replacement.

Those boxes look 12"-13" AFF.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Does one really need a visual sign of this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Does one really need a visual sign of this?


This would be very useful if placed outside the door...........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This would be very useful if placed outside the door...........


Very much so!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hook this one up..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right down the line!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice and plumb


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kinky


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Somebody here do this one?


I bet the architect drew up the plans as having an underground feed and that method's conduit had already been bought, but when it came time to hook it up the planned renter for the other half backed out, the buyer had already blown their budget outfitting the home theater with 3 rows of heated/vibrating power recliners, _ergo_ couldn't afford the extra 3 or 4 thousand for trenching, so they had to scramble to find a contractor that would do the feed with the existing materials, adding just a weatherhead that fit... and now, it's probably the only house in the neighborhood with an overhead feed, too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> I bet the architect drew up the plans as having an underground feed and that method's conduit had already been bought, but when it came time to hook it up the planned renter for the other half backed out, the buyer had already blown their budget outfitting the home theater with 3 rows of heated/vibrating power recliners, _ergo_ couldn't afford the extra 3 or 4 thousand for trenching, so they had to scramble to find a contractor that would do the feed with the existing materials, adding just a weatherhead that fit... and now, it's probably the only house in the neighborhood with an overhead feed, too.


That is a lot of surmising right there, I'd lean more to poor workmanship.

It could have been done in a neater manner.


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hook this one up..


1st time I've seen a water heater short enough to sit on kitchen counter and still be below top cabinet:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> 1st time I've seen a water heater short enough to sit on kitchen counter and still be below top cabinet:jester:


If it looks like the top element access is bad don't even think about the bottom one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Never seen this done in a panel before but we do it all the time in MCCs. 

Invariably, the bucket you need to turn on is right win the middle of the cable.......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Never seen this done in a panel before but we do it all the time in MCCs.
> 
> Invariably, the bucket you need to turn on is right win the middle of the cable.......lol.


I've not seen this done to a panel and thought it looked comical.


----------



## circuitman1

:vs_boom::vs_boom::vs_boom::vs_boom:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It took me a minute to see the problem but if the meter is installed hot, it'll be spectacular!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> It took me a minute to see the problem but if the meter is installed hot, it'll be spectacular!!!


Yeah a real fourth of July!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How asleep can anyone get ?

I once had an apprentice screw-up a safety switch for an elevator feeder.

He landed everything backwards. ( Line side landed upon the bottom lugs, etc. )

I had to re-pull (3) #4 plus #8 ... and the run was not short ... not easy to pull in.

Gag !


----------



## circuitman1

micromind said:


> It took me a minute to see the problem but if the meter is installed hot, it'll be spectacular!!!


like in my quote "KABOOM". took me a second to see it too.someone want be happy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks like Woody WP has been working hard!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Appliances in a closet???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough sitting in a puddle?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bringing the outdoors indoors!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Teleporter? ? ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Pretty ingenious, but I would have used a can of some sort. 

Still, pretty clever......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Pretty ingenious, but I would have used a can of some sort.
> 
> Still, pretty clever......


I bet the turn radius for that TA into the LB is pretty damn tight.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> I bet the turn radius for that TA into the LB is pretty damn tight.


Hopefully, it was small wire.....I can't imagine trying to bend #2s there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Hopefully, it was small wire.....I can't imagine trying to bend #2s there.


Large conduit for small wires!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

Had similar with moving wiring in large lighting contactor panel....a knock out left in the wiring bundle fell out across an open contractor and gave me a big surprise !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Had similar with moving wiring in large lighting contactor panel....a knock out left in the wiring bundle fell out across an open contractor and gave me a big surprise !


Yeah man that will wake you up quick fast and in a hurry!


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Well I keep telling HO's and handymen,
"No flying taps, splices have to be in a box"!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Well I keep telling HO's and handymen,
> "No flying taps, splices have to be in a box"!


You need to be more specific! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dronai

Had to fix this mess today for a friends house for escrow corrections. 10 open wire splices.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

dronai said:


> Had to fix this mess today for a friends house for escrow corrections. 10 open wire splices.


It absolutely kills me how many guys think flying splices are okay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

This must be fun to be around in a rain storm


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another toe tingler


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great access


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> It absolutely kills me how many guys think flying splices are okay.


But the light comes on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> But the light comes on.


But their's remains off!


----------



## Paul353

Corrosion? What on earth do you mean?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Paul353 said:


> Corrosion? What on earth do you mean?


Salt air?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Paul353

MechanicalDVR said:


> Salt air?


Parking garage in Southern Ontario (Toronto). Lots of bird **** around.


----------



## Paul353

Good grief, how on earth can you censor the ess h eye t word in a forum for electricians?


----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Panel light?


MechanicalDVR said:


> Great access



Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Paul353 said:


> Parking garage in Southern Ontario (Toronto). Lots of bird **** around.


Damn!


----------



## QMED

Found at lighting retrofit in a storage facility


----------



## micromind

QMED said:


> Found at lighting retrofit in a storage facility


That's actually a pretty serious hazard. 

That panel is a 'split bus' type......the top half has no protection. Its current is limited only by what the utility can supply. 

There's a 20 amp single pole breaker in the top half. This breakers have a reputation of not tripping during a fault. 

If that circuit ever becomes overloaded or faulted, there's a fair chance it'll get really ugly really fast.


----------



## Anathera

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've actually done the vicegrips on ground bar thing. We had to hook up a 480v concrete saw in a hospital late night. Got the breaker wired in but there was only a ground buss with tapped lugs and all the lugs were full. It worked, but it's not a shining moment


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## rrolleston

Romex underground.









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Adjustably is over-rated.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Another case of "modern art" :jester:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those better not be live!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ground pins-up _*and*_ misaligned plate screws? Whoever installed this mess should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## QMED

micromind said:


> That's actually a pretty serious hazard.
> 
> That panel is a 'split bus' type......the top half has no protection. Its current is limited only by what the utility can supply.
> 
> There's a 20 amp single pole breaker in the top half. This breakers have a reputation of not tripping during a fault.
> 
> If that circuit ever becomes overloaded or faulted, there's a fair chance it'll get really ugly really fast.


yeah I hear ya, good eye. this is actually a sub panel. Probably about 2 additional breakers between this and the utility. This was done on the cheap(big contract, company didn't want the existing wiring to be modified at all) in a state with no licensing whatsoever in a facility where meth heads are always making "improvements". Also I'm not the Journeyman, just a helper. I saw much worse on this contract LOL...


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a good one.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 @MechanicalDVR I would love t knnow how one would pu;; conductors through this managerie?


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 @MechanicalDVR I would love t knnow how one would pu;; conductors through this managerie?


----------



## MCasey

Thse pictures are great I have missed browsing them


----------



## Chris1971

MCasey said:


> Thse pictures are great I have missed browsing them


They do provide some comedic relief.


----------



## MCasey

Chris1971 said:


> They do provide some comedic relief.


They are a hit when shared i our office.

We were concerned at the picture of a pick up that hit a pilaster that looked like our parts truck, phone calls were made in regard t that one.


----------



## circuitman1

Chris1971 said:


> That's a good one.


the question is on the other side?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


the question is what is on the other side?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## MCasey

circuitman1 said:


> the question is what is on the other side?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


We can all assume a rats nest of a wire bundle.


----------



## Chris1971

circuitman1 said:


> the question is on the other side?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


Do you choose door A or B?:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> the question is what is on the other side?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


A freaking mess!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> @MechanicalDVR I would love t knnow how one would pu;; conductors through this managerie?


Me too, that one LB must have been absolutely awful!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> That's a good one.


A genuine 'back door' special!


----------



## Darr

MCasey said:


> @MechanicalDVR I would love t knnow how one would pu;; conductors through this managerie?


With a sock and ring on the end of a pull rope, of course.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


When the inspector gives you a defect for not enough support [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> When the inspector gives you a defect for not enough support [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That's the new flexible segmented raceway!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I had a service call to one like this a few years ago. Pipe was too hot (temperature-wise) to touch.

42 circuits in a 2" from a panel in the back of a warehouse to the office in front. 

As if that wasn't bad enough, it was a 120/208Y and every 2 circuits shared a neutral. The end result was that instead of balancing neutral current, every neutral in the pipe carried the greatest possible current. 

No wonder it was a bit toasty.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I had a service call to one like this a few years ago. Pipe was too hot (temperature-wise) to touch.
> 
> 42 circuits in a 2" from a panel in the back of a warehouse to the office in front.
> 
> As if that wasn't bad enough, it was a 120/208Y and every 2 circuits shared a neutral. The end result was that instead of balancing neutral current, every neutral in the pipe carried the greatest possible current.
> 
> No wonder it was a bit toasty.......


What did you end up doing with it?


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> What did you end up doing with it?


Me and another guy spent a Saturday moving the panel to the office up front and used the 2" for the feeder. 

The worst part was pulling all the 12s out of the 2". It was pretty stuffed.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Me and another guy spent a Saturday moving the panel to the office up front and used the 2" for the feeder.
> 
> *The worst part was pulling all the 12s out of the 2".* It was pretty stuffed.......


I've done that and wondered just how they got them in so tight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Jezz did someone have to get a lawnchair to sit below that lumaire to get suntan ??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> Jezz did someone have to get a lawnchair to sit below that lumaire to get suntan ??


It dries out the interior of their convertible when they get caught with the top down in the rain!


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


> It dries out the interior of their convertible when they get caught with the top down in the rain!


Ahh dammit ya got it right !!!! but don't complain if the seat are color faded out from that much light from that. 


Oh I think someone want to grow grass in the car seat anyway.,,, :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> Ahh dammit ya got it right !!!! but don't complain if the seat are color faded out from that much light from that.
> 
> 
> Oh I think someone want to grow grass in the car seat anyway.,,, :whistling2:


If it was a garage rather than a carport I'd lean towards growing something!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


is this what i think it is?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


to lazy to buy fuses!:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


instant water heater!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> instant water heater!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Right until water hammer shatters the bulb and the filament energizes the piping creating an instant fireworks show.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> to lazy to buy fuses!:huh::huh::huh:


But they have the time and effort to solder on jumpers....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> is this what i think it is?


A rodent induced fire? Yup, it is. They love that plastic jacketing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Where do you find all these pictures?:001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> Where do you find all these pictures?:001_huh:


I get them from all over, some old work friends email me some of them.

Seems everyone likes to see them.


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> I get them from all over, some old work friends email me some of them.
> 
> Seems everyone likes to see them.


It's amazing the amount of shoddy workmanship out there. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> It's amazing the amount of shoddy workmanship out there. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


I wish I had a camera with me for years when I was working in control panels that had just about every safety bypassed and things removed and replaced with the wrong size starters and contactors so many times. 

Not much of these shock or surprise me at this point but as I get them I will share.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


>


All things considered, this looks pretty good. With conduit it could have been made to look great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I am kinda suprised that no one got hurt with that inverted box like that and get all those breaker wet... 

:blink:


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Ugh...get with the times! Fuses are like...so 20 years ago!"

_________________________________________________________________________

Who needs a ground when you have electrical tape:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> "Ugh...get with the times! Fuses are like...so 20 years ago!"
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Who needs a ground when you have electrical tape:


Fuses are the least of problems in that box.


----------



## Darr

circuitman1 said:


>


The main constraint being they failed to pull in another foot of wire, _ergo_ the feed reaches only the bottom terminals...


----------



## Ty the electric guy

You got to love the connectors inside the disconnect as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Actually, that's kind of ingenious... you don't really want the mouse to sit in the trap until you smell it; That smell permeates everything around it for a long time.

As soon as the trap is sprung the battery sends voltage through the NC contacts on the micro-switch (being held open while the trap is 'set')... where do you suppose it's sending that signal? A dedicated input on the home alarm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Actually, that's kind of ingenious... you don't really want the mouse to sit in the trap until you smell it; That smell permeates everything around it for a long time.
> 
> As soon as the trap is sprung the battery sends voltage through the NC contacts on the micro-switch (being held open while the trap is 'set')... where do you suppose it's sending that signal? A dedicated input on the home alarm?


I was leaning toward an idiot light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MCasey

@MechanicalDVR Really need to say thanks agai for thse pictures! Been a very hectic month here on the job and coning on to see these just makes me laugh. None of our guys that screw up even com close to th evel posted here.

Good show oldmaan!


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 @MechanicalDVR What is this all about? Is that a transformer hanging ovr a panel in the corner?


----------



## MCasey

bill39 said:


> All things considered, this looks pretty good. With conduit it could have been made to look great.


Looks lik this could have been done i a better way, a larger pull box with thee flex entering in the side would have been less install time.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What is that long couplig? Some type repair coupling?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> @MechanicalDVR Really need to say thanks agai for thse pictures! Been a very hectic month here on the job and coning on to see these just makes me laugh. None of our guys that screw up even com close to th evel posted here.
> 
> Good show oldmaan!


You're welcome!

Glad you enjoy them.

The credit for the pics goes to those that take and share them, some get sent to me by friends and some I gather from the web myself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> @MechanicalDVR What is this all about? Is that a transformer hanging ovr a panel in the corner?


This is a wash down area for horses in a barn. 

Yes that's a transformer over the panel for the barn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


Helper's first day?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


I cannot deduce if this is genius or terribly idiotic...probably the first!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Keeping the prior box and receptacle must not have been exciting enough.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Classy.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Low voltage water-monitoring device? A joke? Somebody living on-the-edge?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I hate "liking" almost all of your posts...but some of these are just too damn funny!


----------



## backstay

Painters


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I hate "liking" almost all of your posts...but some of these are just too damn funny!


I find it a little disturbing that there are so many of these pics out there to be shared.

The majority of them make me want to ask the question "what was the guy thinking that created this mess?"


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> I find it a little disturbing that there are so many of these pics out there to be shared.
> 
> The majority of them make me want to ask the question "what was the guy thinking that created this mess?"


and by "funny" I mean really scary! :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> and by "funny" I mean really scary! :no:


Agreed!


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yellow wire....green wire....looking for that pair ! Been there may times !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Yellow wire....green wire....looking for that pair ! Been there may times !



:thumbsup:
Yeah man, all part of the job.

The most frustrating part but still a part just the same!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I thought I'd be in some bad areas for work....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great panel location


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nema # what for outdoors????


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You got to have a sense of humour about this stuff .....maybe the hardware store didn't have electrical fittings ! Or maybe they took it to heart when they got electricity explained in "water" terminology!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> You got to have a sense of humour about this stuff .....maybe the hardware store didn't have electrical fittings ! Or maybe they took it to heart when they got electricity explained in "water" terminology!


Oh I think you have to have a sense of humor for sure, if not you'd pull your hair out when you walk into some of this stuff.


----------



## brodgers

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Gotta give them some credit for using a long sweep sanitary tee and 2 45s to make a long sweep elbow. Usually when plumbing crap is used for electrical everything is done with hard 90s with no regard to wire bending radius.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brodgers said:


> Gotta give them some credit for using a long sweep sanitary tee and 2 45s to make a long sweep elbow. Usually when plumbing crap is used for electrical everything is done with hard 90s with no regard to wire bending radius.


Maybe this would look better in a plumber's shop or something but the loud scream of hack just overtakes the design to me.


----------



## MikeFL

I think that was DWV before it was service pipe. Look how old the 4" is and how new the 2.5" is, which would have made for a stinky (and sticky) pull.

Heck, it might still be used for DWV.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> I think that was DWV before it was service pipe. Look how old the 4" is and how new the 2.5" is, which would have made for a stinky (and sticky) pull.
> 
> Heck, it might still be used for DWV.


Actually that looks like 3" coming out of the floor and 2" on the left and 1 1/2" on the right.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs any access?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's what you'd call a 'field assembled trap'. 

Wonder where the vent is??

Lol.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who needs any access?


Even worse, if we're looking at the radiator end of the gen, those condensers are going to have a rough time when the gen is running......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's what you'd call a 'field assembled trap'.
> 
> Wonder where the vent is??
> 
> Lol.


Without an air vent the drop will keep the trap empty and even with one ther eis no guaranty it still won't siphon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Even worse, if we're looking at the radiator end of the gen, those condensers are going to have a rough time when the gen is running......


Yeah man, nothing was planned out at all.


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What the heck they put that small floor or large table lamp mounted on the wall???:blink::blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> What the heck they put that small floor or large table lamp mounted on the wall???:blink::blink:


Yup, I'd love to see how it's connected...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Watch out, that 3rd step is a doozy!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Watch out, that 3rd step is a doozy!!


That "ladder" looks like it would be fun with ice on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Secured for the impending storm....


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Not sure what to SMH more at... the single pole dryer hung upside-down or the fact that 8 apartments share 1 washer and dryer. :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> Not sure what to SMH more at... the single pole dryer hung upside-down or the fact that 8 apartments share 1 washer and dryer. :blink:


Yeah man, one of those multiple problem pics!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Been hanging there since they moved in 6 years back!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

One hell of an extension cord:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unique base adapter?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Been hanging there since they moved in 6 years back!


This has to be a joke. Either that, or one butt-ugly decoration.


MechanicalDVR said:


> One hell of an extension cord:


What on Earth is that powering?!? Hopefully voltage-drop has been accounted for :jester:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


"But its neat."


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Thing of beauty!

_________________________________________________________________________

Ah YouTube...

DIY Hacks alright:




A tamper-resistant receptacle is just too simple :no:




Electricians, watch out! Clevon The Handyman has just arrived...




Basic electrical common-sense is over-rated:




There is _*so much*_ wrong with this video, however its difficult to contain laughter/sobbing at "I thought it may be smart to keep any electric charge from spreading anywhere else in the box!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> This has to be a joke. Either that, or one butt-ugly decoration.
> 
> *Butt ugly decoration.*
> 
> What on Earth is that powering?!? Hopefully voltage-drop has been accounted for
> 
> *Solar pool heater?*
> 
> :jester:"But its neat.
> 
> *Neat only counts in bomb wiring!*
> 
> "Thing of beauty!
> 
> *Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.*
> 
> 
> Ah YouTube...
> 
> DIY Hacks alright:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReLdK5QcEos
> A tamper-resistant receptacle is just too simple :no:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4VaKVv8Sk
> Electricians, watch out! Clevon The Handyman has just arrived...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znDW0uLI9rQ
> Basic electrical common-sense is over-rated:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2oX0dspOs8
> There is _*so much*_ wrong with this video, however its difficult to contain laughter/sobbing at "I thought it may be smart to keep any electric charge from spreading anywhere else in the box!"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsh4yTraJ5Q



:thumbsup:
*Yeah there are some good ones out there!*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually pretty common around here these days, just about everything is MC anymore. 

Sometimes they'll use a can of some sort but even then it's always stuffed to the gills......


----------



## Darr

Max C. said:


> What on Earth is that powering?!? Hopefully voltage-drop has been accounted for :jester:


The UPS on the 60 inch flat screen and home theater receiver, of course... wouldn't need to put the generator all the way on the other side of the hill just for the rotisserie on the gas grill.arty:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Overhead a tad low?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, it's bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New helper is kind of short!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Think there is a huge bees nest in the wall to be leaking all that honey?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Foamy...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

480 3 ph


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Seriously though, if they didn't interlock all this and one machine tripped, there'd be a good-sized mess. 

Interlocking a rock crushing plant is even more important because the large mess (usually at around 10 tons a minute) involves heavy stuff that's usually hard to get to.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That topless gal sure sold lots of appliances today !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> That topless gal sure sold lots of appliances today !


Topless girls sell countless things daily!:thumbsup:


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That better be temporary.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yet another case of - what is it and why is it?


MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


"What access?"


MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Handywork..."


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now that took patience!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


The drywall screws and extension cord truly make this one :laughing:


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> 480 3 ph


Some *******-generator connection? An April 1st gag? A disgruntled employee's revenge?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


A top-mounted storage-box with switches. How innovative! 

Unrelated, is that seriously vinyl siding on inside of a building...WTF?!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Saudi style


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You know...rainwater collectors!


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


doesn't count for box fill?:blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That has to be a gag.

No sprinkler head is EVER to be located so far below the ceiling... nor so close to a wall.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Well...

Burn me down !


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It was the idea, after all.... :notworthy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That has to be a gag.
> 
> No sprinkler head is EVER to be located so far below the ceiling... nor so close to a wall.


No gag, it's a hose connection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> It was the idea, after all.... :notworthy:


So, it's the thought that counts????


----------



## circuitman1

telsa said:


> That has to be a gag.
> 
> No sprinkler head is EVER to be located so far below the ceiling... nor so close to a wall.


is that a connection for a fire hose, doesn't look like a sprinkler.:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## circuitman1

telsa said:


> Well...
> 
> Burn me down !


no blow fuses!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ever require help to plug a cord in???


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's the backstory here, I wonder...

___________________________________________

Seriously, Legrand?!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## was240

Awesome yet scary...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

was240 said:


> Awesome yet scary...


Look someone spoiled it by adding that horrible duplex receptacle ...and in a manner deserving a kick up the rear end !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## p.imbeault

No labels...









Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

no meter


----------



## readydave8

seems odd


----------



## readydave8

retail space, above ceiling
The 1/2" EMT in second pic is tight against the front of the box


----------



## ralpha494

readydave8 said:


> seems odd




I agree. It should be in "Landscape" not "Portrait".


----------



## scotch

p.imbeault said:


> No labels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


Looks like the usual I've come across.....pool pumps,lighting circuits,air blowers and poolside lighting all in a box!


----------



## micromind

readydave8 said:


> retail space, above ceiling
> The 1/2" EMT in second pic is tight against the front of the box


This is very common around here too. 

I've seen every KO in use and the only reason they added an extension was to provide more KOs. 

A lot don't have covers because if they did, you'd have to push hard enough to get it on that something would get skinned and blow up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This is very common around here too.
> 
> I've seen every KO in use and the only reason they added an extension was to provide more KOs.
> 
> *A lot don't have covers because if they did, you'd have to push hard enough to get it on that something would get skinned and blow up*.


All to common a problem in many areas.


----------



## circuitman1

readydave8 said:


> no meter


hey dave , is the meter at the pole?i know of two little towns near here that the meters are on the street. as a matter of fact some REA services are on the pole at the transformer.:001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure:


----------



## readydave8

circuitman1 said:


> hey dave , is the meter at the pole?i know of two little towns near here that the meters are on the street. as a matter of fact some REA services are on the pole at the transformer.:001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure:


No meter on pole

I couldn't get into back yard, but have seen several setups like this where the entrance cable runs all the way through attic

and out through back wall, and down to meter

and then from there back into house, to panel

Because someone didn't want meter on front of house


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> No meter on pole
> 
> I couldn't get into back yard, but have seen several setups like this where the entrance cable runs all the way through attic
> 
> and out through back wall, and down to meter
> 
> and then from there back into house, to panel
> 
> Because someone didn't want meter on front of house


 

That is beyond crazy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's almost cute........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's almost cute........


Almost being the key operative phrase.

I'd think the wires to the switch are pretty tight to the back of the box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

in a basement, hardwired by means of flying tap in ceiling


----------



## readydave8

same basement


----------



## Sparky208

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Sparky208 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Terminal block would clean that up nice.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's one of the best ever.......

I think I'm going to start using that spelling on my panel schedules.

Too funny!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's one of the best ever.......
> 
> I think I'm going to start using that spelling on my panel schedules.
> 
> Too funny!


Yeah man, I laughed when I first saw it and that's saying something.


----------



## glen1971

micromind said:


> That's one of the best ever.......
> 
> I think I'm going to start using that spelling on my panel schedules.
> 
> Too funny!


A buddy of mine was writing up a ticket for a client and he misspelled "oxygen" as "oxigin".. I handed the ticket back to him and said how many I's are in oxygen?... He crossed it out and wrote "air"..lol..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> A buddy of mine was writing up a ticket for a client and he misspelled "oxygen" as "oxigin".. I handed the ticket back to him and said how many I's are in oxygen?... He crossed it out and wrote "air"..lol..


In some spots those words are really far from interchangeable!


----------



## TheLivingBubba

TGGT said:


> Terminal block would clean that up nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That makes me feel good for having to make this damn monstrosity. 

I asked the foreman for terminal blocks and was told they weren't in the budget.


----------



## TGGT

TheLivingBubba said:


> That makes me feel good for having to make this damn monstrosity.
> 
> I asked the foreman for terminal blocks and was told they weren't in the budget.


You can get them at home depot for pretty cheap.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba

TGGT said:


> You can get them at home depot for pretty cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I’m aware, but got tired of spending my own money on this project. It was a fairly larger contractor for the area and things that’s I asked for and couldn’t get: 

- Cutting Oil
- Wago’s
- Zip tie mounts
- Sawzall blades 
- N95 masks
- 3/8” bolts (just cut all thread and use nuts is what I was told.)

The list goes on...the more money saved the bigger the foreman’s bonus was. Only lasted a month there before I moved on.


----------



## TGGT

TheLivingBubba said:


> I’m aware, but got tired of spending my own money on this project. It was a fairly larger contractor for the area and things that’s I asked for and couldn’t get:
> 
> - Cutting Oil
> - Wago’s
> - Zip tie mounts
> - Sawzall blades
> - N95 masks
> - 3/8” bolts (just cut all thread and use nuts is what I was told.)
> 
> The list goes on...the more money saved the bigger the foreman’s bonus was. Only lasted a month there before I moved on.


That's dumb. I wouldn't spend a dime on material. I would begrudgingly spend on PPE because it's my health at the end of the day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> I’m aware, but got tired of spending my own money on this project. It was a fairly larger contractor for the area and things that’s I asked for and couldn’t get:
> 
> - Cutting Oil
> - Wago’s
> - Zip tie mounts
> - Sawzall blades
> - N95 masks
> - 3/8” bolts (just cut all thread and use nuts is what I was told.)
> 
> The list goes on...the more money saved the bigger the foreman’s bonus was. Only lasted a month there before I moved on.


Wow, I wish I knew someone that would have supplied materiasl when I was doing jobs up north.


----------



## Darr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The IT workers couldn't figure out how to get the covers off the channel?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Darr said:


> The IT workers couldn't figure out how to get the covers off the channel?


Which is very typical with millennial IT guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All that access!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasty!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Odd place for a network connection !!
(in the waiting room rather than the office with the computer)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service for a government building near me:










Where's the transfer switch??


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

This:










Lead to finding this:



















Then this:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some electricians and exhaust duct....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## matt1124

Nice.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Alberta-colors (or so I've been told)? The straps though :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Alberta-colors (or so I've been told)? The straps though :thumbsup:


The straps are the reason it's here.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> The straps are the reason it's here.


Yeah, figured as such. At least they're harmless (as compared to most other things in this thread).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Yeah, figured as such. At least they're harmless (as compared to most other things in this thread).


True some are just laughable others not so much!


----------



## readydave8

*shallow*

the romex was on surface of beam, then panelling installed. so it was 3/8" from finished surface. the reason I know is because I drilled into the 14

that shiny spot to left of the #12 was a screw, before we moved the romexes was tight between them


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

*self piercing neutral lug*

no problems reported with circuit, just happened to notice it


----------



## readydave8

Am I the only one here that would do this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Am I the only one here that would do this?


Good possibility!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Good possibility!


My "thanks" button went away.

So thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> My "thanks" button went away.
> 
> So thanks!


Welcome, anytime.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


His and hers 

_________________________________________________________________________

These guys never get old...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

At a motel in Nashville (one of these days gonna figure out how to rotate pic)


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New custom built house:


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That will work great for duck hunting season.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> That will work great for duck hunting season.


Yeah but that old #7 shot just ruins sheetrock ceilings and stuff!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Fires a shotgun at them as they pass zone 9 !


----------



## glen1971

Chris1971 said:


> That will work great for duck hunting season.


Wabbit season...


----------



## Chris1971

Sorry this is sideways. This was taken at a customers house with young kids. Missing cover.


----------



## Chris1971

When in doudt, plug it in.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hey look Trenton! There's that dag blasted red wire connected 
to the ground screw again!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Hey look Trenton! There's that dag blasted red wire connected
> to the ground screw again!


Good eyes bro!


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


See that sometimes with bare ground wires. Very frustrating when doing a panel change out.


----------



## Chris1971




----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 117058



:blink:


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> :blink:


Isn’t that funny. A wallpack on a roof.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> See that sometimes with bare ground wires. Very frustrating when doing a panel change out.


Amen!

Even worse when they are cut short before twisting.


----------



## Chris1971

100 amp Main Breaker panel in a single family home that we are in the process of upgrading.


----------



## Chris1971

........


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> 100 amp Main Breaker panel in a single family home that we are in the process of upgrading.
> 
> View attachment 117066


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


>


Crazy set up.


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> Crazy set up.


Alcohol was involved with the making of that mess. :yes:


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> Alcohol was involved with the making of that mess. :yes:


They upgraded from a fuse panel to a Zinsco.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> They upgraded from a fuse panel to a Zinsco.


Some would say that isn't really an upgrade.


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some would say that isn't really an upgrade.


At the time it probably was. Today. Not so much.


----------



## Chris1971

Does the tap rule apply? Single phase panel in a home. #10 wire attached to the load side of the 100 amp main breaker panel for a sub panel alongside main panel. Cotter pin used as a handle tie.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> [IMg ]


what a combination, fuses & zinsco!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> what a combination, fuses & zinsco!


Very much so.


----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


> Very much so.


At least the fuses are first - they have a chance to blow when the breakers dont


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> At least the fuses are first - they have a chance to blow when the breakers dont


As long as the fuses haven't been replaced with copper pipe or something similar as is the case now and again.


----------



## telsa

Chris1971 said:


> 100 amp Main Breaker panel in a single family home that we are in the process of upgrading.
> 
> View attachment 117066


Something tells me that the electric dryer was right in front of this hairball.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is that LISTED ?

Seems unlikely.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Is that LISTED ?
> 
> Seems unlikely.


It is but not for this use.


----------



## matt1124

Flush dryer recept


----------



## MechanicalDVR

matt1124 said:


> Flush dryer recept


 

Wow!


----------



## was240

great idea... use a box fan (hardwired)


----------



## was240

who needs a thermostat for the furnace... just use a loose switch


----------



## socket2ya

how creative


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Canadians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Since it's Zinsco, it doesn't matter if it's right across the incoming lines or on a breaker.........


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Interesting comparison here.....a fuse will always blow but an FPE breaker might trip and it might not..........


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


pure genuis!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> pure genuis!


They're out there!


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> They're out there!


i agree, just might win the darwin award!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> i agree, just might win the darwin award!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Just not fast enough...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tis the season


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Saw recep partly covered by backsplash as in pic#1 just a few hours ago!

Blanked it off and added more convenient receptacle (customer may not have minded existing except couldn't plug in hair dryer)


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


>


whats up with the spider in that pic? :huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TOOL_5150 said:


> whats up with the spider in that pic? :huh:


Good eye bro, must just be between the screen and window. 

It sure is a large one but the pic is from a friend in New Zealand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## muugi

Must be carpenter. ..









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

muugi said:


> Must be carpenter. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Color to color. Makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

seen yesterday in Hartwell, Georgia


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> seen yesterday in Hartwell, Georgia


$500 just to change a fuse? Why?

BECAUSE!


----------



## jw0445

muugi said:


> Must be carpenter. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Had to break that one tab so it wouldn't trip the circuit.....


----------



## samgregger

So do you call the sparky or the plumber first?



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Had to break that one tab so it wouldn't trip the circuit.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> So do you call the sparky or the plumber first?


Electrician to shut the power off before there is a real problem.


I've seen this on the second floor of a brand new building on an FD call.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


at least Bob Barnes Plumbing were nice enough not to block the box...and put their sticker on the box to let you know it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> at least Bob Barnes Plumbing were nice enough not to block the box...and put their sticker on the box to let you know it


Yeah right?

Have fun with those cover screws!


----------



## samgregger

They did more work with worse materials to do it the wrong way. Bravo!



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

muugi said:


> Must be carpenter. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


So... he took a stab at it.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I guess he's willing to be faulted.


----------



## telsa

readydave8 said:


> seen yesterday in Hartwell, Georgia


That job went sideways, no doubt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> So... he took a stab at it.


Must have been a real hillbilly, using the white over black method!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A serious craft violation... plumbing & electrical PVC... oh, my !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> A serious craft violation... plumbing & electrical PVC... oh, my !


Takes all kinds, can't imagine fishing those tees!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


houston we have a problem!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


Imagine being called to change those devices.

Side note - both Pass & Seymour with the ground-pin up. World conspiracy confirmed :jester:



MechanicalDVR said:


>


A tube and/or ballast change-out would have just made too much sense...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh, so *that's* what drywallers get up to in their spare time!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

"Not the best explainer"






A true master right here, folks :lol: :clap: :thumbup1:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> houston we have a problem!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Who needs grounds?

They are so over rated!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Imagine being called to change those devices.
> 
> Side note - both Pass & Seymour with the ground-pin up. World conspiracy confirmed :jester:
> 
> A tube and/or ballast change-out would have just made too much sense...Oh, so *that's* what drywallers get up to in their spare time!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> "Not the best explainer"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzDIf4M1Sec
> 
> A true master right here, folks :lol: :clap: :thumbup1:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ytUJUcwMkE



All that labor so little knowledge and skill....


----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who needs grounds?
> 
> They are so over rated!


I think that's what's called a "floating ground" where they just float around inside the panel and hopefully touch enough metal to make your plug in tester show ok.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> I think that's what's called a "floating ground" where they just float around inside the panel and hopefully touch enough metal to make your plug in tester show ok.


LOL, could very well be!


----------



## bill39

circuitman1 said:


> houston we have a problem!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Ahh, shucks. That's nuthing a huge Kearney won't handle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dark Knight said:


>




I see no picture


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dark Knight said:


>


Not seeing this one either


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I might have just found him!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The grey spray paint made it comical.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TOOL_5150 said:


> The grey spray paint made it comical.:laughing:


Sure enough! :thumbsup:


----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ironically, One of those little 6 space Homeline subpanels probably cost less than rigging this up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> Ironically, One of those little 6 space Homeline subpanels probably cost less than rigging this up


Not to mention the time it would have saved playing around.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

[iurl="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=118586&stc=1&d=1513056249"]







[/iurl]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dark Knight said:


> [iurl="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=118586&stc=1&d=1513056249"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Try again under 'photo' you posted as a link


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Dark Knight

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=118586&stc=1&d=1513056249"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Try again under 'photo' you posted as a link
Click to expand...

You can't see any of my pics??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dark Knight said:


> You can't see any of my pics??


I see the other ones just the one I quoted is missing.


----------



## Dark Knight

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see the other ones just the one I quoted is missing.


Ahh, okay, I think I know what happened to that one. Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dark Knight said:


> Ahh, okay, I think I know what happened to that one. Thanks.


Anytime!


----------



## brian john

They build it better in China


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brian john said:


> They build it better in China


That's different.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

This received approval?






Ooh, it looks like we have a fun one here:


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's the most clever bypass I've seen!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's the most clever bypass I've seen!!


Spring loaded even!


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder how many people would be fooled into thinking this is actually gray PVC electrical conduit instead of black ABS plumbing pipe.


----------



## CFCPWN

micromind said:


> I wonder how many people would be fooled into thinking this is actually gray PVC electrical conduit instead of black ABS plumbing pipe.


It looks like that panel has a lot more issues than just drain pipe feeds! Good luck on the R&R

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Knight

micromind said:


> I wonder how many people would be fooled into thinking this is actually gray PVC electrical conduit instead of black ABS plumbing pipe.


Lol, I was. I guess the fittings gave it away. Good eye!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder how many people would be fooled into thinking this is actually gray PVC electrical conduit instead of black ABS plumbing pipe.


Not one electrician worth a damn.


----------



## micromind

Dark Knight said:


> Lol, I was. I guess the fittings gave it away. Good eye!


Yep, those are indeed ABS fittings........


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ya know what ??

that is not a FAA approved aircraft prop .,,


----------



## micromind

CFCPWN said:


> It looks like that panel has a lot more issues than just drain pipe feeds! Good luck on the R&R
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's one of those 'should I try to fix it or just rip it out and start over' things.....


----------



## frenchelectrican

frenchelectrican said:


> Ya know what ??
> 
> that is not a FAA approved aircraft prop .,,



Anyone walk near that .,,

Go on Alpha then turn left at Bravo then hold short of Delta until a circuit breaker plane go by ., then go right on Delta then right on Echo then left on Alpha and you are clear on rest of the 27L .,, 


:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> Ya know what ??
> 
> that is not a FAA approved aircraft prop .,,


Early attempt at a corded drone!


----------



## readydave8

*volunteer work*

At Christian retreat camp


----------



## MTW

readydave8 said:


> At Christian retreat camp



God should strike down the person who did that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> At Christian retreat camp


They need some divine oversight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## canbug

I know you get these from the interweb but WOW. No words for some of this stuff.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

*melted receptacle*

Not backstabbed

Further on in circuit (14 ga) is where they had their Eden Pure space heater, only thing I could figure was lug may have been a little loose

Thats whats left of the line side hot above and to left of receptacle


----------



## JRaef

Not really a mistake, but I thought it worth sharing...


----------



## samgregger

+1 point for not coming out the cover like most



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> +1 point for not coming out the cover like most


It was obviously done by a semi edjumacated hack!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Not really a mistake, but I thought it worth sharing...


Sound slike a 'down under' problem!


----------



## matt1124

POCO just placed the meter and sealed ‘er up this morning.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


LOL, I do this exact thing for my Christmas lights! 
Hey, it works...


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I can't help but wonder what problem he was trying to solve here.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Just ran acrss one similair to this...









Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> LOL, I do this exact thing for my Christmas lights!
> Hey, it works...


Hope your install looks better than this one.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Guys, you got to keep up with the code. This is one of the new microwave- and dishwasher-safe enclosures proposed for the 2020 NEC cycle



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## JRaef

Nutmegger777 said:


> Guys, you got to keep up with the code. This is one of the new microwave- and dishwasher-safe enclosures proposed for the 2020 NEC cycle


Here in California, he would have been written up for stapling directly into that tree... 
:vs_OMG:

I attach mine to my big pine tree with about 20 brown ty-raps strung together. I should have taken pictures. Maybe next year.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Here in California, he would have been written up for stapling directly into that tree...
> :vs_OMG:
> 
> I attach mine to my big pine tree with about 20 brown ty-raps strung together. I should have taken pictures. Maybe next year.


What is it they say here?

Oh yeah, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


One of these days, I'm going to do a panel that has every brand of breaker that will fit.........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> One of these days, I'm going to do a panel that has every brand of breaker that will fit.........lol.


I have seen that not to mention where the installer broke off the back of the breaker to make it fit the buss.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A couple of those look like Zinscos, which would have been a totally different bus system. Must be some other ancient brand that still had the "interchangeable" bus clips. Other than that though, mine looks a lot like that... but hey, I know what I'm doing!


----------



## zoltan

Solenoid wouldn’t open.


----------



## Forge Boyz

JRaef said:


> A couple of those look like Zinscos, which would have been a totally different bus system. Must be some other ancient brand that still had the "interchangeable" bus clips. Other than that though, mine looks a lot like that... but hey, I know what I'm doing!


I think those might be General Switch breakers. There is a surplus store near me that has some of them for sale. Of course this is the same store that has this for sale as of a few weeks ago.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan

From warmer days last summer:

This guy was coiled up in the coax that’s looped up behind the red control box. My partner went to unlatch the door and got bit right between the thumb and forefinger. He was Mildly surprised! Hognose bullsnake.


----------



## readydave8

*It worked*

A swarm of flying taps:


----------



## CFCPWN

readydave8 said:


> A swarm of flying taps:


Fire hazard for sure! Find any rat chews? 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

CFCPWN said:


> Fire hazard for sure! Find any rat chews?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Not much, I think the rats were scared to be in that attic:surprise:


----------



## CFCPWN

zoltan said:


> From warmer days last summer:
> 
> This guy was coiled up in the coax that’s looped up behind the red control box. My partner went to unlatch the door and got bit right between the thumb and forefinger. He was Mildly surprised! Hognose bullsnake.


A live surge suppressor, what do they think of next

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

micromind said:


> One of these days, I'm going to do a panel that has every brand of breaker that will fit.........lol.


Might as well add the copper Penny type fuse protection! 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

You don’t even have to DIY these yourself anymore. Now avalable in amazon!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dual-Male-12-Gauge-Connection-Extension/dp/B0035Z13FI


----------



## Max C.

That is absolutely appalling. Its one thing when some Jethro on YouTube makes one out of spare parts. However, a "legit," manufactured and molded-assembly that one can actually _*purchase*_ is ultra-verbooten in my books. This needs to be reported...seriously!

After some research, it was discovered that there exists a molded 240VAC version, and a Jihm Bawb homemade special (both available to buy):

https://www.amazon.com/Parkworld-88...r=8-2-fkmr2&keywords=Dual+male+generator+cord

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTENSION-...879741?hash=item3f8667a7bd:g:zuAAAOSwZVZZxZWG


----------



## Kevin

Wiring an apartment that flooded today. Ran out of connectors for the Smurf tube (except it's not blue). We bought some but they were for the actual wiring. These photos are of the telephone stuff... I just do as I'm told [emoji23] yes that's 3/4" EMT parts. And yes I know it's not code but it's all not our problem. We do electrical not phone lines!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*cabinet wiring*

inside kitchen cabinet


----------



## readydave8

*floor receptacle*

240 volt


----------



## MTW

That's some nice 3rd world wiring there Dave.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MTW said:


> That's some nice 3rd world wiring there Dave.


Very common here in the 3rd world

Hope no one from Georgia takes offence:wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wow, a lot of effort went into bending strut straps to hold this non directional exit sign! Could be the old radioactive type, 10 years I think is the half life, then proper disposal! 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wow! 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This was just on the news a couple of days ago . Trouble I tell you trouble .


----------



## JRaef

catsparky1 said:


> This was just on the news a couple of days ago . Trouble I tell you trouble .


Fish are rated for 300V isolation... everyone in the Alaskan fishing fleet knows that... 

Crab by the way are rated for 600V, unless the shells crack. Then it’s back down to 300V. So you have to walk carefully if working on top of crab.

:vs_whistle:


----------



## JRaef

PHP:







MechanicalDVR said:


>


Damn, I HAVE to know what’s in that box now! It’s likely something boring, but the fact that someone went to that much trouble to cover it makes me need to know why...


----------



## MikeFL

tranny?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> tranny?


Sexist!


----------



## readydave8

UL listed enclosure. Was inside original knife-handle type fused disconnect that had gone bad and was gutted, 480 v


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> UL listed enclosure. Was inside original knife-handle type fused disconnect that had gone bad and was gutted, 480 v


Looks like an HVAC struck again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Slowblow Fuses 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFCPWN said:


> Slowblow Fuses
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Yeah real slow.


----------



## telsa

JRaef said:


> Damn,* I HAVE to know what’s in that box now!* It’s likely something boring, but the fact that someone went to that much trouble to cover it makes me need to know why...


An eye sore.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Anybody else take note of the show's name 


JRaef said:


> Damn, I HAVE to know what’s in that box now! It’s likely something boring, but the fact that someone went to that much trouble to cover it makes me need to know why...


I'm betting on a secret hideout :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> An eye sore.


Yeah boy, it makes my eyes sore just looking at it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That is discrimination against grey paint.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## sdelgado5650

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Whoa !

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

sdelgado5650 said:


> Whoa !
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, real nice!


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I was always wondering how to circulate the air in my tent when camping [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I was always wondering how to circulate the air in my tent when camping [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Just bring the portable geni.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just bring the portable geni.


Nah, I gotta bring a wind generator to power it [emoji23] my smallest portable genny is 3kw and the other one is 20kw. Use wind to make wind!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Doubles as a night light


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'd guess a windy day and a primary kissed a secondary.

Great pic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


At least the boxes are straight...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh hey, Hax.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Does "weather-resistant" cover yellow rain :brows: :lol:


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's just too funny!!!

And even better, it's an actual monkey wrench!


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


When you guys see something like this do you report it or just sigh and walk away?


----------



## micromind

LARMGUY said:


> When you guys see something like this do you report it or just sigh and walk away?


I usually just laugh. 

Unless it's an obvious hazard that will get someone hurt or killed, then I'll say something.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> At least the boxes are straight...Oh hey, Hax.Does "weather-resistant" cover yellow rain :brows: :lol:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's just too funny!!!
> 
> And even better, it's an actual monkey wrench!


Exactly!

Too many monkeys in the trade it seems at times.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> When you guys see something like this do you report it or just sigh and walk away?


It all depends on my mood at the time, I have no problem dropping a dime on something like this in a public place.

Once I lucked out and had a table next to me at a restaurant of the local inspectors, when we were at the counter paying I said to then they might want t take a walk by the restrooms and take a look at the receptacle with the 10-12 cords plugged in running under a door.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## samgregger

That's the winter install, then they flip it around in the summer. 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> That's the winter install, then they flip it around in the summer.


:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## MTW

samgregger said:


> That's the winter install, then they flip it around in the summer.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nrp3

I guess they bought the one without heat. That's one of the best ones I've seen of late.


----------



## Kevin

IMG









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I always get a kick out of how some plumbers burn the sam-hill out of any nearby wood while sweating copper........

On the other hand, yes, I've done it too......lol.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wonder if you can feel the heat while walking past that mess.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Wonder if you can feel the heat while walking past that mess.........


I'd think so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## chicken steve

The '_deplorables_' can do no wrong after seeing these.....:biggrin:~CS~


----------



## HackWork

chicken steve said:


> The '_deplorables_' can do no wrong after seeing these.....:biggrin:~CS~


You are the most deplorable person I know of.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is actually a very important safety device.....it prevents the door from opening and someone from falling out.......


----------



## Max C.

HackWork said:


> You are the most deplorable person I know of.


If that's actually the case, consider yourself lucky, Hax. Clearly, you have managed to go through life without attempting to talk sense into a drywaller (rookie mistake)!


micromind said:


> This is actually a very important safety device.....it prevents the door from opening and someone from falling out.......


Let me guess, there is probably also a piece of THHN looped around the door handle on the inside forming a "lock."


----------



## micromind

Max C. said:


> Let me guess, there is probably also a piece of THHN looped around the door handle on the inside forming a "lock."[/FONT]


Lol....Wouldn't that be just too funny......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Let me guess, there is probably also a piece of THHN looped around the door handle on the inside forming a "lock."


But if that isn't strapped either......


----------



## splatz

The part that's pissing me off the most is they didn't tuck the pipe under the door handle. Now that's hack. 

:biggrin:



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's a Schweitzer 387 relay. The burnt up terminal is one of the phase C CTs. 

An 87 relay is a protection relay that's based on current differential. It has 2 sets of CTs and looks for a difference in current between them. The CTs are physically located at different points in the line. Normally the current is the same at point A as it is at point B. If there's a difference, it is assumed (and almost always actually is) that current is going to ground or to another phase so it trips. 

Sort of similar to a basic GFI receptacle......

Usually the current at the terminals is less than 5 amps but the voltage can go really high on an open circuit.


----------



## readydave8

*Another DIY'er giving me opportunity to profit*

I'm begining to like DIY'ers

Wire nuts fell off while I was removing tape


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How can the PoCo hook up like this? 
Unless the service point is on the pole, and this is done by the homeowner....
I'm not even looking at the cable or phone attached to the mast - just the service cables draped over the roof deck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder how many years that sign has been there........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder how many years that sign has been there........lol.


Good question, the duct tape looks a tad weathered...


----------



## cologneled

Nice, Great stuff !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah boy, in the crawlspace:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY ( drink it yourself) blanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real cold panel:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ninja turtles need power ya know lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I think this is just a point made by the most recent electrician to work on this -- he prefers neutral up, or ground down, period!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## pjholguin

I love that chandelier! 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## pjholguin

Well at least, they didn’t try to bend a box offset! :devil3:



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Makes me feel really good about mine! (Mine are good but I don't do em' often enough to know how to make them perfect)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pjholguin said:


> I love that chandelier!


Abstract art!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pjholguin said:


> Well at least, they didn’t try to bend a box offset! :devil3:


But you could slip a box behind the offsets they made!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

See note:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found where it's open:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

He liked green:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a meter?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real single phase


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bringing the indoors outdoors


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Make you own MLO


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Underground octopi?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like this wiring?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Forge Boyz

MechanicalDVR said:


> He liked green:


That's not quite enough green. This is how you really do it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> That's not quite enough green. This is how you really do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Gee wonder if one was the teacher and the other his student?


----------



## samgregger

If only there was some sort of device you could plug onto the bus that would give you lugs to attach wiring to, maybe with some sort of overload protection built in.



MechanicalDVR said:


> Make you own MLO


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


> Make you own MLO


I would be glad no one crank the voltage up to 400 or 480 volts phase to phase otherwise heckva a fireworks there. 

Just kick it up to 277 volts it can do it.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Not exactly the proper way to terminate tape-shield MV cable........but close.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> If only there was some sort of device you could plug onto the bus that would give you lugs to attach wiring to, maybe with some sort of overload protection built in.


Lol, you mean something that would mount like a breaker?


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lol, you mean something that would mount like a breaker?


I wonder if a breaker was there at one time and this was the solution to it tripping........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> I would be glad no one crank the voltage up to 400 or 480 volts phase to phase otherwise heckva a fireworks there.
> 
> Just kick it up to 277 volts it can do it.


You got that right!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Not exactly the proper way to terminate tape-shield MV cable........but close.......


At least they didn't cut it off, I've seen that once.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder if a breaker was there at one time and this was the solution to it tripping........


The way I understand it this is a 200 amp sub run off a 100 amp main panel.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> The way I understand it this is a 200 amp sub run off a 100 amp main panel.


That makes perfect sense.....we all know that you can't feed a 200 amp sub panel with less than a 200 amp breaker and since they don't make 200 amp breakers for this panel, the installer had no choice........lol.....

I wonder if that's what he was actually thinking.......scary......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That makes perfect sense.....we all know that you can't feed a 200 amp sub panel with less than a 200 amp breaker and since they don't make 200 amp breakers for this panel, the installer had no choice........lol.....
> 
> I wonder if that's what he was actually thinking.......scary......


LOL, I wouldn't even venture a guess at what the installer was thinking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found out why it trips


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hmm!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sealed it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yup, 360 degrees of bend. That is unbelievable on a commercial job. Don't pink slip the pipe runner consider pink slipping the EC.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> Yup, 360 degrees of bend. That is unbelievable on a commercial job. Don't pink slip the pipe runner consider pink slipping the EC.


Then they wonder why it was a hard pull.....


----------



## RICK BOYD

*how come I can't see any pics*

how come I can't see any pics
:how come I can't see any pics





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's the attic light! [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's the attic light! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yes it is.....you turn the cover upside down to light the attic!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

See it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

Service we got a call to quote yesterday. Bell attached their lines, tree branch hit them, and it's a 100 foot canterspan on the phone lines!

3rd and 4th photo, lights in the basement of a job. Homeowner called for a general inspection instead of an inspection for the aluminium-copper tailing. We had to fix all the deficiencies... like change all the painted plugs... that someone put back on when the copper tailed it [emoji44]

5th photo is the plugs near the laundry sink... inspector didn't catch them. I measured 2 plugs within 1 Meter (3 feet 3 inches). It's not on the list, so we're not fixing it. This house is a nightmare. I have no idea how the master bedroom is wired. Copper in this plug, aluminium in that one. 15 + devices on the one breaker (including the main bathroom, and all 3 bredrooms)









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Roach Hotel:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Nicely centered romex staples on the bottom right


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> Nicely centered romex staples on the bottom right


...and top left!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually fairly common for that type or lighting control panel.

Chintziest relays I've ever seen.......


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This must be the lineman apprentice training transformer...I hope.


----------



## RICK BOYD

*cant see it ,,,till I post a reply with quote ??????????*

maybe these are
low volt light switches


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RICK BOYD said:


> maybe these are
> low volt light switches


Yeah man, pretty low alright.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I was gonna do this to my car because I couldn't move my extension ladder. Sold the car and bought a van instead lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I was gonna do this to my car because I couldn't move my extension ladder. Sold the car and bought a van instead lol


Well it may look odd but I'm sure it works and is $100+ less expensive than the factory racks.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well it may look odd but I'm sure it works and is $100+ less expensive than the factory racks.


It was 300 dollars for the cross pieces for the vehicle I had... would have been under 70 dollars for the uni-strut and all the hardware!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> It was 300 dollars for the cross pieces for the vehicle I had... would have been under 70 dollars for the uni-strut and all the hardware!


Yeah man, pretty big difference.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder what the problem was that led to this as a solution?


----------



## Bird dog

JRaef said:


> I wonder what the problem was that led to this as a solution?


Quiet the hum or cheaper than an indicator light?


----------



## circuitman1

JRaef said:


> I wonder what the problem was that led to this as a solution?


broke start -stop station?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## micromind

JRaef said:


> I wonder what the problem was that led to this as a solution?


Most likely it was Uncle Bobs solution to the O/L tripping all the time. 

Same as 'Put a 30 in, it won't trip then..........'


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> I wonder what the problem was that led to this as a solution?


Maybe chapping stopped it from pulling in?


----------



## Wirenuting

Load side of a new freq drive 
70 breaker, 25hp, #10/12 ground, etc, etc

Looks good to me


----------



## readydave8

It would have been horrible if they had drilled hole for gec, luckily they used that hi-tek plastic fitting

Ground rods were about 4' apart

Dorchester, Mass


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I am picturing a tinbanger thumping his chest and swearing that it was the sparky who squeezed that panel behind his duct...


----------



## Kevin

Apperently this photo is from Detroit... xD









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Apperently this photo is from Detroit... xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I'm fixin' to jump-start this house...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That right there is award winning electrical work for sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's missing the rejection post torx screws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I just posted this a few days ago lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I just posted this a few days ago lol


Somethings are just worth sharing again!


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


saves expense of breaker locks


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


When the supply house doesn't have a hinged box but you got a spare panel cover 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> saves expense of breaker locks


I guess that is one way of looking at it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> When the supply house doesn't have a hinged box but you got a spare panel cover


True but as many would tell you, 'sometimes size matters'!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

When HVAC guys do electric on the side....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


An attempt at fault current bracing.

I wonder if the POCO required it?

Wonder if they approved it???


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


3 12s on a 50 nice work 20-40-60 way better than #8 .


----------



## readydave8

Customer bought house recently, didn't know about the receptacle in bath cabinet above drawer, nor the one 4" from fixed glass on tub. It would have been hard to plug in to either one

No GFCI'S in house nor boathouse, we wound up installing 14


----------



## micromind

I've actually installed recepts. in bath drawers. Great place to plug in a shaver charger.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Since it's a Zinsco panel, it doesn't really matter if you use a breaker or land it under the main lugs..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Love the firestopping ! Codes are codes you know !


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wait a minute....do white wires count and maybe green wires don't count.....!!


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


maube the first 18" is high temp pipe....or maybe there was nothing else in the truck !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy access


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Go change those ballasts:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Fresh water?


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That sure is pretty!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Pretty standard for Nicaragua...


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Grow room?

______________________________________________________________________________

10/10:






Nothing wrong here :thumbsup: 






Oh yeah, that's definitely the best solution:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


well at least the guy tried!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> well at least the guy tried!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


True and it doesn't look like a fire hazard!


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Go change those ballasts:


I'll just change the fixture to LED. Problem solved for at least 5 years 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'll just change the fixture to LED. Problem solved for at least 5 years


Seen this in the past so much, just love when they screw into the fixture when hanging the curtain track.


----------



## JasonCo

Max C. said:


> Oh yeah, that's definitely the best solution:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbQ9CULICQ


Is that guy serious... So instead of putting the outlet on the side of his house (which would of been 10 times easier), he thinks it's a better and easier idea to drill holes in his window and mount it to his house window? lol... I'm speechless

Can't wait to see what his wife says to him when she goes to plug something in some day and the glass decides to finally give out.


----------



## MikeFL

And it's TR which means push REAL HARD as you wiggle. Won't go? Push HARDER.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Get those pumps working !


----------



## Kevin

JasonCo said:


> Is that guy serious... So instead of putting the outlet on the side of his house (which would of been 10 times easier), he thinks it's a better and easier idea to drill holes in his window and mount it to his house window? lol... I'm speechless
> 
> Can't wait to see what his wife says to him when she goes to plug something in some day and the glass decides to finally give out.


Same guy who did that also mounted his A/C disconnect on the A/C! Here's a screenshot of him admitting it.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

Max C. said:


> That sure is pretty!
> Pretty standard for Nicaragua...
> Grow room?
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 10/10:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyZpw111_Xs
> 
> Nothing wrong here :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmT44Tx3Xg8
> 
> Oh yeah, that's definitely the best solution:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbQ9CULICQ


Someone has to keep the fire department in business.


----------



## LARMGUY

In a restaurant bathroom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> In a restaurant bathroom


Zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!


----------



## Max C.

JasonCo said:


> Is that guy serious... So instead of putting the outlet on the side of his house (which would of been 10 times easier), he thinks it's a better and easier idea to drill holes in his window and mount it to his house window? lol... I'm speechless


Unfortunately, yes. That's "creativity" for you, Jason! What's worse, there's a local used car dealership that pulled the same trick _*and*_ all of their outdoor "security" lighting was wired-up using extension cords with indoor-only, metal boxes. Some people just shouldn't touch wiring.


JasonCo said:


> Can't wait to see what his wife says to him when she goes to plug something in some day and the glass decides to finally give out.


At least the electrician hired to clean-up after him will have a good day 


MikeFL said:


> And it's TR which means push REAL HARD as you wiggle. Won't go? Push HARDER.


That should be exciting...


Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Same guy who did that also mounted his A/C disconnect on the A/C! Here's a screenshot of him admitting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


What an absolute numpty. I wonder if his hose spigot comes protrudes through a wall  Oh yeah, he must be one of those people who forbids pictures to be hung due to nail holes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

At a local grocery store here in Ottawa









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Looks like the plummer was just as bad as the lectrishun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Looks like the plummer was just as bad as the lectrishun.


Probably one in the same!


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


maybe it's for a 240 volt outlet!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> maybe it's for a 240 volt outlet!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


One could always hope!


----------



## MikeFL

250...

whatever it takes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> 250...
> 
> whatever it takes.


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


>


well if a single 12 awg is good for 20 amp, 5 should easily do 100amp, right........ ha haha


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Must be to catch all those stray eddy currents, kind of like a p-trap


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> Must be to catch all those stray eddy currents, kind of like a p-trap


Could be it was installed by a plumber or the guy wanted to create a step for short electricians.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> well if a single 12 awg is good for 20 amp, 5 should easily do 100amp, right........ ha haha


Don't think that's exactly in the code book that way!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Have to make sure you tag it out for safety.


----------



## MotoGP1199

..... seems like appropriate work space. Easy access to the eye wash station too.


----------



## MotoGP1199

I was told the VFD would not restart. Hmmm..........


----------



## circuitman1

MotoGP1199 said:


> Must be to catch all those stray eddy currents, kind of like a p-trap


you have it all wrong, it's to catch the leaking electrons!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't think that's exactly in the code book that way!


why not? 5 x20 =100!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> why not? 5 x20 =100!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


If you are going to 'build' your own cable assemblies I think they need some approval before use.


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you are going to 'build' your own cable assemblies I think they need some approval before use.


Him or his boss is the AHJ. :sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> Him or his boss is the AHJ. :sad:


Does that change the way things are done?


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Does that change the way things are done?


It should't. One facility I worked at, my supervisor wouldn't take responsibility for some of the wiring because the HVAC guys did it (I'm not fixing your mess).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> It should't. One facility I worked at, my supervisor wouldn't take responsibility for some of the wiring because the HVAC guys did it (I'm not fixing your mess).


Fixing someone else's mistakes is never fun no matter what the circumstances are.


----------



## MikeFL

Can anyone spell backcharge?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Bet that hurt!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Bet that hurt!!!


Yup, should have tucked that inside his shirt!


----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup, should have tucked that inside his shirt!


We wouldn't allow that in our metal shop. That's just dumb.


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Never seen a metallic ones before.. All the ones like this I've installed are PVC and they're for taking current readings outside of pump controllers on oil wells..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> We wouldn't allow that in our metal shop. That's just dumb.


Oh yeah but so many of these young guys think it's great to have it not taking safety into consideration.


----------



## Bird dog

micromind said:


> Bet that hurt!!!


It'll hurt even more if he's told, you broke it, you pay for it. :sad:


----------



## Martine

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh yeah but so many of these young guys think it's great to have it not taking safety into consideration.


to add to the issue you can clearly see he had heaphones and got one of them yanked in there too.


----------



## micromind

Martine said:


> to add to the issue you can clearly see he had heaphones and got one of them yanked in there too.


Good eye!

I didn't notice that until now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> to add to the issue you can clearly see he had heaphones and got one of them yanked in there too.


Yes ma'am...working distracted.

He is very lucky it didn't get much worse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## SummitElectric1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I would love to see what's inside that panel.


----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## QMED

Close but no cigar


----------



## MotoGP1199

QMED said:


> Close but no cigar


I’m surprised the hack that installed the cable through the LMFC 90* would actually label the face plate. I’m wondering if that face plate came off something else and was re-used.


----------



## QMED

MotoGP1199 said:


> I’m surprised the hack that installed the cable through the LMFC 90* would actually label the face plate. I’m wondering if that face plate came off something else and was re-used.


Yeah it's an electrical desert out here. It's just part of the nomenclature here Lighting/Receptacle panel 111, breaker 12. It's basically impossible to trace anything here without a number. And that proper receptacle box for that space is solid brass and weighs about 7 pounds haha.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Amprobe Tracer to the rescue!!!

Had a call that the customer needed a pool light fixture changed out. No one could find the junction box. Hooked up some batteries and Amprobe traceer to the pool light and found where the signal ran to. Damn tile guys tiled over the J-Box and the facility then put bleachers in front of it, lol. Argggggg.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTF???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


>


My guess it that it’s for a quick hookup to the Christmas lights.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


One thing you won't ever hear a ******* say is "duct tape won't fix that".


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's getting your 5 cents worth of shimming.


----------



## MikeFL

jw0445 said:


> That's getting your 5 cents worth of shimming.


Gee let's find the most conductive thing we can find to shim the receptacle yoke.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Try snaking this bend:


----------



## Stickshaker

MechanicalDVR said:


> Try snaking this bend:


An A for creativity, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> That's getting your 5 cents worth of shimming.


At least the installer wasn't cheap!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stickshaker said:


> An A for creativity, I never would have thought of that.


Nor would anyone else that has a heat gun or blanket heater....


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nor would anyone else that has a heat gun or blanket heater....


. . . or a hair dryer or a tailpipe or a torch . . .


----------



## readydave8

*baler not working*

electrician before me changed motor from 480 to 240 (but had rotation wrong), controls not working, told customer there were too many wires and left

bad start and bad stop switch


----------



## readydave8

*forgot box*

sorta boring because I see it constantly, other taps are not visible in pic behind siding (hot in and dropped back switch leg)


----------



## micromind

readydave8 said:


> electrician before me changed motor from 480 to 240 (but had rotation wrong), controls not working, told customer there were too many wires and left
> 
> bad start and bad stop switch


Makes one wonder just exactly how the side got smashed in.........


----------



## MotoGP1199

readydave8 said:


> electrician before me changed motor from 480 to 240 (but had rotation wrong), controls not working, told customer there were too many wires and left
> 
> bad start and bad stop switch


The smash in the side is pretty bad. Personally I like the dangling contactor on the left.


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This reminds me of the time my friend and his wife got in an argument about how each of them "don't do anything around the house". They had a stalemate on taking out the trash. First person to knock it over had to take it out. His wife ended up taking it out after she saw the look of disgust on my face. He now takes it out every week. Funny how that works.


----------



## MotoGP1199

*.*

....


----------



## MotoGP1199

....


----------



## MotoGP1199

I've used grounding wedges before. I guess this is a neutral wedge????


----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> I've used grounding wedges before. I guess this is a neutral wedge????


That may very well explain the heat damage on the conductor.........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> This reminds me of the time my friend and his wife got in an argument about how each of them "don't do anything around the house". They had a stalemate on taking out the trash. First person to knock it over had to take it out. His wife ended up taking it out after she saw the look of disgust on my face. He now takes it out every week. Funny how that works.


Never seen it that bad in a house but I've been in the break room of several lawyers offices where all the staff dresses like they are at an upper class cocktail party instead of work.

They wouldn't dare touch a piece of trash, even their own trash from lunch, so it gets tossed in a corner for the night cleaner to handle.


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Definitely a frat house or dorm room.


----------



## LARMGUY




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## craig.iphone

They were still using it! Said they figure if it was still working it was probably as bad as it was gonna get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This was actually somewhat common in various shops many years ago. Except it was usually marked 110 and 220 and rarely painted red.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This was actually somewhat common in various shops many years ago. Except it was usually marked 110 and 220 and rarely painted red.


Out in your area? Never seen it done like this out my way.

Have seen plenty of combo outlets though.


----------



## ptheriot72

Not sure where else to put this but about two weeks ago a homeowner asked me to give them a price on doing this for here








So she can keep her curling iron and hair dryer plugged in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Not sure where else to put this but about two weeks ago a homeowner asked me to give them a price on doing this for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she can keep her curling iron and hair dryer plugged in


How did you wire it?

What kind of flex?


----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


> How did you wire it?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flex?




Didn’t touch it. One because of I couldn’t think of a way to keep the drawers from ever crimping the wires. Two I could see her leaving a curling iron on and closing the draws putting her smoke alarms to use. Pinterest is a dangerous thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

ptheriot72 said:


> Didn’t touch it. One because of I couldn’t think of a way to keep the drawers from ever crimping the wires. Two I could see her leaving a curling iron on and closing the draws putting her smoke alarms to use. Pinterest is a dangerous thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


google "drawer receptacle kit"


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Out in your area? Never seen it done like this out my way.
> 
> Have seen plenty of combo outlets though.


When I was growing up in Oregon in the 60s and 70s, I'd say roughly 1/3 of the 240 volt equipment that I saw in various shops, usually cabinetmaking ones, had a basic duplex that was labeled 220.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Didn’t touch it. One because of I couldn’t think of a way to keep the drawers from ever crimping the wires. Two I could see her leaving a curling iron on and closing the draws putting her smoke alarms to use. Pinterest is a dangerous thing.


You do realize there is a specific device to add a receptacle like that?

Some have a thermal cut off.

https://www.dcdrawers.com/drawer-kits.htm


----------



## ptheriot72

readydave8 said:


> google "drawer receptacle kit"




Yea I seen those thanks anyway. It was manly her purpose that caused me to not this guy. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Yea I seen those thanks anyway. It was manly her purpose that caused me to not this guy. Lol


They have a thermal cut off.


----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


> They have a thermal cut off.




That I don’t know. Good to know for the next time. Thanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> When I was growing up in Oregon in the 60s and 70s, I'd say roughly 1/3 of the 240 volt equipment that I saw in various shops, usually cabinetmaking ones, had a basic duplex that was labeled 220.


I do recall that Craftsman table and radial saws in the 60s had motors that could be wired for either voltage and we installed receptacles for them in many home shops.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> I do recall that Craftsman table and radial saws in the 60s had motors that could be wired for either voltage and we installed receptacles for them in many home shops.


Some of the older DeWalt radial arm saws had a switch on the back of the motor that would change the voltage from 110 to 220. 

I think every one I saw had a basic 15 amp 125 volt plug and you had to remember to flip the switch if you were using it on 220. 

I remember they had quite a bit more power on 220, even if the 110 was close to the source.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> That I don’t know. Good to know for the next time. Thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Some of the older DeWalt radial arm saws had a switch on the back of the motor that would change the voltage from 110 to 220.
> 
> I think every one I saw had a basic 15 amp 125 volt plug and you had to remember to flip the switch if you were using it on 220.
> 
> I remember they had quite a bit more power on 220, even if the 110 was close to the source.


Don't recall any having a switch but it's been a lot of miles since back then.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually pretty clever.....gotta remember that one!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ptheriot72

It sure to rant about this but I have almost made a career going behind other electricians because of loss wires.








Received a call at 6:30 am this morning with homeowner crying my dryer is on fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Gets expensive not knowing how to use a bender.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> It sure to rant about this but I have almost made a career going behind other electricians because of loss wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received a call at 6:30 am this morning with homeowner crying my dryer is on fire.


Hope you told her to hang up and dial the FD.


----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hope you told her to hang up and dial the FD.




Right!! If any NOOBS look at this please learn this one thing. Tighten all terminations. It’s the first thing I lecture to all new employees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Right!! If any NOOBS look at this please learn this one thing. Tighten all terminations. It’s the first thing I lecture to all new employees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just recently at a mobile home that had lost the neutral to some receptacles and in checking out the panel I found three screws in the neutral buss that were very tight but they weren't but barely touching the conductors in them.

They weren't tapped deep enough to engage #14 wire.


----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was just recently at a mobile home that had lost the neutral to some receptacles and in checking out the panel I found three screws in the neutral buss that were very tight but they weren't but barely touching the conductors in them.
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't tapped deep enough to engage #14 wire.




Yea exactly. That’s the reason when terminating wires I tug on them after specially in a panel. I can’t watch everything an employee does and I have to admit it’s one of the things that keeps me up at night. I’m just always in their ear and preaching. I put time toward my balls on their shoulders to just to stay vigilant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

All the pictures show broken link for me.


----------



## MotoGP1199

tjb said:


> All the pictures show broken link for me.


That happens on my cell phone. Not sure why. On my laptop and surface everything is fine. Well except for the old posts where photo bucket changed their policy.


----------



## tceek

JB for LV switches


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Yea exactly. That’s the reason when terminating wires I tug on them after specially in a panel. I can’t watch everything an employee does and I have to admit it’s one of the things that keeps me up at night. I’m just always in their ear and preaching. I put time toward my balls on their shoulders to just to stay vigilant.


I agree, when I touched these I wires they arced to the buss so I knew they were way loose.


----------



## tjb

tceek said:


> View attachment 125370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB for LV switches




A work of art.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tceek said:


> View attachment 125370
> 
> 
> JB for LV switches


That's neat compared to some out there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


>




All your post look like this. Not sure why.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> All your post look like this. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No clue, maybe ask an admin on that one.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Not sure thats what they mean when they say it can be flush/recesed mouted [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

ptheriot72 said:


> Yea I seen those thanks anyway. It was manly her purpose that caused me to not this guy. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


poetry or bad translation?


----------



## JRas

MechanicalDVR said:


>


weather rated at it's finest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breaker trips


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Don't kill me but I've had to splice one like that when the block broke. It just didn't look that horrible. It was on a cord though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Don't kill me but I've had to splice one like that when the block broke. It just didn't look that horrible. It was on a cord though.


Sometimes you need to do a repair and can't have that held against you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## AlmostPro

I found this on the job the other day and thought it belonged here.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AlmostPro said:


> I found this on the job the other day and thought it belonged here.


Braided noodles....way too much time on their hands.


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'm guessing Canada, they love to mount panels sideways.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> I'm guessing Canada, they love to mount panels sideways.


Nope, Arizona!

House inspection for a buyer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TheLivingBubba

I worked for an old contractor that would do this!


----------



## micromind

TheLivingBubba said:


> I worked for an old contractor that would do this!


Years ago, this was VERY common........

I usually spice it up a bit though.......

CAUTION!!!!
DANGER!!!!!
BE CAREFUL!!!
PELIGRO!!!!

HOT PANEL.........

DO NOT TOUCH!!!!

IF YOU TOUCH STUFF IN HERE, YOU'LL GET DEAD
AND IT'LL HURT THE WHOLE TIME YOU'RE DYING.......


----------



## TheLivingBubba

micromind said:


> Years ago, this was VERY common........
> 
> I usually spice it up a bit though.......
> 
> CAUTION!!!!
> DANGER!!!!!
> BE CAREFUL!!!
> PELIGRO!!!!
> 
> HOT PANEL.........
> 
> DO NOT TOUCH!!!!
> 
> IF YOU TOUCH STUFF IN HERE, YOU'LL GET DEAD
> AND IT'LL HURT THE WHOLE TIME YOU'RE DYING.......


It would be better if they just drew a skull and scrossbones. Then a tombstone with flowers. 

Seen that before.


----------



## tjb

We used to put the cardboard in (to protect the guys and wires from the painters when they’d spray) before the thing was energized. We’d write on it in big words, “DANGER: NO VOLTAGE!”


----------



## TheLivingBubba

tjb said:


> We used to put the cardboard in (to protect the guys and wires from the painters when they’d spray) before the thing was energized. We’d write on it in big words, “DANGER: NO VOLTAGE!”


That makes sense to me. We use to do work all in the same day so it was just pull the meter socket, do what we had to do and plug it back in. I’d ways cringe when I’d see un-gloved guys that didn’t wanna listen pushing cardboard in the socket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> That makes sense to me. We use to do work all in the same day so it was just pull the meter socket, do what we had to do and plug it back in. I’d ways cringe when I’d see un-gloved guys that didn’t wanna listen pushing cardboard in the socket.


Maybe they had unhappy marriages??


----------



## TheLivingBubba

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe they had unhappy marriages??


Pretty sure I worked with a guy who hated his wife, his kids, and his life. Working with bitter bears makes for long days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> Pretty sure I worked with a guy who hated his wife, his kids, and his life. Working with bitter bears makes for long days.


Yes it does. 

I've worked with many guys like that and others that hated the fact I was very happy with my wife and were jealous if she would stop by a job just to drop me off lunch or a coffee while she was out and about.

I always looked forward to going home to her and still do.


----------



## tjb

Yup. Seems like the guys like to sit around on lunch and complain about their wives/gfs. I’m like, so why are you with her? Or sounds like you have awful taste in women. I take every opportunity to brag on my wife. 

Course, I’m a Christian, and I see her as a gift from God. Whoso findeth a wife findeth a good thing and obtaineth favor of the Lord. Good enough for me!


----------



## Kevin

Found a can light in my neighbours basement yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Yup. Seems like the guys like to sit around on lunch and complain about their wives/gfs. I’m like, so why are you with her? Or sounds like you have awful taste in women. I take every opportunity to brag on my wife.
> 
> *Course, I’m a Christian, and I see her as a gift from God. Whoso findeth a wife findeth a good thing and obtaineth favor of the Lord. Good enough for me!*


:thumbup:

Proverbs 18:22

I feel the exact same way about my wife.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found a can light in my neighbours basement yesterday.


Damn, I have seen that exact fixture design several times way south of you.


----------



## readydave8

A few years ago I didn't get a hot tub job, perhaps they found someone cheaper?

But today had a service call there , bad GFCI breaker

Existing spa panel had ground bar (mounted directly to can) only, no neutral bar

Got confused and had to open skirt to see what went where

(HO said "done by reputable spa company, not some fly-by-night")


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> I always looked forward to going home to her and still do.


Aren't you guys newlyweds tho?


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Besides the birds nest of excess wire, uncovered box (x2), and interesting stapling approach they've also managed to put 270 degrees of bend into a corrugated vent pipe. I wonder they actually get any air flow out the other end.


----------



## bill39

*Oriental conduit work?*

Good planning turns into good work. This is the definition of “neat and workmanlike.”

From all of the foreign writing though, it looks like it may have been done in China.


----------



## Nutmegger777

bill39 said:


> Good planning turns into good work. This is the definition of “neat and workmanlike.”
> 
> From all of the foreign writing though, it looks like it may have been done in China.


This is how they wire all over Europe these days -- bury ENT in the channels cut in concrete walls and floors. Their receptacle and switch boxes are tiny, so the splicing happens in JB's that have to remain accessible, most of the time located under the suspended heatshrink ceiling.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> Aren't you guys newlyweds tho?


If you call 13 years newlyweds.


----------



## Max C.

These never get old...


----------



## AlmostPro

The old switcheroo.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

AlmostPro said:


> The old switcheroo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I saved that pic so I can show helpers what happens when they get red and black backwards


----------



## ptheriot72

readydave8 said:


> I saved that pic so I can show helpers what happens when they get red and black backwards




Tell them this is what happens when you don’t ground off the ceiling fan box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

Max C. said:


> These never get old...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQj3WZA22Jk


Love how the people putting up videos like this are defending their stupidity by saying "nothing bad will happen if you follow the steps". 
It is like saying that if you just pay attention you will never make a mistake. lain:


----------



## jw0445

AlmostPro said:


> The old switcheroo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Now if the blades would light up that would be something.


----------



## jw0445

Gnome said:


> Besides the birds nest of excess wire, uncovered box (x2), and interesting stapling approach they've also managed to put 270 degrees of bend into a corrugated vent pipe. I wonder they actually get any air flow out the other end.


I'm only seeing about 130* of bend.


----------



## ptheriot72

Today’s service call. Wasn’t even for this just stumbled ok this gem.








In the cabinet under a cooktop. Wire feeds the cooktop and the even. Found it just like this. They have two little girls. One around 2 the other three in guessing without even a lock on this cabinet. I zipped tied it and gave them a price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Today’s service call. Wasn’t even for this just stumbled ok this gem.
> In the cabinet under a cooktop. Wire feeds the cooktop and the even. Found it just like this. They have two little girls. One around 2 the other three in guessing without even a lock on this cabinet. I zipped tied it and gave them a price.


Hope you told them how bad sliding a metal pot in there could be?


----------



## ptheriot72

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hope you told them how bad sliding a metal pot in there could be?




Oh I told them that if this was my house the last thing I would be worried about is ceiling fan changes. That’s what the call was for but while I was there she asked me to look at her cooktop. Said only half the burners were working. Know right away the cooktop was bad but wanted to check voltage anyway being the house is old fuse box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Oh I told them that if this was my house the last thing I would be worried about is ceiling fan changes. That’s what the call was for but while I was there she asked me to look at her cooktop. Said only half the burners were working. Know right away the cooktop was bad but wanted to check voltage anyway being the house is old fuse box.


I used to have this whole "you have no idea how deadly this could be" speech.


----------



## MikeFL

That's one job where you don't leave your sticker.


----------



## Max C.

Nutmegger777 said:


> Love how the people putting up videos like this are defending their stupidity by saying "nothing bad will happen if you follow the steps".
> It is like saying that if you just pay attention you will never make a mistake. lain:


Yes, his...um, "intricate" instructions are sure to guarantee a trouble-free install :jester:


----------



## Electrozappo

Yes this inverter is hot









Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hope it got turned off & cleaned up before the Noalox(?) shorted leg to leg, or, leg to cover! :surprise:


----------



## readydave8

*(yawn)*

Another day, another lampcord run to receptacle feeding clothes closet PC fixture, just to be consistent, no box at fixture


----------



## AlmostPro

readydave8 said:


> Another day, another lampcord run to receptacle feeding clothes closet PC fixture, just to be consistent, no box at fixture


Coworkers reaction.... Priceless.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptheriot72

readydave8 said:


> Another day, another lampcord run to receptacle feeding clothes closet PC fixture, just to be consistent, no box at fixture




Homeowners are the worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlmostPro

ptheriot72 said:


> Homeowners are the worse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's safe to say owners are the worst, I'm Workin on an apartment complex and the owners will spend 1000s on something but complain over something as small as 100 bucks... I'll be excited to move on.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


There's nothing wrong with this installation........it's a CT set done by the local POCO and they are exempt from all NEC requirements. 

Lol......

I wonder if the electricity knows that it's not supposed to shock anyone or start any fires because the installation is exempt from the NEC........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> There's nothing wrong with this installation........it's a CT set done by the local POCO and they are exempt from all NEC requirements.
> 
> Lol......
> 
> *I wonder if the electricity knows that it's not supposed to shock anyone or start any fires because the installation is exempt from the NEC........*


In my personal experience electricity is pretty dumb with very little potential geared for learning anything.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> In my personal experience electricity is pretty dumb with very little potential geared for learning anything.


Pretty much mine as well.......lol.


----------



## Bird dog

Reddy Kilowatt doesn't look so friendly...:vs_laugh:

Image won't post, Oh well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You mean this image?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

or this one?


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean this image?


Yes, this one. Tnx


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> Yes, this one. Tnx


Welcome!

Anytime brother!


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The poco must have pretty lax standards. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFL

POCO is exempt on generation and distribution. If that's in one of their shops, they're fine. They could never do that in a customer's facility.


----------



## readydave8

*mysterious ways*

Everyone that does residential service work sees plenty of flying taps

But the original cable would have reached

I think they thought cable had to be long enough to slide dishwasher out without unhooking


----------



## readydave8

*pork butt*

I did not want to clutter Today's View nor POTD threads with this

But the scenery at my morning service call may fit in well with many of the pics here


----------



## MTW




----------



## LARMGUY

Self drilling grounding rods?


----------



## Max C.

LARMGUY said:


> Self drilling grounding rods?


You need to patent that :lol:


----------



## Woot

That's awesome. I heard of this b4 but never seen it. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 

3 questions... 

don't you have to measure resistance to the ground rod to be compliant?

If the reading came back inside the tolerance would this be acceptable?

Aren't these long bits like 1-200 bucks?🤣🤣🤣😂😃🤣😂 I think I would be getting mine out of there.


----------



## micromind

LARMGUY said:


> Self drilling grounding rods?


I wonder if the bit got stuck and another bit was not readily available to drill an additional hole for the actual ground rod.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

I guess there was no bender


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is actually a pretty clever idea........just hinge one side of the access panel and when it's open, the attic will have light!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when that happens


----------



## Sblk55

You shoot that down with that cannon?


----------



## micromind

Sblk55 said:


> You shoot that down with that cannon?


I thought the same thing......I'm pretty sure that cannon would be more than capable of taking out that pole.........and whoever fired it was not only smart enough but also sneaky enough to aim it away from the now-destroyed pole so as to not attract suspicion........


----------



## Forge Boyz

Yes there is a connection between the condition of the wall and the loader bucket. The throttle stuck...
View attachment 126986


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*separating hots and neutrals*

Maybe they were worried about proximity?


----------



## Whocares05050

I am not sure what some of you "old-timers" did back in the 70's.... but I found these gems in my latest 1970's condo re-model on the beach. EVERY SINGLE J-BOX was made up the EXACT way. 2 wires crimped into 1 tail with a copper crimp and then just tapped and buried.... I am seriously amazed in that whole time there was never power loss, a fire, etc. lol. The WHOLE building is wired the same way. 



In 7 years I have never seen it done this way. Can any of you confirm that this was a way it was done back in the day?


----------



## heavysparky

Either I am getting old, or I have just seen a lot of wiring. Yes I have seen this style of work before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hate when that happens


Not me, I'd never do such a thing!


----------



## readydave8

*Lampcord!*

2 different houses this week


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> 2 different houses this week


Is that dark cable zip cord?


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is that dark cable zip cord?


o yeah:vs_cool:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> o yeah:vs_cool:


Lovely!


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lovely!


If you blow the picture up, on the right is a dimmer not a receptacle & the cord goes up underneath the bottom of the plate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> If you blow the picture up, on the right is a dimmer not a receptacle & the cord goes up underneath the bottom of the plate.


Good catch I wasn't paying attention in that pic.


----------



## 99cents

Ripped apart a place last week. The HO used 3 ways for the hallway, which is good, except he put one switch at the end of the hallway and the other one at the entrance the other side of the kitchen.


----------



## Kevin

So I'm working in this condo. New homeowner. Basically rewiring 95 percent of the place. 

The last HO renovated the kitchen, and ran NMD through the steel studs, added all kinds of crap to the panel (which was full so he moved circuits around... it's a 3 phase panel so he ended up overloading the neutral on 2 MWBC).

Also added plugs and switches off the kitchen lights... Which would have been fine if it hadn't had ended up being 3/4 of the condo including the fridge and 1/2 the kitchen plugs.

The rest of the kitchen hasn't been demo yet. HO is currently living there. But I can't for the life of me find the hidden junction box... doesn't matter anymore I'm abandoning it.

Oh and to top it all off the HO only wants the ceiling strapped down 3/8-1/2" so it's a pain to run BX anywhere.

Good thing this job is time and material!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whocares05050

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So I'm working in this condo. New homeowner. Basically rewiring 95 percent of the place.
> 
> The last HO renovated the kitchen, and ran NMD through the steel studs, added all kinds of crap to the panel (which was full so he moved circuits around... it's a 3 phase panel so he ended up overloading the neutral on 2 MWBC).
> 
> Also added plugs and switches off the kitchen lights... Which would have been fine if it hadn't had ended up being 3/4 of the condo including the fridge and 1/2 the kitchen plugs.
> 
> The rest of the kitchen hasn't been demo yet. HO is currently living there. But I can't for the life of me find the hidden junction box... doesn't matter anymore I'm abandoning it.
> 
> Oh and to top it all off the HO only wants the ceiling strapped down 3/8-1/2" so it's a pain to run BX anywhere.
> 
> Good thing this job is time and material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



I have always said that it is MY job and MY responsibility to TELL the homeowner what HE/SHE WILL be doing. I explain to them that what they WANT to do may not be what NEEDS to be done when it comes to me needing to run my electric. If they don't budge than just call their bluff and tell them good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


But it's a Square D meter socket, so all is well. 

It's pretty easy to spot the Mexico/Latin American ones here. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

Whocares05050 said:


> I have always said that it is MY job and MY responsibility to TELL the homeowner what HE/SHE WILL be doing. I explain to them that what they WANT to do may not be what NEEDS to be done when it comes to me needing to run my electric. If they don't budge than just call their bluff and tell them good luck.


If you came to my house with that attitude, you would be gone in 30 seconds. You have no right to tell me how I spend my money on my own home.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kevin

So at the condo job today I found the missing box.

Last HO decided to Do their own electrical.
They ran 2 whites and 1 black up the emt... which had me confused. Once the rest of the cupboards were tore out I though if like to find it so I started hitting the wall with my linesman... a few thumps later and vola! I found it... funny thing is... it was behind the fridge... And the tapped off the 2 gang for the fridge plug... instead of, you know, USING THE BOX THAT WAS THERE!

It's okay. It's all been cut out now.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


this almost looks like it was done on purpose...maybe to annoy an OCD customer or partner? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFL

Rob-Bryant said:


> this almost looks like it was done on purpose...maybe to annoy an OCD customer or partner? :vs_laugh:


It's photoshopped. Look at the colors on the plate and the colors on the tile and the lines don't line up.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MikeFL said:


> It's photoshopped. Look at the colors on the plate and the colors on the tile and the lines don't line up.


I didn't even notice...I think MY OCD was too focused on the screws!


----------



## bill39

Serious question: have you ever had a customer complain actually about the position of the screw slots?

I have some OCD issues of my own but have never given any thought to this.


----------



## MikeFL

Someone may have made that image to use in a classroom.


----------



## MTW

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So at the condo job today I found the missing box.


How old is that building? The only poured in place buildings around here were built in the 1960's.


----------



## Kevin

Panel is a 1978 ITE panel... So at least that old. I would imagine it's the original panel.


MTW said:


> How old is that building? The only poured in place buildings around here were built in the 1960's.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Someone said something about pooping in an attic


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

DJ cord


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lol
I did that the other day!

Of course it was only until we got the correct breaker later that day.

Texting and Driving


----------



## Forge Boyz

Went on a call today because a pump was tripping the breaker.








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

resourceful!


----------



## readydave8

resourceful!


----------



## readydave8

trying to get to the next page


----------



## Bird dog

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTest


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Someone said something about pooping in an attic


----------



## MTW

readydave8 said:


> trying to get to the next page


I'm having that problem too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


>


Good example of why j-box covers are so important!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> Went on a call today because a pump was tripping the breaker.
> View attachment 127732
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Quality workmanship...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


He's there for the heat, and to catch the mouse looking for the same thing.


----------



## matt1124

Smoker for sale on facebook


----------



## MTW

matt1124 said:


> Smoker for sale on facebook


Someone is trying to sell that?


----------



## matt1124

Just thought this was cool


----------



## matt1124

MTW said:


> Someone is trying to sell that?


They uploaded the wrong pic but it looks like it still worked out


----------



## micromind

matt1124 said:


> They uploaded the wrong pic but it looks like it still worked out


Yep, that's a smoker alright!!

Lol.


----------



## MTW

matt1124 said:


> They uploaded the wrong pic but it looks like it still worked out


Strangely enough I once met someone from Oologah.


----------



## Kevin

Got my first apartment today. My older brother has a unit in the same complex. They changed all the cocerplates but not the devices... and it's aluminium wired... with an FPE panel.

Being an electrical apprentice (I should have been licenced by now but that's a different story) I decided to copper tail the main plugs (fridge, counter plugs, and living room)... Well upon opening the kitchen plug, it's clear why I am copper tailing it!

Move onto the living room switched plug and I figured out why it's fully switched... I can't for the life of me figure out why the black was just tucked in the back not capped off...

Now I have to do the rest of the apartment... they want me to get tenant insurance so I am making sure the place won't burn down!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## craig.iphone

who needs a j/box when ya have a latex glove handy!?:/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*added switch*

1 1/2" sheetrock between, so had to go thru a stud, right?

No, both switches are in same stud cavity, nothing in wall between them


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> 1 1/2" sheetrock between, so had to go thru a stud, right?
> 
> No, both switches are in same stud cavity, nothing in wall between them


A tad crazy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Stickshaker

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Current bush?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stickshaker said:


> Current bush?


Or just an ac tree?


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I put that in the Top 5 Best Ever.


----------



## readydave8

*switch was unplugged*

Reason why the receptacles on that wall stopped working, but they didn't use cord for permanent wiring! Just cord cap:vs_laugh:
Original receptacle is inside that wall, that's where it was plugged in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I put that in the Top 5 Best Ever.


If they pulled out the copper and scraped it they could buy a boatload of EMT.

Oddly enough I have seen versions of these type wire chases in upgraded 1940s boiler rooms in schools and such more than a couple times.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Reason why the receptacles on that wall stopped working, but they didn't use cord for permanent wiring! Just cord cap:vs_laugh:
> Original receptacle is inside that wall, that's where it was plugged in


Where was it plugged in to?


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where was it plugged in to?


The way I read it, there's a plug inside the wall and they had added the wall and just made an extension cord of sorts. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> The way I read it, there's a plug inside the wall and they had added the wall and just made an extension cord of sorts.


Yeah that was a weird one.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> If they pulled out the copper and scraped it they could buy a boatload of EMT.
> 
> Oddly enough I have seen versions of these type wire chases in upgraded 1940s boiler rooms in schools and such more than a couple times.



90 degree bend might be a bit tight...:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> 90 degree bend might be a bit tight...:vs_laugh:


I hear what you are saying but I have seen standard 3/4" PVC plumbing fittings used for wiring too many times to even try to count.


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I really want to do stuff like this, but can’t make myself waste company time and material like that. But I really want to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> I really want to do stuff like this, but can’t make myself waste company time and material like that. But I really want to.


Biggest expansion loop I've ever seen!


----------



## MikeFL

Induction loop?


----------



## tmessner

Wow!!!


----------



## Rob-Bryant




----------



## readydave8

Sidewalk in front of church


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Sidewalk in front of church




At least they can pray nobody trips and falls!


----------



## readydave8

State Park visitor center


----------



## readydave8

hard to see

but is a piece of UF (in dry location), mounting strap still attached to oct box from previous fixture, uf does not enter box, feeds track light


----------



## Kevin

Saw this today beside the job I was at.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

This one has me wondering what the guy was on when he wired it. 

The wire that's plugged In goes to the outside plug.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This one has me wondering what the guy was on when he wired it.
> 
> The wire that's plugged In goes to the outside plug.


Wow!

I'd have to say 'acid'!


----------



## samgregger

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This one has me wondering what the guy was on when he wired it.
> 
> The wire that's plugged In goes to the outside plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Probably so they could plug a timer in between


----------



## samgregger




----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> Probably so they could plug a timer in between


Look real close at the romex.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look real close at the romex.


He's talking about the plug in outside plug but yeah he should look at the plugs a little closer 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

samgregger said:


>




Took me a second but then hhahahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

You guys may think that it's silly, but after a few hours of that genset running that bucket will be full of electrons. Who's laughing now? 



samgregger said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nutmegger777 said:


> You guys may think that it's silly, but after a few hours of that genset running that bucket will be full of electrons. Who's laughing now?


Those electrons are just wild and crazy guys.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Wow, these 2,500-amp fuses pop up everywhere these days! 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Nutmegger777

I'd like to do stuff like that, just to get the voices in my head to give me a standing ovation...



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nutmegger777 said:


> Wow, these 2,500-amp fuses pop up everywhere these days!


It's the extra low price!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Well...CH-CH and QO are kinda close. "A" for effort. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Makes perfect sense. Saves 30 cents on wirenuts and triple the amount of work to do it totally wrong. :wallbash:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Well...CH-CH and QO are kinda close. "A" for effort. :vs_laugh:


As they say! 

Close only applies to horseshoes and hand grenades!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Makes perfect sense. Saves 30 cents on wirenuts and triple the amount of work to do it totally wrong. :wallbash:


It takes all kinds.....


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


>




For some reason on my Tapatalk app non of your pictures show up. Not sure why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> For some reason on my Tapatalk app non of your pictures show up. Not sure why.


I've heard that said before, not sure what the issue is with that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Love this 'plumbing' job:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice bathroom:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice extension of the main:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floating ground?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Doctor's office???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've done that
Well, not quite that
But have thrown dollars at a problem:wink:


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I backed into a light pole with my service van one day... it's not that bad but it's got at least a 10 degree lean to it now  the concrete base didn't stand a chance against my 78' g10 van... I lined up perfectly with the frame rail... not even a scratch on the bumper but almost gave us whiplash! I miss that van 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Well that's one way to do it!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well that's one way to do it!


I'd like to see what is above the ceiling tile.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


You know, that's actually kind of smart because the ground clamps are bronze, so they wouldn't corrode from the back splash.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I want to know the back story on that one. One of the worst arc flashes I've experienced was something similar, a 2 door enclosure that I had not quite closed yet when the guy in the other room energized the feeder and a nick in the cable went to ground. The blast went up and down from me, scorched my shoelaces and burned off my eyebrows above the safety glasses. I never did look to see if there was a burn shadow on the floor where I was standing! :vs_whistle:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Had a pic of a relative sent to me this am and spotted the great work in the corner.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Looking at the gear, this is somewhere in Eastern Europe, most likely Russia. Those apartment building staircase landing meter/splicing panels are supposed to be locked, but almost never are, making it possible for anyone with a screwdriver to try their skills in harnessing the power of electricity.... 












JRaef said:


> I want to know the back story on that one. One of the worst arc flashes I've experienced was something similar, a 2 door enclosure that I had not quite closed yet when the guy in the other room energized the feeder and a nick in the cable went to ground. The blast went up and down from me, scorched my shoelaces and burned off my eyebrows above the safety glasses. I never did look to see if there was a burn shadow on the floor where I was standing! :vs_whistle:


----------



## craig.iphone

an yes that is 480!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

craig.iphone said:


> an yes that is 480!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That oughtta be illegal! :wink:


----------



## Kevin

Someone backed into it with a forklift at rona [emoji23][emoji23]









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickshaker

craig.iphone said:


> an yes that is 480!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only temporary!


----------



## craig.iphone

they called cause “their ground lights quit working “![emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Someone backed into it with a forklift at rona [emoji23][emoji23]


Ouch!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

craig.iphone said:


> they called cause “their ground lights quit working “![emoji57]


Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## Kevin

2 million dollar home. Our licenced electrician/Forman said he'd wire the plugs in the cabinet... well, he did wire the plugs but left us stumped as to why half the circuit didn't work! 6 inches of #14 and we fixed it [emoji23]









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

These gems were the actual extension cords for testing dryers and rangers at the local Habitat For Humanity ReStore at which I volunteer. Not only were they in-service for way too long, somebody decided to put price tags even after they were supposed to be thrown out. Both boxes are 4"X4" instead of 4 11/16", by the way. How did the receptacles fit, you may ask? A drill, of course!


----------



## Ctsparky93

Definitely was a temporary install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93

Had a ground fault in the building. Ended up finding this motor that was the culprit. It looked like some one bit a chunk of the metal off. Could stick a screw driver inside from the rust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop

When a millennial digs the trench


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ctsparky93 said:


> Had a ground fault in the building. Ended up finding this motor that was the culprit. It looked like some one bit a chunk of the metal off. Could stick a screw driver inside from the rust.


Pool pump in the same room as the chlorine holding tank?


----------



## Kevin

Client just bought the house. Said some plugs didn't work... here's we found.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Client just bought the house. Said some plugs didn't work... here's we found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Wow

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Client just bought the house. Said some plugs didn't work... here's we found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


And to think someone got paid to do that work.


----------



## Kevin

The home was a foreclosure... so either they hired the cheapest guy off of Craigslist or they did it themselves.


MechanicalDVR said:


> And to think someone got paid to do that work.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

You Canadians and your small metal boxes. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> The home was a foreclosure... so either they hired the cheapest guy off of Craigslist or they did it themselves.


Wonder what else is hidden in that house?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> You Canadians and your small metal boxes. :no:


While sometimes a small box is the best way to go I prefer a nice deep 4x4!


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> While sometimes a small box is the best way to go I prefer a nice deep 4x4!


Agreed, but for resi even an 18 cubic inch nail on is better than those "gem" boxes in those pictures.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Agreed, but for resi even an 18 cubic inch nail on is better than those "gem" boxes in those pictures.


I've said it here before on new resi work I still use a 4x4 and mudring.


----------



## pjholguin

I like the 22s.



MTW said:


> Agreed, but for resi even an 18 cubic inch nail on is better than those "gem" boxes in those pictures.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder what else is hidden in that house?


Yeah. We checked every plug and switch (time and material) but we didn't do the lights... I'm sure there's some more hidden stupid stuff. As they renovate in the future we'll find it.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

pjholguin said:


> I like the 22s.


I've always used the 20's for as long as I have been doing electrical work, I save the 18's for when I have 2X3 walls.


----------



## Ctsparky93

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pool pump in the same room as the chlorine holding tank?




No it’s was in a humid mechanical room. The motor was for chilled domestic water pump. Above the pump they have insulated glycol pipes that were not insulated properly and water built up and was dripping on the motor. Over who know how many years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> The home was a foreclosure... so either they hired the cheapest guy off of Craigslist or they did it themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Looking at the broken tabs, I would suspect those receptacles were salvaged. Many a time, there have been customers walking out of the ReStore with worn-out, painted-over receptacles (often having broken tabs)...installs such as this one must be where some of those end up!


----------



## Kevin

Max C. said:


> Looking at the broken tabs, I would suspect those receptacles were salvaged. Many a time, there have been customers walking out of the ReStore with worn-out, painted-over receptacles (often having broken tabs)...installs such as this one must be where some of those end up!


They were all brand new. Just whoever was installing them was a moron. The one with the neutral jumper was a split plug... he cut the wrong tab. Hence the jumper... but if you look closely, he used the release instead of the hole for the wire on one of them. [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete

​


readydave8 said:


> I've done that
> Well, not quite that
> But have thrown dollars at a problem:wink:


He’s a famous conductor...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Yeah. We checked every plug and switch (time and material) but we didn't do the lights... I'm sure there's some more hidden stupid stuff. As they renovate in the future we'll find it.


Hopefully the defects will be found before the fire breaks out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ctsparky93 said:


> No it’s was in a humid mechanical room. The motor was for chilled domestic water pump. Above the pump they have insulated glycol pipes that were not insulated properly and water built up and was dripping on the motor. Over who know how many years


I've seen the pump motor housings in chlorine atmospheres actually delaminate and flake away badly.


Most corrosive damage I've seen. Especially the aluminum inside the breaker panels turn to powder completely.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I think this is what it looks like behind my TV cabinet


----------



## Kevin

Rob-Bryant said:


> I think this is what it looks like behind my TV cabinet


Mine isn't too far off then.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I think this is what it looks like behind my TV cabinet


LOL!

When I had a tv/stereo unit the wiring was so secure you couldn't move a component without removing the wiring from the back.

My ex used too complain badly whenever she dusted.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL!
> 
> When I had a tv/stereo unit the wiring was so secure you couldn't move a component without removing the wiring from the back.
> 
> My ex used too complain badly whenever she dusted.


I wish I had the patience for that! between the TV, Receiver with 7.1 surround sound, DVD player, VCR, Fire Stick, Xbox and Playstation, I might even be worse than this guy...I'm afraid to touch anything back there! lol...worst part is I haven't touched the VCR,DVD, or game systems in so long, I should probably just get rid of them!


----------



## Wirenuting

Rob-Bryant said:


> I wish I had the patience for that! between the TV, Receiver with 7.1 surround sound, DVD player, VCR, Fire Stick, Xbox and Playstation, I might even be worse than this guy...I'm afraid to touch anything back there! lol...worst part is I haven't touched the VCR,DVD, or game systems in so long, I should probably just get rid of them!


The VCR has value these days. 
I still have some tapes and watch them now and then.
Of course I still have an old movie projector also that we break out for the grandkids. 
I have an original tape of ET, because it shows the evil police holding guns in them it’s worth $$.


----------



## Rora

Not sure if this counts, but...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I wish I had the patience for that! between the TV, Receiver with 7.1 surround sound, DVD player, VCR, Fire Stick, Xbox and Playstation, I might even be worse than this guy...I'm afraid to touch anything back there! lol...worst part is I haven't touched the VCR,DVD, or game systems in so long, *I should probably just get rid of them!*


Then one rainy nasty day you will find they entertain you for a little while and you'll be glad you kept them.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Then one rainy nasty day you will find they entertain you for a little while and you'll be glad you kept them.


and that's why they're still there!


----------



## readydave8

So they got cable, although exposed, very neat

And installed unnecessary disconnect

But instead of entering panel through ko , is trapped between can and cover

(by the way, although the 1st two pix are sideways, the last is upside down)


----------



## tjb

Can’t believe you’re going to leave it that way. Man ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Is this a little better?


----------



## MTW

Surface mount PEX too, that whole installation is


----------



## readydave8

Even worse than usual flying tap

1st thing tomorrow gonna see where it goes


----------



## MTW

I always know there will be a gem when Dave posts. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Even worse than usual flying tap
> 
> 1st thing tomorrow gonna see where it goes


Haven't seen one of those in a while.


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Haven't seen one of those in a while.


It went to a floodlite

what I had thought was attic fan switch in hallway was evidently for floodlite, I'd already torn it all out before realizing 

Since there was no box in soffit just ripped the whole mess out, then was wondering if HO (who bought house recently and has never lived there) was going to ask for it back

When she got there she wanted to show me something to do in front of house, we walked outside and she looked real confused "I thought there was a floodlight there, I wanted you to take it out because we can't find a switch for it and had to loosen the bulbs to turn it off"

How long it been since you saw that, Mech?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> It went to a floodlite
> 
> what I had thought was attic fan switch in hallway was evidently for floodlite, I'd already torn it all out before realizing
> 
> Since there was no box in soffit just ripped the whole mess out, then was wondering if HO (who bought house recently and has never lived there) was going to ask for it back
> 
> When she got there she wanted to show me something to do in front of house, we walked outside and she looked real confused "I thought there was a floodlight there, I wanted you to take it out because we can't find a switch for it and had to loosen the bulbs to turn it off"
> 
> How long it been since you saw that, Mech?


A splice like that has been years since working in NYC where the maintenance guys did electrical work on the side.

A switch for a floodlight in an awkward spot (inside a kitchen cabinet over the stove)....a good month.


----------



## readydave8

Attic fan installer didn't need electrician

12/2 UF+12ga tw = 3 conductors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Attic fan installer didn't need electrician
> 
> 12/2 UF+12ga tw = 3 conductors


I'll have to take your word for it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## brian john

Sometimes the lugs are just to small for the conductors.

The customer wanted a Thermal Scan (IR), seem like a visual would find this problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Just heat tracing. Some of those cord sets are rated for immersion and some aren't; can't tell without reading the label.


----------



## Wirenuting

Think I have enough clearance to work the panels? :vs_mad:
I haven't been in this basement mech room in 20 years, until today.
Ok, the panel to the left is the original can and the sump pits are also original, late 60's. 
The panel guts were swapped out 10 years ago during a building remodel. The panel to the right was also added. There is a distribution center further to the right just out of the picture. Beyond that it's empty walls.. I won't say what local did the work, but God I hate Chicago. I also won't mention all the buried boxes around the building I found while tracing a lost circuit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> Think I have enough clearance to work the panels? :vs_mad:
> I haven't been in this basement mech room in 20 years, until today.
> Ok, the panel to the left is the original can and the sump pits are also original, late 60's.
> The panel guts were swapped out 10 years ago during a building remodel. The panel to the right was also added. There is a distribution center further to the right just out of the picture. Beyond that it's empty walls.. I won't say what local did the work, but God I hate Chicago. I also won't mention all the buried boxes around the building I found while tracing a lost circuit.



Here RSU!


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> Here RSU!


I’m such a lazy hack, I can’t even get a picture rotated right. 
Maybe I should stop sleeping on the job site while taking pictures. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MFGUSA

I am going to get fired spending all my work day on this thread.


----------



## Kevin

That's not that bad... I have one job I'm at, I had to install 3 deep extension rings onto the existing shallow box in the poured concrete... 


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> I’m such a lazy hack, I can’t even get a picture rotated right.
> *Maybe I should stop sleeping on the job site while taking pictures*. :vs_laugh:


No need to get that extreme brother, I got your 6!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MFGUSA said:


> I am going to get fired spending all my work day on this thread.


Put it on your time sheet as OTJ training.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's not that bad... I have one job I'm at, I had to install 3 deep extension rings onto the existing shallow box in the poured concrete...


In concrete is a horse of a different color, a coupling and a sweep would have taken all the extensions out of play.


----------



## trentonmakes

I saw this today and immediately thought of this thread.










Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Same house....looks like the dish guy had a field day! Lol









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I saw this today and immediately thought of this thread.


That's just a custom install!!

Very custom!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Same house....looks like the dish guy had a field day! Lol


Combo clothesline?


----------



## Forge Boyz

I was told that a retired inspector said it was ok to attach the subfeed like this.








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

Forge Boyz said:


> I was told that a retired inspector said it was ok to attach the subfeed like this.
> View attachment 128336


An electrician was never near that mess. :no:


----------



## Kevin

Forge Boyz said:


> I was told that a retired inspector said it was ok to attach the subfeed like this.
> View attachment 128336
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Is this the correct way to turn it?

Also, I turn them in the gallery of my phone. Not sure how to do them on the app.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

It was upright in my gallery when I attached it.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What even? Were those boxes seriously cut-off at an angle?


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Dunce cap!


MechanicalDVR said:


>


Mech, where did you find this picture? There is a (slim) chance I know the installer and backstory...

During my helper days, I was chatting with the lead Journeyman on a Habitat For Humanity project. The topic of ridiculous installs came up, and he reminisced about a bizarre custom-house job he on. According to him, the GC *insisted* that all recessed cans be randomly-placed. "Make it look like the sky," were his instructions, apparently


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> What even? Were those boxes seriously cut-off at an angle?
> 
> *I don't know if the boxes are cut or the larger base of the fixture has nothing to support the weight of the fixtures against the way it would if the boxes were flush mounted.
> *
> Dunce cap!
> 
> *Yeah that fits!
> *
> Mech, where did you find this picture? There is a (slim) chance I know the installer and backstory...
> 
> *A friend emailed me that pic, I don't know anything about the job.
> *
> During my helper days, I was chatting with the lead Journeyman on a Habitat For Humanity project. The topic of ridiculous installs came up, and he reminisced about a bizarre custom-house job he on. According to him, the GC *insisted* that all recessed cans be randomly-placed. "Make it look like the sky," were his instructions, apparently


Random can placement I have seen before but the spiral fluorescents are a whole new twist to it.


----------



## MikeFL

I was thinking the spiral flourescents were for during paint/ trim/ etc to preserve the expensive(er) bulbs for closing/ turnover. Just a guess.


----------



## Nutmegger777

I have a different theory about how this came to be: Aliens.
They kidnapped the client, and after poking him with probes and all, they ordered him to have those recesseds installed to replicate the look of their own night sky... 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Ctsparky93

Today’s service call on a High rise apartment building my company just completed. Damn appliance supplier. This was a new dryer. Problem was breaker tripping.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

Spotted in Vancouver, BC









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

B-Nabs said:


> Spotted in Vancouver, BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




Good thing they sleeved the load side cables in PVC, exposed TECK would have been ugly... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Spotted in Vancouver, BC


Do you need a ladder to read those meters or what?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Good thing they sleeved the load side cables in PVC, exposed TECK would have been ugly...


Yeah man, can't have 'ugly' workmanship!

I guess moving the meter pan left to avoid the two 90s for the offset would have been totally out of the question


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you need a ladder to read those meters or what?


They're not really that high, the perspective is misleading. The property is higher than the sidewalk, so when you're actually standing by the house they would be the right height. It looks like a recent install, so apart from it being ugly, BC Hydro wouldn't have connected if it wasn't to their guidelines.


MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah man, can't have 'ugly' workmanship!
> 
> I guess moving the meter pan left to avoid the two 90s for the offset would have been totally out of the question


I don't even see why the offset was needed. They could have run straight up and had the weather head on the other side of the POA.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

They had to go between the windows as to be 1 meter away from the window (so no one reaches out and grabs it). But if the meter was to the left it would have avoided the pipes on the bottom crossing over, and would have avoided the 2 90* in the pipe going to the weatherhead.


B-Nabs said:


> They're not really that high, the perspective is misleading. The property is higher than the sidewalk, so when you're actually standing by the house they would be the right height. It looks like a recent install, so apart from it being ugly, BC Hydro wouldn't have connected if it wasn't to their guidelines. I don't even see why the offset was needed. They could have run straight up and had the weather head on the other side of the POA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> They're not really that high, the perspective is misleading. The property is higher than the sidewalk, so when you're actually standing by the house they would be the right height. It looks like a recent install, so apart from it being ugly, BC Hydro wouldn't have connected if it wasn't to their guidelines. *I don't even see why the offset was needed.* They could have run straight up and had the weather head on the other side of the POA.


Many local codes and POCOs have a minimum distance from a window or door, at least that is why I thought it was done in this case.

But then again it looks like the old meter set up was centered between the bathroom and bedroom windows and the drop would have been straight down.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Many local codes and POCOs have a minimum distance from a window or door, at least that is why I thought it was done in this case.
> 
> But then again it looks like the old meter set up was centered between the bathroom and bedroom windows and the drop would have been straight down.



I agree by the color of the wall it looks like a retrofit was done while the original was still in use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> I agree by the color of the wall it looks like a retrofit was done while the original was still in use.


Agreed!

But ridiculous because it looks like all the parts could have been prefabbed on the ground and two guys could have knocked out the replacement in no time flat.


----------



## micromind

B-Nabs said:


> Spotted in Vancouver, BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


45s would have looked better........


----------



## pjholguin

It looks like they used metal fittings on the PVC...compression type connectors.:glasses:




B-Nabs said:


> Spotted in Vancouver, BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

pjholguin said:


> It looks like they used metal fittings on the PVC...compression type connectors.:glasses:


I believe what you are looking at there are TECK connectors, and if you look close you'll see it's actually TECK cable sleeved in PVC right up to the meter pan for the load side conductors. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjholguin

I see what you are talking about:glasses:...Can’t TECK cable be ran without being sleeved. That is my understanding.



B-Nabs said:


> I believe what you are looking at there are TECK connectors, and if you look close you'll see it's actually TECK cable sleeved in PVC right up to the meter pan for the load side conductors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

pjholguin said:


> I see what you are talking about:glasses:...Can’t TECK cable be ran without being sleeved. That is my understanding.


Yes, it can. I don't know why they sleeved it here. I have to assume it was for aesthetics, which is hilarious. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Yes, it can. I don't know why they sleeved it here. I have to *assume it was for aesthetics, which is hilarious.*


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Yeah because there is nothing aesthetically pleasing about this design!


If I was the EC on that one I'd have fired the installers and redone that job at my cost.

How many people see that mess daily?

The lest expensive advertising is a good looking install right out in plain sight.


----------



## eddy current

MechanicalDVR said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Yeah because there is nothing aesthetically pleasing about this design!
> 
> 
> If I was the EC on that one I'd have fired the installers and redone that job at my cost.
> 
> How many people see that mess daily?
> 
> The lest expensive advertising is a good looking install right out in plain sight.


One of the ugliest services I’ve seen


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> One of the ugliest services I’ve seen


The special touch is the run from right to left that just floats out there, apparently unsecured.


----------



## readydave8

*got paid for it*

which makes me feel a little better about itby the way thats an aluminum ladder)


----------



## tjb

See, if there was ABSOLUTELY NO OTHER WAY to run that than to pipe it with a big honkin horizontal run across the face of the gable end, I’d at least have tried to put that horizontal section as high as possible. Or even better, make it run right along the “seam” between paint colors. Something.

Maybe even run along right under the roof edge, following its angle, until you can then go straight down into the top of the meter.


----------



## readydave8

Lotsa pull els


----------



## Forge Boyz

To me lots of pulling ells means someone went to the local hardware store for parts.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Random can placement I have seen before but the spiral fluorescents are a whole new twist to it.


A new twist? Ha ha ha.


----------



## MTW

Forge Boyz said:


> To me lots of pulling ells means someone went to the local hardware store for parts.


Pulling ells, shallow handy boxes, and using metal boxes where plastic is fine are the DIY hacks I run into most often. 9 times out of 10 those are the most expensive items to buy at the depot or ACE/True Value. I could never figure out why people buy the most expensive parts to do a hack job with them. :laughing:


----------



## Max C.

MTW said:


> Pulling ells, shallow handy boxes, and using metal boxes where plastic is fine are the DIY hacks I run into most often. 9 times out of 10 those are the most expensive items to buy at the depot or ACE/True Value. I could never figure out why people buy the most expensive parts to do a hack job with them. :laughing:


Its probably some bizarre effort to make the job seem "professional." Metal boxes and armored cable for a mobile home bathroom is great, until you discover they tied into the neighbor's outdoor receptacle!


----------



## readydave8

MTW said:


> Pulling ells, shallow handy boxes, and using metal boxes where plastic is fine are the DIY hacks I run into most often. 9 times out of 10 those are the most expensive items to buy at the depot or ACE/True Value. I could never figure out why people buy the most expensive parts to do a hack job with them. :laughing:


4. octagon boxes for junctions, no covers

5. taping wire nuts

6. wires looped backwards on screws


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## readydave8

Mech I'd guess I've seen around 20% of the messes in your pix in real life, very similar if not the same

But every once in a while I see something that I've done! (Or plan to, now that I have the idea)

No flying taps though, that':vs_cool:s below where I draw the line


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Gives new meaning to the term "Can"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> Gives new meaning to the term "Can"


I hope they figure out how to get the wording rightside up next go round.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This one has me puzzled. Any idea what they were doing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> This one has me puzzled. Any idea what they were doing?


I have no clue..


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have no clue..



when no one has a clue its got to be a trailer park. Mr readydave8 you wired any trailer parks recently.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFL

gpop said:


> This one has me puzzled. Any idea what they were doing?


Hard to tell without more context. It could be an electric shed aside a 50 story building or outside some big industrial facility. I'll admit the other elements in the picture don't support either, but I highly doubt that's a single family home.


----------



## readydave8

gpop said:


> This one has me puzzled. Any idea what they were doing?


generator shed!


----------



## SISYPHUS




----------



## tjb

Best thing about that is the paint job!


----------



## Max C.

Ah, duct tape!


----------



## ptheriot72

Two local new gems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

this one I did not see in real life, but am eager to try it to see if it works!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Powertool customization


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


>



I do that all the time with conduit bodies and FS boxes


----------



## jw0445

Jlarson said:


> I do that all the time with conduit bodies and FS boxes


The gas guys do it so why can't the electricians. It's an electricity drip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> I do that all the time with conduit bodies and FS boxes


Why not use a tee and go straight into the box with a nipple?


----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why not use a tee and go straight into the box with a nipple?


IDK, I'd probably have used a TB and a nipple but maybe the guy just wanted some carflex that day.


----------



## Helmut

I think the bottom foot and a half with the mini's is for support of the conduit run coming down.

I'd of used seal tite instead of the carflex..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> IDK, I'd probably have used a TB and a nipple but maybe the guy just wanted some carflex that day.


I'm just not a huge fan of carflex in this install.

If it's GRC or RMC I'd stay with pipe.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why not use a tee and go straight into the box with a nipple?



Its a air compressor so it vibrates. Better to use a stiff leg and flex in. (better still if the stiff leg doesn't attach to the vibrating thing)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> Its a air compressor so it vibrates. Better to use a stiff leg and flex in. (better still if the stiff leg doesn't attach to the vibrating thing)


Great thought but with the pipe drop clamped to the side those few inches of carflex don't do a damn thing for eliminating any vibration.


----------



## tjb

Saw this today:


----------



## tmessner

Maybe that is the end of a 10' stick.


----------



## trentonmakes

Never seen this before....









Master bed addition, didn't bother to raise the rest of the house, just the master bed!
Lol

Guess its ok, but looked odd

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Saw this today:


That's pretty









UGLY!


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Electrical engineering student?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Electrical engineering student?


.......or engineer!


----------



## MikeFL

sub panel


----------



## tjb

Um, what?


----------



## LARMGUY

tjb said:


> Um, what?


Well, he connected the neutral to ground didn't he? :devil3:


----------



## MikeFL

LARMGUY said:


> Well, he connected the neutral to ground didn't he? :devil3:


That's the new color code for the liberals out in California. The green means it saves energy to save the polar bears and make Al Gore feel better.


----------



## LARMGUY

Jlarson said:


> I do that all the time with conduit bodies and FS boxes


Is there a drip hole drilled in the cap? :wink:


----------



## ralpha494

You don't put a drip hole in a cap! The electrons would drain out and spill out onto the floor and could start an electrical fire! Don't do it!


----------



## readydave8

Not horrible but seemed interesting 

Someone was worried about the wire entry hole in fluorescent light

So they bushing'ed it with black tape


----------



## cmdr_suds




----------



## cmdr_suds

Lots of room


----------



## Ctsparky93

service call resulted in a temp fix. finally got to find where there was a short on the 480v motor feed. Pipe went through the middle of a muffin oven with original oven design and wiring. Bad ideas think the oven runs at 550f. Original wire was not high temp. Re routed pipe Above oven


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

I got 24 pictures of bad work in 1 hour this morning

but it has got harder to post them 

so this will have to do

The 2 small blacks tapped directly to breaker bus are for surge suppressor

I presume they didn't want them on a breaker, they thought they were doing a good thing


----------



## readydave8

might work this time?


----------



## cuba_pete

readydave8 said:


> might work this time?


“Bolted”


----------



## readydave8

typical whole house fan wiring


----------



## readydave8

This is the receptacle on porch
No gfi, no ground, no cover, 

no TR WR AFCI (like in the arrest report where they charge perp with meth and seatbelt)


----------



## Krolman

readydave8 said:


> This is the receptacle on porch
> No gfi, no ground, no cover,
> 
> no TR WR AFCI (like in the arrest report where they charge perp with meth and seatbelt)


what is that tester? is it the grandpa of nowadays plug tester?


----------



## readydave8

Krolman said:


> what is that tester? is it the grandpa of nowadays plug tester?


Don't they still make them?

I like it because it will simulate a load and show voltage drop

And because looks more professional than cheap bugeye


----------



## readydave8

Krolman said:


> what is that tester? is it the grandpa of nowadays plug tester?


I bought it new, maybe I'm grandpa of nowadays electricians?:wink:


----------



## Kevin

readydave8 said:


> Don't they still make them?
> 
> I like it because it will simulate a load and show voltage drop
> 
> And because looks more professional than cheap bugeye


A quick Google search came up with discontinued. it got replaced with a newer model. "Tasco, Inc., INS120P Inspector Line Load Simulator". It's a digital display now instead :/










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TASCO-LTD-...209468?hash=item4d7d64563c:g:bJcAAOSw3qRbpxWF


$25 on ebay


----------



## samgregger

That's a pretty neat little thingy, actually


----------



## splatz

readydave8 said:


> I bought it new, maybe I'm grandpa of nowadays electricians?:wink:


I have another tester from Tasco, about 20 years old now, still works. 



LARMGUY said:


> $25 on ebay


I just stumbled across one of these on eBay a couple weeks ago, couldn't pass it up ... hard to beat for what it does.


----------



## readydave8

splatz said:


> I have another tester from Tasco, about 20 years old now, still works.
> 
> 
> 
> I just stumbled across one of these on eBay a couple weeks ago, couldn't pass it up ... hard to beat for what it does.


I probably bought the one in pic mid '80s-early '90s


----------



## Max C.

readydave8 said:


> This is the receptacle on porch
> No gfi, no ground, no cover,
> 
> no TR WR AFCI (like in the arrest report where they charge perp with meth and seatbelt)


At least they choose a color-coordinated receptacle


----------



## tjb

Um, thanks for clarifying that ...


----------



## readydave8

Max C. said:


> At least they choose a color-coordinated receptacle


or may just be same color dirt on device as on floor:wink:


----------



## trentonmakes

.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

... Because using offsets or installing things level is for suckers:









https://ibb.co/fT1Dy0

(dang it, can't put a picture in inline!)


----------



## Nutmegger777

Nutmegger777 said:


> ... Because using offsets or installing things level is for suckers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/fT1Dy0
> 
> (dang it, can't put a picture in inline!)















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

Because it rains in the store....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nutmegger777 said:


> Because it rains in the store....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been asked to install locking covers to prevent cords from being disconnected accidentally.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been asked to install locking covers to prevent cords from being disconnected accidentally.


Or to prevent someone from using it.
Or from it "accidentally" being disconnected.

If it rains in the store they should have used a raintite connector! That's not waterproof at all!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been asked to install locking covers to prevent cords from being disconnected accidentally.


I've never seen anyone padlocking an in-use cover (I know that some can be locked), but is there anything in the code requiring the plug of a cord-and-plug appliance to be readily accessible?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> *Or to prevent someone from using it.*
> Or from it "accidentally" being disconnected.
> 
> If it rains in the store they should have used a raintite connector! That's not waterproof at all!


No, as there were several other receptacles just as accessible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nutmegger777 said:


> I've never seen anyone padlocking an in-use cover (I know that some can be locked), but is there anything in the code requiring the plug of a cord-and-plug appliance to be readily accessible?


I doubt there is anything about the accessibility of an appliance plug unless it's used as the only means of disconnect, never had any callbacks about them.

The main use was the cord for time clocks were employees liked to screw around with them.


----------



## readydave8

inexpensive floor receptacle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electric fence


----------



## MechanicalDVR

PVC flex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Knob and?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not pretty


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Knob and?


knob & wirenut??????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## gpop

[/ATTACH]

Someone who came to this site for assistance. right side is a cooker he installed


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


> Knob and?


Handy work by an around-the-clock pot smoking handyman from Craigslist, also known as *Knob-and-Doob* 
So cute how they tried to stick with white wire and tape for the neutral :biggrin:


----------



## circuitman1

gpop said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Someone who came to this site for assistance. right side is a cooker he installed


they have no idea what they were doing.:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## gpop

cleaning phone and found these.

Boss asked me to check the pump to see why the pond level was high after a bad lightning storm.


















think we took a direct hit


----------



## stuiec

gpop said:


> cleaning phone and found these.
> 
> Boss asked me to check the pump to see why the pond level was high after a bad lightning storm.
> 
> 
> think we took a direct hit



so........did you find the problem?


----------



## Bird dog

stuiec said:


> so........did you find the problem?


The meter was missing. :vs_laugh:


----------



## stuiec

Bird dog said:


> The meter was missing. :vs_laugh:


:laughing:


----------



## circuitman1

gpop said:


> cleaning phone and found these.
> 
> Boss asked me to check the pump to see why the pond level was high after a bad lightning storm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129686
> 
> 
> View attachment 129688
> 
> 
> think we took a direct hit


HEY BOSS!i think i found the problem!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## tmessner

That is when you need the gloves to take things apart.


----------



## readydave8

*stairwell switch*

I redid it, told the customer that kind of wiring hardly ever burns down a house but he let me anyway


----------



## readydave8

*s p 3 w*

not the first time I've seen this, the "other" 3-way was hooked up correctly, so when lite was off, red was hot


----------



## stuiec

readydave8 said:


> I redid it, told the customer that kind of wiring hardly ever burns down a house but he let me anyway


Judging from the fit and finish, I'm guessing this switch was controlling a retractable stripper pole?



or a smoker...


----------



## gpop

My trainee is on one of the islands of the coast of florida and sent me this. 

With all the hot totty running around in bikinis hes send me a pic of a leaking transformer.


----------



## readydave8

stuiec said:


> Judging from the fit and finish, I'm guessing this switch was controlling a retractable stripper pole?
> 
> 
> 
> or a smoker...


stairwell, recessed in railing at top

i like your story better, tho:biggrin:


----------



## Max C.

readydave8 said:


> not the first time I've seen this, the "other" 3-way was hooked up correctly, so when lite was off, red was hot


Nice job on the spray paint, too!
__________________________________________________________
 
It looks like ElectroBoom might have met his match:


----------



## Kevin

From Redit









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

Very old stencil. Never was compliant but was very common. 



It needs to say what the rating is and have the statement "Protect All Penetrations"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cause of large power outage on Saturday here:


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cause of large power outage on Saturday here:


Yep hes going to smell nice when they get him down.


----------



## circuitman1

well done!not even toasted!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It got warm...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trapped?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tapped


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trapped?


Not a bad idea. Birds or squirrels?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chopped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Covered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Messy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice location


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


> Messy




I remember now... I was googling “scary bloody mess”, and this was the first result...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

Just read a thread about someone in an apartment and a mod closed the thread without even referring OP to DIY because its an apartment and the landlord should fix it.


Reminds me of a story.


Late 1980's I was in a friend's apartment above a Dunkin Donuts downtown "tailgating" before the Edison Parade (huge in this town; Edison had winter home & labs here along with his neighbors Ford, Firestone, etc.).


Someone was trying to light "something" with a bic lighter but the ceiling fan immediately overhead was on high, so I reached up and pulled the chain to slow the fan. Blue fire came out of the ceiling and the room went dark. Tenant turned off the wall switch, reset the breaker, and told me not to mess with that. Only time I've ever seen blue fire in a building from a dead short.


Some time later that building burned to the ground. Gee, I wonder why.


A short time after that I started my job at the city bldg dept.


About 8 years into that job we outgrew our building and decided to build a new building. It's on the site of what used to be that Dunkin Donuts (and other contiguous properties).


Good point about Frenchy telling that tenant to get his landlord to fix that flickering light in the previously mentioned thread. We should not be referring tenants to DIY. I'll keep that in mind because I often try to insert a polite "Go over to DIY" before some of our _less diplomatic_ members enter the thread.


----------



## Kevin

Yes that is a 14/3 BX/AC90 and a 14/3 nmd through an L16 connector.

Found this while removing every circuit in this panel.

Also found a 14/3 connected to a twin 15 amp breaker in this panel.

Also have 8/2 And 8/3 nmd through L16 and 1/2" non-metallic connectors.

There was close to 70 circuits in this panel... these are the ones that stuck in my head. 

This is in a multi-million dollar neighborhood. 

Last electrician I don't think was licenced.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V

Hey Mech am I the only one not getting your pictures? Using the Tapatalk app on my iPhone. Not a single pic showing anyone else or am I challenged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

I get the pictures fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

R777V said:


> Hey Mech am I the only one not getting your pictures? Using the Tapatalk app on my iPhone. Not a single pic showing anyone else or am I challenged?


Apparently so!

The latest pics I put up are uploaded directly to the site server.


----------



## Bird dog

R777V said:


> Hey Mech am I the only one not getting your pictures? Using the Tapatalk app on my iPhone. Not a single pic showing anyone else or am I challenged?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be in your site settings (jpg, images etc enabled?).


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Yes that is a 14/3 BX/AC90 and a 14/3 nmd through an L16 connector.
> 
> Found this while removing every circuit in this panel.
> 
> Also found a 14/3 connected to a twin 15 amp breaker in this panel.
> 
> Also have 8/2 And 8/3 nmd through L16 and 1/2" non-metallic connectors.
> 
> There was close to 70 circuits in this panel... these are the ones that stuck in my head.
> 
> This is in a multi-million dollar neighborhood.
> 
> Last electrician I don't think was licenced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Kevin, did the guy at least use anti-shorts? Also, what did the 8/2 feed?
________________________________________________________

Somebody is keeping their cool...


----------



## Kevin

Max C. said:


> Kevin, did the guy at least use anti-shorts? Also, what did the 8/2 feed?
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Somebody is keeping their cool...


It seems the used anti-shorts. You can see here in this photo. 

The 8/2 fed an A/C unit.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

I don't tape wire nuts except in certain unusual circumstances because to do so solves a problem that doesn't exist

Whoever did this thought differently:sad:


----------



## Kevin

Sub panel for outdoor lighting. Bonding strap still installed.

Outdoor plugs with normal indoor cocerplates and no GFCI protection.

8/3NMD with the neutral cut off... it used to feed the 3rd floor sub panel.

This whole place was a fire or electrocution waiting to happen.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

In a parking lot I was in this evening. What you can't see from this picture is that there is some bare copper on the yellow wire below the tan twister.








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

readydave8 said:


> I don't tape wire nuts except in certain unusual circumstances because to do so solves a problem that doesn't exist
> 
> Whoever did this thought differently:sad:


At least they didn't use duct tape!


Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Sub panel for outdoor lighting. Bonding strap still installed.
> 
> Outdoor plugs with normal indoor cocerplates and no GFCI protection.
> 
> 8/3NMD with the neutral cut off... it used to feed the 3rd floor sub panel.
> 
> This whole place was a fire or electrocution waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That's just sad. Do you know who installed the mess? Also, the loomex stapled sideways is simply brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin

Max C. said:


> At least they didn't use duct tape!That's just sad. Do you know who installed the mess? Also, the loomex stapled sideways is simply brilliant [emoji106]


I don't know who the previous electrician (handyman maybe) was... if i did, I'd have been calling the inspection department and asking why he still has a licence!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

gap between box and mounting bracket 3 1/2"


----------



## bill39

I ran across this beauty in a new development right downtown. It’s a very well traveled public area so you’d think the inspector might just happen by, but no.


----------



## Ctsparky93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93

this box was mounted with 2 screws but no the installer had to cut out 1/4 of the back of the box to snake a wire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

Wish I had taken pictures! Several years ago A lady called our company almost crying over the phone saying she had major electrical problems.... sparks flying, none of her appliances working, lights going on and off, etc,etc. She had hired a guy to rewire her house, and are you ready for this, he did the entire job using #18 zip cord.


----------



## jelhill

Ctsparky93 said:


> this box was mounted with 2 screws but no the installer had to cut out 1/4 of the back of the box to snake a wire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least he used a good tan twister for the neutrals.


----------



## Ctsparky93

jelhill said:


> Wish I had taken pictures! Several years ago A lady called our company almost crying over the phone saying she had major electrical problems.... sparks flying, none of her appliances working, lights going on and off, etc,etc. She had hired a guy to rewire her house, and are you ready for this, he did the entire job using #18 zip cord.



The worst part is the job I was on yesterday is that the guy that did this work was a electrician. not a handy man. There were 20 amp circuits and 14 ran to the lights. Added a bunch of stuff to the bathroom circuit and kitchen circuit. (Lights,fans,outlets in different rooms) just a complete mess. Added switches on the same wall at different heights. Switches that don’t do nothing. Wired 2 fans in 2 rooms to work with recess cans. With new wiring. I could go on and on smh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Oops, nevermind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a 90?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Be careful out there...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh my eyes!


----------



## jelhill

Ctsparky93 said:


> The worst part is the job I was on yesterday is that the guy that did this work was a electrician. not a handy man. There were 20 amp circuits and 14 ran to the lights. Added a bunch of stuff to the bathroom circuit and kitchen circuit. (Lights,fans,outlets in different rooms) just a complete mess. Added switches on the same wall at different heights. Switches that don’t do nothing. Wired 2 fans in 2 rooms to work with recess cans. With new wiring. I could go on and on smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is frustrating to follow other electricians who are either incompetent, sloppy, or lazy... and possibly all three!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh my eyes!


\
Nice coax cable work! Only few electricians in this area will fool with Generac... way too many call backs. Wonder what the home owner spent for this mess.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> \
> Nice coax cable work! Only few electricians in this area will fool with Generac... way too many call backs. *Wonder what the home owner spent for this mess.*


Too much!


----------



## sparkiez

Check this pump house out guys:

https://imgur.com/a/cFFnGXH


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sparkiez said:


> Check this pump house out guys:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/cFFnGXH


Just very slight moisture/humidity levels huh?


----------



## sparkiez

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just very slight moisture/humidity levels huh?


considering that they used all non-rated materials, except the PVC, there is also a bleaching system in there too, which is the real culprit I believe.


----------



## readydave8

homeowner did a lot of his own work but I think swimming pool contractor may have been responsible for this


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sparkiez said:


> considering that they used all non-rated materials, except the PVC, there is also a bleaching system in there too, which is the real culprit I believe.


True enough but as my first boss would have said:

Practical

Proper

Pre

Planning

Prevents

Piss 

Poor

Performance


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like nipples?


----------



## drsparky

Lock out?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice tranny


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trench? Why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad short


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tad short


that's what happens when you install the meter before the building has finished growing!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> that's what happens when you install the meter before the building has finished growing!


Happens often:


----------



## Kevin

Last homeowner added this fine stuff in the condo unit. This was interesting to find.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Happens often:


Never thought about it but if we install pcv thats been outside in florida in a freezer it tends to shrink after being cooling down.

Does that happen in cold parts of the country and break the hubs?


----------



## Kevin

gpop said:


> Never thought about it but if we install pcv thats been outside in florida in a freezer it tends to shrink after being cooling down.
> 
> Does that happen in cold parts of the country and break the hubs?


It can break like that if there's no expansion joint too. The ground can settle and pull the pipe and break it apart like that. I see it all the time.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> Never thought about it but if we install pcv thats been outside in florida in a freezer it tends to shrink after being cooling down.
> 
> Does that happen in cold parts of the country and break the hubs?


Sure does!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trench? Why?


There is no end to what electrical disasters homeowners can create. My Cooks guy wanted me to check out his old house, The first thing I found was he had all #14 Romex on his lighting and power circuits and he had replaced all of his 14A plug fuses with 30A! His comment, “Them green one’s hold better.” :vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> It can break like that if there's no expansion joint too. The ground can settle and pull the pipe and break it apart like that. I see it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Same here... sch 80 pulling apart.. I replaced it with Liqua-tight.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Grumpy,
You come up with the best gems! I forget to take pictures. I guess because I’m in such a state of shock at what i’m Looking at. Example, the lady who had hooked up a #18 zip extension cord to her 1500W space heater. The cord melted into her carpet! FPE breaker never tripped... I was amazed that her house was still standing. Her comment, “I needed the heater to be closer to my chair. “ :sad::sad:


----------



## jelhill

readydave8 said:


> homeowner did a lot of his own work but I think swimming pool contractor may have been responsible for this


I’m surprised they didn’t try to run water and wiring through the same pipe!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill

MTW said:


> The poco must have pretty lax standards. :vs_laugh:



This reminds me of the bare THHN I found running all across a church attic. :sad:


----------



## jw0445

jelhill said:


> This reminds me of the bare THHN I found running all across a church attic. :sad:


 I did that once a long time ago. Ran a #6 stranded bare to ground a church steeple bell per an old congregation member electrician.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> There is no end to what electrical disasters homeowners can create. My Cooks guy wanted me to check out his old house, The first thing I found was he had all #14 Romex on his lighting and power circuits and he had replaced all of his 14A plug fuses with 30A! His comment, “Them green one’s hold better.” :vs_laugh:


Yeah they burn before they blow.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Grumpy,
> You come up with the best gems! I forget to take pictures. I guess because I’m in such a state of shock at what i’m Looking at. Example, the lady who had hooked up a #18 zip extension cord to her 1500W space heater. The cord melted into her carpet! FPE breaker never tripped... I was amazed that her house was still standing. *Her comment, “I needed the heater to be closer to my chair. “ * :sad::sad:


It takes all kinds, they are out there!


----------



## TheBigAndy

Why does it show me this instead of pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Leviton 5320-I... and it ain’t going nowhere!:vs_laugh:

You should e-mail this to you Leviton rep! :smile:


----------



## R777V

Thanks for these pics Mech, finally able to see them on my phone and iPad. It’s amazing how much work and ingenuity these hacks put into not doing a job correctly. I always feel nauseous if my work looks even half a percent off. Could never stand the thought of someone getting entertainment from how f’d up my job turned out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> It can break like that if there's no expansion joint too. The ground can settle and pull the pipe and break it apart like that. I see it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




Seen service laterals expand and constrict enough to pull a meter socket apart. Mostly due to some goofball thinking they could stretch the line conductors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like nipples?


Unreal! That is crazy! Surely that was just some teenager acting foolish...?:vs_shocked::vs_shocked:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Loop de loop....


----------



## R777V

If these guys could only focus their talents elsewhere, they’d be amazingly genius!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Tell me there's working space in front of that panel.

Also, the hanging panel. No where to move it and the thing kept wanting to swing into the main panel.

Once inside I discover the dryer is on a 40 amp breaker... and burning the wire... not my problem. I'm just there to replace a wire a contractor cut.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Small bathroom reno the other day. Got there and discovered this extra white wire connecting the thermostat and switch grounds. I thought okay maybe there's a broken ground somewhere and the cheated... nope. Still grounded after I cut it. That also brought 2 wires from the junction box. One to feed the light switch and another to feed the fan switch (extra wires for no reason???).

The last picture is a stove plug the last homeowner of a condo messed with when they renovated the kitchen.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Loop de loop....


I wonder if that's a hack-em-up transfer switch........


----------



## jelhill

micromind said:


> I wonder if that's a hack-em-up transfer switch........


Yeah... you also have to wonder if he wired it so the male blades are hot... ?? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder if that's a hack-em-up transfer switch........


Sure it's a variation on the theme.


----------



## glen1971

jelhill said:


> Yeah... you also have to wonder if he wired it so the male blades are hot... ?? :vs_laugh:


Shouldn't be if the intent was unplug the cord, and plug an extension cord into the male cord to feed whatever it does... Assuming the female cord end is the "utility" power. No idea and wrong on so many levels..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gutter job?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Keeping those electrons warm....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jackpot!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just tees!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Messy


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Jackpot!


Bet that was an expensive fix........


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Gutter job?



I can see why the EC ran his riser through the gutter "Who the hell put a gutter where my riser goes?"


But why in the heck is there a gutter on a gable end? Some gutter guy getting paid by the foot and a customer who doesn't know they're being ripped off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Bet that was an expensive fix........


Can't even imagine the price tag!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Keeping those electrons warm....



Unreal!!!!!


Based on all the incredible pictures you have posted are you sure you don't live in a 3rd world country?


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just tees!



Those will come in handy if they ever decide to run water through the conduit!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Messy



The cable fill on that box may have broken a record!


----------



## rjniles

MikeFL said:


> I can see why the EC ran his riser through the gutter "Who the hell put a gutter where my riser goes?"
> 
> 
> But why in the heck is there a gutter on a gable end? Some gutter guy getting paid by the foot and a customer who doesn't know they're being ripped off.


I think the riser was there first and the gutter was cut around it.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Gutter job?


I like this one. Who and why would anyone put gutter on the gable end?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> I like this one. Who and why would anyone put gutter on the gable end?





rjniles said:


> I think the riser was there first and the gutter was cut around it.






MikeFL said:


> I can see why the EC ran his riser through the gutter "Who the hell put a gutter where my riser goes?"
> 
> 
> But why in the heck is there a gutter on a gable end? Some gutter guy getting paid by the foot and a customer who doesn't know they're being ripped off.



What you guys are missing is that the upper wall is back set by 4"-5" from the lower wall that has the brick veneer obviously installed after initial construction, creating the need for the offset in the riser. 

Hence the wall flares out to form a small roof to shed water from the brick face.


----------



## Wirenuting

Must be for heating water?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buried


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Neat?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Also neat work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Okay..


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buried



That messes with my mind!!!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Okay..



You need to save all of these and publish a book. Instructors in apprentice schools could use your book to create an entirely new curriculum called, "Disasters you will face when you get in the field." :vs_shocked:


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Okay..


10 pack of expansion rings and shes good to go.


----------



## jelhill

gpop said:


> 10 pack of expansion rings and shes good to go.


Wonder how many rolls of tape was used on that mess? :vs_laugh:


----------



## circuitman1

the real question here is , what were they thinking???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Wirenuting

YES this is MINE!!! 

When it’s sunday night, no stores open, the microswitch push start button is broke, the pull string on your snowblower snaps and 10” of heart attack snow is falling,,,, What can you do but dig in your lunch box for an extra square D push button, 1/2 box cover, WP box with take all’s on crappy extension cord and GET ER DONE.. 

Hey, it worked. :vs_cool:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> 10 pack of extension rings and shes good to go.


Fify!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> the real question here is , what were they thinking???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Surely nothing to do with work or workmanship!


----------



## Wirenuting

Wirenuting said:


> YES this is MINE!!!
> 
> When it’s sunday night, no stores open, the microswitch push start button is broke, the pull string on your snowblower snaps and 10” of heart attack snow is falling,,,, What can you do but dig in your lunch box for an extra square D push button, 1/2 box cover, WP box with take all’s on crappy extension cord and GET ER DONE..
> 
> Hey, it worked. :vs_cool:


Hey, the picture disappeared 

So here it is


----------



## wcord

If Tyraps and 1/2 emt straps are good enough for NASA, they're good enough for me


----------



## Wirenuting

wcord said:


> If Tyraps and 1/2 emt straps are good enough for NASA, they're good enough for me


Now that's funny.

I can see they are special zip ties, but that one hole strap isn't.


----------



## MikeFL

We do work for NASA. Their specs are actually quite loose. We far exceed their specs. Most notable is timers atop KSC Vehicle Assembly Building. Very fun project.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapt-a-light


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad day on wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Spares?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Short cuts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fenced in:


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Spares?


At least they grounded It!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

Oh ****!



MechanicalDVR said:


> Jackpot!


----------



## trentonmakes

Whats the height requirement again?









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Extra deep box









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec

trentonmakes said:


> Whats the height requirement again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


:laughing: We had an apprentice woulda loved it...found him lying on the floor to do a receptacle once


----------



## trentonmakes

Needed to move new work cans and add a few old works....found the cans(new work) just gloating on the dry wall ceiling. Lol

Little more investigating found the wiring between joists and drywall...but hey at least it was stapled. Lol









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

stuiec said:


> :laughing: We had an apprentice woulda loved it...found him lying on the floor to do a receptacle once


Dont laugh!
I do that for baseboard outlets!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Dont laugh!
> I do that for baseboard outlets!


A pull string bucket is a good height for those 12" high boxes.


----------



## stuiec

trentonmakes said:


> Dont laugh!
> I do that for baseboard outlets!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I lay on the floor for stuff like that too, baseboard heaters etc....this kid was next level lazy. I used to call him Moe.....coz he was slow as molasses


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> A pull string bucket is a good height for those 12" high boxes.


My new boss puts every outlet at 12inches[emoji34][emoji34][emoji34][emoji34]
Drives me nuts!

I usually use a 5gal homer bucket....if im doing alot knee pads!, then I slide around like a goalie! Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> My new boss puts every outlet at 12inches[emoji34][emoji34][emoji34][emoji34]
> Drives me nuts!
> 
> I usually use a 5gal homer bucket....if im doing alot knee pads!, then I slide around like a goalie! Lol


The string bucket is better for those low boxes, I hate anything under 18"AFF to the center. I love those ADA regs.


----------



## Kevin

trentonmakes said:


> Dont laugh!
> I do that for baseboard outlets!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I do that to wire dishwashers.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I do that to wire dishwashers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Some of the newest styles are a huge PIA sitting right on the floor with zero space underneath.


----------



## tmessner

MechanicalDVR said:


> The string bucket is better for those low boxes, I hate anything under 18"AFF to the center. I love those ADA regs.


Hammer handle high to bottom of box. Just make sure anybody nailing boxes on has the same kind of hammer. lol


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Loop de loop....


It's an alarm loop. The couple I've seen up close were using a class 2 xfrmr. You run the loop (possibly extended with as many extension cords as required) through the display equipment like bikes/BBQs/wheelbarrows/etc. and then if someone tries to make off with one an alram sounds. Technically (In Canada anyways) it is supposed to use a plug configuration that isn't used for any other voltage on the premises but most I've seen are just 5-15R. 



MechanicalDVR said:


> Just tees!


Saw an explanation on another site that it is the pull loop for a resturant hood fire extingisher and common in some areas.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tmessner said:


> Hammer handle high to bottom of box. Just make sure anybody nailing boxes on has the same kind of hammer. lol


Way too low for us old folks!


----------



## tmessner

MechanicalDVR said:


> Way too low for us old folks!


I know that now that I am in that range.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tmessner said:


> I know that now that I am in that range.


When I first started wiring up summer houses with my Uncle when I was a kid we put all the outlets in the baseboards and I remember cutting the box openings and wiring the receptacles just squatting not even kneeling....man that was a lifetime ago!

I think somewhere in my garage I still have a sheetmetal template for marking out the box cutout.


----------



## MikeFL

Very common back then.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I first started wiring up summer houses with my Uncle when I was a kid we put all the outlets in the baseboards and I remember cutting the box openings and wiring the receptacles just squatting not even kneeling....man that was a lifetime ago!
> 
> I think somewhere in my garage I still have a sheetmetal template for marking out the box cutout.



If you are like me... your poor ole knees are now feeling the effects of those days.


----------



## jelhill

stuiec said:


> :laughing: We had an apprentice woulda loved it...found him lying on the floor to do a receptacle once



Hey... that is a good ole Bryant load center. I installed too many of those to count. The guy who installed that must have been really, really short!!!! Maybe a group of Gnome electricians...??? :vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill

tmessner said:


> I know that now that I am in that range.


Me too! :smile:


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I first started wiring up summer houses with my Uncle when I was a kid we put all the outlets in the baseboards and I remember cutting the box openings and wiring the receptacles just squatting not even kneeling....*man that was a lifetime ago*!
> 
> I think somewhere in my garage I still have a sheetmetal template for marking out the box cutout.



*"...a lifetime ago?"* I feel that way about a lot of stuff! Like installing fusible load centers, keyless lamp holders in basements and closets, and mercury switches (Customers loved them... smooth and quiet). Replacing tons of FS2 & FS4 fluorescent starters. Replacing Bull Dog pushmatic breakers, and using a star drill (No hammer drills back then). 


I Started out at $5.00 per hour, and the clock didn't start until you got on the job! We had an automatic charge of $5.00 for a service call... a very new concept in our area at that time. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> *"...a lifetime ago?"* I feel that way about a lot of stuff! Like installing fusible load centers, keyless lamp holders in basements and closets, and mercury switches (Customers loved them... smooth and quiet). Replacing tons of FS2 & FS4 fluorescent starters. Replacing Bull Dog pushmatic breakers, and using a star drill (No hammer drills back then).
> 
> 
> I Started out at $5.00 per hour, and the clock didn't start until you got on the job! We had an automatic charge of $5.00 for a service call... a very new concept in our area at that time. :smile:


When one of my Uncles took me out on a job when I was a kid the pay rate varied by which Uncle. 

One Uncle (the cheap one) bought me coffee and lunch and the tools I needed for the day and often left me stranded in some remote spot.

My favorite Uncle took me out to the shop to see where I was going for the day , out to breakfast with him and the foremen and then to the supply house for tools and finally to the job. Then when he dropped me off back home I was paid (very well just like one of his regular guys). On Saturdays I often worked directly with him as his helper for the day and got a damn good education along with food, tools, materials, and cash.

As for *"lifetime ago"* yeah well over 50 years ago. 

*In my family 'if you were old enough to walk you were old enough to work'.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> If you are like me... your poor ole knees are now feeling the effects of those days.


My knees are spent, I have no cartilage on either one (3 surgeries later).


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> When one of my Uncles took me out on a job when I was a kid the pay rate varied by which Uncle.
> 
> One Uncle (the cheap one) bought me coffee and lunch and the tools I needed for the day and often left me stranded in some remote spot.
> 
> My favorite Uncle took me out to the shop to see where I was going for the day , out to breakfast with him and the foremen and then to the supply house for tools and finally to the job. Then when he dropped me off back home I was paid (very well just like one of his regular guys). On Saturdays I often worked directly with him as his helper for the day and got a damn good education along with food, tools, materials, and cash.
> 
> As for *"lifetime ago"* yeah well over 50 years ago.
> 
> *In my family 'if you were old enough to walk you were old enough to work'.*


_*... well over 50 years ago”*_. Same here! My profile says I started in 1968. In reality That was just my first paying job. My sister Is a lot older than me and her husband was an electrician, and helping him is what started it all for me. My first summer with him was in 1960. My first job with him was wiring a new farm house. He installed all GE low voltage switches (Using the old RR relays in big relay panels) for all the lighting. I’ll never forget him celebrating when everything work perfectly the first day we energized it. 
God bless him, he graduated to electrical jobs in heaven a year ago.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> _*... well over 50 years ago”*_. Same here! My profile says I started in 1968. In reality That was just my first paying job. My sister Is a lot older than me and her husband was an electrician, and helping him is what started it all for me. My first summer with him was in 1960. My first job with him was wiring a new farm house. He installed all GE low voltage switches (Using the old RR relays in big relay panels) for all the lighting. I’ll never forget him celebrating when everything work perfectly the first day we energized it.
> God bless him, he graduated to electrical jobs in heaven a year ago.


Both sides of my family was loaded with tradesmen (Uncles/Great Uncles) , when I was a kid, sadly they have all passed on at this point. But we had trades from cabinet makers, builders, millwrights, electricians, plumbers, and mechanical contractors to flooring installers, tile men, masons, and paving contractors. My Grandfather was a general contractor. 

I never knew when I woke up on a Saturday morning who was coming to get me to go to work that day. I enjoyed it and looking back learned a great deal about all those trades. I just preferred electrical and working on large boiler/chiller jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> _*... well over 50 years ago”*_. Same here! My profile says I started in 1968. In reality That was just my first paying job. My sister Is a lot older than me and her husband was an electrician, and helping him is what started it all for me. My first summer with him was in 1960. My first job with him was wiring a new farm house. He installed all GE low voltage switches (Using the old RR relays in big relay panels) for all the lighting. I’ll never forget him celebrating when everything work perfectly the first day we energized it.
> God bless him, he graduated to electrical jobs in heaven a year ago.


On a side note one of my bothers in law owned a sizable EC company in NJ and had a bad heart attack and had to retire after which he only lasted a few years down in FL and another BIL that I had a business with myself had died of a heart attack on New Years a few years back. Both of them always looked and seemed healthy.

Bottom line is you never know how much time you got left if any on this rock. 

I coded on the operating table myself and was dead for @10 minutes before my heart restarted. I'll be celebrating 5 years additional time on 7 Jan 2019 and I've been making the most of that time since my rebirth.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> On a side note one of my bothers in law owned a sizable EC company in NJ and had a bad heart attack and had to retire after which he only lasted a few years down in FL and another BIL that I had a business with myself had died of a heart attack on New Years a few years back. Both of them always looked and seemed healthy.
> 
> Bottom line is you never know how much time you got left if any on this rock.
> 
> I coded on the operating table myself and was dead for @10 minutes before my heart restarted. I'll be celebrating 5 years additional time on 7 Jan 2019 and I've been making the most of that time since my rebirth.



Was that for one of your knee surgeries? My electrician B-I-L also had his heart stop while having by-pass surgery. I don't think I ever knew how long it took them to revive him.


----------



## MikeFL

For bypass surgery they put you on a bypass machine. I believe your heart is supposed to stop; otherwise they could not do the work. Then they "jump start" your heart and close you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Was that for one of your knee surgeries? My electrician B-I-L also had his heart stop while having by-pass surgery. I don't think I ever knew how long it took them to revive him.


No, I had complete kidney failure with a creatinine level of over 27 (normal is less than 1.0) when I coded. They hadn't done anything to my kidneys when my heart restarted on it's own. I had 4 hours of dialysis afterwards. Bottom line, I had a stroke during that event and was in a coma for over 3 days. They finally cleaned the debris out of my kidneys in March of that year.


----------



## jelhill

MikeFL said:


> For bypass surgery they put you on a bypass machine. I believe your heart is supposed to stop; otherwise they could not do the work. Then they "jump start" your heart and close you.


Good point... it was the “jump start” part they had trouble with.


----------



## MikeFL

Glad it worked out!


----------



## readydave8

I think power company outage or restore last night did it


----------



## MikeFL

readydave8 said:


> I think power company outage or restore last night did it



Or the overvoltage which caused the outage.


Was it windy?


----------



## readydave8

MikeFL said:


> Or the overvoltage which caused the outage.
> 
> 
> Was it windy?


yes windy and heavy wet snow, many trees down, more pines than oaks this time


----------



## MikeFL

Primaries crossed to secondaries or something (a tree) connected the 2.
Then the grid opened.
But before it opened you took a good chunk of the damage. Not to say others didn't also.


----------



## readydave8

box fill


----------



## readydave8

raintight timer enclosure (took a little while to find)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Old item and new use


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> box fill


New meaning for 'box fill'!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LB heaven...


----------



## jelhill

MC nightmare


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Early am find, I guess mc connectors and straps are more expensive than I thought:


----------



## daveEM

readydave8 said:


> raintight timer enclosure (took a little while to find)


I better mark mine. :sad: 

Sharpie ok for the rain? :smile:


----------



## Wiredmikey

On top of a gas station/convenience store. Whoever did that should be drawn and quartered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice fit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sloppy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Depth problem?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't hit the bulb


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just hanging out


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Depth problem?


2" or more cement cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Split nut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fancy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Low?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Height problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Professional looking.....


----------



## telsa

jelhill said:


> MC nightmare


That's known in our trade as: "A Day at the Traces." :biggrin:

Duck Soup, it is not! :devil3:


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just hanging out


The result of too much load, no doubt.

Folks, this is why chewing gum is no longer a listed fastener.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> On a side note one of my bothers in law owned a sizable EC company in NJ and had a bad heart attack and had to retire after which he only lasted a few years down in FL and another BIL that I had a business with myself had died of a heart attack on New Years a few years back. Both of them always looked and seemed healthy.
> 
> Bottom line is you never know how much time you got left if any on this rock.
> 
> I coded on the operating table myself and was dead for @10 minutes before my heart restarted. I'll be celebrating 5 years additional time on 7 Jan 2019 and I've been making the most of that time since my rebirth.


A ghost employee, then. :devil3:

After my six-hour crucifixion I pray for the Rapture, for you only live twice. :biggrin:


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Split nut


I wonder if it was terminated then the guy noticed the missing bushing, split it then slipped it over the wire?

If nothing else, he could have put the split in the back so it wouldn't be as noticeable.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just hanging out


The good ole main & range fuse panel.... it was unreal how much a home owner would over-load them. I replaced a ton of those in the 70’s... hardly any since.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Early am find, I guess mc connectors and straps are more expensive than I thought:


Now that was lazy! Fishing the MC through the wall would not have been very hard.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Now that was lazy! Fishing the MC through the wall would not have been very hard.


Especially since it was just a partition wall in the center of a gas mart, not like they would hit any insulation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> The good ole main & range fuse panel.... it was unreal how much a home owner would over-load them. *I replaced a ton of those in the 70’s... hardly any since*.


Same here, that was the type of residential work my Uncle's company did often when I was working for them in the 60s and early 70s.

He would do renovation and service work on the homes and summer homes of his industrial/commercial customers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ever seen this one?


----------



## 460 Delta

Couldn’t they have turned the mast 45 deg to the left and then used a weatherhead?


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> Couldn’t they have turned the mast 45 deg to the left and then used a weatherhead?


Probably was upright when they installed it. It just looks to much work for them to have installed it this way. Cheap glue or no glue.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ever seen this one?


Talk about a peckerhead!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Couldn’t they have turned the mast 45 deg to the left and then used a weatherhead?


With those windows I'd have just gone straight up through the roof and not played around.


----------



## 460 Delta

MechanicalDVR said:


> With those windows I'd have just gone straight up through the roof and not played around.


That looks like a nice house, I think a underground service would have been in order.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> With those windows I'd have just gone straight up through the roof and not played around.


With PVC?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> That looks like a nice house, I think a underground service would have been in order.


True enough but it may not have been an option for some odd reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> With PVC?


Nope, pipe but I'm much more a real pipe guy anyway.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nope, pipe but I'm much more a real pipe guy anyway.


I was sure you would say that... a riser above the roof with PVC, even sch. 80, would be interesting. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> I was sure you would say that... a riser above the roof with PVC, even sch. 80, would be interesting. :smile:


While I have used pvc on jobs I didn't sell myself I'm not a fan of a material that is so affected by direct sunlight and temperature.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Mac, Why am I getting, “Photo not found?”


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Mac, Why am I getting, “Photo not found?”


Due to the fact that photobucket.com changed their user agreement after they took in a few million members.

They want like $300 a year to share your own pics.


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Due to the fact that photobucket.com changed their user agreement after they took in a few million members.
> 
> They want like $300 a year to share your own pics.


Wait until they do that to your "free" cloud based backup.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Due to the fact that photobucket.com changed their user agreement after they took in a few million members.
> 
> 
> 
> They want like $300 a year to share your own pics.




What a bummer. [emoji3525]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> What a bummer. [emoji3525]


Yeah man, I had over 3000 pics on their site.

And when they changed they deleted a bunch of pics from my single years if you catch my drift?


----------



## jelhill

jelhill said:


> MC nightmare



I put a man on this mess for 6 hours last week and he is still only have-way done sorting it out and fixing it. He was getting burned out so I changed him to a different task.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah man, I had over 3000 pics on their site.
> 
> And when they changed they deleted a bunch of pics *from my single years if you catch my drift*?



It looked like you were able to move some of them to your FB page before they zapped them! :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> It looked like you were able to move some of them to your FB page before they zapped them! :smile:


Those are newer than the photobucket problem.

It's good to have friends.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

They right idea in the wrong application


----------



## MechanicalDVR

k n b


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> k n b


That's not so bad. They actually took the time to sleeve the K&T.


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> Due to the fact that photobucket.com changed their user agreement after they took in a few million members.
> 
> They want like $300 a year to share your own pics.


Flickr is doing the same thing again. Photo limit is now 1000 unless you pay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> Flickr is doing the same thing again. Photo limit is now 1000 unless you pay.


Yeah, forget them.

I switched to imgur.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah, forget them.
> 
> I switched to imgur.


I backup my computer and save all my pictures to a terabyte external drive. It was not that expensive and I have tons of memory left even though I have down-loaded thousands of pictures to it.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> They right idea in the wrong application


Boy! Does that picture ever bring back memories! Good old aluminum SEU... those old service heads were the devil to work with, and I worked on a ton of them while they were still hot.


----------



## tjb

Trite, succinct; I like it:










(But only in California - safe elsewhere).


----------



## splatz

tjb said:


> Trite, succinct; I like it:
> 
> ...
> 
> (But only in California - safe elsewhere).


Now that you mention it, if you can believe what you read on labels, it seems like one of the best ways to avoid cancer is never go to California.


----------



## gpop

splatz said:


> Now that you mention it, if you can believe what you read on labels, it seems like one of the best ways to avoid cancer is never go to California.


Told my daughter to pick up some epoxy glue. She asked what brand.
Told her any that causes cancer in Californian should be fine.


----------



## readydave8

really I don't think this is necessarily dangerous, just amusing
I liked how they used all plumbing fittings, and then suddenly, an LB!


----------



## jelhill

readydave8 said:


> really I don't think this is necessarily dangerous, just amusing
> I liked how they used all plumbing fittings, and then suddenly, an LB!


Truly funny.... surely they cleaned out ever odd fitting they may have owned! :surprise:


----------



## gpop

readydave8 said:


> really I don't think this is necessarily dangerous, just amusing
> I liked how they used all plumbing fittings, and then suddenly, an LB!


i swear that was once a emergency shower. The tee where the switch is mounted would have been the eye wash and the light would have been the shower head.


----------



## MikeFL

gpop said:


> i swear that was once a emergency shower. The tee where the switch is mounted would have been the eye wash and the light would have been the shower head.


If it was at one time a shower it may have been a poolside shower. 
I see shuffleboard markings on the slab there. Quite possible there's a pool nearby.


----------



## readydave8

MikeFL said:


> If it was at one time a shower it may have been a poolside shower.
> I see shuffleboard markings on the slab there. Quite possible there's a pool nearby.


Yard ends at dock on Kings Bay, Crystal River, Florida. There is a pool, what they call "Old Florida" type, is right next to bay and has a pipe that lets tide in and out of pool, grass on bottom naturally filters it. Kings Bay Lodge


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fire alarm lights


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice place for a switch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clean


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Extend much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Blocked


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad depot install


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Melted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Commercial grade


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lucky


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lucky


I see you posted this stuff first. I just came across a much of the photos you posted on Facebook. I was about to post them here. Oh well.

These are all good photos either way!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Roach city


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Okay


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smoke mark


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Extend a main


----------



## Jlarson




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Diagonal


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Filter B


----------



## MechanicalDVR

On the high side


----------



## MechanicalDVR

condon't


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

121 or whatever it takes


----------



## micromind

Jlarson said:


>


Parallel ground path????

Lol.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Melted


just a little toasty !:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## CoolWill

micromind said:


> Parallel ground path????
> 
> Lol.



I think one of those is supposed to go to that X0 right above.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> 121 or whatever it takes


121 on a beer cooler would hardly be noticeable to some of us. 

Looks lads you either take a little tickle and grab a cold 6 pack or you wimp out and get the warm 6 pack of Milwaukee best. "stand back im going for the 12 pack of metal cans"


----------



## micromind

CoolWill said:


> I think one of those is supposed to go to that X0 right above.


Yes it was. 

Most likely it came from the factory with X0 bonded to ground and there are valid reasons to remove this bond. Possibly this was one of those instances.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> just a little toasty !:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Yeah must have been just a little hot!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> 121 on a beer cooler would hardly be noticeable to some of us.
> 
> Looks lads you either take a little tickle and grab a cold 6 pack or you wimp out and get the warm 6 pack of Milwaukee best. "stand back im going for the 12 pack of metal cans"


It may just depend on your shoes!


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> It may just depend on your shoes!


 Weuns are ******** we might wear shoes in posh places like wally world when we grab a box of wine but if weuns are just grabbing a 6 pack from a gas station theirs no needs for shoes or shirts. 

First time i came to America im standing there looking at a beer cooler in a gas station. Just seems like a odd idea to sell beer to people who are driving cars.

Then in Orlando i seen a drive though **** store where you shout out your order like you would for fast food and the idea of beer at a gas station didn't seem that odd after all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Location location location....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ouch!


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Location location location....


That's not even the electricians fault. The door should have swung the other way against the wall instead.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sloppy


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Location location location....


Saw one just like this yesterday. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's not even the electricians fault. The door should have swung the other way against the wall instead.





jelhill said:


> Saw one just like this yesterday. :smile:



This one is clearly on the carpenter that would swing the door into the room rather than the wall.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> This one is clearly on the carpenter that would swing the door into the room rather than the wall.


In my case it was a good ole DIY wannabe carpenter. :biggrin:


----------



## LGLS

gpop said:


> 121 on a beer cooler would hardly be noticeable to some of us.
> 
> Looks lads you either take a little tickle and grab a cold 6 pack or you wimp out and get the warm 6 pack of Milwaukee best. "stand back im going for the 12 pack of metal cans"



Curiously, the foreign beer cooler was 240v @ 50 HZ. :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> In my case it was a good ole DIY wannabe carpenter. :biggrin:


I see...one of those jobs!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see...one of those jobs!


Yep.... based on your gems of the trade I know you have seen Your fair share of those down through the years.


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why?


Missing the holehog? 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFCPWN said:


> Missing the holehog?


Altogether possible!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kinky


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Location location location....


most recent time that happened to me, I told carpenters that they had to rehang door correctly

And to my amazement, they *did*:vs_whistle:


----------



## 87davidrobinson

Hilarious


----------



## jelhill

readydave8 said:


> most recent time that happened to me, I told carpenters that they had to rehang door correctly
> 
> And to my amazement, they *did*:vs_whistle:


:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> most recent time that happened to me, I told carpenters that they had to rehang door correctly
> 
> And to my amazement, they *did*:vs_whistle:


......and to think some guys don't believe in miracles!


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why?


I always treat MC the same as NM, drywall screws will go right into that stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> I always treat MC the same as NM, drywall screws will go right into that stuff.


Just wondered why they didn't go to the back of the framing instead of so close to the front edge. I've also seen a cabinet screw go right in between those small nail plates and puncture a cable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Blends right in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real stable


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grounded?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meltdown


----------



## MechanicalDVR

How to drive an inspector nuts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Need a real crimper?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real secure


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whoop-d-do


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just a tad too straight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice bend


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Whoop-d-do


An LL into the side might have been a better approach.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nicked on the range, gun range..


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> *In my family 'if you were old enough to walk you were old enough to work'.*


Amen thre cuz! Especially wth my pop and Uncle Jimmy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> Amen thre cuz! Especially wth my pop and Uncle Jimmy!


Uncle Frank was no walk in the park either!


----------



## Bleddyn

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just a tad too straight


Reminds me of a video I’ve seen a few times of the San Francisco fire department. Apparently they do this thing with each graduating class of firefighters, where they raise one of their old-school 50’ wooden ladders and the graduates do a vertical climb up one side and down the other; all while the ladder is being held up by their classmates. Crazy stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bleddyn said:


> Reminds me of a video I’ve seen a few times of the San Francisco fire department. Apparently they do this thing with each graduating class of firefighters, where they raise one of their old-school 50’ wooden ladders and the graduates do a vertical climb up one side and down the other; all while the ladder is being held up by their classmates. Crazy stuff.


The "POSHA" challenge!


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Need a real crimper?


Talking to the hydro crew the other day. They call these "push-its". Most of them aren't crimped at all around here. 

That one might be a barrel connector that isn't crimped.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just a tad too straight



I've actually put can trims in this way. I'd like to thank the painter and the plumber for their help holding the ladder.


----------



## HackWork

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Talking to the hydro crew the other day. They call these "push-its". Most of them aren't crimped at all around here.


You mean like a wago for 4/0?? :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Talking to the hydro crew the other day. They call these "push-its". Most of them aren't crimped at all around here.
> 
> That one might be a barrel connector that isn't crimped.


I do think these are push ins but I also think they may not be sized properly.

While they maybe approved I still like a real connection, never seen a properly crimped or clamped connection 'pop' apart!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CoolWill said:


> I've actually put can trims in this way. I'd like to thank the painter and the plumber for their help holding the ladder.


You are overly trusting, huh?

I don't know if I'd trust a professional drinker or a turd herder for something like that...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> You mean like a wago for 4/0?? :surprise:


Wagos or large 'back stabs'?

McMaster Carr sells those but the internals don't look really sturdy to me, especially when one cable is at the lower limit of the size range.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wagos or large 'back stabs'?
> 
> McMaster Carr sells those but the internals don't look really sturdy to me, especially when one cable is at the lower limit of the size range.


I never heard of them. Do you know of the name?

Newer areas around here have #2 overhead lines however a lot of them are older and smaller. Do they make a connector that goes from #2 to 4/0?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I never heard of them. Do you know of the name?
> 
> Newer areas around here have #2 overhead lines however a lot of them are older and smaller. Do they make a connector that goes from #2 to 4/0?



No I had just seen them at the warehouse counter.

When I saw them at the counter and asked the First Energy guy picking them up called them chinese fingers but he was just a parts guy not a lineman.

I don't think they have that large of a range.


----------



## Kawicrash

MechanicalDVR said:


> CoolWill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually put can trims in this way. I'd like to thank the painter and the plumber for their help holding the ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overly trusting, huh?
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust a professional drinker or a turd herder for something like that...
Click to expand...

 That would be fine. Now, if it were a drywaller and a roofer....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kawicrash said:


> That would be fine. Now, if it were a drywaller and a roofer....


Yeah but then you'd have to habla español!


----------



## wcord

Service call for the ceiling fan ??


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Need a real crimper?



I actually came on a job like that. New homeowner and the first “electrician” “fixed” everything but the AC. He had every circuit in the house on the “A” phase. 

If only they made a 2 pole A phase only breaker, that “electrician” could have fixed the air conditioning too.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

TheBigAndy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Saw these in an attic that I was working in recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

TheBigAndy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure you didn’r Take those pictures of a church attic I worked on recently. :biggrin: Open splices everywhere! :sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheBigAndy said:


> Saw these in an attic that I was working in recently


Looks like a fairly old house, bet there is k&T hiding in there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Love this wiring


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hack job, piping and wiring


----------



## Wirenuting

Anyone know the model of this old Square D?
I’m going to yank it outa the shop this week if time allows.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> Anyone know the model of this old Square D?
> I’m going to yank it outa the shop this week if time allows.


Is that an OTD-02?


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is that an OTD-02?



I don't know. I didn't see any numbers on it when I had the cover off. 
I'll look again tomorrow and snap another picture.


----------



## MTW

Wirenuting said:


> Anyone know the model of this old Square D?
> I’m going to yank it outa the shop this week if time allows.


Looks like an XO to me.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Love this wiring


All I see is plumbing lines with an extension cord running the unit.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> All I see is plumbing lines with an extension cord running the unit.


Exactly!

The whole thing looks like a kid installed it.


----------



## Service Call

Not really electric related, but I thought it was funny. I can see the pool installers now, “do you think the owners will notice”?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just saw these:



Can't see your images again. :sad:


----------



## HackWork

jelhill said:


> Can't see your images again. :sad:


No one can. That post was from 2016 back when Photobucket had free offsite hosting.


----------



## SummitElectric1

Service Call said:


> Not really electric related, but I thought it was funny. I can see the pool installers now, “do you think the owners will notice”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somebody definitely chose the lowest bid.


----------



## readydave8

someone almost knew what they were doing

the wiremold boxes are notched around emt, no bushing or fitting at end of emt

its a church basement kitchen, I got involved due to people feeling shocks

no grounds hooked to green screw on receptacles


----------



## readydave8

why?

different job this week


----------



## readydave8

and here is how it runs thru boxes where I was adding wires


----------



## zac

readydave8 said:


> and here is how it runs thru boxes where I was adding wires


I'd try to put some plastic bushings (pb's) on those. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

readydave8 said:


> why?
> 
> different job this week


Why, well I'm going to tell you why. 
That pvc ma is to keep the dissimilar metals from touching I tells ya! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

readydave8 said:


> someone almost knew what they were doing
> 
> the wiremold boxes are notched around emt, no bushing or fitting at end of emt
> 
> its a church basement kitchen, I got involved due to people feeling shocks
> 
> no grounds hooked to green screw on receptacles


I have run into stuff very similar to this so many times. Probably one of the best sources of income for REAL electricians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Neat


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Neat


How did you get a pic of the building I am working on ?


----------



## Kevin

From Reddit









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

I like the last one, someone bought the CH pan and didn’t buy the front also. It would’ve been cheaper to buy the front than to take the time to lay out one in plywood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

catsparky1 said:


> How did you get a pic of the building I am working on ?


Skills!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Newbie


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Would you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Duct head!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safety first


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crushing it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrong


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hacked


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kill that circuit for me


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sloppy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well done?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What?


----------



## wmbettsjr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Safe enough


At least if it goes bad they might land in a pile of hay.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wmbettsjr said:


> At least if it goes bad they might land in a pile of hay.


....or on the ground with the hay roll on top of the corpses!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wrong


Uh... why does the breaker keep tripping... every dern time I reset it!,, :vs_mad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hollywoodjack27 said:


> what State do you live in mechanical? Remind me to stay away lol. Love all your pics


I'm in Virginia but I get pics from all over.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Would you?


Yes I would... I have. A frame ladder is perfectly safe in that. Just don't use an extension ladder on that.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> ....or on the ground with the hay roll on top of the corpses!


You city folks just don't get it. 

That hay bail has a huge steel spike keeping it on the tractor its not going anywhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> You city folks just don't get it.
> 
> That hay bail has a huge steel spike keeping it on the tractor its not going anywhere.


You're right to an extent, I didn't pay attention to what was holding it up!

They have regular bales around here not the large rolls. 

Either way it's something a safety guy would have a cow over!


----------



## readydave8

Could have took hundreds of pics this week in Ecuador, but here's 2 of several in room we slept in









Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

Look closely, btw, the pencil did work! 









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

Baffled most! The pencil did work!









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Slotted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Limp D**k


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ouch!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stripper?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Triple threat


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Slotted




Seen this before. It’s hilarious to me, the deductive reasoning used to arrive at that solution.


----------



## gpop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ouch!



You know when they pull that splinter out its going to feel better than a orgasm


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gpop said:


> You know when they pull that splinter out its going to feel better than a orgasm


True but no where near as loud!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Seen this before. It’s hilarious to me, the lack of deductive reasoning used to arrive at that solution.


Fify!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fify!


Probably more than a few years! :icon_confused:


----------



## Tonedeaf

CFCPWN said:


> Look closely, btw, the pencil did work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


this pict is hilarious....I work in a building where there a 2x4 holding up the handle of a 13.2 KV oil switch. I have be trying to get the customer to change the switch for 20 years.


----------



## five.five-six

Tonedeaf said:


> this pict is hilarious....I work in a building where there a 2x4 holding up the handle of a 13.2 KV oil switch. I have be trying to get the customer to change the switch for 20 years.



LOTO (Lock On Tag On)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bit hit something?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Look ma no ladder!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Genius......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY in use


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You think your job sucks?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Location location location


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trying pulling that off the magnet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't trip


----------



## MechanicalDVR

But rain no get in!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rainbows


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whatever


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Woody lock on tag on?


----------



## MTW

I think there should be an entirely separate category for "3rd World Gems of the Trade" :laughing: Although that would include parts of the United States now. :whistling2:


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


> Woody lock on tag on?


It's a temporary engineering bypass tool

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trying pulling that off the magnet


Ohh, bet that was costly. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFCPWN said:


> Ohh, bet that was costly.


I can't even imagine on a brand new magnet.

I know there is a couple sensitive amplifiers just beneath that plastic skin that are easily damaged.


----------



## MikeFL

At equilibrium it looks harmless but I'm sure that plastic, if that's what it is, deformed considerably and rebounded.

Someone needs to rewrite their test procedure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> At equilibrium it looks harmless but I'm sure that plastic, if that's what it is, deformed considerably and rebounded.
> 
> Someone needs to rewrite their test procedure.


When they say non-ferrous they mean it.


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Crushing it!



Anyone know what kind of teleduct hanger that is?


----------



## stuiec

MechanicalDVR said:


> Whatever


thats pretty smart


----------



## MechanicalDVR

stuiec said:


> thats pretty smart


As long as the head of the A frame doesn't blow into the sheetrock twist the extension ladder and toss you off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Anyone know what kind of teleduct hanger that is?


Sure, it's a B-line Fig 28 Stand off and restrainer.

Tolco is another manufacturer.

https://www.gordonelectricsupply.com/index~text~6058816~path~product~part~6058816~ds~dept~process~search?gclid=Cj0KCQiA1sriBRD-ARIsABYdwwFehENZ3GtrmTQPvl-MPM-4rumQ30jc23tJAk7SPH6HQ4O13ND5CtIaAjhKEALw_wcB


----------



## Max C.

People never run out of creative ideas!


----------



## jelhill

Max C. said:


> People never run out of creative ideas!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq7NXw6lY9Q


I liked his statement, “now this joint (splice) is going to get hot but that is okay.” :biggrin:

Wonder how many people have been killed by homemade male to male generator drop cords?! :vs_OMG:


----------



## MikeFL

You can actually live quite comfortably (relatively speaking) off one of those little generators after a storm. If you're at or near ground zero you can expect 1-2 weeks no power from POCO. Even if you play Green Acres watching your loads, you can have A/C, hot water for showers, cold food, etc. And believe me, in that time of need, you'll do much more than vinyl tape & no wire nuts to make it happen. What gets me is supply houses don't increase inventory on the cord caps to do the safest installation. You have to wait for UPS to start operating again and order it from out of the area.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Submariner...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like a slinky


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shoulda trimmed that tree


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No pre planning


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like a slinky


I thought that was SE cable, but the writing and the crack make me think it is PVC :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tin knocker smarts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We don't need no stinking greenfield...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

a well oiled machine...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nicked?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Approved use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cornered...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hosed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I thought that was SE cable, but the writing and the crack make me think it is PVC :surprise::surprise::surprise:


Yup! 

Good eye!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Is it bad when you get a pic from a friend and only see the crappy emt job in the background?


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Submariner...



*UNREAL...* I had to do a double take!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> *UNREAL...* I had to do a double take!!!


They walk among us!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> They walk among us!



Yep... and they vote... and they drive cars!!!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Submariner...



It's probably for a submersible pump.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Yep... *and they vote*... and they drive cars!!!


That is the biggest problem!


----------



## electricmaster

Double up









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## electricmaster

Data guy short cut









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

electricmaster said:


> Double up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Maybe they actually used the tap and die to thread the larger one? E for effort. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice use of staples and clamps


----------



## MTW

electricmaster said:


> Data guy short cut


Canadians and your sideways panels. :laughing::no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Canadians and your sideways panels. :laughing::no:


Almost bassackwards!


----------



## wcord

MTW said:


> Canadians and your sideways panels. :laughing::no:


You're just jealous:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## wcord

I'll just leave this here :wink:


----------



## gpop

electricmaster said:


> Data guy short cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Wish i had the pictures.

Told to run 3/4 pvc between 2 boxes for a network cable and leave a string in the pipe.

Network guys drilled hole in box, Tie wrapped to the pipe 200' then drilled another hole in the second box to enter it. They said they don't pull wire in pipe as that's a electricians job.


----------



## readydave8

wcord said:


> I'll just leave this here :wink:


Well at first glance that looks sorta hack

But maybe a licensed electrician did it? Because he didn't have 3/prong receptacle on his truck and driving to SH would have been expensive?:devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right through


----------



## eddy current

Here is some quality handyman level work for ya. Hahaha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nicked?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bet that stung


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Different


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Extra insulation?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

An upgrade?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All boxed in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice shelf


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumbers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

But why?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks legit right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Color


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why buy when you can fab?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a stinking cabinet?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Still running


----------



## five.five-six

I’m a fan of this one. 



MechanicalDVR said:


> Approved use?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why buy when you can fab?


well i guess the float worked!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Plumbers


I've cut plumbers pipes out before. Not afraid to do it again. [emoji16]

And before you ask, the plumber was told not to run their drains between 40 and 50 inches above the floor line. They put them at 43 inches.... right in the middle of the plugs for the counter. Boss said cut em out. I just do what I'm told.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've cut plumbers pipes out before. Not afraid to do it again. [emoji16]
> 
> And before you ask, the plumber was told not to run their drains between 40 and 50 inches above the floor line. They put them at 43 inches.... right in the middle of the plugs for the counter. Boss said cut em out. I just do what I'm told.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I;ve never intentionally cut a plumbing pipe or installed a plug for a countertop...


----------



## pjholguin

Look ma...no shoes! :vs_cool:



MechanicalDVR said:


> Look ma no ladder!


----------



## Forge Boyz

five.five-six said:


> I;ve never intentionally cut a plumbing pipe or installed a plug for a countertop...


I've unintentionally drilled into a plumbing pipe already... It was pressurized for the air test as well.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've cut plumbers pipes out before. Not afraid to do it again. [emoji16]
> 
> And before you ask, the plumber was told not to run their drains between 40 and 50 inches above the floor line. They put them at 43 inches.... right in the middle of the plugs for the counter. Boss said cut em out. I just do what I'm told.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I think many of us have done similar things but a plumber cutting into a panel to run a drain line?

That's pretty extreme on the idiot scale!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Forge Boyz said:


> I've unintentionally drilled into a plumbing pipe already... It was pressurized for the air test as well.


I've had a few 'what the hell!' moments when you can here a problem!


----------



## five.five-six

Forge Boyz said:


> I've unintentionally drilled into a plumbing pipe already... It was pressurized for the air test as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


When I did my first unofficial apprentichip back in the 80’s, my Forman liked to smoke the herb. We did mostly high end residential at that time. We nicknamed his hole hog: “the divining rod” because every house we roughed in, he always found water LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bath time


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Notch your problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Think it needs OCP?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Need some support?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mixed bag


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Little melted?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Con-don't


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough? Splinters?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mixed bag


"but maw it works.":vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> "but maw it works.":vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



:vs_laugh:
Maw is the least of problems!


----------



## CoolWill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why buy when you can fab?



That's actually pretty damn clever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CoolWill said:


> That's actually pretty damn clever.


I'm sure it works fine, for how long is the question.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's some mast!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Notice the jumper. . .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LB heaven


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whoa..nice


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Notice the jumper. . .


looks like that jumper is in the wrong place?:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> LB heaven


Oh I con du it...….See!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> looks like that jumper is in the wrong place?:surprise::surprise::surprise:


Kind of in the 'flash bang' position.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Oh I con du it...….See!!


There had to be a better way!


----------



## just the cowboy

*Color code we don’t need no stinking color code*

The green ones gets connected to the yellow ones, they yellow ones get connected to the red ones. That’s how a Chinese machine work. 

This is a machine we just got in. Didn’t have any say in the matter it was take it this way.


----------



## 99cents

Found this in the next door ceiling feeding my side...


----------



## MikeFL

99cents said:


> Found this in the next door ceiling feeding my side...


Doesn't that suck? I hate when that happens. Here you are an esteemed sparky being diligent in every aspect to be as professional (and compliant) as you can, and something you have no control over is hanging over your head. Imagine if there's an adverse event (fire, dead CATV guy, etc.) related to that and the media shows your place on tv with some dude from the fire dep't saying "electrical cause of origin" while he's standing next to your truck, your sign, your storefront, etc. with your name on it.


----------



## canbug

99's store front says " Tim Hortons"


Tim.


----------



## 99cents

MikeFL said:


> Doesn't that suck? I hate when that happens. Here you are an esteemed sparky being diligent in every aspect to be as professional (and compliant) as you can, and something you have no control over is hanging over your head. Imagine if there's an adverse event (fire, dead CATV guy, etc.) related to that and the media shows your place on tv with some dude from the fire dep't saying "electrical cause of origin" while he's standing next to your truck, your sign, your storefront, etc. with your name on it.


I stopped work and said I would be back when they figure out who pays me to fix it. I never connected any existing circuits to the new panel without verifying where they went first (good thing). It’s dead now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> The green ones gets connected to the yellow ones, they yellow ones get connected to the red ones. That’s how a Chinese machine work.
> 
> This is a machine we just got in. Didn’t have any say in the matter it was take it this way.


Seen yellow and red used for line voltage but the green is a new one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Found this in the next door ceiling feeding my side...


That's just ugly!


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's some mast!


Hard to tell from the picture but if that suspension wire heads off at an angle and the window only opens from the bottom you might be able to get it compliant just by tying the conductors up to the wire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Hard to tell from the picture but if that suspension wire heads off at an angle and the window only opens from the bottom you might be able to get it compliant just by tying the conductors up to the wire.


I see many places that screwing the window n position let's them pass inspection.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Kind of in the 'flash bang' position.


maybe more like KABOOM!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shower time


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


> Shower time


What? No panel schedule? [emoji16]

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

CFCPWN said:


> What? No panel schedule? [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



Or arc flash boundary markings either!


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Shower time


Whenever I see something like this, I'm always curious as to the mindset of whoever did it. Were they that stupid? Did they just not care? Was some guy trying to kill his wife? WTF???


----------



## MikeFL

When I was a green city inspector one of our inspectors came back to the office with a picture of a fuse box in a shower. A lady had called with a complaint saying she had to unplug the water heater before taking a shower to avoid being shocked while in the shower. He came back to the office with a Polaroid picture that nobody could believe. That was about 25 years ago. 

For years there was humor in the office as to whether our plumbing inspector put the shower in after the fuse box back when he was a plumber, or if our chief electrical inspector had put the fuse box in after the shower when he was a practicing sparky. 

Regardless, there's a really dumb tradesman of one trade or the other for sure. Then you have to consider the slum lord renting out something like that, and then consider the (lack of) intelligence of the person who stands in that shower and turns the water on. Geezy whiz.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Whenever I see something like this, I'm always curious as to the mindset of whoever did it. Were they that stupid? Did they just not care? Was some guy trying to kill his wife? WTF???


There was an apartment complex (built in the 30s-40s) I had been to a few times years ago that had 60 amp fuse fuse panels in the wall next to the shower in the larger units.

The single bedroom and studio units had the panel next to the stove to get filled with grease..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFCPWN said:


> What? No panel schedule? [emoji16]


Looks like three or four revisions on the door.


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Shower time




What a monstrosity. That should’ve been a N3R panel for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

gpop said:


> View attachment 129766
> 
> 
> My trainee is on one of the islands of the coast of florida and sent me this.
> 
> With all the hot totty running around in bikinis hes send me a pic of a leaking transformer.


Boy needs better training.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> What a monstrosity. That should’ve been a N3R panel for sure.


Why not stainless to resist corrosion from the soaps used in there.?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Good location


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Straps may help


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So much for that clearance . . .


----------



## jelhill

JRaef said:


> Whenever I see something like this, I'm always curious as to the mindset of whoever did it. Were they that stupid? Did they just not care? Was some guy trying to kill his wife? WTF???


The mold alone might kill his wife.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Strapped. . .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unique


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Right here


----------



## CFCPWN

MechanicalDVR said:


> Right here


That's actually a facial napkin dispenser you just put a quarter in the top and gives you a napkin after your done washing your eyes out[emoji16]

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Good location


Hey, grab the extinguisher, that outlet is on fire! 



Oh....


----------



## JRaef

Expensive mousetrap...


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Strapped. . .



Unreal!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Unreal!!!!


Better than butcher's string!


----------



## jelhill

JRaef said:


> Expensive mousetrap...



I lost count of how many times I have seen this... even found a fried cat in a large panel that was missing its dead front.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Better than butcher's string!


Good point!:smile:

Also saw this where the guy used bailing wire strung across 2 nails... Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Good point!:smile:
> 
> Also saw this where the guy used bailing wire strung across 2 nails... Better than nothing I guess.


Seen string or twine in old out buildings here more than a few times.

Two bent nails are the most popular.

Haven't seen an actual cable staple yet.....


----------



## CoolWill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Right here


The disconnect was there first. Dumbass plumbers ruined this one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CoolWill said:


> The disconnect was there first. Dumbass plumbers ruined this one.


Exactly!

The corners on that disco would open up your forehead real nice if you couldn't see that well heading to the eye wash half blind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

close enough?


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan

****itty ****. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mudded it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs connectors...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Restaurants...


----------



## canbug

That is typical for a restaurant. Designers don't want to make room for the employees in the back so you see them up front or they shove a small table in a corner.


Tim.


----------



## glen1971

canbug said:


> That is typical for a restaurant. Designers don't want to make room for the employees in the back so you see them up front or they shove a small table in a corner.
> 
> 
> Tim.


You saw that piece of grey wall paper behind all of the posters, shelf and table? The one with the little white on black label at the top?


----------



## canbug

Ha, now I do.


Tim.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

glen1971 said:


> You saw that piece of grey wall paper behind all of the posters, shelf and table? The one with the little white on black label at the top?


they had to find somewhere to stick all those magnets, they won't stick on sheetrock, ya know


----------



## MechanicalDVR

canbug said:


> That is typical for a restaurant. Designers don't want to make room for the employees in the back so you see them up front or they shove a small table in a corner.
> 
> 
> Tim.


Did you see the panels?


----------



## canbug

2 posts above, after it was pointed out to me. What do you want from an old blind electrician.


Tim


----------



## MechanicalDVR

canbug said:


> 2 posts above, after it was pointed out to me. What do you want from an old blind electrician.
> 
> 
> Tim


Well....when you are asking the guy that missed the other two posts.....


----------



## canbug

I'll add you to the Old, Blind and Forgetful chat group. We never meet because we all forget to.


Tim.


----------



## readydave8

canbug said:


> I'll add you to the Old, Blind and Forgetful chat group. We never meet because we all forget to.
> 
> 
> Tim.


I went to the meeting once a long time ago but didn't see anyone else there:wink:


----------



## wcord

.....


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think many of us have done similar things but a plumber cutting into a panel to run a drain line?
> 
> That's pretty extreme on the idiot scale!


It was a VENT line.

Note the 2" size. 

Vents run ~ 1.5" to 2" -- dark water is spec'd at 3" with practically no exceptions.

( You'll see such runs in marine applications -- the ones in small boats that demand that you throw soiled paper into the bucket -- the pipes can't clear it. )


----------



## splatz

canbug said:


> i'll add you to the old, blind and forgetful chat group. We never meet because we all forget to.


what??!?


----------



## CoolWill

telsa said:


> It was a VENT line.
> 
> Note the 2" size.
> 
> Vents run ~ 1.5" to 2" -- dark water is spec'd at 3" with practically no exceptions.
> 
> ( You'll see such runs in marine applications -- the ones in small boats that demand that you throw soiled paper into the bucket -- the pipes can't clear it. )


Oh. It was a vent line. Nevermind then.


----------



## micromind

telsa said:


> It was a VENT line.
> 
> Note the 2" size.
> 
> Vents run ~ 1.5" to 2" -- dark water is spec'd at 3" with practically no exceptions.
> 
> ( You'll see such runs in marine applications -- the ones in small boats that demand that you throw soiled paper into the bucket -- the pipes can't clear it. )


Looks more like a central vacuum line to me. 

BTW, the plumbing code allows 1 1/2" for most sink drains, 2" for kitchen sinks, showers and laundry.


----------



## Kevin

micromind said:


> Looks more like a central vacuum line to me.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the plumbing code allows 1 1/2" for most sink drains, 2" for kitchen sinks, showers and laundry.


I can't say for certain but it doesn't look like a central vac pipe. There's a 3" pipe to the right of the panel in the back ground that is also white. 

You are correct about the plumbing code though. I've never heard of having to use a 3" drain for a sink because someone might throw toilet paper down the sink.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan

splatz said:


> what??!?




Who is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

Trying to find an underground splice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Full enough


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Great location, easy access


----------



## tomjahnson

Cool


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great location, easy access


Years ago I saw a picture where a guy was doing this on an aluminum ladder. :vs_OMG:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Years ago I saw a picture where a guy was doing this on an aluminum ladder. :vs_OMG:


Must have been one of those 'geni-asses' working!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Must have been one of those 'geni-asses' working!


Ran into one of those last week.... labeled half the breakers wrong in the new panel he installed. To add insult he failed to hook the GFCI breakers to the correct kitchen and Restroom circuits. I get so many calls to fix screw-ups. I had to laugh when an ET member posted the other day that he was no longer going to take any trouble shooting jobs. I actually enjoy the challenge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> Ran into one of those last week.... labeled half the breakers wrong in the new panel he installed. To add insult he failed to hook the GFCI breakers to the correct kitchen and Restroom circuits. I get so many calls to fix screw-ups. I had to laugh when an ET member posted the other day that he was no longer going to take any trouble shooting jobs. I actually enjoy the challenge.


I used to enjoy a good troubleshooting call that ended up with a 'you aren't gonna believe this' story.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Warning


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Warning


I love the LOTO on the switch beside it. 

Also love they used a breaker lockout instead of one designed for a switch.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fancy waste of time


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smart cable guy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Knotted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WTH is going on here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough?? What were they thinking?


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Safe enough?? What were they thinking?




Holy crap Batman! There are so many issues in that pic, even from initial install. 

1 screw used for mounting, not even all the way in, meter stop plate on right is torn, no bond bushing and the vice grips weren’t even taped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> WTH is going on here?


1) Type NM floor heating cable........of course, you'd need a bunch of load at the end.......

2) Magnetic field concentrator. This is where they test the tin foil hats after they're made. 

Lol.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> WTH is going on here?


electric floor heat!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## pjholguin

I have seen this done before...I believe they are planning on installing pendent lighting and they do not have an extract location. At least that is what I was told when I questioned the install. :glasses:



MechanicalDVR said:


> WTH is going on here?


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> WTH is going on here?


Rough in for pendant lights. We do this all the time now because the island location is never set in stone.


----------



## GrayHair

Reminds me of a capacitance field I did 40-50 years ago to protect against roof entry into a highly classified area. Of course the roof was precast concrete, but it was the government calling the shots. Installation wasn't all that bad, but tuning and maintenance were both nightmares. The thing never did work right, despite numerous engineering changes. Forty-dozen photoelectric beams would have been just as effective, a lot less trouble and probably cheaper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> Holy crap Batman! There are so many issues in that pic, even from initial install.
> 
> 1 screw used for mounting, not even all the way in, meter stop plate on right is torn, no bond bushing and the vice grips weren’t even taped.


Oh yeah that pic is definitely an onion of issues.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> 1) Type NM floor heating cable........of course, you'd need a bunch of load at the end.......
> 
> 2) *Magnetic field concentrator. This is where they test the tin foil hats after they're made. *
> 
> Lol.


Ding ding ding, I think we have a winner!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> electric floor heat!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Sure looks like it....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

pjholguin said:


> I have seen this done before...I believe they are planning on installing pendent lighting and they do not have an extract location. At least that is what I was told when I questioned the install. :glasses:


Then I'd leave a coil rather than waste all that time with cable staples and all.

That guy would be fired for wasting time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Rough in for pendant lights. We do this all the time now because the island location is never set in stone.


Do you use the elaborate stapling method too?


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fancy waste of time



The funny part about that is that it actually required quit a bit of skill. 

My guess is that it was a customer specification. A menstrating woman customer specification.


----------



## CFCPWN

GrayHair said:


> Reminds me of a capacitance field I did 40-50 years ago to protect against roof entry into a highly classified area. Of course the roof was precast concrete, but it was the government calling the shots. Installation wasn't all that bad, but tuning and maintenance were both nightmares. The thing never did work right, despite numerous engineering changes. Forty-dozen photoelectric beams would have been just as effective, a lot less trouble and probably cheaper.


It's feeding overhead lighting, why the loops?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCPWN

MTW said:


> Rough in for pendant lights. We do this all the time now because the island location is never set in stone.


Makes sense as long as the client pays for the extra materials and labor. Normally, planning ahead is extra. Unless you built it in to your cost. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> The funny part about that is that it actually required quit a bit of skill.
> 
> My guess is that it was a customer specification. A menstrating woman customer specification.


Doesn't look like the pipefitter did his best work on the adjacent lines.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unique


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Isn't that special?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Carried away with nail plates much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clipped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Skills


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Clipped




At least they taped the metal spring on the clothes pin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> At least they taped the metal spring on the clothes pin.


True!


----------



## tceek

to keep the strands together


----------



## ptheriot72

The specs called for led high bays and that’s what I quoted. Loss the job yet four years later they want me to fix these








Does anyone have a clue where I can find any info on these things. To winner of the bid is no longer in business. They are 45 high and would hate to rent a man lift just for a quote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk oh also this is a world war 2 museum this company screwed over. Such class


----------



## MikeFL

Looks like an array of corn cobs. Interestingly corn cobs are called arrays by the manufacturers. So you have an array of arrays. I have no idea where to get info on them.

What's the problem and what do they want you to do about it? How many are you talking about? Don't hesitate to give them the old bid again, updated of course.

If there are 50 of those arrays of arrays and 5 of them each have one burned out corn cob, that's just maintenance. If none of them work that's a different story.


----------



## ptheriot72

Over 60 bulbs need to be changed and they want a price. I don’t want to rent a lift to find out the wattage just for a quote. The plans called for led high bays. So the EC screwed them there. Just looking to see if anyone could steer me in the right direction. 
And yes over 50 of the 60 plus are burnt. And it’s a museum so I’m bidding on replacing with led or changing all of them out to new compacts. If I just change the burnt one three weeks later the others will go out. At least that’s my experience. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Build up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapt-o-fan


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Replaced a plug huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What do you mean wiremold or fish?


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Unique



What problem was this the solution for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> What problem was this the solution for?


A wall hung cordless phone/answering machine.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Replaced a plug huh?


what I want to see is the NEXT picture...the one he takes after plugging it in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> what I want to see is the NEXT picture...the one he takes after plugging it in



On the 'flash' shot!



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> On the 'flash' shot!
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


could have been in a dark room, no flash required! lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> could have been in a dark room, no flash required! lol


Oh there would be a flash!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wthit


----------



## David C

Jbweld duct seal ?


----------



## micromind

Rob-Bryant said:


> what I want to see is the NEXT picture...the one he takes after plugging it in


Even better if it was a Zinsco or FPE panel.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Even better if it was a Zinsco or FPE panel.......


For that true '4th of July' effect!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

T box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIY fitting


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rats nest


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clamped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real clean


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fanning


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Killed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grounded?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Under cabinet horrors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Access


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Camp?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Out of use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Little short


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fancy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Snaking wires?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a stinking cover?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It works


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Carried away with nail plates much?


His brother in law owns a nail plate factory.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bundle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Camo


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hmmm


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real solid


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad long


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bond?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kinda covered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Redundant copper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

five.five-six said:


> His brother in law owns a nail plate factory.


Maybe but would you wanna pay the labor on that?


----------



## five.five-six

HTML:







MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmmm



And the guy at Home Depot said it wouldn’t work.


Plug checker says it’s fine!!!


----------



## brian john

Posted the wrong photo


----------



## brian john

Try Again


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crooked stack


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pretty




I’d say “burn it with fire”, but I think in time it will take care of that itself.


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bundle




Who actually seriously thinks that works?!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> I’d say “burn it with fire”, but I think in time it will take care of that itself.


:thumbsup:

Agreed!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Who actually seriously thinks that works?!


Apparently many guys do, I've seen this type connection in lugs too many times.


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bundle




I would have titled it “missed it by that much” or “wrong guesstimate”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredindallas

MechanicalDVR said:


> Build up


Makes me think of my childhood playing with tinker toys. Build your own contraption.


----------



## Wiredindallas

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmmm


I once plugged my metal grounded drop light into a receptacle that was wired this way except the hot and neutral were reversed (old cloth insulated wire where you could not tell which was which). Now I had the frame of the light hot. No prob until I touched the grounded furnace. They got a skylight in that ceiling courtesy of my foot.


----------



## Wiredindallas

MechanicalDVR said:


> Real solid


If a splint is good enough for a broken leg/arm,............


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wiredindallas said:


> Makes me think of my childhood playing with tinker toys. Build your own contraption.


Too many guys make conduit look like those type projects!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wiredindallas said:


> I once plugged my metal grounded drop light into a receptacle that was wired this way except the hot and neutral were reversed (old cloth insulated wire where you could not tell which was which). Now I had the frame of the light hot. No prob until I touched the grounded furnace. They got a skylight in that ceiling courtesy of my foot.


Lucky that is all that happened.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wiredindallas said:


> If a splint is good enough for a broken leg/arm,............


Yeah but no giant sized hand is grabbing you and pulling on the leg/arm to unplug it.


----------



## stuiec

@#$%$ing scientists! 

Maybe it'll kill em less @ 45Hz


----------



## Service Call




----------



## Service Call

Who needs a blank plate


----------



## Service Call




----------



## Service Call

Service Call said:


>




Forgot the caption. “Works both ways”.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Surface mount


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3 wires


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1/2 buried


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real 'can light'


----------



## RICK BOYD

*This from a lowes ad....have much trouble with these freezing ?*

*Long-Term Steps for Preventing Frozen Pipes*











Many of the repairs and improvements you can make to minimize the risk of frozen pipes are basic energy-conservation practices.


----------



## Service Call

In the bathroom of the local code enforcement office.


----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


> Redundant copper


I'm sure someone here will still insist you should pull a separate ground wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

okay


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sideways


----------



## circuitman1

this should work well!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## CFCPWN

tceek said:


> to keep the strands together


Wow! Used a pocket knife to over strip the wire? 

I'm glad it's not a 3ph service disconnect! 

Depending on what this is feeding, not sure why the grounding rod is attached to the neutral? 

Great pic of how not to use a bender results. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flex


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapt and over come?


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Adapt and over come?


Well, it's kinda the same. :laughing:

"A" for effort and creativity.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Well, it's kinda the same. :laughing:
> 
> "A" for effort and creativity.


Yeah but it doesn't really fit the "any port in a storm" philosophy!


----------



## radio208

Not M C hammer but Square D hammer


----------



## TheBigAndy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

Burnt up sport bowl connection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

TheBigAndy said:


> Burnt up sport bowl connection
> Split bolt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1

TheBigAndy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is this? is this tape on a splice?:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Kevin

Found on Reddit:

Homeowner decided to put shelves in his garage, used a trusty stud finder, only to find the service instead.


----------



## tjb

Came across this at the Weirs.


----------



## Whocares05050

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found on Reddit:
> 
> Homeowner decided to put shelves in his garage, used a trusty stud finder, only to find the service instead.


Thats a good one. I had a customer who lost power to a few outlets and ceiling light fixture. When i walked in the (900 sq ft home) there were at least 25 picture frames hung on the wall with 3 inch nails in the drywall. Wasnt hard to find the source of the problem 🤣


----------



## readydave8

still in use when replaced


----------



## Kevin

Whocares05050 said:


> Thats a good one. I had a customer who lost power to a few outlets and ceiling light fixture. When i walked in the (900 sq ft home) there were at least 25 picture frames hung on the wall with 3 inch nails in the drywall. Wasnt hard to find the source of the problem 🤣


I was helping an licenced electrical contractor a few weeks ago on a side job and he was trying out a guy who wanted to become an electrician. 

He Isn't a registered apprentice or anything. While I was installing the tesla charger he was tasked with putting straps on the AC90... well the owner of the company only had 3/4" screws or 2 1/2" screws. The short ones being too short, the newb got the long screws. Not a really big deal because there's a concrete knee wall in the garage and we're screwing into the bottom plate. No wires go through it... for the most part.

He's going along great until he's almost done. One of the last few straps, he runs a screw right into a wire... now it's not like you couldn't see it, as it's the wire for the pole light in the yard. The wire comes in then is sleeved in PVC to keep the NMWU somewhat protected. He ran the screw into it and tripped the breaker. We took the screw out, checked the light, and ended up disconnecting the wire for the pole light. 

I was in disbelief that he managed to hit the ONLY wire you could see.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Carried away with nail plates much?


Clearly somebody wasn't liked by the drywall crew...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Clearly somebody wasn't liked by the drywall crew...


Or just had a bad experience on another job!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

200+ amp


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adapter


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cornered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cornering


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Where did it go?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Indoors outdoors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks legit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh damn


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open


----------



## MechanicalDVR

recessed fan


----------



## MechanicalDVR

recessed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

repaired


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not sealed tite?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tied


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> recessed fan


Brilliant.

___________________________________________________________________________

Don't you just hate it when people forget to cut their zip-ties :jester:


----------



## Wiredmikey

Invigorating shower


----------



## bill39

Max C. said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Don't you just hate it when people forget to cut their zip-ties :jester:



That entire installation looks terribly unsafe and sh!!tty.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Don't you just hate it when people forget to cut their zip-ties :jester:




Not as much as I hate when they are cut at an angle leaving a skin ripping razor edge that bites worse than a Doberman.


----------



## Funksparky

Max C. said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Don't you just hate it when people forget to cut their zip-ties :jester:




Grow op?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Piped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Showered


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tape job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Troubled light


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bricked


----------



## Ctsparky93

Lost a phase to a panel from a bus plug wonder why.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Showered


I can't believe how many times you post this situation...are there really that many insane people out there? Who would actually use this shower?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I can't believe how many times you post this situation...are there really that many insane people out there? Who would actually use this shower?


I have been in a number of old (1930s) apartment complexes, housing developments (1940s), and many beach cottages that were electrified long after the fact that have this situation. 

The answer to your question: morons!

In NJ along the oceanfront in the small town housing areas it's not all that odd to see a wooden exterior shower enclosure that has the meter pan and or meter main inside it.


----------



## Edward A Brown

They might have just got a zero turn mower and didn't get the hang of it quick enough.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bassackwards!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Catering tent with exterior exposed wiring


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LBed all up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hotel special


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Severe OCD emergency


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Open what windows?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safe enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sidemount...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

x or xxx?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cutting corners..actually cutting corners to avoid the door track


----------



## Whocares05050

How do you guys like this one. Couldnt find the issue and ended up pulling UF up in ground and came to a joint in the ground. In a plumbing pvc. And then for good measure and entire candle was melted top and bottom to seal it/ water proof it haha. Homeowner ground box i guess....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Whocares05050 said:


> How do you guys like this one. Couldnt find the issue and ended up pulling UF up in ground and came to a joint in the ground. In a plumbing pvc. And then for good measure and entire candle was melted top and bottom to seal it/ water proof it haha. Homeowner ground box i guess....



Creative.....crap but creative crap!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hangin


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hangin low


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Recessed exterior 'in tree use'


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Recessed exterior 'in tree use'


That's some high-quality craftsmanship......looks like it grew that way.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's some high-quality craftsmanship......looks like it grew that way.......


Totally custom install!


----------



## Funksparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> Recessed exterior 'in tree use'




Electricitree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Funksparky said:


> Electricitree!


Or 'Electreecity'?


----------



## wcord

Trying to find short in a knob and tube job, and I find this in the floor joists. Didn't find the short yet, but I know this squirrel won't be causing any more


----------



## trentonmakes

Who needs a pipe bender...









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec

trentonmakes said:


> Who needs a pipe bender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


"arranged to drain"


----------



## radio208

*what the...*

This is a NEW installation on an office building which by the way faces the street. Thinking back to my 70's code class in art. 100, there was one saying something to the effect...."Electrical installations shall be of a workmanship-like manner".....humm...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

radio208 said:


> This is a NEW installation on an office building which by the way faces the street. Thinking back to my 70's code class in art. 100, there was one saying something to the effect...."Electrical installations shall be of a workman-like manner".....humm...



Woof!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Okay!


----------



## wcord

radio208 said:


> This is a NEW installation on an office building which by the way faces the street. Thinking back to my 70's code class in art. 100, there was one saying something to the effect...."Electrical installations shall be of a workman-like manner".....humm...


Maybe the same guy did this one in my city?


----------



## readydave8

It's hard to see but insulation is wore off one of the hots

Customer asked me if it would be safe to pressure wash

I said no


----------



## Max C.

Funksparky said:


> Grow op?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly!
__________________________________________________________________________

There are some real gems in this one...


----------



## quarky2001

*Yup...*

I still get a headache trying to imagine what was going through this taper/drywaller's mind when he did this. Is it really possible to be that stupid?


----------



## Funksparky

quarky2001 said:


> I still get a headache trying to imagine what was going through this taper/drywaller's mind when he did this. Is it really possible to be that stupid?




I might say the same thing to whoever roughed in the box for that F/A device so close to the corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

quarky2001 said:


> I still get a headache trying to imagine what was going through this taper/drywaller's mind when he did this. Is it really possible to be that stupid?



You do have to remember that collectively, as a whole trade, tape monkeys only have an IQ of 2.3


----------



## quarky2001

Funksparky said:


> I might say the same thing to whoever roughed in the box for that F/A device so close to the corner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A valid point, except that was roughed in before they built the extra walls to hide the sprinkler tree. If it was built according to the drawings, there would have been 8 inches of clearance to the left of the box. However, the sprinkler fitters installed their valves sideways, so they moved the wall to the right to accommodate the valve handles. No one told us until the wall was taped!


----------



## B-Nabs

quarky2001 said:


> A valid point, except that was roughed in before they built the extra walls to hide the sprinkler tree. If it was built according to the drawings, there would have been 8 inches of clearance to the left of the box. However, the sprinkler fitters installed their valves sideways, so they moved the wall to the right to accommodate the valve handles. No one told us until the wall was taped!


Let me guess, they also installed the valves so that the nipple where the supervision wires come out was hard up against some other obstruction. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## quarky2001

B-Nabs said:


> Let me guess, they also installed the valves so that the nipple where the supervision wires come out was hard up against some other obstruction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Well of course. It would be too darn easy to screw a fitting into the device if there was nothing else there. Better keep them holes pressed against something at all times... keeps the drywall dust out, haha.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Let me guess, they also installed the valves so that the nipple where the supervision wires come out was hard up against some other obstruction.


That's in the fitter's SOP manual isn't it?


----------



## telsa

trentonmakes said:


> Who needs a pipe bender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


That's an appliance vent pipe... note the insulation...gas fired hot water unit?


----------



## radio208

Don't need no stink'n L B


----------



## Rob-Bryant

radio208 said:


> Don't need no stink'n L B


is that a UFO off to the upper right corner?


----------



## MikeFL

Rob-Bryant said:


> is that a UFO off to the upper right corner?


If it is flying (which it appears to be) and is not "identified" then by definition, it is indeed a UFO!

*AHHH!!!!!*


----------



## radio208

Hangin' in there and still hot:surprise:


----------



## catsparky1

radio208 said:


> Hangin' in there and still hot:surprise:


I fixed like 50 of those in paradise right after the fire.


----------



## zoltan

nono


----------



## catsparky1

zoltan said:


> nono


The cheap crapy wire nuts is really getting my goat .

I mean really those wire nuts with that hose bib is just wrong . Lever nuts is what use with with those .

Quarter turn valve and those wire nuts would be cool but not in that situation.


----------



## Rob-Bryant




----------



## circuitman1

whatever works! LOL!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptheriot72

This takes a special kind of stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Severe OCD emergency


_"Yeah, don't worry. I'll tidy it all up before I leave."_


He left without doing it...


----------



## MTW

Jlarson said:


> You do have to remember that collectively, as a whole trade, tape monkeys only have an IQ of 2.3


Board hangers have an IQ of 1.3


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> _"Yeah, don't worry. I'll tidy it all up before I leave."_
> 
> 
> He left without doing it...




I can see that.


----------



## tjb

You can do it!


----------



## wcord

Saw this beaut the other day. Piece of 14/3 Teck :vs_whistle:


----------



## Rob-Bryant

OK, Different trade, but still a gem!


----------



## golawnservice.com

*<a href="https://www.golawnservice.com/">Lost one of our mower</a>*



radio208 said:


> Hangin' in there and still hot:surprise:


Lost one of this the other day, I was reading this thread with my team and thought this belongs to one of:vs_laugh: ours.


----------



## quarky2001

*Oops*

This box contains two DC circuits to power a school's remote heads. For some reason, the fuses would instantly blow when we cut the power to test them. Metering them out showed a dead short on both circuits, which seemed very suspicious. After some hunting, this turned up.


----------



## MTW

Iberville boxes and Marrettes...so truly Canadian. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

And it's muddy too


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stuck-o


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Aluminum


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Colander


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Approved straps?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Factory short


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mess


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


> Factory short


British power plug ; fused for being powered off the ring main supply ....often a 40A feeder ring.
They have dumb homeowners as well !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> British power plug ; fused for being powered off the ring main supply ....often a 40A feeder ring.
> They have dumb homeowners as well !



They sure do, talked about a short!


----------



## LGLS

It's a ground neutral short - will trip the rcd. Fake photo anyway.


----------



## Lax Luthier

*Workmanlike, made up tight? Sorry. My first "big" job as a contractor, a sack of woe*



jw0445 said:


> That's impressive...


I had to rewire almost everything on a smallish ranch near my town. Only the main residence was safe and passable. One of the County building department inspectors went onsite to sign off on a properly permitted small pump motor replacement . That job was OK, but even though the inspector was new and fairly inexperienced in electrical codes, she saw enough things on the property to tell her something(s) wasn't right. 

So it was reported to the department, and out came the pittbull. The County chief electrical engineer, Daryl D. He was a real stickler and due to the plethora of serious and not so serious violations, he was looking at everything. A few years earlier the property owner unfortunately had hired the worst contractor in the area, who ran a crew of even worse hacks. 

My partner and I were there for weeks correcting. Due to the condition of the "main service" all power except to the main residence was shut down. 

The remaining ranch power had been bootlegged off a 208v open delta pump service, running underground to the barn, in white PVC pipe. Two #4 aluminum triplex service drop cables somehow stuffed into it. Daryl was very upset about this fiascafubar. 

From the barn things branched out and got worse. 

Once we had cleared all the other write-ups the engineer allowed a variance to permit the PVC "conduit" since it was run through a boulder/rock field and was deep enough at over 6 feet, as long as we transitioned it well at each end. He may have felt just a little bit sorry for the owner who was having almost the whole property wired again, unnecessarily, at a 1991 cost approaching $25K. Or not.

I hate to see this crap. It's not too hard to do it correctly and not fair to any customer.


----------



## readydave8

this one was a little hard to work on


----------



## Switched

readydave8 said:


> this one was a little hard to work on


I had one like that last week, but it was in the bathroom tile backsplash.:vs_mad:


----------



## wcord

And they are wondering why none of the new light bulbs will come on


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drip loop maybe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Twisted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Boxed in?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Drip loop maybe?


that's danger looking for a place to happen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> that's danger looking for a place to happen.



A little wind and some rain, wires touch the weatherhead...YUP flash pop!


----------



## readydave8

on top of everything else, they twisted them backwards


----------



## Southeast Power

Lax Luthier said:


> I had to rewire almost everything on a smallish ranch near my town. Only the main residence was safe and passable. One of the County building department inspectors went onsite to sign off on a properly permitted small pump motor replacement . That job was OK, but even though the inspector was new and fairly inexperienced in electrical codes, she saw enough things on the property to tell her something(s) wasn't right.
> 
> So it was reported to the department, and out came the pittbull. The County chief electrical engineer, Daryl D. He was a real stickler and due to the plethora of serious and not so serious violations, he was looking at everything. A few years earlier the property owner unfortunately had hired the worst contractor in the area, who ran a crew of even worse hacks.
> 
> My partner and I were there for weeks correcting. Due to the condition of the "main service" all power except to the main residence was shut down.
> 
> The remaining ranch power had been bootlegged off a 208v open delta pump service, running underground to the barn, in white PVC pipe. Two #4 aluminum triplex service drop cables somehow stuffed into it. Daryl was very upset about this fiascafubar.
> 
> From the barn things branched out and got worse.
> 
> Once we had cleared all the other write-ups the engineer allowed a variance to permit the PVC "conduit" since it was run through a boulder/rock field and was deep enough at over 6 feet, as long as we transitioned it well at each end. He may have felt just a little bit sorry for the owner who was having almost the whole property wired again, unnecessarily, at a 1991 cost approaching $25K. Or not.
> 
> I hate to see this crap. It's not too hard to do it correctly and not fair to any customer.


Here, agriculture is completely exempt from any county, city or whoever inspector and they all know it.


----------



## Lax Luthier

Looks like something one might see in India. Or right around the corner? Yeesh.


----------



## Lax Luthier

Southeast Power said:


> Here, agriculture is completely exempt from any county, city or whoever inspector and they all know it.


Well, the County and most cities here have a clear and succinct rule when it comes to electrical work. If you have to do more than tighten a screw(s), you are required to pull a permit.
Once a building department's inspectors and engineers get to know you and that do do quality work, they are quite easy to work with and can be an assent by helping educate customers as to why code provisions and enforcement are of importance to everyone.
There are those who seem to think that building inspectors exist solely to be a pain in the butt. While to a degree this statement may be true, it's not the whole story.
- LL


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Twisted


I'm shocked. They twisted the wires before landing them on that bus bar and somehow missed the GIANT LUG designed for that wire?

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Lax Luthier

catsparky1 said:


> The cheap crapy wire nuts is really getting my goat .
> 
> I mean really those wire nuts with that hose bib is just wrong . Lever nuts is what use with with those .
> 
> Quarter turn valve and those wire nuts would be cool but not in that situation.


More than one red herring in that place.


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> 200+ amp


What is the AIC of those?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real twisted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

In and out to a receptacle


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Separated


----------



## TheBigAndy

Circuit kept tripping, we found that some floor joist had recently been replaced, and someone wasn’t paying attention!
As well as was shorted out on corroded leaking pipe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cheap huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Disco-of the type many guys here say they don't install


----------



## micromind

Well, I would certainly never install a pipe like the one on the right side of the right disconnect.......lol.


----------



## readydave8

2+ hours looking for problem causing lighting circuit to not be working

Finding stuff like this slowed me down

Turned out to be a NM cable cut in basement, no sign of where it had been connected previously. Owner suspected sabotage by previous tenant but it's too specific for that. I think owner forgot to put in panel when he changed out from fuse box.


----------



## JRaef

readydave8 said:


> on top of everything else, they twisted them backwards


Not for a lefty!


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Separated


Wood is a good insulator, right up to the point at which it becomes good kindling....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Well, I would certainly never install a pipe like the one on the right side of the right disconnect.......lol.


I'd say it was pushed over for the ac disco switch.

Not that the guy that installed the feed to the ac had a level....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Wood is a good insulator, right up to the point at which it becomes good kindling....


You got that right!


----------



## readydave8

JRaef said:


> Not for a lefty!


yeah there's always 2 ways to do things, the right way and the left way


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lb-t?


----------



## Forge Boyz

This is how you replace the all in one devices in a double wide.








Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lb-t?


It's still accessible as you can swing the cover over. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

But if that cover didn’t originally have a ko on it, it’s not kosher, regardless of whether you can swing it aside. And I’ve never seen a c-body cover with a ko in it factory.


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> Separated



That old fabric cable brings back memories. :smile:


----------



## Kevin

tjb said:


> But if that cover didn’t originally have a ko on it, it’s not kosher, regardless of whether you can swing it aside. And I’ve never seen a c-body cover with a ko in it factory.


You never went on a factory tour and brought a drill with you to get the custom LB with the KO in the cover make in a factory so it has CSA or UL listing on it? 


Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> That old fabric cable brings back memories. :smile:


Memories of asbestos?


----------



## readydave8

*YMCA camp woodshop*

Opportunity to finish job started by someone else. Where to begin?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyer


----------



## Forge Boyz

I don't have pictures, but I went on a service call that included some receptacles in the kitchen not working. The house was built around 2002 or so and all 4 of the kitchen GFI's were wired backwards.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

Some one had a little skill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

Service Call said:


> Some one had a little skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope there is a switch ahead of that.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

Nope. That’s first means. Just need a socket wrench to operate it.


----------



## Lax Luthier

Service Call said:


> Some one had a little skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Throwback...
Hope no one is in a hurry to reset THOSE breakers. I guess they could not find big enough pennies.


----------



## tjb

EXCEPT flip the toggle on the left. Just thought I’d clarify.


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lb-t?



Could have been done and a lot less work with a T-condelet.


----------



## five.five-six

mechanicaldvr said:


> f̶l̶y̶e̶r̶. *fire*


ftfy


----------



## readydave8

Have seen this many times in Atlanta 
Customers did not want meter on front of house so ran entrance cable through attic, then back outside and down to meter, then back in and to panel

No disconnect near where either enters house

5 minute walk this morning resulted in all these pics


----------



## readydave8

Another one


----------



## readydave8

*Meter*

Meter


----------



## readydave8

And guess they thought coming out of bottoms was higher quality work?


----------



## Lax Luthier

readydave8 said:


> And guess they thought coming out of bottoms was higher quality work?



The joker who did this installation needs to get his mind _into_ the gutter(s).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ain't purdy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh the colors


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flash bang?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Add ons....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ouch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quick fix


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Connector


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smurf


----------



## MechanicalDVR

5 of em


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> 5 of em


At least they used the proper type!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> At least they used the proper type!


True enough!

Must have been field 'engineered'!


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> 5 of em


 Kind of a $ way to go


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> Kind of a $ way to go


Surely not the best looking way!


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh the colors


They were celebrating pride month.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> 5 of em


I bet one has a ground wire wrapped around the screw cover! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> They were celebrating pride month.



I had no clue, not something in my wheelhouse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> I bet one has a ground wire wrapped around the screw cover!


Wouldn't be shocking!


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Surely not the best looking way!



Lincoln Logs meets Erector Set


Actually this begs the question, exactly how would you make the transition? Sealtite (protected enough?) EMT (sufficient room for bends, offsets?) 

Or like with some of the "Gems" we see here, (and I've seen it more than once in Agricultural settings, ROMEX !) At 480/277 and once at 600/ 345 ! Exposed from pipe to handhole, no shame...

Wish I would have kept my "scrap book" more carefully. Some of the "Gems" I encountered were quite cringeworthy.


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wouldn't be shocking!


Or _WOULD_ it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> Or _WOULD_ it?



One never know do one?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> Lincoln Logs meets Erector Set
> 
> 
> Actually this begs the question, *exactly how would you make the transition*? Sealtite (protected enough?) EMT (sufficient room for bends, offsets?)
> 
> Or like with some of the "Gems" we see here, (and I've seen it more than once in Agricultural settings, ROMEX !) At 480/277 and once at 600/ 345 ! Exposed from pipe to handhole, no shame...
> 
> Wish I would have kept my "scrap book" more carefully. Some of the "Gems" I encountered were quite cringeworthy.



Most common thing I've seen is EMT up the base to an LB and EMT straight into the pole just above the base plate.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Most common thing I've seen is EMT up the base to an LB and EMT straight into the pole just above the base plate.


That's how I do them though I try to use rigid if I can. 

Of you bend the pipe into the pole, it'll be hard to pull/feed the wire inside the pole.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's how I do them though I try to use rigid if I can.
> 
> Of you bend the pipe into the pole, it'll be hard to pull/feed the wire inside the pole.



Well rigid does hold up much better with lawn equipment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not so heavy metal


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Interesting pattern


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not so heavy metal




Just because the guy before you did a crummy job doesn’t mean you have to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Just because the guy before you did a crummy job doesn’t mean you have to.


Oh so true!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Multiples


----------



## five.five-six

My 9-year-old says that looks like cthulhu. 



MechanicalDVR said:


> Multiples


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> Multiples




Who needs a breaker? The stupid thing keeps tripping, so let’s bag it right off the main lugs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Who needs a breaker? The stupid thing keeps tripping, so let’s bag it right off the main lugs!


Right!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Crossed wires?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shoulda been rigid...


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Shoulda been rigid...


I've seen this sooooo many times........


----------



## 460 Delta

Here’s some multiples right here.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting pattern




Looking at the stars last night I saw a similar pattern.:smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Here’s some multiples right here.



Love the white conductors....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Looking at the stars last night I saw a similar pattern.:smile:


Yeah but it looks so much better in the sky than at 8' AFF!


----------



## 460 Delta

MechanicalDVR said:


> Love the white conductors....


All of that was on the bottom of a 400 amp CB, 480 volt. There was some serious arc flash/blast potential.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> All of that was on the bottom of a 400 amp CB, 480 volt. There was some serious arc flash/blast potential.


As long as it isn't in your face...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup it is


----------



## RICK BOYD

*https://www.facebook.com/JonathanBlazeHarker/videos/10219014587254087/?fref=mentions*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Just saw these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JonathanBlazeHarker/videos/10219014587254087/?fref=mentions


https://www.facebook.com/JonathanBlazeHarker/videos/10219014587254087/?fref=mentions


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jump em


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Jump em


Apparently a 3Ø panel fed with single phase power. I wonder how many multi-wire branch circuits have overloaded neutrals......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shower time!


----------



## readydave8

*Almost Made It*

Mobile home panel, wished wires had been 3/4" longer when I replaced guts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Mobile home panel, wished wires had been 3/4" longer when I replaced guts



No wire stretcher?


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> No wire stretcher?




No apprentice named Bubba?


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> No wire stretcher?


My dad told me a story of a job he was working on waaay back in the day. 

Someone measured the conduit for the wire length by fishing a measuring tape into the conduit... then the guy pulled it tight. My dad said that was a bad idea but no one listened. They get the COPPER wire cut, pull it in, and it's about 2' too short. They pulled it out, tied one end to a concrete light pole base, and the other end to a truck... They managed to get the wire 2' longer.

At what cost? I don't know. My dad said he didn't work there much longer after That!

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup it is


Wow!! I saw a lot of crap in my 45 year career but that may take the cake!!


----------



## circuitman1

readydave8 said:


> Mobile home panel, wished wires had been 3/4" longer when I replaced guts


just do it like the "yup it is". pic!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> No wire stretcher?


Sorta

I landed wires on breaker and used a 2x4 about 5' long for lever, top of 4'ladder for fulcrum, jacked new guts up with one hand and got screw started with the other

Added 1/2 hour to what should have been simple job


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> My dad told me a story of a job he was working on waaay back in the day.
> 
> Someone measured the conduit for the wire length by fishing a measuring tape into the conduit... then the guy pulled it tight. My dad said that was a bad idea but no one listened. They get the COPPER wire cut, pull it in, and it's about 2' too short. They pulled it out, tied one end to a concrete light pole base, and the other end to a truck... They managed to get the wire 2' longer.
> 
> At what cost? I don't know. *My dad said he didn't work there much longer after That!*



He left right after the fire?


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> He left right after the fire?


There hasn't been a fire there yet... but sketchy **** like that is why he Left!

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> There hasn't been a fire there yet... but sketchy **** like that is why he Left!


I've seen guys do stuff like that to try and cover their ass but never on a company wide basis.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real custom


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Random, watch your fingers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not-in-use cover


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Swapping fuse style


----------



## RICK BOYD

*https://www.facebook.com/JonathanBlazeHarker/videos/10219014587254087/?fref=mentions*

https://www.facebook.com/JonathanBlazeHarker/videos/10219014587254087/?fref=mentions


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Handyman


----------



## Kevin

L17 as a 3/4" EMT connector...

This building is only about 5 years old. This unit had many issues... 

Shoddy joints...

Reducing washers used on the EMT feeding 600 volt splitter (EMT was the bonding connection)... 

EMT fittings not having the set screw tightened (again, EMT as the bonding connnection)... 

Over tighted lugs in the splitter (almost stripped them getting them loose (dam flat heads...).

Oh, the phasing was weird too... he started on B phase for a 3 phase 4 wire circuit...

All eaton disconnects except one that has been changed to Siemens. It's weird because all the panels are Siemens but all the discos are Eaton.

At least the transformer was done right... but someone had it open at some point and never tightened the screws on the cover 

Oh and all the temp construction lights were run in EMT. They still have the pigtail with the cage and bulb too! (No photo of that though).

The client bought this office so we removed the panel and fed the 3 circuits off of his panel, so he can cancel one of the hydro meters. Next is the gas... but we don't do that.










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> One never know do one?



Aha! Bojangle's speaking film debut, five words. Delivered very well.


----------



## tjb

Nice routering job. Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Nice routering job. Thanks.



Missed it by this much.......


----------



## Switched

This was a good one from a job we have going.


----------



## micromind

Switched said:


> This was a good one from a job we have going.


The center one is the new economy style fuse......also known as a 'fusible link'. Provided the proper size wire is installed, in the event of a short-circuit, ground fault and/or overcurrent, the wire will blow in two. 

The outside ones are obviously completely safe, the installer applied insulating tape to the exposed part so no one will get shocked. Further, during an overcurrent event, the tape will begin to melt thus notifying every nearby person who can detect the odor of hot plastic. 

See, it's actually a completely safe and well-planned installation.......


----------



## Switched

micromind said:


> The center one is the new economy style fuse......also known as a 'fusible link'. Provided the proper size wire is installed, in the event of a short-circuit, ground fault and/or overcurrent, the wire will blow in two.
> 
> The outside ones are obviously completely safe, the installer applied insulating tape to the exposed part so no one will get shocked. Further, during an overcurrent event, the tape will begin to melt thus notifying every nearby person who can detect the odor of hot plastic.
> 
> See, it's actually a completely safe and well-planned installation.......


We debated leaving it and writing "20A" on it, just to see what the inspector would say.


----------



## 460 Delta

tjb said:


> Nice routering job. Thanks.


Router? Looks like it was cut out with a chainsaw!


----------



## LGLS

tjb said:


> Nice routering job. Thanks.



It's not their fault you installed short boxes.


----------



## tjb

So THAT’S what those holes are for!


----------



## five.five-six

He fixed those nuisance trips!!!

Must be an expert electrishon!!! 



Switched said:


> This was a good one from a job we have going.


----------



## tjb

Another stellar choice!


----------



## five.five-six

tjb said:


> Another stellar choice!



That kind of crap is common in the fire guys side of the business.

In my apprenticeship, my boss loaned a few of us out to a fire contractor and the crap he pulled was amazing 

I remember using Romex staples to attach red pulsation wire hundreds of feet down hallways above drop ceilings. 


SMFH


----------



## tjb

Yikes. I’ll use staples on FPLR because I know not to smash the wires under them. But yeah there’s some sketchy stuff in this building. Sigh. I fix what I can without going too far outside my actual contract and wasting my own time.


----------



## JRaef

Ty-raps are soooo versatile...


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Missed it by that much.......


Would you believe . . .

(Sorry for modifying your quote, but it had to be done)


----------



## Lax Luthier

micromind said:


> The center one is the new economy style fuse......also known as a 'fusible link'. Provided the proper size wire is installed, in the event of a short-circuit, ground fault and/or overcurrent, the wire will blow in two.
> 
> The outside ones are obviously completely safe, the installer applied insulating tape to the exposed part so no one will get shocked. Further, during an overcurrent event, the tape will begin to melt thus notifying every nearby person who can detect the odor of hot plastic.
> 
> See, it's actually a completely safe and well-planned installation.......


What is the AIC rating of fuses like that? I think they are called "Blow-Proof Fuses"


----------



## MikeFL

Slo-blow or no-blow


----------



## Lax Luthier

:biggrin:


MikeFL said:


> Slo-blow or no-blow


----------



## five.five-six

MikeFL said:


> Slo-blow or no-blow


reminds me of my first wife.......


----------



## micromind

Lax Luthier said:


> What is the AIC rating of fuses like that? I think they are called "Blow-Proof Fuses"


50,000,000 amps per inch.....or is it 13 amps per inch......I never can remember.


----------



## Lax Luthier

five.five-six said:


> reminds me of my first wife.......



I am reminded of mine due to her causing unbalances, exercising her power factor, and
too often blowing a fuse. And impersonating inspectors...:vs_mad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> Would you believe . . .
> 
> (Sorry for modifying your quote, but it had to be done)


No worries!


----------



## zoltan




----------



## Lax Luthier

zoltan said:


>


Looks ripe for a bonfire of the vanities gala


----------



## Service Call

zoltan said:


>




Hahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fitting happy


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mixed bag


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Twisty


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mixed bag


Emt in the wall - must be a Chicago house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not the right strip


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Emt in the wall - must be a Chicago house.



More likely than not.


----------



## wcord

Ran into this work of wonder the other day


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> Ran into this work of wonder the other day



That's just plain old ugly!


----------



## FishinElectrcian

That's great! I haven't seen that trick yet. They probably built a whole box and wasted half a day to save $10


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Double up


----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> Double up




Seen that more times than I could care to count.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> Seen that more times than I could care to count.


Yeah but it never gets old trying to get them all back in the box.


----------



## zoltan

zoltan said:


>


This gem came from this page of bizarre RE agent finds. Mostly not electrical but still wacked.

https://www.boredpanda.com/real-estate-agent-worst-home-designs-photos/?utm_source=tetongravity&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## MikeFL

cool stuff on that page. thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Taped


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Boxless


----------



## FishinElectrcian

Some carpenters tried to do some lights, this side of it is an insurance repair for house damage from a tree. Didn't look great, lights didn't work, no continuity N to G.. Then I saw the multiple sawzall marks on the wire, the only one intact was white.

If I could caption the second picture it would say: Sproing!


----------



## Lax Luthier

FishinElectrcian said:


> Some carpenters tried to do some lights, this side of it is an insurance repair for house damage from a tree. Didn't look great, lights didn't work, no continuity N to G.. Then I saw the multiple sawzall marks on the wire, the only one intact was white.
> 
> If I could caption the second picture it would say: Sproing!



Oh yes. You reminded me of a goat screw I encountered at the local Embassy Suites Hotel.
Talk about a _*$proing!*_
I had been working on getting the absolutely screwed up circuits at this facility, which had been built under the worst of situations and conditions, corrected.
My main push at the time was straightening out the front and rear offices' power in preparation for the corporate-mandated installation of a computer system used in the world-wide chain's reservation network. The noise on, and distortion of the 3PH 208/125 VAC power in the office area was so extreme that I knew no computer equipment would be functional there. 
I called in an excellent electrical power quality contractor to assess the situation and hopefully come up with a solution. 
The installation of a 60A 3 Phase subpanel fed from the main switchgear, RF filtering, and active sine wave tracking spike and surge hardware allowed the now isolated computer power subsystem to breeze through the corporate tests (and remain trouble free for 27 years now).
But the actual cause of the noise and distortion held my curiosity. Until I remembered a frantic phone call from _a carpenter_ working at the hotel a year or so prior. He wanted me to come in and repair the 18 or so romex cables that had been powering a bunch of big chandeliers in the lobby. 
These fixtures had been controlled by thyristor dimmers fed by the A B & C phase power in the lobby/office area.
He was hired to cut an arched opening between the reception desk area and the back office, which was not directly accessible.
Not his lucky day, he had sawn through all of the chandelier circuits in one fell _$proing_!.
I was very busy with other jobs at the time and could not support the effort of fixing the his problem.
So his approach was to wire nut all of the now shredded hots and neutrals together, without regard to what phase they came from, until the chandeliers all functioned. 
Talk about unbalanced...
I can only imagine what fun that was, especially doing so directly in sight of the hotel management, who were probably tripping hard by then. 
The proper connections and installation of a junction box (of course he had hidden the carnage unboxed behind drywall) would come later.


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Taped


Was this in a CONDOMinium?:biggrin:


----------



## wcord

FishinElectrcian said:


> Some carpenters tried to do some lights, this side of it is an insurance repair for house damage from a tree. Didn't look great, lights didn't work, no continuity N to G.. Then I saw the multiple sawzall marks on the wire, the only one intact was white.
> 
> If I could caption the second picture it would say: Sproing!


THIS is what happens to all those spices that guys don't pre-twist:vs_mad::vs_mad:
I know the marrette packaging claims no need to pre-twist, but I feel that is just sloppy workmanship. How many guys have found loose marrettes in a JB which have resulted in a service call because the slice was a pos.?


----------



## FishinElectrcian

Well if you crank the crap out of it with a nut driver attachment either on your screwdriver or impact gun you can get by without pretwisting... my helper likes to plier splice everything and I won't put a stop to it. I like my screwdriver with the driver on the back.

First box is what happens when you only have 3 circuits in a cabin.. And here's the panel, missing the cover and in a closet beside a hot water tank, it's a sub feeder with no ground that was regrounded

As a side note in the Code simplified book for Canada (and homeowners) no where in it does it say to twist the wires when splicing.


----------



## batwing44

wcord said:


> Ran into this work of wonder the other day


There is a saying in Dildo, Newfoundland, Goodnuf for the crowd livin' here by.


----------



## wcord

FishinElectrcian said:


> As a side note in the Code simplified book for Canada (and homeowners) no where in it does it say to twist the wires when splicing.


Somethings are done old school, and somethings done new.
Twist with linesmen, you know its done. By driver or no pre-twist, surprise.
It's an argument that will go on as long as (I hate to say this) ground up/ground down


----------



## MikeFL

How about instructions for the wire nut? 
Do they mention twisting?


----------



## wcord

MikeFL said:


> How about instructions for the wire nut?
> Do they mention twisting?


Some say, no pre-twisting necessary. 
Which would be okay, IF the installer properly tightened the nut. 
I'll bet most of us have done service calls where the nut is ready to fall off


----------



## Navyguy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not the right strip


Found this one the other day too... the power bar guy gets around


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Navyguy said:


> Found this one the other day too... the power bar guy gets around


Amazing how many codes they break, at least yours in inside!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> Was this in a CONDOMinium?:biggrin:


Hotel kitchen.


----------



## readydave8

wcord said:


> THIS is what happens to all those spices that guys don't pre-twist:vs_mad::vs_mad:
> I know the marrette packaging claims no need to pre-twist, but I feel that is just sloppy workmanship. How many guys have found loose marrettes in a JB which have resulted in a service call because the slice was a pos.?


this was not pretwisted

I see that below the non-pre-twisted connection the insulated part showing is a little sloppy, due to twisting wing nut back off to take pic


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hotel kitchen.


 In restaurants and supermarkets, I have seen numerous
[Electricity + Water + Grease = Loosening Connection = Heat] = 

1). Burned out receptacle & cord cap, or 

2). Burned out receptacle & cord cap + Fire


Then there are the overheated in-slab conduit and conductors in supermarkets and/or "box stores", where they use far too much floor wax and it builds up in the pipe and sometimes catches fire. Boy, does that stink.


And in restaurants those industrial-strength multi coffee maker stations, where no matter how heavy duty and $$ their SO cable, receptacles, and cord caps were, they all wind up being welded together at the outlet box.. 



I can't say that overall, the job ever got to be very boring, thanks to all this manner of fun stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> In restaurants and supermarkets, I have seen numerous
> [Electricity + Water + Grease = Loosening Connection = Heat] =
> 
> 1). Burned out receptacle & cord cap, or
> 
> 2). Burned out receptacle & cord cap + Fire
> 
> 
> Then there are the overheated in-slab conduit and conductors in supermarkets and/or "box stores", where they use far too much floor wax and it builds up in the pipe and sometimes catches fire. Boy, does that stink.
> 
> 
> And in restaurants those industrial-strength multi coffee maker stations, where no matter how heavy duty and $$ their SO cable, receptacles, and cord caps were, they all wind up being welded together at the outlet box..
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that overall, the job ever got to be very boring, thanks to all this manner of fun stuff.




Oh commercial kitchens are always fun, more fun if you don't get blasted just moving something to get access. 

The roll around warmers in hotels and banquet halls always have cordage or plug cap issues.


----------



## FishinElectrcian

wcord said:


> FishinElectrcian said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note in the Code simplified book for Canada (and homeowners) no where in it does it say to twist the wires when splicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings are done old school, and somethings done new.
> Twist with linesmen, you know its done. By driver or no pre-twist, surprise.
> It's an argument that will go on as long as (I hate to say this) ground up/ground down
Click to expand...

For some reason in the CEC they diagramed it ground up at one point but that an easy one, ground down so it's the last thing that falls out of the socket.

One hole straps, hole up it handles sheer force better. A guy proved that one in drywall to me one day, if a screw loosens a tick with vibration the conduit becomes a lever if it's screw down.

That ought to light things up 😄


----------



## quarky2001

FishinElectrcian said:


> One hole straps, hole up it handles sheer force better. A guy proved that one in drywall to me one day, if a screw loosens a tick with vibration the conduit becomes a lever if it's screw down.


Geez, I have a physics degree and that one just blew my mind. I always went hole down, but the explanation about loosening makes perfect sense - hole down means the looser it gets, the faster it loosens. Hole up, it stays the same.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

FishinElectrcian said:


> For some reason in the CEC they diagramed it ground up at one point but that an easy one, ground down so it's the last thing that falls out of the socket.
> 
> One hole straps, hole up it handles sheer force better. A guy proved that one in drywall to me one day, if a screw loosens a tick with vibration the conduit becomes a lever if it's screw down.
> 
> That ought to light things up 😄



Ground up/down should be a bannable offense! LOL!


That's a close second to 'sauce' or 'gravy' on Italian sites.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ground up/down should be a bannable offense! LOL!
> 
> 
> That's a close second to 'sauce' or 'gravy' on Italian sites.


What are you, crazy?

If it has meat (fat) in it, it's gravy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> What are you, crazy?
> 
> If it has meat (fat) in it, it's gravy!




It's tomato sauce and I don't care if it has bodies in it!

Calling sauce 'gravy' comes down to a bunch of ignorant **** that settled in northern NJ and lower NY years ago, as a half Sicci I can say that and not be racist!


----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's tomato sauce and I don't care if it has bodies in it!
> 
> Calling sauce 'gravy' comes down to a bunch of ignorant **** that settled in northern NJ and lower NY years ago, as a half Sicci I can say that and not be racist!


When I was a kid I asked a guy what *** meant and he said it was what sh%t sounded like when thrown against the wall. Thought I would die laughing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> When I was a kid I asked a guy what *** meant and he said it was what sh%t sounded like when thrown against the wall. Thought I would die laughing.



That's bad!

It was the Italian version of undocumented working class people.


----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's bad!
> 
> It was the Italian version of undocumented working class people.


On a serious note, I believe it was the abbreviation for “Without Papers” and at the point of immigration this was stamped on the arrivals’ newly created immigration form. The stamp was “***”.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> On a serious note, I believe it was the abbreviation for “Without Papers” and at the point of immigration this was stamped on the arrivals’ newly created immigration form. The stamp was “***”.


Exactly what I'd read many times.

'Undocumented'


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's tomato sauce and I don't care if it has bodies in it!
> 
> Calling sauce 'gravy' comes down to a bunch of ignorant **** that settled in northern NJ and lower NY years ago, as a half Sicci I can say that and not be racist!


Making "Sauce" with the family next weekend...
Sauce goes on macaroni
Gravy goes on meat


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ground up/down should be a bannable offense! LOL!
> 
> 
> That's a close second to 'sauce' or 'gravy' on Italian sites.


Italians have gravy? New one on me
Tomato gravy just doesn't have the same enticement


----------



## MikeFL

I had lunch at this place today.
Great lunch too.

They also had hand carved wooden lights hanging over some of the booths.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> Making "Sauce" with the family next weekend...
> Sauce goes on macaroni
> Gravy goes on meat




Ahh, it's nice to hear logic...........

Gravy-meat drippings thickened with flour or cornstarch, not a damn thing like a tomato based sauce.

Knew I liked you for a reason!

Now a hard question: have you ever had pork skin braciole? 
That's really Sicilian!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> Italians have gravy? New one on me
> Tomato gravy just doesn't have the same enticement


Let me preface this by saying my father was born and raised in Sicily and came here as a young teen, his mom my Nonna only made truly Sicilian foods, never any American influence.


I moved to NJ to live as a kid and I found out a relatively small group of Italians and Sicilians from north Jersey like to call tomato sauce gravy. 

It's a thing that come sup on Italian cooking pages all the time.

I think it's the most idiotic ignorant argument there is. 

Tomato sauce is a sauce regardless if it has clams, beef, lamb, pork, or any other protein in it, still sauce!


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Let me preface this by saying my father was born and raised in Sicily and came here as a young teen, his mom my Nonna only made truly Sicilian foods, never any American influence.
> 
> 
> I moved to NJ to live as a kid and I found out a relatively small group of Italians and Sicilians from north Jersey like to call tomato sauce gravy.
> 
> It's a thing that come sup on Italian cooking pages all the time.
> 
> I think it's the most idiotic ignorant argument there is.
> 
> Tomato sauce is a sauce regardless if it has clams, beef, lamb, pork, or any other protein in it, still sauce!


My family is all Italian, all 4 grandparents were off the boat. The whole family resided in Newark back before the riots when it was Italians. 

All of my family and Italian friends call it gravy.



> I think it's the most idiotic ignorant argument there is.


 I agree, anyone who turns this into an argument is very ignorant and idiotic. Sauce, gravy, WTF cares?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I agree, anyone who turns this into an argument is very ignorant and idiotic. Sauce, gravy, WTF cares?


I'm in some cooking groups and some of these people will just about go to the mattresses over this, lol!

My second wife was 100% Italian from Ironbound section of Newark, she was the one that stabbed me.....I'd never do that again........ cappa d'aosta!


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> My family is all Italian, all 4 grandparents were off the boat. The whole family resided in Newark back before the riots when it was Italians.


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Double up


That's what the push ins are for! 2 wires under screws and 2 in the push in! Duh!

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

What's your favorite way to drill roof trusses?

This is from the original builder that went bankrupt 30 years ago.

There was a fire and we're replacing most of the wiring. They're replacing most of the boards on the trusses... but not these.









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's what the push ins are for! 2 wires under screws and 2 in the push in! Duh!


And what was that little thing about box fill?


----------



## MikeFL

It's a bottom chord so that's only under tension. Should be no problem but if someone's got their panties in a wad scab a stud on the other side and nail away.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ahh, it's nice to hear logic...........
> 
> Gravy-meat drippings thickened with flour or cornstarch, not a damn thing like a tomato based sauce.
> 
> Knew I liked you for a reason!
> 
> Now a hard question: have you ever had pork skin braciole?
> That's really Sicilian!!


never had the Braciole, my family is not from Sicily, my father was born in Pescara, Abruzzo... on the Adriatic almost due east of Rome. Unfortunately, a lot of the old school dishes are fading away. My Grandmother who did all the cooking (her 88th bday is today) stopped cooking for the big holidays a few years ago. She just assists now, but unfortunately, none of her kids attempt the really authentic dishes. I miss those old days!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> never had the Braciole, my family is not from Sicily, my father was born in Pescara, Abruzzo... on the Adriatic almost due east of Rome. Unfortunately, a lot of the old school dishes are fading away. My Grandmother who did all the cooking (her 88th bday is today) stopped cooking for the big holidays a few years ago. She just assists now, *but unfortunately, none of her kids attempt the really authentic dishes.* I miss those old days!


Oh man, that is sad as hell to me.

Everytime I make one of my Nonna's dishes I think of her, her kitchen, her attitude and smile. I was the only boy that hung out in the kitchen with her rather than the porch with the men smoking.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

I have a couple of recipes that I do as well...I'm the cook in my family. I'm lucky enough that she's still around to answer questions!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I have a couple of recipes that I do as well...I'm the cook in my family. I'm lucky enough that she's still around to answer questions!



Do you make ciambotta, caponata, or zuppa di pesce? 

Three of Nonna's best that I make often.


----------



## MikeFL

Ate yesterday at an Argentenian Italian restaurant (interesting combination). Great food and very nice establishment.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you make ciambotta, caponata, or zuppa di pesce?
> 
> Three of Nonna's best that I make often.


We never really had them, my father was never big on veggies. Her big soup, which I don't know the name of, is a chicken broth with home made croutons, with eggs and escarole. we just called it "Grandma's soup", which we still have on holidays. Another big one on Easter was Cacio e Ovo or Lamb and eggs. Also, a favorite was (as we called it here) Gavadeel...lol...probably our pronunciation of Cavatelli, but it's really like a Gnocci, made with Potato. I have the recipe, but haven't give that one a try yet. I have to knock it down from her recipe that starts with 5 lbs of potatoes!

sorry to everyone else for turning this thread from Gems of the Trade to an Italian Traditions and Food forum!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> We never really had them, my father was never big on veggies. Her big soup, which I don't know the name of, is a chicken broth with home made croutons, with eggs and escarole. we just called it "Grandma's soup", which we still have on holidays. Another big one on Easter was Cacio e Ovo or Lamb and eggs. Also, a favorite was (as we called it here) Gavadeel...lol...probably our pronunciation of Cavatelli, but it's really like a Gnocci, made with Potato. I have the recipe, but haven't give that one a try yet. I have to knock it down from her recipe that starts with 5 lbs of potatoes!
> 
> sorry to everyone else for turning this thread from Gems of the Trade to an Italian Traditions and Food forum!


I love lamb in all of it's forms. That's the correct pronunciation for Cavatelli.

My Nonna never did the potato stuff really that is definitely a northern Italy thing.

As for the thread, cooking is always a gem in any trade and who doesn't like Italian?


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love lamb in all of it's forms. That's the correct pronunciation for Cavatelli.
> 
> My Nonna never did the potato stuff really that is definitely a northern Italy thing.
> 
> As for the thread, cooking is always a gem in any trade and who doesn't like Italian?


 My best friend in Essex County NJ and his family were all Italian. His grandma made various types of pasta from scratch. The food at their house was superb.


Perhaps traditional only from in the sense of a "dish" being consumed mightily on the western end of Essex County, they eventually opened an Italian Deli. The most popular item was the absolutely scrumptious Italian sausage, pepper, onion and potato sandwiches, with ingredients grilled to perfection and served in an ultra-fresh Italian roll. Yoose guys ever had one?
Man I am getting very hungry


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love lamb in all of it's forms. That's the correct pronunciation for Cavatelli.
> 
> My Nonna never did the potato stuff really that is definitely a northern Italy thing.
> 
> As for the thread, cooking is always a gem in any trade and who doesn't like Italian?


A good lamb stew:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Good food of any ethnic variety is a gem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> My best friend in Essex County NJ and his family were all Italian. His grandma made various types of pasta from scratch. The food at their house was superb.
> 
> 
> Perhaps traditional only from in the sense of a "dish" being consumed mightily on the western end of Essex County, they eventually opened an Italian Deli. The most popular item was the absolutely scrumptious Italian sausage, pepper, onion and potato sandwiches, with ingredients grilled to perfection and served in an ultra-fresh Italian roll. Yoose guys ever had one?
> Man I am getting very hungry


Sicilians like sausage, peppers, and egg sandwiches.....I may eat 2 potatoes a year when I'm out unless I get a craving for hash browns and I pick up a few small red potatoes.

My father's family is most Philly, south Jersey, and NYC except for the relatives that came into New Orleans many year sback.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> A good lamb stew:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Good food of any ethnic variety is a gem



My Scottish Gran made an outstanding mutton stew!

And you're right ethnic foods are great, except haggis!

When I was looking to take the cooking over in the house because of our new son I reverted to cooking dishes I grew up on and drop any processed foods and American cooking except the occasional burger.

Since then I have dropped some pounds and all my blood work has completely changed for the better. Great cholesterol and triglyceride levels have been an awesome benefit. At this point the only foods that come in the house already made are cheese, crackers, and salad dressing occasionally.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> My Scottish Gran made an outstanding mutton stew!
> 
> And you're right ethnic foods are great, except haggis!
> 
> When I was looking to take the cooking over in the house because of our new son I reverted to cooking dishes I grew up on and drop any processed foods and American cooking except the occasional burger.
> 
> Since then I have dropped some pounds and all my blood work has completely changed for the better. Great cholesterol and triglyceride levels have been an awesome benefit. At this point the only foods that come in the house already made are cheese, crackers, and salad dressing occasionally.


I'm there now...blood work just showed elevated triglycerides and cholesterol, plus A1C was 6...so now I have to cut down on pastas and breads :vs_cry: that will be the hardest part


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I'm there now...blood work just showed elevated triglycerides and cholesterol, plus A1C was 6...so now I have to cut down on pastas and breads :vs_cry: that will be the hardest part


Switch to whole grains and drop that white death flour! 

I only eat 21 carb butter croissants, flax pitas, lavash breads, whole wheat tortillas, and whole grain English muffins.

Doc says he wishes he had my cholesterol levels.


----------



## MikeFL

My LDL is 60

White flour is death. You're better off with "other" white powder!


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Damn...I like my white flour, lol. The "other" white powder, not so much!
I'll have to learn to get into those whole grain and flax things Mech mentioned. Need to fill that bread craving without the flour. I'm sure those Lavash bread things will soak up the extra "sauce" just fine! maybe even make some Garlic Lavash?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> My LDL is 60
> 
> White flour is death. You're better off with "other" white powder!



My HDL is like 48 and my LDL 58.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> Damn...I like my white flour, lol. The "other" white powder, not so much!
> I'll have to learn to get into those whole grain and flax things Mech mentioned. Need to fill that bread craving without the flour. I'm sure those Lavash bread things will soak up the extra "sauce" just fine! maybe even make some Garlic Lavash?


Nope pitas for soaking ability, lavash breads are very flat like less than 1/8".



Pizza on lavash bread:


----------



## MikeFL

I don't know about all those things Mech mentioned but when I buy bread, I get the 15 grain whatever it is. It's delicious. Eating a slice of that is like eating cake. I say "a" slice because one slice is 160 calories and you just don't need as many calories as you age and your metabolism decreases.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> I don't know about all those things Mech mentioned but when I buy bread, I get the 15 grain whatever it is. It's delicious. Eating a slice of that is like eating cake. I say "a" slice because one slice is 160 calories and you just don't need as many calories as you age and your metabolism decreases.


Calories burn but carbs stick with you and turn into sugars later.

I don't count calories at all just carbs.

Ever see the Atkins or Air Force diet?


----------



## MikeFL

Not into "diets". I just source healthy foods and eat as much as I want. I do look at calories when I shop and it does figure into what size portions I prepare but I'll eat as much or as little as I want at any given time. Eating that 15 grain bread is like eating a piece of cake. Makes for a great snack. If I'm having fish or chicken or whatever, I don't put it on bread. Just seems like better food straight up on the plate.


----------



## JRaef

zoltan said:


>


He didn't want to mess up that nice rosette in the ceiling...


----------



## LGLS

Doesn't fit


----------



## rjniles

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Doesn't fit


You are showing this out of context, the poster did this purposefully to show that that lug does not work with that particular ground bar.


----------



## readydave8

*Warm*

I think its the one they plugged space heater into

Still worked tho


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## MechanicalDVR

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 136224


What could possibly be wrong there?


----------



## joe-nwt

Forgot the anti-short.:wink:


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC

tjb said:


> Just because the guy before you did a crummy job doesn’t mean you have to.


In this installation.....not so true. How the hell you gonna add anything to that and make it presentable


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joe-nwt said:


> Forgot the anti-short.:wink:



I use anti shorts even though they aren't required by code but the stress in that snapped 90 on the conductors would be my main concern.


----------



## Lax Luthier

readydave8 said:


> I think its the one they plugged space heater into
> 
> Still worked tho


Smoke 'em if you've got 'em


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New code?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Deep box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tee any one?


----------



## wcord

Yet another gem, i just found, hidden away in a crawl space


----------



## joe-nwt

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use anti shorts even though they aren't required by code but the stress in that snapped 90 on the conductors would be my main concern.


My concern also, hence the :wink:

I use anti-shorts all the time because 12-610 1) requires it?

1) Where conductors issue from armour, they shall be protected from abrasion by
a)an insulating bushing or equivalent protection installed between the conductors and the armour,

3) where armoured cable is fastened to equipment, the connector or clamp shall be of such design as to leave the insulating bushing or equivalent visible for inspection.

That's what the little tit is for on the anti-short and what the little hole is for on the back cover of a 90 connector.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joe-nwt said:


> My concern also, hence the :wink:
> 
> I use anti-shorts all the time because 12-610 1) requires it?
> 
> 1) Where conductors issue from armour, they shall be protected from abrasion by
> a)an insulating bushing or equivalent protection installed between the conductors and the armour,
> 
> 3) where armoured cable is fastened to equipment, the connector or clamp shall be of such design as to leave the insulating bushing or equivalent visible for inspection.
> 
> That's what the little tit is for on the anti-short and what the little hole is for on the back cover of a 90 connector.




I personally use them because that is how I was taught but I have caught flak numerous times about a waste of time and money for using them.

Then there is this:

ENGINEERING DEPARTMENT
BULLETIN
No. 90

August 14, 2002

Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable
There has been much confusion within the Installation and Inspection communities regarding the
use of anti-short bushings for terminating Type MC cable. The confusion stems from the fact
that some MC cable manufacturers include anti-short bushings with their cable. The inclusion of
anti-short bushings with coils or reels of MC cable is based on historical practice relating to the
requirements of 320.40 of the NEC, which mandates the use of anti-short bushing or its
equivalent protection for Type AC Cable
Fittings used with Type MC Cable are required to be listed per 330.40 of the NEC. NEMA
supports the use of listed fittings for MC Cable. The design of these fittings may or may not
include an insulated throat however, they are required to be provided with a smooth, rounded end
stop so that the metal sheath of the cable will not pass through and the wires will not be damaged
in passing over the end stop. Whether or not an insulated throat is part of the listed product, these
listed MC fittings do not require an additional anti-short bushing. Anti-short bushings that may
be supplied by MC Cable manufacturers are for optional use by the installer, however they are
not required.


ROP #7-116 from the May 2001 Report on Proposals (ROP) for the 2002 NEC was a proposal
seeking to require anti-short bushings on all MC Cable termination installations.
The following is an excerpt from the Panel statement rejecting the proposal:

Anti-short bushings are not required for Type MC cable in accordance with the listing for
the product. The termination fittings approved for use with Type MC cables are designed
such that the wires will not come in contact with the cut edge of the armor; the throat of
the fitting is small enough to prevent contact with the armor. Type MC termination
fittings perform the same function for Type MC cable as Type AC terminations plus the
anti-short bushing do for Type AC cable.


NEMA supports the uniform adoption and enforcement of the NEC and recommends that local
Authorities Having Jurisdiction follow the requirements of NEC Section 330.40, Boxes and
Fittings for MC Cable. Section 330.40 requires that the fitting be listed, but does not mandate the
use of an anti-short bushing.

Distribution List:

Standards and Conformity Assessment Policy Committee
Codes and Standards Committee
NEMA Executive Staff


----------



## Navyguy

wcord said:


> Yet another gem, i just found, hidden away in a crawl space


Not sure what I am looking at... did somebody use a 411/6 box as an LB cover?

Cheers
John


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## wcord

Navyguy said:


> Not sure what I am looking at... did somebody use a 411/6 box as an LB cover?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Close, it's a 4x4.
Last person working on the fitting must have lost the cover. It was one of those from the 50s that had the offset screws on the sides, rather than the end


----------



## readydave8

*Branch breaker*

Wish I had a screwdriver with me, looks like they needed overcurrent protection for AC receptacle, the raceway continues from one adjoining room thru this one and then into next. YMCA in NYC


----------



## Lax Luthier

*Encyclopedic*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Tee any one?


 I looked up Charlie Foxtrot in an encyclopedia. There was a picture just like this one.:glasses:
Not my cup of tee...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not what that tape is for!


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not what that tape is for!



From the looks of it, that’s painters tape LOL


----------



## Wiredindallas

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not what that tape is for!


I have been shocked before from someone grounding the plug with assumed neutral. It was old cloth Romex where they couldn't tell black from white and they had the wires reversed. While holding a metal light with a ground, I touched the actual grounded furnace and there went the sheetrock ceiling!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wiredindallas said:


> I have been shocked before from someone grounding the plug with assumed neutral. It was old cloth Romex where they couldn't tell black from white and they had the wires reversed. While holding a metal light with a ground, I touched the actual grounded furnace and there went the sheetrock ceiling!



I've seen that before and luckily my habit of touching a wire to the side of a box helped me from being shocked.


----------



## Incognito

Anyone know why I cannot see some of the older pictures in this thread?


----------



## HackWork

Incognito said:


> Anyone know why I cannot see some of the older pictures in this thread?


Photobucket changed their policies about off-site linking. So now all the images that people put in their photobucket accounts and then posted on other websites like this one are broken. The change took down millions upon millions of images across the internet, making old threads and websites garbage.


----------



## Signal1

Incognito said:


> Anyone know why I cannot see some of the older pictures in this thread?


To elaborate a little on Hax's answer, 

In mid 2017, Photobucket pulled a Martin Shkreli move and whacked everyone with a $400 fee for third party hosting for what was one a free service.

This left the error message "Please Update Your Account to Enable Third Party Hosting" all over the internet.


----------



## Cosmorok

Damn, I wondered what happened with Photobucket, I went to my old account and saw the payment choices. Haven't heard the name Martin Shkreli in a while so I looked him up, he got transferred to another prison because he was running his business with a smuggled cell phone. I also remember him winning an auction to the only copy of a Wu-Tang Clan album, lost that when the feds seized his property.

On topic, I saw this panel one day while converting fluorescent lights to LEDs.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

TheBigAndy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that is hack! The wire should be wrapped clockwise.


----------



## micromind

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Now that is hack! The wire should be wrapped clockwise.


But it's the right color....well, at least until the splice anyway.........


----------



## Service Call

Not electrical but still a gem.


----------



## Lax Luthier

*A fool and his tester*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Not what that tape is for!


These "bootstrap grounds" will totally fool those 3 neon lamp circuit testers into displaying a "normal" circuit configuration. There are many building inspectors who have no knowledge of this and rely on the indications. And homeowners and business personnel likewise.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> These "bootstrap grounds" will totally fool those 3 neon lamp circuit testers into displaying a "normal" circuit configuration. There are many building inspectors who have no knowledge of this and rely on the indications. And homeowners and business personnel likewise.



Well you have to be smarter than what you are working with but unless you opened every box and checked the wiring you aren't going to find them.


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well you have to be smarter than what you are working with but unless you opened every box and checked the wiring you aren't going to find them.


 A simple resistance test can show the presence a bootstrapped faked ground without pulling the receptacle.

I have found them by (with power off) by measuring the receptacle's neutral to ground slots with a Fluke model 79 series II meter. The meter has a "low ohms" function with resolution to 0.01 ohms. The meter leads' resistance is nulled out by pressing the "cal" button with the leads securely shorted together.

An AWG #12 solid copper conductor jumper 6" in length, securely tightened under the Neutral and Ground screws, has a resistance of less than 0.1 ohms. 

Any correctly wired receptacle when measured from Ground to Neutral, which is measured through the path: 

Grounding conductor at receptacle to connection at service panel | Neutral conductor from connection at service panel to receptacle | 

will measure a much higher resistance.

_The < 0.1 ohm resistance reading from ground to neutral at the receptacle is a dead giveaway._

While I referred to the Fluke 79 II DMM since I have one, any decent meter should be able to indicate the difference between a bootstrapped to neutral fake ground and a correct ground to neutral loop through the service. Note the indicated resistance reading with leads shorted as your reference. Measure the G - N loop resistance. The presence of a bootstrapped fake ground should be obvious.


----------



## samgregger

Looks like a wood screw not a self-tapping screw, so it is in violation of the tap rule.

That's what the tap rule is, right?



TheBigAndy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Deep box?


I was working on a relay rack wiring project at one end of my in-laws' rec room, and had an electric charcoal heater sitting in a pile of charcoal in the built-in brick BBQ at the opposite end. 
The heater instructions cautioned "do not energize for more than 10 minutes".
The heater had been on for 10 min. or so, but I chose to finish up with the wire I was terminating.
At about 12 min. (or was it 13?) I heard a tick, tick, tick sound coming from the BBQ area. When I cast my gaze upon the BBQ, the heater erupted in an intensely bright ball of blue plasma about 3 feet in diameter. Then lights out. Being temporarily devoid of any ability to see, I stumbled around in the dark trying to find the breaker that had tripped. Nothing at the meter main in the garage.
After continued exploration I finally located a subpanel that had been installed for the rec room addition. 
In the rec room, behind a hanging painting, buried in the wall with an opening in the drywall scarcely bigger than the panel cover. Very professional, I mumbled.
The charcoal heater had impressively "turned itself inside out". 
Before long I finished the wiring project, which I deemed to be "Another Random Success". 
The charcoal survived and the ribeyes were quite delicious.
I later corrected the mystery panel's location and re-hung the picture over it. Aesthetics, after all, held some sway at the in-law's home. lain:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lax Luthier said:


> A simple resistance test can show the presence a bootstrapped faked ground without pulling the receptacle.
> 
> I have found them by (with power off) by measuring the receptacle's neutral to ground slots with a Fluke model 79 series II meter. The meter has a "low ohms" function with resolution to 0.01 ohms. The meter leads' resistance is nulled out by pressing the "cal" button with the leads securely shorted together.
> 
> An AWG #12 solid copper conductor jumper 6" in length, securely tightened under the Neutral and Ground screws, has a resistance of less than 0.1 ohms.
> 
> Any correctly wired receptacle when measured from Ground to Neutral, which is measured through the path:
> 
> Grounding conductor at receptacle to connection at service panel | Neutral conductor from connection at service panel to receptacle |
> 
> will measure a much higher resistance.
> 
> _The < 0.1 ohm resistance reading from ground to neutral at the receptacle is a dead giveaway._
> 
> While I referred to the Fluke 79 II DMM since I have one, any decent meter should be able to indicate the difference between a bootstrapped to neutral fake ground and a correct ground to neutral loop through the service. Note the indicated resistance reading with leads shorted as your reference. Measure the G - N loop resistance. The presence of a bootstrapped fake ground should be obvious.



I never tried it but that seems like a lot of resistance for 6" of #12 to me.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never tried it but that seems like a lot of resistance for 6" of #12 to me.





> securely tightened under the Neutral and Ground screws,


You are also measuring the resistance of these devices.


----------



## B-Nabs

Lax Luthier said:


> I was working on a relay rack wiring project at one end of my in-laws' rec room, and had an electric charcoal heater sitting in a pile of charcoal in the built-in brick BBQ at the opposite end.
> The heater instructions cautioned "do not energize for more than 10 minutes".
> The heater had been on for 10 min. or so, but I chose to finish up with the wire I was terminating.
> At about 12 min. (or was it 13?) I heard a tick, tick, tick sound coming from the BBQ area. When I cast my gaze upon the BBQ, the heater erupted in an intensely bright ball of blue plasma about 3 feet in diameter. Then lights out. Being temporarily devoid of any ability to see, I stumbled around in the dark trying to find the breaker that had tripped. Nothing at the meter main in the garage.
> After continued exploration I finally located a subpanel that had been installed for the rec room addition.
> In the rec room, behind a hanging painting, buried in the wall with an opening in the drywall scarcely bigger than the panel cover. Very professional, I mumbled.
> The charcoal heater had impressively "turned itself inside out".
> Before long I finished the wiring project, which I deemed to be "Another Random Success".
> The charcoal survived and the ribeyes were quite delicious.
> I later corrected the mystery panel's location and re-hung the picture over it. Aesthetics, after all, held some sway at the in-law's home. lain:


Charcoal BBQing indoors? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never tried it but that seems like a lot of resistance for 6" of #12 to me.


 You are correct. Should have been < 0.01 ohms. The low limit of the meter. It could be even lower. But recognizable as a sign of something being not quite right in Denmark


----------



## Lax Luthier

B-Nabs said:


> Charcoal BBQing indoors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a brick structure incorporated into a fireplace located at one end of the room with its own damper that connects to the main chimney.
Man, I would sure like to own or live in that house. It was very practical and allowed for a small project / repair bench in relative luxury. Well, comfort anyhow. 

I've not had big issues caused by conflicting WAF. But then again I no longer have a waf in residence.


----------



## Max C.

What a lovely service this was. Is rope a UL and/or CSA-listed method of support? Yes, this was all live and operational at the time of those pictures...needless to say my journeyman and I had quite the laugh upon discovering such craftsmanship :lol:


----------



## Lax Luthier

If that's a code compliant lashup, I think your Code Board was really going out on a limb. 

Would it be considered a branch circuit?


----------



## readydave8

*condensate pump wiring*

Well they must have thought this was easier, even if they had to hook neutral to ground, panel box was 5' away


----------



## LGLS

*Nonunion jobsite*

Nonunion jobsite.


----------



## readydave8

*bare hot*

Installer didn't have enough insulated conductors for HVL so he used bare for hot, flying splice in attic


----------



## MTW

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nonunion jobsite.


Good point, everyone should be coerced at the point of a gun to join a labor union.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Exit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

On request


----------



## Incognito

This one is good too


----------



## MechanicalDVR

****


----------



## MechanicalDVR

** **


----------



## MechanicalDVR

* * * *


----------



## MechanicalDVR

*** *


----------



## MotoGP1199

Receptical extension.....?...?.......no problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR

* * * *


----------



## gpop

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nonunion jobsite.


It took a while to spot the problem with the man lift. Been there done that...lol


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> * * * *


Wonder which one was there first..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Wonder which one was there first..........


Oh I think we all know....


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> ** **


Unabashed :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> * * * *


That 'install' is so astounding crazy -- it's drug induced.

Why over roto-hammer? The original intent seems to have been to cut-in a box. But look at the size of that pipe.

Where he needed it ( no woman could be this stupid ) he didn't set the Romex deep enough.

I can see that he had to use chain as a drop leader -- probably along with the panel feeders. How else to explain the raceway? 

In most Commercial work ( ie around here ) Romex is totally banned as permanent cabling. So, I presume that this is a McMansion. :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> * * * *





micromind said:


> Wonder which one was there first..........


That is exactly what I would have done, and have done. 

Then afterwards the homeowner gets the gutter company to come and install this:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That 'install' is so astounding crazy -- it's drug induced.
> 
> Why over roto-hammer? The original intent seems to have been to cut-in a box. But look at the size of that pipe.
> 
> Where he needed it ( no woman could be this stupid ) he didn't set the Romex deep enough.
> 
> I can see that he had to use chain as a drop leader -- probably along with the panel feeders. How else to explain the raceway?
> 
> In most Commercial work ( ie around here ) Romex is totally banned as permanent cabling. So, I presume that this is a McMansion. :biggrin:




I'm sure the wall is opened up like that around the pipe to repair the water leak the hole through the stack created.

If that spot is below a bathroom I'm sure the romex across the pipe catches paper an creates a blockage as well.


----------



## MikeFL

That pipe is a vent. If it were the waste it would be 3" or 4".


----------



## JRaef

five.five-six said:


> From the looks of it, that’s painters tape LOL


But... it’s GREEN painter’s tape! That makes it legit...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> That pipe is a vent. If it were the waste it would be 3" or 4".


It is 3"


----------



## splatz

I am going to tell myself that's vent or rainwater so it's not  

I think someone showed real workmanship making a nice clean square with an angle grinder rather than just chipping away. :thumbsup: 

As for Romex ... that's like the 9th worst code violation happening here, nobody would even bother to cite.


----------



## Darr

gpop said:


> It took a while to spot the problem with the man lift. Been there done that...lol


Well, it's nothing a porta-band and welder can't fix.
_i.e._ If the guard rail can't be unbolted.


----------



## Navyguy

Darr said:


> Well, it's nothing a porta-band and welder can't fix.
> _i.e._ If the guard rail can't be unbolted.


All the ones I have used have a bar that raises... not an issue.

But I have definitely done similar with other things like posts, conduits, etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## LGLS

Outta control.


----------



## telsa

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nonunion jobsite.


That photo looks like a prank// a gag.

Think of the path of the pull line that would've led these conductors in.


----------



## Darr

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Outta control.


Especially when they're all taped shut. 

Bypass switches are sooo easy if the lighting engineer just thinks ahead a little. 
Oh, man... how I make myself laugh.


----------



## Darr

From way back on 8-25-2017...


MCasey said:


> What is that long couplig? Some type repair coupling?


It's a PVC expansion coupling... besides long straight runs (like, every 40 feet?), you're supposed to use them coming up out of the ground, too... for freeze/thaw heaving.

That's assuming the AHJ doesn't make you come out of the ground with RMC.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Outta control.


The only thing worse than that is when pole lights have their own pole mounted PCs.


----------



## gpop

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Outta control.


Depends if there wired in series or parallel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh boy


----------



## Funksparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh boy




Brilliant!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

Love the old GE MCC’s, those control fuses seem to last forever.


----------



## Wirenuting

Wirenuting said:


> Love the old GE MCC’s, those control fuses seem to last forever.


I wonder what it’s rated at?


----------



## telsa

Do I see a copper jumper?

Are my eyes right?


----------



## Wirenuting

telsa said:


> Do I see a copper jumper?
> 
> Are my eyes right?


Yes, you see it. 

This is an MCC that had the buss go to ground last year due to long term water intrusion. 
It was Temp rewired (not me) to get the building back up with heat. 
Today I saw that the temp is more permanent and the replace is awaiting funding. 

It was impressive to watch the MCC glowing and sparking when I first found it grounding out. Wished I had time to turn off the lights and film it that day.


----------



## MikeFL

Wirenuting said:


> Yes, you see it.
> 
> This is an MCC that had the buss go to ground last year due to long term water intrusion.
> It was Temp rewired (not me) to get the building back up with heat.
> Today I saw that the temp is more permanent and the replace is awaiting funding.
> 
> It was impressive to watch the MCC glowing and sparking when I first found it grounding out. Wished I had time to turn off the lights and film it that day.


Sounds like the motel room I slept in last night in Orlando. Death trap.


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## micromind

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 137466


That's the lazy fools way to convert an overhead service to underground.


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> That's the lazy fools way to convert an overhead service to underground.


But it's more work lol

I want to know what this is :vs_laugh:


----------



## Easy

Can't you tell it's the perfect set up for a pad mounted generator it's just not completed yet. lol


----------



## Easy

telsa said:


> Do I see a copper jumper?
> 
> Are my eyes right?


Wow good eyes. I only saw it after you mentioned it. The old GE screw in buckets. No worries the control transformer primary fusses will protect the wiring. lol


----------



## Kevin

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Outta control.


I hope those are all wired in series! [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Lax Luthier

Wirenuting said:


> I wonder what it’s rated at?


 I'm just guessing, but rated at more than the fuse clips are. 

Was the fault that "necessitated" the jumper being put in cleared, and the perp forgot to remove it? Or was it still "necessary"?


----------



## Lax Luthier

Easy said:


> Can't you tell it's the perfect set up for a pad mounted generator it's just not completed yet. lol


Yes, some SO zip-tied up the riser should do the trick.


----------



## Wirenuting

Lax Luthier said:


> I'm just guessing, but rated at more than the fuse clips are.
> 
> Was the fault that "necessitated" the jumper being put in cleared, and the perp forgot to remove it? Or was it still "necessary"?


I doubt it's necessary and was just a lazy way to "fix" it years ago.


----------



## joe-nwt

Lax Luthier said:


> I'm just guessing, but rated at more than the fuse clips are.
> 
> Was the fault that "necessitated" the jumper being put in cleared, and the perp forgot to remove it? Or was it still "necessary"?


My guess is had to get it up and running and no spare fuse. Temporary becomes permanent when you are forgetful or lazy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joe-nwt said:


> My guess is had to get it up and running and no spare fuse. Temporary becomes permanent when you are forgetful or lazy.



Or not being paid to go back....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This makes my OCD kick in bad!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stuffed


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Half assed


----------



## Lax Luthier

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stuffed


 Had to replace six stacks of about ten extension rings each in a hotel. The conductors should not have physically fit in each stack. Probably compressed with a piece of 2 x 4 lumber and a big hammer.
It was so messy rats would have rolled their eyes at it. Around 80 150 W HPS fixtures and a gaggle of smaller HPS fixtures ran off the wires and it got very warm in there.
Five feet of 8" x 8" gutter did the trick to make it right and allow sufficient room for conductor cooling. Yeesh.


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Half assed



There's a perfect example of something being not code compliant, but not even slightly dangerous either.


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


> There's a perfect example of something being not code compliant, but not even slightly dangerous either.


It's very dangerous. There's no cover on that plaster ring. A puppy dog could stick their little paw in there and be electrocuted. 

Just admit it Peter. You hate puppies, because you're a communist.


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> It's very dangerous. There's no cover on that plaster ring. A puppy dog could stick their little paw in there and be electrocuted.
> 
> Just admit it Peter. You hate puppies, because you're a communist.


So true....so true.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 137466


Inspector said I needed a weather head........... so......


----------



## Easy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stuffed


It's stuffed alright. Funny part is all the speaker cable mixed in.


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Half assed


Now this thingy right here can start some sh!t
a ring on concrete .

Its non combustible .

Would you do it ?

I see some code fun here .


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I have a bag of those. I use them for LV jacks when you get tricked by hat track.


----------



## five.five-six

MechanicalDVR said:


> Half assed


How do you think they pulled that KO in the top of that mud ring? Seems like more work than setting a box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

caulked


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't fence me in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Window to the world


----------



## Cosmorok

MechanicalDVR said:


> caulked


What's the big deal? I'm sure the caulking is for outdoor and wet locations...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cosmorok said:


> What's the big deal? I'm sure the caulking is for outdoor and wet locations...


I hope you're joking?


----------



## joe-nwt

Not the biggest hack but still. How hard is it to use the proper parts?


----------



## MikeFL

joe-nwt said:


> Not the biggest hack but still. How hard is it to use the proper parts?
> 
> View attachment 137576


That's all that was in the ... trunk!


----------



## Easy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Window to the world


They actually went to all the work of cutting a hole in the glass. :smile:


----------



## Easy

joe-nwt said:


> Not the biggest hack but still. How hard is it to use the proper parts?
> 
> View attachment 137576


Maybe a bit of solder where the fork lug meets the spade lug. No need to re-strip anything. Just add some rubber tape. lol


----------



## joe-nwt

Easy said:


> Maybe a bit of solder where the fork lug meets the spade lug. No need to re-strip anything. Just add some rubber tape. lol



Or an insulated female disconnect terminal and a proper insulated spade terminal.

Or tape, if that's all that's in the trunk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Easy said:


> They actually went to all the work of cutting a hole in the glass. :smile:


Yup :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cosmorok

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hope you're joking?


I was and I am, I put the three dots(Ellipsis) after to try and show that. I wonder if an inspector saw that and had some words about it.


----------



## Tortuga

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Outta control.


I used to take care of a building that had 13 photo cells, none of which were located near each other, or in any sensible location, or near any of the lights they controlled.


----------



## MotoGP1199

clean install


----------



## MotoGP1199

................


----------



## MotoGP1199

standoff


----------



## MotoGP1199

.......


----------



## MotoGP1199

Is this covered by the NEC?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cosmorok said:


> I was and I am, I put the three dots(Ellipsis) after to try and show that. I wonder if an inspector saw that and had some words about it.



Problem is too many guys think stuff like that is fine. Hang around a while and you'll see some defend those kind of things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is this covered by the NEC?



*N*egatively 

*E*nergized

*C*ars


----------



## gpop

Post #11705 looks like a grounding plate on a boat.


----------



## gpop

MotoGP1199 said:


> standoff


Used a piece of all thread once to extend a welding lead that was a few inches to short. It was weeks before the thread pattern that was burnt into my fingers finally healed.


----------



## Lax Luthier

motogp1199 said:


> is this covered by the nec?


d o t ?


----------



## telsa

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is this covered by the NEC?


No, it's on wheels.

Contact GM. :devil3:


Check out the improvised tail lights.

They're a hoot.


----------



## MotoGP1199

lol, did not notice the tail lights at first.

It could fall under 250.34 (B) Vehicle-Mounted Generators. Now since he did mount it directly to the trunk, I'm sure it has some bonding to the frame but if he used it to feed a circuit not located on the vehicle or plug/cord devices it would need to be covered by NEC. I think someone else posted a video on youTube of this guy showing us how to back feed a house with a homemade cord (male connectors on both ends) that would work with this fine unit.


----------



## jw0445

MotoGP1199 said:


> ................


I'm fairly sure that's part of the boat transom bonding system. Looks good to me. No corrosion or water penetration. Should be a zinc plate on the outside of the hull mounted on the other side of the two big bolts.


----------



## zoltan

(Large) Hail damage


----------



## MotoGP1199

.................


----------



## MotoGP1199

............


----------



## JRaef

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is this covered by the NEC?


I wonder if Matthew McConaughey drives that Lincoln?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> I wonder if Matthew McConaughey drives that Lincoln?


He'll drive anything that he's given.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Thru


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Overhead


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hangon


----------



## tjb

Wait, what?


----------



## MTW

tjb said:


> Wait, what?


110, 220 _and_ 240 receptacles. Going to need some special transformers for all that. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob-Bryant

tjb said:


> Wait, what?


those are the special versions that don't work in the basement or on the roof. Much cheaper than the standard GFIs


----------



## zoltan

https://i.imgur.com/NiiaQrm.gif


----------



## splatz

zoltan said:


> https://i.imgur.com/NiiaQrm.gif


This is fantastic! I want to put it on my phone and taunt carpenters with it. 

Any idea where the original video for that came from?


----------



## Service Call

Now that’s a drywaller


----------



## HackWork

FWIW, that is not a drywall, it's gypsum lath. In areas like mine they stopped using wood lath and switched to 16" X 4' long pieces of gypsum as a backer for plaster. On top of it was usually a gray cement like plaster, very hard. Then a thin skimcoat of a whitish softer plaster like the spackle we use today.

It's funny reading the comments with so-called drywallers saying that the guy is doing it wrong because there are too many tape joints. The boards only came 16" wide and they don't use any tape.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

I think this guy has X-Ray Vision the way he cut around that box...that was an amazing video


----------



## HackWork

Rob-Bryant said:


> I think this guy has X-Ray Vision the way he cut around that box...that was an amazing video


He's got excellent judgement. Also where he cut the outside of the arc piece, he knew exactly where to cut by just running his other hand on the inside of it.


----------



## u2slow

HackWork said:


> FWIW, that is not a drywall, it's gypsum lath. In areas like mine they stopped using wood lath and switched to 16" X 4' long pieces of gypsum as a backer for plaster. On top of it was usually a gray cement like plaster, very hard. Then a thin skimcoat of a whitish softer plaster like the spackle we use today.
> 
> It's funny reading the comments with so-called drywallers saying that the guy is doing it wrong because there are too many tape joints. The boards only came 16" wide and they don't use any tape.


That's cool to see in action! That's my Dad's trade (plus stucco, brick, & tile). Grew up in a 60's house with that type of gypsum/plaster walls. Very solid. My brother and I would have wrecked the place had it been drywall. :vs_laugh:


----------



## zoltan

splatz said:


> This is fantastic! I want to put it on my phone and taunt carpenters with it.
> 
> Any idea where the original video for that came from?


No idea what the source is


----------



## zoltan

Seem legit?

This Light Bulb Has Been Burning Since 1901

https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/66009/light-bulb-has-been-burning-1901


----------



## Wirenuting

zoltan said:


> Seem legit?
> 
> This Light Bulb Has Been Burning Since 1901
> 
> https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/66009/light-bulb-has-been-burning-1901


Great story. 
I’ve read about that bulb before. It’s kind of like me, not to bright but gets the job done. 


“If you show up and quietly do your job without fuss for long enough, there's a chance you'll be celebrated like a head of state when you die.”


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> FWIW, that is not a drywall, it's gypsum lath. In areas like mine they stopped using wood lath and switched to 16" X 4' long pieces of gypsum as a backer for plaster. On top of it was usually a gray cement like plaster, very hard. Then a thin skimcoat of a whitish softer plaster like the spackle we use today.
> 
> It's funny reading the comments with so-called drywallers saying that the guy is doing it wrong because there are too many tape joints. The boards only came 16" wide and they don't use any tape.


We call it "Structolite" around here. It's very common in houses from the 40's to the 60's before they switched to the wallboard we use today. It's a real treat to cut a bunch of recessed lights into. Definitely need carbide hole saws for it.


----------



## Max C.

I have no words...


----------



## Wirenuting

How to keep those pesky motors running

And BTW, the neutral was broken up stream. Kinda shocking.


----------



## micromind

Wirenuting said:


> How to keep those pesky motors running
> 
> And BTW, the neutral was broken up stream. Kinda shocking.


I use those switches a lot. This one is not connected correctly. This one offers no O/L protection, the heater is not in the circuit. 

The hot goes on the upper right terminal and the motor goes on the lower left and the neutral splices through. 

Maybe this was the solution to nuisance tripping........or maybe it was just an idiot that wired it.


----------



## joe-nwt

Or maybe the installer couldn't fit the stak-on in the proper location.


----------



## MotoGP1199

zoltan said:


> Seem legit?
> 
> This Light Bulb Has Been Burning Since 1901
> 
> https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/66009/light-bulb-has-been-burning-1901


Bulb was installed in 1901, company went out of business in 1912. I guess you can't stay in business if your product never fails.


----------



## Wirenuting

joe-nwt said:


> Or maybe the installer couldn't fit the stak-on in the proper location.


It was an idiot coworker that just made it work. The motor is toasted now. 



micromind said:


> I use those switches a lot. This one is not connected correctly. This one offers no O/L protection, the heater is not in the circuit.
> 
> The hot goes on the upper right terminal and the motor goes on the lower left and the neutral splices through.
> 
> Maybe this was the solution to nuisance tripping........or maybe it was just an idiot that wired it.


I use them all the time also. This one is above the ceiling in the bathroom in our shop. This O/L element is burnt thru, that’s why they moved the wire.
The other unit heater in that room has no tac-switch at all. 
It was a repair done late last winter by a co-worker. He broke the neutral up stream so they have been offline since. 
It’s been colder then snot in there the last couple of weeks. But I figured my boss deserved to sit on a cold seat and suffer. It’s what he gets for letting a plumber and color blind AC mech attempt repairs. 

Finally they couldn’t stand it no more and asked me to take a look. 
*parts on order now so he can suffer a little longer*:devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Entrance


----------



## joe-nwt

You're too picky.......


----------



## readydave8

*#6*

Sometimes improvising looks harder than doing it right would have been:


----------



## MotoGP1199

Got hired to install interlocks on a pool system. Found this.

- Custom wood cover on wire way, held in with large wood screws.
- 50 Amp fuses on motor disconnect (5HP, 240v, 3ph, FLA 12.4)
- 22 Amp heaters for same motor starter (FLA 12.4)
- Panel on the left(No main breaker) is fed from 3kva transformer on the right and way undersized.
- No bonding wire on any pool equipment
- Heater conduit is 30 feet of LFMC with 2 clamps total, mounted to ceiling studs draped over other pipes.
etc...........


----------



## MotoGP1199

Same room. This oulet is fed from the box behind the gas pipe. Box is secured to the water pipe with a zip tie. Exposed wires in between box and concrete wall were the wires are coming from. Oh yeah the orange extension cord is what they use to plug in the pool vacuum.


----------



## lowvoltagekhadir

Are there any subcontractors and men who work for themselves looking for a helper in the Kansas City area. I really want to work in the field with my hands bad. I lost my IT job and I want to be a low voltage man. I already applied with IBEW, and my aptitude test is in a couple of weeks. I would love to come in as a helper doing any entry level and helper work. I just want to know how it feels to work as an electrician everyday.


----------



## Max C.

Where do I even begin?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> Got hired to install interlocks on a pool system. Found this.
> 
> - Custom wood cover on wire way, held in with large wood screws.
> - 50 Amp fuses on motor disconnect (5HP, 240v, 3ph, FLA 12.4)
> - 22 Amp heaters for same motor starter (FLA 12.4)
> - Panel on the left(No main breaker) is fed from 3kva transformer on the right and way undersized.
> - No bonding wire on any pool equipment
> - Heater conduit is 30 feet of LFMC with 2 clamps total, mounted to ceiling studs draped over other pipes.
> etc...........




Was $6753.19 the magic clean up number?


----------



## JRaef

zoltan said:


> Seem legit?
> 
> This Light Bulb Has Been Burning Since 1901
> 
> https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/66009/light-bulb-has-been-burning-1901


 Legit. It's down the road from me (about 15 miles), I've been there a couple of times (with tourist friends who ask to see it). Not exactly "exciting" to look at though. I went to the "1 million hour" party they had back in 2011.



Often left out of the story like that is that after the initial hubbub about it in 1972, they lowered the voltage in around 1976 on purpose to keep it burning. They claim it is a "mystery" as to why it is a 60W 120V bulb that is only using 4W, but those in the know will tell you that it's because it's being powered by a UPS that has been modified to put out only about 30VAC. Still, it burned at full power for the first 75 years, that's pretty impressive all by itself.


----------



## Kevin

Just found this on reddit. I can't believe he would even think of bringing this near a high school student.

That's my reply. 12 volt light bulbs would be soooooo much safer on this with a 12 volt battery.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## readydave8

*switch*

In an attic laying on floor, couldn't see where romex went and have no idea what it is for


----------



## Kevin

readydave8 said:


> In an attic laying on floor, couldn't see where romex went and have no idea what it is for


Just shut it off. At 3 am you'll know what it does...

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MikeFL

attic light
christmas light receptacles
attic fan


----------



## MotoGP1199

came across this sweet install the other day


----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> came across this sweet install the other day


It might look nicer without the 90........and even nicer without the PVC at all.......lol.


----------



## Forge Boyz

I don't have a good picture of it, but this week I wired a machine that had soft starts for 3 40hp motors. The panel builder really screwed up. It had a 200A breaker going to tap blocks and three 125A breakers feeding the starters. When I turned the power on, the starters read NRDY. So I checked for power on them. 0v. That seemed odd as I had 480v on the tap blocks.
It turned out that the wires feeding breaker #1 were all terminated on phase A, breaker #2 was phase B,and breaker #3 was phase C. No wonder it wasn't ready.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredindallas

What a way to pigtail!
Someone took 2 wires, striped the insulation, twisted them together, folded the striped area over to put a wire nut on it, and used the 2 ends as pigtails.


----------



## joe-nwt

Is that solder on the ground?


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan

Thought I'd contribute. Found this in a closet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef

WorksOutOfaVan said:


> Thought I'd contribute. Found this in a closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Service Panel, right?


----------



## readydave8

*Unexpected*

No shortage of messes to post but here's an unusual find

Basement wiring so-so, nothing special, but panel unexpectedly neat

I told remodellor I would not attempt to match when adding circuits because he wouldn't want me there a whole week


----------



## TheBigAndy

readydave8 said:


> No shortage of messes to post but here's an unusual find
> 
> 
> 
> Basement wiring so-so, nothing special, but panel unexpectedly neat
> 
> 
> 
> I told remodellor I would not attempt to match when adding circuits because he wouldn't want me there a whole week




I wouldn’t even think of not doing a panel that neat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef

readydave8 said:


> No shortage of messes to post but here's an unusual find
> 
> Basement wiring so-so, nothing special, but panel unexpectedly neat
> 
> I told remodellor I would not attempt to match when adding circuits because he wouldn't want me there a whole week


Residential work done by an industrial electrician doing side work... When I went to work for a steel mill after apprenticing in residential, I had to re-learn panel wiring really fast. That kind of neatness was EXPECTED of us. Behind the wall NM cable, nobody cared.


----------



## Kevin

Took a panel cover off and discovered this.

I can't believe someone would strip wires that long.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop

JRaef said:


> Residential work done by an industrial electrician doing side work... When I went to work for a steel mill after apprenticing in residential, I had to re-learn panel wiring really fast. That kind of neatness was EXPECTED of us. Behind the wall NM cable, nobody cared.


Add a couple of tie wraps to a dog turd and it instantly looks better.

Then a instrument techs cuts all the tie wraps as there to stupid to use a meter and its back to a dog turd.


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Took a panel cover off and discovered this.
> 
> I can't believe someone would strip wires that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


As I recall, there was an issue back about 25 years ago with RW90 insulation that would shrink back over time. 

Still see evidence of it from time to time.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> As I recall, there was an issue back about 25 years ago with RW90 insulation that would shrink back over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Still see evidence of it from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140472


Huh. TIL.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## B-Nabs

joe-nwt said:


> As I recall, there was an issue back about 25 years ago with RW90 insulation that would shrink back over time.
> 
> Still see evidence of it from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 140472





Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Huh. TIL.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


That may be, but I had the lighting circuit trip out the other day on a TI I'm doing, found the fault in a 8' fluorescent installed by the base building contractor. Looked exactly like the ballast disconnect in the photo. Building is brand new. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

I like the homemade Brker lock for the F/A system.


Tim.


----------



## five.five-six

I don’t mean to be all “ground up/ground down” but that panel is sideways lol


As far as matching that work, personally I’d do my best to match it and improve my skill set. I think you’ll find that with a little time spent planning and thinking, it’s not that hard to do. 




readydave8 said:


> No shortage of messes to post but here's an unusual find
> 
> Basement wiring so-so, nothing special, but panel unexpectedly neat
> 
> I told remodellor I would not attempt to match when adding circuits because he wouldn't want me there a whole week


----------



## Norcal

readydave8 said:


> No shortage of messes to post but here's an unusual find
> 
> Basement wiring so-so, nothing special, but panel unexpectedly neat
> 
> I told remodellor I would not attempt to match when adding circuits because he wouldn't want me there a whole week



Neat work ruined by using a Zinsco II panel.


----------



## Kawicrash

....


----------



## Kevin

canbug said:


> I like the homemade Brker lock for the F/A system.
> 
> 
> Tim.


It's for the fire pump. Fire alarm is labeled twice on 2 separate breakers.

I found the lock quite interesting.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Navyguy

joe-nwt said:


> As I recall, there was an issue back about 25 years ago with RW90 insulation that would shrink back over time.
> 
> Still see evidence of it from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 140472


I did not hear about it "Shrinking", but have heard about how it "stretches" when stripped, then will eventually return to it's normal condition. Same result in the end I suspect if you are not using very sharp cutters / strippers.

Cheers
John


----------



## Navyguy

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Took a panel cover off and discovered this.
> 
> I can't believe someone would strip wires that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


I don't think their phasing is correct either... I think #22 is a Black phase, #24 is Blue and #26 is Red... I could be wrong...

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin

Navyguy said:


> I don't think their phasing is correct either... I think #22 is a Black phase, #24 is Blue and #26 is Red... I could be wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


I saw that. I'm not entirely sure. I'd love to check it, but I don't own a phase rotation meter and I'm not gonna buy one just to see. They may have done it on purpose though.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## B-Nabs

Navyguy said:


> I did not hear about it "Shrinking", but have heard about how it "stretches" when stripped, then will eventually return to it's normal condition. Same result in the end I suspect if you are not using very sharp cutters / strippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


I've noticed that if you do a really tough pull, then sometimes when you go to splice the insulation creeps back further than where you cut it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

How’s my install? 
7.5 hp - 480

Oh wait, I can’t claim the fine craftsmanship of my coworkers.


----------



## five.five-six

Wirenuting said:


> How’s my install?
> 7.5 hp - 480
> 
> Oh wait, I can’t claim the fine craftsmanship of my coworkers.


You installed it sideways.


----------



## dronai

I can't get the photos on my iphone to post vertical either


----------



## Wirenuting

dronai said:


> I can't get the photos on my iphone to post vertical either


Ya it’s hit or miss with mine also. 

But I didn’t install it. That’s not mine but I will bet I’ll have to fix it.


----------



## five.five-six

Wirenuting said:


> Ya it’s hit or miss with mine also.
> 
> But I didn’t install it. That’s not mine but I will bet I’ll have to fix it.



Sure it wasn’t.


----------



## Wirenuting

five.five-six said:


> Sure it wasn’t.



:vs_mad: :vs_mad: :vs_mad:


----------



## five.five-six

Lol.


----------



## dronai

five.five-six said:


> Lol.


You want those 10,000 points you have sitting there ?:biggrin:


----------



## gpop

Wirenuting said:


> How’s my install?
> 7.5 hp - 480
> 
> Oh wait, I can’t claim the fine craftsmanship of my coworkers.


Something looks odd. Is the overload block upside down ?


----------



## Wirenuting

gpop said:


> Something looks odd. Is the overload block upside down ?


Yes it's upside down, but that's OEM for the drive. 

Did you like the 1/2" TW coupling used as a 3/8 FMC connector? It's the feed for the motor with the skinned wire.


----------



## gpop

Wirenuting said:


> Yes it's upside down, but that's OEM for the drive.
> 
> Did you like the 1/2" TW coupling used as a 3/8 FMC connector? It's the feed for the motor with the skinned wire.


Quality craftsmanship


----------



## Wirenuting

gpop said:


> Quality craftsmanship


Two men two days
A simple swap out.


----------



## five.five-six

Wirenuting said:


> Two men two days
> A simple swap out.



2 days? 

How much dope did you two smoke?


----------



## Kevin

Found this while adding a circuit to the panel for a heat pump... home owner is doing renovations...









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Wirenuting

five.five-six said:


> 2 days?
> 
> How much dope did you two smoke?


I don’t smoke that crap and wasn’t the one to do that crappy job.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Did the customer accept that job? I always find it interesting how in some jobs you could do an amazing job and they will find a small thing to nit pick or want something different just for the fact that they want something different. Then I walk into a job like that install with the flex and cannot figure out for the life of me who said "Yup this looks great I'll pay you now."


----------



## Wirenuting

MotoGP1199 said:


> Did the customer accept that job? I always find it interesting how in some jobs you could do an amazing job and they will find a small thing to nit pick or want something different just for the fact that they want something different. Then I walk into a job like that install with the flex and cannot figure out for the life of me who said "Yup this looks great I'll pay you now."



Customer don’t know, will never see it, has no say in it.


----------



## five.five-six

Wirenuting said:


> I don’t smoke that crap and wasn’t the one to do that crappy job.


Of course not...


----------



## Wirenuting

five.five-six said:


> Of course not...


I don’t smoke that stuff!!!! :vs_mad:

But this white powder is amazingly refreshing. 
I’m addicted to it, can’t get enough. Love that brain freeze. :biggrin:


----------



## samgregger

Wirenuting said:


> I don’t smoke that stuff!!!! :vs_mad:
> 
> But this white powder is amazingly refreshing.
> I’m addicted to it, can’t get enough. Love that brain freeze. :biggrin:


A little lime and a little tequila and it tastes even better!


----------



## cuba_pete

WorksOutOfaVan said:


> Thought I'd contribute. Found this in a closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O...M...G

Dirty power is _*real*_

I’m am...without objection...using this in my electrical safety lecture!


----------



## TheBigAndy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Somebody needs to take a break from watching HGTV!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Max C. said:


> Somebody needs to take a break from watching HGTV!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em1QpsZIUvE


Holy cow this install was a disaster. BTW he did say to let him know if he did anything wrong. OK guys that's your que. I've attached a few photos of the final install (the best I could get from the video).


----------



## MotoGP1199

Came across this gutter the other day. The second pic are wires that were connected to a switch in the bottom of the gutter supplying 120 volts to low voltage cable that ran in the room to the pool auto fill system out of a conduit else were in the room.


----------



## Norcal

MotoGP1199 said:


> Came across this gutter the other day. The second pic are wires that were connected to a switch in the bottom of the gutter supplying 120 volts to low voltage cable that ran in the room to the pool auto fill system out of a conduit else were in the room.





What do the attachment plugs on the top go to?


Office remodel many years ago had a 4X4X18 gutter packed full of spliced Romex® from a panel swap, took quite a while to strip it all out, whoever did it took out a 100A ITE 3Ø panel and replaced it with a used Zinsco 200A, they needed more power for the lights in a studio used for a religious cable channel, the mess was ripped out & replaced with single phase gear (panel & meter can), as there was no need for 3Ø as all the packaged A/C units were 1Ø. The reason according to a print I saw, a 30A 240V 3Ø receptacle was for a computer in the mid 1960's when the building was built, & it was long gone.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Norcal said:


> What do the attachment plugs on the top go to?


They were plugged into the bottom of the pool chemical controller right above it and then went to outlets that supplied the chlorine and acid pumps for the schools swimming pool. Everything was completely hack. Also no GFCI's on anything but the lights.


----------



## Easy

Why do people do this ?


----------



## HackWork

Easy said:


> Why do people do this ?


Because they don't have the option of rebuilding everything in the most expensive way possible because they need extra hours that week :biggrin:

The pipe is already there, it is much faster to use it when adding stuff.

I would have left the wires longer and used an extension ring.


----------



## micromind

Easy said:


> Why do people do this ?


Yes, I honestly don't know why anyone would use a raintight fitting with a standard box. It just doesn't make sense.......

Especially when most of the other fittings are setscrew.


----------



## gpop

HackWork said:


> Because they don't have the option of rebuilding everything in the most expensive way possible because they need extra hours that week :biggrin:
> 
> The pipe is already there, it is much faster to use it when adding stuff.
> 
> I would have left the wires longer and used an extension ring.


shame they don't sell a expansion ring with no punch outs. 
You add a expansion ring and a cover then the next guy jabs a conduit into the expansion ring and now its a nightmare.


----------



## Easy

HackWork said:


> Because they don't have the option of rebuilding everything in the most expensive way possible because they need extra hours that week :biggrin:
> 
> The pipe is already there, it is much faster to use it when adding stuff.
> 
> I would have left the wires longer and used an extension ring.


You have good vision. Yes some of the wires were real short. It was a pain in the rear just to extract some wires that were abandoned. The box is still way overfilled after I pulled out 4 #12s. Not only that it's 8 feet from the box to the first strap on 3 of the conduits.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

gpop said:


> shame they don't sell a expansion ring with no punch outs.
> You add a expansion ring and a cover then the next guy jabs a conduit into the expansion ring and now its a nightmare.



https://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/top-hat-high-volume-wire-cover/


----------



## Easy

TheLivingBubba said:


> https://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/top-hat-high-volume-wire-cover/


Wow ... The top hat must have been invented by the same guy who overfills boxes. I guess it would be better than a 4s extension.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Easy said:


> Why do people do this ?


SERIOUSLY! That one RED wire nut really kills me!
:whistling2:


----------



## B-Nabs

Rob-Bryant said:


> SERIOUSLY! That one RED wire nut really kills me!
> 
> :whistling2:


There's at least one more tucked in behind that cluster

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Rob-Bryant said:


> SERIOUSLY! That one RED wire nut really kills me!
> :whistling2:


And why use a red for 2 - #12s when a yellow would work just as well and take up less space? Same with the tans.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

B-Nabs said:


> There's at least one more tucked in behind that cluster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


saw that just after I posted...wasn't worth changing lol


----------



## MikeFL

micromind said:


> And why use a red for 2 - #12s when a yellow would work just as well and take up less space? Same with the tans.


That's all they had in the trunk.


----------



## Service Call

Are these hand stamped??


----------



## circuitman1

know not a hand stamp , just the numbers backwards in the stamping die !:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Easy

That's a collectors item. 52 circuit panel ?


----------



## skyline77

derit said:


> The excess glue on those LBs may not be workman-like


Why?


----------



## skyline77

Easy said:


> That's a collectors item. 52 circuit panel ?


The europian panels can have like one hundred circuits.


----------



## skyline77

The rust means there might be corona signs


----------



## MotoGP1199

Not my pic, but thought it was worthy.

EDIT: probably a craigslist guy who came to install some can lights and other stuff. they got a super good deal.


----------



## canbug

Just walk away slowly.


Tim


----------



## jw0445

MotoGP1199 said:


> Not my pic, but thought it was worthy.
> 
> EDIT: probably a craigslist guy who came to install some can lights and other stuff. they got a super good deal.


And probably fed by the knob and tube above that disaster.


----------



## canbug

It's hard to put a price on that kind of quality.


Tim.


----------



## Easy

skyline77 said:


> The europian panels can have like one hundred circuits.


I like European electrical gear. You guys have some cool products.


----------



## Easy

MotoGP1199 said:


> Not my pic, but thought it was worthy.
> 
> EDIT: probably a craigslist guy who came to install some can lights and other stuff. they got a super good deal.


I love how he numbered his junction boxes. Maybe its a grow house and below all this fine electrical work are some beautiful plants. :surprise:


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> I love how he numbered his junction boxes. Maybe its a grow house and below all this fine electrical work are some beautiful plants. :surprise:


 Maybe, if so I wonder how hot it would be up there above a bunch of HPS bulbs on circuits that would be overloaded.


----------



## skyline77

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is OK. what can happen?


----------



## wcord

skyline77 said:


> This is OK. what can happen?


I wish i still had the picture I took of a switch box made up of maple. Looked really nice lol
It was in a cabinet shop and the switch was a 600v 3 phase toggle ( MS303)
Apparently, it had been there for years


----------



## gottspeed

Taken at Bob Marley's parents house in the room with the single bed he sings about.


----------



## gottspeed

Also taken in Jamaica


----------



## glen1971

skyline77 said:


> The europian panels can have like one hundred circuits.


But most people wouldn't count ...23, 52, 27, etc.. lol.


----------



## Kevin

I like this idea... Less breakers to stock!


----------



## Easy

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I like this idea... Less breakers to stock!


Hey that's a 30 amp breaker. I guess 10 solid would have been too hard to bend. :crying:


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> Hey that's a 30 amp breaker. I guess 10 solid would have been too hard to bend. :crying:


No no no no no. Remember that #14 can carry much more over shorter distances! This would probably work for up to 100A.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Easy

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> No no no no no. Remember that #14 can carry much more over shorter distances! This would probably work for up to 100A.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


It's a creative set up I must say. It's designed specifically for #12 solid and comes with a 10 year warranty. Swiss manufactured... Like a finely tuned watch. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Norcal

Job site bolt on/ plug in mod. :sad: Trying to emulate SQ D NQOB, and the long obsolete Cutler-Hammer PB panelboards.


----------



## circuitman1

canbug said:


> Just walk away slowly.
> 
> 
> Tim


no run!!!!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I like this idea... Less breakers to stock!


Custom-manufacturing...nice! Would a maintenance-guy be creative enough to produce such a wonder or do you feel this was the work of a skilled, long-time Journeyman?
________________________________________________________

Here are some gems that I've spotted over the past few months...

The panel in the below picture feeds a few golf cart receptacles and tree-mounted floodlights...





































Some people shouldn't touch electrical (all the same house for these three):




























That garage door opener receptacle location couldn't have worked out any better!


----------



## Kevin

Max C. said:


> Custom-manufacturing...nice! Would a maintenance-guy be creative enough to produce such a wonder or do you feel this was the work of a skilled, long-time Journeyman?




Probably a handyman. 

An adapter for bolt on panels to accept push on breakers would be awesome...

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Service Call

This has been there for years. 

I need to clean my windshield [emoji51]


----------



## joe-nwt

That's how you get a free air rating on an installation.


----------



## samgregger

https://makezine.com/projects/build-240v-adapter/


----------



## Kevin

samgregger said:


> https://makezine.com/projects/build-240v-adapter/


When I first stumbled upon this a few years ago, it took me awhile to realize what they were doing with the wiring in the panel (TBH, a little too long).

This could be made safer using an 8 circuit panel, and 4 conductor cabtire instead of the 3 wire and separate ground. The power bars are subject to 50 amps of current between leaving the panel and the power bar itself.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Funksparky

Those are some pretty detailed instructions he gives to build that total schitt show of an adapter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICK BOYD

*measure this*

use good equipment


----------



## samgregger




----------



## joe-nwt

Well that should take some strain off the individual conductors.


----------



## readydave8

samgregger said:


>


breaker finder?:wink:


----------



## Superman

i think your correct


----------



## Norcal

samgregger said:


>





******* circuit breaker finder?


----------



## micromind

samgregger said:


>


If that had actually been plugged in, there would be burn marks on the ends of the prongs.


----------



## readydave8

*Tallulah Falls, Georgia*

Complicated solution to simple task


----------



## MotoGP1199

Is the GEC coming out of the LB?


----------



## Max C.

readydave8 said:


> Complicated solution to simple task


Another case of "use whatever's on the truck?" Either way, that's gross...
__________________________________________________________

YouTube never disappoints:


----------



## JasonCo




----------



## readydave8

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is the GEC coming out of the LB?


sorry, i didn't notice


----------



## readydave8

*"double tap" hazard*

The missing connectors are not unusual, even expected around here

But the HI didn't notice

He wrote up 2 "double tapped" breakers instead

They were HO breakers with pressure plate, suitable for 2 wires


----------



## Service Call

Heck, that’s nothing. The home inspector told the customer about the double tap grounds but didn’t even mention the dead snake


----------



## Service Call

They all thought it was just a frayed wire. Really!!


----------



## Norcal

Doubt they can count to 11 without unzipping their pants.


----------



## Easy

samgregger said:


> https://makezine.com/projects/build-240v-adapter/


Very pro looking set up.. :vs_laugh: Even down to the leather sleeves.


----------



## Kevin

Y'all see something wrong with this? 

FYI, it's all the same wiring. He who put the JB installed the receptacle too.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Switched

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Y'all see something wrong with this?
> 
> FYI, it's all the same wiring. He who put the JB installed the receptacle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Yep.

Not sure those screws are rated for a pressure treated pole. They look like they will rot out.

Good call Kevin!:wink:


----------



## LARMGUY




----------



## Kevin

Switched said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure those screws are rated for a pressure treated pole. They look like they will rot out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Kevin!:wink:


Sarcasm aside, the L17's (they could be L18's, I didn't look too hard) are a blatant code violation, let alone the fact they used cabtire/SO cord for this. Up at the receptacle, they put a bubble cover, but somehow ****ed that up by not cutting out the plastic filler for the cord, so it has been open since the camera was installed. And my biggest question, is why they ran screws through the side of the box, towards the GFCI.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Sarcasm aside, the L17's (they could be L18's, I didn't look too hard) are a blatant code violation, let alone the fact they used cabtire/SO cord for this. Up at the receptacle, they put a bubble cover, but somehow ****ed that up by not cutting out the plastic filler for the cord, so it has been open since the camera was installed. And my biggest question, is why they ran screws through the side of the box, towards the GFCI.


Seems solid, though it would have been nice to see some duct tape over the connectors for waterproofing. Either way, it looks good from the highway :stuart: 
___________________________________________________________________________

Nice pigtails, vacuum-guy!










Spotted in the supply-house bathroom...










These next three are all from the same facility. We received a call to fix several non-functional parking-lot lights (failed photocell and ballasts):










(Next pictures taken after _*fully*_ detaching the pole's JB-cover).

Later that day, the new maintenance-guy informed us of a "defective pole-outlet." My journeyman and I looked at it, both thinking WTF? Apparently, somebody kicked it...



















The things people do with aluminum-wiring:


----------



## Gnome

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Y'all see something wrong with this?
> 
> FYI, it's all the same wiring. He who put the JB installed the receptacle too.



Those PVC straps are an interesting choice.


----------



## Max C.

Thanks for making my day, Home Depot reviewer!


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Max C. said:


> Thanks for making my day, Home Depot reviewer!


lol, perfect...except should say "14 gauge" not "14 amp" at the end


----------



## MikeFL

No amps fell out. Boy that must be some really good wire!


----------



## samgregger




----------



## Mobius87

Ugh. Worst part is they forgot the bond wire.... so they terminated a couple feet at each end and then tucked it into the conduit so that it looked like there was one.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

These are just unreal! Skip to 6:30 on the first one to see wiring...


----------



## TheBigAndy

Max C. said:


> These are just unreal! Skip to 6:30 on the first one to see wiring...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ZP8vymTkU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-tWm7sDKY8



On the first video, watching them wire the first light, I thought… Not too bad for a first time DIYer, I’ve definitely seen worse.
Then they got to the second light, and... well there went that theory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*closet lite*

Homeowner said it had been working and then quit

No power at switch

No continuity between neutral and ground, often means tripped GFCI or cut wire (although occasionally ground not connected)

It was cut wire in crawlspace
(not stripped, I did that to test)


----------



## Cosmorok

Parked beside this gem on my way to the liquor store.


----------



## Norcal

Cosmorok said:


> Parked beside this gem on my way to the liquor store.





What gem?


----------



## Cosmorok

A gem of the trade, or do you mean the links didn't work?


----------



## nrp3

Linky no worky


----------



## Cosmorok

Take 2


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Cosmorok said:


> Take 2


I think this work was done AFTER a trip to the liquor store!


----------



## Max C.

Brilliant...


----------



## readydave8

*I've seen worse*

But this was on front of cute shop in a touristy downtown


----------



## TheBigAndy

readydave8 said:


> But this was on front of cute shop in a touristy downtown



[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Found this on DIYchatroom...


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on DIYchatroom...


well, garden hose IS waterproof, and very flexible! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JoeSparky

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on DIYchatroom...


I would have at least put proper male ends on it and a few ¾" locknut's


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on DIYchatroom...


That must have been quite the thread! By the way, did anybody else notice how they wired the timeclock  :blink:


----------



## circuitman1

Max C. said:


> That must have been quite the thread! By the way, did anybody else notice how they wired the timeclock  :blink:


looks like they used the equipment ground for the neutral!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Kevin

Max C. said:


> That must have been quite the thread! By the way, did anybody else notice how they wired the timeclock  :blink:





circuitman1 said:


> looks like they used the equipment ground for the neutral![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Well the thread was about tapping off of this for Christmas lights...

The wiring is 240 volts. The grounds/bonds, I have no idea whats going on... the time clock is 240 volts... you can just make out the 2 white wires for the motor.


----------



## pjones

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on DIYchatroom...




I gotta join that chat room. It looks like a lot of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTshockhazard

Interesting...


----------



## joe-nwt

Yet another use for Canada's super cable.....:wink:


----------



## cuba_pete

Max C. said:


> These are just unreal! Skip to 6:30 on the first one to see wiring...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ZP8vymTkU


I want to see this after 10 hours...the smell ought to be a dead giveaway...


----------



## Service Call

Almost ran out of straps
The cross straps were different.


----------



## wcord

Service Call said:


> Almost ran out of straps
> The cross straps were different.


that is a definitely unique strapping method lol


----------



## MotoGP1199

480 VAC, 400 amp switch gear.

1st picture: ground for pool motor.

2nd picture: Ground and neutral for a sub panel taped together and never landed. Lots of dirt on the tape, I'm assuming this was done years ago. Sub panel was fed from RMC conduit and ground screw on neutral bar to panel.


----------



## Wirenuting

But it was under a bed.


----------



## Easy

Nice clean install.


----------



## Easy




----------



## Southeast Power

An 800 amp intercept:


----------



## Wirenuting

ISO concrete worker to pour footings and form.

Comment.... Good luck pulling wire in that rigid stub up.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Came across this little gym today. The other wires in that conduit body are 120vac for the pool autofill.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

MotoGP1199 said:


> Came across this little gym today. The other wires in that conduit body are 120vac for the pool autofill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



I don’t see how you missed it, that’s totally allowed in 1937 NEC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Thanks DIY Network!



















https://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/skills-and-know-how/electrical-and-wiring/install-a-security-light

https://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/outdoors/structures/how-to-hang-an-outdoor-ceiling-fan


----------



## readydave8

Customer said HI had panel box cover off, and didn't see anything wrong


----------



## MotoGP1199

TheBigAndy said:


> I don’t see how you missed it, that’s totally allowed in 1937 NEC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to get a copy of that year. I think I only have 1956, 2008, 2017 editions.


----------



## Kevin

Watching the weather network (well, maybe not watching, but it was on) and a commercial pops up for a light...

They also claim the thing has 144 LED bulbs! Who knew, I thought they were called cells or chips...


----------



## cuba_pete

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Watching the weather network (well, maybe not watching, but it was on) and a commercial pops up for a light...
> 
> They also claim the thing has 144 LED bulbs! Who knew, I thought they were called cells or chips...


I almost picked one up at Homeo Despot the other day...then just shook my head and nope...too ugly


----------



## Max C.

People sure do ask some weird questions about extension cords...

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-run-an-extension-cord-across-a-road-from-one-house-to-another

https://www.quora.com/If-my-neighbo...he-property-line-and-keep-my-half-of-the-cord


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Watching the weather network (well, maybe not watching, but it was on) and a commercial pops up for a light...
> 
> They also claim the thing has 144 LED bulbs! Who knew, I thought they were called cells or chips...


Notice the tiny wire out of the keyless. I dont see a jb behind the keyless


----------



## wcord

I've seen pictures where an emt connector was used instead of a proper loomex connector.
Finally found one in real life!
The set screw was even turned in to hold the cable


----------



## Kevin

wcord said:


> Notice the tiny wire out of the keyless. I dont see a jb behind the keyless


That's exactly why I took the photo!

Your prize, is knowing you spotted it.


----------



## rjniles

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Watching the weather network (well, maybe not watching, but it was on) and a commercial pops up for a light...
> 
> They also claim the thing has 144 LED bulbs! Who knew, I thought they were called cells or chips...


I bought 2 of those things off eBay. 40 watts each, $9.95 each including shipping. Installed in my garage, they light up the place like a super nova. Time will tell how long they last

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's exactly why I took the photo!
> 
> Your prize, is knowing you spotted it.


Just as long as the prize isn't a burnt set of linesmen. I have enough of those already. :biggrin:


----------



## JoeSparky

rjniles said:


> I bought 2 of those things off eBay. 40 watts each, $9.95 each including shipping. Installed in my garage, they light up the place like a super nova. Time will tell how long they last
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


10 bucks for that kind of light is a steal. They're probably 5,000 + lumens each. Saw them in a customer's garage once. They do look goofy though.


----------



## cuba_pete

rjniles said:


> I bought 2 of those things off eBay. 40 watts each, $9.95 each including shipping. Installed in my garage, they light up the place like a super nova. Time will tell how long they last
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


Do they cast the weird multi-angle shadows like some of the T8-style LED's?


----------



## rjniles

cuba_pete said:


> Do they cast the weird multi-angle shadows like some of the T8-style LED's?


Not really, I have the ones with 3 adjustable arms (some have 4). You can adjust them to put the light when where it works best.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

wcord said:


> I've seen pictures where an emt connector was used instead of a proper loomex connector.
> Finally found one in real life!


me too and vice versa!

large romex connector for EMT


----------



## MotoGP1199

Its EMT, oddly enough its the only EMT on the roof that looks like spaghetti. Good thing someone repaired the break.[emoji1] I'm assuming this was done during the 2014 code cycle due to roof temperature adders, since the original installer placed it so high off the surface of the roof. Usually I only see PVC do this on roofs.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Found at my local laundromat.


----------



## Kevin

I find this to be funny looking... definitely could have been done better. Lower the disconnect a little, go out the side of the meterbase into the side of the disconnect.


----------



## Kevin

Saw this at a job we stopped at to talk with the GC. This is THNN/T90 wire IIRC. It's 14 awg in 1/2" conduit... i believe the conduit is overfill and they didn't derate the conductors, but this whole derating thing is still confusing to me... @eddy current what do you think about this?


----------



## Kevin

Found this on Facebook....

Here's a few caption ideas.
>When the client just NEEDS that outlet RIGHT THERE. 
>when you're an electrician, not a framer
>when you don't want to cut a piece to size
>because I can


----------



## Kevin

Roof trusses aren't important are they?

*also from facebook*


----------



## Kevin

Yeah, i don't know about this...

*also from facebook*


----------



## Kevin

Someone on Facebook actually paid someone to do this... fancy hot tub wiring isn't it?


----------



## Kevin

First photo I found on Facebook...

2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th photo I found locally on Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist). Who would pay 250 Canadian loonies for that, is a very good question. There's so many code violations...


----------



## Kevin

More from facebook.


----------



## Kevin

They hired an "electrician" to wire some things and run conduit. Isn't it beautiful?!

Last photo is unrelated to the rest.

All of these are from facebook.


----------



## Kevin

Got custom?

More from facebook.









I should change my username to *gemsofthetradehunter* lol


----------



## Funksparky

Those are awesome Kevin. Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> They hired an "electrician" to wire some things and run conduit. Isn't it beautiful?!


I want to know the story here. Crank-den? Drunk helper does a side-job? Some elaborate joke?


Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Got custom?


Good thing they have two fire extinguishers nearby!


----------



## JoeSparky

I notched a whole bunch of studs. Used up the scraps so the homeowner will not be mad:vs_cool:



Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on Facebook....
> 
> Here's a few caption ideas.
> >When the client just NEEDS that outlet RIGHT THERE.
> >when you're an electrician, not a framer
> >when you don't want to cut a piece to size
> >because I can


----------



## eddy current

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Saw this at a job we stopped at to talk with the GC. This is THNN/T90 wire IIRC. It's 14 awg in 1/2" conduit... i believe the conduit is overfill and they didn't derate the conductors, but this whole derating thing is still confusing to me... @eddy current what do you think about this?


Looks great.

Table 6K says only 7 #14's allowed in a 1/2" conduit but if you do the calculations using Table 10C and 9I it's fine.(assuming nine #14 T-90's)

As for derating it's also fine. At 70% those wires would still be rated for 14amps. (In Ontario, because we derate differently, they would be rated for 17.5 amps)


----------



## Gnome

Pulled from reddit. Panel replacement by "electrician".


----------



## Service Call

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found at my local laundromat.



Which is worse? The MC in a strain relief or the emergency stop switch on the back of the machine?


----------



## Norcal

Gnome said:


> Pulled from reddit. Panel replacement by "electrician".



What do you expect when they use a Zinsco II panel? Bottom of the line panel goes with a bottom of the barrel job. :sad:


----------



## wcord

Open splice, MN in a plenum space and metal studs


----------



## MotoGP1199

Gnome said:


> Pulled from reddit. Panel replacement by "electrician".


I hate those style panels. No space to work in


----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> I hate those style panels. No space to work in


Me too but around here, just about every new tract house has one.


----------



## pjones

Found this in a funeral home. I’m not sure what they were trying to do with it...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

pjones said:


> Found this in a funeral home. I’m not sure what they were trying to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get new customers?


----------



## joe-nwt

Rare to well done adjustment.:biggrin:


----------



## Norcal

pjones said:


> Found this in a funeral home. I’m not sure what they were trying to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that a light, and handy hacks solution for a switch? Less then $5 and no need for one of them thar high priced 'lectricians.


Some people know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## pjones

Service Call said:


> Get new customers?




If I had more time that day I would have taken more pictures. It’s a bit of a show over there. At least if it all burns down they haven’t got far to go ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

This disgusts me...


----------



## wcord

pjones said:


> Found this in a funeral home. I’m not sure what they were trying to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that plate looks very similar to an old style buzzer.
Switch to silence. 
Wouldn't want to wake the dead.


----------



## zoltan

I opened this gem last nite. Installed in 2018. JFC


----------



## cuba_pete

all those EMF's are shield up real good like


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Found this on Facebook....
> 
> Here's a few caption ideas.
> >When the client just NEEDS that outlet RIGHT THERE.
> >when you're an electrician, not a framer
> >when you don't want to cut a piece to size
> >because I can


forget about facebook, here some i found in real life


----------



## wcord

same project as above. The slab heaved so they just removed the broken cinder blocks and patched to make it look good
Believe it or not, the circuits were still alive and never shorted out. Was like that for about 15 years


----------



## cuba_pete

Slab heaved? So, the GC was just an overall doofus?


----------



## wcord

cuba_pete said:


> Slab heaved? So, the GC was just an overall doofus?


 



not really.


There is an abundance of clay, in this area, which expands when it gets wet.
There is a residential development, where the basements are dug out an extra meter to allow for clay expansion. Then a wood floor is built above the base.
I've seen some houses where the clay has risen almost to the floor joists.


This building didn't have adequate weeping tile drainage to drain off the seepage, so the slab rose. Being a city owned building, the General just followed the engineer's specs and drawings. 

60/70 years ago, they didn't do the geo-technical surveys like today. Chances are, there was a pretty hefty clay pocket that they built on.


We did one project, when there being an excessively wet spring, the rain seeped down along the piles. The clay got wet and expanded. Took a while, but the 100,000 sq ft slab heaved 3 inches in some spots. On that one, the **** really hit the fan. It was a new storage building for a distillery, and they didn't know if they would be able to stack the barrels on the slab.
Eventually the clay died out and the slab settled back down


----------



## readydave8

buddhist temple in Atlanta


----------



## joe-nwt

Allah gave it a pass.


----------



## readydave8

joe-nwt said:


> Allah gave it a pass.


But did Buddha?


----------



## Quickservice

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just saw these:


Your images are not working for me for some reason. About your signature... I have had quite a bit of experience with snow flakes. We do a lot work at our largest local university. :biggrin:


----------



## Quickservice

readydave8 said:


> buddhist temple in Atlanta


At least he (or she) used a roll of 33 on it. :biggrin:


----------



## wcord

There have been a lot of discussions about the use of Anti-shorts in AC90.
Here is a prime example of why they should be used, regardless whether or not they are required by the manufacturer's instructions.
This was either poor workmanship (probably the reason) or over time, the jacket bit into the wire. Either way, the Anti-short would have prevented a short.
This was discovered as a strap was shifted over during a renovation


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quickservice said:


> Your images are not working for me for some reason. About your signature... I have had quite a bit of experience with snow flakes. We do a lot work at our largest local university. :biggrin:


Photobucket stopped sharing on other sites if you don't want to pay.



I understand about universities.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> There have been a lot of discussions about the use of Anti-shorts in AC90.
> Here is a prime example of why they should be used, regardless whether or not they are required by the manufacturer's instructions.
> This was either poor workmanship (probably the reason) or over time, the jacket bit into the wire. Either way, the Anti-short would have prevented a short.
> This was discovered as a strap was shifted over during a renovation



Not required by code here BUT I like peace of mind and use them anyway.


----------



## Quickservice

wcord said:


> There have been a lot of discussions about the use of Anti-shorts in AC90.
> Here is a prime example of why they should be used, regardless whether or not they are required by the manufacturer's instructions.
> This was either poor workmanship (probably the reason) or over time, the jacket bit into the wire. Either way, the Anti-short would have prevented a short.
> This was discovered as a strap was shifted over during a renovation


Ran into the very same thing recently in a meat packing warehouse. Their handy dandy in house electrician had (For whatever weird reason) run 12/2WG MC through 1/2" EMT into a panel. No anti shorts (We call them redheads here) in any of the 5 MC runs! Unfortunately one of the MC's looked exactly like your picture... ouch :sad:


----------



## Quickservice

MechanicalDVR said:


> Photobucket stopped sharing on other sites if you don't want to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about universities.


We were doing some work down there in 2016 and apparently some good ole conservative students were writing VOTE FOR TURMP on some of the sidewalks with chalk. The director of the building where we were working on some lighting said that the snow flakes were going crazy. They were demanding some safe spaces. As it turned out the University designated a bunch of cubicles in their library as safe spaces. Our local very liberal newspaper wrote how wonderful it was that the University did that. Pitiful :vs_mad:


----------



## telsa

Max C. said:


> This disgusts me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHQ9mh31Xf0


What impulse causes tyros who know nothing to post their ignorance on YouTube? :vs_OMG:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quickservice said:


> We were doing some work down there in 2016 and apparently some good ole conservative students were writing VOTE FOR TURMP on some of the sidewalks with chalk. The director of the building where we were working on some lighting said that the snow flakes were going crazy. They were demanding some safe spaces. As it turned out the University designated a bunch of cubicles in their library as safe spaces. Our local very liberal newspaper wrote how wonderful it was that the University did that. Pitiful :vs_mad:


Absolutely disgusting that the university has to coddle the whimpier generation.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Roof trusses aren't important are they?
> 
> *also from facebook*


Lol, I'm assuming the knot in the NM cable was put there to act as a strain relief since they didn't install any staples.


----------



## Kevin

MotoGP1199 said:


> Lol, I'm assuming the knot in the NM cable was put there to act as a strain relief since they didn't install any staples.


Probably a good guess.


----------



## joe-nwt

That's a little known energy saving component known as the "electron decelerator loop".


----------



## HackWork

joe-nwt said:


> That's a little known energy saving component known as the "electron decelerator loop".


I don't think that's true... But I don't know enough about it to say for sure.


----------



## joe-nwt

HackWork said:


> I don't think that's true... But I don't know enough about it to say for sure.


They're used all the time in starships. Where've you been all this time that you don't know that?


----------



## Gnome

joe-nwt said:


> That's a little known energy saving component known as the "electron decelerator loop".



That explains all the electrons shooting out of my receptacles; forgot to tie the deccelerator loops.


----------



## readydave8

choke


----------



## readydave8

*unnecessary box*

Pic is how I found it


----------



## readydave8

*Hopefully added after inspection*

hopefully added after inspection


----------



## Kevin

I think this counts as a gem...

https://grizly.com/quizzes/diy-electrical-quiz


----------



## cuba_pete

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I think this counts as a gem...
> 
> https://grizly.com/quizzes/diy-electrical-quiz


WHAT THE HELL???

I think your quiz has issues!


----------



## Kevin

cuba_pete said:


> WHAT THE HELL???
> 
> 
> 
> I think your quiz has issues!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145182


That's the photo that made me want to share the link haha as you can see from my screenshot, I was just as surprised.(timestamp in top left)


----------



## cuba_pete

And the question about attaching the ground wire has two answers. I wonder what it would have said if I answered plastic. It didn't say Carlon plastic, so I thought it was a trick.


----------



## joe-nwt

> How can you find out your home's total available amperage?





> Lick each plug and do it by feel


Why did I get this one wrong?


----------



## Navyguy

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 137466


I recognize that building, it has been that way for decades... it is across from the mall... 49th I think?

Cheers
John


----------



## joe-nwt

Navyguy said:


> I recognize that building, it has been that way for decades... it is across from the mall... 49th I think?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Yep. Funny thing, electrical inspectors office is on the same block just down the street.


----------



## JRaef

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I think this counts as a gem...
> 
> https://grizly.com/quizzes/diy-electrical-quiz



This was another one...








The only available answer that fit was "Romex", but Romex is a specific BRAND NAME of NM cable. That photo does not show the brand name, so technically, the only good answer should have been "NM Cable" or "Non-Metallic Sheathed Cable". But they didn't offer that choice.


----------



## readydave8

attic light switch

not attached to the box and box not attached to framing

I think someone was worried that amps would leak out and stain ceiling?


----------



## readydave8

*hot ground*

Found problem in switch in adjoining room, basically a ground making contact with screw on switch. I don't know why it didn't trip the breaker but think because of poor connections adding resistance, anyway I was real proud that I found and fixed problem in about an hour or a little less


----------



## Max C.

While working on a rough-in yesterday, four battery chargers (my own included) cooked after accidentally receiving 240VAC. Apparently, whichever moron installed the service mislabeled conductors coming down the mast, meaning a 120VAC leg and neutral were swapped.

At least we'll be reimbursed for the loss...


----------



## zoltan

I got called to remove some old automation equipment from a decommissioned gas meter. After I isolated the transducer and blew it down I noticed the advanced corrosion on the pipe where it goes underground. 

The line is locked out coming from our facility but still getting pressure from the midstream side. The battery powering the RTU was already dead so I'm not sure how much psi but I got a good little burst when I opened the needle valve. 300psi is possible.

I contacted the production guys and will let them deal with figuring out how to isolate and blow down that sales line before I go there again.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Max C. said:


> While working on a rough-in yesterday, four battery chargers (my own included) cooked after accidentally receiving 240VAC. Apparently, whichever moron installed the service mislabeled conductors coming down the mast, meaning a 120VAC leg and neutral were swapped.
> 
> At least we'll be reimbursed for the loss...



Had the same thing happened to me a couple months back, but did not get reimbursed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*pics from Friday's job*

pics from Friday's job


----------



## readydave8

*Lblblblb*

Glad they ran out of LB's, 4 was plenty


----------



## readydave8

*pics*

was supposed to be in previous post


----------



## Switched

readydave8 said:


> was supposed to be in previous post


Can I do dis?


----------



## Forge Boyz

readydave8 said:


> Glad they ran out of LB's, 4 was plenty


You can always fit a few more in.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

Here is the picture meant to go with my comment.








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*nailed it*

its a romex being used for temp power and is hot, that's a nail sticking thru it


----------



## MTW

Forge Boyz said:


> Here is the picture meant to go with my comment.
> View attachment 145332


There's a reason it's called Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Forge Boyz

MTW said:


> There's a reason it's called Pennsyltucky.


Oh but there are things about it you would like. We only need to get inspections on services and permitted jobs. A few years ago we wired a $5 million feed mill and it had a service inspection and a foundation inspection. That was it. Although the inspector did check to make sure we were using rigid conduit.
Right now we are doing a house addition/remodel and the inspector will only be checking the new addition. The GC says anything in the existing part of the old house is off limits.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

MTW said:


> There's a reason it's called Pennsyltucky.


Is that so?


----------



## CoolWill

MTW said:


> There's a reason it's called Pennsyltucky.


There's that lib**al elitism again.


----------



## WannabeTesla

Well, everything after 1951 is just to keep regular people from knowing how to do electricity and keep electricians rich. If the thing turns on, it's right!


----------



## WannabeTesla

Oh, Wrangerstar... Is there nothing he can't do in a completely amateur way?


----------



## Gnome

From Reddit: Apprentice drove ground rod through the vertical portion of the conduit and all the way through the elbow. We were wondering why it was taking him so long to drive a ground rod.


----------



## Max C.

From a public-bathroom. You can tell the engineers spent plenty of time on the building's passive-lighting system


----------



## MTW

CoolWill said:


> There's that lib**al elitism again.


Quite the contrary, I love Pennysltucky. :thumbup: Well except for Philly and and its suburbs, that's infested with liberals.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

*Boss's orders*









https://imgur.com/a/tOna6fI


----------



## Max C.

Funkadelicfred said:


> https://imgur.com/a/tOna6fI


We must have worked for the same guy 
___________________________________________________________________

What isn't wrong about this video?


----------



## Norcal

Max C. said:


> We must have worked for the same guy
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> What isn't wrong about this video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRYa5vSWxI





Just by looking at the bottom of the panel in the picture you can see it's a mess, & I did not view the clip. :sad:


----------



## circuitman1

should have been 4 wires that it is a sub, no ground rod,pipe not in wall to panel, & no ground bar for the sub.:smile::smile:


----------



## Coppersmith

You forgot he only buried the feeder conduit what appears to be three inches.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Checking out a trailer for a friend:


----------



## Service Call

For a fire alarm panel to boot.


----------



## Gnome

Found on facebook. Looks like someone "fixed" a sawzall oops.


----------



## MHElectric

MechanicalDVR said:


> Checking out a trailer for a friend:


Pic #2

I was in a trailer about a year ago that had that stuff EVERYWHERE!! We walked up the front porch and there was a peice of romex landed in a pvc box hanging out the front door...it was all down hill from there. 

The panel wide open and romex flying this way and that way. Can't remember what he wanted done but I just wanted to get the heck outta there!


----------



## MTW

Gnome said:


> Found on facebook. Looks like someone "fixed" a sawzall oops.


Or they took a wall out and put a beam in. I rewired a kitchen where that happened a few years earlier. The hack carpenter buried 4 j-boxes.


----------



## readydave8

Didn't get a pic

But HO said on phone "paddle fan coming apart," I asked if he meant coming loose from ceiling, he said no the fan's coming apart

So got there and mounting bracket hanging by one screw in fiberglas box

But the other screw didn't come out, it broke off. I think got loose and torque of fan broke it


----------



## Kevin

Not really sure if this is as good of a gem...

1 receptacle mounted in the back of each cabinet without a switch to shut them off when the door is shut.

I don't consider it a big deal, because these Homeowners only want the receptacles for their battery powered toothbrush, but the next owners? I dunno what they'll do.

I was only here to run network cables...


----------



## Frank DuVal

I don't see a problem. You put them in appliance garages too, right? Could run a toaster with the door closed.


----------



## Coppersmith

Frank DuVal said:


> I don't see a problem. You put them in appliance garages too, right? Could run a toaster with the door closed.


Make sure the paper towels are stored next to the toaster.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I was on a service call and seen this in a Steel Compay today

Does being on the roof make this OK?????


----------



## readydave8

*same ol' getting tired of it*

when does it end?


----------



## readydave8

open ground


----------



## Mobius87

Yesterday's find under a mobile home.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

readydave8 said:


> open ground


I'll raise you a ground wire that was prepped when the house was built, tucked into the box, forgotten about when the receptacle was replaced with a used one (as indicated by the copper wire on the ground screw), and finally connected when i changed the receptacles (this one became a GFCI rather than fed from another GFCI).


----------



## Kevin

Haha, I found this. Its old but still.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...an-men-use-two-ladders-change-light-bulb.html


----------



## batwing44

*at least you can hide a cut off stud,but this!*

https://scontent.fyhz1-1.fna.fbcdn....=282d690b3737ce5d8f98551d6d952f1f&oe=5F44A09A


----------



## Wirenuting

batwing44 said:


> https://scontent.fyhz1-1.fna.fbcdn....=282d690b3737ce5d8f98551d6d952f1f&oe=5F44A09A


Now if he straightens out that top trim screw I would call it a win.


----------



## telsa

batwing44 said:


> https://scontent.fyhz1-1.fna.fbcdn....=282d690b3737ce5d8f98551d6d952f1f&oe=5F44A09A


It must be DIY. :vs_laugh:


----------



## joe-nwt

telsa said:


> It must be DIY. :vs_laugh:


I couldn't lay the blame for that one on the electrician, pro or not.


----------



## joe-nwt

On a closer look, maybe I could!


----------



## Norcal

joe-nwt said:


> I couldn't lay the blame for that one on the electrician, pro or not.







joe-nwt said:


> On a closer look, maybe I could!





I blame it on whoever framed it, hack framer due to funky door framing, leading to hack finish carpentry.


----------



## MotoGP1199

I'm assuming they probly added in door where there didn't used to be one. If not then I blame the electrician for putting it so close to the door framing. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

*assisted care*

they bought neighboring house and are remodeling so as to have more room for disabled and elderly

insulation completely gone, sorry pic is fuzzy:


----------



## readydave8

*more*

the 2nd pic is result of previous upgrade

I said on the invoice that house needs rewired 3 times, Ben Franklin more powerful than me probably


----------



## Max C.

Gnome said:


> Found on facebook. Looks like someone "fixed" a sawzall oops.


Artistry. Plastic staples, blue Carlon box and all! I just hope they removed the bonding screw from that neutral bar, given its a sub panel and all


----------



## samgregger

Max C. said:


> Artistry. Plastic staples, blue Carlon box and all! I just hope they removed the bonding screw from that neutral bar, given its a sub panel and all


I feel sorry if anyone tries to put a GFCI breaker on any of those branches


----------



## zoltan

smrt


----------



## rjniles

zoltan said:


> smrt



I like it but he should have used conduit for the string. Plumbing pipe is a no no:smile:


----------



## MotoGP1199

zoltan said:


> smrt


Looks like half of the skills listed on this guys truck were used for that ingenious installation.


----------



## MikeFL

zoltan said:


> smrt


nice job on the hole in the toggle.


----------



## Funksparky

MotoGP1199 said:


> Looks like half of the skills listed on this guys truck were used for that ingenious installation.



Ha! As if anyone can “specialize” in that many things. Ridiculous. Jerk off all trades- master of none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

Wait honey I'm still charging my EV the wet cloths will just have to wait until I can make the transfer.


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> Wait honey I'm still charging my EV the wet cloths will just have to wait until I can make the transfer.


I've been asked a few times to price out a transfer switch on the dryer circuit for an EV charger... so we sold them a whole service upgrade! Lol


----------



## samgregger

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've been asked a few times to price out a transfer switch on the dryer circuit for an EV charger... so we sold them a whole service upgrade! Lol


Tap the bus and let er' rip!


----------



## zoltan

Open 1" sealtite (habitrail) ends in 480vac penthouse loft with a view. Animals still managed to leave droppings all over the floor
Attached Files:


----------



## readydave8

*today's flying taps*

why do I keep finding so many?


----------



## readydave8

*I don't care how you did it up north*

this is how we do washing machine drain in Georgia


----------



## Coppersmith

readydave8 said:


> why do I keep finding so many?


Because not enough houses are burning down. People respond to consequences. Not much else.


----------



## didntdoit

readydave8 said:


> this is how we do washing machine drain in Georgia


 We could do that, if you don't mind not doing regular laundry (but only for 2 maybe 3 months). It would encourage social distancing. And I thank you reminder for winter.


----------



## MikeFL

readydave8 said:


> this is how we do washing machine drain in Georgia


Down here it's not uncommon to find washer, dryer & water heater all outside permanently.


----------



## batwing44

Max C. said:


> We must have worked for the same guy
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> What isn't wrong about this video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRYa5vSWxI


Very hard to watch!


----------



## readydave8

*why?*

something else I occasionally come across

someone added a circuit, but to get power put cord cap on romex and plugged it in

seen several where there was no receptacle available and so put adapter in basement keyless to have a place to plug in (really 2 adapter, the one that screws into lampholder and the 3-to-2 grounding adapter)


----------



## Rob-Bryant

readydave8 said:


> something else I occasionally come across
> 
> someone added a circuit, but to get power put cord cap on romex and plugged it in
> 
> seen several where there was no receptacle available and so put adapter in basement keyless to have a place to plug in (really 2 adapter, the one that screws into lampholder and the 3-to-2 grounding adapter)


and what is that drain hose coming down right next to that mess?


----------



## micromind

Rob-Bryant said:


> and what is that drain hose coming down right next to that mess?


I wouldn't be surprised if that's the dishwasher power and drain.


----------



## u2slow

Rob-Bryant said:


> and what is that drain hose coming down right next to that mess?


Looks like Core-line (ENT) to me...


----------



## Frank DuVal

readydave8 said:


> something else I occasionally come across
> 
> someone added a circuit, but to get power put cord cap on romex and plugged it in
> 
> seen several where there was no receptacle available and so put adapter in basement keyless to have a place to plug in (really 2 adapter, the one that screws into lampholder and the 3-to-2 grounding adapter)


Hey, get out of my parent's basement!:vs_laugh:

I did that (using receptacle on porcelain lampholder) when I was 10 or so, to get power to my workbench. But, since all I had was used gear, I put a Fused Safety Switch in the BX (didn't have Romex, but had BX) so that when leaving the basement I turned off all the power that new circuit fed. It was removed when I sold the house in the last 10 years. Oh, I did get some "Romex" later to replace the BX, but it was the brand of aluminum NM sold by Sears back in the late 60s. Ha!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Norcal

micromind said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's the dishwasher power and drain.





My thoughts exactly, mickey mouse DW install.


----------



## arbitarytwist

Norcal said:


> My thoughts exactly, mickey mouse DW install.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Kevin

readydave8 said:


> something else I occasionally come across
> 
> 
> 
> someone added a circuit, but to get power put cord cap on romex and plugged it in
> 
> 
> 
> seen several where there was no receptacle available and so put adapter in basement keyless to have a place to plug in (really 2 adapter, the one that screws into lampholder and the 3-to-2 grounding adapter)


Heck, I did this to "temporarily " power some attic lights. Open the hatch, plug the stuff in. Only live when you're in the attic.

One of these days I have to go back and finish that job... i need to cut into the NM cable and install a switch on it instead so I can get my cord cap back lol


----------



## readydave8

micromind said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's the dishwasher power and drain.


yes it is!


----------



## Max C.

Life sure gets interesting when you're trying to find the other end of that 14/3...and its landed in a three-gang box buried by the stone guys!










I'm sure whoever installed this was filled with such pride 










Perfect:


----------



## cmdr_suds

My panel has been hacked.


----------



## LARMGUY




----------



## just the cowboy

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Roof trusses aren't important are they?
> 
> *also from facebook*


I saw a dummy do this. He cut ALL the cross braces in the truss to make space in the attic. Problem was he did it on a duplex that shared trusses, yep when he cut the last one his ceiling dropped and so did his neighbors.


----------



## just the cowboy

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Looks like someone hit a vermiculite vein. I used to hate that stuff


----------



## MHElectric

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like someone hit a vermiculite vein. I used to hate that stuff


I've only run into that stuff once or twice. 

It was a huge shock when I pulled that hammer drill out of the block and kitty litter starting pouring down!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Norcal

From another forum.

















Nothing was ever right with this switch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like someone hit a vermiculite vein. I used to hate that stuff


It can ruin an otherwise great day!


----------



## just the cowboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> It can ruin an otherwise great day!


Wish I had the pictures, I was only the apprentice at the time. Jman drilled 1 1/4 hole for conduit to pass through. When he pulled bit out the vermiculite poured out of both sides of the wall. Amazing how much comes out so quick. 
He reports it to carpenter shop and they say no problem we got this new spray foam stuff they just came out with. They bring out 2 -5 gallon cylinders and fill the blocks back up. 
Yep you know what happens next. 

Cowboy


----------



## cuba_pete

Norcal said:


> From another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was ever right with this switch.


I that power going up or down?


----------



## Norcal

cuba_pete said:


> I that power going up or down?





I would hope that power enters the top. Some years ago, I was going to swap phases at a disco, started to loosen connections on the load side until I did a quick conduit trace, & realized that they brought power in at the bottom, quickly reversed what I had done & did it elsewhere, the photo brought back memories as both the rusted safety switch in the photo, & the load side fed switches are ITE Vacubreak switches.


----------



## LARMGUY

Go to 14:40


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> Wish I had the pictures, I was only the apprentice at the time. Jman drilled 1 1/4 hole for conduit to pass through. When he pulled bit out the vermiculite poured out of both sides of the wall. Amazing how much comes out so quick.
> He reports it to carpenter shop and they say no problem we got this new spray foam stuff they just came out with. They bring out 2 -5 gallon cylinders and fill the blocks back up.
> Yep you know what happens next.
> 
> Cowboy


Yes, in a word...EXPANSION!


----------



## Rainwater01

I found this in Haiti. Anybody want one? I can send you the schematic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

LARMGUY said:


> Go to 14:40
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGpolHzCEMA


"An electrician on-site." Sure


----------



## zoltan

i got a notification that a facility was in ESD. Farmer got a little rowdy. 1" RMC run got pushed a few feet, stretching the run and breaking the esd wire and spare.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Won't let me post an image...
https://ibb.co/xq9x96s


----------



## Forge Boyz

Nutmegger777 said:


> Won't let me post an image...
> https://ibb.co/xq9x96s


That is impressive! Any background on it?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

Forge Boyz said:


> That is impressive! Any background on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


This is in Russia. A buddy of mine is an industrial maintenance guy at a heavy machinery manufacturing plant. This is an underground vault. Supposedly the guy doing the drilling was looking at the wrong blueprint of the facility's grounds.


----------



## samgregger

Reminds me of


----------



## MikeFL

Nutmegger777 said:


> This is in Russia. A buddy of mine is an industrial maintenance guy at a heavy machinery manufacturing plant. This is an underground vault. Supposedly the guy doing the drilling was looking at the wrong blueprint of the facility's grounds.


Wrong floor!


----------



## wcord

My son sent me this from the shop he works at. Electrician is changing out the service and apparently this is the how he got the pvc to line up :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Max C.

Seems legit...


----------



## joe-nwt

Thought this looked weird when I walked past it.









Must have been the HVAC guy......


----------



## CWL

joe-nwt said:


> Thought this looked weird when I walked past it.
> View attachment 151296
> 
> 
> Must have been the HVAC guy......
> 
> View attachment 151297


Yep. The screw is definitely too long for the application. Battery looks a little corroded as well.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Can I have my check now. I'm finished😁


----------



## Rainwater01

I hate to see what this guys work looks like when he knows it’ll be behind drywall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

So this fellow got their neutral from an outlet under the sink and got their hot wire from the outlet to the right of the sink. They hid the single hot wire behind the trim.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

From another site, it was a panel relocation done under a home owners permit by an unlicensed contractor. The inspector asked for the drywall to be removed and guess what he found.










Tim.


----------



## Quickservice

canbug said:


> From another site, it was a panel relocation done under a home owners permit by an unlicensed contractor. The inspector asked for the drywall to be removed and guess what he found.
> 
> View attachment 151421
> 
> 
> Tim.


What a disaster! I bet the majority of the guys on ET can relate to this. I recently found a ton of open splices in one clump in the attic of a brand new condo.


----------



## Coppersmith

canbug said:


> The inspector asked for the drywall to be removed ...


How often does that happen? Never heard of an inspector asking for drywall removal.


----------



## canbug

I only know of one time that the inspector asked to open up a wall. They do have the authority to ask but rarely do.
I bet in this case, someone may have suggested that he look behind the wall?

Tim.


----------



## Quickservice

Coppersmith said:


> How often does that happen? Never heard of an inspector asking for drywall removal.


I did know of one inspector years ago who was so fed up with a horrible "hack Work" electrician that he would question everything. The inspector would come to the counter of my favorite SH and tell us stories about the guy's shoddy work. One of the classics was catching the guy cutting his ground rods in half. Another... stealing nails from the carpenters and using them as Romex staples. Another, was using no staples at all in crawl spaces... he just strung the Romex across the ground! The list went on and on.


----------



## wcord

Coppersmith said:


> How often does that happen? Never heard of an inspector asking for drywall removal.


Had a job where there were no building, electrical or plumbing/mechanical permits.
We went in to add some data (with permit) and when the owner went for his occupancy permit and the **** hit the fan.
They had to open the walls to show the framing and new wiring. Made them scope the underslab drainage.


----------



## wcord

Where's the edit feature.
Stupid auto correct messed up underslab


----------



## Quickservice

wcord said:


> Had a job where there were no building, electrical or plumbing/mechanical permits.
> We went in to add some data (with permit) and when the owner went for his occupancy permit and the **** hit the fan.
> They had to open the walls to show the framing and new wiring. Made them scope the underslab drainage.


There is an old Southern/hillbilly saying for that..... "That will learn'em!"


----------



## Quickservice

Man oh man... @MechanicalDVR should be proud... this thread will forever hold the record... 12,101 posts - 606 pages!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quickservice said:


> Man oh man... @MechanicalDVR should be proud... this thread will forever hold the record... 12,101 posts - 606 pages!


I had hundreds of pics of the "what in the southern fried hell is this" on my cellphone when I started this.


----------



## Quickservice

MechanicalDVR said:


> I had hundreds of pics of the "what in the southern fried hell is this" on my cellphone when I started this.


I would have had tons of them too but never knew that this forum existed.


----------



## Quickservice

MechanicalDVR said:


> I had hundreds of pics of the "what in the southern fried hell is this" on my cellphone when I started this.


Plus, I see that many of your pictures launched lengthy "Off Topic" discussions.


----------



## Wirenuting

Quickservice said:


> I would have had tons of them too but never knew that this forum existed.


This section is great...
A person could learn to be an electrician if they don't do the things posted here.. 
I just don't know why @MechanicalDVR has been going behind me taking all these pictures of my work.


----------



## Rainwater01

I wish I took a photo of the outside of this one. If you need a flood light and switch outside make sure you tie a knot around a stick so it doesn’t pull out while you’re working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> I wish I took a photo of the outside of this one. If you need a flood light and switch outside make sure you tie a knot around a stick so it doesn’t pull out while you’re working on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mama! How old is that building/house?


----------



## MikeFL

Quickservice said:


> Mama! How old is that building/house?


Reminds me of a story.

A now late friend of mine was a retired New York State Trooper. We were very good friends & neighbors. One day (while still a trooper) he gets a call for a welfare check on an elder. He goes to the house and everything seems normal. He calls the daughter back and says I went to your mom's home, everything seemed normal, she's not there. In the spring he gets another call from the daughter "I think I found mom." There was a stain on the ceiling similar to that photo above. It was grandma thawing out and oozing through the ceiling. Seems grandma liked to go up in the attic and read a book. She'd lean against the far side of the warm brick chimney while reading her book. Looking from the entry to the attic, you'd never know she was there. She had died there one day reading a book. It was winter and she froze that night. In the spring she thawed out. 

I'll never look at another stained ceiling the same way again.


----------



## Rainwater01

Quickservice said:


> Mama! How old is that building/house?


It’s a really old church but the guy said that wire was installed about 7 years ago by an old man. 

Of course that extension cord went to a piece of romex that he just stripped the insulation off of and wrapped the wire around it. The romex went to a junction box only 6’ past where he spliced it.


----------



## Rainwater01

Max C. said:


> "An electrician on-site." Sure


Ha. That’s rough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

I had the pleasure of changing this panel out the other day. Note the door bell transformer 1/8” from the main lug at the bottom of the panel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> It’s a really old church but the guy said that wire was installed about 7 years ago by an old man.
> 
> Of course that extension cord went to a piece of romex that he just stripped the insulation off of and wrapped the wire around it. The romex went to a junction box only 6’ past where he spliced it.


I wish I had taken some pictures of the wiring in old Baptist church that my team worked on forever trying to get them up to code. It was absolutely the worse rats nest of wiring I have ever encountered. I could only imagine how many non-electrician church members (With good intentions) had cobbled it all together. The city lowered the boom on them following a fire caused by a faulty job of hooking up a heat pump air handler unit in the attic.


----------



## Quickservice

MikeFL said:


> Reminds me of a story.
> 
> A now late friend of mine was a retired New York State Trooper. We were very good friends & neighbors. One day (while still a trooper) he gets a call for a welfare check on an elder. He goes to the house and everything seems normal. He calls the daughter back and says I went to your mom's home, everything seemed normal, she's not there. In the spring he gets another call from the daughter "I think I found mom." There was a stain on the ceiling similar to that photo above. It was grandma thawing out and oozing through the ceiling. Seems grandma liked to go up in the attic and read a book. She'd lean against the far side of the warm brick chimney while reading her book. Looking from the entry to the attic, you'd never know she was there. She had died there one day reading a book. It was winter and she froze that night. In the spring she thawed out.
> 
> *I'll never look at another stained ceiling the same way again.*


Whew!!! Makes me leery now about climbing into any more attics of really old buildings. 

I did encounter a dead dog once in a crawl space.


----------



## micromind

Rainwater01 said:


> I had the pleasure of changing this panel out the other day. Note the door bell transformer 1/8” from the main lug at the bottom of the panel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work on the new one.


----------



## JRas

How this passed inspection was beyond me, panel had other wrongdoings as well.


----------



## joe-nwt

Proper lugs are way over-rated.


----------



## JRas

Found this at a remodel


----------



## wcord

Quickservice said:


> Whew!!! Makes me leery now about climbing into any more attics of really old buildings.
> 
> I did encounter a dead dog once in a crawl space.


As long as the shiny objects don't blink, its safe to go there lol


----------



## Rainwater01

JRas said:


> Found this at a remodel


It looks like somebody was in the middle of a war zone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

canbug said:


> done under a home owners permit by an unlicensed contractor.
> 
> Tim.


I'm on a job where the contractor was going to run a conduit or wire for me in the wall they were building. I told them no, If you do that then you can explain to the customer why I'm not returning. 

A few days later I'm talking with the contractor and he tells me that "there are ways for him to do electrical work under a homeowner permit"... this is coming from a guy that doesn't know what kind of drywall screws to use with the steel studs he's never worked with before...


----------



## oldsparky52

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'm on a job where the contractor was going to run a conduit or wire for me in the wall they were building. I told them no, If you do that then you can explain to the customer why I'm not returning.
> 
> A few days later I'm talking with the contractor and he tells me that "there are ways for him to do electrical work under a homeowner permit"... this is coming from a guy that doesn't know what kind of drywall screws to use with the steel studs he's never worked with before...


That's when I say "sounds good, I'll go cancel my permit and you can have at it".


----------



## Kevin

oldsparky52 said:


> That's when I say "sounds good, I'll go cancel my permit and you can have at it".


I'd love to see him get a homeowner permit on the commercial job haha 

I thought about saying that... I really did, but the pay is too good from the client to turn down.

I'm their on-call guy for everything now. Not many electricians in this city that can go from wiring an office to wiring network gear to fixing the phone paging system to wiring new phone jacks for the VOIP system.


----------



## JRaef

joe-nwt said:


> Proper lugs are way over-rated.
> 
> View attachment 151515


Ring to fork conversion... because they don’t make fork tongue lugs that large.


----------



## Max C.

This is too good!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Max C. said:


> This is too good!


Its painfull to watch him use wire strippers, and then see the 1/2" of bare wires sticking out on each wire nut he then taped up.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Went to help a friend out at his house and found this. Check the neutral for the 100 amp subpanel and the 70 amp breaker (missing handle tie, with 6awg wire) for another sub panel. The two 15 am SP on the bottom were also supplying a MWBC. Also some doubled up breakers, even though one is empty and an extra space

The wire tracer helped me find why the sconces wouldn't work.


----------



## Service Call

MotoGP1199 said:


> Went to help a friend out at his house and found this. Check the neutral for the 100 amp subpanel and the 70 amp breaker (missing handle tie, with 6awg wire) for another sub panel. The two 15 am SP on the bottom were also supplying a MWBC. Also some doubled up breakers, even though one is empty and an extra space
> 
> The wire tracer helped me find why the sconces wouldn't work.
> View attachment 151576
> 
> View attachment 151577


How about half the neutral wire not terminated on the left?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Service Call said:


> How about half the neutral wire not terminated on the left?


Thats the neutral for the 100a subpanel, my jaw dropped when I saw that


----------



## readydave8

I kept saying original fuse box was in this wall (due to routes wiring was run), customer was sure that it was not














Finally got frustrated enough to open wall.

Plenty of room and wire length for these junctions to have gone in attic.

Only one burnt wire, guess its been there since early '70s


----------



## readydave8

had a pic of the burnt wiring but came out too fuzzy


----------



## readydave8

why are electricians so expensive when the work is so simple and easy that HO can do?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Stopped by a friend's new house to troubleshoot some lights. Pulled out one of the smart switches and found this.


----------



## Quickservice

MotoGP1199 said:


> Stopped by a friend's new house to troubleshoot some lights. Pulled out one of the smart switches and found this.
> 
> View attachment 151683


You have got to be kidding!


----------



## joe-nwt

Quickservice said:


> You have got to be kidding!


Not that uncommon. That, right there, is the reason for the requirement for neutrals at switch locations. People were doing it anyway.


----------



## Quickservice

joe-nwt said:


> Not that uncommon. That, right there, is the reason for the requirement for neutrals at switch locations. People were doing it anyway.


I guess it being a switch eases the pain somewhat. I found out when I went to Venezuela on a mission trip that they put a jumper connecting the neutral screw to the ground screw on every 120V outlet. I even drew them a diagram in the attempt to explain how dangerous that was (Unbalanced load/neutral back feed, etc), but I'm sure it is still going on.


----------



## joe-nwt

Yes, it's live.


----------



## MotoGP1199

A friend sent this to me today. This is on a brand new city pool, not even plastered yet. The contactor is for pool light circuits (see connections).
There is no GFCI anywhere and they are sharing neutrals on single pole breakers.


----------



## MikeFL

Somebody needs to step up and say something before someone dies.


----------



## 205490

Found this (amongst many more) homeowner says the nice "electrician" down the street did a side job...and "the price was right"


----------



## 205490

CA C-10 said:


> View attachment 151891
> 
> Found this (amongst many more) homeowner says the nice "electrician" down the street did a side job...and "the price was right"


----------



## canbug

Not my handiwork.

Tim.


----------



## Viggmundir

I saw something similar on a job a did last year. Replacing a service on a school building(skate shack). Building had been moved in from elsewhere, so meter socket wasn't needed, so jumpers had been put in at some point like your screwdrivers. They used nails... the big spike ones, but still nails. Plus no cover plate over the meter hole, so after I'm not sure how many years they were quite rusty. At least it was high enough up the kids couldn't stick their fingers in it...


----------



## MikeFL

I've seen rebar used before. I think it was #3 or thereabouts.


----------



## CWL

I worked for a company that sent a bunch of equipment to mexico around 2000. When our guys got there to install the equipment the buss plugs had copper pipe in them instead of fuses.


----------



## readydave8

handyman struck again


----------



## readydave8

how to re-feed K&T


----------



## Funksparky

readydave8 said:


> how to re-feed K&T


Ahhhh! So thats how it’s done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan

14g MWBC on breakers 2 and 4. #2 had been heavily loaded


----------



## joe-nwt

Must be a pleasure to perform maintenance on that neutral bus.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Got a call for some work from a new customer and this is what I found. Some of the LFMC is 15' without any clamps. 120v cables going into bell boxes with cord grips on permanent equipment. Everything is tapped off everything else. Too much to list. The whole room is a Gem. And YES that receptacle is directly behind the panel.


----------



## Switched

MotoGP1199 said:


> Got a call for some work from a new customer and this is what I found. Some of the LFMC is 15' without any clamps. 120v cables going into bell boxes with cord grips on permanent equipment. Everything is tapped off everything else. Too much to list. The whole room is a Gem. And YES that receptacle is directly behind the panel.
> 
> View attachment 152121
> View attachment 152122
> View attachment 152123
> View attachment 152124
> View attachment 152125
> View attachment 152126
> 
> View attachment 152128


That EC is a creative SOB


----------



## MotoGP1199

I'm thinking this room was done by a maintenance guy who "knows lectrical". You would also think it would be easier to move the receptacle than space the entire panel out. lol


----------



## micromind

zoltan said:


> 14g MWBC on breakers 2 and 4. #2 had been heavily loaded
> View attachment 152118



At least they chose the right brand of breaker to replace the 15 that kept tripping.........

I'm half-apprised it wasn't a 30.


----------



## Quickservice

CA C-10 said:


> View attachment 151891
> 
> Found this (amongst many more) homeowner says the nice "electrician" down the street did a side job...and "the price was right"


I was wiring a house in a brand new subdivision and a young electrician was roughing in the house next to mine. After he left one day I went over to spy on his work and found that every single home run was laying on the ground of the crawl space. I checked after the final inspection and found that they all were still that way.


----------



## just the cowboy

Service Call said:


> How about half the neutral wire not terminated on the left?


That is called a pressure connection, it presses against the connection.


----------



## jw0445

MotoGP1199 said:


> I'm thinking this room was done by a maintenance guy who "knows lectrical". You would also think it would be easier to move the receptacle than space the entire panel out. lol


I believe the panel was spaced out to align with the conduit coming out of the floor. No sense wasting space behind the panel I'll put a receptacle there......


----------



## LGLS

Quickservice said:


> I was wiring a house in a brand new subdivision and a young electrician was roughing in the house next to mine. After he left one day I went over to spy on his work and found that every single home run was laying of the ground of the crawl space. I checked after the final inspection and found that they all were still that way.


Each house a separate bid?


----------



## ppsh

Elevator techs decided to make their own 3 pole 125.


----------



## ppsh




----------



## wcord

ppsh said:


> Elevator techs decided to make their own 3 pole 125.


nope, that's the way they are made


----------



## Quickservice

MotoGP1199 said:


> Got a call for some work from a new customer and this is what I found. Some of the LFMC is 15' without any clamps. 120v cables going into bell boxes with cord grips on permanent equipment. Everything is tapped off everything else. Too much to list. The whole room is a Gem. And YES that receptacle is directly behind the panel.
> 
> View attachment 152121
> View attachment 152122
> View attachment 152123
> View attachment 152124
> View attachment 152125
> View attachment 152126
> 
> View attachment 152128


I have been working on a green house where the wiring is about this bad. A sticker in all four of the FPE panels indicated that all the wiring was done by R&R Environmental Inc.


----------



## Quickservice

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Each house a separate bid?


Around here each Resi GC almost always uses the same electrical contractor for all his houses, I'm not aware of bidding ever being done on houses in our general area. I wired three of the houses that my GC built in that subdivision. I did witness a first in that subdivision, a GC and all his subs walked off a job because the HO was so insanely picky, demanding, and constantly making changes. The crazy owner asked my GC to finish the house but he refused.


----------



## Ty the electric guy

wcord said:


> nope, that's the way they are made


Are you serious? Looks like 2 2-poles with a handle tie


----------



## tjb

Ty the electric guy said:


> Are you serious? Looks like 2 2-poles with a handle tie


Shunt trip.


----------



## Norcal

ppsh said:


>


Nice, a Zinsco main and a Zinsco II breaker together. Rather fitting.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Norcal said:


> Nice, a Zinsco main and a Zinsco II breaker together. Rather fitting.


Is that a conduit running completely through the panel in the back?


----------



## MotoGP1199

wcord said:


> nope, that's the way they are made


I don't think so, are you sure? The eaton 3 pole breakers i've seen like that are the BR3100 that look similar to this BR3100. I don't think they even make a non bolt-on 3 pole 125amp breaker, looks like they only go up to 100a. I think the guy definitely made his own breaker because he needed a 125a 3 pole. Are you only seeing the 3 pole breaker section and not the 4th pole above in the picture? Easy to miss.











tjb said:


> Shunt trip.


If it was shunt trip the 4 section on the breaker would have two terminals for the coil, not just one. And the handle tie would go across all 4 sections.


----------



## ppsh

It is most definitely two BR2125s tied together.


----------



## ppsh

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is that a conduit running completely through the panel in the back?


The schedule 40 pvc is used as bus bar insulation on lots of zinsco and milbank pedestals.


----------



## micromind

Ty the electric guy said:


> Are you serious? Looks like 2 2-poles with a handle tie


I agree. 

Note that the gap between the 2 top poles is tight, the one in the middle has a small gap and the 2 bottom ones, no gap. The no gap ones are factory riveted together, the gapped one is between 2 two-pole breakers.


----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> I don't think so, are you sure? The eaton 3 pole breakers i've seen like that are the BR3100 that look similar to this BR3100. I don't think they even make a non bolt-on 3 pole 125amp breaker, looks like they only go up to 100a. I think the guy definitely made his own breaker because he needed a 125a 3 pole. Are you only seeing the 3 pole breaker section and not the 4th pole above in the picture? Easy to miss.
> View attachment 152173
> 
> 
> 
> If it was shunt trip the 4 section on the breaker would have two terminals for the coil, not just one. And the handle tie would go across all 4 sections.
> View attachment 152172


 One possible reason this table doesn't list 125s is because it's for 240/415 volts. 

I have seen 2 pole 120/240 125s but not 3 pole.

Also, note the 3KA interrupting rating.


----------



## wcord

Ty the electric guy said:


> Are you serious? Looks like 2 2-poles with a handle tie


I stand corrected. Didn't look at the 125 above the tie


----------



## Quickservice

micromind said:


> One possible reason this table doesn't list 125s is because it's for 240/415 volts.
> 
> I have seen 2 pole 120/240 125s but not 3 pole.
> 
> Also, note the 3KA interrupting rating.


I digress here because what we are looking at is a jerry-rigged setup with Eaton breakers... but Bryant did make a plug-in BJ3125, but a Cutler-Hammer rep told me that CH (Now Eaton) dropped it because UL would not renew the listing on it.


----------



## Quickservice

@MechanicalDVR  ... if this keeps up your thread is going to reach 1,000,000 posts.


----------



## MikeFL

Is Mech still around? Haven't seen much of him.

Do you mean 1MM views?


----------



## Quickservice

MikeFL said:


> Is Mech still around? Haven't seen much of him.
> 
> Do you mean 1MM views?


My bad... the 700,000+ number is *VIEWS*.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I found this one looking for a lost neutral in a room light.


----------



## Quickservice

MikeFL said:


> Is Mech still around? Haven't seen much of him.
> 
> Do you mean 1MM views?


I saw where Mech LIKED several posts about a month ago. I also saw one of his posts where he mentioned that he was having some health problems. I guess he just doesn't get on here as often as he used to.


----------



## gpop

Weather proof transfer switch


----------



## gpop

We need the serial number.









That's going to be a problem.










Im guessing the 15 amp breaker was a tad slow on clearing a lightning strike


----------



## Quickservice

gpop said:


> Weather proof transfer switch
> 
> Hope you didn't have to wade in there and work on it hot.
> 
> View attachment 152204


----------



## gpop

nope just called in a vac truck to clear the street drain then waited for the water to go down.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Handyman was asked to change the range hood, but wire was not long enough.

Fixed!!!

He wondered why the breaker kept tripping[emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

TheBigAndy said:


> Handyman was asked to change the range hood, but wire was not long enough.
> 
> Fixed!!!
> 
> He wondered why the breaker kept tripping[emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unreal!!!!


----------



## Quickservice

I decided to rate the worse cluttered garages that I have encountered in my career. Our Associate Pastor's garage (Which had no pathway for getting anywhere) still rates as #1.... A lawyer friend (Who by-the-way had a refrigerator sitting in front of his FPE panel) is #2... A client who is a school teacher is #3.... the list goes on!


----------



## Service Call

Was asked to look at the wiring to water heater today. Sorta non compliant. Surprised it didn’t short.


----------



## Service Call

TheBigAndy said:


> Handyman was asked to change the range hood, but wire was not long enough.
> 
> Fixed!!!
> 
> He wondered why the breaker kept tripping[emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn.... not even taped.


----------



## Switched

Nice hot tub hookup.


----------



## micromind

Switched said:


> View attachment 152288
> Nice hot tub hookup.


Well, it has a GFI, it doesn't need a ground....right???


----------



## Switched

micromind said:


> Well, it has a GFI, it doesn't need a ground....right???


It was funny...

Called out to the job because a home inspector called out a #8 al wire connected to a 20a breaker. No biggie, a 240v range circuit had been converted to a gas unit.

But a few things caught my eye, one being the #8 NM 2w hooked up to a 50a breaker labeled “Spa”.

Told the real estate agent that what I saw was going into my invoice. It turned into $2500 worth of work.

He was not happy, but I was.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Switched said:


> View attachment 152288
> Nice hot tub hookup.


Its a main panel spa pack, hahaha. Scary how so much of this crap is done and how many people charge for this type of stuff.


----------



## Quickservice

Switched said:


> Don't you just love HVAC, Hot Tub, and other various appliance *installers* who think they are electricians.
> View attachment 152288
> Nice hot tub hookup.


----------



## Service Call




----------



## Switched

Service Call said:


>


That is awesome. Do you have a pic with the cover off? I am really intrigued.


----------



## MotoGP1199

I definitely want to see how that QO breaker is connected/installed in the Homline panel.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## MotoGP1199

Finding the right Burndy Tap was too difficult.................Problem solved.


----------



## Switched




----------



## Switched




----------



## micromind

Switched said:


> If the system is 120/208, #12 is ok for a 4500W 240V water heater provided it's a 20 amp breaker.
> View attachment 152373


----------



## Switched

If it was... but it wasn’t.

It was fed with a 10-3 to the jbox. Then tapped off for the water heater, the furnace, the basement lights and receptacles, and the first floor bathroom.

One of those HVAC/Plumbing/Electrical contractors that “Cross Trains” their service techs.

Apparently they don’t really train them anything beyond a white shirt, booties and a smile!

(Yeah, some of them out there are good, this wasn’t one of them.)


----------



## Service Call

Switched said:


> That is awesome. Do you have a pic with the cover off? I am really intrigued.


No, but I know what they did. They pressed the buss flanges together so that the QO breaker rested against the inside of the stabs. This was an electrical contractor that did it.


----------



## Easy

These picture is mind blowing. I guess they wanted the electrical to match the look of the home. It's sad really because you can tell by the condition of the exterior of the home that this is either a very poor person or a slumlord rental property.


----------



## Switched

Easy said:


> These picture is mind blowing. I guess they wanted the electrical to match the look of the home. It's sad really because you can tell by the condition of the exterior of the home that this is either a very poor person or a slumlord rental property.


Are you talking about the ones I posted?


----------



## Switched

This was funny. Commercial building could figure out how to turn the lights on/off? They just had an electrical contractor out and he said he’d fixed it!


Dude disconnected a time clock/photocell setup and just threw in a programmable switch. One he didn’t bother programming or tell them about. It was just laying in the jbox behind the screwed on cover.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Got to love it when a true craftsman is paid good money to install a drive where there was an existing motor starter and they phase color their new wires all the wrong colors. They also left the mag starter in AFTER the drive with no interlock with the drive. There is a switch in pump pit to turn off the mag starter as well..


----------



## Easy

Switched said:


> Are you talking about the ones I posted?


Yes


----------



## Switched

Easy said:


> Yes


Nah... House was originally a duplex built in 1910. Somewhere along the lines converted to a SFD. Previous owners probably neglected it, but the new one is the coolest customer I’ve ever worked with in my career.

The whole place was rewired, and two new services installed. A 200a for the main dwelling and a 100a for the detached shop.

This lady dumped good money and hired really good contractors.


----------



## Easy

Switched said:


> Nah... House was originally a duplex built in 1910. Somewhere along the lines converted to a SFD. Previous owners probably neglected it, but the new one is the coolest customer I’ve ever worked with in my career.
> 
> The whole place was rewired, and two new services installed. A 200a for the main dwelling and a 100a for the detached shop.
> 
> This lady dumped good money and hired really good contractors.


I think it's awesome when people get into their work. Fixing up an old place is like art work. Your getting exercise and getting paid for it.  Play some music and enjoy the project. Be Safe !!!!


----------



## Switched

Easy said:


> I think it's awesome when people get into their work. Fixing up an old place is like art work. Your getting exercise and getting paid for it.  Play some music and enjoy the project. Be Safe !!!!


My bread and butter for years was rewiring old homes in SF. Absolutely loved it, I miss that work.


----------



## Quickservice




----------



## samgregger

Quickservice said:


> View attachment 152698


Here's a pretty good training / demonstration video on the subject -


----------



## readydave8

I guess they weren't as stiff when he crammed them in there but man what a hard box to work in


----------



## readydave8

Same old story, remode














ling being done and carpenters could change out a few light fixtures. HO didn't think finished product looked quite right.


----------



## joe-nwt

What's wrong with that? Just pile some cookbooks in front......


----------



## Kevin

MotoGP1199 said:


> Finding the right Burndy Tap was too difficult.................Problem solved.
> View attachment 152372


What did he do wrong? They look like self tappers to me, isn't that what they're for??


----------



## Quickservice

readydave8 said:


> Same old story, remode
> View attachment 152738
> View attachment 152739
> ling being done and carpenters could change out a few light fixtures. *HO didn't think finished product looked quite right.*


You think??!! I'm impressed that they used a Tan Twister for the ground.


----------



## cmdr_suds

A little tape will keep it safe


----------



## Switched

cmdr_suds said:


> View attachment 152775
> 
> A little tape will keep it safe


lol... At first look I thought it resembled a tombstone!

Of course it may very well be one for someone soon enough


----------



## MotoGP1199

cmdr_suds said:


> View attachment 152775
> 
> A little tape will keep it safe


Well he did add a drain "tee" at the bottom. "esss ok, no pro-lem man"


----------



## WannabeTesla

This is wrong... code requires a uv resistant zippertie.


----------



## Switched

WannabeTesla said:


> This is wrong... code requires a uv resistant zippertie.


My ass got called on that once... UV rated zip ties on a LV outdoor cable.

Had to present all the paperwork for the zip ties and the cable.

Like... in this area dude is gonna move in a year or two and the next cat will demo and rebuild everything.

SMH


----------



## WannabeTesla

Switched said:


> My ass got called on that once... UV rated zip ties on a LV outdoor cable.
> 
> Had to present all the paperwork for the zip ties and the cable.
> 
> Like... in this area dude is gonna move in a year or two and the next cat will demo and rebuild everything.
> 
> SMH


Look, you tried to put one over on Ol' Barney Fife and he caught you. Now you're over here syh? 

Smh...


----------



## Switched

WannabeTesla said:


> Look, you tried to put one over on Ol' Barney Fife and he caught you. Now you're over here syh?
> 
> Smh...


I was legit... all my falsified paperwork checked out 110%


----------



## RICK BOYD

cmdr_suds said:


> View attachment 152775
> 
> A little tape will keep it safe
> -lotsa -tape is my favorite brand *


----------



## RICK BOYD

. At first look I thought it resembled a tombstone!


shoulda used an extension cord


----------



## canbug

No back story, just a picture I came across.











Tim.


----------



## WannabeTesla

canbug said:


> No back story, just a picture I came across.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152838
> 
> 
> Tim.


 What happened when you grasped the knob?


----------



## micromind

WannabeTesla said:


> What happened when you grasped the knob?


If you're not grounded, nothing will happen. 

If you are grounded, it'll depend on the impedance between the source and the knob. 

If you're solidly grounded and the impedance is low.......trouble.........


----------



## RICK BOYD

micromind said:


> If you're not grounded, nothing will happen.
> 
> If you are grounded, it'll depend on the impedance between the source and the knob.
> 
> If you're solidly grounded and the impedance is low.......trouble........
> 
> it's probably in a store bathroom nobody ever leaves the bathroom with damp hands !
> gives a new dimension to being "buzzed in"


----------



## micromind

Yep, it sure would!


----------



## WannabeTesla

micromind said:


> If you're not grounded, nothing will happen.
> 
> If you are grounded, it'll depend on the impedance between the source and the knob.
> 
> If you're solidly grounded and the impedance is low.......trouble.........


Ah, so... I wonder what happened...

I remember clearly what happened to me a long time ago when 24dc snuck into my right index and thumb, wound its way through my chest like Taz, then slammed the door on its way out through my left hand fingers. All in less time than i needed to realize what was happening. 

I hope this fellow was safe in the end.


----------



## Quickservice

canbug said:


> No back story, just a picture I came across.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152838
> 
> 
> Tim.


if you were grounded... ouch!


----------



## cuba_pete

WannabeTesla said:


> Ah, so... I wonder what happened...
> 
> I remember clearly what happened to me a long time ago when 24dc snuck into my right index and thumb, wound its way through my chest like Taz, then slammed the door on its way out through my left hand fingers. All in less time than i needed to realize what was happening.
> 
> I hope this fellow was safe in the end.


I was playing with a 2,000V flyback in a Tesla project about 18 years ago. The case was supposed to be ungrounded (through later, careful analysis) but I had it setting on the cement floor of my garage on a hot humid Virginia afternoon. Up my left arm and down my left leg. I‘m much more careful and haven’t been shocked since.


----------



## jw0445

Lost a leg call. I think I found it.


----------



## Quickservice

jw0445 said:


> Lost a leg call. I think I found it.
> View attachment 152922
> View attachment 152923


Man oh man.... is that near salt water?


----------



## jw0445

Quickservice said:


> Man oh man.... is that near salt water?


It's not near salt water. It's in an old stone wall basement with a dirt floor. Told the owner to put a dehumidifier down there and to concrete the floor. Bet he won't do it.


----------



## canbug

That's nasty. I wonder what any other electrical down there looks like?

Tim


----------



## Max C.

This made me laugh:


----------



## MikeFL

Max C. said:


> This made me laugh:


Funny as all hell. Watched the first 7 minutes. At first I'd cringe as he'd get his fingers in that panel but then realized he did survive to upload it so then I laughed the rest of the way. Incredible he's not dead (or is he?). 
Can't believe those test leads held up. 
Interesting science experimentation for sure.


----------



## rjniles

Max C. said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEHi





Max C. said:


> This made me laugh:


His *pseudonym* is Electroboom. He makes some very funny YouTube videos a about his electrical experiments.

ElectroBOOM - Wikipedia


----------



## canbug

ElectroBOOM is hilarious but I still flint watching him.

Tim


----------



## brodgers

Max C. said:


> This made me laugh:


Did anyone else watch it and call his the code violations like lack of cable clamp at the breaker panel, unused knockout not covered on the 4 square, box fill at the handy box? Or am I just being too picky?


----------



## MikeFL

I was thinking bucket fill.
How many amps are you allowed to put into a 5 gallon bucket with 4 gallons of water in it?


----------



## RICK BOYD

brodgers said:


> Did anyone else watch it and call his the code violations like lack of cable clamp at the breaker panel, unused knockout not covered on the 4 square, box fill at the handy box? Or am I just being too picky?


I noticed the open holes, why did he break one open when were already open holes .
without moe & larry he is the lone stooges


----------



## readydave8

Don't know what's going on here, panel appears to be fed with #12

Hope I get the job: rewiring what's needed after walls are opened


----------



## Viggmundir

saw this in a house last week. 500W heater that apparently is only 2 months old. I think it's been running 24/7 since it was installed. Heating kitchen and living room because the living room heater was turned off...


----------



## wcord

Viggmundir said:


> View attachment 153058
> 
> saw this in a house last week. 500W heater that apparently is only 2 months old. I think it's been running 24/7 since it was installed. Heating kitchen and living room because the living room heater was turned off...



Worse design ever!!!!
The genius who came up with this, is no longer working for the manufacturer. 
The heat coming out of the top will melt PVC window trims.
Its so bad, apparently Manitoba Housing will not accept these on their projects.

The manufacturer's solution to the problem of scorching the wall, was to supply a pair of standoffs, about 1/2 inch thick.

My solution, never buy them


----------



## Viggmundir

Thanks @wcord for commenting, that's good to know about manitoba housing not accepting them, o hope I can remember that. I have put a few of this style in, if only because it's all that is locally available at the home hardware in town.


----------



## MikeFL

It may be wise to print and show the above to the hardware store. See if they can cross reference to something that will have better performance. 

Is that really a 500 Watt heater, or is it 5k W?
I don't see what 500 watts is going to do for a cold room in Canada.
My coffee pot is 1500 watts as is a blow dryer.


----------



## Viggmundir

MikeFL said:


> It may be wise to print and show the above to the hardware store. See if they can cross reference to something that will have better performance.
> 
> Is that really a 500 Watt heater, or is it 5k W?
> I don't see what 500 watts is going to do for a cold room in Canada.
> My coffee pot is 1500 watts as is a blow dryer.


Oh definitely a 500W. It's a 900 square foot house, 100A service, all electric heat. The whole house is only 5kW of baseboard heat... I was a little surprised at how little heat there was.
You can just see in the picture on the right side, that there is no baseboard coming up to the heater, looks like it used to be a 1000W heater and got replaced with a 500W. House is on a reserve, I went up to look at 3 houses last week. I have 10 baseboard heaters to change out, I'll order them out of the city from the supply house.


----------



## samgregger

Baseboard heaters are not supposed to be installed with a receptacle right above it anyway, for that reason. I think most of the spec sheets for the heater say at least 3ft.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> It may be wise to print and show the above to the hardware store. See if they can cross reference to something that will have better performance.
> 
> Is that really a 500 Watt heater, or is it 5k W?
> I don't see what 500 watts is going to do for a cold room in Canada.
> My coffee pot is 1500 watts as is a blow dryer.


Definitely 500 watts. Here's a cheat sheet for ya. Can't find a good image or the actual cheat sheet so here's a screenshot of the one on a heater box.








ETA: we know the box the receptacle is mounted in is 2" wide. Cover plate will be slightly larger, so we can figure out the length of the heater using that receptacle... but we already know its a 500 watt heater.


----------



## wcord

Viggmundir said:


> Thanks @wcord for commenting, that's good to know about manitoba housing not accepting them, o hope I can remember that. I have put a few of this style in, if only because it's all that is locally available at the home hardware in town.


Check to see what product line CO-OP handles
Rona in Gimli also handles Stelpro


----------



## Viggmundir

wcord said:


> Check to see what product line CO-OP handles


There hasn't been a CO-OP hardware store in town here for probably 10 years. Nearest one is a hour west of here. At that point its easier to get it out of Winnipeg.


----------



## cuba_pete

Sounds like a three dog night for the residents.


----------



## Max C.

MikeFL said:


> Can't believe those test leads held up.


I've wondered about that myself. Could there be some trickery that we aren't seeing as an audience?

*____*

I love this guy's tutorials:


----------



## Quickservice

Max C. said:


> This made me laugh:


This guy is wild.  Wonder how many HO's watch stuff like this and then try their own project.... only to end up in the hospital ER?


----------



## Viggmundir

Here is another. My electrical work, but the drywall crew!!!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Got a call today. The company previously doing work got kicked off the job. This is the electrical coming from the under ground electrical room for the pool light and some landscape lighting. If you look in the pool the two conduits that connect to 1.5" WHITE pvc sweeps are for the low voltage pool lights. This is all getting torn out and redone. The one conduit has way more than 360* to the point of connection in the equipment room. The other is above pool deck level, lol.

The landscape conduit is pretty awesome too, They even spray painted the water 90's to match.


----------



## MotoGP1199

This is from today as well. This is a brand new condo development. Does anyone plan out where they are stubbing conduits. I can't imagine doing this on a new job (or old job).


----------



## Switched

@MotoGP1199 

Damn... That will keep you guys busy! See.... It idn't dat hurd to do lectric


----------



## Norcal

MotoGP1199 said:


> This is from today as well. This is a brand new condo development. Does anyone plan out where they are stubbing conduits. I can't imagine doing this on a new job (or old job).
> View attachment 153077
> 
> View attachment 153078


They could have fudged their lack of following the 7 P's by using a gutter on top & bottom of the panels.

The 7 P's

*P*roper

*P*rior

*P*lanning
*
P*revents

*P**ss

*P*oor

*P*erformance


----------



## Mobius87

MotoGP1199 said:


> This is from today as well. This is a brand new condo development. Does anyone plan out where they are stubbing conduits. I can't imagine doing this on a new job (or old job).
> View attachment 153077
> 
> View attachment 153078


And that is what the lowest bidder gets you. Can only imagine the condition of the rest of the project.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

Sometimes things get messy but there is almost always a way to make it better. I don’t know how many times I have said to myself, “I’ll make it look like I planned it that way”.

If you start making a mess and and it finishes up being a total mess, your not much of a tradesman.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Mobius87 said:


> And that is what the lowest bidder gets you. Can only imagine the condition of the rest of the project.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Yep, everywhere I look. I know sometimes I go overboard on trying to make things look good but on new construction for multi million dollar buildings you would think the workmanship would be a lot better than this. lol


----------



## TGGT

MotoGP1199 said:


> This is from today as well. This is a brand new condo development. Does anyone plan out where they are stubbing conduits. I can't imagine doing this on a new job (or old job).
> View attachment 153077
> 
> View attachment 153078


Likely no coordination, outdated prints, contractors not following spec, poor scheduling, poorly skilled, etc. Gitrdone!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

No mentorship can be to blame also. Throw an apprentice in there and yes it works but looks like sh!t.

Tim


----------



## Service Call

Water heater


----------



## just the cowboy

Brand new install turnover, clean and tidy and do you think UPS is big enough till generator starts.










No way
Cowboy


----------



## bill39

Are you being sarcastic when saying this control panel is “neat and tidy”? It looks like crap to me.


----------



## pjones

Service Call said:


> Water heater


“But it worked for so many years! How could this be the problem?”


----------



## Quickservice

pjones said:


> *“But it worked for so many years! How could this be the problem?”*


You wouldn't believe how many times I have heard clients say that about FPE and Zinsco panels. I warned one lady that her Zinsco panel was eventually going to cause her problems only to have her say, "Well, it has worked fine for all these years." She called me a year later... screaming for help.


----------



## Rainwater01

Looks like something got a little hot here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Same job. They actually slid the mounting strap behind the drywall and used the nuts on the outside of the drywall to hold it in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Somebody tapped into this dryer receptacle to run the air conditioner. Getting a little hot I would say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Surely this counts as a gem of the trade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgregger

Quickservice said:


> This guy is wild.  Wonder how many HO's watch stuff like this and then try their own project.... only to end up in the hospital ER?


He made a followup video -


----------



## MotoGP1199

Rainwater01 said:


> Surely this counts as a gem of the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used my propane pvc conduit bender to make a grilled cheese sandwich yesterday 😋


----------



## RICK BOYD

Rainwater01 said:


> Somebody tapped into this dryer receptacle to run the air conditioner. Getting a little hot I would say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen wires that looked like that when the screws weren't tight enough on a water heater breaker


----------



## CWL

Cable to intercom at local fast food joint.


----------



## Viggmundir

And no one has sued them for a tripping hazard yet?


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> Surely this counts as a gem of the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a pair of these Southwire's.... long lost... probably in a drop ceiling somewhere.


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> Somebody tapped into this dryer receptacle to run the air conditioner. Getting a little hot I would say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know... it took some work to accomplish that. I'm surprised that the breaker would hold... FPE maybe?


----------



## Rainwater01

Quickservice said:


> You know... it took some work to accomplish that. I'm surprised that the breaker would hold... FPE maybe?


No. Believe it or not it was a CH series Cutler Hammer. It’s hard to say if they had any issues with it. It might have tripped periodically for all I know. It definitely was running 30 amps or more at times I would say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

just the cowboy said:


> Brand new install turnover, clean and tidy and do you think UPS is big enough till generator starts.


I hate that ****, panel inside a nice control room, gotta stuff UPS inside the box and waste a bunch of space. Don't like put it up on a rack shelf or ontop of the panel or anything lol.


----------



## zoltan

Old romex 2" above where I cut out a 6" hole for a wafer light. Glad that I ran the hole saw slow in







reverse


----------



## zoltan

Old romex cables I found 2" above the 6" hole I cut for a remodel wafer light. Glad I went slow and in reverse w/ the hole saw. Wafer light fit great

View attachment 153231
View attachment 153231
View attachment 153240


----------



## Norcal

Going slow and easy when you do not know what is behind the surface has saved my butt more then once, one that really comes to mind was some SER cables behind the drywall in a office building feeding other suites, very cheaply built structure, BTW.


----------



## batwing44

Quickservice said:


> I had a pair of these Southwire's.... long lost... probably in a drop ceiling somewhere.


TBTTC (t-bar tool trade club)








0


----------



## readydave8

another day, another flying tap. same ol' same ol


----------



## Kevin

Rainwater01 said:


> Surely this counts as a gem of the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say it counts. We warmed up coffee on top of a different style of heater before. Works like a charm!


----------



## Rainwater01

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'd say it counts. We warmed up coffee on top of a different style of heater before. Works like a charm!


The old halogen lights worked good too. I had to warm up my nickel cadmium batteries back in the day to get them to charge when it was really cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Rainwater01 said:


> The old halogen lights worked good too. I had to warm up my nickel cadmium batteries back in the day to get them to charge when it was really cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those worked pretty good on ice-cold hands too.........


----------



## Kevin

micromind said:


> Those worked pretty good on ice-cold hands too.........


I was using the roofers torch the other day to warm my hands... Lol


----------



## GrayHair

Rainwater01 said:


> Surely this counts as a gem of the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heated a can of soup or beef stew a few times this way ...


----------



## micromind

GrayHair said:


> Heated a can of soup or beef stew a few times this way ...


And the best part about this is it will burn the label off.........smoke....... fire........lol. Also, remember to vent the can first, otherwise there could be an small explosion.........


----------



## gpop

Jlarson said:


> I hate that ****, panel inside a nice control room, gotta stuff UPS inside the box and waste a bunch of space. Don't like put it up on a rack shelf or ontop of the panel or anything lol.



Phoenix has a din rail mounted UPS and there plenty of din rail space. Once that's fixed there's still a days work cleaning up the rest of the crap.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Small commercial... Some creative way to add parking lot lighting. Flying splice -- AC/BX to UF-B, just resting on top of an air conditioner above the door, and further spliced with vinyl tape and tucked under a metal soffit:


----------



## Easy

Who knows what else is tied into that UF. Keep pulling on it and you might find more splices.


----------



## Nutmegger777

Easy said:


> Who knows what else is tied into that UF. Keep pulling on it and you might find more splices.


Yep, there was a splice like that for each one of those round bell boxes, with tape almost falling off some of the splices. I had to rip everything out.


----------



## RICK BOYD

batwing44 said:


> TBTTC (t-bar tool trade club)
> 
> I found a brand new pair of visegrips on top of a 4' tube fixture that had been installed for 10 years or more ,
> I bet that guy looked everywhere for those !
> now they are in my toolbox.


----------



## MotoGP1199

This is exactly why I have a rule that all tools are set down on a work cart, dedicated work table(folding table) or on the ground(out of the way). I do a lot of work in mechanical rooms and it is so easy to loose tools on pipes, equipment, I-beams, etc. End of the day I just look at the cart and floor and all the tools are found. I used to spend a crazy amount of time looking for something set on a pipe or panel.


----------



## readydave8

Home inspector's list called out double tap in this panel but did not mention open ko nor missing box connector


----------



## readydave8

customer brought lamp in for repair, I think they were using it like this (obviously if so wires were pulled apart and not touching)


----------



## canbug

DIY asked, will this pass?









Tim.


----------



## Quickservice

Nutmegger777 said:


> Small commercial... Some creative way to add parking lot lighting. Flying splice -- AC/BX to UF-B, just resting on top of an air conditioner above the door, and further spliced with vinyl tape and tucked under a metal soffit:
> 
> View attachment 153254
> 
> 
> View attachment 153255


 We were talking about bad electricians yesterday.... just visit @MechanicalDVR 's "Gems of the Trade" to find out how bad they can be.


----------



## Quickservice

canbug said:


> DIY asked, will this pass?
> View attachment 153312
> 
> 
> Tim.


----------



## Quickservice

readydave8 said:


> Home inspector's list called out double tap in this panel but did not mention open ko nor missing box connector
> View attachment 153306


How many threads have we had where we talked about pitiful inspectors. They are out there and they drive cars and vote.


----------



## MotoGP1199

canbug said:


> DIY asked, will this pass?
> View attachment 153312
> 
> 
> Tim.


Of course that won't pass the GEC is not bonded as it exits the ferrous metal raceway. The fault current has a choking point.


----------



## Rainwater01

MotoGP1199 said:


> Of course that won't pass the GEC is not bonded as it exits the ferrous metal raceway. The fault current has a choking point.











How about this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Rainwater01 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to think this was staged.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## samgregger

canbug said:


> DIY asked, will this pass?
> View attachment 153312
> 
> 
> Tim.


No, you have to have two bags spaced at least 6ft apart


----------



## canbug

In Canada, 10', I mean 3 meters apart.

Tim.


----------



## Sberry

TGGT said:


> I would like to think this was staged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I think I see the problem,,,, its the yellow wire isnt it?


----------



## CWL

Sberry said:


> I think I see the problem,,,, its the yellow wire isnt it?


That's the way they do it across the big pond. Yellow / green striped.


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mixing in a little water would make it even better.


----------



## Kevin

Did some repairs at (my) dentists office earlier this month. Simple change some switches, and fix a rats nest of junction boxes in the attic.

I took on the switches and sent my dad into the attic to deal with the JB's. This is what I found...









Anyone see anything wrong yet? I'll give you a hint - There's a 3 way switch...









Pulled the box and started to investigate...









Hmmm, A hidden Junction Box with no cover...









I see... Must have been done by c-u-later electric...









We just moved all the switches back down to the original location. I fixed all the shoddy work in the box, and managed to remove a TON of wiring from that box. I also fixed the joints on the 3 way switch... It was wired in a way that only the switch at the top of the stairs would work (and the switch is on the 2nd floor...).

They ended up painting the wall the same colour including the chair rail, so it's hardly noticeable now.


----------



## Kevin

What is it with these cord caps that causes them to melt? Brand new cord cap, brand new receptacle, only running 1 week before this happened. 10KW heater, and it came from the factory with the same style of cord cap, but was promptly cut off by someone to make a DIY extension cord that I ended up hard wiring into the unit.

Not sure if it's a gem, but there were also your standard 100$ construction heaters that were melting their cord caps too...


----------



## Kevin

This one was funny to see. Construction site with security cameras. They've run a cord from the neighboring building. Where did the end of the cord end up? Dead center of the span (and there's no guy-wire)... What use are cameras when you end up with no power? lol


----------



## Kevin

This I found at that auto shop I keep doing work at. 















Blue is ground but also green is ground and red is white but black is black.

There's another junction box not pictured in-between the 2 boxes.


----------



## canbug

And a missing screw in the connector.

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

canbug said:


> And a missing screw in the connector.
> 
> Tim.


but it's okay, because they're using the blue as the ground so the ground is bonded thru the blue.

I can't remember if I fixed that when I was up there... It was too long ago to remember. I think I did because I took out a bunch of the die cast zinc connectors.


----------



## CWL

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This one was funny to see. Construction site with security cameras. They've run a cord from the neighboring building. Where did the end of the cord end up? Dead center of the span (and there's no guy-wire)... What use are cameras when you end up with no power? lol
> View attachment 153352



Nothing a handful of zipties around the cord ends couldn't fix.


----------



## Kevin

Not sure if this counts as a gem per say, but I can't wrap my head around what is going on here...


----------



## Kevin

CWL said:


> Nothing a handful of zipties around the cord ends couldn't fix.


And I have (and do) do that when I don't want anything coming un-plugged, but it looks like they don't own any because I do not see a single zip-tie! lol


----------



## Kevin

One of the more basic code violations I have seen. For you americans, the Teck is supposed to have the rubber sheath go into the Teck connector.


----------



## canbug

Had to look at why this boiler wasn't working properly. I get a call every year when it starts to get cold. I make repairs and get it all working and then the owner likes to "fix" things during the winter.









Tim.


----------



## canbug

Same boiler.









Tim.


----------



## Kevin

I think I may have shared this before, I might not have. I was on this job doing some low-voltage work when I couldn't help but notice all the code violations, including electrical wiring being installed by the framers...









Strain reliefs in the box? don't need that
















1104 used as a rough in box with screws thru it that are only 1.5" back?









Hard to see, but the wire is only 1/2" back from the edge. There were multiple cables like this...









I've never seen a flex duct used for such a long run before for an exhaust fan. It's also not insulated (at all) back as far as it's supposed to be by building code. Must be a good 25' of it, which with the bends and the resistance alone, it like a 70' run resistance wise...









Here's another wire that's not stapled nearly far enough back...









It's okay guys, that wire isn't going anywhere.

And I did bring up all of these issues to the HO, gave her a card, told her the contractor she hired has to hire a Licensed Electrical Contractor and that a Permit MUST be taken out, and upon completion of the job, she can ask for a copy of the Certificate of Inspection.

She told me they did hire an electrician, and they had a rough in inspection. I told her that they can't be adding wiring (especially the non-electricians) after a rough-in inspection, and that the rough-in should have failed...

Anyway, I haven't been back, and it's a friend of mines sister, so I'm not too concerned as I informed her of the issues...


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> And I have (and do) do that when I don't want anything coming un-plugged, but it looks like they don't own any because I do not see a single zip-tie! lol


Same here.....tie wire works too.


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153358
> 
> One of the more basic code violations I have seen. For you americans, the Teck is supposed to have the rubber sheath go into the Teck connector.


Yes, Teck is not popular here in the US but I've run miles of it, all the way from 18/2 shielded for controls to 1250 MCM 25KV. 

That's an easy mistake to make, most Teck I've worked with is pretty picky about prepping the cable for the connector.


----------



## Kevin

This one is stolen from facebook.


----------



## micromind

canbug said:


> Had to look at why this boiler wasn't working properly. I get a call every year when it starts to get cold. I make repairs and get it all working and then the owner likes to "fix" things during the winter.
> View attachment 153360
> 
> 
> Tim.


Bypassing a high temp limit.....yeah, that's an intelligent move......lol.


----------



## canbug

He doesn't have a clue and I cringe every time I get a call. 
I have to go fix it, he's a relative.

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

Another from facebook.


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This one is stolen from facebook.
> View attachment 153369


That would have been a pretty wild ride........lol.


----------



## Kevin

I'm gonna be honest, I'm gonna post a bunch from facebook lol


----------



## canbug

I was in a lift when a wheel fell through a cover, I was driving and someone was directing. Thankfully I was only 5 feet off the ground and no one hurt.

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

I was told a story about a panel being drilled into. As the story goes, the landlord (super maybe?) was installing a shelf or something on the other side of the wall. Well, he hit something, but kept going. Soon after, there was a flash and the power went out. First photo is the new panel. The rest of the images are of the damage.


----------



## Kevin

Another one from Facebook.


----------



## canbug

Why do people think they can learn this stuff from YouTube?

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

Facebook


----------



## Kevin

Facebook


----------



## Kevin

I stole it from facebook and someone else stole if from reddit lol


----------



## Kevin

More Facebook finds


----------



## Kevin

Facebook


----------



## Kevin




----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Facebook
> View attachment 153381


Did the PUCO actually put the meter in this???


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153391
> View attachment 153392


Notice the door on the building says 'REPAIR'.........yep, they're at the right place........


----------



## Rainwater01

canbug said:


> Same boiler.
> View attachment 153366
> 
> 
> Tim.


I guess he sized his paperclip wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I think I may have shared this before, I might not have. I was on this job doing some low-voltage work when I couldn't help but notice all the code violations, including electrical wiring being installed by the framers...
> 
> View attachment 153361
> 
> Strain reliefs in the box? don't need that
> 
> View attachment 153362
> View attachment 153363
> 
> 1104 used as a rough in box with screws thru it that are only 1.5" back?
> 
> View attachment 153364
> 
> Hard to see, but the wire is only 1/2" back from the edge. There were multiple cables like this...
> 
> View attachment 153365
> 
> I've never seen a flex duct used for such a long run before for an exhaust fan. It's also not insulated (at all) back as far as it's supposed to be by building code. Must be a good 25' of it, which with the bends and the resistance alone, it like a 70' run resistance wise...
> 
> View attachment 153367
> 
> Here's another wire that's not stapled nearly far enough back...
> 
> View attachment 153368
> 
> It's okay guys, that wire isn't going anywhere.
> 
> And I did bring up all of these issues to the HO, gave her a card, told her the contractor she hired has to hire a Licensed Electrical Contractor and that a Permit MUST be taken out, and upon completion of the job, she can ask for a copy of the Certificate of Inspection.
> 
> She told me they did hire an electrician, and they had a rough in inspection. I told her that they can't be adding wiring (especially the non-electricians) after a rough-in inspection, and that the rough-in should have failed...
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been back, and it's a friend of mines sister, so I'm not too concerned as I informed her of the issues...


It scares me to death when I see wires stapled to the upper plate. What if somebody has to bore down to install another cable later on? They’re sure to hit a wire that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LEVY

*Great thread!*

New prospects should be redirected to this thread before even allowing them to register. 

That might help moderators to weed out before a person even try to register. 😁


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> More Facebook finds
> 
> 
> View attachment 153386


Many years ago I had to repair a feed to an air compressor at a millwork shop.
The disconnect was a beautifully made maple box, to hold the 600v toggle disconnect. Wish i had taken a picture


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Not sure if this counts as a gem per say, but I can't wrap my head around what is going on here...
> View attachment 153355
> View attachment 153356
> View attachment 153357


Quite common in older areas where the POCO moved the overheads from the front roads to the back lanes.
They are the ones who installed the triplex.
However, these look like someone just didnt give a [email protected]#t


----------



## wcord

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I took on the switches and sent my dad into the attic to deal with the JB's. This is what I found...
> 
> ..


 You sent your DAD into the attic? 
No respect for your elders


----------



## wcord

The clips on my battery charger were broken, sooooo


----------



## canbug

Nothing wrong with that, they are rated.

Tim.


----------



## LEVY

canbug said:


> Nothing wrong with that, they are rated.
> 
> Tim.


Ground clamp on positive side? 🤣


----------



## micromind

LEVY said:


> Ground clamp on positive side? 🤣


Well, that explains why it didn't work.......lol.


----------



## wcord

canbug said:


> Nothing wrong with that, they are rated.
> 
> Tim.


I always buy batteries which have top posts.
Those side screws are impossible to connect jumper cables to.


----------



## wcord

canbug said:


> Nothing wrong with that, they are rated.
> 
> Tim.


I always buy batteries which have top posts.
Those side screws are impossible to connect jumper cables to.


----------



## joe-nwt

wcord said:


> The clips on my battery charger were broken, sooooo
> 
> View attachment 153399


Ingenuity is the father of invention, in this case.


----------



## joe-nwt

LEVY said:


> Ground clamp on positive side? 🤣


 Lots of positive ground DC systems in the world. Telco for instance.


----------



## LEVY

wcord said:


> I always buy batteries which have top posts.
> Those side screws are impossible to connect jumper cables to.


And then, how often you use jumper cables on them?

Guess every body thinks different. I would avoid top post batteries if not necessary needed for the application.


----------



## wcord

LEVY said:


> And then, how often you use jumper cables on them?
> 
> Guess every body thinks different. I would avoid top post batteries if not necessary needed for the application.


Very seldom for myself

Here in the great white north, there is always someone who needs a boost.
In our winters you don't leave anyone stranded.

That was the first time I've had to work on my battery.
My rule is, first time the battery doesn't have enough juice to start, a new one is installed.
-30c brings out the worst in vehicles.

Alternator crapped out


----------



## LEVY

wcord said:


> Very seldom for myself
> 
> Here in the great white north, there is always someone who needs a boost.
> In our winters you don't leave anyone stranded.
> 
> That was the first time I've had to work on my battery.
> Alternator crapped out


I forgot that most of the members of VerticalScope sites are from down North.

I live up South in Texas. 😁


----------



## LEVY

Don't know on other states, but in Texas, you can easily find an electrician who will allow you to use his license to get a building permit for $100.00 + state fees (same for AC and plumbing). Most will check your work before you call the inspector, but some are so lazy (or know the inspectirs very well), that will never check your work.

That might be part of the problem with some of the pictures in this thread.


----------



## Rainwater01

joe-nwt said:


> Lots of positive ground DC systems in the world. Telco for instance.


How about a positive and negative grounded system? That has to confuse the heck out of the electrons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

Words that are not allowed in business.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> Words that are not allowed in business.


Don't have Facebook, can't see it.


----------



## Easy

MotoGP1199 said:


> Don't have Facebook, can't see it.


Your probably better off. I guess videos from FB can't be shared. I gave it a try. It was nothing of any importance, just something funny.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## five.five-six

Ive had days like that.....I never left one in though, I’ve always gotten them out..



Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153478
> View attachment 153479


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## HertzHound

Somewhere near Crater Lake, Oregon.


----------



## MotoGP1199

HertzHound said:


> View attachment 153567


I think that actually looks really cool if you don't think about code. Its hack as hell but he did a nice clean job of installing it, lol. I think that is probably more work than if you did it with EMT, trying to keep it from sagging while getting the rest of the runs installed. He must have really pulled it tight while installing it as well. If he ran it properly with the correct amount of supports (with FMC, or EMT) it would take up a huge amount of space. This is where cable tray would have been nice.

My rough count (19 x 6) puts this at 114 conduits.


----------



## HertzHound

MotoGP1199 said:


> I think that actually looks really cool if you don't think about code. Its hack as hell but he did a nice clean job of installing it, lol. I think that is probably more work than if you did it with EMT, trying to keep it from sagging while getting the rest of the runs installed. He must have really pulled it tight while installing it as well. If he ran it properly with the correct amount of supports (with FMC, or EMT) it would take up a huge amount of space. This is where cable tray would have been nice.
> 
> My rough count (19 x 6) puts this at 114 conduits.


What surprised me was this was in Oregon. A state with a mandatory apprenticeship! It looks like the guy is using gas fittings!

I’m not sure if the guy in the picture is Antifa or a Trump Supporter?


----------



## Quickservice

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153489
> View attachment 153490
> View attachment 153491
> View attachment 153488


Unreal!!!


----------



## wcord

This Iron Mike's Encampment is something to so with gamers. I didn't take the time to read about it


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153503
> View attachment 153504
> View attachment 153505
> View attachment 153506
> View attachment 153507
> View attachment 153508
> View attachment 153509
> View attachment 153510


I don't know about the CEC but I'm pretty sure that according to the NEC, the pic with each phase in one pipe is legal provided the pipe is PVC and there's no iron between them. 

I'm too lazy to look it up though and I could be wrong.


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153511
> View attachment 153512
> View attachment 153513
> View attachment 153514
> View attachment 153515
> View attachment 153516
> View attachment 153517


Aside from being a large mess, the Square D QO panel is a high-leg ∆. Every 3rd spot being empty is a dead giveaway. 

Every once in a while, someone will use one of the high-leg empty spaces for a 120 volt load.....the result can be spectacular..........120 stuff doesn't do well when 208 is applied........lol.


----------



## micromind

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153559
> View attachment 153560
> View attachment 153561
> View attachment 153562
> View attachment 153563
> View attachment 153564
> View attachment 153565


Bottom pic....the '3 pole' breakers are actually shunt-trip. The small wires are the trip coils.


----------



## micromind

wcord said:


> This Iron Mike's Encampment is something to so with gamers. I didn't take the time to read about it


Funny, sometimes pilots will refer to the autopilot as 'Iron Mike'. 

Ok Jack, lets have Iron Mike fly for a while........


----------



## HertzHound

wcord said:


> This Iron Mike's Encampment is something to so with gamers. I didn't take the time to read about it


Iron Mike’s is one of the survivor camps in a post apocalyptic Oregon two years after a global pandemic. You go to the camps to turn in bounties like freaker ears or dear meat, load up on ammo, and take missions to gain trust to level up on guns and crafting abilities. Once you can craft Napalm and remote bombs, taking out hordes gets real enjoyable. I haven’t found any towns or street signs in the game that I haven’t found on google maps.


----------



## canbug

Tim


----------



## canbug

Tim


----------



## Kevin

Check out this transfer switch install (OP said not to repost the _photo_ here, nothing about the link to his post  )









My Standby Generator


Just posting the Transfer Switch I'm using on my 50 kW Onan Generator. This is a Cummins RSS-200 Transfer Switch rated at 200 Amps. This is a beauty. When power goes out, I have it set to wait 3 seconds before it sends a signal to start the generator. Then it waits 2 seconds before it...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Kevin

micromind said:


> Bottom pic....the '3 pole' breakers are actually shunt-trip. The small wires are the trip coils.


I didn't even realize that. Now looking at it again I see there aren't amperage rating numbers on the handles where the shunt trip is.


----------



## Kevin

micromind said:


> I don't know about the CEC but I'm pretty sure that according to the NEC, the pic with each phase in one pipe is legal provided the pipe is PVC and there's no iron between them.
> 
> I'm too lazy to look it up though and I could be wrong.


I was too lazy to look it up as well. I've heard of it being done, but It's not the way I would do it...


----------



## LEVY

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Check out this transfer switch install (OP said not to repost the _photo_ here, nothing about the link to his post  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Standby Generator
> 
> 
> Just posting the Transfer Switch I'm using on my 50 kW Onan Generator. This is a Cummins RSS-200 Transfer Switch rated at 200 Amps. This is a beauty. When power goes out, I have it set to wait 3 seconds before it sends a signal to start the generator. Then it waits 2 seconds before it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.electriciantalk.com



Ding!

Guess I was 100% correct here:



LEVY said:


> I forgot that we have 1000's of professional eyes here, otherwise I wouldn't post that picture.





Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Don't worry, I won't post the image to gems of the trade...


----------



## Max C.

Kevin_Essiambre said:


>


Hey Cletus...


Kevin_Essiambre said:


>


I seriously hope that roof-trough is Photoshopped! Also, could that second image be something somebody here (temporary) put together just to make it on this thread


----------



## Easy

Max C. said:


> Hey Cletus...I seriously hope that roof-trough is Photoshopped! Also, could that second image be something somebody here (temporary) put together just to make it on this thread


I'm sure there are 2 openings in the bottom of the bell extension. Oh well only 5 pull elbows ..


----------



## MotoGP1199

Came across this on monday.


----------



## just the cowboy

No way. I’ve worked in legal cages for high reach lifts, and they were shaky.


----------



## Quickservice

just the cowboy said:


> No way. I’ve worked in legal cages for high reach lifts, and they were shaky.
> 
> View attachment 153764


How crazy is that?! I even get the hebby jebbies in a boom lift 30 ft+ up when the wind is blowing.


----------



## Max C.

If you wanted to see Trailer Park Boys in real life...


----------



## Quickservice

Max C. said:


> If you wanted to see Trailer Park Boys in real life...


The F bombs, MF bombs, and GD's really added a lot to this pitiful presentation.


----------



## splatz

Think about this - I think the way the scissors lift controls are interlocked, they won't go up if the lift isn't levelled etc, so they must have extended the lift first, THEN lifted it with the forklift! 



just the cowboy said:


> No way. I’ve worked in legal cages for high reach lifts, and they were shaky.
> 
> View attachment 153764





Quickservice said:


> How crazy is that?! I even get the hebby jebbies in a boom lift 30 ft+ up when the wind is blowing.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Not the worst but saw this on a new construction job. This is in the acid storage room


----------



## canbug

They didn't even try to cover it up with duct seal. 

Tim.


----------



## Easy

At least they used non-metallic strut.


----------



## Easy

This photo is above the t-bar ceiling in a hospital. You guys might already have it in the collection but it's common to see this crap when work is done by people who just don't care. Screw the next guy must be their policy.


----------



## tjb

It’s that new bend-a-strut. What, you haven’t used it before?


----------



## Rainwater01

Max C. said:


> Hey Cletus...I seriously hope that roof-trough is Photoshopped! Also, could that second image be something somebody here (temporary) put together just to make it on this thread


That must be the outback power skybox. Thought it would look a lot cooler than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds

Not sure why I keep getting bad starters from the factory


----------



## joe-nwt

Because all IEC starters seem to be junk these days.


----------



## CWL

joe-nwt said:


> Because all IEC starters seem to be junk these days.


If I can rebuild an old nema starter with a contact kit I much prefer that to replacing it with an IEC unit.


----------



## jw0445

A word of caution, don't by a Dalmatian when you've been drinking!


----------



## Quickservice

Commercial Institution GM called us and said that a 20amp SP breaker will not reset, in fact it has no spring action at all. We take off the cover of this 2nd floor FPE sub-feed panel and find this. The building maintenance manager says, "Oh yeah, we had an ice maker spring a leak on the 3rd floor about a year ago, and it did flood this closet. Since there were no tripped breakers, we didn't think about the water getting into this panel." Their problems were doubled because the panel to the right of this one is in the same shape.


----------



## funkking

Saw this one last night at an elderly lady's home. Through the vent from the bathroom to the bedroom.


----------



## Easy

Here's one for Kevin. Why waist time running power to your cameras when you have this light fixture to come off of. 
My girl friend wanted to go on a walk through old town and I could not believe all the hack electrical I came across. Right next door to city hall.


----------



## Easy




----------



## samgregger

funkking said:


> Saw this one last night at an elderly lady's home. Through the vent from the bathroom to the bedroom.
> View attachment 153960
> View attachment 153959


I bet those plenum rated power strips are expensive


----------



## Service Call

I can’t compete with the above pics, but I did find this today on the 7th floor of a condo...

















I think they used a damn drill on those wires in the second pic.


----------



## joe-nwt

That doesn't happen when you pre-twist before putting the wire nut on....

Aaaand, so it begins!


----------



## gpop

joe-nwt said:


> That doesn't happen when you pre-twist before putting the wire nut on....
> 
> Aaaand, so it begins!


Bull that happens when you wrap it in black tape. The tape acts like a elastic band when you apply it and it slowly twists the wire together as it retracts over time.

That's why wire nuts fall off if you put the tape on backwards.


----------



## CWL

gpop said:


> Bull that happens when you wrap it in black tape. The tape acts like a elastic band when you apply it and it slowly twists the wire together as it retracts over time.
> 
> That's why wire nuts fall off if you put the tape on backwards.


Levernuts......Problem Solved


----------



## just the cowboy

Easy said:


> This photo is above the t-bar ceiling in a hospital. You guys might already have it in the collection but it's common to see this crap when work is done by people who just don't care. Screw the next guy must be their policy.
> View attachment 153845


It's called " Fit and Git"


----------



## Easy

Service Call said:


> I can’t compete with the above pics, but I did find this today on the 7th floor of a condo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they used a damn drill on those wires in the second pic.


Why would there be NM cable on the 7th floor? I thought the limit was 4 stories and was only 3 stories prior to 2002


----------



## Service Call

Easy said:


> Why would there be NM cable on the 7th floor? I thought the limit was 4 stories and was only 3 stories prior to 2002


Exactly...part of a repair contract.


----------



## Easy

Service Call said:


> Exactly...part of a repair contract.


Looks like you will have all kinds of work ahead of you. Hopefully you wont have to open too many walls to re-feed stuff. Thanks Kindly for sharing....


----------



## Quickservice

CWL said:


> Levernuts......Problem Solved


Hack probably had no idea what a Levernut/Wago was.


----------



## Easy

This seems a bid odd.


----------



## CWL

Easy said:


> This seems a bid odd.
> 
> View attachment 154013


Just secondary containment for the PCB nasties.

I wonder how high that cover would go if that thing popped.


----------



## Quickservice

just the cowboy said:


> It's called " Fit and Git"


Looking in the drop ceiling of many (If not most) old building can give you nightmares.


----------



## gpop

Quickservice said:


> Looking in the drop ceiling of many (If not most) old building can give you nightmares.


Not a 4x4 extension ring in site. I would take that as a win. 
Everyone i have been in has a 4 square with at least 4 extension rings and a missing cover.


----------



## micromind

gpop said:


> Not a 4x4 extension ring in site. I would take that as a win.
> Everyone i have been in has a 4 square with at least 4 extension rings and a missing cover.


Plus, there needs to be EMT, not flex or MC, in at least one of the KOs in every extension...........


----------



## Easy

It always best practice to rout your conduit at odd angles so they can intertwine with the coax and Ethernet runs. It helps reduce any inverse feedback loops.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This mess is on the front of a store:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Front of an antique mall:

16 ga extension cord wired into the light fixture


----------



## wcord




----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> View attachment 154097


I haven't written this yet but I've been damn close. 

My new house with an open jb every 6'-10' in the worst possible spots is slowly becoming a work in progress.


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> I haven't written this yet but I've been damn close.
> 
> My new house with an open jb every 6'-10' in the worst possible spots is slowly becoming a work in progress.


I haven't, but there are a few panels I could written that on the directories lol


----------



## Easy

Quality circuit ID


----------



## Viggmundir

Came across this a week ago...


----------



## Cosmorok

At least the previous "contractor" was nice enough to wrap the wires so they wouldn't be flopping around.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kEEaEY

This is from a project that my company took over from a previous contractor, they were fired and I can imagine why. Numerous deficiencies and we have only really begun work on the 3rd floor. I'll get some more photos the next time I'm sure. It's really impressive how badly things were done.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

I love Home Depot reviews:


----------



## MikeFL

That is hilarious.


----------



## micromind

Viggmundir said:


> Came across this a week ago...
> View attachment 154146


I wonder if the red NM goes to the red breakers????


----------



## Viggmundir

micromind said:


> I wonder if the red NM goes to the red breakers????


No idea, I was just replacing some BB heaters, never opened the panel. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Max C.

Viggmundir said:


> No idea, I was just replacing some BB heaters, never opened the panel. 🤷‍♂️


Did you at least put some duct tape where the sheating was stripped-off?








I'm pretty speechless with this one!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Max C. said:


> Did you at least put some duct tape where the sheating was stripped-off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty speechless with this one!


They did say, Please don't touch. Its your fault if you get shocked, lol


----------



## Metersocket648

Here's another "Gem Of The Trade"








Found this on the job, customer said they were experiencing flickering lights, power bumps, and dead outlets, (mind you this customer was in her late 70s) so i go out to their main disconnect panel and see this, best part was that there was no disconnect breaker in the panel, these service entrance feeders bypassed the breaker entirely and went straight to the meter. I called up AEP to have the meter pulled, the come and pull the meter, i discarded of the meter box entirely and got a new one put up, I went with a meter and main disconnect combo box, saves time in my opinion, the goof that did this installation were handymen, and the woman said she saw the guy 3 months later in a walmart parking lot smoking meth, wouldnt surprise me judging this work, so i got some pvc conduit, did it right and job was done, i even offered to pay her disconnect and reconnect fee for AEP. Be nice to the customer and they will sure call you in the future for more jobs


----------



## five.five-six




----------



## five.five-six

Max C. said:


> If you wanted to see Trailer Park Boys in real life...


Kinda 60% Rickey and 60% Bubbles.


----------



## Max C.

I feel bad for this guy's customer...


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Went to replace a ceiling fan for a customer and found a good old speaker wire feed in the j-box, so I went into the attic and found this a few feet away.

At least they knew it needed to be grounded and ran the extra single conductor, lol!


----------



## GrayHair

I saw plenty of 120V mechanical alarm sirens run on 22 gauge speaker wire. They got replaced with electronic sirens.


----------



## micromind

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Went to replace a ceiling fan for a customer and found a good old speaker wire feed in the j-box, so I went into the attic and found this a few feet away.
> 
> At least they knew it needed to be grounded and ran the extra single conductor, lol!
> 
> View attachment 154370


But they taped the wire nuts so it's totally safe!!


----------



## yankeejoe1141

micromind said:


> But they taped the wire nuts so it's totally safe!!


Isn't it funny how homeowners believe electrical tape on the wire nuts will solve all problems!


----------



## five.five-six

Max C. said:


> I feel bad for this guy's customer...


Isn’t the reason we have welfare so people like this don’t have to “work”?


----------



## cmdr_suds

Just plain ugly


----------



## MotoGP1199

cmdr_suds said:


> Just plain ugly


Not to mention that is way more expensive than some EMT. I wonder if the guy said "Nailed it" when he was finished. Let me guess, this was done by Hotel maintenance staff.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

cmdr_suds said:


> Just plain ugly


I can't even imagine WTF they were trying to accomplish with all of that?


----------



## jw0445

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I can't even imagine WTF they were trying to accomplish with all of that?


More than likely it's the backside of a sign


----------



## yankeejoe1141

jw0445 said:


> More than likely it's the backside of a sign


Ohhh...still could of been done better.


----------



## cmdr_suds

It's feeding individual letters on the side of a hotel.


----------



## canbug

I live overhead line fell down in this guys front yard.









Tim


----------



## Service Call

Don’t know if it’s a gem or not but this was this mornings service call. That yellow, stringy mess is a yellow wire nut.


----------



## jw0445

Service Call said:


> Don’t know if it’s a gem or not but this was this mornings service call. That yellow, stringy mess is a yellow wire nut.


Dishwasher?


----------



## Service Call

jw0445 said:


> Dishwasher?


Yep


----------



## Service Call

Plus this for about a foot and a half in 3/8” greenfield.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Service Call said:


> Don’t know if it’s a gem or not but this was this mornings service call. That yellow, stringy mess is a yellow wire nut.


I have seen wire nuts melt before but usually its a bad connection and everything else around it is overheated and black. I've never seen one "oooze" quite like that. I'm curious if that was some non UL listed wire nut or the ones given free with cheap lighting fixtures (or dishwasher).

EDIT: On a side note. Is it possible that some steam from the dishwasher escaped and melted everything like that?


----------



## Service Call

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have seen wire nuts melt before but usually its a bad connection and everything else around it is overheated and black. I've never seen one "oooze" quite like that. I'm curious if that was some non UL listed wire nut or the ones given free with cheap lighting fixtures (or dishwasher).
> 
> EDIT: On a side note. Is it possible that some steam from the dishwasher escaped and melted everything like that?


My thought too, on the cheapo wire nut. Never seen one melt like that.

But I’m still not sure why the wire got so hot a foot away that it formed like the greenfield, then shorted out. [emoji848]


----------



## Tonedeaf

Panel in a Heart Doctor's Office


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 154426


They were trying to find a pin hole leak in the roof.


----------



## joe-nwt

Plumbers is so smart......


----------



## samgregger

Tonedeaf said:


> Panel in a Heart Doctor's Office


Parallel 6awg??


----------



## Tonedeaf

samgregger said:


> Parallel 6awg??


they are using black red white # 2's for hot wires and #6 green wire for neutral


----------



## Easy

I'm not sure what's worse the set screw couplings or the 5 90s. This run goes behind the dumpster then 90s up and 90s into the wall. No LBs or pull boxes.


----------



## micromind

Tonedeaf said:


> they are using black red white # 2's for hot wires and #6 green wire for neutral


And even though it's not code compliant, there's a very good chance that it'll still be working 100 years from now..........


----------



## MikeFL

Easy said:


> I'm not sure what's worse the set screw couplings or the 5 90s. This run goes behind the dumpster then 90s up and 90s into the wall. No LBs or pull boxes.


That's ok they'll have another chance to get it right real soon because there's no protection for the dumpster smashing into the electric, water, and whatever else that is right there.

I wonder what Kevin Bove did to earn the privilege of parking at the dumpster. 
Is it a punishment or a reward?


----------



## Max C.

Wow...


----------



## samgregger

Max C. said:


> Wow...


Could have just put a fused receptacle tapped off that breaker, would have had OCP and wouldn't have had to hack up your extension cord.


----------



## Service Call

I think it was staged


----------



## readydave8




----------



## Quickservice

Easy said:


> Quality circuit ID
> View attachment 154137


Oh man.... could I ever show you some screwed up circuit directories. My problem is that I get busy and forget to take pictures.


----------



## Quickservice

Max C. said:


> I love Home Depot reviews:


Looks like they let a bunch of HO'ers practice on it!


----------



## wcord

Have to love siding guys


----------



## readydave8




----------



## readydave8

2 1/2 hr to replace 3 coach lites

Had to be hardiboard, and hit studs in 2 of them

But I had to cut in boxes


----------



## joe-nwt

I've run into those. Pain in the butt.


----------



## readydave8

And then took 30 minutes to take cover off meterpack panel


----------



## MikeFL

meter reader must have fun with that one


----------



## samgregger

Uh oh


----------



## just the cowboy

Max C. said:


> Did you at least put some duct tape where the sheating was stripped-off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty speechless with this one!





cmdr_suds said:


> Just plain ugly


My guess is some type of sensor thru the wall behind each box.


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> That's ok they'll have another chance to get it right real soon because there's no protection for the dumpster smashing into the electric, water, and whatever else that is right there.
> 
> I wonder what Kevin Bove did to earn the privilege of parking at the dumpster.
> Is it a punishment or a reward?


No you got it wrong, they put the dumpster there to protect that stuff from Kevin Bove hitting it.


----------



## just the cowboy

The colors duke the colors










This is just a sample of some of the work I am dealing with, I will post more pictures. 
I might start a what would you do thread. I now have a name of PIA with the contractor for wanting thing right. 

Cowboy


----------



## micromind

samgregger said:


> Uh oh
> 
> View attachment 154525


Since it specifically states 'Reasons' and not 'Reason', I'd say it's ok to unplug it if there's only one reason but if there's more than one then it's not ok. 

It looks like it's in a restroom, I wonder if it was a 24AC wall-wart that fed automatic valves through the box that has the cover on.


----------



## Max C.

Spotted on a rooftop earlier today:


----------



## micromind

Looks like they shoved a piece of MC cable into 1/2" non-metallic sealitie. 

The adjustable connector is the prefect finishing touch...........


----------



## MotoGP1199

Max C. said:


> Spotted on a rooftop earlier today:


Must be a Canadian working in the US. They couldn't find any Teck90 so they decided to make some.


----------



## Service Call

Just 3/4” sheet rock in front so not sure why the 2” self driller?


----------



## canbug

Because they hit something hard.

Tim


----------



## readydave8

Not that bad but I didn't feel like starting a new thread.

This and octagon is what I keep seeing. Neither would be what I'd use.


----------



## Viggmundir

Service Call said:


> Just 3/4” sheet rock in front so not sure why the 2” self driller?


I saw this last week, I was going to post it then but I forgot! Your post reminded me! Someone misplaced the faceplate screw and improvised... I was replacing devices, been like this for years and years apparently.


----------



## MotoGP1199

readydave8 said:


> Not that bad but I didn't feel like starting a new thread.
> 
> This and octagon is what I keep seeing. Neither would be what I'd use.
> View attachment 154714


Well the box isn't grounded. I thought it was at first but after closely following the grounds I only see 3 going to the wirenut. After they cram that into the small handy box the bare grounds probably somewhat ground it, lol.


----------



## zoltan




----------



## MikeFL

Any idea where and what year that is?
What's that truck? Around 1930?


----------



## zoltan

no, random pic


----------



## zoltan

Historien om lifter | nyheter – Lavpris Liftutleie


Historien om lifter som Bomlift, sakselift, cherrypicker, beltelift, tilhengermontertelift har alle til felles at de hjelper deg med arbeid i høyden. Disse fantastiske maskinene har gjort det mulig å komme seg til vanskelige steder og utføre trygt arbeid i høyden. En hovedårsak til man tok i...




lavprisliftutleie.no





Norway, Poland looks like


----------



## canbug

I like the wider wheel base on the back.

Tim.


----------



## micromind

zoltan said:


> View attachment 154845


It's obvious that the truck was built to go under the wires and work on the splice boxes but how did he get the ladder into position?


----------



## MotoGP1199

zoltan said:


> View attachment 154845



Nothing he didn't learn at the playground.


----------



## MotoGP1199

New Appartment complex I went to yesterday. I posted some pics from a different electrical room from this same place a while ago. Complex is still under construction but somehow has a temporary certificate of occupancy. What a mess. Make sure to notice all the duct tape on fittings, cracked PVC, electrical tape repair of FMC, cracked FMC, etc. My understanding is some of this was inspected virtually due to covid.


























Above the main switchgear.


----------



## canbug

We've seen some real sh!t on this thread but I think this may be the worst.

Tim.


----------



## TGGT

MotoGP1199 said:


> New Appartment complex I went to yesterday. I posted some pics from a different electrical room from this same place a while ago. Complex is still under construction but somehow has a temporary certificate of occupancy. What a mess. Make sure to notice all the duct tape on fittings, cracked PVC, electrical tape repair of FMC, cracked FMC, etc. My understanding is some of this was inspected virtually due to covid.
> 
> View attachment 154856
> 
> View attachment 154857
> 
> View attachment 154858
> 
> 
> Above the main switchgear.
> View attachment 154859
> 
> View attachment 154860


I see the problem here, they didn't use a level.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank DuVal

MikeFL said:


> Any idea where and what year that is?
> What's that truck? Around 1930?


Hard rubber tires (not pneumatic) and lack of headlamps point to probably earlier than 1920 for the truck. When was picture? Well, depends on how often they replaced their equipment!


----------



## radio208

Ok 5th year man-climb up there and change the top crossarm post insulators...be back in 20..


----------



## canbug

Go play outside kids.


https://v.redd.it/19qfkrsus6p61/DASH_480.mp4?source=fallback



Tim


----------



## canbug

Longer video with some details. Power line down on backyard swing set.





Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt

Not so sure I'd want to be standing that close to that fence......


----------



## emtnut

See .... I told you electricity wants to go to the ground ! nobody would listen thou 😂


----------



## MotoGP1199

Follow up reports showed the power company failed to install a Kenny clamp on the Pole mounted transformer. When you don't install Kenny clamps this is what happens


----------



## MotoGP1199

All joking aside I wonder what voltage gradient would be on the ground in that back yard and around the fence


----------



## MikeFL

That's when having a good POCO is priceless.
Apparently those people don't have a good POCO.


----------



## canbug

It doesn't appear that the firemen know much about step potential.

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

I remember physics class where the answer was hop on one foot away from the car with the downed power line on it.
We had to calculate the safe distance from the car. 
Those guys were standing 10' from a smoking fence and seemed to think nothing of it.
Geez.


----------



## Easy

MotoGP1199 said:


> New Appartment complex I went to yesterday. I posted some pics from a different electrical room from this same place a while ago. Complex is still under construction but somehow has a temporary certificate of occupancy. What a mess. Make sure to notice all the duct tape on fittings, cracked PVC, electrical tape repair of FMC, cracked FMC, etc. My understanding is some of this was inspected virtually due to covid.


What a disaster. How could this be real? 
It looks like the same guy that did the drywall work.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> What a disaster. How could this be real?
> It looks like the same guy that did the drywall work.


I have no idea how this could happen. I'm thinking the original GC had his own guys do the work??? I just can't imagine non electricians doing this large of a job along with the big switchgear.


----------



## Easy

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have no idea how this could happen. I'm thinking the original GC had his own guys do the work??? I just can't imagine non electricians doing this large of a job along with the big switchgear.


Maybe the GC laid out w the PVC runs and his Son in law was hired to run the flex and mud and tape the drywall. Could you imagine trying to come in behind this mess and clean it up.
Holly f%&*n cross feeders Batman..


----------



## zoltan

Old condo remodel. They're making a new laundry closet in the basement and the carpenters just framed around the 240v BB heater


----------



## Metersocket648

Here is another gem of the trade.... they used jumper cables


----------



## Metersocket648

zoltan said:


> Old condo remodel. They're making a new laundry closet in the basement and the carpenters just framed around the 240v BB heater
> 
> View attachment 154952


Intriguing, yet highly disturbing


----------



## MotoGP1199

Metersocket648 said:


> Here is another gem of the trade.... they used jumper cables


That's how we used to get power for tools when doing service change outs.


----------



## Metersocket648

MotoGP1199 said:


> That's how we used to get power for tools when doing service change outs.


Lol really? We just connect a piece of 10/3 stranded to a hubble power distribution bank


----------



## canbug

This happened at the airport a couple of years ago but I just came across the picture again. Bad, bad CT. It was either on the 13.2Kv or the 25Kv?











Tim.


----------



## Metersocket648

canbug said:


> This happened at the airport a couple of years ago but I just came across the picture again. Bad, bad CT. It was either on the 13.2Kv or the 25Kv?
> 
> 
> View attachment 155085
> 
> 
> Tim.


Looks like 13.2kV, those stand-off insulators look too small to be rated for 25kV, but damn, i though at a glance all them copper windings were someone's hair and s alp 😮


----------



## just the cowboy

joe-nwt said:


> Not so sure I'd want to be standing that close to that fence......


When I was a kid in the city we stood around a down wire one time as it danced around and burnt the concrete. Like dumb kids we were trying to push each other at it.


----------



## wcord

Metersocket648 said:


> View attachment 154957
> Here is another gem of the trade.... they used jumper cables


Many years ago, on a Saturday night, one of the trailer courts blew the 400 amp fuses on one of the site service drops .
Total load was pretty close to 600 amps.
Not saying who, but new fuses and a set of 4/0 booster cables , paralleling the fuses kept everything going till Monday 🙄


----------



## micromind

canbug said:


> This happened at the airport a couple of years ago but I just came across the picture again. Bad, bad CT. It was either on the 13.2Kv or the 25Kv?
> 
> 
> View attachment 155085
> 
> 
> Tim.


I've seen about a half-dozen PTs blow like that. They usually make a larger mess than that though........


----------



## Metersocket648

just the cowboy said:


> When I was a kid in the city we stood around a down wire one time as it danced around and burnt the concrete. Like dumb kids we were trying to push each other at it.


Idk why but I laughed at this harder than I should've 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

That's because that what we did as kids. Now they can't be unattended in their own backyards.

Tim.


----------



## Metersocket648

canbug said:


> That's because that what we did as kids. Now they can't be unattended in their own backyards.
> 
> Tim.


Did anyone actually touch the downed line or get close enough to it??


----------



## Viggmundir

canbug said:


> That's because that what we did as kids. Now they can't be unattended in their own backyards.
> 
> Tim.


Well now we know why!!!! Way to ruin it for the rest of us lol.


----------



## Service Call

Why did they remove the other neutral bar????


----------



## Metersocket648

Service Call said:


> Why did they remove the other neutral bar????


To me it looks like the removed it and mounted it as the ground buss on the right side, and added a listed lug on the ground buss, ive seen this alot, ground busses are cheap, just save you the trouble and get a separate one, its good to have neutral busses on each side for future upgrades and rewires


----------



## Metersocket648

Service Call said:


> Why did they remove the other neutral bar????


Surprised the didn't use PON panel for this


----------



## readydave8

a few I saw today

the exposed lugs on light are within reach from floor

HO wants me to make wiring on basement ceiling less messy


----------



## wcord

readydave8 said:


> a few I saw today
> 
> the exposed lugs on light are within reach from floor
> 
> HO wants me to make wiring on basement ceiling less messy
> View attachment 155231
> 
> View attachment 155228
> View attachment 155229
> View attachment 155230


That's how we used to connect to k&t. Except with a cover on the JB.
However we would protect the wire with a piece of loom, going into the connector.


I've seen more than a few of the old nmd1 cable connected to open porcelain lamp holders.
I don't know the designation of the 2 wire cable which was used after k&t and before nmd1.

The rat's nest into panel is something else. Lol


----------



## micromind

readydave8 said:


> a few I saw today
> 
> the exposed lugs on light are within reach from floor
> 
> HO wants me to make wiring on basement ceiling less messy
> View attachment 155231
> 
> View attachment 155228
> View attachment 155229
> View attachment 155230


A red Murray main that isn't burnt up..........that's rare!


----------



## ohm it hertz

One of my customers just sent me this via text. He's having a first floor laundry room remodeled and his carpenter gave those to him. His house used to have an FPE panel, too.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Service wires coming straight from pole, (no meter) into individual half inch knockouts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

How, did the home owner do this live?

Tim


----------



## MotoGP1199

TheBigAndy said:


> Service wires coming straight from pole, (no meter) into individual half inch knockouts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the security camera there to notify them when the POCO and police are there?
EDIT: Actually that may not be a camera, its hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## MikeFL

You have to have heat to make meth!


----------



## joe-nwt

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is the security camera there to notify them when the POCO and police are there?
> EDIT: Actually that may not be a camera, its hard to tell on my phone.


I think it's a base from a jam-jar. Matches the rest of the decor.


----------



## 460 Delta

canbug said:


> How, did the home owner do this live?
> 
> Tim


If you want it bad enough, there’s always a way. A stolen hot stick to pull a cut-out, or a homemade one made from glued up plastic drain pipe with a screw in the side. Tweakers who are running themselves dimed out across the board will find a way or die trying.


----------



## WannabeTesla

MikeFL said:


> I remember physics class where the answer was hop on one foot away from the car with the downed power line on it.
> We had to calculate the safe distance from the car.
> Those guys were standing 10' from a smoking fence and seemed to think nothing of it.
> Geez.


Not that I'd put them to test, but those boots are voltage rated. Well, i can't say for sure, but every pair I've put on was.


----------



## Cosmorok

NMWU 12/2, found it doing a bathroom reno. It was for the bathroom fan.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max C.

Cosmorok said:


> NMWU 12/2, found it doing a bathroom reno. It was for the bathroom fan.


That looks like a classic case of using "WOTT" (whatever's on the truck). EIther that, or the homeowner had some leftover from that shed power project...


----------



## joe-nwt

Cosmorok said:


> NMWU 12/2, found it doing a bathroom reno. It was for the bathroom fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


That's not against code.


----------



## mpcxl

Shawowza! Yes , this is real


----------



## Quickservice

canbug said:


> We've seen some real sh!t on this thread but I think this may be the worst.
> 
> Tim.


Same here... that is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmorok

joe-nwt said:


> That's not against code.


No it's not, just wasn't expecting to see that in the walls. 

We also found a live wire buried under the floor, it was for the whirlpool plug. The best solution somebody could come up with was cap it and put it in the floor, we found it at the panel coming from a panel plug.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

joe-nwt said:


> That's not against code.


very possible that it is.
NMWU has a temp rating of 60c, so if the fan specifies that the wire requires 75 or 90, then its against code


----------



## wcord

All from 1 house.


----------



## readydave8

Maybe this shouldn't be in Gems since I'm not done yet, keeping some circuits active while installing new panel.


----------



## micromind

readydave8 said:


> Maybe this shouldn't be in Gems since I'm not done yet, keeping some circuits active while installing new panel.
> View attachment 155464


Well, it doesn't look much worse than it did when you first started........lol......


----------



## micromind

wcord said:


> All from 1 house.
> View attachment 155372
> 
> View attachment 155373
> 
> View attachment 155374


The middle one is quite clever.......you can check the current to ensure it's not overloaded.........lol.


----------



## MotoGP1199

wcord said:


> All from 1 house.
> View attachment 155372
> 
> View attachment 155373
> 
> View attachment 155374


If the homeowner did it him self its hard to tell them that is wrong. "What do you mean? it works just fine"


----------



## Viggmundir

lit sign feed fed from underground. They must have had a lot of fun pulling the conductors thru...


----------



## Max C.

Viggmundir said:


> They must have had a lot of fun pulling the conductors thru...


Or...they heated that up and bent it after the conductors were pulled


----------



## ohm it hertz

No big deal.


----------



## canbug

Apparently the antenna wire needed to get into the building. 









Tim


----------



## Cosmorok

I wish I took a photo but yesterday we were finishing up a kitchen reno and the homeowner mentioned one of the other contractors, "that knows electrical" hung their kitchen light fixture. The contractor got shocked by it and couldn't figure out why. I turned off the circuit, took the fixture down to look in the box and saw black fixture wire connected to red wire(that made sense, switch leg), white and green fixture wire connected to the neutral(...)and a pigtail from the bond screw connected to the neutral. Just a perfect loop.


----------



## readydave8

pvc conduit exterior


----------



## readydave8

house is hollow block, to add ckts they ran pvc conduit on exterior and pulled romex, cut hub off so lb would sit flat on wall


----------



## readydave8

I was gonna run from here to add a receptacle, wound up refeeding this one


----------



## Flyingsod

Holy cow Mech! This thread is freaking huge. I haven’t really looked in in the last few years since you started it, I can’t believe how popular it is. Thanks for starting it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt

Recfently installed.










Part of my job today: remove obsolete teck cable back to panel. Telco environment, old cable at the bottom of the tray. This may have actually been the first cable installed in the building 40 years ago. Had to fight my way through about a foot of telco wire to get the cable worked back to this recently upgraded panel. So I was already cranky by time I opened the panel.

Some doofus from eastern Canada thought it would be cute to bundle the neutrals with white tape full length of the panel. If that person is a member here and has the balls to fess up, I have a few words to say.


----------



## Flyingsod

joe-nwt said:


> If that person is a member here and has the balls to fess up, I have a few words to say.


I say we tape THEM up so they remember not to ever do that stupid crap again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

Tracing the feed thru a crawl space and find this beaut.


----------



## Max C.

This was disovered after some walls were opened up during a reno on a 1969 home. I'm not even sure what to make of this. The best part - that staple is original, so whoever did this managed to fish through it!



















Inside the box this guy tied into. Mastery right here folks, as indicated by the ground "splice" and neutral wrapped in the wrong direction:










Same house. You can tell this install has the plumber's touch 





































On a landscape lighting job, I spotted this fine PVC work and immideatly though it deserved to go here. No straps, burial depth was whatever and yes, that 3/4" run is tight against the gas meter!





































Other garbage this guy left behind include dimmer-controlled, non-GFCI protected pool-side receptacles and crooked boullard lights....


----------



## micromind

Max C. said:


> This was disovered after some walls were opened up during a reno on a 1969 home. I'm not even sure what to make of this. The best part - that staple is original, so whoever did this managed to fish through it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the box this guy tied into. Mastery right here folks, as indicated by the ground "splice" and neutral wrapped in the wrong direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same house. You can tell this install has the plumber's touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a landscape lighting job, I spotted this fine PVC work and immideatly though it deserved to go here. No straps, burial depth was whatever and yes, that 3/4" run is tight against the gas meter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other garbage lthis guy keft behine include dimmer-controlled, non-GFCI protected pool-side receptacles and crooked boullard lights....


At least the PVC was made in Canada.........


----------



## Service Call

Appliance delivery guys. Told them it was a 3 wire stove receptacle. So they did this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So I go to replace a ceiling fixture with a fan in the master bedroom and find a mile of tape, buchanan crimps that pull right off, undersized screws wrapped with tape to fit the larger holes......just a mess left by the "electrical engineer" former owner..


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Undersized screws wrapped with tape to fit the larger holes.


Now that's just low...
*___*

Another picture from that pool room. Notice the ground "splice." Needless to say, I wouldn't want to swim there!


----------



## ohm it hertz

As I'm wrapping up an interior rewire I am now focusing on estimating all the incredible craftsmanship I've de-energized outside.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Found this in a control cabinet yesterday This was the bypass contactor for a 50hp drive, the load side is going to two 25 hp pumps. VFD is faulty and contactor failed so they wedged two self tapping screws in the contactor to keep everything running for the last 1.5 years.


----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> Found this in a control cabinet yesterday This was the bypass contactor for a 50hp drive, the load side is going to two 25 hp pumps. VFD is faulty and contactor failed so they wedged two self tapping screws in the contactor to keep everything running for the last 1.5 years.
> View attachment 156007


At least they taped the wire nuts.....the mark of a true professional!


----------



## joe-nwt

MotoGP1199 said:


> Found this in a control cabinet yesterday This was the bypass contactor for a 50hp drive, the load side is going to two 25 hp pumps. VFD is faulty and contactor failed so they wedged two self tapping screws in the contactor to keep everything running for the last 1.5 years.
> View attachment 156007


That's the awesomest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Here’s my find of the day.... the homeowner has me looking at some minor things and then asks me to look at the meter enclosure, there is a 3/4” gap between it and the house with no screws. Only thing holding it up is the ONE strap on the mast 10 feet up and the SEU poking out of the back. I open it up to look inside, very surprised there’s no lock on it, then I find someone’s attempt of a neutral-ground bond. Then I check inside and there is no GEC going to the panel and no bonding of the water and gas lines.

I asked several times and the guy kept avoiding the question but finally admits there was a 100 amp service when he moved in, one of his buddies from work offered to give him an upgrade with no permits.


----------



## joe-nwt

yankeejoe1141 said:


> the homeowner has me looking at some minor things and then asks me to look at the meter enclosure, there is a 3/4” gap between it and the house with no screws.


I've seen that a few times over the years. Homeowner or the siding guys are to blame.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> That's the awesomest thing I've seen in a while!


Also notice the label for L3 has turned completely brown from overheating.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Found this while troubleshooting a lighting circuit today.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

ohm it hertz said:


> Found this while troubleshooting a lighting circuit today.
> 
> View attachment 156036


It’s like people are just trying to do the wrong thing.


----------



## wiz1997

ohm it hertz said:


> Found this while troubleshooting a lighting circuit today.
> 
> View attachment 156036


Electrons have no idea what color wire they are travelling in.


----------



## CWL

wiz1997 said:


> Electrons have no idea what color wire they are travelling in.


True, but they stripped waaaay too much insulation off of the wires.


----------



## 205490

joe-nwt said:


> I've seen that a few times over the years. Homeowner or the siding guys are to blame.


Now that's the truth.
I have an extensive database of all customers going back to 1992. Most if not all poor quality work is directly related to the customer seeking the cheapest.
Ironically the cheap guy's always seem to be a nice guy. I'm usually the bad guy for refusing to do unpermitted work. SMH


----------



## ohm it hertz

Quoted another goldmine today...


----------



## funkking

Rest assured that the weather will never be a problem for this office bathroom receptacle 😀


----------



## canbug

Before and after, had a buddy call me in to help out over a weekend. He finished up the little things, like fillers after I left.


















Tim.


----------



## LARMGUY

I like the fire extinguisher feeding the panel from the bottom. Wouldn't it be better to enter it from the top with a gravity assist?


----------



## readydave8

funkking said:


> Rest assured that the weather will never be a problem for this office bathroom receptacle 😀
> View attachment 156163


pic upside down? and thus switch is too?


----------



## micromind

LARMGUY said:


> I like the fire extinguisher feeding the panel from the bottom. Wouldn't it be better to enter it from the top with a gravity assist?


No no no, silly......when it aims down, it just squirts a stream downward, when it aims up, gravity will disperse the stream so it rains down all over everything.

I thought everyone knew that.........lol.


----------



## funkking

readydave8 said:


> pic upside down? and thus switch is too?


Every GFCI in this building was (WR) weather resistant. Made me chuckle.


----------



## wcord

Home owner splice, didn't even wrap it with tape


----------



## CWL

wcord said:


> View attachment 156194
> 
> Home owner splice, didn't even wrap it with tape


Home owner probably google searched electrical splices and found western union splices. Then google gave this site for more reading where the home owner read all the negative comments about taping devices and wire nuts.


----------



## readydave8

sometimes seems like a lot of trouble to go thru just to do something wrong

that's a GFCI receptacle

There is a bare ground in the line cable, not hooked to anything at receptacle

The load runs to a switch for room light

Receptacle has pressure plates but wires looped around screws (poorly)


----------



## MotoGP1199

readydave8 said:


> sometimes seems like a lot of trouble to go thru just to do something wrong
> 
> that's a GFCI receptacle
> 
> There is a bare ground in the line cable, not hooked to anything at receptacle
> 
> The load runs to a switch for room light
> 
> Receptacle has pressure plates but wires looped around screws (poorly)
> View attachment 156201


That is someone who wants to do a good job but has no clue WTF they are doing.


----------



## wiz1997

A panel where I currently work.
Notice the "lock nut" on the plastic flex connector to the left?








Or this same panel where the orange cable goes to an alarm sounder under the panel.
Guess they didn't have any wire cutters that day.


----------



## Rainwater01

Killed power to two bathrooms, these two outlets in the kitchen, the office and the island receptacle. There should be a code rule against things like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199

Got a call to troubleshoot an activator not working. I reached in a panel to test voltage on a digital input card and got zapped on my forearm. I looked down and didn't see anything. After checking a few things I found 96 volts AC on the shielding of this 18/4 low voltage cable. I follow the conduit and they have the cable pulled in the same conduit as the 120v supplying the power for the cabinet. The low voltage cable in this panel is not even being used or connected to anything.









I then go in the mechanical room and open up the control panel for the equipment room and find this. They have the 18/4 low voltage cable connected to 120v interlock circuits (some jumpered) at the control cabinet that is powered by 20 amp breaker. All of the grey low voltage cable is run throughout the room with 120 volts AC. I'm assuming someone ran all low voltage cable and then realized the interlocks were 120vac and just connected it anyway. The transformers in the bottom do not connect to these low voltage cables. The shielding is not connected on either side but all the shielding for all the low voltage cables have anywhere from 55 vac to 96 volts ac. Needless to say I have a HUGE e-mail going out to everyone tonight. There is so much wrong at this site I can't list it all.


----------



## joe-nwt

If you look at the cable itself you will notice it's likely rated for 300V and maybe even 600V. It's just not installed correctly.


----------



## Forge Boyz

Why do HVAC guys use SJ cord for minisplit interconnect cable?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

MotoGP1199 said:


> Found this in a control cabinet yesterday This was the bypass contactor for a 50hp drive, the load side is going to two 25 hp pumps. VFD is faulty and contactor failed so they wedged two self tapping screws in the contactor to keep everything running for the last 1.5 years.
> View attachment 156007


Looks like an L3 issue also, wire marker is brown.


----------



## joe-nwt

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like an L3 issue also, wire marker is brown.


If the screws were not holding the contacts closed firmly there was likely some heat generated.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> If you look at the cable itself you will notice it's likely rated for 300V and maybe even 600V. It's just not installed correctly.


Exactly. It is 300v rated wire. It's run in conduits with 120v circuits as well as 480v circuits at some points. Other parts of the room it's not in conduit and zip tied to plumbing, strut, etc. It's 7 amp wire feed by a 20 amp breaker. I am going to go back and do some further investigation and see where the shielding is getting energized from. On one of the controllers the interlock circuit states the contacts/board is only good for 0-30v. I haven't even opened up all the j-boxes or equipment it runs to.

This picture is directly below my 1st picture above where I 1st got zapped from. The guy covered the section of the cable with split loom. This might speak to his work experience.


----------



## joe-nwt

Telco splice:










Must have used a pipe cutter to strip the insulation.....


----------



## jw0445

joe-nwt said:


> Telco splice:
> 
> View attachment 156351
> 
> 
> Must have used a pipe cutter to strip the insulation.....


Nope. Sheath knife. Those suckers are sharp.


----------



## joe-nwt

Those rings are about as perfect as you can get. I'm not buying the knife.


----------



## funkking

An elderly lady asked me to look at this. Wanted to know if it was unsafe, lol.


----------



## MotoGP1199

funkking said:


> An elderly lady asked me to look at this. Wanted to know if it was unsafe, lol.
> View attachment 156402


Yes the edge of that switch cover does look sharp.


----------



## MotoGP1199

This is what happens when someone hooks up a motor to 208 volts and wires it for 460 volts with the overload relay set too high even for the 208 volt connection.

Replaced this motor today. Apparently it was installed about 2 months ago and was running for about 1.5 months before it stopped working.


----------



## micromind

At least we know why they kept setting the O/L higher..........

I've seen a lot of these........when the O/L trips, just turn it up a bit. If it trips again, turn it up some more..........

There's a lot to be said for the heater type O/Ls.


----------



## gpop

micromind said:


> At least we know why they kept setting the O/L higher..........
> 
> I've seen a lot of these........when the O/L trips, just turn it up a bit. If it trips again, turn it up some more..........
> 
> There's a lot to be said for the heater type O/Ls.


If you have devicenet overload/controls it gets more interesting when they turn the dial thinking its a overload setting when they are really changing the address


----------



## WannabeTesla

MotoGP1199 said:


> This is what happens when someone hooks up a motor to 208 volts and wires it for 460 volts with the overload relay set too high even for the 208 volt connection.
> 
> Replaced this motor today. Apparently it was installed about 2 months ago and was running for about 1.5 months before it stopped working.
> 
> View attachment 156409
> 
> View attachment 156408
> 
> View attachment 156410
> 
> View attachment 156411


And all because they didn't pre-twist...


----------



## WannabeTesla

I found this one today... ho says it happened about a month ago. I could smell it as soon as she opened the basement door. Box was 8 inches, two steel stud screws through the side "attaching" it to the stud.


----------



## micromind

gpop said:


> If you have devicenet overload/controls it gets more interesting when they turn the dial thinking its a overload setting when they are really changing the address


Seen that happen a few times too............


----------



## Cosmorok

I don't have anywhere else to post this, I was installing a new light fixture in a renovated apartment bathroom. No toilet, but the tub worked so I turned on the water and matched the flow. Not one of my finest moments but when you've been drinking water all morning in a humid and hot basement apartment when you have to go then you have to go. I used hot water so it would sanitize so at least give me some consideration before you judge.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

Cosmorok said:


> I don't have anywhere else to post this, I was installing a new light fixture in a renovated apartment bathroom. No toilet, but the tub worked so I turned on the water and matched the flow. Not one of my finest moments but when you've been drinking water all morning in a humid and hot basement apartment when you have to go then you have to go. I used hot water so it would sanitize so at least give me some consideration before you judge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


How long have you been an electrician? Have you not seen a Mexican urinal? Usually an empty milk jug with 2" of water in it. Keep one in your truck at all times!


----------



## Quickservice

WannabeTesla said:


> I found this one today... ho says it happened about a month ago. I could smell it as soon as she opened the basement door. Box was 8 inches, two steel stud screws through the side "attaching" it to the stud.


I have seen plenty of those... usually caused by one or two portable heaters being plugged into a 15a circuit that already had 10+ amps loaded on it.


----------



## Cosmorok

I'll keep that in mind but it'll be hard to find a milk jug in snow Mexico, we have bags of milk. That would get messy quickly.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

Cosmorok said:


> I'll keep that in mind but it'll be hard to find a milk jug in snow Mexico, we have bags of milk. That would get messy quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Bags of milk... you have to be kidding! 

Do you have a cat? Cat litter jugs work great too.


----------



## pjones

Cosmorok said:


> I don't have anywhere else to post this, I was installing a new light fixture in a renovated apartment bathroom. No toilet, but the tub worked so I turned on the water and matched the flow. Not one of my finest moments but when you've been drinking water all morning in a humid and hot basement apartment when you have to go then you have to go. I used hot water so it would sanitize so at least give me some consideration before you judge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


You guys need to get yourselves some of these...

4.02US $ 17% OFF|4Pcs/Pack 700ml Emergency portable car Leak proof Urine bags vomit bags mobile toilets Disposable handy unisex outdoors Mini WC|Urine Bags| - AliExpress


----------



## 460 Delta

funkking said:


> An elderly lady asked me to look at this. Wanted to know if it was unsafe, lol.
> View attachment 156402


With a little work that could be automated. When the door goes up, a tab swipes the switch up and turns the lights on, door down, swipes it down and lights off. Someone just didn’t finish the job, lol.


----------



## Easy

This is a home right on the beach in La Jolla California. Although it looks like a shack I estimate its value at about $4.5M. My guess is that the service was originally fed from overhead. As you can see in the photo it’s now supplied by a 3” service lateral.

They must have relocated the service for some reason and used the existing mast to feed to the new location. If you look closely you can see that they bonded the 2 raceways with some #4 and 2 ground clamps. I think it was probably permitted and inspected years ago but it just seems like a lazy man’s way of doing it.


----------



## 460 Delta

I
I-Line panels, who knew they could also be used as a combination starter?


----------



## joe-nwt

jw0445 said:


> Nope. Sheath knife. Those suckers are sharp.


Still think it's a knife?










All I'm doing is slitting the heatshrink to recover the copper.


----------



## Easy

joe-nwt said:


> Still think it's a knife?
> 
> View attachment 156608
> 
> 
> All I'm doing is slitting the heatshrink to recover the copper.


Joe-nwt ... Why are you going all CSI on this project? Are you preforming forensics? Have you found the suspect yet?
The conductors are totally messed up and for sure lost their ampacity rating. Definitely not Journeyman quality work. 
What are they being used for? You may have explained that in your firs post but if I back track I'll probably get lost. 
Thanks Joe ..


----------



## Malywr

Found two 2 pole Bryant breakers in panel


----------



## joe-nwt

Easy said:


> Joe-nwt ... Why are you going all CSI on this project? Are you preforming forensics? Have you found the suspect yet?
> The conductors are totally messed up and for sure lost their ampacity rating. Definitely not Journeyman quality work.
> What are they being used for? You may have explained that in your firs post but if I back track I'll probably get lost.
> Thanks Joe ..


I'm salvaging copper in my spare time.  I have 3/4 of a 5 gallon pail of those splices.

They were part of a 48VDC distribution for a telco equipment demo project. They ran large conductors the length of the row of equipment fused at 60A. They tapped the large conductor with #10 where they needed. Some of the older wire was RW90 with insulation that was somewhat stuck to the copper. Whatever they used to score the insulation made beautiful concentric rings around the conductor. Always at a uniform depth. 

I still say they used a pipe cutter.


----------



## canbug

Obviously not an electrician or is he? I see a torpedo level in his back pocket.

Tim


----------



## canbug

Three points of contact.

Tim


----------



## Forge Boyz

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 156607
> I
> I-Line panels, who knew they could also be used as a combination starter?


Listing violation. A-B starter in a Sq D panel.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 156607
> I
> I-Line panels, who knew they could also be used as a combination starter?


You could buy I-Line panels from the factory with lighting contactors inside. Probably not Allen Bradley lighting contactors though...


----------



## JRaef

canbug said:


> View attachment 156623
> 
> 
> Obviously not an electrician or is he? I see a torpedo level in his back pocket.
> 
> Tim


I resemble that remark...
I saw that posted on Imgur this weekend and a few hours later I was on a ladder wiring up my solar powered outdoor shade. When I got to that step and felt my belly touch the top of the ladder, that image flashed in my mind and I went up one more step even though I didn't really have to.


----------



## 460 Delta

Forge Boyz said:


> Listing violation. A-B starter in a Sq D panel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


So a Furnas would be right out also then, hmmm....


----------



## Forge Boyz

460 Delta said:


> So a Furnas would be right out also then, hmmm....


Well maybe if they cross list it for in there... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

Forge Boyz said:


> Well maybe if they cross list it for in there...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


In seriousness this is a small sampling of the death electrical I’m working through at my new job. I have 5 plants now and I’m sure I will be able to retire before I ever get finished. I’m certain Ol’Sparky in the death house in Lucasville is safer than some of the things I’m working through.


----------



## zoltan




----------



## Service Call

zoltan said:


> View attachment 156676


So close to making it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppersmith

If one monkey did it, you can be sure many other monkeys have also. I bet some smart entrepreneur has a monkey kabob stand right under that pole.


----------



## joe-nwt

Judge #1 9.2, Judge #2 9.1, Judge #3......


----------



## Quickservice

460 Delta said:


> With a little work that could be automated. When the door goes up, a tab swipes the switch up and turns the lights on, door down, swipes it down and lights off. Someone just didn’t finish the job, lol.


I hate to think how many times I have run into a mess that looked just like that! And how many times have you had a HO say, "Well... it has been that way for 30 years and we ain't had a single problem with it."


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Quickservice said:


> "Well... it has been that way for 30 years and we ain't had a single problem with it."


I hate that answer, I hear it all the time. They act like only things that don’t work are code violations.


----------



## Slay301

Looks like some one repurposed some 3/8 copper tube for a data drop or stat maybe The best part is they had a the heart to put a box with a connector


----------



## Cosmorok

From yesterday's job, whole house reno. The owner said that their range hood hasn't worked in a long time if ever. I checked the panel and there wasn't a breaker labeled range hood, there wasn't any power to it but all the breakers were on. Gut feeling told me to check the fridge receptacle because there wasn't any wire going up from the basement to the where the range hood was. It's hard to see but the fridge is on a split receptacle, I used my meter on the bottom half of the split and it's the wire going to the range hood.
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgers

Slay301 said:


> Looks like some one repurposed some 3/8 copper tube for a data drop or stat maybe The best part is they had a the heart to put a box with a connector


My guess is stat. The 3/8" copper tube is probably from an old Johnson Controls pneumatic HVAC control system that was upgraded. Probably convenient to run the control wires in the old tubes to the stat locations.


----------



## Slay301

brodgers said:


> My guess is stat. The 3/8" copper tube is probably from an old Johnson Controls pneumatic HVAC control system that was upgraded. Probably convenient to run the control wires in the old tubes to the stat locations.


That’s exactly what happened, looked tonight went to a stat. It’s all plaster on top of clay block walls


----------



## Slay301

4160 strapped to ceiling a ft above head the. It hits transformers down to 120/208


----------



## MoscaFibra

the stuff I am finding here.....the effort taking to do this, boggles my mind over just using a wire like a normal person...


----------



## Max C.

These two have been sitting on my hard drive for a bit...both cords were in-use when I took those photos, by the way!
















Now for a few recent ones...

This pole-mounted "enclosure" housed some security camera equipment:








Custom one-hole PVC straps at the gas station car wash:








The work of a client's "electrician friend."


----------



## bill39

MoscaFibra said:


> View attachment 156801
> 
> 
> the stuff I am finding here.....the effort taking to do this, boggles my mind over just using a wire like a normal person...


Actually those jumper bars work great because it permits the terminals to still accept two wires per side which conserves space.

The real problem I see is that neither the wires or terminals are labeled.


----------



## MoscaFibra

bill39 said:


> Actually those jumper bars work great because it permits the terminals to still accept two wires per side which conserves space.
> 
> The real problem I see is that neither the wires or terminals are labeled.


that is the smallest issue in this particular cabinet lol. But look closer at the terminal jumpers, someone went to the effort to wind wire around the two jumper bars instead of either running a jumper outside of it (of which there was room) OR ordering a terminal bar and using the correct length....there's literally a 28gauge thread just wound around the screws....


----------



## bill39

MoscaFibra said:


> that is the smallest issue in this particular cabinet lol. But look closer at the terminal jumpers, someone went to the effort to wind wire around the two jumper bars instead of either running a jumper outside of it (of which there was room) OR ordering a terminal bar and using the correct length....there's literally a 28gauge thread just wound around the screws....


Ok, I missed that wire wrapping jewel. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## just the cowboy

Slay301 said:


> 4160 strapped to ceiling a ft above head the. It hits transformers down to 120/208


I remember that type of vault, we had them for cast iron induction furnaces.
Very scary
Cowboy


----------



## just the cowboy

MoscaFibra said:


> View attachment 156801
> 
> 
> the stuff I am finding here.....the effort taking to do this, boggles my mind over just using a wire like a normal person...


Yep and not knowing any better. I had a new machine that they stretched the wire across the face of the terminal strip to land it on the top. It was a power strip like you show with nothing landed on the bottom.


----------



## ohm it hertz

At another house where the HO thought they can alter devices to fit their panel.


----------



## MoscaFibra

ohm it hertz said:


> At another house where the HO thought they can alter devices to fit their panel.
> 
> View attachment 156980



Sounds like you've met my father "It's still good"


----------



## MotoGP1199

Came across this today. Not that bad but funny. 



"You need to label those electricity switches". "OK no problem"











Check the top left. Old, non original circuit coming in the top. The ground is cut about 1" long and floating for the nm cable. Side note, I have never seen the yellow splice connector they used on the right before. Seen similar for automotive taps.


----------



## joe-nwt

Sure _looks_ like an automotive tap........


----------



## Easy

I always love it when people paint over the cover screws and and run mud around the edges. You kind of have to chip away for a bit to get the cover off.


----------



## MotoGP1199

MotoGP1199 said:


> Came across this today. Not that bad but funny.
> 
> 
> 
> "You need to label those electricity switches". "OK no problem"
> 
> View attachment 157225
> 
> 
> 
> Check the top left. Old, non original circuit coming in the top. The ground is cut about 1" long and floating for the nm cable. Side note, I have never seen the yellow splice connector they used on the right before. Seen similar for automotive taps.
> View attachment 157226





joe-nwt said:


> Sure _looks_ like an automotive tap........


Opened it up today to swap the panel out. Sure enough it's an automotive tap were it pierces into the wire. 


















Easy said:


> I always love it when people paint over the cover screws and and run mud around the edges. You kind of have to chip away for a bit to get the cover off.


Yep, never fails. I hate it.


----------



## gpop

Some of the what you are calling "automotive taps" are rated for 600v so is it really that bad?


----------



## MotoGP1199

gpop said:


> Some of the what you are calling "automotive taps" are rated for 600v so is it really that bad?


I've just never seen one before in a non-automotive setting. This one was installed on two solid wires (TW, #12) and no markings of any kind on the plastic. It dug into the copper pretty deep. It could very well be fine, especially since it doesn't show any real signs of over heating except for the fact that it dug in deep. Tap went to feed a light in one room of the apartment. Seeing as it was installed by the same guy who cut off the ground on an NM cable I call everything on his install into question unless I can verify what it is and what it is rated for.

EDIT: After reading your post I did some digging and it does look similar to the 3m 903 connector rated for 600v or. However it is only rated up to 14 awg on the run and 18 awg on the tap . This could be why the connector dug so deep into the copper. I also don't see any amperage ratings. Others I looked up for use with larger wires do not look the same, I'm curious who else makes ones that look the same as this one.



> *3M™ Scotchlok™ IDC Connector 903*
> 
> Details
> 
> Yellow, polypropylene-insulated connector is suitable for tap or parallel splicing
> Electrically connects 2 wires in a tap, inline, pigtail or double run installation
> Accommodates 22 to 18 AWG solid/stranded (tap) and 18 to 14 AWG solid/stranded (run)
> RoHS 2011/65/EU Compliant
> 3M™ Scotchlok™ Insulation Displacement Connector 903 is a double run or tap connector for tap or parallel splicing. Polypropylene insulated, self stripping and flame retardant.
> 3M™ Scotchlok™ Insulation Displacement Connector 903 is 600V rated for building wire and 1000V rated for signs, fixtures and luminaires. It withstands temperatures of 194 degrees F (90 degrees C). UL Listed and RoHS 2011/65/EU Compliant.
> 
> *For industrial/occupational use only. Not for consumer sale or use*


Edit: And here is one for #12 solid and #10 stranded wire but only at 32volts and color looks like a different color yellow/orange on their site.


> *3M™ Scotchlok™ IDC Connector 562*
> 
> Wire Gauge (Imperial)12 AWG / 10 AWG Stranded
> 
> Details
> 
> Yellow, polypropylene-insulated connector is suitable for tap or parallel splicing
> Rated for 32V applications
> Accommodates 18 to 14 AWG solid/stranded
> RoHS 2011/65/EU Compliant
> 3M™ Scotchlok™ Insulation Displacement Connector 562 is a double run or tap connector for tap or parallel splicing. Polypropylene insulated, self stripping and flame retardant.
> 3M™ Scotchlok™ Insulation Displacement Connector 562 is 600V rated for building wire and 1000V rated for signs, fixtures and luminaires. It withstands temperatures of 194 degrees F (90 degrees C). UL Listed and RoHS 2011/65/EU Compliant.


----------



## Signal1

MotoGP1199 said:


> I've just never seen one before in a non-automotive setting. This one was installed on two solid wires (TW, #12) and no markings of any kind on the plastic. It dug into the copper pretty deep. It could very well be fine, especially since it doesn't show any real signs of over heating except for the fact that it dug in deep. Tap went to feed a light in one room of the apartment. Seeing as it was installed by the same guy who cut off the ground on an NM cable I call everything on his install into question unless I can verify what it is and what it is rated for.
> 
> EDIT: After reading your post I did some digging and it does look similar to the 3m 903 connector rated for 600v or. However it is only rated up to 14 awg on the run and 18 awg on the tap . This could be why the connector dug so deep into the copper. I also don't see any amperage ratings. Others I looked up for use with larger wires do not look the same, I'm curious who else makes ones that look the same as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And here is one for #12 solid and #10 stranded wire but only at 32volts and color looks like a different color yellow/orange on their site.
> 
> View attachment 157388
> 
> View attachment 157389


We used to use those on the miles of HO flourescent lighting in K-Marts. 
Once the feeds were pulled,clip one of those on at each ballast, never cutting the wire. 

Made it go fast,no wire nuts.


----------



## Norcal

Signal1 said:


> We used to use those on the miles of HO flourescent lighting in K-Marts.
> Once the feeds were pulled,clip one of those on at each ballast, never cutting the wire.
> 
> Made it go fast,no wire nuts.


With the now required ballast disconnects would not be so bad.


----------



## Max C.

I had some laughs with this one...


----------



## MotoGP1199

Max C. said:


> I had some laughs with this one...


Hack would be proud. The professional homeowner used box offsets.


----------



## MotoGP1199

A friend asked if I could take a look at a conduit going to the garage in his new house and see if it was safe. We'll it's the 60 amp feed for the garage sub panel, sprinkler wire, and internet all in one. Home inspection company didn't bring it up either.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Oof


----------



## ohm it hertz

This one just needs a GFCI and it'll pass 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Norcal

ohm it hertz said:


> View attachment 157537
> 
> 
> This one just needs a GFCI and it'll pass 🕵️‍♂️




Good panel ruined by ignorant "work".


----------



## VELOCI3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

VELOCI3 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've seen this more times than I care to, and it's always the data/security guys doing it.


----------



## Viggmundir

Small shed all wired in SOW cable, no connectors, no boxes are grounded, and all the whites were cut off and used the black as the neutral instead. Apparently this is how they did it in Belize. I rewired it all to Bx.


----------



## Viggmundir

Job this week. Their plumber recommend they have an electrician come out and fix some of this wiring. On the far right is an 8/3NMD90 running to a sub panel, runs exposed on the outside of the beam, was showing signs of sunlight exposure.


----------



## micromind

Viggmundir said:


> View attachment 157605
> 
> 
> Small shed all wired in SOW cable, no connectors, no boxes are grounded, and all the whites were cut off and used the black as the neutral instead. Apparently this is how they did it in Belize. I rewired it all to Bx.


Nice job with the stranded wire under the screws though...........


----------



## Service Call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoscaFibra

Viggmundir said:


> View attachment 157605
> 
> 
> Small shed all wired in SOW cable, no connectors, no boxes are grounded, and all the whites were cut off and used the black as the neutral instead. Apparently this is how they did it in Belize. I rewired it all to Bx.


I can hear my uncles voice right now "but it works"


----------



## Frank DuVal

MoscaFibra said:


> I can hear my uncles voice right now "but it works"


Makes sense to me, red is hot and black is chassis return......

Green is ground all the world round. Not so much with other colors!


----------



## Viggmundir

MoscaFibra said:


> I can hear my uncles voice right now "but it works"


Haha, I know right? Its been like that for years, I was there doing other work and managed to convince them to let me fix it all, even though "but it works!" The building was fed with a 12/2 NMWU cable on a 30A breaker, strung up in a few trees from an outdoor panel nearby.


----------



## mburtis

A panel about to go under the knife.


----------



## wcord

I thought I would move a few circuits, to the adjacent subpanel, to make room for the new dryer. 
Didn't happen, fed it from the sub


----------



## funkking

My wife and I bought some property off of her grandparents in WV. This is in one of the shacks on the property.


----------



## ppsh

Never dreamed I'd see this interior retrofit.


----------



## Norcal

ppsh said:


> Never dreamed I'd see this interior retrofit.
> View attachment 157703


I have a photo somewhere of a 1950's Cutler-Hammer XO "all in one" meter main with a factory Stab-Lok 100A main, but about a mile from me is a circa 1968 C-H 400A switchboard that has a ITE VacuBreak 400A main switch, all the branch breakers are Westinghouse which was normal.


----------



## 460 Delta

ppsh said:


> Never dreamed I'd see this interior retrofit.
> View attachment 157703


Wow, that went from a Brooks Stevens design to some kind of Ray Stevens silliness.


----------



## canbug

Not sure who came first but somebody is going to have to fix this.


Tim


----------



## readydave8

The switch is in a box!


----------



## readydave8

Different job today, doesn't look as crowded in pic as it did in real life. 6 12-2's


----------



## batwing44

canbug said:


> Not sure who came first but somebody is going to have to fix this.
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 157718





canbug said:


> Not sure who came first but somebody is going to have to fix this.
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 157718


Which trade cut the pipe? just wunderin'? Cletus work keeps showing up from time to time.


----------



## hornetd

460 Delta said:


> I've seen this more times than I care to, and it's always the data/security guys doing it.


It's code compliant if you put a bonding bushing on the inside threads of the connector and bond it to the condulet using a tapped hole and ground screw or spice it into an EGC in the race way. You can even use one of the laboratory listed versions of the Insulating Displacing Connectors (IDC) that another poster had a photograph of. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## hornetd

readydave8 said:


> Different job today, doesn't look as crowded in pic as it did in real life. 6 12-2's
> View attachment 157732


Slap an extension ring on it and it's all good. Right? 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## canbug

I don't know, saw it this morning on another site and had to share.

Tim.


----------



## 460 Delta

hornetd said:


> It's code compliant if you put a bonding bushing on the inside threads of the connector and bond it to the condulet using a tapped hole and ground screw or spice it into an EGC in the race way. You can even use one of the laboratory listed versions of the Insulating Displacing Connectors (IDC) that another poster had a photograph of.
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


Yeah, I’m not so sure about that. The cover is that, a cover. If that was a thing, you would be able to buy it from the factory with a KO in it.


----------



## hornetd

460 Delta said:


> Yeah, I’m not so sure about that. The cover is that, a cover. If that was a thing, you would be able to buy it from the factory with a KO in it.











Be careful what you wish for dude. 

314.22 Surface Extensions. Surface extensions shall be made by mounting and mechanically securing an extension ring over the box. Equipment grounding shall be in accordance with Part VI of Article 250.
Exception: A surface extension shall be permitted to be made from the cover of a box where the cover is designed so it is unlikely to fall off or be removed if its securing means becomes loose. The wiring method shall be flexible or an approved length that permits removal of the cover and provides access to the box interior and shall be arranged so that any grounding continuity is independent of the connection between the box and cover. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## 460 Delta

hornetd said:


> View attachment 157795
> 
> Be careful what you wish for dude.
> 
> 314.22 Surface Extensions. Surface extensions shall be made by mounting and mechanically securing an extension ring over the box. Equipment grounding shall be in accordance with Part VI of Article 250.
> Exception: A surface extension shall be permitted to be made from the cover of a box where the cover is designed so it is unlikely to fall off or be removed if its securing means becomes loose. The wiring method shall be flexible or an approved length that permits removal of the cover and provides access to the box interior and shall be arranged so that any grounding continuity is independent of the connection between the box and cover.
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


Is that actually a cover with a KO, or one of those fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?


----------



## splatz

460 Delta said:


> Is that actually a cover with a KO, or one of those fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?


----------



## hornetd

460 Delta said:


> Is that actually a cover with a KO, or one of those fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?


I don't know what you mean when you say "fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?" It's a listed device. Like every other piece of materiel or equipment in the electrical industry it can be abused. The code section I quoted applies to it just as it applies to a box cover for 4 inch square or octagonal boxes that are made with a knockout already prepunched in the cover. Electrically there is no difference between the two if the code provision is obeyed.

I doesn't make the nicest looking installation that I've ever seen but that doesn't make it a violation of the US National Electric Code. If you installed one in a hazardous classified area it would be a violation unless the condulet was listed for that use and the wiring method for which that would be the origin were also classified. As an example Liquidtight flexible Metallic Conduit (LFMC) is suitable for use in Some classified locations. Extending LFMC from a condulet cover cover would be an acceptable practice in that situation. A table top brake disk turning lathe might be supplied by a raceway, which is less than 18 inches from the floor, using LFMC to avoid transmitting the machines vibration to the conduit.

Would a different material and/or installation be more elegant? Perhaps but that is not the question. Is it permissible. I believe that it is. Any position based on the premise that it would inevitably lead to some other violation is specious. A court would call that "Assuming facts not in evidence."

--
Tom Horne


----------



## 460 Delta

hornetd said:


> I don't know what you mean when you say "fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?" It's a listed device. Like every other piece of materiel or equipment in the electrical industry it can be abused. The code section I quoted applies to it just as it applies to a box cover for 4 inch square or octagonal boxes that are made with a knockout already prepunched in the cover. Electrically there is no difference between the two if the code provision is obeyed.
> 
> I doesn't make the nicest looking installation that I've ever seen but that doesn't make it a violation of the US National Electric Code. If you installed one in a hazardous classified area it would be a violation unless the condulet was listed for that use and the wiring method for which that would be the origin were also classified. As an example Liquidtight flexible Metallic Conduit (LFMC) is suitable for use in Some classified locations. Extending LFMC from a condulet cover cover would be an acceptable practice in that situation. A table top brake disk turning lathe might be supplied by a raceway, which is less than 18 inches from the floor, using LFMC to avoid transmitting the machines vibration to the conduit.
> 
> Would a different material and/or installation be more elegant? Perhaps but that is not the question. Is it permissible. I believe that it is. Any position based on the premise that it would inevitably lead to some other violation is specious. A court would call that "Assuming facts not in evidence."
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


I suppose we are arguing semantics at this point. You reference a fits-all as I call them, universal condulet body with interchangeable sides, listed as such to use as many sides as you want as long as you don't exceed the cubic fill capacity you are fine. 

I'm talking about a run of the mill, OZ Gedney or Appleton LB with a cover that someone knocks a KO in. I highly doubt that a listed single purpose condulet body cover exists with a KO.


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> I suppose we are arguing semantics at this point. You reference a fits-all as I call them, universal condulet body with interchangeable sides, listed as such to use as many sides as you want as long as you don't exceed the cubic fill capacity you are fine.
> 
> I'm talking about a run of the mill, OZ Gedney or Appleton LB with a cover that someone knocks a KO in. I highly doubt that a listed single purpose condulet body cover exists with a KO.


A condulet body is a condulet body unless it has a cu-inch marking then its a junction box. Unfortunately following junction box fill rules you do not have much room to play with.


----------



## 210860

Wow.. umm, those are kinda special.. First time me seeing these. When did this condulet product hit the market (?) (?)..


----------



## micromind

Dell3c said:


> Wow.. umm, those are kinda special.. First time me seeing these. When did this condulet product hit the market (?) (?)..


I've been using them occasionally for more than 10 years. 

This is the first one I've seen with a threaded KO in the cover though.


----------



## 210860

Amazing.. I've actually never seen them utilized anywhere. Do they manufacture them other than "thin-wall".. But in the malleable heavy wall for GRC (?)

Return to add.. Yes, guessing that's what throwing me off.. The cover situation.. Strange breed indeed..


----------



## 210860

No.. I'm fairly sure, never seeing this type of multi-opening condulet fitting before..

Returned back to Splaz posting of #12724. Blew it up, looking @ LR type fitting, far right item #UCB050. *Seeing two(2) covers for one item & one cover having the KO..

Reasserting again.. I've never seen condulet fitting w/ more than one accessible interior opening. So this being a new viewing of product for me.

Ten (+) years you say...Wow !


----------



## MotoGP1199

Dell3c said:


> No.. I'm fairly sure, never seeing this type of multi-opening condulet fitting before..
> 
> Returned back to Splaz posting of #12724. Blew it up, looking @ LR type fitting, far right item #UCB050. *Seeing two(2) covers for one item & one cover having the KO..
> 
> Reasserting again.. I've never seen condulet fitting w/ more than one accessible interior opening. So this being a new viewing of product for me.
> 
> Ten (+) years you say...Wow !


Arlington also makes them PVC and aluminum. There version is the AnyBODY. I am not a fan of how they look. There's don't have a threaded cover but you can move the threaded portions to almost any where.










As fas as multiple covers. Appleton and others do make a conduit body that has a cover on two sides (type: L). Basically its an LR and LL in one. I do keep some of these on hand and they are useful especially in malleable iron since you only need one to take place of an LL or LR if you stock them.


----------



## splatz

gpop said:


> A condulet body is a condulet body unless it has a cu-inch marking then its a junction box. Unfortunately following junction box fill rules you do not have much room to play with.


I thought it's still a conduit body, but you can splice in it if it has a cu-inch marking (the Taymac and the Arlington are both marked). A box would have to be secured, the conduit body can be supported by the conduit, as long as you don't use reducing bushings.


----------



## Service Call

We put this in last week, granite went on Friday. Hahaha. Waiting for the next kitchen remodel.


----------



## hornetd

460 Delta said:


> I suppose we are arguing semantics at this point. You reference a fits-all as I call them, universal condulet body with interchangeable sides, listed as such to use as many sides as you want as long as you don't exceed the cubic fill capacity you are fine.
> 
> I'm talking about a run of the mill, OZ Gedney or Appleton LB with a cover that someone knocks a KO in. I highly doubt that a listed single purpose condulet body cover exists with a KO.


I'm not following what you have written on this topic. That surprises me because the other things that you have written in the forum have been clear and easy to follow regardless of whether I fully agreed with you or not. I'm not trying to be provocative or needlessly quarrelsome. I'm only asking you on what you are basing your objection to that installation. If you believe that it is a violation of the US National Electric Code which was adopted by reference as law by the jurisdiction and at the time the work was done please say so. If you believe it is poor practice you will get no argument from me because I think that it is ugly and that it's mother dressed it funny. That it is not best practice goes without saying but I felt that I should say it anyway less someone bring up that distraction in the discussion.

Do you know of some code provision which forbids punching or drilling a knock out sized hole into a condulet cover. If there is no such prohibition then the code section I quoted earlier would still apply. Certainly that is done literally all the time on so many electrical enclosures that I can call it a usual and customary practice. 

Remember that I do not call it good practice nor did I say it is an elegant way to accomplish the installation of a surface extension using cable. I only observed that the installation appeared to be code compliant. "The Maxim of the law is that silence is consent." That legal axiom covers many things one of which is "That on which the law is silent is lawful." If the listed instructions and/or instructions given on the labeling of the device on which the recognized testing laboratory mark appears do not forbid a usual and customary modification of a piece of material then it may be done. Any instructions, prohibitions, or restrictions on use that do not appear in one of those 2 places is not enforceable by a government AHJ.

Please folks, do not bring up the usual warranty boilerplate because it means only what it says and may not be applied by any government agent. Two different State High Courts have ruled the enforcement of warranty language by anyone exercising the police power of the state is inherently arbitrary and capricious because it is strictly a civil matter addressable only in a court of equity which is the formal historic name for the civil division of a State's courts.

--
Tom Horne


----------



## 460 Delta

hornetd said:


> I'm not following what you have written on this topic. That surprises me because the other things that you have written in the forum have been clear and easy to follow regardless of whether I fully agreed with you or not. I'm not trying to be provocative or needlessly quarrelsome. I'm only asking you on what you are basing your objection to that installation. If you believe that it is a violation of the US National Electric Code which was adopted by reference as law by the jurisdiction and at the time the work was done please say so. If you believe it is poor practice you will get no argument from me because I think that it is ugly and that it's mother dressed it funny. That it is not best practice goes without saying but I felt that I should say it anyway less someone bring up that distraction in the discussion.
> 
> Do you know of some code provision which forbids punching or drilling a knock out sized hole into a condulet cover. If there is no such prohibition then the code section I quoted earlier would still apply. Certainly that is done literally all the time on so many electrical enclosures that I can call it a usual and customary practice.
> 
> Remember that I do not call it good practice nor did I say it is an elegant way to accomplish the installation of a surface extension using cable. I only observed that the installation appeared to be code compliant. "The Maxim of the law is that silence is consent." That legal axiom covers many things one of which is "That on which the law is silent is lawful." If the listed instructions and/or instructions given on the labeling of the device on which the recognized testing laboratory mark appears do not forbid a usual and customary modification of a piece of material then it may be done. Any instructions, prohibitions, or restrictions on use that do not appear in one of those 2 places is not enforceable by a government AHJ.
> 
> Please folks, do not bring up the usual warranty boilerplate because it means only what it says and may not be applied by any government agent. Two different State High Courts have ruled the enforcement of warranty language by anyone exercising the police power of the state is inherently arbitrary and capricious because it is strictly a civil matter addressable only in a court of equity which is the formal historic name for the civil division of a State's courts.
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


Well you make a good point, about the permissive aspect of the NEC. My thought was/is if the maker listed the condulet body with a KO cover, they would sell them. The fits-all condulet bodies don't really have "covers" so much as they are interchangeable panels. I know in years past that Crouse-Hinds had all manner of porcelain condulet covers that had holes for drop cords and Edison base lamps. I suppose I was/am basing my objection to a field made hole in a cover that a factory cover may or may not exist. 

I don't think you are being argumentative, it's exceedingly hard to convey tone and language nuance through a internet text forum, I try hard though.

On an unrelated note, I would hazard a guess that a phone or vis a vis conversation with some of you would be a difficult proposition as the text filters out my heavy [so I've been told] Appalachian accent and phraseology.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## micromind

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 157904


It means you need to tighten the nut a little bit more.....no time to get a wrench, just use you fingers. Tighten it really hard.........


----------



## gpop

micromind said:


> It means you need to tighten the nut a little bit more.....no time to get a wrench, just use you fingers. Tighten it really hard.........


Lmao i did it yesterday on a diesel starting motor. Got like a bright white spot where the finger print use to be.


----------



## micromind

gpop said:


> Lmao i did it yesterday on a diesel starting motor. Got like a bright white spot where the finger print use to be.


Yep, that's the standard......don't ask me how I know that.........lol


----------



## sparky1998

Spends 20k on a kitchen Reno, can’t afford to change this old **** out 🧐🤨


----------



## canbug

Her neighbors don't look at the panel, just the new countertops.

Tim


----------



## just the cowboy

hornetd said:


> I don't know what you mean when you say "fits all combination condulets that you can misuse?" It's a listed device. Like every other piece of materiel or equipment in the electrical industry it can be abused. The code section I quoted applies to it just as it applies to a box cover for 4 inch square or octagonal boxes that are made with a knockout already prepunched in the cover. Electrically there is no difference between the two if the code provision is obeyed.
> 
> I doesn't make the nicest looking installation that I've ever seen but that doesn't make it a violation of the US National Electric Code. If you installed one in a hazardous classified area it would be a violation unless the condulet was listed for that use and the wiring method for which that would be the origin were also classified. As an example Liquidtight flexible Metallic Conduit (LFMC) is suitable for use in Some classified locations. Extending LFMC from a condulet cover cover would be an acceptable practice in that situation. A table top brake disk turning lathe might be supplied by a raceway, which is less than 18 inches from the floor, using LFMC to avoid transmitting the machines vibration to the conduit.
> 
> Would a different material and/or installation be more elegant? Perhaps but that is not the question. Is it permissible. I believe that it is. Any position based on the premise that it would inevitably lead to some other violation is specious. A court would call that "Assuming facts not in evidence."
> 
> --
> Tom Horne


The only thing I see from the web site is they only show an example of LB *or *LR *or *C *or *LL not and example on a combination of them, even though I have seen cross condulets.


----------



## hornetd

just the cowboy said:


> The only thing I see from the web site is they only show an example of LB *or *LR *or *C *or *LL not and example on a combination of them, even though I have seen cross condulets.


It is still a listed device. I don't see a problem here. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## Cosmorok

The first photo is from a reno that has about 10 grounded circuits out of the 20 something total circuits. There's also a double tapped breaker, some warm looking neutrals and a couple of two pull breakers that don't seem to have neutrals (I know that not every one needs a neutral). 

The second photo, would that be an old school 20A outlet?
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

sparky1998 said:


> Spends 20k on a kitchen Reno, can’t afford to change this old **** out 🧐🤨


What's the problem.....it's worked fine for 50 years.........


----------



## zoltan




----------



## Quickservice

Flyingsod said:


> That was a service call yesterday. Maintenance workers keep my job secure....
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Same here... maintenance workers, custodial staffs, handymen, and clueless HO'ers.


----------



## sparky1998

micromind said:


> What's the problem.....it's worked fine for 50 years.........


Problem is I need to tie new circuits in. And I don’t think pushmatic makes a arc fault breaker lol. They settled for a subpanel so to the right of that panel is already a sub we’re just going to update that one. People are so cheap sometimes it drives me nuts. Little off topic but the other day same thing kitchen Reno, we spot there house is ungrounded. Customer is redoing basically the whole main level you think they would fix the problem now? No. The house is only one story and the basement is fine I don’t get why people do that but at the end of the day I’m just a dumb apprentice so I just do what I am told to do.


----------



## readydave8

Cosmorok said:


> The second photo, would that be an old school 20A outlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


weren't those so could be wired for either 120v or 240v? (or I guess 110-220)


----------



## WannabeTesla

Max C. said:


> I had some laughs with this one...


Check out his tree climbing video where he tries to be August Hunicke. I used to enjoy his videos about hanging axe handles but i can't handle his new stuff for some reason.


----------



## WannabeTesla

MotoGP1199 said:


> A friend asked if I could take a look at a conduit going to the garage in his new house and see if it was safe. We'll it's the 60 amp feed for the garage sub panel, sprinkler wire, and internet all in one. Home inspection company didn't bring it up either.
> View attachment 157494
> View attachment 157493


----------



## splatz

just the cowboy said:


> The only thing I see from the web site is they only show an example of LB *or *LR *or *C *or *LL not and example on a combination of them, even though I have seen cross condulets.





hornetd said:


> It is still a listed device. I don't see a problem here.


When I first discovered the ugly but useful (just like me) Arlington AnyBody condulets 









I thought I'd buy a few spare hubs and use these all the time, turn a C into a T or a T into an X at some time in the future. (Actually I haven't been able to find a X without going up to the expensive cast / explosion proof stuff.) Or, turn an LB into a combination LB and T, something you can't even buy as far as I know. 

I looked in the catalog, didn't see, called Arlington and found that they don't sell them and they are only listed for the configurations on the label. They said the cost to have it tested in every possible configuration would have been prohibitive, so it's only listed in the configurations it was tested for, the ones on the label. You can't make an X and you can't make some frankenstein LB-T. So they don't sell spare hubs. 

But, if you use one for anything but a T, you get a spare hub anyway, so you could squirrel them away and interpret the rules as you see fit


----------



## Frank DuVal

readydave8 said:


> weren't those so could be wired for either 120v or 240v? (or I guess 110-220)


No, they are for 110 and either the tandem or parallel blade plug would fit (Harvey Hubbell* vs others). It was a step above the Edison screw in plug that was popular in the zeros to early teens. Somewhere I have an Edison socket with cover that I removed from a baseboard, mounted in a standard 2" x 3" electrical box.

* First US Detachable Electric Plug – Today in History: November 8 | Connecticut History | a CTHumanities Project


----------



## wcord

This is what happens when we allow HVAC/plumbers the ability to connect their stuff.
They are not allowed to go into the panels but that is never enforced
Took 2 years but the slightly loose screw finally overheated the Buspar.
Customer's original 600v water heater had died, so the plumber installed a 208v residential tank.
Rather than rerouting the 600v feed, he jumped the new 208 from the panel and used the disconnect as a JB.


----------



## pjones

WannabeTesla said:


> Check out his tree climbing video where he tries to be August Hunicke. I used to enjoy his videos about hanging axe handles but i can't handle his new stuff for some reason.


His channel started sucking when he sold out and became a spokes person for whoever paid him the most. It’s no different than watching a commercial now, you can’t trust what he says, he’s just saying what they pay him to say now. 

His early stuff was great though.


----------



## Max C.

A couple from two recent service calls...

I have no idea what this does 










Classy:


----------



## sparky1998

It’s that new wire mould ?


----------



## micromind

Max C. said:


> A couple from two recent service calls...
> 
> I have no idea what this does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy:


The round white thing in the top pic on the right is a duct booster. It's a fan that increases airflow in a HVAC duct.


----------



## Cosmorok

We've been installing pot lights and lights at this couple's rental property, I was there last to install 3 pot lights in a bulkhead. They hired somebody who knows electrical which is why we find new Romex in a box but old Romex at a light so we're there making things right. 

The husband had contacted me last week to install new pot lights and lights, I ask for details and he says his wife has them so I contact her. I ask where the 3 new pot lights are going to go, her response was along the lines of "I'm sorry but it was assumed that you knew they were going in the bulkhead". I told her that I had already installed the pot lights there 3 weeks ago, I was already at the property so I sent a photo. Turns out that neither of them had been there since I did any work. I asked about the lights but they weren't there so off I went, easiest 30 minutes of work but I didn't like the attitude of course.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

Neutral broke as broke can be

Problem is, Electric in house is working 

Neutral going back thru water pipe or coax shield

I just "happened" to see at neighbor's house (since I always look at wiring)

Told him to call poco but don't know if he believed me


----------



## readydave8




----------



## mburtis

Old old three wire overhead feeder to the shop at a buddies house. Insulation falling off the wires it's so old. Great part is, its maybe 8 ft off the ground over a paved driveway. Trying to talk them into just burying a new feeder.


----------



## 460 Delta

readydave8 said:


> View attachment 158332


That’ll bring the night crawlers up out of the ground.


----------



## frankendodge

Went to look over the wiring in an older house a friend bought. This was feeding the garage. Way easier than digging!


----------



## SteveBayshore

readydave8 said:


> View attachment 158332


There are records of cable guys getting killed on this type of situation years ago. Cable guy would uncouple the coax on the pole to make repairs or to terminate service and became series with the loads. I worked for a few cable companies years ago and did actual tests on my own house by disconnecting the neutral and trying different testers on the coax cable connections at the pole. "Engineers" all wanted to use tic tracer voltage detectors to detect voltage on the coax. Weren't accurate enough. Too many false readings. Also, most tic tracer instructions said not to use as a safety device. Only way to properly test for no CURRENT was clamp on ammeters. Cable executives weren't happy. Clamp on ammeters were expensive.


----------



## Cosmorok

At least it has the PUCO tag on it.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

Birds on a wire.




Tim


----------



## just the cowboy

*Color code, we don't need stinking color code.* This is a Chinese knock off of a Chinese knock off machine my last company bought when the paper straw thing was big. They bought a roll of #10 green, #12 yellow and a #14 red. one color fits all.


----------



## mburtis

Dedicated space ? Nah we don't need that.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Just cut the box apart for more space! Don't forget to pigtail your grounds to the switch leg. Thankfully the awful purple paint color is going away after my complete rewire.


----------



## VELOCI3

ohm it hertz said:


> Just cut the box apart for more space! Don't forget to pigtail your grounds to the switch leg. Thankfully the awful purple paint color is going away after my complete rewire.
> 
> View attachment 158593
> 
> 
> View attachment 158594


Is that Prince’s heyouse?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankendodge

We are doing a lighting replacement in an old shop. There should be a few good pictures on this job. I've lost count of the buried JBs.. and who needs connectors right?
Cab tyre everywhere, 14ga wires on 20A breakers. Dried out dead mice fall out of the ceiling when the t12 strips come down. This will probably lead to a complete rewire for the new tennant.


----------



## Frank DuVal

just the cowboy said:


> Color code, we don't need stinking color code.


We bought a 3 Ø load bank, 208 V 10 KW. The phase colors were Red, Blue, Green. WTF?  I sent the company a sternly worded email and I was the first person to complain! I removed all the green rubber booties everywhere on that phase (the wire was black for everything) so now it is Red Blue Black.


----------



## Frank DuVal

readydave8 said:


> Neutral broke as broke can be
> 
> Problem is, Electric in house is working


That happened to my dad one winter. Old 60 amp three individual wire service. Top wire caught the weight of a falling tree branch. He calls me and asks my opinion. We go through several "are lights bright or dim" questions and I say OK for now. I go down and check, well balanced service, neutral laying on ground. Looked like a #8 solid. Installed in 1949, this is maybe 2003. 

I happened to be visiting when the power company came by. They looked and said they will be finished in a few minutes, no need to turn anything off. Magic, they pulled the wires back together and crimped a connector on. Done. 

Either the water line or the gas line was providing a good neutral. No cable TV for him.


----------



## SteveBayshore

Will be replacing this old MCC main breaker on Monday. Breaker is obsolete, replacement is $8.5k+


----------



## SteveBayshore

Here's why.


----------



## Jimmyltd

SteveBayshore said:


> Here's why.
> View attachment 158646


Get the marshmallows out


----------



## 460 Delta

SteveBayshore said:


> Will be replacing this old MCC main breaker on Monday. Breaker is obsolete, replacement is $8.5k+
> View attachment 158645


Is that a Unitrol CH MCC, or a Circle W? 

Either way that thing is an arc flash in the making.


----------



## SteveBayshore

460 Delta said:


> Is that a Unitrol CH MCC, or a Circle W?
> 
> Either way that thing is an arc flash in the making.


Cutler Hammer MCC, in a sewerage treatment plant. Was flooded during hurricane Irene. 2 feet up from the floor. Had CHES come in after plant was up and running on temporary wiring. They modified the whole line up (30+ feet long MCC) and removed all buckets, buss and insulators below the flood mark. Luckily we were able to remove a couple of larger buckets and get all of the required buckets to fit into the remaining buss sections. All MCC modifications were completed and certified by the factory techs. Not sure what the cost was, I arranged for the owners to pay CHES directly. Were there during the storm and for about 10 weeks after the water receded.


----------



## 460 Delta

SteveBayshore said:


> Cutler Hammer MCC, in a sewerage treatment plant. Was flooded during hurricane Irene. 2 feet up from the floor. Had CHES come in after plant was up and running on temporary wiring. They modified the whole line up (30+ feet long MCC) and removed all buckets, buss and insulators below the flood mark. Luckily we were able to remove a couple of larger buckets and get all of the required buckets to fit into the remaining buss sections. All MCC modifications were completed and certified by the factory techs. Not sure what the cost was, I arranged for the owners to pay CHES directly. Were there during the storm and for about 10 weeks after the water receded.


I thought that looked like a CH door. Tough made MCC’s. 
Does it have any of the sideways mounted starters in the buckets?


----------



## cuba_pete

SteveBayshore said:


> Will be replacing this old MCC main breaker on Monday. Breaker is obsolete, replacement is $8.5k+
> View attachment 158645


Wow. I saw that phase tape and was like, hmmm. Over 260 degrees…that’s special.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Bare aluminum? Nope. That's guy wire. 










Previous owner buried this overhead line to a shop, guy wire and all, in PVC and then ran it exposed to a JB using the same damn Polaris connectors the original contractor used for the overhead. *Then used the guy wire as ground at the shop. *I couldn't believe it, had to take pics. I don't really have time for this one right now, so I told the customer I'm eliminating this from the main panel as it has also lost B phase going outside (after the jb). He wasn't happy but is willing to wait and pay what I'm asking to fix it.


----------



## Norcal

ohm it hertz said:


> Bare aluminum? Nope. That's guy wire.
> 
> View attachment 158707
> 
> 
> Previous owner buried this overhead line to a shop, guy wire and all, in PVC and then ran it exposed to a JB using the same damn Polaris connectors the original contractor used for the overhead. *Then used the guy wire as ground at the shop. *I couldn't believe it, had to take pics. I don't really have time for this one right now, so I told the customer I'm eliminating this from the main panel as it has also lost B phase going outside (after the jb). He wasn't happy but is willing to wait and pay what I'm asking to fix it.


There is a house in Northern Arkansas where they used triplex through the steel studs of the building.


----------



## Forge Boyz

I've seen triplex direct buried. It was working fine until the landscaper hit it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WannabeTesla

Yummy...


----------



## TheBigAndy

Bx cable using jacket as neutral.
Melting locknuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

I like the electrical tape around the whole box. Even left some for the next guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete

I love the mobile home service pics…they’re always a delight.

Duct tape is for hanging plumbing pipes off of ducts, dontchaknow?

There isn’t near enough raccoon crap under there though.


----------



## Rainwater01

Ha. It’s not a mobile home. I did see a huge snake on a foundation wall while I was exiting. Didn’t appreciate that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Homeowner wanted me to take a look at her electrical panel while I was there doing other work. I didn’t get a wide shot but it’s a ge panel that they removed the strap separating the neutral/ground bars from each other. Separated the grounds and neutrals but didn’t bond the ground bar so the neutrals and grounds weren’t bonded together anywhere and the grounds weren’t bonded to the panel. 

Then to extend the service neutral they twisted 4 10 gauge wires together with the service neutral and wrapped 12awg solid around them to hold them together and then put tape over it. 

Used 10awg thhn for the gec which was driven right into a hole in the basement floor. 



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohm it hertz

That's juan panel I wouldn't sign, but someone did. Wow.


----------



## WannabeTesla

If everything in the house turns on, what's the problem?


----------



## frankendodge

I Like the ground rod.. just need some leaky plumbing over it for a good solid earth connection.


----------



## Rainwater01

frankendodge said:


> I Like the ground rod.. just need some leaky plumbing over it for a good solid earth connection.


He ran it down the wall in plumbing pipe. Does that count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal

That SE cable 6 AWG? Does not seem to be anything right with that panel.


----------



## canbug

A new building was single phasing, found that the main fuse bolts were only finger tight.








Tim


----------



## Rainwater01

Norcal said:


> That SE cable 6 AWG? Does not seem to be anything right with that panel.


Good eye. I told her we need to change that out. The meter base and riser is newer. it’s strange they didn’t change that. Probably did it hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankendodge

Noticed this today while playing 'where the f# does that wire go?' Not an electrical gem, but I'm not on any plumbing forums  look close.. the bath fan is ducted into the drain vent. 2 more downstairs share a tee in the main stack.


----------



## backstay

I’m amazed how much more work someone will go to instead of doing it right.


----------



## Rainwater01

backstay said:


> I’m amazed how much more work someone will go to instead of doing it right.
> View attachment 158865


Don’t laugh. If the supply chain gets worse we might all be doing this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

TheBigAndy said:


> Bx cable using jacket as neutral.
> Melting locknuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


something else is happening there.
The upper left cable appears to be spliced to a neutral
Cant tell about the upper right


----------



## Almost Retired

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 158859
> 
> Noticed this today while playing 'where the f# does that wire go?' Not an electrical gem, but I'm not on any plumbing forums  look close.. the bath fan is ducted into the drain vent. 2 more downstairs share a tee in the main stack.


I hope the reverse flow baffles on all of those vent fans are very efficient.


----------



## Rainwater01

I think the left one was too short so they extended it. The right one appears to be landed in the bottom hole of the neutral bar. Still scary to see that old cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

TheBigAndy said:


> Bx cable using jacket as neutral.
> Melting locknuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not familiar with BX, so I am asking to learn more. Is it BX or Knob and Tube? cause it looks exactly like k&t wires


----------



## TheBigAndy

Almost Retired said:


> Im not familiar with BX, so I am asking to learn more. Is it BX or Knob and Tube? cause it looks exactly like k&t wires


It is essentially knob and tube type wire with a steel jacket.
Looks like old mc.
But, when it’s real old it just becomes a heater.
We have it all over, here in Hampton Roads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

TheBigAndy said:


> It is essentially knob and tube type wire with a steel jacket.
> Looks like old mc.
> But, when it’s real old it just becomes a heater.
> We have it all over, here in Hampton Roads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? insulation brittle and breaking inside the jacket?


----------



## Rainwater01

I don’t know about this situation but I’ve found that the wire is fine in the cable itself but where it is ran into a box and exposed to air and especially heat from a light fixture… that’s when it deteriorates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

Almost Retired said:


> ? insulation brittle and breaking inside the jacket?


Mostly, When run in crawlspaces and exposed to moisture and dampness.

In a wall, it’s fine, except for like he said right where it comes into the box. We have to junction bx all the time because it shorts out right at the box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

gets brittle in attic also at top of wall where roof slope is close, otherwise I've always seen same, the whole run is fine until enters box


----------



## backstay

Something I drove by.


----------



## MotoGP1199

At a machine shop I was called in to hook up a new CNC machine. Looking around I found a TON of crap. Here is a grinding machine being fed from a wall mounted transformer with SO cable entering into both with EMT connectors and coiled on the ground in cutting fluid. Ground wire floating in transformer. But it's OK they did drive a ground rod at the machine. And they landed the wires under the same terminal screw as the other machine being fed from the same transformer.


----------



## frankendodge

At least that soow is rated to sit in cutting oil!

..the job im on has a bit of that crumbly old armored cable too I try and replace it when I can.. Still not as bad as what they call brightex around here. Looks like soow but its solid conductor and it crumbles just looking at it.
..that tin can jb should have been a planters peanut can..  you'd get a nice weather tight cover with it then!
I dont know if the bath fans have a back draft damper.. not very effective if they do. The washrooms all smell like an outhouse with the fans off.


----------



## frankendodge

We put up a temporary service last week. Came back to add an rv plug today. Good thing. There was an empty KO on the bottom that hadn't been filled







. Luckily for us, and this little guy it had not been energized yet.


----------



## 460 Delta

A mouse can slip through a crack seemingly too thin to get a piece of paper in. I don’t know how they do it.


----------



## MikeFL

An animal (including us) is a bag of water with bones & muscles. A mouse knows how to be a contortionist.


----------



## Rainwater01

I found this one and several more like it on a cave tour. 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant

Rainwater01 said:


> I found this one and several more like it on a cave tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Reminds me of something I posted a few years back, also in a cave tour I took on a trip to Spain. Old post and some distracting PhotoBucket water marks


Rob-Bryant said:


> From a recent trip to Granada, Spain. I guess when you live in a cave, you make it work however you can


----------



## CWL

Field wiring in the units ran by a third party contractor. Do you think he stripped them back far enough? Some of the wires that I fixed before taking these pictures had strands hanging out and touching other spots or wires on the terminal strips. Didn't think about taking pictures for here until I was almost done.


----------



## CMP

It's the getter er done method...


----------



## 460 Delta

CWL said:


> Field wiring in the units ran by a third party contractor. Do you think he stripped them back far enough? Some of the wires that I fixed before taking these pictures had strands hanging out and touching other spots or wires on the terminal strips. Didn't think about taking pictures for here until I was almost done.
> View attachment 158995


Looks like the wire gauge was a couple sizes too big also. A typical gitter dun and cash the check job, if it fits it ships.


----------



## micromind

CWL said:


> Field wiring in the units ran by a third party contractor. Do you think he stripped them back far enough? Some of the wires that I fixed before taking these pictures had strands hanging out and touching other spots or wires on the terminal strips. Didn't think about taking pictures for here until I was almost done.
> View attachment 158995


Obviously this isn't the case here but when I'm landing analog in and out on terminals, I overstrip a bit. This makes it easy to clip the HART calibrator leads on.


----------



## cuba_pete

backstay said:


> I’m amazed how much more work someone will go to instead of doing it right.
> View attachment 158867


I don’t know…those set screws aren’t lined up right...that’s not neat and workmanlike.


----------



## CWL

460 Delta said:


> Looks like the wire gauge was a couple sizes too big also. A typical gitter dun and cash the check job, if it fits it ships.


Yep. I _might_ have adjusted the gauge on some of them with my wire strippers before trimming to proper length and reinstalling.


----------



## Cosmorok

I found this antenna while travelling around an attic to find a junction box. I was getting voltage readings even when the switch was off. The box was wired wrong, to put it simply.
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

wcord said:


> something else is happening there.
> The upper left cable appears to be spliced to a neutral
> Cant tell about the upper right


My thought train would be.
Service issue next door, and current on water pipes.
This houses BX wraps around water pipes somewhere.
Current is trying to get back to ground and is flowing in jacket.
Bet you could pull meter and still have current on ground/neutral.


----------



## Malywr

just the cowboy said:


> My thought train would be.
> Service issue next door, and current on water pipes.
> This houses BX wraps around water pipes somewhere.
> Current is trying to get back to ground and is flowing in jacket.
> Bet you could pull meter and still have current on ground/neutral.


Question 
How do you check for voltage on ground/ neutral 
One lead on neutral in panel and another lead to temporary rod of long screwdriver to ground away from panel and water pipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Malywr said:


> Question
> How do you check for voltage on ground/ neutral
> One lead on neutral in panel and another lead to temporary rod of long screwdriver to ground away from panel and water pipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you check continuity from the panel to the meter. There will be no voltage to anything that is grounded properly, (if the neutral is fully connected to poco).
If that is good; check volts phase to phase for 240V (or what ever it should be) then check phase to neu if there is more than a cpl volts difference you have a bad neutral connection. that could be all the way back to the poco trnsfmr. If you dont like any readings you get, have ho call poco and tell them lites are blinking. make sure the lineman knows what he is doing/checking for.


----------



## just the cowboy

Malywr said:


> Question
> How do you check for voltage on ground/ neutral
> One lead on neutral in panel and another lead to temporary rod of long screwdriver to ground away from panel and water pipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Malywr said:


> Question
> How do you check for voltage on ground/ neutral
> One lead on neutral in panel and another lead to temporary rod of long screwdriver to ground away from panel and water pipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes then turn main breaker to the house off.
If you still have voltage it is a POCO issue.
The original post could also be bad neutral and a bad ground and it is trying to find its way back using the BX to a water pipe. Remember a single lost ground or neutral will not show up, it is only when both are lost. You can run for years till you lose both. Then flickering or unstable if it can find its way out.


----------



## Tonedeaf

TheBigAndy said:


> Bx cable using jacket as neutral.
> Melting locknuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the wires on OLD BX don't fit in a modern MC/BX connector....you have to break out the wire stop to make them fit....and you see the burn marks around the lock nut....this is the exact problem i seen many times...the connectors and ground clamps are the ground path....if the connection aren't spot on the BX metal will glow red hot. The old BX is very unsafe.


----------



## WannabeTesla

backstay said:


> I’m amazed how much more work someone will go to instead of doing it right.
> View attachment 158867


Duh. It's 1.25 inches^3 too small.

I didn't realize that copper oxide could be such a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## canbug

Cosmorok said:


> I found this antenna while travelling around an attic to find a junction box. I was getting voltage readings even when the switch was off. The box was wired wrong, to put it simply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


How did you get into my attic?

Tim


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Saw rgis beauty today:


----------



## jw0445

Mech. left and right hand one key off at first.. LOL rgis


----------



## cuba_pete

hideous...that label is upside down.


----------



## Service Call

As long as the exit sign looks good from the front I guess it don’t matter.


----------



## Jimmyltd

Service Call said:


> As long as the exit sign looks good from the front I guess it don’t matter.


Seems like the perfect name for a business that would allow this work


----------



## Slay301

Hvac hack


----------



## Max C.

There! I did it!








Nice jobsite extension cord...


----------



## Viggmundir

service call for furnace not working, this was their panel:








The wall was redone at some point, and made thicker, and now the panel cover now sits 1/2" in front of the breaker handles!


----------



## MikeFL

Viggmundir said:


> service call for furnace not working, this was their panel...
> The wall was redone at some point, and made thicker, and now the panel cover now sits 1/2" in front of the breaker handles!


Maybe they removed plaster & battons and put up 1/2" sheetrock.


----------



## Viggmundir

MikeFL said:


> Maybe they removed plaster & battons and put up 1/2" sheetrock.


I'm not sure what they did, but the panel cover is sitting at least an inch out forward from where it should be, also just screwed to the wall, not to the panel box.


----------



## readydave8

I wasn't prepared to find flying tap but was not surprised

But what happened to cause receptacle to be put back in box with loops like that? The whites looked fine


----------



## splatz

readydave8 said:


> But what happened to cause receptacle to be put back in box with loops like that? The whites looked fine


Maybe the hots were not tightened, and when they pushed the device into the box, the loops slid forward, until the insulation jammed under the screws.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

I got a call from a guy that says his kitchen lights dim when he runs his toaster. Kitchen is only a couple of years old and he’s done with his “electrician” family member that’s been working on it because the guy doesn’t always show up. 

So I went into the attic above the kitchen and wasn’t prepared for the “gems” I found…


----------



## Service Call

Customer said stove didn’t work. It’s a smart stove and the display said power problem.


----------



## cuba_pete

hunh...can't imagine the issue


----------



## Jimmyltd

Service Call said:


> Customer said stove didn’t work. It’s a smart stove and the display said power problem.


smart stove, stupid installer


----------



## micromind

Service Call said:


> Customer said stove didn’t work. It’s a smart stove and the display said power problem.


Amazing it didn't burn up.


----------



## backstay

I don’t think it’s a code violation.


----------



## David C

“Pass-thru” and seeing red. 

The whole thing is getting ripped out next month. Added some ferrules on the fine stranded cables to help keep up with the heating loads till we rewire the whole place. This is on a boat btw.


----------



## David C

backstay said:


> I don’t think it’s a code violation.
> 
> View attachment 160028


Not anymore.


----------



## micromind

David C said:


> “Pass-thru” and seeing red.
> 
> The whole thing is getting ripped out next month. Added some ferrules on the fine stranded cables to help keep up with the heating loads till we rewire the whole place. This is on a boat btw.


Where's the rust? I thought everything on a boat was required to be rusted........lol.


----------



## David C

micromind said:


> Where's the rust? I thought everything on a boat was required to be rusted........lol.


Here’s a little rust. Not much steel on boats, mostly plastic boxes. Most rust is usually found in the engine room and the chain locker. Lots of stuff is made out of bronze, brass, copper, stainless and aluminium. Engine blocks are usually cast iron instead of their automotive aluminium counterpart, as it doesn’t react with saltwater as much as steel or aluminium. All saltwater cooling and heat exchanger are made from copper, plastic, bronze and rubber. Also different areas have different salinity and humidity, making a big difference in how must corrosion the boat will experience. 


















And I swear, I couldn’t make this up even if I tried. They had a female 30a 120v twist lock plug on a 1ft 10/3 cabtire going to a male 20a twist lock with a 20ft cabtire to a male 15a plug. This is how they did the 30a to 15a conversion (to plug your 30a shore power cord into a 15a receptacle on shoreside). They used a spray paint can cap to cover it up and wrapped it in black tape.


----------



## wiz1997

David C said:


> Here’s a little rust. Not much steel on boats, mostly plastic boxes. Most rust is usually found in the engine room and the chain locker. Lots of stuff is made out of bronze, brass, copper, stainless and aluminium. Engine blocks are usually cast iron instead of their automotive aluminium counterpart, as it doesn’t react with saltwater as much as steel or aluminium. All saltwater cooling and heat exchanger are made from copper, plastic, bronze and rubber. Also different areas have different salinity and humidity, making a big difference in how must corrosion the boat will experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I swear, I couldn’t make this up even if I tried. They had a female 30a 120v twist lock plug on a 1ft 10/3 cabtire going to a male 20a twist lock with a 20ft cabtire to a male 15a plug. This is how they did the 30a to 15a conversion (to plug your 30a shore power cord into a 15a receptacle on shoreside). They used a spray paint can cap to cover it up and wrapped it in black tape.


So that's what the holes in the prongs are for.
After all these years of wondering.


----------



## wcord

David C said:


> “Pass-thru” and seeing red.
> 
> The whole thing is getting ripped out next month. Added some ferrules on the fine stranded cables to help keep up with the heating loads till we rewire the whole place. This is on a boat btw.


Boat people and trailer people are the worst when it comes to wiring. They all know someone who who can "do" electrical..
Some of the jury rigs I've seen over the years make you wonder how the wiring didn't kill someone


----------



## wcord

wiz1997 said:


> So that's what the holes in the prongs are for.
> After all these years of wondering.


dont tell us you've never done this lol


----------



## micromind

wiz1997 said:


> So that's what the holes in the prongs are for.
> After all these years of wondering.


Many years ago, when a house was being built, if the service was hot and the temp had been removed, if there was no receptacle installed in the laundry room, we'd stick the wire through the holes in the prongs and bend it over. Since there were no holes in the ground prong, we didn't hook up the ground, just the hot and neutral.


----------



## wiz1997

wcord said:


> dont tell us you've never done this lol


Well....I may have at one time or another.
Usually I just remove the cord cap and butt splice the wires.
Makes for a better "temporary" fix.


----------



## David C

wiz1997 said:


> Well....I may have at one time or another.
> Usually I just remove the cord cap and butt splice the wires.
> Makes for a better "temporary" fix.


What amazes me tho is they could simply have put the end of the 14/3 into the female 30a twist lock plug, instead of wrapping it around the other male end on that pigtail.


----------



## readydave8

took 3 hrs to find, spent too much time following circuit in wrong direction


----------



## WannabeTesla

Air- cooled.


----------



## WannabeTesla

David C said:


> What amazes me tho is they could simply have put the end of the 14/3 into the female 30a twist lock plug, instead of wrapping it around the other male end on that pigtail.


Where's the honor in that?!


----------



## joe-nwt

Ceiling mount CDP.


----------



## zoltan




----------



## WannabeTesla

zoltan said:


> View attachment 160220


Is that a bollard with a ton of holes drilled to feed conductors through?


----------



## Majewski

WannabeTesla said:


> Is that a bollard with a ton of holes drilled to feed conductors through?


negative ghost rider. thats a core


----------



## 205490

Looks like core drillers found a surprise


----------



## WannabeTesla

Majewski said:


> negative ghost rider. thats a core


Ah yeah. I see it now... I'll turn up the brightness on my screen next time.


----------



## MikeFL

zoltan said:


> View attachment 160220


Why were they coring the concrete?
Was there concrete failure? Or just making another penetration?


----------



## WannabeTesla

MikeFL said:


> Why were they coring the concrete?
> Was there concrete failure? Or just making another penetration?


They couldn't remember where the wire run was buried.


----------



## 205490

Looks like they found it


----------



## zoltan

MikeFL said:


> Why were they coring the concrete?
> Was there concrete failure? Or just making another penetration?


No idea, just a random picture I saw


----------



## mburtis

Guy before me did that at the plant. Drilled a hole to run an air line to a new compressor. Drilled right through the conduit and feed for the big garage door, the chlorine hoist, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Majewski

mburtis said:


> Guy before me did that at the plant. Drilled a hole to run an air line to a new compressor. Drilled right through the conduit and feed for the big garage door, the chlorine hoist, and a bunch of other stuff.


i hope you were behind him and immediately screamed "JOB OPENING!"


----------



## mburtis

Before my time, I just cuss him a lot when I have to work on that stuff with the weird conduit running randomly across the wall.


----------



## sparky1998

The new three wire


----------



## Rainwater01

They were creative with the tread plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

You choose…water heater or dryer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

You can’t use conduit to support cable but can you use cable to support conduit or dryer vents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Rainwater01 said:


> You choose…water heater or dryer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if that's the generator inlet and the H-O-A is the transfer switch.


----------



## Norcal

micromind said:


> I wonder if that's the generator inlet and the H-O-A is the transfer switch.


Is a suicide cord nearby?


----------



## AK_sparky

micromind said:


> I wonder if that's the generator inlet and the H-O-A is the transfer switch.


I've done something similar in a garage/workshop. The outlet was used occasionally/temporarily for a heater or welder and running a new circuit wasn't feasible at the time. The switch is there so the circuit doesn't overload if the welder is in use at the same time as the thermostat calls for heat.


----------



## Rainwater01

micromind said:


> I wonder if that's the generator inlet and the H-O-A is the transfer switch.


I don’t think so. He did that in the house which feeds this garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

AK_sparky said:


> I've done something similar in a garage/workshop. The outlet was used occasionally/temporarily for a heater or welder and running a new circuit wasn't feasible at the time. The switch is there so the circuit doesn't overload if the welder is in use at the same time as the thermostat calls for heat.


I’m sure that’s what they did because they only had a 10/3 uf cable feeding this building. When they ran water to it they ran a 10/2 uf cable to power an air compressor, water heater, baseboard heater and that dryer plug. The place is big enough for a 100 amp service which is what I’ll be doing in the next month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Same house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

If you look at the baseboard thermostat you’ll see they wired it really wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

Rainwater01 said:


> Same house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homeowner post......

Hello. I wired up this heater a while ago and every time I turn the thermostat up, the breaker trips and I get no heat. Can one of the experts here tell me what's wrong and how to fix it?

Thanks in advance!

G. Pyle


----------



## Rainwater01

micromind said:


> Homeowner post......
> 
> Hello. I wired up this heater a while ago and every time I turn the thermostat up, the breaker trips and I get no heat. Can one of the experts here tell me what's wrong and how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> G. Pyle


Lol. This guy did that but instead of calling an electrician he sold the house and the new homeowner has to repair everything he messed up, which is a lot! I think they said he is an engineer btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankendodge

Engineer.. like drives a train?


----------



## Rainwater01

frankendodge said:


> Engineer.. like drives a train?


Close. This guy made the plan and the next door neighbor drove the train because he kept telling the home owner he knew how to get the hot water working! We think he removed the wiring so she could pay him to put it back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan




----------



## wiz1997

zoltan said:


> View attachment 160550


Call before you dig.

Dial 811.
811 in your State.
There is also a link for you Canadians.


----------



## 460 Delta

zoltan said:


> View attachment 160550


When I see something like that, my mind’s eye imagines someone talking on a Bakelite rotary desk telephone and it being yanked out of their hand and up against the wall.


----------



## Rainwater01

Any idea what they got into and what the down time was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan

Rainwater01 said:


> Any idea what they got into and what the down time was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, just a random pic


----------



## Kawicrash

Not as dramatic, but I had to splice one this summer. 3/3 600V transformer feeder.


----------



## David C

As if things weren’t hot enough already in the back of the heater.


----------



## Rainwater01

You don’t see this every day. Federal, Wadsworth, Bulldog and ITE all in one location. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt

Got a call yesterday for voltage doing weird things. 400A 120/208V service. Installation about 5 years old.


----------



## five.five-six

looks like at one point that black one was white, land a whole MWBC on 1 tandem breaker! Super elektrishun!



Rainwater01 said:


> Same house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> Ceiling mount CDP.
> View attachment 160141


Ok, how’d you get the bolt to stay on the ceiling? Zero gravity site? Space Station?


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> Got a call yesterday for voltage doing weird things. 400A 120/208V service. Installation about 5 years old.
> View attachment 160792


Loose neutral? I mean really loose!


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> Loose neutral? I mean really loose!


One of the parallel runs had pulled completely out of the lug, the other was a "friction" fit.  

Opened the disconnect, put my 3/8 hex on the lug, it was seized in place, likely from the factory. I relocated those cables to the big lugs and we were back up. I'll have to go back when it warms up and see about replacing the lug if I have to. Not sure if the big lugs are rated for that size cable.

Thing is, some hack _knew_ that lug was fubar and left it like that 5 years ago. There was no marks of any kind of compression on those wires.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> Got a call yesterday for voltage doing weird things. 400A 120/208V service. Installation about 5 years old.
> View attachment 160792


Neutral lug way loose?


----------



## joe-nwt

MotoGP1199 said:


> Neutral lug way loose?


Have a look at the upper neutral lug set screw.


----------



## just the cowboy

micromind said:


> Homeowner post......
> 
> Hello. I wired up this heater a while ago and every time I turn the thermostat up, the breaker trips and I get no heat. Can one of the experts here tell me what's wrong and how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> G. Pyle


Dear home owner
If you just keep trying it it will stop tripping the breaker. 
You still won't get heat but the breaker will stop tripping when the thermostat burns up.

Sparky maker.


----------



## Rainwater01

five.five-six said:


> looks like at one point that black one was white, land a whole MWBC on 1 tandem breaker! Super elektrishun!


No mwbc in the panel. They did a clean job but doubled up all of the neutrals. I could also feel cool air coming through the conduit coming from the meter. I figured temperature change/humidity from that coupled with the doubled up terminals caused it. You can tell somebody fixed it once already. They cut off the bad portion and extended them to terminals higher up the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1

zoltan said:


> View attachment 160550


That right there be Raito construction .


----------



## Cosmorok

My company is doing the upper portion of the house reno, this was found after another company did the lower half of the house reno. I don't know if the company saw it and left it or they missed it but all the walls and ceilings were down when they started working.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Cosmorok said:


> My company is doing the upper portion of the house reno, this was found after another company did the lower half of the house reno. I don't know if the company saw it and left it or they missed it but all the walls and ceilings were down when they started working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Homeowners do stupid stuff but there supposed to because they don’t know what they’re doing. But when an electrician does it, it’s inexcusable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Ground up. 😱


----------



## canbug

Tim


----------



## Max C.

For the past three weeks, myself and two other guys have been tasked with inspecting units in strata-complex (some rental, some owned). Backstory - a home inspector flagged a unit after noticing aluminum wiring. For insurance purposes, we were told to go in there and add copper pigtails to devices, light fixtures and baseboard heaters.

We're almost done with our inspection (only one unit left to go until after Christmas). The only aluminum branch-circuit wiring we've encountered so far has been for ranges and dryers (completely acceptable and the devices are rated for aluminum anyways). Nevertheless, we're required to check it all, and in doing so, uncovered a metric sh!t ton of other issues. The strata has been notified.

These are our findings (starting with the first unit):

I guess somebody didn't like their old ceiling-mounted bathroom fixture, so they did this. By the way, whoever roughed-in this bathroom back in the mid-70s switched the neutral, too!










The original boxes are all bakelite (quite brittle). Instead of replacing this broken box, somebody got creative. Yes, the wall-finish is bulging do to this "contraption."










Don't you just love invisible connectors?










At least they grounded it 










Stay tuned, lots more to come from this place!


----------



## zoltan

At my mom's condo over xmas. All 16 units had the panel in this tiny bathroom closet. Early 80's build in an area with no inspections or required contractor licensing.


----------



## Almost Retired

Very Very Very common in my area. I see similar about every 2 weeks


----------



## Slay301

The old hidden box trick


----------



## Max C.

Another unit from the strata complex...

So the landlord's maintenance guy replaced a couple kitchen receptacles for this tenant. Apparently, they didn't work. Huge surprise, the tabs weren't broken on the hots, so each receptacle was creating a 240VAC line-to-line short (no wonder the breaker didn't hold). The most disappointing thing wasn't even this clown's lack of electrical knowledge...its that he literally left this receptacle exactly as you see it! Sticking out of the wall and no plate. According to the tenant, the maintenance guy took off part way through the job, leaving this unfinished, non-functional mess. I have no words.









I had a hunch that the range homerun was spliced somewhere (copper at the panel, aluminum at the receptacle). Sure enough, somebody buried a junction box. This was located below the panel and just barely visable through the sightly-overcut drywall!








DIY no-connector...


----------



## mjbasford

Not as bad as most of these, but I got a laugh.


----------



## Max C.

More!

This suite was (for the most part) decent. Still, I shake my head at whoever spliced these boxes...









Don't be fooled - there was zero solder underneth the tape:








Next suite. Why the douple-tap, I don't know. There were six full, free spaces in the panel:

















Invisible connector:








Its certainly not everyday you see razor receptacles anymore! Nice plate modification, too:









Next suite. According to the (current) homeowner, the previous owner was an apprentice elecrician who did his own work around the property. Unrelated to our strata-inspection, the current owner recently hired another electrical contractor who corrected the most pressing issues (such as #16 on 30A. breakers).

Nevertheless, we had to check everything with a fine toooth comb. In doing so, we discovered some more of this apprentice's hackery. I iegitimately hope this guy either sharpened his pencil or changed careers...








Not the worst, however I still can't figure out why you'd want the bottom screw hole removed:








No bushing (just sharp metal) and the fixture leads were twisted/taped "spliced." At least its grounded:








You can splice bath fans in the attic, right?


----------



## JRaef

joe-nwt said:


> Ceiling mount CDP.


LOL, I had to look at that for almost 5 minute before I saw it... even after reading your comment.


----------



## R777V

Definitely some beauts there! The razor deposit was exceptional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

I'm surprised but this tripped a NB015.















Tim


----------



## micromind

What's an NB015? If it's a combo breaker, looking at the recept. it may very well have tripped on ground-fault.


----------



## canbug

In this case, it's a 40 year old FPE bolt in 15A.

Tm.


----------



## joe-nwt

Paperless society they said.....


----------



## joe-nwt

The fukctardery never ends.


----------



## backstay

That is unbelievable!


----------



## micromind

joe-nwt said:


> The fukctardery never ends.
> View attachment 161745


I will admit I did something kinda similar many years ago.......

C/H (now Eaton) bolt-on panel. 10/32 breaker to bus screws, usually all the screws are supplied by the factory but this one didn't have any and I needed to add a 20 amp single pole. So I used a green ground screw..........

Considering that there's a green screw bolting a breaker to a hot bus, I'm surprised it didn't blow up!!


----------



## joe-nwt

At least you used a machine thread screw.


----------



## Rainwater01

2 dehumidifiers, a gaming computer rig and a 12 amp heater that she doesn’t think was plugged in. It looks like the screws were loose. Concrete block wall thankfully. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Ground up, there I trouble shot it for you!


----------



## ohm it hertz

Oof.


----------



## frankendodge

Never seen a 1600A service sitting on a wood floor before. 7/16 osb to boot. 5 foot crawlspace below it where the water main enters.


----------



## joe-nwt

Rainwater01 said:


> 2 dehumidifiers, a gaming computer rig and a 12 amp heater that she doesn’t think was plugged in. It looks like the screws were loose. Concrete block wall thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wonder how they couldn't smell that happening long before it progressed to that state.


----------



## five.five-six




----------



## five.five-six

Max C. said:


> Next suite. According to the (current) homeowner, the previous owner was an apprentice elecrician who did his own work around the property. Unrelated to our strata-inspection, the current owner recently hired another electrical contractor who corrected the most pressing issues (such as #16 on 30A. breakers).





Max C. said:


> I iegitimately hope this guy either sharpened his pencil or changed careers...


The thing about “electrical apprentices“ if a GC loans his laborer to the EC for 1/2 a day to move pipe, that laborer suddenly becomes a 2nd year electrical apprentice (if not journeyman) when he’s standing out front Home Depot Parking lot hustling work.


----------



## Gnome

Some "good stuff" off reddit:

I'm sure no one accessing this panel will crush that expandable vent










When the replacement panel is wider than the old










When you need a pull point but only have 90s on the truck:










Apparently was also only a couple feet from a shower.


----------



## five.five-six

Gnome said:


>



I wonder how Chicken Steve is doing….


----------



## Rainwater01

I found this gem in 2011… hence the low resolution cell phone camera. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Changed the panel out and then found this. Somebody must have had a bad day hanging a picture or something. 



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

The old school way of doing it. Glad we don’t have to do this or solder on every connection. 



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Pass me the 410 crimp sleeve. I have a keyless porcelain to install. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CWL

Never seen that before. What year range was that style of splice used?



Rainwater01 said:


> The old school way of doing it. Glad we don’t have to do this or solder on every connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445

Rainwater01 said:


> Pass me the 410 crimp sleeve. I have a keyless porcelain to install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fubar never goes out of style. A whole lot more trouble than pigtailing.


----------



## Rainwater01

CWL said:


> Never seen that before. What year range was that style of splice used?


I would say in the ‘50’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

We used to call those black cap things diapers.


----------



## Forge Boyz

Here is how you support an extra long unused service cable through a basement.
















And yes, the slit in the service cable is for the water to drain out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

CWL said:


> Never seen that before. What year range was that style of splice used?


Actually 50’s and 60’s. Not sure if they used them in the 70’s. I think scotch locks starting coming out in that period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiz1997

Don't have any pictures because it was before cell phones.

I unwrapped the tape on a splice and found a spent .22 caliber brass case crimped on the wires.

I know what the old Buchanan splice tubes look like so I know it wasn't one of those.

Buchanan's are open ended tubes flared on one end to snap the cap on.

This was no doubt a spent .22 brass case.


----------



## wiz1997

Found this in one of the control panels at work.
Seems the Phoenix Contact solid state reversible contactor/overload unit burned out and there was not a direct replacement in stock.

What a rig.









Did I just rat myself out?

Hey....it works and has keep the production line going for the last two weeks.

Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do to git er done.

New unit arrived Monday and is on the schedule to be installed Saturday.

All my brilliant work will be gone, at least I'll have a picture.

Was I thinking "outside the box"?

Nope, my Dad taught me there is no box.


----------



## backstay

wiz1997 said:


> Found this in one of the control panels at work.
> Seems the Phoenix Contact solid state reversible contactor/overload unit burned out and there was not a direct replacement in stock.
> 
> What a rig.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> Did I just rat myself out?
> 
> Hey....it works and has keep the production line going for the last two weeks.
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do to git er done.
> 
> New unit arrived Monday and is on the schedule to be installed Saturday.
> 
> All my brilliant work will be gone, at least I'll have a picture.


My god man! The grounds are up!


----------



## wiz1997

backstay said:


> My god man! The grounds are up!


Yep, just like all the ones in my house.

Never have seen the word up or top stamped on a receptacle.


----------



## splatz

Rainwater01 said:


> The old school way of doing it. Glad we don’t have to do this or solder on every connection.





CWL said:


> Never seen that before. What year range was that style of splice used?





Rainwater01 said:


> Actually 50’s and 60’s. Not sure if they used them in the 70’s. I think scotch locks starting coming out in that period.


If you run into them, they might be a little newer than that. 

 

Ideal Buchanan Crimp Connectors | Electrician Talk


----------



## 460 Delta

splatz said:


> If you run into them, they might be a little newer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal Buchanan Crimp Connectors | Electrician Talk


I was just going to keep quiet, but I use them myself. Mostly for ground wires and in smaller motors where there is a lot of vibration such as Ingersoll Rand compressors.


----------



## LGLS

OK Who did this?


----------



## Rainwater01

splatz said:


> If you run into them, they might be a little newer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal Buchanan Crimp Connectors | Electrician Talk


That’s cool that you still use them. I use them for the grounds everyday in residential but I’ve never used them on the line or neutral wires. I have a pack of unused ones I kept for fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

LGLS said:


> OK Who did this?


High output! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Rainwater01 said:


> That’s cool that you still use them. I use them for the grounds everyday in residential but I’ve never used them on the line or neutral wires. I have a pack of unused ones I kept for fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i also use them for resi grounds
in the oil patch that is all some electricians will use, 120, 240, 480, all of it
too much vibration and rough conditions
i still have most of a large box of the "diaper" insulators


----------



## MotoGP1199

Rainwater01 said:


> That’s cool that you still use them. I use them for the grounds everyday in residential but I’ve never used them on the line or neutral wires. I have a pack of unused ones I kept for fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I still use them with the caps for motors fed with #8 and #6. No issues on high vibration.


----------



## Rainwater01

I found this in a recessed light junction box in ‘98. Probably my coolest find yet. Before thermal cutouts obviously. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

i once found a ceiling box with several of those melted wnuts over a florescent fixture, it was in a rural fire house
kind of scary actually
what if my house caught fire while they were fighting their own fire?


----------



## LGLS

Rainwater01 said:


> High output!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


BACKUP LIGHTING! REDUNDANCY!


----------



## canbug

I want to be an electrician.








Tim.


----------



## Service Call

canbug said:


> I want to be an electrician.
> View attachment 162343
> 
> Tim.


Now if the disconnect handle pulled out all the plugs that would be cool.


----------



## Service Call

Don’t know what they were thinking. Yet there isn’t a receptacle by the sink.


----------



## matt1124

Service Call said:


> Don’t know what they were thinking. Yet there isn’t a receptacle by the sink.


With a mirror and a corded beard trimmer this could really save some time


----------



## joe-nwt

matt1124 said:


> With a mirror and a corded beard trimmer this could really save some time


Exactly what I was thinking before I read your post.


----------



## wiz1997

This one is how my shed was wired when I bought the house.

I believe this was an "upgrade" to the original power to the shed.

A total of three plumbing 90's between the concrete and the breaker panel inside the shed.
This conduit(?) has a 3 wire #6, no ground, NM cable.
Two hots, one neutral.










What you don't see is the original feed to the shed which is stubbed up out of the slab inside the wall.
That conduit has a 10/2 with ground NM cable and an insulated single #6.

In the panel on the back of the house is one single pole 40 amp breaker with the #10, and a two pole 60 with the #6's.h

So what is wrong with that?

Two conduits out at the shed, but only one at the panel.
Plus, the single #6 doesn't show up in the panel.
So somewhere underground, two NM cables, and the end of the single #6 are buried with no conduit or box.

Oh, and one other thing.......



















Appears a torch was used to "knock out" a hole for the conduit.

Someone mentioned they had never seen a armoured clad #6 solid grounding conductor to the ground rod.
Well thar it is.


----------



## readydave8

1st impression I thought it looked good. then found the staples to be driven too tight, to the point of tearing insulation. then started wondering how they got themselves into situation where this seemed like a desirable solution


----------



## readydave8

homeowner said the coaxes were originally also neat, pre- dish install


----------



## backstay

36 cables.


----------



## wcord

What's wrong here


----------



## joe-nwt

That's what you get in Mexico. II II


----------



## backstay

😂


----------



## Rainwater01

wcord said:


> What's wrong here
> View attachment 162427
> View attachment 162428


This would really mess the people in the “Canadian receptacles” thread up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

customer due dilligencing ahead of closing

HI did notice this but missed a few other things

Also he said breakers all have to be same brand in panel box. This panel had GS, Challenger, Bryant, and BR


----------



## matt1124

Ready for inspection. Bet you can’t guess what type of plant was being illegally grown here…


----------



## MotoGP1199

Is that another panel that they hollowed out and used as a Junction Box. It's actually pretty smart, that's a lot cheaper than anything that size to use as a Junction Box/trough.


----------



## ohm it hertz

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## TEO

Found this attempt at a conduit repair.


----------



## wiz1997

Went to the big box store to get a few things.
Decided I should replace the light at the back door to the yard.

Found a light I liked and it was on clearance sale $4.00 lower than normal.
Alright.

Only one left and the box appeared to have been opened.

Took a peek inside.









Can anyone else help me determine if this was previously installed?


----------



## micromind

wiz1997 said:


> Went to the big box store to get a few things.
> Decided I should replace the light at the back door to the yard.
> 
> Found a light I liked and it was on clearance sale $4.00 lower than normal.
> Alright.
> 
> Only one left and the box appeared to have been opened.
> 
> Took a peek inside.
> View attachment 162666
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help me determine if this was previously installed?


One giveaway is to look at the stripped ends of the wires. It's pretty obvious if they have been under a wirenut.


----------



## wiz1997

micromind said:


> One giveaway is to look at the stripped ends of the wires. It's pretty obvious if they have been under a wirenut.


I thought the give away was the messed up holes in the base, or maybe because the screws are all missing, or maybe the scrap of wire left in the box.

Not sure why you would wire nut the fixture leads to the piece you cut off.


----------



## splatz

micromind said:


> One giveaway is to look at the stripped ends of the wires. It's pretty obvious if they have been under a wirenut.





wiz1997 said:


> I thought the give away was the messed up holes in the base, or maybe because the screws are all missing, or maybe the scrap of wire left in the box.
> 
> Not sure why you would wire nut the fixture leads to the piece you cut off.


----------



## frankendodge

With the current price of wire, I'd say youre getting a bargain.. that scrap of 12-2 must be worth at least $8!


----------



## wiz1997

frankendodge said:


> With the current price of wire, I'd say youre getting a bargain.. that scrap of 12-2 must be worth at least $8!


I passed on the fixture, but not before trying to get an additional discount.

Employee walked by and asked if I needed help.

I told him about the open box and missing parts and if he could get another 4 bucks off, I'd take it.

He came back and said the clearance price was as low as they could go.

OK, can I hook it up before I take it home?

Off he went.

Looked at other fixtures while waiting, after a few minutes I put it back on the self and left.

Seems to happen a lot to me, I find something I like and it gets discontinued.

Happens mainly with boots.


----------



## Rainwater01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Rainwater01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was that hack work by any chance ?


----------



## readydave8

Rainwater01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they couldn't figure out how to remove the 6-32 so put drywall screw next to it?


----------



## Almost Retired

readydave8 said:


> they couldn't figure out how to remove the 6-32 so put drywall screw next to it?


LOL musta been tooooo much trouble


----------



## mburtis

wiz1997 said:


> Found this in one of the control panels at work.
> Seems the Phoenix Contact solid state reversible contactor/overload unit burned out and there was not a direct replacement in stock.
> 
> What a rig.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> Did I just rat myself out?
> 
> Hey....it works and has keep the production line going for the last two weeks.
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do to git er done.
> 
> New unit arrived Monday and is on the schedule to be installed Saturday.
> 
> All my brilliant work will be gone, at least I'll have a picture.
> 
> Was I thinking "outside the box"?
> 
> Nope, my Dad taught me there is no box.


Don't feel bad, all sins are forgiven as long as production is running. I had a vfd on a 15 hp mixer fail once. Motor has to run 24/7. So I just wired it straight to the main breaker in the panel and let it rip for 2 weeks until the new vfd showed up.


----------



## frankendodge

A health and safety officer was called to a business for various infractions, including "washroom sink being cleaned with toilet brush".
He decided tere were a few electrical issues to be addressed as well. The federal panel to the left never had a hinged breaker door.. He wanted us to add one.
Yea. Thats whats wrong here.


----------



## TEO

frankendodge said:


> A health and safety officer was called to a business for various infractions, including "washroom sink being cleaned with toilet brush".
> He decided tere were a few electrical issues to be addressed as well. The federal panel to the left never had a hinged breaker door.. He wanted us to add one.
> Yea. Thats whats wrong here.
> View attachment 162706
> 
> View attachment 162707
> 
> View attachment 162705
> 
> View attachment 162704


WOW 😳


----------



## wcord

Customer calls, AMU not working.

No wonder with the main breaker looking like this!
Cutler Hammer panel maybe 10 years old.
Luckily I had an older panel in stock so I could swap out the busbar, because the new busbar doesnt fit! And at -25c, I wasnt too excited to change the whole panel (did i mention this was an outside/weatherproof panel)?


----------



## micromind

The actual solution is much simpler than replacing a bunch of stuff......simply jam the wires into the slots on the bus, isn't that what they're there for??? If they won't fit, feel free to use a hammer for a nice tight connection that will last for many years!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Went to a lady's house yesterday as a favor to a friend. "She needs a few things looked at." Green and white RHW went to about 10 receptacles I had to change out. I didn't even open up the older panel, only the newer one. She also said the fountain only works if you shake the post its plugged into.  The GFCI would still put out power if shook, yikes.


----------



## backstay

MotoGP1199 said:


> Went to a lady's house yesterday as a favor to a friend. "She needs a few things looked at." Green and white RHW went to about 10 receptacles I had to change out. I didn't even open up the older panel, only the newer one. She also said the fountain only works if you shake the post its plugged into.  The GFCI would still put out power if shook, yikes.
> View attachment 162724
> 
> 
> View attachment 162725
> View attachment 162726
> View attachment 162727
> View attachment 162728


That’s ugly stuff there!


----------



## matt1124

wcord said:


> Customer calls, AMU not working.
> 
> No wonder with the main breaker looking like this!
> Cutler Hammer panel maybe 10 years old.
> Luckily I had an older panel in stock so I could swap out the busbar, because the new busbar doesnt fit! And at -25c, I wasnt too excited to change the whole panel (did i mention this was an outside/weatherproof panel)?
> 
> View attachment 162718


Where’s that Zinsco II guy, I forgot what his user name is… he’s right you know. 

That was lucky you had an old one. I remember thinking the first time I saw the new plastic ones my first thought was this exact procedure in those exterior boxes that have conduit from all directions


----------



## TEO

Found this on one of those hot carts in a grocery store, they called because the heat lamps for the roasted chicken weren't working.


----------



## Rainwater01

TEO said:


> Found this on one of those hot carts in a grocery store, they called because the heat lamps for the roasted chicken weren't working.
> View attachment 162762
> View attachment 162763


That would do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice

Rainwater01 said:


> Lol. This guy did that but instead of calling an electrician he sold the house and the new homeowner has to repair everything he messed up, which is a lot! I think *they said he is an engineer btw.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That explains everything!


----------



## 460 Delta

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 162480
> 
> Ready for inspection. Bet you can’t guess what type of plant was being illegally grown here…


With the B-O-Y color scheme on the wires, it looks like 480 volts on CH breakers.


----------



## matt1124

460 Delta said:


> With the B-O-Y color scheme on the wires, it looks like 480 volts on CH breakers.


I thought it was wire that was liberated from another job and just coincidence, since it was way too small, but up at the weatherhead are the same colors. It’s 208Y/120 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Almost Retired

was it laying on a heat lamp ?


----------



## Frank DuVal

B-O-Y just fine for any voltage. So was Gray, but then Gray became a "Neutral" color in someone's eyes, so it became the 480 neutral color. Neutral color is BEIGE! Just ask any designer...

I run Purple all the time, so blame me when you see it.


----------



## bill39

Frank DuVal said:


> B-O-Y just fine for any voltage. So was Gray, but then Gray became a "Neutral" color in someone's eyes, so it became the 480 neutral color. Neutral color is BEIGE! Just ask any designer...
> 
> I run Purple all the time, so blame me when you see it.


We were doing some work in a Chrysler plant years ago. Color code for 120VAC was red, no problem. The EC sub we hired pulled in a purple wire for use as a future pull wire. The plant electricians went ballistic & it went all the way up to the plant’s head electrical engineer, LOL, the things some people choose to die on a hill for.


----------



## TEO

Almost Retired said:


> was it laying on a heat lamp ?


It was a while ago but if I remember correctly the factory end was on the cart and the after market end was on a 50' extension cord and the other end was factory so I guess they had already burned up an end. We got them to install a dedicated drop so there wasn't any need for the extension cord.


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 162901


is that some k&t wire i see in there?


----------



## Texan77




----------



## Texan77

Texan77 said:


> View attachment 162902


I should have taken the job, I didn’t realize it came with a free toothbrush!


----------



## joe-nwt

Almost Retired said:


> is that some k&t wire i see in there?


Believe it or not it's some old #12 conductor. Cloth covered, tinned copper. It might be the same stuff they used for K&T, my experience with that is limited and haven't actually seen any for many years.

This stuff is installed in conduit.


----------



## micromind

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 162901


That's for any circulating currents that might be present........


----------



## joe-nwt

micromind said:


> That's for any circulating currents that might be present........


I took that picture a few weeks ago. I thought about it quite a bit since then and it was only about 1/2 hour after I posted that picture that it finally dawned on me what might be going on there. I bet someone was removing the wiring that went with that neutral and rather than shut the panel down to loosen the lug, they just cut it off and shoved it back into an empty spot on the neutral bar.

That's my theory and it's as good as it gets as I'm starting to give up on trying to reason out stupidity.


----------



## wcord

joe-nwt said:


> Believe it or not it's some old #12 conductor. Cloth covered, tinned copper. It might be the same stuff they used for K&T, my experience with that is limited and haven't actually seen any for many years.
> 
> This stuff is installed in conduit.


i see it in old BX but never as single conductor


----------



## MotoGP1199

wcord said:


> i see it in old BX but never as single conductor


My sister's house has it in all the emt and steel greenfield


----------



## joe-nwt

Just found out the building was constructed in 1964. Seems a bit late in the program to find wiring like that.


----------



## Texan77




----------



## backstay

Texan77 said:


> View attachment 163006


I don’t think that will pass an inspection.


----------



## wcord

Saw this posted elsewhere


----------



## joe-nwt

wcord said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere
> View attachment 163013



Well you gotta give credit for creativity.


----------



## Almost Retired

yeah ... that should hold till the water gets hot ....


----------



## matt1124

Years ago I only had a mechanical license. I went on a trouble call for a condenser not coming on. The panel was roasted and I told the landlord I know what to do but I don’t have the insurance. He hires some clown to replace the panel. The meter jaw is failing now, looks like this house is going to finally get the service it deserves


----------



## backstay

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 163017
> 
> 
> Years ago I only had a mechanical license. I went on a trouble call for a condenser not coming on. The panel was roasted and I told the landlord I know what to do but I don’t have the insurance. He hires some clown to replace the panel. The meter jaw is failing now, looks like this house is going to finally get the service it deserves


So the offset nipple has the service conductors and the branch circuits running through it. And the branch circuits run through the meter base, nice! There’s so much more to point out, but I’m stopping there.


----------



## frankendodge

I am amazed they put bushings on that nipple.. given the workmanship of everything else.


----------



## ohm it hertz

These entertained me today.


























i


----------



## readydave8

It's a romex (nm-b) coming up through concrete slab (dirt beneath), not even sleeved


----------



## VELOCI3

Over the conference table in the building engineers office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawicrash

wcord said:


> What's wrong here
> View attachment 162427
> View attachment 162428


Phtttt... It's upside down, that's why 🙄


----------



## Orthalion

.We were replacing all fixtures and devices in low income housing in between tenants. There wasn't a cover on it when I got there, I am curious about how it might have been customized. I don't know if the painter had already removed it or maybe there never was one.


----------



## Orthalion

This one is from a few months ago. The insurance company had a list of issues that needed to be fixed. This wasn't one of them.


----------



## matt1124

The electrician that did the service change won’t come back and they need a 2-20 plug. There’s a kitchen remodel underway. I told them only thing they would get from me would be a total rewire, you can imagine how this clown tied into the knob and tube in the attic, it’s lovely. There’s granule insulation in the attic so on top of the rewire, that’s after asbestos testing and/or professional abatement.


----------



## backstay

Candy canes are a red flag.


----------



## 460 Delta

backstay said:


> Candy canes are a red flag.


How so?


----------



## Rainwater01

Orthalion said:


> This one is from a few months ago. The insurance company had a list of issues that needed to be fixed. This wasn't one of them.
> View attachment 163072


That is classic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124

backstay said:


> Candy canes are a red flag.


You know, I never thought about it, but I believe you have a point, it is common to see all the material budget blown on tape and pieces missing.


----------



## backstay

460 Delta said:


> How so?


I compare it to taping wire nuts. I put 3 wraps at the termination. I think the candy cane looks like crap. Code for #4 or larger is: At the time of installation, by a distinctive white or gray marking *at its terminations*. This marking shall encircle the conductor or insulation.


----------



## 460 Delta

backstay said:


> I compare it to taping wire nuts. I put 3 wraps at the termination. I think the candy cane looks like crap. Code for #4 or larger is: At the time of installation, by a distinctive white or gray marking *at its terminations*. This marking shall encircle the conductor or insulation.


While I don’t agree, I understand.


----------



## Kevin

Saw this while working in Niagara Falls. I remember to snap a photo of it Thursday while I was there.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Came across this today. Electrical is for a kids splash pad.


----------



## Texan77

“A buddy of mine that works for an electrician wired it, he just didn’t know how to hook up the heater so I called you”
The transformer is to the right, the meter is to the left…


----------



## micromind

I imagine the PUCO will not be exactly pleased with this installation..........

Love the well pump cable used as a feeder.


----------



## radio208

Common' everybody taps before the meter..... O wait I see the problem-he used set-screw couplings on the riser


----------



## Texan77

micromind said:


> I imagine the PUCO will not be exactly pleased with this installation..........
> 
> Love the well pump cable used as a feeder.


He didn’t want to pay me to fix it so I told him he should at least call the poco to get a new lift pole because that one is in bad shape. I’m pretty sure he is going to. Either way, I’ll mention it to them


----------



## Texan77

radio208 said:


> Common' everybody taps before the meter..... O wait I see the problem-he used set-screw couplings on the riser


Yeah, our linemen get really upset when you use ss couplings on their poles


----------



## backstay

Are you saying it doesn’t work?


----------



## Almost Retired

i can see going to jail for theft of services


----------



## Texan77

Here another from today. New EMS station, 120/240 with a used three phase meter can installed. Three sub panels with 3 wire feed and this gem from the transfer switch…


----------



## readydave8

This was c-store display warmer, someone used rubber pigtails for heat lamps, evidently been that way several years
and twisted pigtail lead around ring terminal


----------



## CWL

Saw this in a public restroom Saturday.


----------



## backstay

Did you test it?


----------



## CWL

backstay said:


> Did you test it?


Negative.


----------



## radio208

Had to replace my electric dryer. Got a new one and a 3-wire cord cap. (old 3-wire I installed in the 70's).Hooked it up..works fine..done. So before putting away the paper work-just went thru the electrical diagrams to see how they explain it to the DIYers. Notice anything wrong in their instructions?


----------



## Service Call

radio208 said:


> Had to replace my electric dryer. Got a new one and a 3-wire cord cap. (old 3-wire I installed in the 70's).Hooked it up..works fine..done. So before putting away the paper work-just went thru the electrical diagrams to see how they explain it to the DIYers. Notice anything wrong in their instructions?
> View attachment 163520


Looks like they have a ground hooked to the hot terminal


----------



## R777V

Service Call said:


> Looks like they have a ground hooked to the hot terminal


And I guess the legs are just supposed to dangle out of the appliance? Or was there more to these brilliant instructions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

They usually have a bonding strap. This one looks like a bonding wire. Pretty poor directions. That might explain why a customer called me and he was going to hook it up with the ground and neutral reversed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Looks like the bond wire is going to L2. You need to remember that these instructions were in Mandarin and were translated to English by a non English speaker. Even if it is a drawing.


----------



## Rainwater01

This is one of the funniest things I’ve ran into in a while. 

















The customer said his lights would strobe periodically, not while I was there of course. I popped this switch out to see the quality of the wiring and found somebody replaced a 3 way switch with a single pole switch. It was just a single 12/3 at both switches so I popped the light down and the splices were good there. Luckily they brought the power down from the light to this switch via the red wire. If they sent the power to the other 3 way first then the white traveler on this switch would have been hot periodically (since they cut the ground wire off in the metal box it wouldn’t have tripped the breaker.) 

The problem ended up being a burned up ITE breaker and bus bar. 









The problem was actually under the breaker below this melted bus bar. It wasn’t as bad as the melted upper stab location that somebody has worked on in the past. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V

Somebody’s cookin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggmundir

Rainwater01 said:


> The problem ended up being a burned up ITE breaker and bus bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was actually under the breaker below this melted bus bar. It wasn’t as bad as the melted upper stab location that somebody has worked on in the past.


When you start having multiple locations where the bus bar in the panel is melting, I think I would very strongly be recommending a new panel.


----------



## Texan77

Rainwater01 said:


> This is one of the funniest things I’ve ran into in a while.


A customer called me once after replacing a switch. “I replaced the switch in my utility room, but it controls the whole house now. I only want it to turn off the lights in that room.” 
He did the same thing except when he flipped the switch, it would trip the main.


----------



## Rainwater01

Viggmundir said:


> When you start having multiple locations where the bus bar in the panel is melting, I think I would very strongly be recommending a new panel.


I certainly did. That panel and breakers are on my list with fpe and general switch etc as being the worst anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Texan77 said:


> A customer called me once after replacing a switch. “I replaced the switch in my utility room, but it controls the whole house now. I only want it to turn off the lights in that room.”
> He did the same thing except when he flipped the switch, it would trip the main.


Lol. That’s a series short to trip the main instead of the branch circuit breaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio208

Also- nice 'counter-clockwise' at a couple of the terminals.....


----------



## Rainwater01

I told him that was the funniest thing I’d seen in a while so now I’m starting to wonder if he put the switch in and didn’t fess up to it. He told me a couple times he’s not too good with electricity. The switch was pretty new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124

Rainwater01 said:


> I certainly did. That panel and breakers are on my list with fpe and general switch etc as being the worst anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still on my list as “ITE/Siemens”. Hopefully they are different but the latest Siemens on display at the supply house looks like _exactly_ the same buss. Same material, same thickness, same shape. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Almost Retired

matt1124 said:


> Still on my list as “ITE/Siemens”. Hopefully they are different but the latest Siemens on display at the supply house looks like _exactly_ the same buss. Same material, same thickness, same shape. 🤷‍♂️


in my opinion , it isnt the buss that causes these problems
it is the individual breaker, that has insufficient grip on the bar


----------



## Rainwater01

Almost Retired said:


> in my opinion , it isnt the buss that causes these problems
> it is the individual breaker, that has insufficient grip on the bar


Yeah the breakers really seem to be the cheapest part of the system. Seem too light weight like general switch breakers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

I don’t want the receptacle half switched. No problem. 











Oops. I didn’t mean to break the tab on the neutral. No problem. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

Rainwater01 said:


> I don’t want the receptacle half switched. No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. I didn’t mean to break the tab on the neutral. No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i like how they left a little insulation on end to keep solid wire from spreading under screw


----------



## Almost Retired

well gee dave ... it was sticking out too far ... it needed to be insulated


----------



## 205490

Prop Mngr; "my maintenance guy is great, but he needs some help"

Me; Um yeah, he definitely needs help!
I know a good therapist.


----------



## wcord

Saw this pic on Reddit
Time to cry


----------



## CWL

Doesn't appear to have much damage to the ceiling. I wonder how it was supported?



wcord said:


> Saw this pic on Reddit
> Time to cry
> 
> View attachment 163738


----------



## Almost Retired

CWL said:


> Doesn't appear to have much damage to the ceiling. I wonder how it was supported?


i see lots of all thread on the racks, and very long runs of unistrut that may have reached from column to column
im guessing that no one paid attention to the all thread unscrewing out of the spring nut in the supporting strut while they were tightening the lower racks
or else unseating the spring nut while installing the all thread and racks

i know one thing for certain .... there was a Very sick contractor when he saw all of the damage and time lost


----------



## Norcal

There was a picture many years ago on another forum of a group of conduits that came through a ceiling, whoever installed the hangers used nails that pulled out enough that the whole thing collapsed, they were 3" conduits so it would have been a significant amount of weight.


----------



## MotoGP1199

CWL said:


> Doesn't appear to have much damage to the ceiling. I wonder how it was supported?


Bat wings, haha


----------



## splatz

CWL said:


> Doesn't appear to have much damage to the ceiling. I wonder how it was supported?


Or maybe


----------



## Rob-Bryant

CWL said:


> Doesn't appear to have much damage to the ceiling. I wonder how it was supported?


isn't it obvious? the used SkyHooks!


----------



## AllPowerElectric

Something was causing the breaker to have a dead short immediately. This might do it.


----------



## readydave8

SOSDD. (It looked OK from downstairs, tho


----------



## ohm it hertz

I went through my emails last week looking for something else and found this old gem from about 10 years ago. Customer bought the house for use as a commercial business and that's how we found the meter.


----------



## wcord

I guess the cost of wire is too much for the manufacturers 









The 33 is for reference. Absolutely NO slack in the green!


----------



## Texan77




----------



## Cosmorok

This is why you always use caution when opening a box, original install was in the 1960s so it has been like that ever since.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124

Flipper owes me about $100. Bad idea to obviously steal power and not pay your electrician’s invoices…


----------



## readydave8

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 163950
> 
> 
> Flipper owes me about $100. Bad idea to obviously steal power and not pay your electrician’s invoices…


You show POCO yet or using it for leverage?

I think you should mark up his bill 1%: I think that comes out to $200? (I'm an electrician, not a mathamatrician)


----------



## Viggmundir

Found this one online.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Viggmundir said:


> Found this one online.
> View attachment 163970


Haha, I was just telling someone about this pic. I think I saw it on here a long time ago but there's too many posts to go through. A true GEM


----------



## just the cowboy

*I just can't win with EC's*
I am at the end of a $1.7 mil project and go out to check the install at a tank they just finished.
1. I find about 20 feet of Sealtight with way over 360 degrees of bend, instead of pipe.
2. They mounted the panel to the side of a prestress concrete tank, they were told no drilling in tanks.
3. I open the doors to the panel and the wind blows a bunch of metal chips from drilling around the bottom of the panel, with over $100,000 in PLC and Network hardware live.
4. I just paid them an extra $35,000 to do proper grounding and I find a tight #6 running at Weed Wacker level unprotected to the new 2/0 ring I just paid *them *to install. 

Not happy, Call EC, Setup meeting, Bunch of BS excuses.
I hate causing rework for EC's but if you can't do it right don't bid.
I warned all bidders I do QC checks.


----------



## Viggmundir

just the cowboy said:


> *I just can't win with EC's*
> I am at the end of a $1.7 mil project and go out to check the install at a tank they just finished.
> 1. I find about 20 feet of Sealtight with way over 360 degrees of bend, instead of pipe.
> 2. They mounted the panel to the side of a prestress concrete tank, they were told no drilling in tanks.
> 3. I open the doors to the panel and the wind blows a bunch of metal chips from drilling around the bottom of the panel, with over $100,000 in PLC and Network hardware live.
> 4. I just paid them an extra $35,000 to do proper grounding and I find a tight #6 running at Weed Wacker level unprotected to the new 2/0 ring I just paid *them *to install.
> 
> Not happy, Call EC, Setup meeting, Bunch of BS excuses.
> I hate causing rework for EC's but if you can't do it right don't bid.
> I warned all bidders I do QC checks.


Shaking my head. That looks horrible. Can you patch the drill holes in the tank, or does the whole tank need to be replaced? I always clean out my cabinets after drilling holes. Causing rework because you wanted to move a motor over 4 ft is one thing, telling them to fix their obvious sloppy work is not your fault.


----------



## just the cowboy

Viggmundir said:


> Shaking my head. That looks horrible. Can you patch the drill holes in the tank, or does the whole tank need to be replaced? I always clean out my cabinets after drilling holes. Causing rework because you wanted to move a motor over 4 ft is one thing, telling them to fix their obvious sloppy work is not your fault.


Luckily my engineering department was able to pull them out of the hole by reviewing the tank prints and what they did. The walls were 2 ft thick with the webbing 1 foot in, they Said they only drilled in 3-4 inch's. Engineer approved it for them I am just making them epoxy/seal the bolt holes for freeze thaw reasons. AND fix all the other stuff PLUS now I go hunting for more.

*For my guys I am a great boss, for someone I contract to " I am not your friend" I am a paying customer I want what I paid for.*

Harvey


----------



## CMP

Sucks to be you. It's like this with almost any contractor today. If you want it done your way, you have to warn them before bidding, then you have to stay there and babysit or otherwise you end up with a mess.


----------



## just the cowboy

CMP said:


> Sucks to be you. It's like this with almost any contractor today. If you want it done your way, you have to warn them before bidding, then you have to stay there and babysit or otherwise you end up with a mess.


Yep. That is why my guys are doing ALL the programming, screen work and network setup for the plant upgrades of 5 plants and 75 remote sites (I can't play anymore with the toys I just buy them) . We got tired of doing code reviews and having to tell SI how to fix their code. Had to tell the programmer on this project to pull the remote site out of the tree and turn off caching due to too many connections staying open. 
I am doing all prints and control wiring design for the rest of the projects. 
One: they learn more of how the system works.
Two: we get what the operators need not what the programmer thinks they need.
Three: it works.

Harvey


----------



## micromind

Contractors are in business to make money, the more they can scrimp on materials and especially time, the more they'll make. 

They know that most jobs can be done as cheap as possible and the customer won't say anything, they'll just accept it as is. 

Sometimes though, they get called out on stuff but an occasional job that has to be brought up to spec is just a less profitable job to them. 

I don't think I've ever been handed the specs for any job I did while working for a contractor. Even if I ask for them. The project manager keeps them in his office hoping that me doing a basic standard job will be good enough. That way I don't waste a bunch of time doing it to spec. 

The bad part is I'm the one who gets yelled at for it not being up to spec..........


----------



## ohm it hertz

Every can (8 of them) is wired without connectors, too.


----------



## joe-nwt

Is that like a paper staple though the cable?


----------



## ohm it hertz

joe-nwt said:


> Is that like a paper staple though the cable?


lol, yep.

76v between L1 and N
123v between L1 and Ground
Both at the switch.

I can't wait to dig into this one and all the trinkets I'm going to find between breaker and light switch.


----------



## Viggmundir

joe-nwt said:


> Is that like a paper staple though the cable?


Not 'a' paper staple, but multiples! 
Top right into the floor deck where the cable leaves the picture.
One just to the left of the orange marrette.
One holding the white cable to the bottom of the joist.

And all of them thru the jackets! The one right in the middle looks like it should have hit both conductors... Wonder if its only part of a staple in there still?


----------



## radio208

And 2 yellow wires going to the...bare wire?


----------



## joe-nwt

radio208 said:


> And 2 yellow wires going to the...bare wire?


Yellow/green. For safety.


----------



## CWL

joe-nwt said:


> Is that like a paper staple though the cable?


That must be one hell of a stapler!


----------



## Almost Retired

CWL said:


> That must be one hell of a stapler!


operator too !!


----------



## just the cowboy

micromind said:


> Contractors are in business to make money, the more they can scrimp on materials and especially time, the more they'll make.
> 
> They know that most jobs can be done as cheap as possible and the customer won't say anything, they'll just accept it as is.
> 
> Sometimes though, they get called out on stuff but an occasional job that has to be brought up to spec is just a less profitable job to them.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been handed the specs for any job I did while working for a contractor. Even if I ask for them. The project manager keeps them in his office hoping that me doing a basic standard job will be good enough. That way I don't waste a bunch of time doing it to spec.
> 
> The bad part is I'm the one who gets yelled at for it not being up to spec..........


Yep he tried to save and it cost him the right to bid on the other $10,000,000 dollars of electrical work I have.
First he shot himself in the foot by us having to tell him how to get his program to run.
Then he shot himself in the other foot by failing the FAT test.
Now he just shot himself in the head with workmanship.

This was the automation group of the outfit, I just gave the radio group a sole source contract for all my future radio work they do such good work. Do good work get rewarded, bad work get blacklisted easy as that. I pay for good for good work, not low bid for cheap work.


----------



## gpop

cleaning out my company phone pics so though i would post a few

New build where the contractor decided that there was no need for gas seals as no one could see them (lift station panel)











3 months later all the wires in the cabinet are black


----------



## gpop

No need to remove the sensor before spraying the coating inside the station can be a expensive mistake for a contractor


----------



## gpop

Unstable flow meter recently installed. 
Turns out wire was 3" to short so they ran it into a junction box and spliced it. Passed inspection until i sent them this picture.

Ended up replacing the cable and re-potting the head


----------



## gpop

Wire Megged bad on a 2 month old install

Traced to a flooded vault and pulled this out of the water











Not sure why they had to repair the wire. If they had used quality 33 black tape or at least tied it to the rack they might have got away with it


----------



## gpop

Called to a station not running. 

Wire was badly placed so it rubbed against the battery tray. 480v so when it let go it blew a hole through the stainless and through the battery draining acid every where

Just another quality install


----------



## gpop

What do you get when you mount a conduit from a non-aircon part of the building over a processor in a aircon Mcc and leave the conduit open.

you get to buy a new a bunch of new cards, a backplane and as a bonus you get to rip all the conduit out. (they got lucky the processor was ok as it was a L85)


----------



## gpop

This one was my bad.

It went something like ..... "i can get that rock out with the rubber tire"


----------



## matt1124

Three meter sockets for sale on Facebook marketplace


----------



## LARMGUY

WHY?


----------



## LARMGUY




----------



## LARMGUY

At a bank in ArKans*ass.*


----------



## LARMGUY

Same bank


----------



## readydave8

ohm it hertz said:


> View attachment 163984


luckily they used LED "bulb"


----------



## wiz1997

Found this one in my step daughter's house about two years ago during a kitchen renovation.

About two years prior to that somehow her breaker panel caught fire.
She hired an electrical contractor to replace the panel.
Apparently he spliced new wire to the burnt wire and shoved it into the wall, then filled the wall with foam.

We found this mess when we started pulling sheetrock down.

I rewired as much as I could where the walls and ceiling were open.

Wanted to do the whole house but she didn't.

It's her house.

Look close you'll see the grey wire nuts.

I wanted to have words with this "contractor", but he is the brother of her friend and she won't give up the name.


----------



## backstay

wiz1997 said:


> Found this one in my step daughter's house about two years ago during a kitchen renovation.
> 
> About two years prior to that somehow her breaker panel caught fire.
> She hired an electrical contractor to replace the panel.
> Apparently he spliced new wire to the burnt wire and shoved it into the wall, then filled the wall with foam.
> 
> We found this mess when we started pulling sheetrock down.
> 
> I rewired as much as I could where the walls and ceiling were open.
> 
> Wanted to do the whole house but she didn't.
> 
> It's her house.
> 
> Look close you'll see the grey wire nuts.
> 
> I wanted to have words with this "contractor", but he is the brother of her friend and she won't give up the name.
> View attachment 164045


I guess friends are worth more than someone’s life.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> I guess friends are worth more than someone’s life.


actually her own life

we might remain friends, but i would never let the other guy do my electric again


----------



## Service Call

wiz1997 said:


> Found this one in my step daughter's house about two years ago during a kitchen renovation.
> 
> About two years prior to that somehow her breaker panel caught fire.
> She hired an electrical contractor to replace the panel.
> Apparently he spliced new wire to the burnt wire and shoved it into the wall, then filled the wall with foam.
> 
> We found this mess when we started pulling sheetrock down.
> 
> I rewired as much as I could where the walls and ceiling were open.
> 
> Wanted to do the whole house but she didn't.
> 
> It's her house.
> 
> Look close you'll see the grey wire nuts.
> 
> I wanted to have words with this "contractor", but he is the brother of her friend and she won't give up the name.
> View attachment 164045


The foams an added touch, for what I don’t know[emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Service Call said:


> The foams an added touch, for what I don’t know[emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


come on man ,,, its for fireproofing and keeps the wnuts from untwisting ,,, better than tape LMAOOOO


----------



## micromind

Service Call said:


> The foams an added touch, for what I don’t know[emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's to increase the size of a fire if one happens to start.


----------



## joe-nwt

Found a couple of old ones on the phone.

Plumbers is so smart.









Might as well.









Might have posted this on before.


----------



## wiz1997

Almost Retired said:


> actually her own life
> 
> we might remain friends, but i would never let the other guy do my electric again


When we found that mess I told her no one but me was going to the kitchen remodel.

She didn't want me to do the job because I was busy putting my house back together.

She had an electrical contractor at the house when I stopped unannounced after work.
Not the same guy.
Pretended I was there just to help clean up and listened to the BS this guy was spewing.

Half of the house had the sheetrock out and this guy was throwing out crazy money prices.

Figured he was trying to take advantage of a single Mom.

Nothing irks me more than someone trying to take advantage of a woman.

Could only listen so long, told him to take his laser measuring tool and get out.

My step daughter and three grandkids were living in the house, not going to have some idiot wiring that house.


----------



## matt1124

They even stole the cart


----------



## MotoGP1199

I can't image the type of union/DIY hack that would do this.


----------



## Slay301

MotoGP1199 said:


> I can't image the type of union/DIY hack that would do this.
> 
> View attachment 164282
> View attachment 164283
> View attachment 164284


Na probably some fuggin rat that got kicked out of IBEW apprenticeship who went to the I.E.C apprenticeship instead


----------



## Almost Retired

it would seem the tide has turned .....


----------



## Slay301

Almost Retired said:


> it would seem the tide has turned .....


Ya the op was kind of an unnecessary adder to his post


----------



## Almost Retired

A) im certain he knows how to do better and correctly to code
B) if you are patching some rock anyway , why not open it far enough to do the job right ?
C) surely he owns drill bits and doesnt have to cut the whole wall down and use several makeshift, nail plates
D) what made him think he wouldnt get roasted for showing this sh*t ?


----------



## CWL

Almost Retired said:


> D) what made him think he wouldnt get roasted for showing this sh*t ?


He enjoys the attention.


----------



## Viggmundir

Found this on a set of plans I'm estimating. They want the service mast and meter blocked out past the overhang so it doesn't pierce the roof. Looking at the picture it doesn't look so bad. At least until I looked at the architectural plans and realized that its a 24" overhang....  🤮


----------



## Almost Retired

Viggmundir said:


> Found this on a set of plans I'm estimating. They want the service mast and meter blocked out past the overhang so it doesn't pierce the roof. Looking at the picture it doesn't look so bad. At least until I looked at the architectural plans and realized that its a 24" overhang....  🤮
> View attachment 164557



that might require a custom welded galvanized iron frame
and some serious attachment points for it
or a substantial concreted base to stand it on

it would be so much easier to put an offset in the riser


----------



## 460 Delta

Almost Retired said:


> that might require a custom welded galvanized iron frame
> and some serious attachment points for it
> or a substantial concreted base to stand it on
> 
> it would be so much easier to put an offset in the riser


Easiest way would be an underground service. But there’s got to be a reason they don’t want it underground.


----------



## Viggmundir

Almost Retired said:


> that might require a custom welded galvanized iron frame
> and some serious attachment points for it
> or a substantial concreted base to stand it on
> 
> it would be so much easier to put an offset in the riser


But the specs call for wood blocking! 
It would be even easier just to punch it up thru the roof!

There looks like there will be a bunch of other issues with the plans as well. Engineer spec'd a 400A service (parallel #3/0 runs in a single pipe no less!) into a single panel, but I'm pretty sure they goofed the load calc and it should be a 600A service...
All wiring in EMT*(concealed)*, no pvc underground, max 3 metre AC90 drops, but they have a 4000sqft room with receptacles and fire alarm stuff all around it, concrete slab on grade, ICF walls for the first 5ft up, then then steel structure up to the 16ft ceiling. So far I haven't found the wall description for between the steel beams, but interior finish is all 1/2" drywall. At this point, I don't even think there is an attic over this room! Where am I supposed to put a junction box??


----------



## backstay

Viggmundir said:


> But the specs call for wood blocking!
> It would be even easier just to punch it up thru the roof!
> 
> There looks like there will be a bunch of other issues with the plans as well. Engineer spec'd a 400A service (parallel #3/0 runs in a single pipe no less!) into a single panel, but I'm pretty sure they goofed the load calc and it should be a 600A service...
> All wiring in EMT*(concealed)*, no pvc underground, max 3 metre AC90 drops, but they have a 4000sqft room with receptacles and fire alarm stuff all around it, concrete slab on grade, ICF walls for the first 5ft up, then then steel structure up to the 16ft ceiling. So far I haven't found the wall description for between the steel beams, but interior finish is all 1/2" drywall. At this point, I don't even think there is an attic over this room! Where am I supposed to put a junction box??


Ask the engineer, they know everything.


----------



## Service Call

Viggmundir said:


> Found this on a set of plans I'm estimating. They want the service mast and meter blocked out past the overhang so it doesn't pierce the roof. Looking at the picture it doesn't look so bad. At least until I looked at the architectural plans and realized that its a 24" overhang....  [emoji2961]
> View attachment 164557


Good catch, that might have sucked.


----------



## Almost Retired

Viggmundir said:


> But the specs call for wood blocking!
> It would be even easier just to punch it up thru the roof!
> 
> There looks like there will be a bunch of other issues with the plans as well. Engineer spec'd a 400A service (parallel #3/0 runs in a single pipe no less!) into a single panel, but I'm pretty sure they goofed the load calc and it should be a 600A service...
> All wiring in EMT*(concealed)*, no pvc underground, max 3 metre AC90 drops, but they have a 4000sqft room with receptacles and fire alarm stuff all around it, concrete slab on grade, ICF walls for the first 5ft up, then then steel structure up to the 16ft ceiling. So far I haven't found the wall description for between the steel beams, but interior finish is all 1/2" drywall. At this point, I don't even think there is an attic over this room! Where am I supposed to put a junction box??


for me it might also call for a refusal to bid
on the other hand, if you can get change orders without too much fuss, it might work out in your favor


----------



## Rainwater01

We are spoiled. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## MotoGP1199

3 way switch anyone. No travelers.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## LGLS

Rainwater01 said:


> We are spoiled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OMG DID YOU CUT THE NAIL FLANGES off that box?


----------



## Rainwater01

LGLS said:


> OMG DID YOU CUT THE NAIL FLANGES off that box?


Yes. I figured somebody would say something  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan

not my foto


----------



## Almost Retired

Rainwater01 said:


> We are spoiled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



those damn half moon boxes are why they only had one wire and all the joints were in the ceiling box


----------



## backstay

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 164623


Last seen hanging in the lighting department at a HD in California.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Last seen hanging in the lighting department at a HD in California.


San Jose


----------



## glen1971

zoltan said:


> View attachment 164631
> 
> 
> not my foto


Ground up would have saved that tape! Lol


----------



## LGLS

glen1971 said:


> Ground up would have saved that tape! Lol


Here we go…


----------



## glen1971

LGLS said:


> Here we go…


This will make ya start twitching... I am an equal receptacle installer. One each way on our house. LOL!


----------



## joe-nwt

Found in the deep, dark recesses of my phone.

This is the way the rewind crew terminated neutral leads on an 8MW 6.9Kv generator.


----------



## Slay301

Almost Retired said:


> San Jose


To soon lmao


----------



## LGLS

glen1971 said:


> This will make ya start twitching... I am an equal receptacle installer. One each way on our house. LOL!
> View attachment 164648
> View attachment 164649


When I gang 2 duplexes (in my home which is just about every convenience receptacle other than the ones I installed for a specific purpose) I put the left duplex upside down to indicate it’s a switched or both halves are separate switched and NOT hot at all times…

it seems people ARE EVOLVING in the U.S.A. As millennials and Gen-Z’s know that normally the wide blade goes in on the left -


----------



## LGLS

LGLS said:


> When I gang 2 duplexes (in my home which is just about every convenience receptacle other than the ones I installed for a specific purpose) I put the left duplex upside down to indicate it’s a switched or both halves are separate switched and NOT hot at all times…
> 
> it seems people ARE EVOLVING in the U.S.A. As millennials and Gen-Z’s knit that normally the wide blade goes on your left.


LOL


----------



## Almost Retired

LGLS said:


> LOL
> View attachment 164669
> View attachment 164669



I dont care who you are !! that is some Prime Evolution right there !!


----------



## MotoGP1199

Just received these pictures from my friend. They are redoing their kitchen and he wants to know if they should do anything with their panel. This is their main panel that is directly above their countertop. The Box above the panel is the back of the meter can. No main breaker, neutrals and grounds are all separated.


----------



## readydave8

Routine flying splice but no tape, guess he used the whole roll on previous splice


----------



## radio208

Maybe he went looking for the 'counter-clockwise' wire nut for the neutral and never came back...


----------



## wcord

3 point saddle?


----------



## joe-nwt

wcord said:


> View attachment 164713
> 
> 3 point saddle?


I think Seharper over on DIY says he uses fittings instead of a bender. Maybe some of his work?


----------



## wcord

joe-nwt said:


> I think Seharper over on DIY says he uses fittings instead of a bender. Maybe some of his work?


Wasn't it Hack who was in love with factory offsets?


----------



## 205490

Looks like Dr Seuss did it.


----------



## jw0445

Even used a factory 90*. Amazing, could have eliminated half of that monstrosity if they would have cut the conduit a little shorter.


----------



## Norcal

wcord said:


> View attachment 164713
> 
> 3 point saddle?


I was offered a box of those & refused, even one looks bad.


----------



## R777V

Norcal said:


> I was offered a box of those & refused, even one looks bad.


I’ve only ever used them when putting 2 boxes together if I didn’t have any rigid nipples. They have their use in those types of situations, not sure I’d want a box load of em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan

R777V said:


> I’ve only ever used them when putting 2 boxes together if I didn’t have any rigid nipples. They have their use in those types of situations, not sure I’d want a box load of em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a mostly career long resi guy with no practical conduit bending skill I have no problem using pre-fab fittings. Most of my EMT installs are very minimal. It saves time and $$ for me and the client, and the customer doesn't know any better mostly.


----------



## backstay

When installing 4sq boxes on tin siding. The flat is only 9 inches wide. The rib is 1 in high. Two box offsets with a bender and a 4 in box don’t fit in 9 inches. Those do fit. Here’s a picture.










I have used them for that purpose, I prefer to place my boxes a couple of feet above my conduit run so I can enter boxes running with the tin’s ridges.


----------



## 460 Delta

R777V said:


> I’ve only ever used them when putting 2 boxes together if I didn’t have any rigid nipples. They have their use in those types of situations, not sure I’d want a box load of em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use them if I have am putting combo starters on a pre-punched wire trough as the KO’s are usually at different depths. I just turn them until everything lines up, and done.


----------



## glen1971

backstay said:


> When installing 4sq boxes on tin siding. The flat is only 9 inches wide. The rib is 1 in high. Two box offsets with a bender and a 4 in box don’t fit in 9 inches. Those do fit. Here’s a picture.
> View attachment 164820
> 
> 
> 
> I have used them for that purpose, I prefer to place my boxes a couple of feet above my conduit run so I can enter boxes running with the tin’s ridges.


Why not mount the box on a short piece of 1" strut? No bends, no offset and if the strut is 1/2" shorter than the width of the box, it looks clean.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Found this under plywood in a farmhouse attic this morning. It's a good thing I was hired to rewire the entire second floor.



















But wait there's more!


----------



## Almost Retired

yep .... trouble on the way


----------



## LGLS

R777V said:


> I’ve only ever used them when putting 2 boxes together if I didn’t have any rigid nipples. They have their use in those types of situations, not sure I’d want a box load of em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes you wonder why they don’t make them straight,?


----------



## LGLS

glen1971 said:


> Why not mount the box on a short piece of 1" strut? No bends, no offset and if the strut is 1/2" shorter than the width of the box, it looks clean.


No it doesn’t, it looks like it’s floating in mid air, and I hate when that method is employed.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Notice my aluminum rigid running along the structure for the controls. Another contractor came and did the power feed. That's the beautiful spaghetti hanging underneath.


----------



## backstay

Breakfasteatre said:


> View attachment 164851
> 
> 
> Notice my aluminum rigid running along the structure for the controls. Another contractor came and did the power feed. That's the beautiful spaghetti hanging underneath.


Drip loops?


----------



## Slay301

MotoGP1199 said:


> I can't image the type of union/DIY hack that would do this.
> 
> View attachment 164282
> View attachment 164283
> View attachment 164284


Reported


----------



## MotoGP1199

Slay301 said:


> Reported


Lol, im glad you have time to go theough all my.posts in a vendetta. 

That is a playful back and forth with another member since he posted that in another thread with the sole purpose to get a response on the non code compliant work he did at his own residence. Just before that he made much worse comments about me (and all ECs ) with bad language in another thread, i didnt report or take it to heart. That work was hack and he knows it. He even said he would fix it once he gets the proper parts. I don't agree with him on politics or all union matters(I do agree that people should get paid and compensated well for their work, we just have different ideas on how to achieve it). I do respect his opinion on Electrical matters and have liked many of his trade posts in the past.


----------



## LGLS

MotoGP1199 said:


> I can't image the type of union/DIY hack that would do this.
> 
> View attachment 164282
> View attachment 164283
> View attachment 164284





MotoGP1199 said:


> Just received these pictures from my friend. They are redoing their kitchen and he wants to know if they should do anything with their panel. This is their main panel that is directly above their countertop. The Box above the panel is the back of the meter can. No main breaker, neutrals and grounds are all separated.
> 
> View attachment 164673
> 
> View attachment 164675
> 
> View attachment 164676


When they reset the utility meter in the wall, is there a style of cover that has a flange?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Slay301 said:


> Reported



I agree with Moto... LGLS posted those pictures himself... playful banter


----------



## LGLS

MotoGP1199 said:


> I can't image the type of union/DIY hack that would do this.
> 
> View attachment 164282
> View attachment 164283
> View attachment 164284





MotoGP1199 said:


> Lol, im glad you have time to go theough all my.posts in a vendetta.
> 
> That is a playful back and forth with another member since he posted that in another thread with the sole purpose to get a response on the non code compliant work he did at his own residence. Just before that he made much worse comments about me (and all ECs ) with bad language in another thread, i didnt report or take it to heart. That work was hack and he knows it. He even said he would fix it once he gets the proper parts. I don't agree with him on politics or all union matters(I do agree that people should get paid and compensated well for their work, we just have different ideas on how to achieve it). I do respect his opinion on Electrical matters and have liked many of his trade posts in the past.


Looki what I found. I’ll post a photo of my repair and D hacking… After I’ve done it.














… About six months from never! 

View attachment 164900
I’ll post a photo of my repair and D hacking… After I’ve done it.







… About six months from never!


----------



## MotoGP1199

LGLS said:


> When they reset the utility meter in the wall, is there a style of cover that has a flange?


Yes it has a flange that spanned from side to side. I don't have a picture but I will post one if I find it. I can't imagine tearing out stucco for a lug repair.


----------



## LGLS

MotoGP1199 said:


> Yes it has a flange that spanned from side to side. I don't have a picture but I will post one if I find it. I can't imagine tearing out stucco for a lug repair.


OK thanks I was just curious. There’s no such thing as resetting an electric meter in a wall anywhere around here or that I’ve ever seen in my life. Not a finished wall anyway. I’ve seen them poke through holes in fences and trellises.

I just wanted to know if there are actually utilities out there that will allow it because typically the riser is unfused, and within the envelope of a structure I believe falls under the jurisdiction of the authority having jurisdiction.

I’m sure there’s some regulation requiring galvanized rigid conduit. Please tell me there’s some regulation requiring galvanized rigid conduit for unfused utility **** conductors inside?


----------



## Slay301

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree with Moto... LGLS posted those pictures himself... playful banter


I was reporting the comments not the pic


----------



## MotoGP1199

LGLS said:


> OK thanks I was just curious. There’s no such thing as resetting an electric meter in a wall anywhere around here or that I’ve ever seen in my life. Not a finished wall anyway. I’ve seen them poke through holes in fences and trellises.
> 
> I just wanted to know if there are actually utilities out there that will allow it because typically the riser is unfused, and within the envelope of a structure I believe falls under the jurisdiction of the authority having jurisdiction.
> 
> I’m sure there’s some regulation requiring galvanized rigid conduit. Please tell me there’s some regulation requiring galvanized rigid conduit for unfused utility **** conductors inside?


Yeah all the utilities around here only allow rigid for service risers and masts. However it is common to have PVC come up in the wall for underground feeds from the utility. It usually goes up 2-3 feet straight into a semi-flush meter/main. That meter can would never be allowed in new construction today and that panel was definitely changed out without permits by someone in the past.


----------



## Slay301

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree with Moto... LGLS posted those pictures himself... playful banter


Playful to some… not needed to others how about we moderate the forums. Because I’m feeling disenfranchised I will send a formal complaint to vertical scope instead since the mods are unwilling


----------



## ohm it hertz

That'll show em_.  _


----------



## backstay

Slay301 said:


> Playful to some… not needed to others how about we moderate the forums. Because I’m feeling disenfranchised I will send a formal complaint to vertical scope instead since the mods are unwilling


This is just a suggestion, but have someone proof read it before sending. You’re still missing some punctuations and the sentences are running together.


----------



## Navyguy

Also when you lick the stamp, be careful not to cut your tongue, you skin is a little thin / soft.

Cheers
John


----------



## Slay301

backstay said:


> This is just a suggestion, but have someone proof read it before sending. You’re still missing some punctuations and the sentences are running together.


Reported


----------



## Slay301

Navyguy said:


> Also when you lick the stamp, be careful not to cut your tongue, you skin is a little thin / soft.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Reported


----------



## Navyguy

I am working in the building across the street from Vertical Scope this week in downtown, would you like me to drop it off to save the stamp and potential life threatening injury?

I am all about safety; we all need to go home at night.

Cheers
John


----------



## joe-nwt

Slay301 said:


> Reported


Reported


----------



## Dennis Alwon

That's enough.... It's closed--


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I re-opened this thread since it has so many posts and I was asked nicely to open it. Let's just keep it civil.


----------



## Slay301

joe-nwt said:


> Reported


Re-reported


----------



## micromind

wcord said:


> View attachment 164713
> 
> 3 point saddle?


Wonder how they got a steel through that..........it's bad enough to go through just one of them, let alone a bunch back-to-back.


----------



## MotoGP1199

EV charger cable


micromind said:


> Wonder how they got a steel through that..........it's bad enough to go through just one of them, let alone a bunch back-to-back.


I would bet they assembled that around the wire and don't even own a fish tape.


----------



## frankendodge

We've been working at a very old neglected building off and on for a while now. Ive posted pictures of some of the panels before.
Today I shut off the main to strip a dozen unused disconnects off the 600v splitter.
Turns out the service is a corner bonded delta. With the switch off I was getting no voltage between phases, but 103v from the bonded leg to ground. The blade that disconnects the bonded leg was broken off the switch mechanism so it was stuck on. Had to wrap a plastic packing strap around the fuse and pull it out.
Followed the bond back to the utility pole as there was no earthed ground anywhere in the building.
Im pretty sure the transformer bank is isolated from the ground that was run with the quadruplex. Looks like the ground is tied to the quadplex run between poles.. ie the neighbors system. Anyone with linework experience have any thoughts on that?


----------



## ohm it hertz

It's like they wanted to mix as many colors and gauges as possible... to turn on a shop light. I enjoyed finding that gigundus blue wire nut, too.


----------



## R777V

LGLS said:


> Makes you wonder why they don’t make them straight,?


I think they work perfectly for situations where a straight rigid nipple might just make it but ehh… just not quite. I have never bought them but just free drawed them from company stock. They do work better than straight nipples in that you don’t need to use double locknuts since they kinda have it built in. We have had them on old starter boxes like on condensate and sump pumps and other such equipment. That’s about the extent of our usage of them. I couldn’t see using a whole shi7load of them where a offset bend would suffice. Anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V

LGLS said:


> When they reset the utility meter in the wall, is there a style of cover that has a flange?


Why would it need to be a union guy? Anyways we are Teamsters so I can’t take as much offense as the IBEW guys. J/K I don’t care much I started out non union and put myself through school so….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------



## oldsparky52

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 165021


What is this?


----------



## Rainwater01

Homemade unspooler. It’s not pretty but it only took 5 minutes to make using scrap wood around the site. You’ll notice the 3/4” pvc we left in the bender too long. I wound it up on one end and let my son use it for a toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199

Wiring up a new CNC machine today, walked over to the other side of the shop and found this GEM. Apparently it's been like this for a couple years. You can even see all the oil buildup on the wires. Machine was running.


----------



## 460 Delta

MotoGP1199 said:


> Wiring up a new CNC machine today, walked over to the other side of the shop and found this GEM. Apparently it's been like this for a couple years. You can even see all the oil buildup on the wires. Machine was running.
> View attachment 165055
> 
> View attachment 165056
> 
> View attachment 165057


Be happy they pulled a green, Safety First!


----------



## oldsparky52

MotoGP1199 said:


> Wiring up a new CNC machine today, walked over to the other side of the shop and found this GEM. Apparently it's been like this for a couple years. You can even see all the oil buildup on the wires. Machine was running.


I guess conduit is for those that don't know what they are doing? LOL


----------



## CWL

MotoGP1199 said:


> Wiring up a new CNC machine today, walked over to the other side of the shop and found this GEM. Apparently it's been like this for a couple years. *You can even see all the oil buildup on the wires.* Machine was running.


Well if it's THHN/THWN it should be oil resistant at least...............


----------



## MotoGP1199

CWL said:


> Well if it's THHN/THWN it should be oil resistant at least...............


The oil vapor buildup was pointed out in regards to how long the wiring has been there.


----------



## backstay

CWL said:


> Well if it's THHN/THWN it should be oil resistant at least...............


I got it!


----------



## CWL

MotoGP1199 said:


> The oil vapor buildup was pointed out in regards to how long the wiring has been there.


I get it. I was just being a smart ass.


----------



## LGLS

Seen at a local Harbor Freight


----------



## ohm it hertz

Oof.


----------



## LGLS

Who’s shop is this???


----------



## Rainwater01

LGLS said:


> Seen at a local Harbor Freight
> View attachment 165183


Did somebody change the guts of a federal pacific to another brand and modify the cover? To many different breakers to know which one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy

LGLS said:


> Who’s shop is this???


Dammit, Did I forget to lock the door again!

Cheers
John


----------



## radio208

In the shop photo-I like the double-jack hammers stored at the highest point of the peg-board...using the panel as a raceway for the switches...the bucket for any leaking current...pipes? well...


----------



## LGLS

radio208 said:


> In the shop photo-I like the double-jack hammers stored at the highest point of the peg-board...using the panel as a raceway for the switches...the bucket for any leaking current...pipes? well...


And what the hell is holding that shelf up?

I’ve hitched ASCO switches right onto panels, gotta be 6 or 7 dozen banks in the city done like that by me alone… and then a digital timeclock onto the ASCO, and then a wind up override time switch.


----------



## micromind

LGLS said:


> Seen at a local Harbor Freight
> View attachment 165183


That looks very much like a FPE panel that has a different breaker base in and the cover ws hacked up to fit......well, sort of fit........


----------



## wcord

LGLS said:


> Who’s shop is this???
> 
> View attachment 165184
> View attachment 165184


Can't be mine.
I lost the panel cover many years ago


----------



## micromind

wcord said:


> Can't be mine.
> I lost the panel cover many years ago


No, you put your panel cover on another panel somewhere else because you lost that one............


----------



## backstay

I have a panel cover floating around my shop that I don’t know where it for😳


----------



## LGLS




----------



## readydave8

LGLS said:


> Who’s shop is this???
> 
> View attachment 165184
> View attachment 165184


why are wrenches hanging on pegboard? shouldn't they be scattered?


----------



## LGLS

readydave8 said:


> why are wrenches hanging on pegboard? shouldn't they be scattered?


Yes, and the 9/16 is actually right there- this must be a prop


----------



## LGLS

Remember these 2 bananas?


----------



## matt1124




----------



## wcord

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 165267


Dyslexic maybe?


----------



## wcord

Nice custom made plastic cover I discovered this morning


----------



## Almost Retired

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 165267


since it is in a closet they needed a guard to prevent swinging clothes from flipping the breakers


----------



## ohm it hertz

Neutral for a feeder to a farmer's solar array. I mean, a $5 lug would have prevented this. Now they're on the hook as to why the customer's main gets hot enough to sear meat with before it trips anywhere between noon and 4pm on a sunny day.


----------



## MotoGP1199

ohm it hertz said:


> Neutral for a feeder to a farmer's solar array. I mean, a $5 lug would have prevented this. Now they're on the hook as to why the customer's main gets hot enough to sear meat with before it trips anywhere between noon and 4pm on a sunny day.
> 
> View attachment 165329


Because it was probably done by a "Solar Installer" and not an electrician.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Also, the PV system is backfed after the main with an OCPD rated at 100 amps - on a 200 amp main service. I was asked to inspect for damage only. I advised them to keep the PV system disconnected until the installer looks at it.


----------



## Rainwater01

I wonder how much current the PV is contributing? Scary. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Rainwater01 said:


> I wonder how much current the PV is contributing? Scary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There’s rules for that. Depending on where the back fed breaker is located, and the farm loads, you could have buss currents pushing 400 amps.


----------



## Rainwater01

Yeah farm equipment can pull a lot. I worry about a melted bus bar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

2 oddities today


----------



## readydave8

3









334.15(B)

I thought about splitting conduit or repulling through sleeve, this seemed easier


----------



## zoltan

not my pic


----------



## zoltan

micromind said:


> Wonder how they got a steel through that..........it's bad enough to go through just one of them, let alone a bunch back-to-back.


Vacuum?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Wiring up a little 3 phase 1hp motor and found this. If it was 460 volts it wouldn't have mattered. They have color coding on the wires but I still verified the colors with my continuity tester.


----------



## wiz1997

We've been waiting six weeks for a motor/pump to arrive from the manufacturer of our fryers.

Shipped from The Netherlands.

I think they forgot something.


----------



## wcord

If everything else works, then fab up a mounting system and get the unit running, at lesst for now.
Another 6 wks of downtime probably won't be acceptable to the bean counters


----------



## wcord

Who needs a shallow box?


----------



## joe-nwt

wcord said:


> Who needs a shallow box?
> View attachment 165631


Wasn't there a 10 page long thread about notching 2x4s on here a while ago?


----------



## Rainwater01

Two separate 10/2 circuits paralleled for the range with one 120 volt circuit stealing a neutral from the ground. It’s good they converted to gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

This is how they grounded their box. Wrap the grounds around the jacket and then tighten the clamps down on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

This thing actually comes in handy from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

A neat old wire nut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

Rainwater01 said:


> This is how they grounded their box. Wrap the grounds around the jacket and then tighten the clamps down on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must say, it would actually work. Not that I would do it though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt

Cut a hole below a panel for an access hatch today.


----------



## joe-nwt

Nobody spotted the Gem yet?


----------



## ohm it hertz

Oo oo! Me! Me!

Buried JB at bottom left?


----------



## joe-nwt

ohm it hertz said:


> Oo oo! Me! Me!
> 
> Buried JB at bottom left?


We have a winner!

Drywallers missed it, and the owner missed it for the last 15-20 years. Funny thing, it's a dedicated circuit tied into the panel 2' above it.


----------



## readydave8

Found this when opening attic scuttle


----------



## micromind

ohm it hertz said:


> Oo oo! Me! Me!
> 
> Buried JB at bottom left?


My eyes are not what they used to be........I thought it was some sort of a metal stud or something.......lol.


----------



## readydave8

Different attic


----------



## readydave8

4 12s and they needed big blue


----------



## Cosmorok

Joe's picture reminded me what we found this week while bringing in wire from the meter to a new disconnect. The storm last week had us dropping all calls and jobs and working on restoring power to customers.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles

Rainwater01 said:


> This is how they grounded their box. Wrap the grounds around the jacket and then tighten the clamps down on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very common back in the 60/70s in New England. It is called a "Boston back wrap".


Arc Flash Forum • View topic - WE CALLED THIS THE "BOSTON BACK WRAP"


----------



## Breakfasteatre




----------



## Service Call

Musta been out of plumbing 90’s


----------



## readydave8

Service Call said:


> Musta been out of plumbing 90’s


Usually what we see is the reverse


----------



## Almost Retired

Service Call said:


> Musta been out of plumbing 90’s


had to have been an electrician doing the plumbing LOL


----------



## readydave8

how to add circuit when wall can't be fished
It's motel room in Maryland


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Watch | Facebook


----------



## Almost Retired

Wardenclyffe said:


> Watch | Facebook


i have no idea how he got up and walked away, much less why he isnt dead


----------



## zoltan

Things go wrong quickly!


----------



## Service Call

zoltan said:


> Things go wrong quickly!


Holy cow, that was fast!


----------



## MikeFL

zoltan said:


> Things go wrong quickly!


Hydraulic hose failure and the oil ignited?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Cook bacon on a hot plate next to the assembly line one time and nobody will let you forget it.


----------



## Almost Retired

i think he lit the torch inside a flammable zone, just another bone headed move that will probably get him fired and more
it was only an instant after he lit it that the flame was inside the machine


----------



## Service Call

The only thing I find unique is after he lit the torch the flame started on the other side by the equipment but not near him? 
How would that happen?


----------



## MikeFL

Guy with the torch left it there.


----------



## Almost Retired

Service Call said:


> The only thing I find unique is after he lit the torch the flame started on the other side by the equipment but not near him?
> How would that happen?


since the video was obviously from the factory's camera
i suspect the frames per second was slow .. ppl's movements were sometimes jerky
and so the flash between the torch and the machine was not recorded
if you watch carefully when he lights the torch
you can see the small blue flame of the torch for an instant before you see a larger yellow flame from the explosive gases


----------



## GrayHair

Think I saw a hose blow off a vertical ram. Hydraulic fluid hitting metal heated by the extruding process?


----------



## micromind

GrayHair said:


> Think I saw a hose blow off a vertical ram. Hydraulic fluid hitting metal heated by the extruding process?


Or the fine mist of oil ignited by the torch.


----------



## MikeFL

Flashpoint of that oil (10W) is only around 390F. 
No torch was needed in that environment to ignite the oil.
I wonder what the temp of the oil was coming out of the system.
What are the temps in that environment under normal operating conditions?


----------



## MikeFL

Looks like it was in Spain.

From YouTube comments on the video:


----------



## CWL

There was a tile drop ceiling sprayed with a fine oil mist that is already on fire. I don't think any type of fire sprinkler system would keep up with that until the hydraulic system shut down or runs out of oil. I saw a comment on another forum that a glycol solution should have been used for the fluid instead of mineral based oil.


----------



## splatz

Isn't it possible the welder lighting his torch was coincidental, it looks like after the seal blew out spraying oil mist, the fire started in the machine below, maybe by the still-hot extrusion.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Although no official explanations have yet been given as to the cause of the fire, studies have shown that aluminum is volatile enough that when it catches fire, regular old water can result in devastation — even being implicated by researchers in tragedies including London's Grenfell Tower fire in 2017 and in the collapse of the World Trade Center in 2001. 










Watch a Factory Descend Into a Vision of Hell Within One Minute


A viral video showing an explosion at an aluminum factory that miraculously left no one injured is cause for a lot of speculation and jokes.




futurism.com


----------



## 460 Delta

splatz said:


> Isn't it possible the welder lighting his torch was coincidental, it looks like after the seal blew out spraying oil mist, the fire started in the machine below, maybe by the still-hot extrusion.


I agree that the torch light was coincidental to the fire. The hydraulic fluid should have been aqueous based, and not petroleum based, and the fire looks like it started low where the hot aluminum was coming out of the extruder.
I have personally seen the effects of a hydraulic line rupturing in a fine mist and hitting a hot turbocharger running maybe at 600 F. The machine was engulfed in a huge fire until the fire burned the already shaky wire harness in two. The engine shut down and the hydraulic pump stopped putting out the fire.
Guess who’s job it was to fab up a new harness from scratch on this soot covered machine? Yeah I love my job.


----------



## Breakfasteatre




----------



## ohm it hertz

The Original Staple™



















Also found this live cable above a kitchen I started demolition on today. No box, no wire nuts, no tape. Just cut clean and stuffed into fiberglass insulation!


----------



## Viggmundir

You too can build an addition without moving your electrical meter! 
*Disclaimer: Service attachement point must be under eave mounted, not a service mast thru the roof* 
And if the crimp connection on the triplex pulls apart when you move the anchor point down the wall, no worries! Just reinsert the live cable and tape it up with tuck tape!


----------



## MotoGP1199

At your local College


----------



## Breakfasteatre




----------



## TEO

Breakfasteatre said:


> View attachment 166018


That must be one of those new traffic rated plastic boxes


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Im on a bit of a roll

So these particular examples really pissed me off. Some data contractor came in and put up wireway throughout the plant, and then one of the smooth brains told whoever was in charge of the project that "he could do conduit no problem".

They dropped EMT down from the wireway into panels throughout the plant

They must have also needed 120v for a switch, because they came down into a 240v, 3 phase panel for "120"....

Here are some of those drops


----------



## ohm it hertz

"The fan doesn't work. See anything wrong up there?"


----------



## backstay

ohm it hertz said:


> "The fan doesn't work. See anything wrong up there?"
> 
> View attachment 166143


Looks fine from the basement!


----------



## Frank DuVal

ohm it hertz said:


> "The fan doesn't work. See anything wrong up there?"


A shorter list could be made stating what is right up there!


----------



## canbug

Tripping hazard.

Tim.


----------



## frankendodge

We were roughing in a duplex reno for the 3rd time now..
The house had just been moved to a new foundation after the original one failed, so half the wiring was pulled up and coiled on the main floor. They had a break-in the other night and and all the coils were cut and taken. Home runs at the panel cut short too. Random wires even cut for no reason.
Pretty sure we won't be back for a 4th.


----------



## backstay

I thought the only thing that got stolen in Canada was maple syrup!


----------



## canbug

Dishwasher cord manipulation. I don't think I'll reused it








Tim


----------



## MotoGP1199

backstay said:


> I thought the only thing that got stolen in Canada was maple syrup!


And @Kevin 's Catalytic converters


----------



## Wardenclyffe

backstay said:


> I thought the only thing that got stolen in Canada was maple syrup!


----------



## canbug

More discoveries during a kitchen reno, this is in the dinning room fixture. 








Tim


----------



## backstay

Is that #12 wire?


----------



## canbug

14 nmd, probably from the 70s but still copper. 

Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## wcord




----------



## ohm it hertz

I think I need to switch back to commercial projects. This experiment in resi is starting to grow long in the tooth... Ended up removing it all and running new from the attic on an adjacent wall. *They cut or notched a significant portion of a load bearing wall!*


----------



## backstay

ohm it hertz said:


> I think I need to switch back to commercial projects. This experiment in resi is starting to grow long in the tooth... Ended up removing it all and running new from the attic on an adjacent wall. *They cut or notched a significant portion of a load bearing wall!*
> 
> View attachment 166468
> 
> 
> View attachment 166470
> 
> 
> View attachment 166469


The 60s called, they want their boxes back.


----------



## readydave8




----------



## readydave8

TW freespanning in attic

But put in "junction" box

AND installed cover!

Guess they finally ran out of black tape


----------



## micromind

And look, the cover cost only 39¢ at Habershams!


----------



## readydave8

micromind said:


> And look, the cover cost only 39¢ at Habershams!


That may be why, cheaper than full roll of black tape


----------



## Almost Retired

supposedly from Tucson Electric


----------



## Rainwater01

Somebody accidentally knocked out a 2” hole when they needed an 1-1/4” and didn’t have reducing washers. They used a blank cover on the outside and a lighting bracket on the inside. 




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

OpenTerminal said:


> I believe that is code compliant.
> that said, I have used a blank cover plate on both sides and think it’s a better installation



The only issue I see with the two blank approach is it gets pretty thick and you run short on threads, especially with pvc box connectors.


----------



## 460 Delta

OpenTerminal said:


> Yeah, if that’s the case then you could just attach a single blank cover plate to the panel with a couple 1/4-20 bolts.


That's usually what I do, but more likely use a 10-32 machine screw instead.


----------



## micromind

I've used 3", 4", 4 square and even 4 11/16" blanks in motors that have stamped steel terminal boxes. I usually fasten them with 8-32, 10-32 or 1/4-20s. using all 4 slots if I can.


----------



## Breakfasteatre




----------



## Almost Retired

micromind said:


> I've used 3", 4", 4 square and even 4 11/16" blanks in motors that have stamped steel terminal boxes. I usually fasten them with 8-32, 10-32 or 1/4-20s. using all 4 slots if I can.


i just keep a supply of reducing washers on the truck, cheaper, faster, easier
they take up very little room


----------



## micromind

Almost Retired said:


> i just keep a supply of reducing washers on the truck, cheaper, faster, easier
> they take up very little room


Those don't work well with motors, they'll vibrate loose and eventually the locknut will fall off.


----------



## Almost Retired

my bad, i was thinking of panels


----------



## joe-nwt

Not electrical, but still funny to see on new construction.


----------



## mburtis

Found this tonight in the bathroom of one of my favorite restaurants. It appears the new panel is behind the wood door.


----------



## frankendodge

Here is how you fix that..









And YouTube found me this.. not sure I want to click..


----------



## Rainwater01

joe-nwt said:


> Not electrical, but still funny to see on new construction.
> View attachment 166787


They should have installed the sink when the door was closed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Rainwater01 said:


> They should have installed the sink when the door was closed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that might have clued them in LOL

although knowing plumbers, they just laughed and put the sink in anyway - with the door open on purpose


----------



## joe-nwt

Almost Retired said:


> that might have clued them in LOL
> 
> although knowing plumbers, they just laughed and put the sink in anyway - with the door open on purpose


Apparently the sink, and the location, are to spec. I would have put it in too and let the Architect sort it out.

Don't want to hold up the project.


----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> Apparently the sink, and the location, are to spec. I would have put it in too and let the Architect sort it out.
> 
> Don't want to hold up the project.


agreed
if you dont follow architect specs, somebody will blame it on you not him


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Brand new installation. Electrical contractor buttspliced solid thermostat wire to some short, 4 wire M12 photoeye cables.

How do these guys get these jobs?!
Where is the ****ing accountability


----------



## readydave8

This one surprised me a little, house built in mid-60's, original wiring fairly decent (luckily wired before staples were invented so I could re-pull a lot of it without cutting holes)

But why the rigid nipple for se cable entry, and why bushing inside the box but bare threads outside? 







interesting panel, fuses for main and breakers below


----------



## readydave8

oh just realized nipple wasn't for entrance cable, I think it was empty so must have been for future


----------



## Rainwater01

readydave8 said:


> This one surprised me a little, house built in mid-60's, original wiring fairly decent (luckily wired before staples were invented so I could re-pull a lot of it without cutting holes)
> 
> But why the rigid nipple for se cable entry, and why bushing inside the box but bare threads outside?
> View attachment 167023
> interesting panel, fuses for main and breakers below
> View attachment 167024


Wadsworth panel?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01

Now we don’t have to read the manual to see what to attach the white wire to!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayHair

Someone told me about a mounting bracket(?) with the arrow upside down. Said it took him 2-3 tries before he picked up on it.


----------



## readydave8

Rainwater01 said:


> Wadsworth panel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CH


----------



## Rainwater01

readydave8 said:


> CH


I see the bus now. Here’s a similar Wadsworth. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

Tight


----------



## frankendodge

Service call this morning. They could smell smoke.
This kids, is why you always pre twist the wires.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## MikeFL

Why is he stretching like that?

He still has 2 more steps to go!


----------



## backstay

Painters!


----------



## frankendodge

Can't stand on the top 2 rungs.. might get hurt. Safety first!


----------



## Almost Retired

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 167318


well at least he didnt use the last 3 steps of the ladder ....... 🤣


----------



## LGLS

What else is on that picnic table with him? Is that a 6 of Natty Daddy’s?


----------



## Breakfasteatre

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 167211
> 
> Service call this morning. They could smell smoke.
> This kids, is why you always pre twist the wires.


more like, this kids, is why you don't do your own electrical, unless you are an electrician. You can tell by how that romex is stripped that an electrician did not do this. I wouldn't trust a homeowner to do any sort of connection properly, pre-twisted or not


----------



## glen1971

Kind of a tough one to see, but UNL out of a GUAD, then 2 90s, with no coupling, into a UNY on the motor. Nothing like making aligning or motor changes a bear, especially in the land of teck cable. Zone 2 area, BTW.


----------



## joe-nwt

Sometimes, extra pre-twistiness is required.


----------



## Frank DuVal

frankendodge said:


> This kids, is why you always pre twist the wires.


Nope. That is why you make sure you actually tighten the wire nut!

I follow the manufacturer's instructions., and DO NOT pre twist.

Unless I have some unruly wires that just will not lay together.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Who needs six movements of the hand when you can have _*30!*_ There's no main here or outside, GRC exits the meter, enters below the garage slab and stubs through the foundation here in the basement. The CH panel was installed at some point for a pool. How was this ever complaint? How was the house sold this way? Why the yellow checkered flags painted on the walls? So many questions. 












Doesn't really matter. It's getting replaced with a service upgrade 😁


----------



## frankendodge

I don't see where it says DO NOT pre twist. I see where it says it's acceptable.. that said I do agree that the wire nut should be good and tight either way. 

Joe, it looks like they just went overboard following directions.. the ideal picture even shows a couple twists in the insulated portion.

An apprentice years ago brought me over to check out his first couple splices. Looked just like that. 10 twists in the insulated part, while the bare copper had none.


----------



## CWL

kind of makes me wonder if they had one of them fancy wire nut twisters that go in cordless drill or impact driver.....



joe-nwt said:


> Sometimes, extra pre-twistiness is required.
> View attachment 167413


----------



## Almost Retired

CWL said:


> kind of makes me wonder if they had one of them fancy wire nut twisters that go in cordless drill or impact driver.....


i do not try to twist enough to twist the insulation, sometimes it ends up with one or two
but i do make very certain that the copper is twisted equally together (as in dont let one twist around the other straight one)

i have seen tons of wnuts burned and melted but only from a bad connection inside them


----------



## brodgers

ohm it hertz said:


> Who needs six movements of the hand when you can have _*30!*_ There's no main here or outside, GRC exits the meter, enters below the garage slab and stubs through the foundation here in the basement. The CH panel was installed at some point for a pool. How was this ever complaint? How was the house sold this way? Why the yellow checkered flags painted on the walls? So many questions.


There's a good chance that it does comply with the old 6 throw rule. The left vintage GE panel appears to be the "main" panel while the CH panel and right vintage GE panel are "subs". You can just make out a nipple between the 2 GE panels. I count 4 throws to kill the electricity.

The breaker labeled "Sub Main" is a rather old TQL and is probably feeding the right GE panel. Most likely original to the service. I've seen old 3-pole single handle TQL breakers like that so I'm not surprised to see a 2-pole single handle version.


----------



## just the cowboy

MotoGP1199 said:


> Wiring up a new CNC machine today, walked over to the other side of the shop and found this GEM. Apparently it's been like this for a couple years. You can even see all the oil buildup on the wires. Machine was running.
> View attachment 165055
> 
> View attachment 165056
> 
> View attachment 165057


Seeing the CNC machine with open conductors reminds me of a good story.
In slow times when I worked at the Navy yard they would loan labor to the different shops to avoid layoffs. 
One time we got a " Fire Control Guy" that were supposed to be the best and he thought he was. So he was sent to troubleshoot a CNC machine. He come back and says " the motor is running but I don't have any current". The guys in the shop look at each other and say show us. He opens the back of the machine and says "I hook up my amprobe to this black wire going to the motor and get no current" . We laugh and walk away, he had it around the hydraulic line it was a hydraulic motor. 

Cowboy


----------



## Forge Boyz

At a sawmill I was at today.






























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

ohm it hertz said:


> Who needs six movements of the hand when you can have _*30!*_ There's no main here or outside, GRC exits the meter, enters below the garage slab and stubs through the foundation here in the basement. The CH panel was installed at some point for a pool. How was this ever complaint? How was the house sold this way? Why the yellow checkered flags painted on the walls? So many questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167441
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter. It's getting replaced with a service upgrade 😁


You really should have pulled covers so we could see how they got all the panels connected.


----------



## Almost Retired

Forge Boyz said:


> At a sawmill I was at today.
> View attachment 167459
> View attachment 167460
> View attachment 167461
> View attachment 167462
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


what is that ? half of a threadless rigid connector?
they really should have gotten a galvanized reducer bushing

with no boots on the roof penetrations
there should at least be silicone or something to fill the gap
doesnt water run right on down in there ?


----------



## Forge Boyz

Almost Retired said:


> what is that ? half of a threadless rigid connector?
> they really should have gotten a galvanized reducer bushing
> 
> with no boots on the roof penetrations
> there should at least be silicone or something to fill the gap
> doesnt water run right on down in there ?


It is a myers hub stuck into half of a LFMC connector. No idea why anyone would do that.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldsparky52

Forge Boyz said:


> It is a myers hub stuck into half of a LFMC connector. No idea why anyone would do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


So that conduit with the 1/2 myers hub is just jammed into the 1/2 flex connector? No mechanical connection of the conduit to the box? WOW!


----------



## Almost Retired

oldsparky52 said:


> So that conduit with the *1-1/2"* myers hub is just jammed into the *1-1/2" *flex connector? No mechanical connection of the conduit to the box? WOW!


FIFY


----------



## oldsparky52

Almost Retired said:


> FIFY


That looked like 2" to me. Those were 1/2 fitting, right?


----------



## Almost Retired

oldsparky52 said:


> That looked like 2" to me. Those were 1/2 fitting, right?


ooohhhh ..... now i see what you meant LOL , ok half of a fitting


----------



## jonthefellow

My first pipe job! What do you think?


----------



## Almost Retired

have you pulled any wire in it yet ?


----------



## Almost Retired

and yes it belongs in this thread lol
you must not own a hacksaw
you should have avoided 2 of the bends on the next to last pic

if these pics are one single run of pipe ? i have counted approx. 720* in the pics alone

making accurate bends is not all there is to running pipe
picking a path that gives you the best route matters
planning your bends so that you use the least possible number of degrees in the run matters

did you know that 360 degrees is the maximum allowed by code and by physics?
did you know that experienced electricians try not to go over 270 degrees ?


----------



## jonthefellow

😎


----------



## Forge Boyz

oldsparky52 said:


> That looked like 2" to me. Those were 1/2 fitting, right?


It's actually 4". There is no protection whatsoever on the wires at that point either. That goes straight from the generator to a disconnect. It is a Myers hub without the lock utility, stuck in the hub part of a sealtite connector. There is also a piece of 4/0 or so mine cable that leaves the generator head with protection, and runs at least 100' across the building to feed a fused disconnect. That is a 670 KW generator.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> and yes it belongs in this thread lol
> you must not own a hacksaw
> you should have avoided 2 of the bends on the next to last pic
> 
> if these pics are one single run of pipe ? i have counted approx. 720* in the pics alone
> 
> making accurate bends is not all there is to running pipe
> picking a path that gives you the best route matters
> planning your bends so that you use the least possible number of degrees in the run matters
> 
> did you know that 360 degrees is the maximum allowed by code and by physics?
> did you know that experienced electricians try not to go over 270 degrees ?


Do you always follow ALL the rules?


----------



## readydave8

Almost Retired said:


> have you pulled any wire in it yet ?


Is it central vac pipe?


----------



## jonthefellow

Ok here's my second try. No bends on this one:


----------



## frankendodge




----------



## MotoGP1199

Not sure where this belongs.


----------



## CMP

It belongs right where you found it.


----------



## Almost Retired

that is some ugly mud daubing he is doing , wonder if it will stick ?


----------



## wcord

Almost Retired said:


> that is some ugly mud daubing he is doing , wonder if it will stick ?


Throw enough mud at it, eventually it sticks lol
Dont see a welding helmet (might be wearing goggles) so he's welding with his eyes closed


----------



## Navyguy

Looks like he is making a rack for a Ford 150 so all the trunk slammers can carry their ladders (that they steal from the job sites).

Cheers
John


----------



## LGLS

wcord said:


> Throw enough mud at it, eventually it sticks lol
> Dont see a welding helmet (might be wearing goggles) so he's welding with his eyes closed


Safety squint!


----------



## LGLS

Navyguy said:


> Looks like he is making a rack for a Ford 150 so all the trunk slammers can carry their ladders (that they steal from the job sites).
> 
> Cheers
> John


Dayum he must be making bank!


----------



## ohm it hertz

Well, this is a first. HO ran MC in conduit out to a pool house, then roughed the branch circuits in enclosed walls with UF. He wants me to T&M the job.


----------



## TEO

Found this old pic looking for something else it was at a prison in Florence AZ. Someone used all green wire out of the side of a light pole to feed about 6 other poles.


----------



## radio208

Good for the enviroment


----------



## glen1971

Saw this newly upgraded HMI at work the other day. Apparently there is a plan in place for a piece of metal for it. I wonder why the cabinet wasn't cut initially to install it properly?


----------



## CWL

That unit looks a lot newer than the cabinet it's in. Also it's installed sideways? Was this done in a hurry to get things running again and will be made "right" when the schedule will allow?


----------



## glen1971

CWL said:


> That unit looks a lot newer than the cabinet it's in. Also it's installed sideways? Was this done in a hurry to get things running again and will be made "right" when the schedule will allow?


There was an old Tandy HMI in there before. Yup you need a 90 in your neck to see it properly. The well has been down for 2 years, and they are still working on a plan to get it to flow again. Nothing that's gonna happen overnight, that's for sure.


----------



## radio208

First off, this is MY gem..thought this would be the place to post...After weeks and weeks of 100 degree+ weather, the AC condenser motor quit. Of course it has to be when the grandkids are here and it's the weekend. After years of working in packing houses and cold storages here in CA, you remember condenser/cooling tower theories and controls....So what if I took a simple box-fan and......sure might not be the right air flow etc but had fun hooking it up...and,it worked! It's a good feeling figuring these things out...But look-out E-bay, hunting for a motor tomorrow...


----------



## 460 Delta

radio208 said:


> First off, this is MY gem..thought this would be the place to post...After weeks and weeks of 100 degree+ weather, the AC condenser motor quit. Of course it has to be when the grandkids are here and it's the weekend. After years of working in packing houses and cold storages here in CA, you remember condenser/cooling tower theories and controls....So what if I took a simple box-fan and......sure might not be the right air flow etc but had fun hooking it up...and,it worked! It's a good feeling figuring these things out...But look-out E-bay, hunting for a motor tomorrow...
> View attachment 167677


That's some high quality Appalachian-American engineering there, good work, nice Knopp there also.


----------



## Almost Retired

460 Delta said:


> That's some high quality Appalachian-American engineering there, good work, nice Knopp there also.


in the obama years that would have been known as "a presidential solution" 🤣


----------



## micromind

All it needs is airflow............a along as it's somewhat close to the original, the system will adjust its cooling capacity to whatever heat can be dissipated in the condenser coil.

I also use the Knopp wiggy........love it!


----------



## zoltan




----------



## backstay

I like the refrigerant lines running in front on the service.


----------



## LGLS

Can someone tell me why those refrigerant lines to a central AC can’t first run through a heat exchanger in a water heater, and peel off some of that free heat and store it before it goes to the outside condenser to complete the cooling process?


----------



## Almost Retired

most likely not cost effective


----------



## Almost Retired

i have thought of a ton of things over the years, and almost every time i wondered why no one had done it before, it turns out it costs more than its worth

it might also require some sort of interposing heat-exchanger to avoid the possibility of freon line corrosion inside the water heater
a freon leak inside a w. heater would be bad a bunch of ways


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> i have thought of a ton of things over the years, and almost every time i wondered why no one had done it before, it turns out it costs more than its worth
> 
> it might also require some sort of interposing heat-exchanger to avoid the possibility of freon line corrosion inside the water heater
> a freon leak inside a w. heater would be bad a bunch of ways


That’s why I suggested a heat exchanger, outside in the condenser copper pipe from the water heater can be welded to and parallel with the condenser lines. So there would be no mixing.

When my pool heater blew up, I bought 200 feet of 1 inch sprinkler pipe underground, and built for solar panels and circulated the filter water through it. It worked 10 times better than the gas heater and totally free after I purchase materials.


----------



## backstay

So now you will have water outside where it can freeze.


----------



## radio208

I Know when I saw what the installers did ....well if you look straight down from panel, you can access anything without stepping on the lines--and it's been that way for 35+years...


backstay said:


> I like the refrigerant lines running in front on the service.


----------



## readydave8

The HI could not inspect panel interior due to shelves

So the realtor scheduled carpenter to modify shelves, and me to inspect panel

But shelf was still there, I was able to remove screws that were showing and get pretty good look inside (no unused openings, double taps, or missing box connectors, rare around here) 

It's a lake house, selling for 2.2 mil


----------



## frankendodge

A million bucks doesn't go too far these days..


----------



## readydave8

Brand new nearly $400k house, passed county inspection this year


----------



## ohm it hertz

That is miserable looking.

I just installed dozens of recessed fixtures in a house this week. I knew I had attic access but didn't crawl all the way in on my walkthrough. While up there I found an air exchanger and HVAC unit suspended from the rafters by nonmetallic sheathed cable, lol. House passed inspection when it was sold several years ago. When I go back next week I'll take some pics and share.


----------



## CMP

I saw this next to one of my watering holes.
A new way to support an overhead drop.
















Its been this way for several year’s. A result of the trash hauler not bing able to control his truck. The drop has a set of splice’s and the gutter is smashed. The small mast has been disconnected and that’s a good thing.


----------



## Quickservice

*Should get exciting when they fill this basin with water. 

You probably noted that the person who took the picture should have said "Ivory" outlet.*


----------



## CWL

I'll just leave this here for Texan77


----------



## LGLS

Quickservice said:


> View attachment 168093
> 
> 
> *Should get exciting when they fill this basin with water.
> 
> You probably noted that the person who took the picture should have said "Ivory" outlet.*


Looks more like a bisque outlet?


----------



## jw0445

Looks like light almond to me.


----------



## frankendodge

Just did a house full of light almond.. that's definitely light almond... And I fully intend to come back and change the cover plate!


----------



## LGLS

frankendodge said:


> Just did a house full of light almond.. that's definitely light almond... And I fully intend to come back and change the cover plate!


Better put a WP model with a "wet location with cover closed in use" style cover just for good measure. Never be too careful...


----------



## readydave8

Same house I've already posted some pics, less than a year old, $400k price ran ,
























passed county electrical final


----------



## frankendodge

Did you see it?
Not the least accessible outlet I've found, but close.


----------



## wcord

Damn sprinkler guys using our pipe for support


----------



## frankendodge

At least they used raintight connectors.


----------



## Viggmundir

Online review for a 70A breaker I found.... Yikes!

_5.0 out of 5 stars_ A little expensive, IMO, but does the job.
I am in the process of purchasing a 13,000 watt power generator for standby electric power for my home. When utility power is lost, this will enable to me to safely provide "whole house" power through the already installed house breaker panel. My breaker panel is mounted on a wall that has easy access to the other side. Using a simple single breaker box mount on the opposite side of the wall and running three (two wires hot, one common) 600V rated stranded 8 gauge wires into the back side of the main breaker panel and wiring it to the main feed busses, I will be able to maintain electric power throughout my whole home during a power outage, which seems to be happening more frequently lately. For safety when the utility power is out, turn off the breakers (usually rated at 100 amps) connected to the source wires going to the meter, go outside, run 240VAC 50amp power extension cable from the generator into the house and plug into the single breaker box, turn the central air and heating system and other high amp draw items off or unplug them, crank up the power generator, then flip the switches on the 70 amp rated breakers going to the generator to the on position and power is restored to the whole house. Then turn on the units that were powered off earlier. It is a good idea to wire a 15W light bulb and socket from the common/ground bar to each side of the main feed (requires two light bulbs, 120VAC on each black wire) so that when utility power is restored, the 15W light bulbs will notify you. Be sure to turn the 70A breakers going to the generator off before turning the utility power source breakers (usually 100A) back on, or you will burn up your generator.


----------



## Slay301

Here’s a gooden I think they tried too


----------



## ohm it hertz




----------



## wiz1997

CWL said:


> View attachment 168094
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here for Texan77


What's wrong with having a multi-lock lockout device and a lock available for when you need it?


----------



## frankendodge




----------



## CWL

wiz1997 said:


> What's wrong with having a multi-lock lockout device and a lock available for when you need it?



It's a reference to this thread.......
Lockout/tagout


----------



## CWL

Saw this yesterday when I verified a 3 phase disco opened properly.


----------



## 460 Delta

CWL said:


> Saw this yesterday when I verified a 3 phase disco opened properly.
> View attachment 168810


Is the B phase corner grounded by chance? I ask because of the white wire, but it should be unfused.
The quad tap, I’ve seen that multiple times myself.


----------



## CWL

460 Delta said:


> Is the B phase corner grounded by chance? I ask because of the white wire, but it should be unfused.
> The quad tap, I’ve seen that multiple times myself.


No it is not. This site has history of running what ever colors were on hand and grabbing power wherever it was close. We've upgraded a lot of it, but it will be ongoing forever.


----------



## readydave8

A house I had bid rewire on a few years ago, another electrician bid lower and got the job

Happened to be there for something else today

I'm not saying I wouldn't do this if I had to, but don't remember ever having to in the last 45 years

Could have come out of side of can and saved an LB if nothing else


----------



## Forge Boyz

readydave8 said:


> A house I had bid rewire on a few years ago, another electrician bid lower and got the job
> 
> Happened to be there for something else today
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't do this if I had to, but don't remember ever having to in the last 45 years
> 
> Could have come out of side of can and saved an LB if nothing else
> 
> View attachment 168894


That is just ugly! I used to have a picture of a 320A service with 2 200A panels that had about 6 conduit bodies on the outside of a building for a back to back service.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS

readydave8 said:


> A house I had bid rewire on a few years ago, another electrician bid lower and got the job
> 
> Happened to be there for something else today
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't do this if I had to, but don't remember ever having to in the last 45 years
> 
> Could have come out of side of can and saved an LB if nothing else


Looks like the kitchen behind that service, bet the old panel was in a cupboard?


----------



## wcord

I give up. How did he connect the LB into the panel? No length for a MA.
Also, give him the benefit of doubt that the NID was installed after.


----------



## backstay

wcord said:


> I give up. How did he connect the LB into the panel? No length for a MA.
> Also, give him the benefit of doubt that the NID was installed after.


Box adapter.


----------



## backstay




----------



## wcord

backstay said:


> Box adapter.
> View attachment 168903


That looks like a reducer


----------



## backstay

wcord said:


> That looks like a reducer


No, box adapter.


----------



## wcord

I can see how it works, but how does it "lock" the fitting so nothing spins?


----------



## MikeFL

Creme de la horse?

It's PVC.


----------



## backstay

wcord said:


> I can see how it works, but how does it "lock" the fitting so nothing spins?


We use glue.


----------



## LGLS

backstay said:


> We use glue.


That's what he said! "Creme de la horse."


----------



## backstay

wcord said:


> I can see how it works, but how does it "lock" the fitting so nothing spins?


The box adapter can still spin in the box. But hopefully what you have it glued to is fastened.


----------



## LGLS

backstay said:


> The box adapter can still spin in the box. But hopefully what you have it glued to is fastened.


Even if it wasn't what harm could be had?


----------



## readydave8

LGLS said:


> Looks like the kitchen behind that service, bet the old panel was in a cupboard?


of course!


----------



## MotoGP1199

I use silicone on PVC box adapters(in most situations)so I can remove them down the road if needed.


----------



## wiz1997

This is from a few years back when I converted a buddy's machine shop from 240 single phase to 480 3 phase.

He inherited a couple of lathes and a few mills from his grandfather that previously had the motors changed from 480- volt 3 phase to 208-volt 3 phase.

He wanted to change the motors back to what they originally were.

After getting those machines operating properly, he purchased this behemoth of a vertical mill.










When he asked if I could get it running for him, I said, sure, sight unseen.

What he didn't tell me is it hasn't run in a few years, and their electrician had tried to get it going again, and couldn't.

He got it for the cost to have it hauled to his place.

It had a few updates from it's original configuration.




























Did I mention no prints?

Had to figure out where the parts go that had previously been removed to get it out of the other place.

Wasn't too bad, we could match the shape of the limit switch brackets to the shape on the machine from the years of paint build up.

Did a quick check for blown fuses and grounds, fuses all good, no grounds.

Put temporary power to the control circuit, turned the machine on, nothing, nada, not a single light or click from a relay.

I sort of expected this, due to the previous owner stating it quit one day, and his electrician could not get it going, but I thought may be a light or click.

OK, where to start?

Started with the control power wire, traced it to a flex conduit that disappeared into the conduit going to the operator control panel.

Opened the back of the control panel and there it is....

Somewhere in this machine's past, the power ON pushbutton switch had been changed from a 30mm old Allen Bradley pushbutton to a plastic 22mm pushbutton, and the contact blocks on the back of the plastic switch had broken off.

Put the pushbutton back together and gave it a try.

That thing came alive and scared the bejesus out of both of us.

The owner was happy.










He got on the phone to the guy he got the machine from and let him know, the machine, he just gave away, is running.

The previous owner showed up a few minutes later to see it for himself.

Sometimes you just have to rub it in.


----------



## backstay

MotoGP1199 said:


> I use silicone on PVC box adapters(in most situations)so I can remove them down the road if needed.


Truth, I don’t glue them at all. That way down the road the next guy can take them apart.


----------



## ohm it hertz




----------



## MotoGP1199

That little yellow thing is a bulldozer. It is burying windmill blades used for green energy.
Why? Because these blades need to be disposed of and there is presently no way to recycle them.
That’s how green energy works


----------



## backstay

ohm it hertz said:


> View attachment 168993


Where else was I supposed to land that wire!


----------



## LGLS

Did a quick check for blown fuses and grounds, fuses all good, no g
Sometimes you just have to rub it in.
[/QUOTE]


wiz1997 said:


> This is from a few years back when I converted a buddy's machine shop from 240 single phase to 480 3 phase.
> 
> He inherited a couple of lathes and a few mills from his grandfather that previously had the motors changed from 480- volt 3 phase to 208-volt 3 phase.
> 
> He wanted to change the motors back to what they originally were.
> 
> After getting those machines operating properly, he purchased this behemoth of a vertical mill.
> 
> View attachment 168948
> 
> 
> When he asked if I could get it running for him, I said, sure, sight unseen.
> 
> What he didn't tell me is it hasn't run in a few years, and their electrician had tried to get it going again, and couldn't.
> 
> He got it for the cost to have it hauled to his place.
> 
> It had a few updates from it's original configuration.
> 
> View attachment 168950
> 
> 
> View attachment 168951
> 
> 
> View attachment 168949
> 
> 
> Did I mention no prints?
> 
> Had to figure out where the parts go that had previously been removed to get it out of the other place.
> 
> Wasn't too bad, we could match the shape of the limit switch brackets to the shape on the machine from the years of paint build up.
> 
> Did a quick check for blown fuses and grounds, fuses all good, no grounds.
> 
> Put temporary power to the control circuit, turned the machine on, nothing, nada, not a single light or click from a relay.
> 
> I sort of expected this, due to the previous owner stating it quit one day, and his electrician could not get it going, but I thought may be a light or click.
> 
> OK, where to start?
> 
> Started with the control power wire, traced it to a flex conduit that disappeared into the conduit going to the operator control panel.
> 
> Opened the back of the control panel and there it is....
> 
> Somewhere in this machine's past, the power ON pushbutton switch had been changed from a 30mm old Allen Bradley pushbutton to a plastic 22mm pushbutton, and the contact blocks on the back of the plastic switch had broken off.
> 
> Put the pushbutton back together and gave it a try.
> 
> That thing came alive and scared the bejesus out of both of us.
> 
> The owner was happy.
> 
> View attachment 168953
> 
> 
> He got on the phone to the guy he got the machine from and let him know, the machine, he just gave away, is running.
> 
> The previous owner showed up a few minutes later to see it for himself.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to rub it in.





MotoGP1199 said:


> That little yellow thing is a bulldozer. It is burying windmill blades used for green energy.
> Why? Because these blades need to be disposed of and there is presently no way to recycle them.
> That’s how green energy works





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoreham_Nuclear_Power_Plant#/media/File:Shoreham_Nuclear_Power_Plant.jpg


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shore...#/media/File:Shoreham_Nuclear_Power_Plant.jpg

See that big huge thing?
Thats the now shuttered Shoreham Nuclear Power Plant on Long Island which never opened and cost us millions and we're still paying for it. That's an alternative to green energy which also has to be left there to rot forever because although they de-commissioned after the inital tests... and never went full production, it houses emergency gensets the utility can use as a backup source of power when the grid is stressed. But this is how "green" nuclear is.

Now let's check the USA medical demographics and point out how people who live near coal plants or oil plants or downwind of their sometimes 30-story smokestacks dumping pollution right into the jet stream to be carried east to NY and NJ and Conn, once we all sued the offending utilities... our medical costs overall DROPPED as fewer and fewer people we experiencing sinus issues, breathing issues, and lots of cancer caused by using "Good ole fossil fuel." 

Everything has tradeoffs, all options need due consideration and weight the good against the bad... 
Lottq people afraid of change, curmudgeon comes to mind. What a great moniker for a message board... 

Here's a guided tour of the closed nuke plant, after it was irradiated by dismantling it's core:


----------



## RICK BOYD

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just saw these:


nobody can see your photofucket pics ! use your own computer pics we want to see them.


----------



## readydave8

Thought I was being careful with Sawzall after Oscillator wouldn't cut deep enough . 
.


----------



## Almost Retired

readydave8 said:


> Thought I was being careful with Sawzall after Oscillator wouldn't cut deep enough .
> .
> View attachment 169056


been there ..... done that ....


----------



## backstay

So sad, we feel your pain.


----------



## LGLS

readydave8 said:


> Thought I was being careful with Sawzall after Oscillator wouldn't cut deep enough .
> .
> View attachment 169056


"It was like buttah!!!" - Barbra Streisand


----------



## readydave8

Boathouse 

Feed is 6/3 w ground, bare and white both connected to neutral bar, no bond screw


----------



## samgregger

Other than not bonding the can, that's how it's supposed to be done for a 3 wire feed - otherwise a fault to ground wouldn't trip the breaker.

Edit: Missed the 3-wire *with ground* part.


----------



## backstay

There’s more wrong than that.


----------



## readydave8

backstay said:


> There’s more wrong than that.


I thought it should have a main breaker and ground rods, I'll probably go to heck or worse for not mentioning 

I was there to address HI issues, house sold for 2.5 million


----------



## readydave8

Other issues I repaired:

Loose snapin boxes

GFCI receptacle buttons not working due to paint

8 missing screws in 2 panel box covers 

I didn't want to open worm can, if realtor had asked what was wrong that HI missed I would have tried to find as much as possible, but felt like if I had, I would be inheriting future non-related problems


----------



## backstay

readydave8 said:


> Other issues I repaired:
> 
> Loose snapin boxes
> 
> GFCI receptacle buttons not working due to paint
> 
> 8 missing screws in 2 panel box covers
> 
> I didn't want to open worm can, if realtor had asked what was wrong that HI missed I would have tried to find as much as possible, but felt like if I had, I would be inheriting future non-related problems


7 breakers in a MLO panel, doubles on the neutral buss


----------



## Forge Boyz

backstay said:


> 7 breakers in a MLO panel, doubles on the neutral buss


White wire on a 1p breaker

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grounded-B

backstay said:


> 7 breakers in a MLO panel


nothing wrong with that if there is an OCPD upstream.

In commercial, we install 42 ckt MLO panels all them time


----------



## readydave8

Yu


Grounded-B said:


> nothing wrong with that if there is an OCPD upstream.
> 
> In commercial, we install 42 ckt MLO panels all them time


Separate building, no outside disconnect, so needs main breaker or max 6 throws?


----------



## LGLS

readydave8 said:


> Yu
> 
> Separate building, no outside disconnect, so needs main breaker or max 6 throws?


Absolutely... 

so eliminate 1 breaker/circuit all likely underloaded, or install a main and backfeed it and tie it down.


----------



## backstay

Grounded-B said:


> nothing wrong with that if there is an OCPD upstream.
> 
> In commercial, we install 42 ckt MLO panels all them time





readydave8 said:


> *Boathouse*
> 
> Feed is 6/3 w ground, bare and white both connected to neutral bar, no bond screw
> View attachment 169103


 Although the six service disconnect rule for services is retained, the 2020 edition revised the permission for up to six service disconnects to require each disconnecting means to be installed in separate enclosures or separate compartments


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Although the six service disconnect rule for services is retained, the 2020 edition revised the permission for up to six service disconnects to require each disconnecting means to be installed in separate enclosures or separate compartments


but it was existing so probably not under 2020


----------



## Almost Retired

Forge Boyz said:


> White wire on a 1p breaker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


i see its partner at the top center
black wire twisted on to a bare ground wire

somebody will change the colors in a plug one day and be surprised that it is now backwards

for only 7 breakers ... there is a HUGE amount of labeling and red wires in there
smells like a junction box to me


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> but it was existing so probably not under 2020


I was educating.


----------



## LGLS

"Pre-existing, non-conforming" is an OK thing ya know...


----------



## zoltan

That is the condo party wall and that panel and wire belong to the condo next door. There was a soffit above the old kitchen cabinets that allowed the neighbors electricians to sneak their wires over, haha.


----------



## TEO

The HVAC contractor told the property management company they had some problems on the roof.
And these are only a few of them


----------



## readydave8

Customer asked me what I thought this switch in closet of old house was for

I said "low level lighting "


----------



## Wirenuting

readydave8 said:


> Customer asked me what I thought this switch in closet of old house was for
> 
> I said "low level lighting "
> 
> View attachment 169210


I think it’s in a perfect place to turn the lights off as you crawl to the window with that assault, attack, with a banana clip flash surpressed gun.
I can tell it’s an Arrr 15—47 Ak


----------



## micromind

Actually, it's the 'Home Destruct Switch'. 

The homeowner needs to be told to NEVER flip that switch. If that switch gets flipped, the entire home will explode, leaving a large number of small splinters, some of which made into space. Hundreds of years from now, a space ship will travel through a splinter storm and a small child will ask 'What was that, great great great great Grampa? 

It's just a splinter storm......nothin' to git yer tail in a knot over. You see, many years ago, a few houses had what they called a 'Home Destruct Switch'. Every now and then, some idjit just couldn't resist flipping it and the entire home would explode, sending small wood splinters clear up here in space.


----------



## readydave8

micromind said:


> Actually, it's the 'Home Destruct Switch'.
> 
> The homeowner needs to be told to NEVER flip that switch. If that switch gets flipped, the entire home will explode, leaving a large number of small splinters, some of which made into space. Hundreds of years from now, a space ship will travel through a splinter storm and a small child will ask 'What was that, great great great great Grampa?
> 
> It's just a splinter storm......nothin' to git yer tail in a knot over. You see, many years ago, a few houses had what they called a 'Home Destruct Switch'. Every now and then, some idjit just couldn't resist flipping it and the entire home would explode, sending small wood splinters clear up here in space.


yeah, that's what I should have said


----------



## LGLS

micromind said:


> Actually, it's the 'Home Destruct Switch'.
> 
> The homeowner needs to be told to NEVER flip that switch. If that switch gets flipped, the entire home will explode, leaving a large number of small splinters, some of which made into space. Hundreds of years from now, a space ship will travel through a splinter storm and a small child will ask 'What was that, great great great great Grampa?
> 
> It's just a splinter storm......nothin' to git yer tail in a knot over. You see, many years ago, a few houses had what they called a 'Home Destruct Switch'. Every now and then, some idjit just couldn't resist flipping it and the entire home would explode, sending small wood splinters clear up here in space.


_But- It didn't work in Spaceballs, did it? No. No it didn't. Damn even in the future nothing works right. _


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## five.five-six

readydave8 said:


> Customer asked me what I thought this switch in closet of old house was for
> 
> I said "low level lighting "
> 
> View attachment 169210


I saw that on ADA home makeover, EXTREME edition.


----------



## LGLS

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 169246


What is that, looks like the auger grabbed some butied communication and or power lines?


----------



## MotoGP1199

LGLS said:


> What is that, looks like the auger grabbed some butied communication and or power lines?


Yep, noting a few flying splices won't fix. Hahaha. Not my pic, but I'm sure dig alert might have helped some.


----------



## LGLS

MotoGP1199 said:


> Yep, noting a few flying splices won't fix. Hahaha. Not my pic, but I'm sure dig alert might have helped some.


That's gonna be a big fine huh?

Bet it's the middle of nowhere too, last place ya'd expect to find anything close to that?


----------



## readydave8

Slipped joint


----------



## catsparky1

That auger belongs to Raito construction . They do lots of slurry walls on levees . My buddy used to sharpen the auger heads . Its no the first time they hit something and it won't be the last .


----------



## readydave8

New house, passed county inspection, not DIY or handyman . I think we had round box shortage here earlier this year and is why many of the overhead boxes are switch boxes. But can't think of a reason for ground wire "technique"


----------



## frankendodge

Clearly they didn't read the stickers on the back of the fixture.


----------



## Almost Retired

vinyl guys cant hit a box 

and they all know it and dont care

i have never seen them do any different than cut a small hole and pull the wires out, quite often like yours they missed it anyway
no thought to how i need to mount my fixture or code or anything that matters


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------



## frankendodge

Service call at the end of yesterday. Good ole federal breakers. The old timer shut the main off when the storm hit last week. Couldn't get it to turn back on. I was able to hold the switch in the "on" position and tap the body with a screwdriver handle to get the internals to throw over. They are in their 70s and have had no heat for a week! Will be doing a panel change there later this month.


----------



## frankendodge

Another few just this morning.. we're adding a single zone fire alarm to a building. Found a few problems in the closest panel to the front door. Station wire for the security system chased through the panel, and yes that's #10 feeding a panel in the attic.
Not pictured, there is also a 100a 3p breaker in there, feeding a furnace in the attic, run in nmd.. They taped the white black, landed the ground on the neutral bus, and there is a suspicious looking #10 wire, taped green running up from the ground lugs into the attic on its own..
I have not found one thing done right here yet


----------



## micromind

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 169453
> 
> 
> Service call at the end of yesterday. Good ole federal breakers. The old timer shut the main off when the storm hit last week. Couldn't get it to turn back on. I was able to hold the switch in the "on" position and tap the body with a screwdriver handle to get the internals to throw over. They are in their 70s and have had no heat for a week! Will be doing a panel change there later this month.


Those FPE mains are notorious for that. Happened to me more than once. And yes, pounding on it is indeed the best way to get it to turn on.


----------



## backstay

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 169454
> 
> View attachment 169455
> 
> Another few just this morning.. we're adding a single zone fire alarm to a building. Found a few problems in the closest panel to the front door. Station wire for the security system chased through the panel, and yes that's #10 feeding a panel in the attic.
> Not pictured, there is also a 100a 3p breaker in there, feeding a furnace in the attic, run in nmd.. They taped the white black, landed the ground on the neutral bus, and there is a suspicious looking #10 wire, taped green running up from the ground lugs into the attic on its own..
> I have not found one thing done right here yet


A sharpie would fix the #10 wires on the 100 amp breaker.


----------



## frankendodge

Cross out the 100 on the breaker handle?
I'm thinking a condemned sticker on the front door would be better served.

















At least it's bonded, right?


----------



## Almost Retired

not nearly as dramatic or dangerous ...










an abandoned house not far from me
the riser from the meter is two joints of 2" rigid
zero straps on it

if you look closely ... there is a buzzard in the top left window


----------



## frankendodge

What a shame! That was probably a nice old house at one point


----------



## Almost Retired

it looks nice because of the vinyl siding
i have not been inside
i suspect it is very old and may not have been in very good shape structually before it was abandoned
i say this because in this area, that is the way that many older houses end up, usually costs more than it is worth to fix it

the wife was in the habit of being drunk on whiskey straight from the bottle by 10am daily, 
the husband held a job and made decent money. plus he had recently gotten a considerable inheritance
she shot her husband about 10 years ago
she claimed he committed suicide
the investigation states he was shot in the back through the partially open bedroom door
im not certain if there was enough other evidence to actually convict her
but she has been in the loony jail since then

they have children but apparently the estate is in limbo and no one can use it


----------



## frankendodge

I probably shouldn't have looked, but I was curious why there was a funnel with a hose going into the floor drain below the main..
The service here comes in the back of this disconnect, about 4ft below grade..


----------



## frankendodge

Jesus. Probably some ghosts in there.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

frankendodge said:


> Jesus. Probably some ghosts in there.


----------



## frankendodge

The Amityville house? Some in there too.

Last summer was a bumper year for wild fruit, mushrooms and pretty much everything. I was out looking through a section of woods, just down and off the old road behind my house. 
I got to a stand of old growth trees a few hundred meters off the road that just felt eerie to be in. Senses on alert and the hairs on your neck stand up sort of thing. The feeling something was watching me. I thought, I shouldn't be in the woods anymore. I climbed the hill back to the road as quickly as I could. The feeling didn't stop until I had made it back up the road a ways.
I figured I spooked myself. The sun was starting to set so the woods were getting dark anyways. That didn't help. I wrote it off as paranoia.

So a couple months ago I found an old map of new brunswick from 1862. It has marks and names where all the houses were at the time. Pretty cool. My house is on there and when we bought it, nobody knew when it was built. I started looking into the history around here, trying to track down my own house's roots and stumbled on this: 





__





Unknown Cemetery






freepages.rootsweb.com





Had I walked into the woods another few hundred feet I would have walked right into that cemetery. 7 infant children and the man's wife all buried there.. Maybe I was being watched.

The old map I found my house on, has that man's initials next to it.


----------



## backstay

So when I’m out in the woods in the dark waiting for coyotes to come by, is it the hair on the back of their necks that’s standing up?


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> So when I’m out in the woods in the dark waiting for coyotes to come by, is it the hair on the back of their necks that’s standing up?


only if they smell or hear ya !!


----------



## Almost Retired

frankendodge said:


> The Amityville house? Some in there too.
> 
> Last summer was a bumper year for wild fruit, mushrooms and pretty much everything. I was out looking through a section of woods, just down and off the old road behind my house.
> I got to a stand of old growth trees a few hundred meters off the road that just felt eerie to be in. Senses on alert and the hairs on your neck stand up sort of thing. The feeling something was watching me. I thought, I shouldn't be in the woods anymore. I climbed the hill back to the road as quickly as I could. The feeling didn't stop until I had made it back up the road a ways.
> I figured I spooked myself. The sun was starting to set so the woods were getting dark anyways. That didn't help. I wrote it off as paranoia.
> 
> So a couple months ago I found an old map of new brunswick from 1862. It has marks and names where all the houses were at the time. Pretty cool. My house is on there and when we bought it, nobody knew when it was built. I started looking into the history around here, trying to track down my own house's roots and stumbled on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown Cemetery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freepages.rootsweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I walked into the woods another few hundred feet I would have walked right into that cemetery. 7 infant children and the man's wife all buried there.. Maybe I was being watched.
> 
> The old map I found my house on, has that man's initials next to it.


i noticed that there seem to be no trees growing where the graves are ...
yet there are trees all around that seem to be at least 15 years old
this implies to me that something or someone is/was preventing trees from growing directly over the graves


----------



## Wardenclyffe

frankendodge said:


> The Amityville house? Some in there too.
> 
> Last summer was a bumper year for wild fruit, mushrooms and pretty much everything. I was out looking through a section of woods, just down and off the old road behind my house.
> I got to a stand of old growth trees a few hundred meters off the road that just felt eerie to be in. Senses on alert and the hairs on your neck stand up sort of thing. The feeling something was watching me. I thought, I shouldn't be in the woods anymore. I climbed the hill back to the road as quickly as I could. The feeling didn't stop until I had made it back up the road a ways.
> I figured I spooked myself. The sun was starting to set so the woods were getting dark anyways. That didn't help. I wrote it off as paranoia.
> 
> So a couple months ago I found an old map of new brunswick from 1862. It has marks and names where all the houses were at the time. Pretty cool. My house is on there and when we bought it, nobody knew when it was built. I started looking into the history around here, trying to track down my own house's roots and stumbled on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown Cemetery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freepages.rootsweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I walked into the woods another few hundred feet I would have walked right into that cemetery. 7 infant children and the man's wife all buried there.. Maybe I was being watched.
> 
> The old map I found my house on, has that man's initials next to it.


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> not nearly as dramatic or dangerous ...
> 
> View attachment 169458
> 
> 
> an abandoned house not far from me
> the riser from the meter is two joints of 2" rigid
> zero straps on it
> 
> if you look closely ... there is a buzzard in the top left window


Abandoned? Address please... It's small, but it has CHARM. I wish it had a window.


----------



## TheBigAndy

Don’t know which thread to put this in, but it’s pretty funny.

Have I Failed As A Teacher???!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

TheBigAndy said:


> Don’t know which thread to put this in, but it’s pretty funny.
> 
> Have I Failed As A Teacher???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a feeling that was where he was going lol.
I always look around to make sure no one can see me break the #1 rule of our trade


----------



## frankendodge

Where's that fella with the broom and dustpan. Maybe he wants to clean this **** out for me.


----------



## CWL

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 169597
> 
> Where's that fella with the broom and dustpan. Maybe he wants to clean this **** out for me.


----------



## canbug

Your missing a filler.

Tim.


----------



## TEO

Was out helping or solar guy try to straighten up this mess the original contractor just disappeared several months ago found out today that the meter box is completely wrong and needs to be replaced and for it to fit we have to move the disconnect over. They did a fine job on the underground also.


----------



## backstay

Are the grounding wires #4?


----------



## Jlarson

The **** is that, roofing cement? lol


----------



## TEO

backstay said:


> Are the grounding wires #4?


The grounds in the meter and disco are bigger than that maybe a #2 or 1
Not sure about the bare.


----------



## TEO

Jlarson said:


> The **** is that, roofing cement? lol


Pretty sure it's glue but I bet it's barely in the bell end


----------



## backstay

And how deep with that curve showing.


----------



## joe-nwt

Not


backstay said:


> And how deep with that curve showing.


Looks like about 16". 

Maybe.


----------



## TEO

Saw this today feeding a compressor I have heard stories but never seen it before. They also bypass one leg in the motor starter since the C phase is bad customer moved in 8 months ago and this is how it was from the last tenant.


----------



## 460 Delta

TEO said:


> Saw this today feeding a compressor I have heard stories but never seen it before. They also bypass one leg in the motor starter since the C phase is bad customer moved in 8 months ago and this is how it was from the last tenant.
> View attachment 169861
> View attachment 169862


That Polaris connector cost almost as much as that DP starter.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Great looking B phase


----------



## 460 Delta

TEO said:


> Saw this today feeding a compressor I have heard stories but never seen it before. They also bypass one leg in the motor starter since the C phase is bad customer moved in 8 months ago and this is how it was from the last tenant.
> View attachment 169861
> View attachment 169862


One more thing I noticed is that there seems to be missing a control fuse block. Mechanics just love to try and change out the pressure switches when they are still hot. Even more exciting when you are on a high leg Delta and you can get the 208 blast to ground.


----------



## CWL

I wonder how many time the compressor motor single phased blowing fuses before they put the copper tubbing in there? Then I wonder how many times it did it again before the motor starter was bypassed? If the motor didn't burn up I would imagine it's life expectancy isn't all that great.


----------



## Almost Retired

the disco was probably undersized and they couldnt get big enough fuses in there
there is probably a correctly sized or over sized breaker feeding it


----------



## Almost Retired

460 Delta said:


> That Polaris connector cost almost as much as that DP starter.


based on the color of the O/L elements, they are probably undersized
which would also account for the Tlead connection burning off


----------



## Almost Retired

Almost Retired said:


> based on the color of the O/L elements, they are probably undersized
> which would also account for the Tlead connection burning off


at this point i suspect they replaced the original with a larger compressor
and did not upgrade anything but the breaker feeding it


----------



## TEO

The original call out was because it was making a horrible noise when they tried to start it "single phasing" Turned out the A phase connection in the panel was completely burned off the buss, stab- in breakers it was a 3phase 208V 50A breaker with #8 wire. I'm putting together a quote to up the wire to #6 replace the disconnect and motor starter also replace the panel with a bolt-on. This is a towing company and they use a lot of air for tire work. Did run the motor after relocating the wire to a different breaker 32A 28A 32A is what the motor was drawing


----------



## 460 Delta

TEO said:


> The original call out was because it was making a horrible noise when they tried to start it "single phasing" Turned out the A phase connection in the panel was completely burned off the buss, stab- in breakers it was a 3phase 208V 50A breaker with #8 wire. I'm putting together a quote to up the wire to #6 replace the disconnect and motor starter also replace the panel with a bolt-on. This is a towing company and they use a lot of air for tire work. Did run the motor after relocating the wire to a different breaker 32A 28A 32A is what the motor was drawing


While the amp draw is a little off, in the real world that’s somewhat the norm. You can try rolling the phases and see which of the three combinations gives the best amp draw balance between the three phases. All you have is a little time invested to find the best combination.


----------



## TEO

460 Delta said:


> While the amp draw is a little off, in the real world that’s somewhat the norm. You can try rolling the phases and see which of the three combinations gives the best amp draw balance between the three phases. All you have is a little time invested to find the best combination.


Once we get everything replaced I'll play with it, for now it's running. Found a panel in stock now just need a week to get all the breakers here after we get an approval.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

CWL said:


> I wonder how many time the compressor motor single phased blowing fuses before they put the copper tubbing in there? Then I wonder how many times it did it again before the motor starter was bypassed? If the motor didn't burn up I would imagine it's life expectancy isn't all that great.


I would have to put slots in the tube, we use Class RK1 ,...


----------



## glen1971

Saw this today on a public road. Common sense eludes more than just electricians.. lol


----------



## Almost Retired

survey marker ? or sign post ?


----------



## MikeFL

glen1971 said:


> Saw this today on a public road. Common sense eludes more than just electricians.. lol


Can you get us the same picture a week from now?
Be curious to see what populates there... (other than a broken stick).


----------



## CWL

In my neck of the woods the township roads are easements. Property belongs to the land owner adjacent to the road, normally to the centerline of the road if it is still in the original location. 




glen1971 said:


> Saw this today on a public road. Common sense eludes more than just electricians.. lol
> 
> View attachment 170041


----------



## glen1971

Almost Retired said:


> survey marker ? or sign post ?


New survey marker put in last weekend.


----------



## glen1971

MikeFL said:


> Can you get us the same picture a week from now?
> Be curious to see what populates there... (other than a broken stick).


I'll give 'er a go. I'm sure when our grader Operator spies the tip of it in the next snowfall, it'll be kindling.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Kitchen counter doesn't have grounds? No problem! Let's just reassign the red conductor. This was a service I replaced this week.


----------



## Norcal

ohm it hertz said:


> Kitchen counter doesn't have grounds? No problem! Let's just reassign the red conductor. This was a service I replaced this week.
> 
> View attachment 170055


Quite a vintage ITE panel, or should I say ITE Circuit Breaker Company, Walker Div. panel.


----------



## glen1971

MikeFL said:


> Can you get us the same picture a week from now?
> Be curious to see what populates there... (other than a broken stick).


It's a balmy -17°C (1.4°F) here. As I thought, if it would have been left, it would be kindling.


----------



## canbug

I've shoveled 3 times already today. 

Tim


----------



## wcord

canbug said:


> I've shoveled 3 times already today.
> 
> Tim


I had to scrape the ice from my windshield. Only 1 time though .


----------



## jw0445

We're having an abnormal warm day here 72*. Going to be in the 40's next week. Burrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## glen1971

canbug said:


> I've shoveled 3 times already today.
> 
> Tim


Ditto! The winds are enough just to blow it back in my face while shovelling. It's awesome!


----------



## Almost Retired

jw0445 said:


> We're having an abnormal warm day here 72*. Going to be in the 40's next week. Burrrrrr!!!!!


yeah .... we made 78F


----------



## readydave8

Service entrance cable above drop ceiling in tryplex


----------



## Veteran Sparky

I have seen this before. Goes to show...do this enough nothing shocks you. Pardon the pun.


----------



## Quickservice

wiz1997 said:


> This is from a few years back when I converted a buddy's machine shop from 240 single phase to 480 3 phase.
> 
> He inherited a couple of lathes and a few mills from his grandfather that previously had the motors changed from 480- volt 3 phase to 208-volt 3 phase.
> 
> He wanted to change the motors back to what they originally were.
> 
> After getting those machines operating properly, he purchased this behemoth of a vertical mill.
> 
> View attachment 168948
> 
> 
> When he asked if I could get it running for him, I said, sure, sight unseen.
> 
> What he didn't tell me is it hasn't run in a few years, and their electrician had tried to get it going again, and couldn't.
> 
> He got it for the cost to have it hauled to his place.
> 
> It had a few updates from it's original configuration.
> 
> View attachment 168950
> 
> 
> View attachment 168951
> 
> 
> View attachment 168949
> 
> 
> Did I mention no prints?
> 
> Had to figure out where the parts go that had previously been removed to get it out of the other place.
> 
> Wasn't too bad, we could match the shape of the limit switch brackets to the shape on the machine from the years of paint build up.
> 
> Did a quick check for blown fuses and grounds, fuses all good, no grounds.
> 
> Put temporary power to the control circuit, turned the machine on, nothing, nada, not a single light or click from a relay.
> 
> I sort of expected this, due to the previous owner stating it quit one day, and his electrician could not get it going, but I thought may be a light or click.
> 
> OK, where to start?
> 
> Started with the control power wire, traced it to a flex conduit that disappeared into the conduit going to the operator control panel.
> 
> Opened the back of the control panel and there it is....
> 
> Somewhere in this machine's past, the power ON pushbutton switch had been changed from a 30mm old Allen Bradley pushbutton to a plastic 22mm pushbutton, and the contact blocks on the back of the plastic switch had broken off.
> 
> Put the pushbutton back together and gave it a try.
> 
> That thing came alive and scared the bejesus out of both of us.
> 
> The owner was happy.
> 
> View attachment 168953
> 
> 
> He got on the phone to the guy he got the machine from and let him know, the machine, he just gave away, is running.
> 
> The previous owner showed up a few minutes later to see it for himself.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to rub it in.


I recently did the same thing with a control panel in a huge greenhouse that looked like a rats nest. Followed the power trail to a blown fuse (That was very well hidden) replaced a few mal-functioning contactors and reprogrammed the central (Honeywell) controller and got all the pumps and fans fired up... Resulted in a very happy owner.


----------



## Wirenuting




----------



## backstay

Everyone knows you need a bubble cover under the car!


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Found this on a friends panel.


----------



## backstay

I can’t tell what it is.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

backstay said:


> I can’t tell what it is.


Someone made reducing washers out of plastic.


----------



## readydave8

Don't think whoever did this saved many dollars, but may take many for me to redo


----------



## readydave8

Ceiling tile was cut perfect for imaginary octagon box


----------



## ohm it hertz

readydave8 said:


> Ceiling tile was cut perfect for imaginary octagon box


Looks like the handyman had it all figured out until the box was too deep when he tried closing the lid lol.

Install fan rated pancake box with push in plastic nm connector. Collect check.


----------



## readydave8

ohm it hertz said:


> Install fan rated pancake box with push in plastic nm connector


The fixture that replaced this was type where fixture wire goes through threaded nipple in mounting strap, very difficult with sore arm to push into pancake box, even when shortening nipple 

I drilled 4 1/8" hole thru existing wood block, screwed scrap of wood to cover top of hole and screwed 4" octagon to it, (had to space with fender washers to bring box flush to finish ceiling)

some days I don't like pancake boxes, other days I hate them


----------



## wcord

Pancake boxes  

Why do resi guys always bring their wires into the center ko? By the time you adjust the fixture nipple, its cutting into the wires.


----------



## frankendodge

Found some funny signs in a building today.


----------



## JRaef

Almost Retired said:


> the disco was probably undersized and they couldnt get big enough fuses in there


Looking at the way those copper pipes are jammed in there and how they are deforming the clips, I’d say you are right, that this was a 30A disconnect and the motor was likely drawing enough to repeatedly blow the fuses.


----------



## JRaef

Almost Retired said:


> the disco was probably undersized and they couldnt get big enough fuses in there


Looking at the way those copper pipes are jammed in there and how they are deforming the clips, I’d say you are right, that this was a 30A disconnect and the motor was likely drawing enough to repeatedly blow the fuses. They couldn’t put in larger fuses, so they just jammed the pipes in there. 

“Git ‘er dun”.


----------



## JRaef

frankendodge said:


> Found some funny signs in a building today.
> View attachment 170800
> 
> View attachment 170801


<Boiler explodes>
“I have no idea why boss…”


----------



## backstay




----------



## GrayHair

backstay said:


> View attachment 170869


Imagine a thermographic image of that under a heavy draw!


----------



## JRaef

GrayHair said:


> Imagine a thermographic image of that under a heavy draw!


Let alone what the fault bracing is for a 1/4” bolt hanging out that long unsupported…


----------



## backstay

JRaef said:


> Let alone what the fault bracing is for a 1/4” bolt hanging out that long unsupported…


That’s what I thought too.


----------



## MotoGP1199

backstay said:


> View attachment 170869


I bet he torqued it properly too.


----------



## zoltan

GIF wouldn't embed

Arc flash survivor, found on the web



https://www.advrider.com/f/attachments/ezgif-5-66a663b829-gif.4370777/


----------



## TheBigAndy

480 Volts Is Nothing To Mess With!







youtube.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

TheBigAndy said:


> 480 Volts Is Nothing To Mess With!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


clearly he did not know what could have happened,

squirrel is dead is the first clue, should have been enough to tell them there are bare conductors
messing with it three times ??????
he was lucky it didnt actually blow up


----------



## five.five-six

TheBigAndy said:


> 480 Volts Is Nothing To Mess With!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not proud to say this but that’s ABSOLUTELY something I’d do. LMAO

I’d be wearing eye protection and a welding jacket but there’s just too much pyro in me to pass an opportunity like that up LOL


----------



## five.five-six

JRaef said:


> Let alone what the fault bracing is for a 1/4” bolt hanging out that long unsupported…


No, no, you have that all wrong. Those aren’t bolts, they are 1/4-20 fuses.


----------



## five.five-six

TEO said:


> https://www.electriciantalk.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.electriciantalk.com/attachments/kimg0721-jpg.169619/


Anyone seen chicken Steve?


----------



## Almost Retired

five.five-six said:


> Anyone seen chicken Steve?


not in the 2 yrs i have been here


----------



## five.five-six

Almost Retired said:


> not in the 2 yrs i have been here


So, you are telling me that you have never had the pleasure of conversion with CS on ET?


Talk about gems of the trade!


----------



## Awg-Dawg

five.five-six said:


> Anyone seen chicken Steve?


 I assumed he was still here, just under a different name.


----------



## five.five-six

Awg-Dawg said:


> I assumed he was still here, just under a different name.


There is no way on earth that guy could hide his identity. we’d spot him in his first post. 

The only way he’d stay below the radar is if he only posted like this was M.H. But that would be like telling Trump not to tweet.


----------



## TEO

I'm sure this would not be allowed today but I think I remember seeing it when I was a kid.


----------



## micromind

TEO said:


> I'm sure this would not be allowed today but I think I remember seeing it when I was a kid.
> View attachment 171052


I remember those ads..........straight to the point, no politically correct BS at all.


----------



## joe-nwt

Found it.


----------



## backstay

You just set that in there!


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> You just set that in there!


 Nope! But I almost got caught taking that picture.


----------



## Mbit




----------



## MotoGP1199

Saw this today


----------



## splatz

Haha I have done this with fiber. With long runs it often works best if you pull from the middle. So you set up and pull one way off the reel, then despool what's left, and pull it the other way. You lay it up in a figure eight when you despool it, it will pay off the figure eight stack with no twisting or tangling. It works surprisingly well, I've done it working alone many times with nobody to mind the figure eight stack. If you run out of time, you can't leave the figure eight on the ground overnight, safer to hang it from the system. 



MotoGP1199 said:


> Saw this today
> View attachment 171257


----------



## ohm it hertz

Hungry plumbers garbage stuffed in floor joist knot hole.


----------



## frankendodge

And that looks like abs glue on pvc pipe.


----------



## ohm it hertz

frankendodge said:


> And that looks like abs glue on pvc pipe.


I found a few other oddities while working there today.










I mean, you'd think the owners would have removed this glove from their living space. Then there's the toilet plumbing...










This is a multifamily dwelling built about 8 years ago. I didn't get a _good_ picture today, but the feeder cables from the meter pack are caked in dried up mud. Whoever wired the place just uncoiled their wire cuts right in the mud and never bothered to wipe them down after. 










There's clumps of concrete on the walls and over spray. The foundation has already been repaired in two places. Seems they slapped that place together in record time.


----------



## 460 Delta

ohm it hertz said:


> I found a few other oddities while working there today.
> 
> View attachment 171345
> 
> 
> I mean, you'd think the owners would have removed this glove from their living space. Then there's the toilet plumbing...
> 
> View attachment 171344
> 
> 
> This is a multifamily dwelling built about 8 years ago. I didn't get a _good_ picture today, but the feeder cables from the meter pack are caked in dried up mud. Whoever wired the place just uncoiled their wire cuts right in the mud and never bothered to wipe them down after.
> 
> View attachment 171346
> 
> 
> There's clumps of concrete on the walls and over spray. The foundation has already been repaired in two places. Seems they slapped that place together in record time.


That joist reinforcer is intriguing, I’ve never seen anything like that before. Around here they would have sistered a 2x8 along side it at best and went on. At worst, the semi-circle would have been no big deal.
ETA, the diagonal bracing is odd looking, as it’s one direction only, not in an X pattern for load transference. Wooden diagonal bracing went out of fashion in the late 80’s when steel strap bracing came on the market.


----------



## Frank DuVal

frankendodge said:


> And that looks like abs glue on pvc pipe.


It could just be clear PVC primer, as all PVC glue is transparent. I've never seen clear PVC primer used on inspectable work, as the inspectors all want to see purple primer to make sure a primer was used.

It could be the other diagonal of bracing is just not visible at the angle the picture was taken. 

Why is sheetrock even there, where the glove is stuck? Is that sheetrock from the wall of the floor above? How does that work?

The joist reinforcer is common around here too. There are stud reinforcers of a similar design. Used where sistering is impossible, like a horizontal run of pipe through a stud wall.


----------



## frankendodge

Plumbers are such hacks.
That reinforcer looks like a pretty neat idea. Never seen one before.

I meant the yellow glue. Looks like 55y. Ive never seen yellow pvc cement either. Just the purple/Grey combo for pressure lines. Googled it.. Oatey makes a yellow one step pvc glue now.

I think the drywall like that is normal on a fire partition. It is type x. It has to extend uninterrupted from the foundation right to the underside of the roof deck.. then again that glove they tucked under it should burn nicely.


----------



## MikeFL

There's a line of CPVC pipe called Gold Line or similar. Their glue is very yellow, just like that picture.


----------



## Frank DuVal

MikeFL said:


> There's a line of CPVC pipe called Gold Line or similar. Their glue is very yellow, just like that picture.


Right, you can tell by the gold/yellow stripe it is CPVC. One does not run domestic hot water through regular PVC. I know, regular PVC has a 160°F rating, but....  Lots more angle stops and other fittings available for CTS (copper tube size) pipe [copper, PEX, CPVC]. There is your plumbing lesson for today, you can now forget it!


----------



## joe-nwt

TI in an industrial building. Investigating a 6-50R for removal tucked under a landing from an attached suite.









Followed #6 back to panel.











Don't know if they ran out of #6 or made a repair or they downsized for conduit fill  but they spliced a #8 green on to it at the last JB before the panel. Circuit was tied to 2 poles of a 60A 3P.

Total for a 3/4" EMT = 1x #6, 1x #8, 2x #10, 2x #12. All RW90. The old stuff with the thick insulation.


----------



## ohm it hertz

Original wiring from 2015. I know the inspector who signed off on this.


----------



## canbug

Maybe I haven't installed a keyless in a long time but when did they start needing grounds?

Tim.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

ohm it hertz said:


> Original wiring from 2015. I know the inspector who signed off on this.


 I’d say the EI never saw this.


----------



## ohm it hertz

canbug said:


> Maybe I haven't installed a keyless in a long time but when did they start needing grounds?
> 
> Tim.


It's a ceramic pull chain with a single receptacle in it. I thought it was strange to see one installed in new construction from just 7 years ago.


----------



## TheBigAndy

five.five-six said:


> Not proud to say this but that’s ABSOLUTELY something I’d do. LMAO
> 
> I’d be wearing eye protection and a welding jacket but there’s just too much pyro in me to pass an opportunity like that up LOL


He’s got other vids of blowing stuff up, and doing other crazy stuff too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

that's one way to do it I guess


----------



## Almost Retired

a nest of snakes lol


----------



## ohm it hertz

Holy hell that looks awful.


----------



## joe-nwt

I've seen similar up here, I would be embarrassed to attach my name to something like that,


----------



## samgregger

canbug said:


> Maybe I haven't installed a keyless in a long time but when did they start needing grounds?
> 
> Tim.


It's for the built in receptacle, not the light itself


----------



## canbug

I have one in my house, didn't quite see the receptacle the first time.

Tim.


----------



## samgregger




----------



## 460 Delta

samgregger said:


> View attachment 171559


Open system neutral and these are the best path back to the transformer perhaps?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Some seriously scary **** right there


----------



## frankendodge

I guess putting an amprobe on that is out of the question.


----------



## canbug

Went on a safety walk today, found this in an electrical room I've never been in, I remember the building guys talking about it a few years ago. 25Kv gear.
























Tim.


----------



## readydave8

Took down hanging light, 19' porch ceiling 

Didn't really expect there to be a box, but

Fixture cord went thru plumbing-type nipple into attic

Round fiberglas box face up in attic, hole drilled in back, mounting strap cut short to fit down into box

It's a lot of work trying to describe but dwarfed by amount of work to install must have been


----------



## Almost Retired

edit


----------



## Almost Retired

samgregger said:


> View attachment 171559


and another reason to bond all metal piping in a home


----------



## RICK BOYD

ohm it hertz said:


> Original wiring from 2015. I know the inspector who signed off on this.
> 
> View attachment 171472


shouldn't that ground be soldered///according to knob&tube code


----------



## MotoGP1199

Was tracing down current on gas line at multiple boilers for a facility. Found this in a completely different sub panel at a different structure at the facility. Poblem was solved shortly after.


----------



## Almost Retired

MotoGP1199 said:


> Was tracing down current on gas line at multiple boilers for a facility. Found this in a completely different sub panel at a different structure at the facility. Poblem was solved shortly after.
> View attachment 171834


what exactly did you find ?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Almost Retired said:


> what exactly did you find ?
















Look closely at their "ground" bar on this sub panel. It's just the otherside of the neutral bar. The unbalanced neutral load on this panel was traveling back through all the grounds and metal conduits


----------



## ohm it hertz

Almost Retired said:


> what exactly did you find ?


Neutral used as ground? I was eyeing up the brown conductor but I think that's just aged copper. Also, the ground bar appears totally isolated?

I'm looking quickly. Curious to know the actual answer.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------



## Almost Retired

MotoGP1199 said:


> Look closely at their "ground" bar on this sub panel. It's just the otherside of the neutral bar. The unbalanced neutral load on this panel was traveling back through all the grounds and metal conduits


i was wondering about that bar .... it is not obvious or certain in the pic
so i discounted that thought

so this is a sub panel and the unbalance from the neutral is using all paths including ground and the big neutral supply wire to get back to the panel up stream
what did you do to fix it?
remove the gbar from its neutral connection and mount it to the can ?


----------



## Almost Retired

and i thought the bonding screw was supposed to be green
the panel doesnt appear to be too old for that


----------



## MotoGP1199

ohm it hertz said:


> Neutral used as ground? I was eyeing up the brown conductor but I think that's just aged copper. Also, the ground bar appears totally isolated? I'm looking quickly. Curious to know the actual aYes, and the brown is just a bare copper wirenswer.





Almost Retired said:


> i was wondering about that bar .... it is not obvious or certain in the pic so i discounted that thought so this is a sub panel and the unbalance from the neutral is using all paths including ground and the big neutral supply wire to get back to the panel up stream what did you do to fix it? remove the gbar from its neutral connection and mount it to the can ?


Yep, just removed it and attached it to the can. Also removed that screw with the little bar that goes up to the neutral bar. They said panel was installed about 10 years ago.


----------



## Superman

Good job troubleshooting. Must have been satisfying figuring that out.


----------



## jw0445

MotoGP1199 said:


> Yep, just removed it and attached it to the can. Also removed that screw with the little bar that goes up to the neutral bar. They said panel was installed about 10 years ago.


Now about that conduit grounding???


----------



## ohm it hertz

Extra explodey receptacle on this morning's service call.










And their extra inaccessible service panel. Removing the panel cover was like an adult version of Operation™


----------



## Almost Retired

my favorite saying on residential DIY is
tape only covers up mistakes


----------



## frankendodge

Service change today. Existing service conductors are underground to the meter. Petty certain they built the house around it.


----------



## Cosmorok

We're running power to network cabinets in a metal processing plant, bring power and put a plug in there. The rest is up to the low voltage company, this is one of their solutions to problems. The photo of the cable in the air was my solution, aircraft cable, those eyelets that let you clamp a cable on itself and strut for support. I had to make sure it was high enough so it wouldn't be caught by a forklift bringing coils to the scale.






























Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## davanz

This appears to be a 240 volt, 3 phase delta panel with a "high" leg. According to code references, the high leg, identified with orange tape should be on the middle, or B phase.


----------



## MotoGP1199

davanz said:


> View attachment 171951
> 
> 
> This appears to be a 240 volt, 3 phase delta panel with a "high" leg. According to code references, the high leg, identified with orange tape should be on the middle, or B phase.


 Yup I agree, however there are 6 other panels at this place that are all the same way. I did not install it. And it would probably be a bigger danger to change this one panel over when there's 5 others the other way. And then everything across the facility would have to be relabled and verified. The original building was Built-in 1930. For some reason I think the original panel might have been to code. I would have to check. This one was definitely wrong.


----------



## davanz

I totally agree, many times it's best to leave things as they are. I don't know about many other power utility companies, but here in East Texas, our local one, Oncor, requires that the high leg be installed on the right side terminals in metering equipment, whether self-contained or transocket. So, this leads to confusion for some, to have to remember that high leg in meter, is on the RIGHT, in service equipment and other switchgear, IN THE MIDDLE.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

MotoGP1199 said:


> Yup I agree, however there are 6 other panels at this place that are all the same way. I did not install it. And it would probably be a bigger danger to change this one panel over when there's 5 others the other way. And then everything across the facility would have to be relabled and verified. The original building was Built-in 1930. For some reason I think the original panel might have been to code. I would have to check. This one was definitely wrong.


 I believe the high leg was on the right in an early code cycle. It was changed to the middle, although I don’t remember when. I think it was because of the metering, but I’m not sure.


----------



## wiz1997

Two weeks ago we had a company come to the plant to do IR scans on all the panels in the plant.

I've been working there going on close to 3 years, plant was built 5 years ago, first time the panels have had these scans done.

This is what we found when they opened a section of the main service panel.




















After finding this, the next panel to be looked at, was the one feed by this breaker.

Forgot to get a picture of the feeder conductors in that panel.

Conduits come into the top of the panel, panel is outside.

Removed the covers and found the wires enter the panel, then it is about 18" down to where they terminate on lugs.

Measured from the lugs up, about 12" of the insulation on the wires is burnt off or badly damaged.

Amazingly the wires did not make contact with the panel can or other phases where the insulation is burnt off.

This panel feeds 3 existing RTU's (roof top units on the ground) and will soon power a forth.

So, now as soon as the contractor can get things together, we'll have a power outage to have the wires replaced.


----------



## micromind

From what I have heard, way back when 3Ø first became popular, it was single phase with the high leg 'added' on. Very common to see older buildings with a big single phase service and a small 3Ø one. Big transformer on the pole plus a small high leg one. Almost always open ∆. 

Since single phase has been A and B since the beginning of time, it was logical to consider the high leg as phase C. 

PUCO meters had the high leg on C so it was also logical to carry the arrangement downstream. Then the code makers, in their infinite wisdom, made the high leg B. They cannot require anything of PUCOs so we have a conflict. 

When I build a high leg service, I go blue, black, orange at the meter than black, orange, blue at the panel. This way, rotation is the same at all points, even though the meter looks funny.


----------



## joe-nwt

Hack.


----------



## micromind

But how can it be hack when it's right next to the 'ultra safe' flip-out fuse holder?


----------



## 460 Delta

joe-nwt said:


> Hack.
> View attachment 172157


Every connection ever on an ASCO Red Hat or Versa Valve pneumatic control valve. 50/50 chance it’s a flying splice too, but it has 4 turns of jap wrap on it so it’s ok.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Are those the solder filled ones? If so it's probably a good connection mechanical wise.


----------



## joe-nwt

MotoGP1199 said:


> Are those the solder filled ones? If so it's probably a good connection mechanical wise.


And clear shrink.

I could have (and will in the spring when the machine is shut down) grabbed a roll of TEW and replaced those wires faster that it took to splice like that.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> And clear shrink.
> 
> I could have (and will in the spring when the machine is shut down) grabbed a roll of TEW and replaced those wires faster that it took to splice like that.


I thought it was the clear butt splices that have solder in them already.


----------



## joe-nwt

MotoGP1199 said:


> I thought it was the clear butt splices that have solder in them already.


You might be right, didn't study them that closely.


----------



## joe-nwt

First glance, not bad.









Plumbers came close to taking it all apart.










Had to rotate the pump to get a 90° connector in there. 

F**king plumbers.....

I know, the conduit look crooked in the picture.


----------



## MotoGP1199




----------

